# Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique FAQ's w/ Photos



## cancer_survivor_06

Disney’s Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique

Located in Downtown Disney’s World of Disney.
The hours of operation are 9am - 6pm.
The telephone number for advance reservations is available from 9am-8pm M-F & 9am-5:30pm Sat&Sun. Reservations can be made 180 days in advance for princesses ages 3&up.
407-WDW-STYLE

Each of you princesses will be treated like Royalty by her very own 
Fairy Godmother in Training!!!!!!

The Boutique offers 3 packages:

1.) The Coach:  This package offers hair & makeup lasting 20+/- minutes for $44.95+tax.
2.) The Crown:  This package offers hair, makeup, and nails lasting 30+/- minutes for $49.95+ tax.
3.) The Castle:  This package offers hair, makeup, nails, dress, shoes, wand, crown, and photo shoot which you receive 4-4x6's & 1-6x8. The starting price for this package is $179.95+ tax.  If purchasing this package with a deluxe dress the cost is 15-30 dollars more.

The Boutique also offers a package for your Prince(s). This package is called The Cool Dude. I have also seen it called the Hero Package.

The Cool Dude: This package offers a hairstyle with glitter, colored hair gel and a hidden Mickey for 10 dollars +tax.

You can take all the pictures you would like as well as video. Disney also has a photopass photographer at the boutique taking pictures if you don't have a photopass at that time they will provide you with one.

The Magic Kingdom BBB is located in Cinderella's Castle directly across from Cinderella's Royal Table Restaurant. This location makes its debut on Sept. 10, 2007.  You can make reservations by calling the phone number listed above or also by calling 407-WDW-DINE. This location will offer the same packages that the Downtown Disney location offers.

The hours of operation will be 8am - 7pm.
The Coach Package~ 44.95+tax
The Crown Package~ 49.95+tax
The Castle Package~ 179.95+tax

PHotos of current dress choices~









































​


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

These are the pictures from our Aug 06 trip. This is The Castle package photopass pictures while at the boutique.


----------



## BrookeTx

I scheduled an appt for my daughter who is almost 5. She is soooo excited!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

These are the photo shoot pictures on my photopass from Aug 06.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Aug 06 continued.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

As you can see from all of the photos that I have posted the photo shoot photographer takes alot of pics. DD really enjoyed this opportunity. She was given this package for her birthday. We decided when DD was on her first trip that we would buy her dress & accessories in WDW each year or trip as long as she wishes for us to do so. Since we had plans to purchase the dress & accessories we went with this package b/c by the time you pay in the parks you have paid for the parkage.


----------



## MamaOfTwoPrincesses

We just did this last week on DD's 5th birthday. She had the time of her life, and I think it may have been her favorite part of our trip.   We did the basic package for the princess 'do. I wouldn't bother with the nails though. We brought her own dress and accessories, and they provide the tiara comb. I took lots of pictures and so did a Photopass photographer. 

When we were done, we went over to "Guest Relations" where we were able to do a photo shoot with a Photopass photographer, though I had not previously arranged this. I was also allowed to take my own picts. Although we were not obligated to purchase anything, they came out so well that I spent about $22 on a special package for BBB clients (1 8x10 and 2 more smaller picts in different poses.) 

Once we were through, we went over to the Grand Floridian for her birthday dinner with Cinderella and friends. Oh, and the hair stayed in overnight and through the next day. I'd say it was worth the $35! 

ETA: This dress is from My Dressup Trunk http://mydressuptrunk.com/. It was only $20 and is nice and soft, not itchy and scratchy like so many of the dresses. 

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8Mct2bRizdW


----------



## SerinaEmily

Beautiful pictures!
Does anyone know how big the dress sizes go up to?  The 7/8 dress my daughter has is getting snug .. is there a larger size offered there if we were to purchase one for her?


----------



## ms_mckenna

Does anyone know if there is an age limit here? DD will be 15 the next time we go to WDW but I still think would really enjoy this. She wants a Cinderella's ball sweet sixteen lol.


----------



## SerinaEmily

*edited because I didn't see the answer to my own question already here lol .. so glad to hear we can still get the princess pictures with only purchasing the small package*


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I believe they have a size up to 11/12 and yes you can bring your own dress.
These are two of my pics from our trip in July and we got this dress at the disney store.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

ms_mckenna said:


> Does anyone know if there is an age limit here? DD will be 15 the next time we go to WDW but I still think would really enjoy this. She wants a Cinderella's ball sweet sixteen lol.



The only age limit I am aware of is that you have to be at least 3 to do this. I decided to do this thread at the last minute so I haven't finished getting all of the info.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

MamaOfTwoPrincesses said:


> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8Mct2bRizdW



Your pics are great, I especially like 20-23 when your princess is sitting on the ground. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrookeTx

We are doing the basic package (hair and makeup). Do they still do pictures? (with the option to buy)


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

ms_mckenna said:


> Does anyone know if there is an age limit here? DD will be 15 the next time we go to WDW but I still think would really enjoy this. She wants a Cinderella's ball sweet sixteen lol.



I went last August when I was 13. I fit in just perfectly; excited to be a princess.


----------



## MinnieGi

What great pictures everyone has posted!!  They look awesome.    DD did this in July and loved it.  She has requested to do it again this coming trip in a week.


----------



## kctwinmommy

Yes, thank you for this thread! Now I'm pretty much convinced that we'll have to do this for our DD when we go in 2 years. I think at 5 1/2 she'll LOVE it! But I like the idea of bringing our own dress if she wants that. We'll have to see...


----------



## maciec

Here are some pictures from our trip this past October .... DD's Tink costume came from the Disney Store.  She just wore it to the BBB so she didn't have to pull anything over her hair after she got it done.  We all did the Pop Princess look except for my DS who got his own special look.  Word of warning though, if your son ends up with a Mickey head painted on the back of his head it takes FOREVER to dry.  He left a painted Mickey head everywhere we went.  We had so much fun!  DD wants to go back this October, but we won't have enough time.


----------



## SerinaEmily

cool .. that was my OTHER question lol .. whether I could put all 3 of my kids in the pictures together.  I just spent the last 2 hours rearranging our last day to fit this in and do a princess dinner at the GF cafe afterwards.
Thanks for this thread!  

Btw is it 180 days out to book a time or is there a limit as to how far in advance you can book appointments?


----------



## fairestoneofall

I took my DD in November. It was all she talked about for months leading up to the trip. She loved it and thinks it's a must-do for every trip. 

We did the middle package, but she opted for the painted nails. I didn't have the Photopass photographer take studio pictures (I wanted to take some outside and we were quickly losing daylight). In fact, the one in the BBB didn't take that many pictures of her (probably because I had my big old camera out the whole time).


----------



## ms_mckenna

Very cool ty so much for starting this thread. DD visits the board as well in the teen section and told me tonight that she wanted to go here and I needed to check out the bibiddi bobiddi thread lol. We are planning a girls day where we will do all things princessy  , while DH and DS go on thier fishing excursion and hit Epcot the way THEY want to  . Thinking this will be a perfect addition to that day!


----------



## disneycasemgr

That's my beautiful granddaughter in the OP's post. We had a great time and I can't imagine any girl who wouldn't love it.


----------



## MOM2MNM

Thank you for sharing all of the beautiful pictures!  I know my 4 yr. old will love this in October!  I was wondering if someone could tell me if the "painted nails" is fake nails as it looks in some of the pictures or will they just put some nail polish on her existing nails?  I really don't want to deal with nails coming off and the tears and sobbing resulting from my drama queen's disappointment over "ruining her look"!


----------



## Lindy Loo

Heres my DD4 after the Disco diva make over.  We did just the hair and makeup package, and it was great fun. So much so we had to book a princess one for the 3rd week of our holiday.  

Yes you can go and have photos taken, what ever package you do. We didnt buy any pictures, as we used our photopass and it was put on there. so what great value ! 







Here as Belle

H
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elouises hair stayed up in the princess bun for 2 days, even going on Tower of terror etc!  There must have been a can of hairspray at least used !


----------



## Lindy Loo

Mum2MNM.... the nails were stick on, and  i heard didnt stick on too well. They will also paint the nails and give you the rest of the varnish ( its a new bottle per child, like the make up they give you and the cute carrier bag)  my DD LOVED the carrier bag! 

We didnt do the nails, as i thought it was expensive, when I can and did paint my DD's nails myself the night before.


----------



## Lindy Loo

what a poser she is...........................


----------



## jnjusoioa

maciec said:


> Here are some pictures from our trip this past October .... DD's Tink costume came from the Disney Store.  She just wore it to the BBB so she didn't have to pull anything over her hair after she got it done.  We all did the Pop Princess look except for my DS who got his own special look.  Word of warning though, if your son ends up with a Mickey head painted on the back of his head it takes FOREVER to dry.  He left a painted Mickey head everywhere we went.  We had so much fun!  DD wants to go back this October, but we won't have enough time.




Awesome Photos!!! That is the look I want when I go, I love all the different colored hair extensions. Very cool.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

MOM2MNM said:


> Thank you for sharing all of the beautiful pictures!  I know my 4 yr. old will love this in October!  I was wondering if someone could tell me if the "painted nails" is fake nails as it looks in some of the pictures or will they just put some nail polish on her existing nails?  I really don't want to deal with nails coming off and the tears and sobbing resulting from my drama queen's disappointment over "ruining her look"!




If you do, The Coach, package they will polish her nails. They polish the nails w/ all packages but the other two come with the pack of nails (which can also be purchase in parks and resorts).


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

Here are some from May 2006 and I have an appointment booked for May 2007


















































I also have about another 25-40 pics from photopass.  My DD had the middle package and I brought a dress from home that I know wasn't scratchy.  My DD has sensative skin.  I also make her a necklace.

She loved it and can't wait to go back!


----------



## ms_mckenna

All of your pictures are so adorable! Two questions...
You said that with the last two packages you get nails I am assuming they are the easy to pop off little girl nails? Not true fake nails.
Second how far ahead can you book for these?


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

Yes the nails pop off very easily.  I saw a few girls with missing nails.  I think you can book this like everything else - 180 days in advance.



ms_mckenna said:


> All of your pictures are so adorable! Two questions...
> You said that with the last two packages you get nails I am assuming they are the easy to pop off little girl nails? Not true fake nails.
> Second how far ahead can you book for these?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Thank you all so much for posting all of you great photos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

GoofyGirlnPrincessV said:


> I also make her a necklace.



Did you do this is Disney or did you make it at home its adoralbe. My DD would love it she is the queen of jewelry.


----------



## MamaOfTwoPrincesses

Lynn - I think our girls had the same fairy godmother! What do you think?!  Her name was Inez/Ines. 

Ours





Yours


----------



## angelmom

About how long does it take for the hair and makeup?   Did you get right in at your appt time?  We currently have a 9am appt, but we usually go back to the resort and swim around lunchtime, so I am wondering if I shold change it to about 3, then we can get dinner and we have tickets for the P and P party that night.  Oficially starts at 7:30.


----------



## MamaOfTwoPrincesses

angelmom said:


> About how long does it take for the hair and makeup?   Did you get right in at your appt time?  We currently have a 9am appt, but we usually go back to the resort and swim around lunchtime, so I am wondering if I shold change it to about 3, then we can get dinner and we have tickets for the P and P party that night.  Oficially starts at 7:30.




That's what we did. We had the BBB appointment at 3, and arrived @ 2:45. We were seated right away even though we were early. She only did the hair and makeup, and we were done in about 20 minutes or so. We stuck around for awhile to do a photo session and shop in the princess store. We left DTD for the Grand Floridian @ 5pm to make a 6pm dinner reservation. It worked out very well for us.


----------



## angelmom

Thanks- I think I will change our time to 3.


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

I did make hers.  I got the carriage charm on a previous trip.  I am now making some for my friends DD.  If you want one PM me.





cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Did you do this is Disney or did you make it at home its adoralbe. My DD would love it she is the queen of jewelry.


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

We went right after it had opened last year and I don't think she had a lot of girls with very long hair like my DD and needed some help at first.  Once her and the other FGIT got her hair up it went really quick.

My DD can't wait to go back....

AND it is a really good thing that I watched how they did her hair since DD now decided to have a Belle birthday party and wanted me to do her princess hair.






It only took me 10 minutes and lots of hairspray..    



MamaOfTwoPrincesses said:


> Lynn - I think our girls had the same fairy godmother! What do you think?!  Her name was Inez/Ines.
> 
> Ours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours


----------



## polkadotminnie

Thanks for the info!  I just booked this for my littlest DD's 5th birthday.  She is taking a friend to the Wonderland Tea Party then to the BBB.


----------



## shellybaxter

We took our niece to the BBB the first week in January.  We had a ball.  Getting a princess dress and getting all dressed up for a princess meal has always been a tradition of our so the BBB was perfect for us.  

I got her the Castle package.  She was in heaven.  The nails did pop off but that was okay; she just liked having them on for awhile.  She chose Sleeping Beauty because her dress was pink.  She also chose the Disney Diva hair with the extensions.  She loved that doo.  Here are a few of her pics from that day:


----------



## polkadotminnie

Where is the guest relations that some people said they had pictures taken?  Is it there at BBB?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The photo shop is located just past Ghirardelli Ice Cream Shop. They will also give you a map at the Boutique if you ask for one. We were given one without asking because we had the castle package but, ask and you shall receive.


----------



## becca011906

subbing and a few questions!!! We were thinking of letting my dd go before the priate and princess party and get all glamorfied for that... what are the dresses like that you have to choice from?? Are they the very hi quality ones they have at the down town disney store (where they are price range $125-$60) ... or are they less quality? If they are the hi quality ones it way worth it, we spent $70 on a jasmin outfit for dd last year and that included NOTHING eles! LOL 
Also dd has short hair very short like between her ear lops and her chin, it need trimed up again too (it grows faster in the back then the front) and VERY VERY thin, will they really be able to do something with her hair??? i hope so b/c she will just be so so so happy and on cloud 9! Can they add extentions to her hair??


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

becca011906 said:


> subbing and a few questions!!! We were thinking of letting my dd go before the priate and princess party and get all glamorfied for that... what are the dresses like that you have to choice from?? Are they the very hi quality ones they have at the down town disney store (where they are price range $125-$60) ... or are they less quality? If they are the hi quality ones it way worth it, we spent $70 on a jasmin outfit for dd last year and that included NOTHING eles! LOL
> Also dd has short hair very short like between her ear lops and her chin, it need trimed up again too (it grows faster in the back then the front) and VERY VERY thin, will they really be able to do something with her hair??? i hope so b/c she will just be so so so happy and on cloud 9! Can they add extentions to her hair??



The costume you get with the castle package is the same costume that you can purchase through out the disney parks and resorts. To give you an idea fo the cost I can break down the castle package:

The Crown Package 45.00 dollars
The Costume          60.00 dollars(the deluxe costumes cost more and they will let you know when you make your costume selection)
the wand                13.00 dollars estimated
the shoes               22.00 dollars estimated
the crown               18.00 dollars estimated
the photo shoot      29.99 dollars

The wand shoes and crown all range in price from about 15-20 +/- a few dollars.

Two different post have pics with the types of extensions they have. My DD has very very fine thin hair that when she is in dance class the ponytails don't stay her hair won't even hold a curl. She has shoulder length or longer hair, but you shouldn't have a problem they will do something.


----------



## Lesley

I think I may take my girls in December.  I would put out a word of warning on the dresses at WDW- the ones I purchased in the last year or two have fallen apart very quickly.  The older ones we had held up a bit longer.  I did notice that the dresses look different again, so hopefully the quality has improved.  

Our most recent dress I purchased from Little Dress Up Shop, that I found here on the DIS, but the dresses look the same as the ones in the earlier link in this thread and appear to be slightly less expensive there.  I am very pleased with the dress. It isn't as poufy as the Disney ones (but you can get a fullness slip) but the fabric is nicer and holds up much better, as well as not being scratchy.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

I wish I was little! I would be in heaven!


----------



## december

We are definitely doing this in November.  I know you can book 180 days out, but do they do the 180 + 10 like the dining reservations.  We are going for 10 days at Thanksgiving, and I'd like to make all the reservations on the same day if possible.

And did I read this right:  Can you get nail polish on natural nails for the $35 package-you just don't get to keep the polish?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

december said:


> We are definitely doing this in November.  I know you can book 180 days out, but do they do the 180 + 10 like the dining reservations.  We are going for 10 days at Thanksgiving, and I'd like to make all the reservations on the same day if possible.
> 
> And did I read this right:  Can you get nail polish on natural nails for the $35 package-you just don't get to keep the polish?



As far as booking I believe it is just the 180 days but you can always ask when you call. Yes the nail polish they put on is clear pink with glitter in it they put it on for each package.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Ok I have had problems with my phone today like it would not dial my car payment place but my husbands would so maybe that is it. I called the number this afternoon to book and I got a this is no longer in service. Did anyone else have that problem with that number? Or is my phone being special?


----------



## polkadotminnie

december said:


> We are definitely doing this in November. I know you can book 180 days out, but do they do the 180 + 10 like the dining reservations. We are going for 10 days at Thanksgiving, and I'd like to make all the reservations on the same day if possible.
> 
> And did I read this right: Can you get nail polish on natural nails for the $35 package-you just don't get to keep the polish?


I just booked 3 days ago for March 9th and I had my choice of times to pick from.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

ms_mckenna said:


> Did anyone else have that problem with that number? Or is my phone being special?



If you are calling from your cell phone leave off the number for the letter E.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Ya I booked today! We will be going July 30th . It is the day we arrive but I thought since it is going to be so hot we might as well do the boutique the first day we get there. I booked the crown for both myself and my 13 year old DD  . Also booked DS for the boys "cool dude" do, had not seen that mentioned we were quoted a price of 10.00. Now off to figure out how to get from AKL to DTD lol


----------



## kahliasmom

Cancer survivor 06,

Thank you for creating this thread.  I am hoping to take my little princess, 5the first day we get there on Saturday.  We have ADR's for CRT on Sunday for lunch and it would be nice if she could go all done up.  I have a princess dress that I bought for my daughter after the post-Halloween markdowns.  It is a yellow dress with crinolins and all.  Very pretty.  I think with the yellow dress she should be done up like Belle.   Can anyone tell me if I get the mid-priced package, will the hair and make-up last until the next day?  I'll just make sure I bathe her carefully.  I think I read that it does last.  I want to get to MK for the park opening on Sunday so it seems like the only time to go will be on Saturday.  Has anyone's  DD wore her dress to the park and gone on the rides?  

Also can you please tell me what the photopass is.  Should I get one beforehand or can I get one at the boutique?  I don't want to get the $188 package but would like to get pictures, so what is the best way to do that?
Thanks.


----------



## lochy691

Hi there,

The hair do lasts for about 2 days (as long as there is no swimming!!) so getting it done on the saturday will be fine. Her makeup will come off but they give you the same make up palate to take home so you can just recreate it on sunday morning.

Wearing your own dress is fine and yes some girls do wear theirs all day on the rides but my DD finds it a bit of a pain after a while so she changes after the meal. 

You can take all the photos and video you want during the make over so a photopass is probably not necessary. 

Have fun.


----------



## kahliasmom

lochy691 said:


> The hair do lasts for about 2 days (as long as there is no swimming!!) so getting it done on the saturday will be fine. Her makeup will come off but they give you the same make up palate to take home so you can just recreate it on sunday morning.
> 
> Wearing your own dress is fine and yes some girls do wear theirs all day on the rides but my DD finds it a bit of a pain after a while so she changes after the meal.



Thanks for your quick reply.  DD might find it a pain to wear the dress all day.  We are going to the Hoop Dee Doo Musical Revue for dinner and I have a cute little cowgirl outfit for her to wear.  I'll get a locker so she can make her 'costume change' if we don't end up going back to the hotel in the afternoon.  I can't wait until we get there!!


----------



## curiouser

Can I share my photos as well?    Big Princess here who had a blast at BBB!! It was such a great value for the Coach package and I'd do it again in a heartbeat! Confession: I still wear my tiara out sometimes!!











There was a boatload of hairspray in my hair. My 'do wasn't going anywhere. I really enjoyed the fact that gave you your make-up pallete and comb. Its a fantastic detangling comb and the colors on the pallete are quite fun!! 

The tiara metal is kind of cheap quality, so be careful packing it. Mine got bent on the flight home but it did bend right back into shape easily.


----------



## MamaOfTwoPrincesses

Yes, dd's hair stayed in for 2 days. It wasn't going anywhere!! She ended up wearing princess dresses for 2.5 full days at the parks!  

Day 1









bedtime





Day 2 - still going strong!


----------



## codygirl5150

Does anyone know if you still have to bring your own hair brush or comb?  That's what everyone was saying when BBB first opened.  Thanks!  I can't wait for DD4 to do this NEXT MONTH!!!


----------



## curiouser

codygirl5150 said:


> Does anyone know if you still have to bring your own hair brush or comb?  That's what everyone was saying when BBB first opened.  Thanks!  I can't wait for DD4 to do this NEXT MONTH!!!



No, BBB uses a brand new comb and make-up pallete on every client. You get to take the comb and make-up pallete when the appointment is over.


----------



## princess~yo

what awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!  At the midway point of our stay we have an appt to get both dd's hair and makeup done   ...we have an early appt. so they can feel glamorous all day long and we're doing CRT that night.  Can't wait!  Glad to hear it lasts, I'm hoping to let dds wear them as long as possible before we have to wash out all that hairspray!


----------



## lochy691

I booked yesterday and they confirmed with me that I needed to bring a comb or brush as they 'only use their fingers'. Last time we did get a coamb though.


----------



## MichelleVW

lochy691 said:


> I booked yesterday and they confirmed with me that I needed to bring a comb or brush as they 'only use their fingers'. Last time we did get a coamb though.



I booked yesterday too for June and they told me to bring a comb or brush too.    

I made an appt for 1:00 on our day off from the park so we can sleep in, the girls can go get their hair done and then we are going to dinner with Cinderella and Friends at 1900 Park Fare...should be a fun day!!!


----------



## martyshoney

Okay, can someone please tell me how to post pics??  My DD and I just did this a month ago for her 5th birthday and I would love to share our pics!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Skippy24

Do you think an appt around 2 or 2:30pm would be a good appt time to get my girls done(with the middle package) and to the photopass for pictures if I have a 5pm ADR at the MK? Thanks!!


----------



## martyshoney

Skippy24 said:


> Do you think an appt around 2 or 2:30pm would be a good appt time to get my girls done(with the middle package) and to the photopass for pictures if I have a 5pm ADR at the MK? Thanks!!



If they are running on time then you should have no problem at all but when we went they were about 45 minutes behind schedule.  They will tell you one time for the girls but they will be taken as they are ready.  Our appt.'s were for 12:30 and we did not get out of there until almost 2:30 and we did not do the photos afterwards, I did not realize we could do them just through PhotoPass, I thought that was only for the biggest package.  Just keep all that in mind so you are not rushing to get to your ADR.


----------



## kim5678

All of the pictures are beautiful!!  We are still deciding if DD9 wants to do the deluxe package


----------



## aurorasleeping

This sounds like so much fun...I wish I was little again!!! Oh well...I think our two 4 year old nieces will absoltely love this...But I have a few questions...

1.) Is the photopass photo session available on the $100 CD I can buy at the end of our vacation? Or do we have to buy the prints? Do we have to buy the prints, right then...or can we wait till later in the trip? Also, is there a photopass photographer in the salon itself?

2.) Is there any chance someone maybe has a picture of the dresses that are available? A few years ago, I remeber seeing beautiful princess "winter" costumes, that had fake fur trim and such...I havn't seen those in awhile ... I'm considering just making costumes for my neices (Cinderella & Aurora)..My BF and I will have such ornate costumes (made by me) as Belle & Beast...and I don't want them to feel left out...on the other hand their 4...They my not even notice... Hmmm....time for me to stop babbeling...

TIA!!!


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

Do they do 19 year olds ?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

prfctlyximprfct said:


> Do they do 19 year olds ?



They do princess of all ages(3&up).


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

aurorasleeping said:


> This sounds like so much fun...I wish I was little again!!! Oh well...I think our two 4 year old nieces will absoltely love this...But I have a few questions...
> 
> 1.) Is the photopass photo session available on the $100 CD I can buy at the end of our vacation? Or do we have to buy the prints? Do we have to buy the prints, right then...or can we wait till later in the trip? Also, is there a photopass photographer in the salon itself?
> 
> 2.) Is there any chance someone maybe has a picture of the dresses that are available? A few years ago, I remeber seeing beautiful princess "winter" costumes, that had fake fur trim and such...I havn't seen those in awhile ... I'm considering just making costumes for my neices (Cinderella & Aurora)..My BF and I will have such ornate costumes (made by me) as Belle & Beast...and I don't want them to feel left out...on the other hand their 4...They my not even notice... Hmmm....time for me to stop babbeling...
> 
> TIA!!!



If you purchase the castle package you have to pick a couple of pics because they are already paid for and they all come on the CD as well all of my dd's pics were transferred from the CD i purchased. I don't have a pic right now of the park dresses but if you send me a PM  with your email I will send some picks of what I have. As far as the winter costumes they are only there during the winter and I don't believe the dresses themselves had the fur on them but maybe the capes and things like that.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I just wanted to let everyone know that as far as how long the hairs stays varies. I hate to say this but I didn't want anyone to be overly disappointed. I say this b/c the first time (july) we did her hair it stayed when we went back in Aug by the time I left DtD it was falling. Each FGiT has her own style for doing the classic hair do and some may stay better than others it will also depend on your type of hair. Again I am just adding this post b/c yes I was disappointed that we spent as much money as we did and by the time we left it was falling. I just don't want anyone to be prepared for it to stay and it fall and then feel like they will never go back. With that being said I hope everyone has a wonderful experience and for those of you with upcoming trips to BBB please add you pics and experience when you return.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Skippy24 said:


> Do you think an appt around 2 or 2:30pm would be a good appt time to get my girls done(with the middle package) and to the photopass for pictures if I have a 5pm ADR at the MK? Thanks!!



As martyshoney said then do get behind and have been as early as 11am and so I would maybe consider making an appt for about 10:30 if you don't have other plans and can do this time. In any case the earlier the better that way you don't feel stressed.


----------



## princess~yo

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that as far as how long the hairs stays varies. I hate to say this but I didn't want anyone to be overly disappointed. I say this b/c the first time (july) we did her hair it stayed when we went back in Aug by the time I left DtD it was falling. Each FGiT has her own style for doing the classic hair do and some may stay better than others it will also depend on your type of hair. Again I am just adding this post b/c yes I was disappointed that we spent as much money as we did and by the time we left it was falling. I just don't want anyone to be prepared for it to stay and it fall and then feel like they will never go back. With that being said I hope everyone has a wonderful experience and for those of you with upcoming trips to BBB please add you pics and experience when you return.



thanks for the info!  As with anything, we'll go in with realistic expectations...although my dd9 did a similar thing at Libby Lu and her's lasted two days and a night before it started falling apart, so I'll keep my fingers crossed for a great experience this time!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Thanks, OP for starting this thread! 
We did BBB for the 1st time last year and DD5 is looking forward to another appointment with her FGiT.  Here's a pic from the photo shoot.  
I will comment on the color palette for little girls with deeper skin tones, the makeup doesn't "show" as well.


----------



## swillis

Does anyone have any pics of older girls with the hair/makeup thing?  I'm trying to figure out how much my DD12 would like the "punky" pricess look.  I can't ask her because the trip is a surprise.  I'm trying to find something special that I can do with her.  Any photos, or experiences from older princesses would be great!  Thanks


----------



## Skippy24

Thanks for the replies and i'm really glad that I asked. I will schedule it for earlier in the day. Thanks again for your help!!!!


----------



## mommykds

This is a great thread.  I am planning to take my girls (6 & 11) there in August followed by dinner with the princesses in Norway.  I have a 7 year old DS, do they do something for him?  Does anyone know if that is $35 also?  If so I just may send him to the Lego store with DH. Thanks!


----------



## princess~yo

ms_mckenna said:


> Ya I booked today! We will be going July 30th . It is the day we arrive but I thought since it is going to be so hot we might as well do the boutique the first day we get there. I booked the crown for both myself and my 13 year old DD  . Also booked DS for the boys "cool dude" do, had not seen that mentioned we were quoted a price of 10.00. Now off to figure out how to get from AKL to DTD lol



mommykds, hope this helps!


----------



## martyshoney

Okay, I am not sure if I did this correctly or not but for all of you "older" princsses wondering if you are too old to do this take a look at our pics from the BBB on Jan. 7th!  My DD and I had the BEST time!!  We both had the middle package, she wore her Halloween costume and that was just fine, there was no need to spend all that extra money for a dress when I knew she would only wear it for that short time, it just wasn't practical for her to enjoy herself on the rides with that thing on. 

http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=151462118/a=7377227_7377227/t_=7377227


----------



## mommykds

princess~yo said:


> mommykds, hope this helps!



$10, that;s not bad.  Now I have to ask him if he wants it done or not. Thanks so much!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

mommykds take a look at post #18 on page 2 the little boy in the pic had his done too. If you son sees this he might like the idea more.


----------



## mommykds

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> mommykds take a look at post #18 on page 2 the little boy in the pic had his done too. If you son sees this he might like the idea more.




Thanks!  Looks like so much fun.


----------



## maciec

That was my ds in post #18.  I have to say that he loved all of the attention.  He had just turned 3 and he is such a ham.  

With that being said ..... our stylist was not very creative.  I wish I had a better shot.  I guess that there is only so much you can do with a high & tight hair cut.  All that she did was make alternate colored stripes on the top of his head with dots inbetween, a mickey head in the back (that stayed wet for about 5 hours), and glitter on top.  He was happy and that's what matters.


----------



## kaysmommie

MamaOfTwoPrincesses said:


> We just did this last week on DD's 5th birthday. She had the time of her life, and I think it may have been her favorite part of our trip.   We did the basic package for the princess 'do. I wouldn't bother with the nails though. We brought her own dress and accessories, and they provide the tiara comb. I took lots of pictures and so did a Photopass photographer.
> 
> When we were done, we went over to "Guest Relations" where we were able to do a photo shoot with a Photopass photographer, though I had not previously arranged this. I was also allowed to take my own picts. Although we were not obligated to purchase anything, they came out so well that I spent about $22 on a special package for BBB clients (1 8x10 and 2 more smaller picts in different poses.)
> 
> Once we were through, we went over to the Grand Floridian for her birthday dinner with Cinderella and friends. Oh, and the hair stayed in overnight and through the next day. I'd say it was worth the $35!
> 
> ETA: This dress is from My Dressup Trunk http://mydressuptrunk.com/. It was only $20 and is nice and soft, not itchy and scratchy like so many of the dresses.
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8Mct2bRizdW



I love your DD's dress.  I want to order DD one since they are not itchy, which size did you get your 5 YO DD?  My dd will be 7 but is really tiny, 41lbs. and 45 inches.  I guess 5-7 would be a safe bet.  Thanks.


----------



## Rubbertops

We went in December. The girls (7 and 3) had a great time. I did ask the FGMs to go "light" on the glitter. They still got plenty!


----------



## Rubbertops




----------



## SA53

I love those sashes the girls are wearing.  Do you get to keep them and wear them around the park all day (it would be great advertising) or can you purchase them if they are not included?

K in SA


----------



## Rubbertops

The sashes are included.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

They do sell sashes similar to this in World of Disney and I beleive in most resorts but they say other things like Princess.


----------



## SA53

Thank you for the sash information.  My dd is booked so we will wait and get it when we are there!!!  So exciting!!! 

K in SA


----------



## nikkistevej

I want to get a 9:00 am appt when I take my daughter to BBB, I am getting the $35.00 pkg.. after we are done there do we just go to the other place to get the pictures made, (I can't remember the name of the place and what time does it open?) How exactly does it work if you don't get the high $$$ pkg? Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

When you are finished at the boutique just head on over to guest center and let them know that you want to do photos they should be there waiting anyway. It is a seperate desk when you walk in the picture area is to your right and the photo selection and payment desk are to the left.


----------



## HLester3

I was looking so forward to this experience with my 5 year old boy girl twins, expecially for my daughter. My son did the cool dude and my daughter got the works.  My daughter has shoulder length hair and is not used to having her hair up in a pony tail.  She wasn't very happy with the look at all and within 1/2 hour she had taken the hair due out of her hair.  Looking back, maybe I should have asked for bangs, as the princess pictures do not look anything like her.   These are before and after pictures.  The cool dude was ok, but as other posters have said, it took forever to dry.  I thought my son was goign to want to wash it out as soon as we got back to the hotel, but he actually left it in for the pirate & princess party.  I asked my daughter if she wants to go back in April but she said no.


----------



## bar1jp

sooo CUTE!


----------



## ksloane

If I do the middle package and we go take photos will they be put on my photopass? or will I have to buy them there? Or both? I'm slightly confused?


----------



## HLester3

I believe that they will all be put on your photo pass.  They put all of our pictures on the photopass but then we got to choose 3 from the photopass as part of the package.   They were really nice and took a ton of photos there for the photopass.


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

We did the middle package last May and I had them put every pic on my photopass card.  I didn't buy any there.  I also bought the CD and printed the pics when we got home.  I upload them to Kodak Gallery and have them print them.



ksloane said:


> If I do the middle package and we go take photos will they be put on my photopass? or will I have to buy them there? Or both? I'm slightly confused?


----------



## dbmarie

I don't think we'll be doing it in August my girls are kind-of tomboys they wanted to go swimming right after lunch at CRT, you would think that we didn't have a pool at home . Oh well we were at disney and I didn't want to be the mean mom so that was the end of their beautiful hair.


----------



## ksloane

GoofyGirlnPrincessV said:


> We did the middle package last May and I had them put every pic on my photopass card.  I didn't buy any there.  I also bought the CD and printed the pics when we got home.  I upload them to Kodak Gallery and have them print them.



Awesome! Thanks. That was what I was hoping for. 

One more question: Do you think it would be a big deal to book the big package at 180 days out and then call after Halloween and downgrade it. We don't have a Disney store near us, but my friend does. I want my daughter to have the pretty princess dress, but if we can get it right after Halloween at the Disney Store then I would rather do the middle package, but if we can't then we'll do the entire package there. (I'm thinking if I can find it, I'll pack the dress secretly so my daughter doesn't know until that morning.


----------



## ms_mckenna

There are a couple of disney dresses 70% off right now at www.disneyshopping.com You might want to check them out. 


ksloane said:


> Awesome! Thanks. That was what I was hoping for.
> 
> One more question: Do you think it would be a big deal to book the big package at 180 days out and then call after Halloween and downgrade it. We don't have a Disney store near us, but my friend does. I want my daughter to have the pretty princess dress, but if we can get it right after Halloween at the Disney Store then I would rather do the middle package, but if we can't then we'll do the entire package there. (I'm thinking if I can find it, I'll pack the dress secretly so my daughter doesn't know until that morning.


----------



## ampc3

I am sorry, I did not read all the replys so sorry if this has been asked before.
Do you all tip the person doing your childs hair? and if so how much?
TIA


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

They are not allowed to recieve tips.



ampc3 said:


> I am sorry, I did not read all the replys so sorry if this has been asked before.
> Do you all tip the person doing your childs hair? and if so how much?
> TIA


----------



## ampc3

is there a sign or something or do they just tell you they can't if its offered?


----------



## greeneyedchic75

Thanks everyone for posting so much helpful info and beautiful pictures. My daughter and I enjoyed looking at all the post together. She has an appt in March to go to BBB for her birthday and is so excited


----------



## greeneyedchic75

Thanks everyone for posting so much helpful info and beautiful pictures. My daughter and I enjoyed looking at all the post together. She has an appt in March to go to BBB for her birthday and is so excited


----------



## QueenT

Anybody have experience w/ BBB for black girls' hair?  

I did notice what looked like an black stylist in one of the pics on this thread.  The hair products & styling techniques would be different.  I would like to schedule this for dd12 when we go in august for her 13th bd, I think she would enjoy it, but I don't want her hair ruined in the process.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

QueenT said:


> Anybody have experience w/ BBB for black girls' hair?
> 
> I did notice what looked like an black stylist in one of the pics on this thread.  The hair products & styling techniques would be different.  I would like to schedule this for dd12 when we go in august for her 13th bd, I think she would enjoy it, but I don't want her hair ruined in the process.



How would you want her hair done in the classic princess or the diva princess.


----------



## fairestoneofall

QueenT said:


> Anybody have experience w/ BBB for black girls' hair?
> 
> I did notice what looked like an black stylist in one of the pics on this thread.  The hair products & styling techniques would be different.  I would like to schedule this for dd12 when we go in august for her 13th bd, I think she would enjoy it, but I don't want her hair ruined in the process.



She did my DD's hair! She did a great job too!

I'm sure you could call and ask and they'd tell you. But maybe you could take some of your own hair products for them to use?


----------



## princess~yo

Hey everyone.   LOVE all of the pictures, what sweet princesses!  I plan on bringin my dd5's Cindy dress, but dd9 doesn't have ANY princess dresses at all right now.   We are seriously pinching pennies to do BBB so not wanting to do the big package.  Has anyone else done princess-y dresses that aren't  Disney princesses?  I wouldn't want her to have to go in just shorts and a tshirt when her little sis gets to dress up, kwim?

Just wondering if she'd be the only person in the World that's not an official 'princess'. 

Off to search ebay and disneyshopping for some sales on larger princess dresses......


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

princess~yo said:


> Hey everyone.   LOVE all of the pictures, what sweet princesses!  I plan on bringin my dd5's Cindy dress, but dd9 doesn't have ANY princess dresses at all right now.   We are seriously pinching pennies to do BBB so not wanting to do the big package.  Has anyone else done princess-y dresses that aren't  Disney princesses?  I wouldn't want her to have to go in just shorts and a tshirt when her little sis gets to dress up, kwim?
> 
> Just wondering if she'd be the only person in the World that's not an official 'princess'.
> 
> Off to search ebay and disneyshopping for some sales on larger princess dresses......



Your DD9 can go anyway she wants to. If she does want princess dress you might want to check out disneyoutlet.com they still have halloween dresses from last year for 14 or 16.99. You might also want to checkout ebay I have seen many costumes for WDW listed or even from the store during halloween I purchased a snow white that was from the disney store a previous year for 9.50 and the shipping was only 5 dollars.


----------



## Lindy Loo

princess~yo said:


> Hey everyone.   LOVE all of the pictures, what sweet princesses!  I plan on bringin my dd5's Cindy dress, but dd9 doesn't have ANY princess dresses at all right now.   We are seriously pinching pennies to do BBB so not wanting to do the big package.  Has anyone else done princess-y dresses that aren't  Disney princesses?  I wouldn't want her to have to go in just shorts and a tshirt when her little sis gets to dress up, kwim?
> 
> Just wondering if she'd be the only person in the World that's not an official 'princess'.
> 
> Off to search ebay and disneyshopping for some sales on larger princess dresses......




Hey my DD didnt wear a princess dress, it wasnt practical for what we were doing the rest of the day. She chose to wear a Ariel  t shirt, and it was fine.   In fact another girl wanted to change out of her dress straight after the make over, as it was too itchy! ....... guess its better to bring your own "worn in" "non itchy" dress 

Heres my DD.   Remember try and see what your dd wants to wear. At 9 she might be abit too old for Princess dresses etc  but be keen to have her hair and make up done.  This is the disco diva make over and included a very good quality hair extension.


----------



## Lindy Loo

Perhaps its cool the younger DD has the princess make over and big sister has the Disney diva or disco diva make over. 

JMHO and I guess I might get flamed for this, but we saw some older kids perhaps 11 t0 13 yrs old who didnt look that "cute" in princess dresses and hair in buns etc.  I do think the princess make over is much more for the smaller girls. 

Have a wonderful time and enjoy. Im sure what ever you do your girls will appreciate how much you have to plan to save the money for all the holiday and treats. 

PS We did basic package and I painted her nails myself the day before. That will help save a few $'s. if need be. We did it cos she sucks her finger when asleep, and I was worried the stick on ones might choke her, if they came off.


----------



## MichelleVW

Lindy Loo said:


> Perhaps its cool the younger DD has the princess make over and big sister has the Disney diva or disco diva make over.
> 
> *JMHO and I guess I might get flamed for this, but we saw some older kids perhaps 11 t0 13 yrs old who didnt look that "cute" in princess dresses and hair in buns etc.  I do think the princess make over is much more for the smaller girls*.
> 
> Have a wonderful time and enjoy. Im sure what ever you do your girls will appreciate how much you have to plan to save the money for all the holiday and treats.
> 
> PS We did basic package and I painted her nails myself the day before. That will help save a few $'s. if need be. We did it cos she sucks her finger when asleep, and I was worried the stick on ones might choke her, if they came off.



My girls are 14 and 16 and are having this done in June and can't wait....it's fun for them to get away from school and go to Disney and be a "little girl" again.  

they aren't going to be wearing princess dresses, but we are having dinner with Cinderella that night and they are very excited


----------



## december

princess~yo said:


> Hey everyone.   LOVE all of the pictures, what sweet princesses!  I plan on bringin my dd5's Cindy dress, but dd9 doesn't have ANY princess dresses at all right now.   We are seriously pinching pennies to do BBB so not wanting to do the big package.  Has anyone else done princess-y dresses that aren't  Disney princesses?  I wouldn't want her to have to go in just shorts and a tshirt when her little sis gets to dress up, kwim?
> 
> Just wondering if she'd be the only person in the World that's not an official 'princess'.
> 
> Off to search ebay and disneyshopping for some sales on larger princess dresses......



I clicked on the link to mydressuptrunk.com that someone posted earlier in this thread.  They said the dresses are good quality and not itchy, and they are only $20.  I'm trying to talk my daughter into not wearing a dress, but she really wants the blue Cinderella one.  We are going to BBB to celebrate her 8th birthday, so if she wants to be Cinderella, she'll get to be Cinderella!  

We aren't going until Nov, so I bookmarked the site and will order the dress in the fall (if she doesn't change her mind!).  Then we can get Halloween and BBB out of it.

I'm just planning the Coach package.  She'll wear the dress, I might order gloves also (5.99), and I'm planning on buying new disney crocs before the trip.  The crown comes with the package ( I like the small crowns better!). We'll put the pics on photopass.  I would end up toting the wand and other accessories anyway, and the shoes probably wouldn't do for the parks.  I think this is the way to go for us.


----------



## timandlesley

I want to book this for our daughter (3 1/2) for our upcoming trip. I know our son who is 6 will be jealous of her pampering so I was considering the cool dude package for him. How is this? Has anyone done it? Any pics?
Thanks!
Lesley


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

Post #94 has pics


----------



## rolshuk

Subing so I can show DD these fantastic photos!


----------



## steffali

Ok everyone I saw plenty of adults in the parks with Mickey heads, glitter and color extensions in their hair is this where they got it done or is there some where else ???


----------



## mamalle

cute pics. I think I may just try and get dd in for a appt on 3/2/07. I just got her the wedding cinderella dress to wear at the P&P Party that night..


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

QueenT said:


> Anybody have experience w/ BBB for black girls' hair?



I have, twice! 

Trust me when I say I was quite leery but the way it was handled at the BBB really impressed me.  In the photo below, my daughter had indvidual braids I had done as she went back to school later in the week.  Her braids had been freshly-washed the day before so when she got to the salon she had 'clean' hair.  She got the Fairytale Princess style. 






It took two FGM's In Training to style her hair because they had to get it all on the top of her head with a thick black ponytail holder, then secured it with bobby pins.  The style lasted for 5+ days like this even when she swam!

For the second visit right after Christmas of last year, she got the Coach package and her hair done in the Disney Diva style.  She had cornrows which were done on the Disney Cruise Line but her hair was left out in the back.  The stylist had no problem fashioning it into the hairstyle.  Here was the result:








QueenT said:


> I did notice what looked like an black stylist in one of the pics on this thread.



This stylist didn't do my daughter's hair 'directly' but she was next to the stylist working on my daughter's hair.  She offered assistance in how to get her hair up in the Fairytale Princess style.  She also complimented me on doing my daughter's individual braids!  When I was there in December, there were two black stylists in the room.  There is another lady who is biracial but she wasn't there in December.  She was in August though.



QueenT said:


> The hair products & styling techniques would be different.  I would like to schedule this for dd12 when we go in august for her 13th bd, I think she would enjoy it, but I don't want her hair ruined in the process.



The two times I went I did see Bronner Brother's products (spritz and pomade).  If the stylist doesn't know (and they usually do), emphasize that you don't want anything water-based on your daughter's hair if it's pressed or chemically relaxed.  Since my daughter had braids/cornrows, I instructed them to use spray leave-in conditioner.  The stylists are very good about asking you first what product you'd like put in your child's hair. 

Also, another FYI I found out when I made a BBB appointment for my daughter in April, you must bring your own brush and comb. 

Your daughter is going to love the BBB!


----------



## Disbug

This was our first visit to the Boutique and we left very impressed! Although the two younger girls were the one's with appointments, our Fairy Godmothers made sure my oldest and I didn't leave before we had a sprinkling of pixie dust in our hair. DD5 was in a wheelchair, and the regular chair was moved from one of the stations to accomodate her. It was awesome! This Boutique is so charming... the whole experience was well worth the price! 



* Do you have this in our size? *​ *All 3 sisters check in at the Podium...*



​






*The transformation...*​



*After the pixie dust had settled...DD12 and DD5 look beautiful!*​





*With Prince Charming at the Ball...*​


----------



## TatenEly

This is from our trip in January of this year..... One thing that I discovered about the dressing up and getting the hair done...it really got them noticed at the MK....While we were waiting for an autograph from Pinochio right inside the entrance ... within in a minute of standing there a person from the Dream Team came up and offered our girls a "private" meeting with Cinderella.  It was really special!


----------



## Princess Jayne

this sounds so cool- do you think a 19 yr old would look out of place getting the coach package? x


----------



## mhf

Princess Jayne said:


> this sounds so cool- do you think a 19 yr old would look out of place getting the coach package? x



I had wanted to go in May (and I"m more than twice 19...you do the math!) but there is not enough time in our schedule.  DH gives me these bizarre looks when I talk about BBB and says I'm enough of a princess.   

Maybe BBB needs to open a 2nd one near Pleasure Island...adults only BBB!

Melissa


----------



## Princess Jayne

mhf said:


> I had wanted to go in May (and I"m more than twice 19...you do the math!) but there is not enough time in our schedule.  DH gives me these bizarre looks when I talk about BBB and says I'm enough of a princess.
> 
> Maybe BBB needs to open a 2nd one near Pleasure Island...adults only BBB!
> 
> Melissa



now that would be a good idea!! think i might just go for it-after all if any looks at me and thinks what is she doing?! i'll just tell myself i'll probs never ever see them again anyway! ha ha! x


----------



## annrae

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I believe they have a size up to 11/12 and yes you can bring your own dress.
> These are two of my pics from our trip in July and we got this dress at the disney store.


You have made some beautiful memories at WDW.  I was sorry to read about your DD and I hope she is well now and that you are also doing fine.  It's amazing how much a little "magic" will help.  Barbara


----------



## Panotchr

We don't have a dinner scheduled with the Princesses this time.  Do you all think doing the BBB would still be fun for my 6 year old?  We just had a friend that works in Disney send her an Aurora dress and crown as a surprise.  She even addressed the box to Princess Lily with the return address Princess Aurora.  Lily told us that she saw Aurora checking her dress size when we were there in August.   

So we have the dress... but will it seem like all dressed up with no where to go????


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Panotchr said:


> So we have the dress... but will it seem like all dressed up with no where to go????




Absolutely not, you DD will love all of the attention that she will get and in my opinion is almost better than seeing the princesses. You can also head over to toontown and see if the princesses are there if you feel like you need to see them. My dd just thinks she is royalty so one day while we were leaving one of the parks she was doing her princess/beauty queen wave to everyone that walked by telling them goodbye or good day she even went as far as to say thank you for coming. Its something fun and special and memorable for them to have fun with.


By the way I love how you spell her name, that is how I spelled my dd3's name but everyone else seems to want to spell it Lilly.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

annrae said:


> You have made some beautiful memories at WDW.  I was sorry to read about your DD and I hope she is well now and that you are also doing fine.  It's amazing how much a little "magic" will help.  Barbara




Thank you we have had some really great trips. I have officially been in remission for 1 year as of Jan. and Lily is doing great she is learning how to crawl and stand she doesn't talk yet and she only eats baby food but we are working on that as well. I was sorry as well to read about your DD, I now how upset my older dd would have been, and congrats on the baby boy. 

Also thank you for taking a look at my link.

Mandy


----------



## kabbie

I took my 3 yr old niece there in Oct 06 before our character dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  We did have to wait about 30 minutes...there were several birthday parties at the time.  Lauren felt like a princess and definitely will do it again!


















Later that night in the Grand Floridian. 






She wore her hair like this the next day to Epcot too.  That's some pretty strong hairspray. It started to come down in the back.


----------



## mommykds

I see alot of you said the hairstyle lasted a few days? Wow!
How do you think that would hold up in late August?


----------



## Rubbertops

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> ...everyone else seems to want to spell it Lilly.


I also have a Princess Lily. People will ask - "Is it one 'L' or two?" and I say - it's 2, but not together....


----------



## Panotchr

Rubbertops said:


> I also have a Princess Lily. People will ask - "Is it one 'L' or two?" and I say - it's 2, but not together....




Okay, now that is clever.  I just loved Lily.  I had to name her that.  I will try to figure out how to post her picture for you!


----------



## alwayspooh

so much for all the pictures of all your beautiful princesses. We are going in Sept and I am planning a trip to BBB with my DD's who will be 7 & 2 at the time.  I know we will have a great time and will have many great pictures and memories as you have shared.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Rubbertops said:


> I also have a Princess Lily. People will ask - "Is it one 'L' or two?" and I say - it's 2, but not together....



When people ask me 1 L or 2 always reply 2 but not together or I say that she has 2 L's not 3 and people think I am crazy and I don't know what I am talking about, like I don't know how to spell my own daughters name and they all want to spell it evey way but the way it is spelled.



mommykds said:


> I see alot of you said the hairstyle lasted a few days? Wow!
> How do you think that would hold up in late August?





cancer_survivor_06 said:


> These pics are from July and dd's hair stayed like this through the next day with the exception of what fell during her sleep.





THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO HAS ADDED MORE PICS THEY ARE ALL GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## mamalle

looks like 3/2 is all booked up. dd would of loved it. anyhow Im still taking her new cinderella wedding gown, going to do up her hair and apply some sprinkles and use her conair rhinestone clipper thing so hopefully she wont be too disappointed when she goes to the princess party..


----------



## HappyStamper

Thanks to this thread I called yesterday and made an appointment for my "little princess" and made reservations for the princess dinner at Akershaus(1900 Park Fare was full)!  I'm sure DH is wishing that I hadn't found DISboards.


----------



## scrappystamper1

subscribing


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

scrappystamper1 said:


> subscribing



Thanks, Great pic in your sig I love your shirts.


----------



## glitzybabes

I have made this post on other BBB boards but would like to include this info and pics on the BBB FAQ 


We went to the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique in September for an early birthday present for my 7 year old DD. I bought her Cinderella dress from Lillianvernon.com and she also wore it for Halloween. The dress was around $50.00 and I bought Silver dressy shoes from Walmart. She had so much fun that she can't wait to go back. She just got the $35.00 package which was just hair and make-up. I made the Appt. for 5:30pm (the latest) and then we went to 1900 Park Fare for the Cinderella Gala Feast for Dinner. Cinnderella asked my DD If she was her Twin. It is nice to have somewhere special to go after being all dolled up.

My Daughter got the Classic Princess hair style which is a nice bun. My daughter's hair is really long (past her waist) and thick. Our Fairy Godmother did a bun by rolling her hair up to make a bun and then pinning it all around(see picture below). I think that the bun my vary by the person doing it or by the amount of hair that your DD has. 

The different hair styles have different things that come which it. For the Princess hair style, my daughter got a choice of rhinestone crown( Pink and crystal, Blue and crystal, or just crystal) and a multi-colored Mickey hair pin. Everyone receives the make-up that the FGM used, a Brochure with DD name or it, a rhinestone sticker for their face, and a nice BBB sash. It is really worth the time and money. Your DD is going to love it. 

Thanks,
Tiffany and Shyann age 8







Getting started





BUN






Make-UP





A little Dust





All Finished





Shyann and Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare


----------



## quiltymom

I just wanted to let you all know that Target is carrying some Disney princess dresses for $19.97, I believe.  They seem to be in their regular line, too.  They had Ariel's wedding dress, Tinkerbell & some of the other Fairies, and Cinderella.  There could've been more, but their stock was pretty low.  They looked well made, too.  I'm going to pick one up for DD soon!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

My DD has this same Cinderella dress I actually bought mine on ebay because I couldn't find it anywhere else in her size. I love this dress I find it is the most like Cinderella's Dress. Thank you for adding your pics and expierence to this thread.

Mandy



glitzybabes said:


> Thanks,
> Tiffany and Shyann age 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make-UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little Dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shyann and Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare


----------



## becca011906

Has anyone had luck with walk ins??? we tried to get dd in for tomorrow but no luck on reservations, we are thinking about just walking down there tomorrow early AM and see if they can get her in early.... ??? i hope so if not i'll have to do it up myself! LOL


----------



## glitzybabes

becca011906 said:


> Has anyone had luck with walk ins??? we tried to get dd in for tomorrow but no luck on reservations, we are thinking about just walking down there tomorrow early AM and see if they can get her in early.... ??? i hope so if not i'll have to do it up myself! LOL



My daughter's Appt was for 5:30pm, the last appt time, and we waited and waited until we were called. Once my daughter was in the chair having her make over, My 10 year old cousin decided that she wanted to have her hair done. By this time I would say that it somewhere past 6:00, closing time, and they had no problem seeing her. They had one FGM doing her make-up and one doing her hair. This was in Sept. but they were pretty busy when we got there but were the last ones to leave.  

So I would say. Give it a try!!!


----------



## glitzybabes

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> My DD has this same Cinderella dress I actually bought mine on ebay because I couldn't find it anywhere else in her size. I love this dress I find it is the most like Cinderella's Dress. Thank you for adding your pics and expierence to this thread.
> 
> Mandy




Totally agree!!! Love the Cinderella dress!!!


----------



## mommykds

These pictures are beautiful!!!! Can anyone post the picture of the brouchure where they show the 3 different hair styles? Thanks


----------



## buffy0214

Just another note concerning My Dress Up Trunk on ebay:

I have ordered numerous times through there. My princess can't stand to be itchy. We ordered a bunch for a princess dress-up birthday party. We've purchased cinderella, belle, sleeping beauty, jasmine (NLA), snow white, pocahontas, ariel (although it is different now), and a purple princess. 

IMHO Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty (called pink princess) and the purple princess (called Rapunzel) are the most beautiful. They have an elastic waist so they are comfy fitting. I would go more by how tall you DD is. Mine is 6 and short and still wears the 3-5 just fine. Rapunzel looks especially cute with the cone shaped hat.

Oh, and I don't recommend the boa--very itchy


----------



## buffy0214

Sorry if this was already covered:

Do the girls get the crown with the hairstyle/makeup only package?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I believe they have a size up to 11/12 and yes you can bring your own dress.
> These are two of my pics from our trip in July and we got this dress at the disney store.





buffy0214 said:


> Sorry if this was already covered:
> 
> Do the girls get the crown with the hairstyle/makeup only package?



The little crown it this photo comes with all packages they also put a multi colored mickey head barrette in the back.






Yay I finally got this pic to download. I have been trying to post this pic since I started the thread.


----------



## kribit

> Yay I finally got this pic to download. I have been trying to post this pic since I started the thread



I was going to ask where you got the dress, as I had never seen it before.  It's so unique and looks more like a ballgown than a costume.  Is it Auroras ballgown?  I'll have to google to find it.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

kribit said:


> I was going to ask where you got the dress, as I had never seen it before.  It's so unique and looks more like a ballgown than a costume.  Is it Auroras ballgown?  I'll have to google to find it.



It is Auroras dress/ballgown we got it at the Disney Store in 2005. My MIL got it I believe it was a deluxe that year.

The costumes disney sells are not the same in any two places. The ones in the parks are not the same as the ones online and the ones online don't seem to be the same as the ones in stores, go figure.


----------



## DisneyJo

Thanks for starting this thread I've just booked my 2 DD's in at BBB when we go in august the same day we are having lunch at CRT, it is a secret but I'm sure they will really love it!


----------



## 2Pirates_1Princess

timandlesley said:


> I want to book this for our daughter (3 1/2) for our upcoming trip. I know our son who is 6 will be jealous of her pampering so I was considering the cool dude package for him. How is this? Has anyone done it? Any pics?
> Thanks!
> Lesley



I read on another thread that they have a boys package for $10.00.  I am sorry, but I can't remember what they called it.  When you book your daughter's package just tell them you have a boy and want to book him too. It was very basic.  Just colored hair gel and hair glitter.


----------



## glitzybabes

mommykds said:


> These pictures are beautiful!!!! Can anyone post the picture of the brouchure where they show the 3 different hair styles? Thanks



Here are Pictures of the brochure!!!





Front, They print your DD's name on it





pages 1 & 2





pages 3 & 4





pages 5 & 6






back


----------



## kaysmommie

Thanks for posting that brochure Glitybabes.  I'm sure my DD will be picking the DIsney diva or Pop princess.  I think she is over the classic fairy princess since she got that a bunch at Libby Lu.  Hopefully one of the others will look good with her Tink costume.


----------



## mommykds

glitzybabes said:


> Here are Pictures of the brochure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front, They print your DD's name on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pages 1 & 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pages 3 & 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pages 5 & 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back




Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## beautybelle

What is the youngest princess that they will pamper?  When we go my DD will be 14 months when we go and I was thinking that it would be great to have her first haircut there?  Do they do that?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

beautybelle said:


> What is the youngest princess that they will pamper? When we go my DD will be 14 months when we go and I was thinking that it would be great to have her first haircut there? Do they do that?


 
They don't do that here they just pur the girls hair up and sprinkle it with pixiedust and add extras. The age here starts at 3. Disney also has a barber shop I don't know if they do little girls or not but might be worth looking into.


----------



## glitzybabes

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> They don't do that here they just pur the girls hair up and sprinkle it with pixiedust and add extras. The age here starts at 3. Disney also has a barber shop I don't know if they do little girls or not but might be worth looking into.




The Barber shop is in the Magic Kingdom and yes they do cut girls hair. I have read that for the child first hair cut they give you mickey ear's that say 1st hair cut on them and a certificate. I think that the 1st the hair cut is $10.00 or something like that.


----------



## buffy0214

Thanks for taking time to post that brochure. Awesome


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

glitzybabes said:


> Here are Pictures of the brochure.


 
Thank you for posting this I haven't been able to find either one of Juliettes so it was giving me a reason to go back.


----------



## Ilovemyprincesses

Thanks for sharing your pictures. All of the princesses look beautiful. My 3 yr old has informed me that is isn't doing that at all


----------



## Fire14

Princess Jayne said:


> this sounds so cool- do you think a 19 yr old would look out of place getting the coach package? x


no I've done it twice and have plans for another round in oct.


----------



## codygirl5150

Does anyone know how much the Cinderella dresses cost AT WDW?  DD4 has heart set on getting the dress THERE at WDW.  I thought about buying one and sneaking it in the room so she thinks its from WDW, but they are hard to find here for some reason (Walmart, Target both out of Cinderella).  I know there's deluxe and regular dresses, but what are their prices if I don't get the BBB package?  Thanks everyone!


----------



## kribit

Do they have a package without makeup?  Just hair, and photo session??


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

kribit said:


> Do they have a package without makeup? Just hair, and photo session??


 
you can ask them not to put the make up on. it is just a palet of eyeshadow and i think blush but they are very light colors.  then you can take dd to do the pics


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

codygirl5150 said:


> Does anyone know how much the Cinderella dresses cost AT WDW? DD4 has heart set on getting the dress THERE at WDW. I thought about buying one and sneaking it in the room so she thinks its from WDW, but they are hard to find here for some reason (Walmart, Target both out of Cinderella). I know there's deluxe and regular dresses, but what are their prices if I don't get the BBB package? Thanks everyone!


 
The regular dresses run about 40-60 dollars and the deluxe dresses cinderellas wedding dress is 90. I think I paid 40 for alice and 60 for belle in July and we paid for the cinderella wedding dress with the castle package.


----------



## NU2WDW

This thread is great!   We're going for our very first trip to WDW in June with our 3 princesses and I'm DYING to do this for them!!!!   The pictures here are NOT a friend to our budget!   

Thank you everyone for sharing pics of your beautiful daughters -- wow!  I really hope I can work this in for ours!


----------



## codygirl5150

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> The regular dresses run about 40-60 dollars and the deluxe dresses cinderellas wedding dress is 90. I think I paid 40 for alice and 60 for belle in July and we paid for the cinderella wedding dress with the castle package.



Thanks!  This is going to be a 5th birthday present for DD turning 5, so I'll probably just wait and get it there.  You've been so helpful!  I can quit searching all the department stores here now!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

codygirl5150 said:


> Thanks! This is going to be a 5th birthday present for DD turning 5, so I'll probably just wait and get it there. You've been so helpful! I can quit searching all the department stores here now!!!


 

Have you looked at disneyshopping.com in the outlet they still have halloween costumes some as low as 15 dollars. You might want to check them out and see what they still have.


----------



## becca011906

wanted to give a quite update... we took dd in at 9am on the dot to find a small 2 person line waiting to check in, i asked if there was a chance of getting dd intoday, we wanted the full castle package, they said they could get her in at 10:30, while wating for that to come we were able to go around DTD, ect. by 10:15 we checked in and got a pager, took about 25 min then we got in, another 25 min for the full package.

Dress prices, i think cinderella was about $65 and i know the wedding dress was $95 (b/c we talked dd out of it) and sleeping beauty was regular dress (with itchy lace sleaves) was $60 and the delux (nice soft velvet sleves) was $85 (what we ended up getting)... Jasmine was $60, Ariel (mermaid) was $65,  and wedding was $80. These were all prices at DTD.  

of course pics will come next week or two as we get home, and so on, till then i'll enjoy my time in the world!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Thanks for sharing the pic are awesome


----------



## Catrinabeach

Can we have the pics from the photo shoot they do added to our photo pass card ?  That way when we buy the cd they are all on it too .

Anyone ever have trouble opening the pics on the cd when you get home ?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

all of the pics of my dd in the wedding cinderella dress on the first page are from my photo pass cd. You don't have to order any pics when you do this. If you do the castle package they come with it so don't forget to pick them up.

I have 2 photo pass CD's and so far have not had any trouble with either.


----------



## MAKmom

Just subscribing. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## mamalle

thanks I may try walking up on friday. we have to go there anyhow to buy ds his jack sparrow costume.. Im just unsure with the weather if it will be worth it if it rains like its showing with the weather report right now...


----------



## glitzybabes

I was wondering if anyone knew where I might find a MINNIE MOUSE DRESS W/ FIBER OPTIC LIGHTS. I found one on ebay but it is too small for my dd. Is this something that is only at WDW? Do they have other characters? It is really an awesome dress. My dd wants one so bad, now that I showed her. Here is the link to ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140089070786


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

glitzybabes said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew where I might find a MINNIE MOUSE DRESS W/ FIBER OPTIC LIGHTS. I found one on ebay but it is too small for my dd. Is this something that is only at WDW? Do they have other characters? It is really an awesome dress. My dd wants one so bad, now that I showed her. Here is the link to ebay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140089070786


 
its the new one for Year of a Million Dreams HLester posted a pic w/ her dd in one she said they are about 100 dollars.


----------



## HappyStamper

Hey cancer survivor 06-
I wanted to ask about the face painting you and your daughter have in your photo. Was it done during a special event or is that available all the time? If it is something my DD could get done during our trip, where would I look for it? TIA


----------



## Fire14

HappyStamper said:


> Hey cancer survivor 06-
> I wanted to ask about the face painting you and your daughter have in your photo. Was it done during a special event or is that available all the time? If it is something my DD could get done during our trip, where would I look for it? TIA


 
You can get face painting done at anytime. I've seen booths in most of  the parks. I know there is/was a booth near Indy stunt show in MGM, One in Toon town of MK, One someplace in AK but am drawing blank on where. I honestly can't place if there is one in Epcot.


----------



## sunny1016

I was wondering can you purchase the middle package and then purchase the dress seperate AT the boutique? (not just in the park) And are they the same as the dresses in the park?
tia


----------



## becca011906

My ds got a pirate face paint at Down town disney by the BBB photo shot place, it was between $12-14 depending on your choices!


----------



## Tinker74

Hi....Thanks Mandy for this great thread.... 
I have a question for anyone who has done this in the summer. My dd id doing the castle package in August followed by lunch in the castle. 
I thinking perhaps the Belle dress might be the "coolest" for this time as it has no sleeves??
I LOVE the cinderella wedding dress though....is this really hot to wear.?
We have a 9am appointment...so after all the works ...the photos etc..iam guessing we will arrive at the MK about 11am or so. We will then have 2 hrs to kill before our lunch at 1pm. So I don't want dd to be too hot.
She wants to see the belle storytime show and the castle show ...other than that i will try to keep her in air conditioning.
Any ideas?

Also after lunch we are going to line up for the 3pm parade!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

HappyStamper said:


> Hey cancer survivor 06-
> I wanted to ask about the face painting you and your daughter have in your photo. Was it done during a special event or is that available all the time? If it is something my DD could get done during our trip, where would I look for it? TIA


 

All of the parks have it we did this for 15 dollars each dd's is cinderella and mine is tinkerbell. We did ours in Epcot in the little market area right past China over the bridge. The parks all have the same w/ a few differences here and there, but AK has animal themed face paintings. They also have them for boys.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

sunny1016 said:


> I was wondering can you purchase the middle package and then purchase the dress seperate AT the boutique? (not just in the park) And are they the same as the dresses in the park?
> tia


 

The parks have the same dresses as BBB you don't have to purchase at either the deluxe resort sell them as well as world of disney right when you walk in cinderlla and aurora and belle are to the left and ariel and snow white are to the right. and a few are on floor racks at the back of the store is BBB.



Tinker74 said:


> Hi....Thanks Mandy for this great thread....
> I have a question for anyone who has done this in the summer. My dd id doing the castle package in August followed by lunch in the castle.
> I thinking perhaps the Belle dress might be the "coolest" for this time as it has no sleeves??
> I LOVE the cinderella wedding dress though....is this really hot to wear.?
> We have a 9am appointment...so after all the works ...the photos etc..iam guessing we will arrive at the MK about 11am or so. We will then have 2 hrs to kill before our lunch at 1pm. So I don't want dd to be too hot.
> She wants to see the belle storytime show and the castle show ...other than that i will try to keep her in air conditioning.
> Any ideas?
> 
> Also after lunch we are going to line up for the 3pm parade!!


 
We did Sleeping beauty in July and the wedding cinderella in Aug. DD's hair held up fine in July but the way FGMiT did her hair in Aug it didn't stay I had to add more bobbie pins. DD did take her dresses off after a while b/c they were itchy. The only costumes she has actually woren for the whole day is jasmine, alice and cinderella that is in my sig pic. 

If you decide to do the wedding cinderella maybe consider waiting to have it on till just before your lunch and then change again when she is ready. The costume is at my moms house right now so I don't remember if the sleeves are just a sheer lace type material or solid fabric.


----------



## senecabeach

> We have a 9am appointment...so after all the works ...the photos etc..iam guessing we will arrive at the MK about 11am or so. We will then have 2 hrs to kill before our lunch at 1pm. So I don't want dd to be too hot.
> She wants to see the belle storytime show and the castle show ...other than that i will try to keep her in air conditioning.
> Any ideas?  Also after lunch we are going to line up for the 3pm parade!!



We brought a change of cloths for the kids for after CRT so they would be cooler and more comfortable. 
Here's my before/after..BBB


----------



## DanMedix

Thanks for all the great info!  We'll be doing this on my DD's Birthday (one of the things she's asked for).  While she wants the whole dress, etc, we'll probably be doing the middle package, and possibly getting her a dress before we go to WDW.  She can also wear it during MNSSHP, because her birthday is right before Halloween, and we'll be there thru the 2nd! Talk about a Birthday Bonus!


----------



## TLC371

Does anyone know if I can purchase gift cards/certificates for this?   I'm getting married in October (at home, not a Disney wedding), and both my little flower girls will be down at Disney at different times after the wedding.  I had thought that getting them a gift card/certificate for the BBB would be great gifts for being in my wedding.  I'd like to be able to buy for them in advance and give them to the girls at the rehearsal dinner for when they go.


----------



## is_it_october_yet2?

our trip is scheduled for october, and we plan to go to the BBB while there.  we have this bright idea to go to the BBB and then do a character meal at the castle.  any ideas or suggestions would be great---my only concern is spending about half a day between the BBB and then the meal( this is time that could be spent enjoying the park)


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

is_it_october_yet2? said:


> our trip is scheduled for october, and we plan to go to the BBB while there. we have this bright idea to go to the BBB and then do a character meal at the castle. any ideas or suggestions would be great---my only concern is spending about half a day between the BBB and then the meal( this is time that could be spent enjoying the park)


 

You might want to get the earliest appt that you can. Since it only takes about 40 mins check in to check out. If you get there for 9 you should be done and on you way 10. The later you wait to make the appt the more you risk them being behind schedule.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

TLC371 said:


> Does anyone know if I can purchase gift cards/certificates for this? I'm getting married in October (at home, not a Disney wedding), and both my little flower girls will be down at Disney at different times after the wedding. I had thought that getting them a gift card/certificate for the BBB would be great gifts for being in my wedding. I'd like to be able to buy for them in advance and give them to the girls at the rehearsal dinner for when they go.


 

When I called to book my appt for sept I asked if this could be done and I was told yes. Another option you might want to consider is getting disney dollars right now they have princesses on them. they might enjoy these more and if you have a local disney store near you I would get those in place of the gift card and BBB will definitely take these.


----------



## maddiesmommy2005

Hi, thank you for this thread, I love the pictures!!

We are going next year. My youngest dd will be 2 yrs old, but only about 20+ days shy of being 3 yrs old. I know it says only age 3 and up for the BBB, but do you think they would take her, since she'll almost be 3? I'm sure if she sees her big sis getting all dolled up, she'll want to do it too, and she'll be so close to age 3, I wonder if they'll make an exception. 

Should we just tell them she's 3? lol


----------



## ksloane

maddiesmommy2005 said:


> Hi, thank you for this thread, I love the pictures!!
> 
> We are going next year. My youngest dd will be 2 yrs old, but only about 20+ days shy of being 3 yrs old. I know it says only age 3 and up for the BBB, but do you think they would take her, since she'll almost be 3? I'm sure if she sees her big sis getting all dolled up, she'll want to do it too, and she'll be so close to age 3, I wonder if they'll make an exception.
> 
> Should we just tell them she's 3? lol




If she's that close, I would just say she's 3.


----------



## billnang

I called and asked about my DD who will be 3 weeks shy of being 3 in May , and I was told as long as she would be 3 with in 30days it was fine!

Hope that helps.
Angela


----------



## maddiesmommy2005

billnang said:


> I called and asked about my DD who will be 3 weeks shy of being 3 in May , and I was told as long as she would be 3 with in 30days it was fine!
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Angela




Oh thank you so much! She'll be so happy!!


----------



## MamaOfTwoPrincesses

kaysmommie said:


> I love your DD's dress.  I want to order DD one since they are not itchy, which size did you get your 5 YO DD?  My dd will be 7 but is really tiny, 41lbs. and 45 inches.  I guess 5-7 would be a safe bet.  Thanks.




I'm so sorry. I just saw this! DD is newly 5, 48 pounds and 44 inches. I got her a size 3-5 which fits prefectly with room to grow. On the website, it tells you the length of the dresses, and the 5-7 seemed like it would be waaaay too long. I'll PM you too, since I was so late in responding to this.


----------



## glitzybabes

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> its the new one for Year of a Million Dreams HLester posted a pic w/ her dd in one she said they are about 100 dollars.


Where can you buy the dress???


----------



## Mickey & Minnie Mom

TLC371 said:


> Does anyone know if I can purchase gift cards/certificates for this?   I'm getting married in October (at home, not a Disney wedding), and both my little flower girls will be down at Disney at different times after the wedding.  I had thought that getting them a gift card/certificate for the BBB would be great gifts for being in my wedding.  I'd like to be able to buy for them in advance and give them to the girls at the rehearsal dinner for when they go.




If you have a Disney Store nearby, you can purchase a Disney gift card there (not a Disney Store gift card, but a Disney gift card that is good at the parks).  I think these can be bought in any denomination. I did this for my cousin for whom I arranged a BBB experience for her sweet 16 gift. I could not pay ahead through the BBB.

If you do not have a Disney Store nearby, you can buy them through the disneyshopping.com website. Just be certain you again purchase the Disney gift card & not the disneyshopping.com gift card...that one cannot be used anywhere but online shopping. These can be bought in $25 increments. Free shipping.

Hope that helps. Sounds like a perfect gift for your flowergirls. Good luck with your plans -- gift cards & wedding!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

glitzybabes said:


> Where can you buy the dress???


 

Other than just the general in the parks answer I am not exactly sure which specific store they are in but I am sure by now they have made their way into most of the stores that carry the costumes.


----------



## Pennykay

Ok, my daughter is 12, but we are going to MNSSHP and she is going to be Jasmine.  Do they do Jasmine hair and make up?  It would be fun to take her there before the party to have her hair and makeup done to match her costume.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Pennykay said:


> Ok, my daughter is 12, but we are going to MNSSHP and she is going to be Jasmine. Do they do Jasmine hair and make up? It would be fun to take her there before the party to have her hair and makeup done to match her costume.


 

They don't do that, on one of these pages is the brochure of what the hair do's look like they do a classic which is the bun with a small crown and do a diva/pop princess that they just add an extension type pony tail holder to their hair. The make up is a palete of pink blush and pink, blue, purple eye shadow and a lipgloss that is in these same colors that is kind of clear with glitter in it.


----------



## N&B'smom

We did this for our DD3 last Oct on the day of MNSSHP.  She chose the Belle costume and had the greatest time getting made over!!  She enjoyed every moment and never made a peep.  She enjoyed watching the others getting their hair and makeup done.  It was a wonderful experience.  

Shelby


----------



## Blaze12

Which style is this??






I just made my reservations for her birthday.  We are going at 9.  I wanted to do breakfast or lunch at CRT but cant get in, I am so depressed.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Blaze12 said:


> Which style is this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just made my reservations for her birthday. We are going at 9. I wanted to do breakfast or lunch at CRT but cant get in, I am so depressed.


 
This hair do is Diva princess.


----------



## SueRS

maciec said:


> Word of warning though, if your son ends up with a Mickey head painted on the back of his head it takes FOREVER to dry.  He left a painted Mickey head everywhere we went.  [/IMG]



Where did your DS get the painted Mickey head??


----------



## Blaze12

Everyone is saying you can get it done at the boutique as well as on main street in MK.  I booked to have it done at the boutique for DS same time DD is getting her do done!! 

Thank you cancer_survivor_06!!!  And thank you for starting this thread!!!


----------



## maddiesmommy2005

Question about the boys. Can you get the hair coloring without the mickey head stencil? DS wants to get color on just the top of his hair.

TIA!


----------



## Blaze12

maddiesmommy2005 said:


> Oh thank you so much! She'll be so happy!!



I made my appointment.  We are going 2 weeks before DD turns 3. I just told them 3, though.  I guess I lied, but it was so close, I didnt feel like explaining, and didnt think they would have a problem w/ it.  She is very mature for her age, and it isnt like I am trying to take a toddler or anything.  


Another question.  DD is getting her hair and make up done, DS who is almost 5 will be getting the 'cool dude' because we are there.  I have another DD who will only be 6 months during that time.  Do you think they will sprinkle alittle pixie dust in her hair at all???


----------



## cdel73

Thought I would add some pictures. We went last August and my daughter loved it. We did the middle package. We will do it again this year and I am still deciding on whether or not to do the full package.


























that night





and the next day


----------



## anewvance

Here are just a few from my girls last Sept... we have the disk but haven't put them online yet.


----------



## maddiesmommy2005

anewvance said:


> Here are just a few from my girls last Sept... we have the disk but haven't put them online yet.



Awww... how pretty! My dd can't wait to do this next year. Tell me, did you buy your costumes there (in the $175 package), or did you bring your own? My dd doesn't have any costumes (anymore that fit now), so we'd probably get the big package that includes the costume & accesorries, photo's ect. But is it really worth it? Or should we just buy her costume at a local store and take it along?

Also what hair style does she have in the first picture? So cute!!

My dd is set on getting the Fairy-Tale Princess style with the crown.  

Thanks again for sharing. I love seeing everyone's little princesses.


----------



## maddiesmommy2005

Also forgot to ask....

About how long can we approx. expect everything to take? When we go, both my 7 and 3 yr old will be getting it done. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kanga1

Thanks Mandy for starting this thread and posting your beautiful pics!  I love the setting (backdrop) for your pictures.  Is this only available in the Castle package or does the Crown package offer that setting as well?  I especially like the pic of her in the chair.

Also, is it possible to "upgrade" our package upon arrival if we decide to go all out at the last minute and get the big package?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Kanga1 said:


> Thanks Mandy for starting this thread and posting your beautiful pics! I love the setting (backdrop) for your pictures. Is this only available in the Castle package or does the Crown package offer that setting as well? I especially like the pic of her in the chair.
> 
> Also, is it possible to "upgrade" our package upon arrival if we decide to go all out at the last minute and get the big package?


 
Any one can do the pics they are put on your photo pass and you can also purchase a package of the photos while there. I believe you can upgrade if you choose I don't see why they would have a problem w/ it they have everything already and it just a matter of changing into the dress which takes all of two seconds.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

maddiesmommy2005 said:


> My dd doesn't have any costumes (anymore that fit now), so we'd probably get the big package that includes the costume & accesorries, photo's ect. But is it really worth it? Or should we just buy her costume at a local store and take it along?


 

The castle package is worth it if you plan on going to BBB and buying a costume in disney. We like to buy a new one each trip of a different princess so since we already plan on buying one it just makes it easy fun one stop shop. If the price of the wdw costumes is more that you want to spend just pick up from Target/Walmart or check out ebay another favorite on this thread is www.mydressuptrunk.com pp's have said they don't find them to be as itchy. Disney costumes start at 40 dollars and go up depending on if it is a specialty/deluxe like the wedding cinderella we got. If you want to do more than one costume while your in disney pick one up and decide when you get there if you want another. 

Since you have two girls they will/should make the appointment at the same time so the should be seated at the same time 45 mins is a min time to consider being there. Since you have two I would mabe look at being there for an hour and a half it maybe less but better to prepare for that than show up and it happen.


----------



## Blaze12

I am not sure if anyone already asked this.  We have a costume, will they let me add the photo session if I decide that day, or do I have to do the whole package???  We have Sleeping Beauty already and she wants to wear that one.  I dont want to buy another one, when we have one already!


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

My DD did the middle package and I brought her dress.  Then we went to the World of Memories for the pictures.  I had them put on my photopass card since I didn't want to purchase pics right then and there.











She is booked again for May and June and I will bring her own dresses again.



Blaze12 said:


> I am not sure if anyone already asked this.  We have a costume, will they let me add the photo session if I decide that day, or do I have to do the whole package???  We have Sleeping Beauty already and she wants to wear that one.  I dont want to buy another one, when we have one already!


----------



## DVCajun

Awwwwww...!


----------



## disneymomej

Blaze12 said:


> I am not sure if anyone already asked this.  We have a costume, will they let me add the photo session if I decide that day, or do I have to do the whole package???  We have Sleeping Beauty already and she wants to wear that one.  I dont want to buy another one, when we have one already!



I just got back from doing this.  The people at the BBB can direct you to the photopass place, it is outside the store, and down a block or so on your right.  I did not purchase a photo package, nor did I even know about it until that day.  I just had them put all the pics on my photopass card.  I will probably buy the CD.  They turned out darling!

Hope this makes sense


----------



## D L and K's Mom

We booked a package for DD (3) last Christmas. She wore her Belle gown and her slippers to the appt. We checked in and received our pager and we were called within 20 minutes. DD loved being pampered but did not want the "Extra" hair extensions! She kept saying that they were jellyfish (we had been on the Nemo ride the day before). Our Fairy Godmother was super AIMEE was so patient with DD. She was great. Our DD has short hair but she managed to get a small bun in and hairsprayed it so it stayed for the day. My older DD (15) was there taking photos and when DD (3) was done both were given a nice sprinkle of Pixie Dust! This thrilled  my youngest! We took photos and the photopass photographer took photos. We also went over and had formal photos taken right after DD was done. We ended up buying the photopass cd and the photopass book because we had so many great photos taken during our week stay. It was a great experience and DD loved it! We will book again when we go back!!!


----------



## Blaze12

Another question...Am I driving you crazy with my questions yet???? 

Do they have a variety of colors for the hair extensions???  DD is blonde, but by June here in FL, she is a major toe head, I am hoping they have something to match her hair that light.  I am not sure how many platinum blondes they get.


----------



## PopArtGal

Anymore ladies over 20 y/o did this??


----------



## Disney_Mama

Here's the back of my DD's hair.  We both got the Pop Princess then went to the Pirate Princess Party that night.  It was so much fun doing it together.  Planning to do it again next year.  That's me below.  The make up they use really washes you out....So when I got back to our room I put on mascara and toned down the eye shadow


----------



## jodistar

subscribing


----------



## polkadotminnie

My DD4 did this last week to celebrate her upcoming 5th birthday. She had a blast.  They did a fantastic job.   I was very pleased with the service and reasonable price.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Hello everyone. I've posted my DD's photos before on other BBB threads, but I hope you don't mind me showing them again. We went on Oct. 5, 2006 and had such a wonderful time! I can't wait to take my DD back next Oct. She got the Fairytale princess style this time, but next year she wants to try a diva style. I can't rave about how great the fairy godmothers in training were. It was truly a magical experience!  
Finishing touches.





A little bit of pixie dust...





A little princess.





Her photopass photo session was so much fun. We had about 20 photos taken and saved to our photopass card. We ended up getting the CD at the end of the week. It was well worth it!  





This is my favorite.


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

Gabbyrosebud, I love your DD's pics!!!  My DD can't wait to go again in May and June.  She had such a "magical" time when she went last May.

She also has been asking me to practice the hairstyle for her birthday party in a couple weeks..






I don't think it looks to bad..and when she saw it said I was the best Mummah in the whole wide world...LOL


----------



## GinaGrumpyDwarf

my DD loved it..although I brought her the BELLE dress that she got for her birthday the week before.  Well..big mistake.  She wanted ANOTHER dress.  Yes, she had a melt down, and I just bought her another pair of shoes (they HAD to be sparkly!!! )  There were lots of pictures..just dont hang around DTD and eat lunch..the heat will melt their hair and the little jewel on her face fell off (and yes we had to go back and get another one)


----------



## gabbyrosebud

GoofyGirlnPrincessV said:


> Gabbyrosebud, I love your DD's pics!!!  My DD can't wait to go again in May and June.  She had such a "magical" time when she went last May.
> 
> She also has been asking me to practice the hairstyle for her birthday party in a couple weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it looks to bad..and when she saw it said I was the best Mummah in the whole wide world...LOL



Thanks so much for your compliments! Your DD looks so cute in her photos too. I really love that Belle dress with the red flowers. I've never seen it before!  
I think that the hairdo you did was perfect. Great job!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

GinaGrumpyDwarf said:


> my DD loved it..although I brought her the BELLE dress that she got for her birthday the week before.  Well..big mistake.  She wanted ANOTHER dress.  Yes, she had a melt down, and I just bought her another pair of shoes (they HAD to be sparkly!!! )  There were lots of pictures..just dont hang around DTD and eat lunch..the heat will melt their hair and the little jewel on her face fell off (and yes we had to go back and get another one)



Your DD photos are so adorable. My DD also has the Belle gown that yours is wearing in your Signature picture. She brought that to Disney along with a Cindy and a Mulan costume!  What can I say, I work a the Disney Store and get a bit carried away.


----------



## SueRS

Ok, I know I read it in here but how long does it take?

I am trying to find time to do so much while we are there and I am not sure if we will have time to do this.

All your pictures are so cute.

Thanks,


----------



## GinaGrumpyDwarf

about an hour for everything i would guess.  Although I have heard that some people have had to wait a long time to get in.  I would suggest going during lunch maybe 12ish?    We didnt have a problem though.  We went to MNSSHP that night.


----------



## quiltymom

Okay, this is the time where my brain shuts off and I need help.   It's just amazing how I can dish out advice to others, but am brainless to think on my own.   

ANYWAY...  I've decided - _against my better judgement_  - that our MNSSHP day will be a sleep-in day since we will be up late.  I would LOVE to get to the MK for rope drop and get in some rides early, but I don't want the kids too tired.  And it gives them time to swim if they want.

We'll be staying at POFQ and all of us will be dressing up big time for MNSSHP (DH will be Jack Sparrow, I'll be Elizabeth Swan, DS Peter Pan and DD Tink).  I'm thinking to already be changed into our costumes before the appointment, then have the four of us go over for a photo session.

So, what time would *you *schedule BBB appointments for me @ DD?  We'll have MYW tickets, so it's okay if we get to the MK before the party starts.

Thanks for being my brain!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

quiltymom said:


> Okay, this is the time where my brain shuts off and I need help.  It's just amazing how I can dish out advice to others, but am brainless to think on my own.
> 
> ANYWAY... I've decided - _against my better judgement_  - that our MNSSHP day will be a sleep-in day since we will be up late. I would LOVE to get to the MK for rope drop and get in some rides early, but I don't want the kids too tired. And it gives them time to swim if they want.
> 
> We'll be staying at POFQ and all of us will be dressing up big time for MNSSHP (DH will be Jack Sparrow, I'll be Elizabeth Swan, DS Peter Pan and DD Tink). I'm thinking to already be changed into our costumes before the appointment, then have the four of us go over for a photo session.
> 
> So, what time would *you *schedule BBB appointments for me @ DD? We'll have MYW tickets, so it's okay if we get to the MK before the party starts.
> 
> Thanks for being my brain!!!


 

Have you considered sleeping in the next day and spending that day swimming. Do you have any ressies that day for lunch or dinner that day.
You might also want to consider going to rope drop and then after a couple of rides and maybe even getting some fast passes you could head back to your room nap and swim. Guest w/ party tickets are allowed to enter the park at 4pm if thats what time you want to be there I would go with around 2 you and dd could take the boat to BBB and your dh and ds can get ready and then meet you guys after an hour and then go have pics done take a bus to CR or GF and catch the monorail or walk over you would be there about 5ish or go to bbb a little later and do the same thing.


----------



## jenrein

I read through at least 6 pages, I love all the info and pics posted! Can someone tell me- if I get the $35 package, does she get the tiara?


----------



## gabbyrosebud

jenrein said:


> I read through at least 6 pages, I love all the info and pics posted! Can someone tell me- if I get the $35 package, does she get the tiara?



Hi! Yes, you do get the tiara. Your DD can pick out the one she wants before her session. Have fun!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92




----------



## cancer_survivor_06

jenrein said:


> I read through at least 6 pages, I love all the info and pics posted! Can someone tell me- if I get the $35 package, does she get the tiara?


 
gabbyrosebud is correct but I believe you only get it if you do the fairytale/ classic princess hair do.


----------



## polkadotminnie

jenrein said:


> I read through at least 6 pages, I love all the info and pics posted! Can someone tell me- if I get the $35 package, does she get the tiara?


My DD did the $35 package last weekend.  She did the diva pkg.  She got long blonde fake hair (it had ribbons in it with little Mickeys on it), hairpins with rhinestones, the banner to wear and the leftover make up.  She did not get the tiara because it came with the princess pkg.  We chose not do the nails because she couldn't wear polish in the cheer competition the next day.  She had a blast.  She wore her fake hair to school yesterday.


----------



## illiram

Just read through this whole thread... I'm so excited for our Nov trip DD3 will be in heaven  !

A question I have - Is choosing the dress (with the castle pkg) a special part of the experience? Or do you just tell them which one you want and they pull it off the rack and you go to a dressing room to change?  Is it an even more magical experience getting the dress right then?  If not, we'll just go for the less $$ pkg.   Am I missing something?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

illiram said:


> Just read through this whole thread... I'm so excited for our Nov trip DD3 will be in heaven  !
> 
> A question I have - Is choosing the dress (with the castle pkg) a special part of the experience? Or do you just tell them which one you want and they pull it off the rack and you go to a dressing room to change? Is it an even more magical experience getting the dress right then? If not, we'll just go for the less $$ pkg.  Am I missing something?


 
They do ask which dress it is that you want when you arrive and I can't remember if they ask when you book but they do this to have it ready for the girls now if you arrive early you can take a look at everything in world of disney and they do have a small closet type shelf with some shoes and costumes on it but they are the same one that you will get to see in the main part of the store but while we are in the parks and going through all of the shops that is when we let dd decide which one she wants.


----------



## jenrein

gabbyrosebud said:


> Hi! Yes, you do get the tiara. Your DD can pick out the one she wants before her session. Have fun!




Thank you!


----------



## WeLuvDaMouse

Here is my little princess.  Oct 2006 before the MNSSHP at the Magic Kingdom!  She loved every minute of it and I thought it was well worth the price!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

WeLuvDaMouse said:


> Here is my little princess.  Oct 2006 before the MNSSHP at the Magic Kingdom!  She loved every minute of it and I thought it was well worth the price!



What a sweetie!  We went to our session before 1900 Park Fare and MNSSHP. I can't wait to do it again next year!


----------



## maddiesmommy2005

WeLuvDaMouse said:


> Here is my little princess.  Oct 2006 before the MNSSHP at the Magic Kingdom!  She loved every minute of it and I thought it was well worth the price!





Awww... what a pretty little princess! Thanks for sharing!

Sorry if this has already been asked, but with the castle package, it says you get to pick out dress plus accessories. What does the accessories include? shoes, tiara, wand? Do you get them all? 

Also, can someone tell me what MNSSHP stands for?  

TIA!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

maddiesmommy2005 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but with the castle package, it says you get to pick out dress plus accessories. What does the accessories include? shoes, tiara, wand? Do you get them all?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me what MNSSHP stands for?
> 
> TIA!


 
When dd did the castle package in Aug she got the wedding cinderella dress, shoes, crown, and wand. Since she did the fairytale princess hairstyle she got the small rhinestone tiara and the mickey head barette. We also got her the wedding cape but it didn't come with the package.


----------



## anewvance

maddiesmommy2005 said:


> Awww... how pretty! My dd can't wait to do this next year. Tell me, did you buy your costumes there (in the $175 package), or did you bring your own? My dd doesn't have any costumes (anymore that fit now), so we'd probably get the big package that includes the costume & accesorries, photo's ect. But is it really worth it? Or should we just buy her costume at a local store and take it along?
> 
> Also what hair style does she have in the first picture? So cute!!
> 
> My dd is set on getting the Fairy-Tale Princess style with the crown.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing. I love seeing everyone's little princesses.



No, we brought our own costumes.  They were actually the mega cheapy ones from Target or Walmart.  Personally I don't think $175 is worth it, what we got, just the hair and makeup was MORE then worth it and their costumes were just as pretty as the ones there, maybe just not as well made.

I think it was the diva style my daughter got.  She has a really short pixie style haircut but with the fake hair you would have never known which my daughter absolutely LOVED!  We paid extra for the tiara because it was her birthday and she just HAD to have it, lol.

But the fairytale princess is so classic, I absolutely love it!


----------



## Carrie772

Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party...I have heard it is great fun!


----------



## maddiesmommy2005

I have another question.... sorry I seem to have alot! lol

Are the princess dresses that they sell in the Disney Stores, the same as the ones they sell at the World of Disney in Disney World? I was thinking of getting both of my DD's dresses this year for our trip next year, but I want really nice ones. The ones I see in the Boutique photo's that are hanging up, seem to be fuller and prettier to me. I guess what I'm asking is do you prefer the dresses at the WOD or the ones they have in the Disney Stores? Or are they pretty much the same. 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

maddiesmommy2005 said:


> I have another question.... sorry I seem to have alot! lol
> 
> Are the princess dresses that they sell in the Disney Stores, the same as the ones they sell at the World of Disney in Disney World? I was thinking of getting both of my DD's dresses this year for our trip next year, but I want really nice ones. The ones I see in the Boutique photo's that are hanging up, seem to be fuller and prettier to me. I guess what I'm asking is do you prefer the dresses at the WOD or the ones they have in the Disney Stores? Or are they pretty much the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


 
The dresses in the disney store and and disney are different even the dresses at disneyshopping.com are different. I like the Belle dress that we got in disney verses the disney store and I like areil in disney verses the disney store. Disney use to have a really pretty snow white but they don't carry that one anymore the other ones are okay. I like the Cinderella that we got from the disney store verses the ones in disney world. The sleeping beauty dress that we got was from the disney store which is cute but to me it is not at all sleeping beauty's dress I like the ones in disney much better. The wedding Cinderella dress in disney world is better than the one in the store.This is just my IMHO.

This pic is of my dds in the cinderella dresses we have. DD3 on the left I bought on ebay I love this dress the most and DD6 on the right we bought at the disney store in 2004. Recently the disney store had one that had the carriage glittered on the skirt. In my sig dd6 has the same dress that dd3 has on in this pic.


----------



## frannn

I'm just wondering if you just pay the 35. for the hair & makeup, or if most people tip as well.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

frannn said:


> I'm just wondering if you just pay the 35. for the hair & makeup, or if most people tip as well.


 
No tips they are not allowed to take them.


----------



## jillyjoey




----------



## cancer_survivor_06

jillyjoey said:


>


 
Your DD is absolutely adorable she looks like the little girl from the pepsi commercials except w/ blonde hair.


----------



## maddiesmommy2005

Thank you so much. I love both of your girls dresses...they are so pretty.

I think I will just wait and purchase their dresses at the WOD, unless I see a dress at the disney store that is just too pretty to pass up. That way, they'll only need to bring their dresses coming home (not having to worry about packing them on the way to Disney World).

Thanks again, I love this thread!!


----------



## maddiesmommy2005

One more question before bed, lol. I promise this is it...for today. 

When you call to reserve, (I'll try calling 180 days ahead) do you pay in advance? Or when you go?

Thanks again!!


----------



## maddiesmommy2005

Oh and I have to agree with you about the Belle dresses in the disney stores. I'm not much on them, but the ones I've seen in pictures at the WOD look beautiful. DD6's favorite princess is Belle, but she said she's not sure which princess she wants to dress up as. Last I heard, it was Aurora, lol. That's another reason I just want to wait and buy it there, her mind will change a 100 times by the time I book and by the time we go, lol.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I want to say we did put a cc on hold but I don't know if it was for that or for the ECV that my mom rented off site.


----------



## Blaze12

CC needed!!  I just called last week.

Does anyone have photos of the dresses.  That would be awesome to add to the thread.


----------



## ms_mckenna

WeLuvDaMouse said:


> Here is my little princess.  Oct 2006 before the MNSSHP at the Magic Kingdom!  She loved every minute of it and I thought it was well worth the price!


She is so cute! 

Just out of curiousity did you buy the Aurora tiara seperately or did it come with the dress? DD 13 is a huge Aurora fan but the dresses won't fit her. I have been picking up the different tiaras as I have found them but I have not seen that one in the stores.


----------



## PopArtGal

If I remember correctly...it is sold seperately


correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Blaze12

It is sold seperately at WOD.  I bought it about 6 months ago, and the same ones were there when we were there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

Curiouser -- thank you so much.  My sister and I were thinking this would be perfect for us, however I didn't know if they did it for adults.  Now I just have to have an appointment for the little princess in me.

Linda


----------



## libinatorsmom

curiouser said:


> Can I share my photos as well?    Big Princess here who had a blast at BBB!! It was such a great value for the Coach package and I'd do it again in a heartbeat! Confession: I still wear my tiara out sometimes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a boatload of hairspray in my hair. My 'do wasn't going anywhere. I really enjoyed the fact that gave you your make-up pallete and comb. Its a fantastic detangling comb and the colors on the pallete are quite fun!!
> 
> The tiara metal is kind of cheap quality, so be careful packing it. Mine got bent on the flight home but it did bend right back into shape easily.



OMG us big princesses can do it too... I am planning on my DD to do it... but if I can do it toooooo WHAT A TREAT... I would just do the do probably but super cool!!!!! of course hubby will probably think i lost my mind...


----------



## Blaze12

I am going 2 weeks before DD's birthday party.  She is having a princess party as well (imagine that).  Do you think I can use the hair again for her party?? She is getting the Diva Princess.  Is it that hard??


----------



## disneymomej

I have never posted pics before, so hope this works!  We went to the BBB before the Pirate Princess Party just a little over a week ago.  DD was in heaven, she twirled for 5 days, until the hair finally came down!  It really was the highlight of her trip!


----------



## disneymomej

Woa!  Sorry they are so huge!  Does anyone know how I can post them smaller next time?  I resized before I uploaded


----------



## libinatorsmom

MichelleVW said:


> I booked yesterday too for June and they told me to bring a comb or brush too.
> 
> I made an appt for 1:00 on our day off from the park so we can sleep in, the girls can go get their hair done and then we are going to dinner with Cinderella and Friends at 1900 Park Fare...should be a fun day!!!



Totally off topic.. bt I loe the pic of the little one jumping the pony... I totally miss my days showing horses... hopfully when my daughter gets a little bigger  I will be able to get back into it and let her join in the fn


----------



## jillyjoey

disneymomej said:


> Woa!  Sorry they are so huge!  Does anyone know how I can post them smaller next time?  I resized before I uploaded



I was wondering the same thing -- mine our huge too.

BTW -- your DD is precious


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Blaze12 said:


> I am going 2 weeks before DD's birthday party. She is having a princess party as well (imagine that). Do you think I can use the hair again for her party?? She is getting the Diva Princess. Is it that hard??


 
They are just ponytail holder so you should be able to reuse them you can also purchase them in world of disney and shops throughout the parks.




jillyjoey said:


> I was wondering the same thing -- mine our huge too.
> 
> BTW -- your DD is precious


 


disneymomej said:


> Woa! Sorry they are so huge! Does anyone know how I can post them smaller next time? I resized before I uploaded


 
I download my pics from photobucket and there is a link right above the pic to edit then it gives you the options to resize but once you click on a resize you can't make it bigger you can only make it smaller you will have to down load another pic.


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

I had posted this in an individual thread but it was over looked. I believe that this is the right place to ask this question.
--------------------------------------------



I'm fairly a new poster but I am no stranger to Disney World. In fact, I go often - not like once a week or month often, but often enough ... every couple months or so. Being a FL resident - it's easy!

Anyway, after doing some research about BBB, I am planning to make a future reservation there. It looks like a fantastic exprience and I do have a special ocassion for it. Being a not quite 5'0" adult, 20-something female (with a young face I may add ) would I be turned away from a Castle Package? I was at Disney Marketplace and found a few of the princess costumes (Cinderella, Belle, Jasmine - maybe more) in the size 14 children, a size I easily fit into. Oh and the blue light up Minnie dress in a 16!

Yes, I know the rule about no one under 10 in parks with a costume, but I plan to wear it for another ocassion.

Would this be too much to ask? Too silly?

What if I wore my own formal dress and got my hair done there? I am certain that would be okay ... right?

My - I do feel silly after asking this. But do answer before I make fool of myself there!

Errr - um, thanks!

- PBL


----------



## lochy691

Go for it. I've seen adults in there getting the full treatment although none in costume (probably because none would fit!!!). You could certainly get your hair and makeup done and then put your own dress on later if you didn't want to wear it in the shop or pay for the castle package but it's really up to you I can't see why they would refuse you.


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

lochy691 said:


> Go for it. I've seen adults in there getting the full treatment although none in costume (probably because none would fit!!!). You could certainly get your hair and makeup done and then put your own dress on later if you didn't want to wear it in the shop or pay for the castle package but it's really up to you I can't see why they would refuse you.



Oh, and can the imaging package be added if I do not choose to but the full castile package?


----------



## lochy691

Yes - you go over to Guest Relations and they take a series of shots for you - we didn't have the castle package but still had the photos.


----------



## quiltymom

We'll most likely be going straight to the MK (via the Contemporary) from BBB.  Will they deliver our bags to our room?  My guess is yes, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

quiltymom said:


> We'll most likely be going straight to the MK (via the Contemporary) from BBB. Will they deliver our bags to our room? My guess is yes, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask!


 
As long as you are not checking out the next day they will.


----------



## Blaze12

I am sure this has been answered, but how long does it take?  We are getting hair and makeup done? I cant imagine it taking too long.  

Also, we have a 9:00 appointment.  When should we get there?? Do they start early?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Blaze12 said:


> I am sure this has been answered, but how long does it take? We are getting hair and makeup done? I cant imagine it taking too long.
> 
> Also, we have a 9:00 appointment. When should we get there?? Do they start early?


 
I would try to get there 10 to 15 mins early since your appt is for 9 you should be out by 9:30 no later than 45 after.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Princess Bella Luna said:


> I had posted this in an individual thread but it was over looked. I believe that this is the right place to ask this question.
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly a new poster but I am no stranger to Disney World. In fact, I go often - not like once a week or month often, but often enough ... every couple months or so. Being a FL resident - it's easy!
> 
> Anyway, after doing some research about BBB, I am planning to make a future reservation there. It looks like a fantastic exprience and I do have a special ocassion for it. Being a not quite 5'0" adult, 20-something female (with a young face I may add ) would I be turned away from a Castle Package? I was at Disney Marketplace and found a few of the princess costumes (Cinderella, Belle, Jasmine - maybe more) in the size 14 children, a size I easily fit into. Oh and the blue light up Minnie dress in a 16!
> 
> Yes, I know the rule about no one under 10 in parks with a costume, but I plan to wear it for another ocassion.
> 
> Would this be too much to ask? Too silly?
> 
> What if I wore my own formal dress and got my hair done there? I am certain that would be okay ... right?
> 
> My - I do feel silly after asking this. But do answer before I make fool of myself there!
> 
> Errr - um, thanks!
> 
> - PBL


 

I say go for it. If you feel a little uncomfortable as a PP stated just put the outfit on later.


----------



## danx2plus3more

i have never been to any of the disneys..first trip in 11 days ...we have reservations on the last day we are there...your blog helped me decide everything and i am so excited about doing this.i tried to make myself a hair appointment with her and nothing else is left for the rest of the week we are there.too bad.mt little girl age 8 was a little bummed but she will be fine..we are getting her the castle with deluxe dress of her chioce.thanks again...this was a great place to find info on the bbb.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

danx2plus3more said:


> i have never been to any of the disneys..first trip in 11 days ...we have reservations on the last day we are there...your blog helped me decide everything and i am so excited about doing this.i tried to make myself a hair appointment with her and nothing else is left for the rest of the week we are there.too bad.mt little girl age 8 was a little bummed but she will be fine..we are getting her the castle with deluxe dress of her chioce.thanks again...this was a great place to find info on the bbb.


 

Have a great trip! When you are there just ask if they can do you as well when you check in they maybe able to fit you in. Can't hurt to ask. Please add your pics when you return home.


----------



## jenrein

I made the reservation for my 6yr old daughter yesterday- we have a 10:30 April 17th...Its our Epcot day and personally I dont have that much to see there so I thought a trip to the boutique would be a nice break. Then she can walk around Epcot all done up. There is just too much we are trying to do in MK to fit that it and I thought Animal Kingdom and a princess makeover would just spell trouble. Anyways- We did need a credit card to hold the spot and we were told she needs brushed through hair and to bring a comb or brush.


----------



## Blaze12

Stolen from Ebay.  I think these are the ones available at WOD:

Ariel wedding:





Cinderella wedding:





Belle:





Belle christmas:





Ariel





Tink:





Aurora:


----------



## Tinker74

WoW..thanks sooo much for posting those pics of the costumes. 
I've been trying for ages to find photos of the actual dresses used at WOD. 

Anyone got any more pics....I would love to see some more Belle and Tink pics...those are the two we are trying to choose between..as i figured they would be coolest for August.


----------



## billnang

I have a question... I have a 10 yr old and a 3 yr old.

I was planning on buying my 3 yr old a Cinderella dress...the day we are going is our Anniversary, we are at CRT for breakfast and then we go to BBB and then to 1900 Park Fare for dinner...

Now I am not sure if my 10 yr old will feel left out... I asked her and she was like .. I don't know, what do you think.... for those who have done this, are other 10yr old dressed like Cinderella?

My other thought was I found a beautiful princess hand made dress that would be able to be worn for Easer and Disney and have many uses after... 
Any thoughts?

Angela


----------



## Blaze12

billnang said:


> My other thought was I found a beautiful princess hand made dress that would be able to be worn for Easer and Disney and have many uses after...
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Angela




I think that would be a perfect idea.  Then she has on more of a 'big girl' dress, and may feel more comfortable then the official costume.  It is more about what she will feel comfortable as, I dont think 10 years old is too old to dress up, but she may feel like that.  I have never noticed 10 year olds dressed up before, but then again, I have never looked either.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

billnang said:


> I have a question... I have a 10 yr old and a 3 yr old.
> 
> I was planning on buying my 3 yr old a Cinderella dress...the day we are going is our Anniversary, we are at CRT for breakfast and then we go to BBB and then to 1900 Park Fare for dinner...
> 
> Now I am not sure if my 10 yr old will feel left out... I asked her and she was like .. I don't know, what do you think.... for those who have done this, are other 10yr old dressed like Cinderella?
> 
> My other thought was I found a beautiful princess hand made dress that would be able to be worn for Easer and Disney and have many uses after...
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Angela


 
I believe that 10yr olds do dress up at BBB. I would let your DD decide if she wants to wear a dress or not but let her get her hair and make up done whether she the dress or not.


----------



## billnang

Thank you both...
I already have both my girls and my 9 yr old boys BBB appt set.  I will have to spike my  2 yr old sons hair so he doesn't feel left out!!LOL

Thank you
angela


----------



## CarolinesMom

I also wanted to mention that when I booked our BBB, the CM told me to have their hair clean and brushed, faces washed, and nails clean and bare.  They also requested we bring our own brush and comb.  I hope this helps someone.


----------



## danx2plus3more

it makes me so mad...when i made my dd8 her appointment 2 weeks ago i askrd about a package for my son and i was told that they do not do boys...that was before i found this page or i would have arged...i had seen other people mention it..im so irritated...no appointments left now...


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

danx2plus3more said:


> it makes me so mad...when i made my dd8 her appointment 2 weeks ago i askrd about a package for my son and i was told that they do not do boys...that was before i found this page or i would have arged...i had seen other people mention it..im so irritated...no appointments left now...


 
They also do this for boys at the Barbershop on Main Street. When you arrive let them know that you tried make an appt for your ds but you were told you couldn't and when you found out that you could there were no more openings and they will probably seat him. I would try to arrive about 15 mins early so that he can be done as well.


----------



## danx2plus3more

great  thanks,i will do.


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

billnang said:


> Now I am not sure if my 10 yr old will feel left out... I asked her and she was like .. I don't know, what do you think.... for those who have done this, are other 10yr old dressed like Cinderella?
> 
> My other thought was I found a beautiful princess hand made dress that would be able to be worn for Easer and Disney and have many uses after...
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Angela



Also, check out for flower girl/jr. bridesmaid dresses as well. Children's formals will work out great as well!


----------



## Panotchr

My ten year old wants the diva princess and she is not interested in the dress.  Just the hair.


----------



## Blaze12

Panotchr said:


> My ten year old wants the diva princess and she is not interested in the dress.  Just the hair.




Get her a rhinestone shirt!!!  I actually know a girl who makes them w/ cindy's slipper in rhinestones.  Maybe she would like something like that?   If you are interested, PM me and I can give you her .  THen she can have something special to wear, w/out doing the whole costume, dress, sweat your butt off type of outfit.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We have appointments for our two older girls, but I've been debating about our 3 year old.  She really enjoys doing things like her sisters.  Is she too young?

Also is the hair styled like the character?  Can you ask for curls rather than a bun, etc?


----------



## julsmom

Halloweenqueen said:


> We have appointments for our two older girls, but I've been debating about our 3 year old.  She really enjoys doing things like her sisters.  Is she too young?
> 
> Also is the hair styled like the character?  Can you ask for curls rather than a bun, etc?



They have a couple of different hairstyles to choose from. I would take a 3 yr old. Why miss such a neat opportunity? If you want, I can take a pic of our brochure.


----------



## julsmom

This page show the bun hairdo with the tiara in front and mickey clip in back:





This is the pop hairdo with the colored hair hairtie:


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Pictures of the hairstyles would be neat!

Thanks!  My 8 year old is the one with a "passion for fashion".   She is feeling a little anxious about this.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Halloweenqueen said:


> Pictures of the hairstyles would be neat!
> 
> Thanks my 8 yr old is the one with a "passion for fashion". She is feeling a little anxious about this.


 
These photos are just from the first 3 pages.

My DD has the fairytale/classic princess.


cancer_survivor_06 said:


>


 
This photo is the Pop Princess.


maciec said:


>


 
This photo is the Diva Princess.


Lindy Loo said:


>


 
This is another Diva Princess.


shellybaxter said:


>


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Wow, thanks a bunch!  I can't wait to show my daughters the photos tomorrow!  I think I'm going to a Diva, Pop, and Classic princess!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Have fun with all three girls and there are plenty more pages of really great photos here on the thread with costumes as  well and great places to get them.


----------



## jendon1997

Here are a few pics of my DD6 at BBB in January. She got the Pop Princess hair style. It lasted for 3 days. We also purchased some of the hairpieces from the Disney Diva hairstyle, which my DD wore for weeks. We then had to go to Target and get some similar ponytails because she liked it so much.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Halloweenqueen said:


> Wow, thanks a bunch! I can't wait to show my daughters the photos tomorrow! I think I'm going to a Diva, Pop, and Classic princess!


 
Don't forget your ds's can do the cool dude for just 10 dollars each. Here are some photos.



maciec said:


>


 


HLester3 said:


>


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Wow, how beautiful!  The girls all want pop princess hairstyles now!


----------



## polkadotminnie

We just got back tonight.  I tried to add on a BBB visit for my DD who didn't get to go a couple of weeks ago with her sister due to a cheer competition.  They were booked solid til April 10th and were not taking walk ups so book early.


----------



## Xcited4Disney

For any other ladies debating to do this if your child's hair is in braids. Don't worry, do it! These are pics from last April. I was wondering what they would with her hair because my cousin had cornrowed my dd's own hair and put beads too! I liked the style because it was a great get up and go everyday esp. with swimming, etc. The stylist had no problem at all. It was a great experience.

Here you can see her hairstyle that we came with. 





She just grabbed it all and put it up in a ponytail.


----------



## Xcited4Disney




----------



## alikat99

Here's a couple of pics of when my DD and my niece.  They didn't have princess dresses on that day, but my DD did have a cotton dress that my mom made out of princess fabric.  It was perfect for the parks afterward!!!  DD got the Disney Diva do, and niece got the Pop Princess do.


----------



## alikat99

Here's another one when we went in October before MNSSHP.  My mom is a seamstress, so she made her the Cinderella costume.


----------



## HappyStamper

Did anyone notice if any of that fake hair comes in red? I hadn't thought about that 'til today. My DD is a redhead.


----------



## lovemy3girls

We are thinking of taking our 3 DD's here on our arrival day.  We are hoping to get a fairly early flight, but we might not do a park that day.  DO you guys think this would be a good thing to do on our first day?  Or should we try to fit it in sometime in the middle?  Does the hair actually stay in so that the girls could look pretty the next day, too?


----------



## katieandemismom

Can you get the dresses at WOD?  I've got the Disney VISA and get 10% off my purchases there.  Also, if you get the castle package, how much extra would you have to pay for Cinderella's wedding dress?  I know that's the one dd will want, and I'm trying to figure out if it's better to just buy it and the $45 pkg or do the big one.

Thanks!


----------



## dfarner

lovemy3girls said:


> We are thinking of taking our 3 DD's here on our arrival day.  We are hoping to get a fairly early flight, but we might not do a park that day.  DO you guys think this would be a good thing to do on our first day?  Or should we try to fit it in sometime in the middle?  Does the hair actually stay in so that the girls could look pretty the next day, too?


We are doing this on our arrival day as well, late in the afternoon, and then going to 1900 Park Fare for dinner.  It's a surprise for our daughter.  I think it's a great way to start vacation for them.  I don't know about how it stays in overnight, but I'm sure if you don't get it wet it will stay in enough that you could just jazz it up again the next morning.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

katieandemismom said:


> Can you get the dresses at WOD? I've got the Disney VISA and get 10% off my purchases there. Also, if you get the castle package, how much extra would you have to pay for Cinderella's wedding dress? I know that's the one dd will want, and I'm trying to figure out if it's better to just buy it and the $45 pkg or do the big one.
> 
> Thanks!


 
You can get all of the dresses at WOD as well as the theme parks and resorts. I believe we paid 30 dollars more b/c the wedding dress is considered a deluxe dress. If you don't want the crown and shoes and wand I wouldn't go with the castle package and if you do want them and can't get your discount on it I would just purchase it in the store and then go into the boutique.


----------



## katieandemismom

Thank you Mandy!  That's what I was hoping to hear.  We have shoes, wands, tiaras coming out of our ears here.  I would guess we already have 8 nice princess outfits.  BUT dd#1 will probably "need" a new one, and I will have to indulge her - after all it is WDW (and our first trip).


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

katieandemismom said:


> Thank you Mandy! That's what I was hoping to hear. We have shoes, wands, tiaras coming out of our ears here. I would guess we already have 8 nice princess outfits. BUT dd#1 will probably "need" a new one, and I will have to indulge her - after all it is WDW (and our first trip).


 
Your welcome. I know what you mean with the costumes and accesories but as Jules out growns hers or they start to fall apart we but new ones or when they have new ones in disney well thats a reason for us girls to go back  dh doesn't see it that way though. Have a great trip and don't forget to post pics when you get home.


----------



## Tinkerbell Teen

I had found out about this long before my mom and being the reader I am, read up all about it before proposing the idea to her. I didn't know how she would react, and she was shocked I wanted to do it! So, we have reservations our second day in Disney, and the plan is BBB, Magic Kingdom, 1900 park fare that night and Epcot EMH! We have Akershus for the next morning. I hope it stays that long! Does anyone else have a thirteen year old that did BBB and what did they think of it?


----------



## Terry's Angels

Xcited4Disney said:


> For any other ladies debating to do this if your child's hair is in braids. Don't worry, do it! These are pics from last April. I was wondering what they would with her hair because my cousin had cornrowed my dd's own hair and put beads too! I liked the style because it was a great get up and go everyday esp. with swimming, etc. The stylist had no problem at all. It was a great experience.
> 
> Here you can see her hairstyle that we came with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She just grabbed it all and put it up in a ponytail.



Thanks so much for posting these pictures. Your daughter looks beautiful 
I was planning on having my daughter's hair braided for the trip and I was concerned that she wouldn't have a true "princess" experience. These pictures really put my mind at ease.


----------



## Tommys Mommy

Hi everyone!! This is my first post!

I've read through most of these great posts, but still have another question. My DD has short hair, maybe chin length, definitely not to her shoulders. Will a Fairytale style work on her hair? Would it be better to choose a different style?


----------



## Amy_Callaghan




----------



## Xcited4Disney

Terry's Angels said:


> Thanks so much for posting these pictures. Your daughter looks beautiful
> I was planning on having my daughter's hair braided for the trip and I was concerned that she wouldn't have a true "princess" experience. These pictures really put my mind at ease.




Thank you. I'm so happy I was able to ease your worries which is why I decided to post those pics.   We went last April which was the month they first opened. Even though I called them and asked ahead of time, I still wasn't sure how her hair would be handled. I was very pleased. We're going again in July and again I'll ask my cousin to braid her hair for me. It's so much easier. Otherwise I'd spend about 2 hours a day blowdrying and styling her hair! Uh uh. That's cutting into my Disney Time!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Tommys Mommy said:


> Hi everyone!! This is my first post!
> 
> I've read through most of these great posts, but still have another question. My DD has short hair, maybe chin length, definitely not to her shoulders. Will a Fairytale style work on her hair? Would it be better to choose a different style?


 
HI, First I would like to say   

I don't have expierence with short hair like that at BBB so hopefully someone will come along and say they we able to do it but I would consider one of the other hairstyles just incase they can't.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Tommys Mommy said:


> Hi everyone!! This is my first post!
> 
> I've read through most of these great posts, but still have another question. My DD has short hair, maybe chin length, definitely not to her shoulders. Will a Fairytale style work on her hair? Would it be better to choose a different style?



My daughter has super fine aka thin hair!!!  I t is chin length because that is all that will work for her scraggly hair.  Are there pictures of different styles that may work? Meaning anyone else have daughters with super fine hair, and pictures of how BBB turned out. She will be 3.5 next trip, and I would LOVE to see her all "Princessed" up!  She also has bangs, do they usually "sweep " them back?  I like the traditional princess look.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Aug 06 continued.




LOVE this crown!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I believe they have a size up to 11/12 and yes you can bring your own dress.
> These are two of my pics from our trip in July and we got this dress at the disney store.




Prettiest dress so far (IMHO)


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Camping Griswalds said:


> LOVE this crown!!


 


Camping Griswalds said:


> Prettiest dress so far (IMHO)


 

Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you. 
My dd has super fine thin hair she does have longer hair and up until a few weekend ago when she decided she wanted bangs.    I don't know what possessed her to cut her hair but she did and 3 days after I already took her to get her hair cut.    She could have told me than that she wanted bangs. Oh well we have lots of pics especially since we did our easter pics as well as she made cover again for dance so she will have a great pic on the cover of the book. At least it wasn't mine right!  As long as they are able to pull it back some you shouldn't have any trouble they will spray so much that it could probably last forever if you let it.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Well we go in January of 2008, so I will be praying to the Hairspray Gods, that something will work!!

Thanks again for this awesome post, I didn't even really remember that this was available.  So happy I found it.


----------



## meeskamouska

Tommys Mommy said:


> Hi everyone!! This is my first post!
> 
> I've read through most of these great posts, but still have another question. My DD has short hair, maybe chin length, definitely not to her shoulders. Will a Fairytale style work on her hair? Would it be better to choose a different style?



I would love to know this, too!!  My dd has a swing bob and would love to get her hair did!!!


----------



## dimoe

My daughter has seen these pics and wants mom to do her hair like the princesses. Can anyone describe how to do the bun? Maybe the mom that did the super job on her daughter's hair for her bday party??
thanks Diane


----------



## Blaze12

6 weeks until we go!!!


----------



## spongemomsquarecar

Our appointment is Tuesday at 9 am.....  We'll be at park faire that evening.  *sob* Probably my last year for her to be into princesses, it seems...
Made an outfit for DD - she didn't want to look like "all the other princesses", so we came up with this. 





It's all cotton, and she told me exactly what she wanted, even down to iron on a jewel over where the ribbon crosses on front.

If you see us, give us a wave, o.k.?


----------



## Tallent

My dd has longish dark hair and typically wants to dress as Snow White.  While I think she'd really enjoy the BBB experience I think she'd 'get' that the hairstyle is more Cinderella-esque (she'd want the regular princess hair) than the bobbed Snow White. Do you think the FGMIT would just flip her hair under and put a red ribbon in it or would it have to go in the classical up-do? She's 5 but a worldly 5 lol. I'd get her a Cinderella dress but she says she's not 'that' girl'--oy!  If SW doesn't work out can you recommend any dresses that would be good for July (in terms of not sweltering)? We've done Belle but she likes the red one--that looks HOT!! (we're going in July). Thanks!!

Rachel


----------



## Tallent

I just booked our appt for July 4th at 4:30. We have ADRs at Chef Mickey's at 5:40 and we'll have our car so hopefully they'll be on time and then we'll haul toucas back to the CR for dinner. That's the plan--won't sweat it if we miss the ADR--we'll just eat at DTD instead. We have ADRs for CRT the next morning. Hopefully the hair will hold up till then though I've heard that typically it does.
Where's that question I was going to ask?  Oh, yeah!  The person I spoke to for the reservation at BBB said to bring our own brush/comb and then  something about 'condition free hair'? I asked him to repeat it a few times but still didn't get it--he went in to something about medically safe hair...? The only thing I could think of was to make sure whatever she has in her hair (shampoo, cond. etc) to make sure it was 'regular' and wouldn't cause a reaction if someone were to touch it (cuz, yeah, that's the type of product I'd use on my dd). Is that what it is or did I completely misconstrue what he said/meant?

Thanks!!

Rachel

Goin' to Disney, cha.cha. Ch-CHA!


----------



## Blaze12

I think they dont want any conditioner in the hair, because of the junk they put in.  That is what I assumed what they ment.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

spongemomsquarecar said:


>


 
This dress is adorable you really did a good job on it and its sooo sparkly (we just love sparlkes and glitter and jewels) I bet you dd will like this one even more b/c it is probably not as itchy as the store/park bought dresses.



Tallent said:


> My dd has longish dark hair and typically wants to dress as Snow White. While I think she'd really enjoy the BBB experience I think she'd 'get' that the hairstyle is more Cinderella-esque (she'd want the regular princess hair) than the bobbed Snow White. Do you think the FGMIT would just flip her hair under and put a red ribbon in it or would it have to go in the classical up-do? She's 5 but a worldly 5 lol. I'd get her a Cinderella dress but she says she's not 'that' girl'--oy! If SW doesn't work out can you recommend any dresses that would be god for July? We've done Belle but she likes the red one--that looks HOT!! (we're going in July). Thanks!!
> 
> Rachel


 
I don't know that they would do that another princess that you could try is Jasmine even though its pants they are a sheer material so it will be cool but make sure she has on white panties b/c you can see the prints through pants.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

If you don't have conditioner in the hair it will last longer and will be less likely to fall.


----------



## Tallent

Thank you!! I hadn't even thought of Jasmine---hugs!! 

Rachel


----------



## princess~yo

HappyStamper said:


> Did anyone notice if any of that fake hair comes in red? I hadn't thought about that 'til today. My DD is a redhead.



My daughter is a redhead and they had an extension that matched perfectly. I was astonished, actually. Here's a pic of her 'do.  We even got remarks from a redheaded photopass CM that she hadn't seen any fake hair that matched like hers did.  hope that helps!


----------



## princess~yo

My girls loved the BBB! They loved the special treatment. Here's a few pics from that morning and afternoon...I plan on buying the photopass cd too.  The pics they took in the studio were amazing. 
















We brought DD5 dress from home, and brought DD9 a favorite skirt to wear to CRT that night.  I couldn't find a Disney princess dress at home that would fit her or that she would wear, so we brought some dressy clothes so she'd have something fun to wear to dinner that night, too.  

The hair lasted two days, but it could have lasted longer if they wanted it to. We even went to the pool that night - I told them don't go underwater or get it wet if you want to wear it tomorrow, and they stayed above the surface.  The next morning I hit it with a little more hairspray and they were good to go. 

They walked around WDW like royalty those days. DD9 would strike a pose at every opportunity and our little Cinderella LOVED the extra attention.  Tigger bowed to her, bus drivers made a big deal about having a princess aboard.  Even Jasmine made a fuss about her and told her that she would come up to the castle and visit her soon.  Too cute.

I was worried about DD9 getting jealous cause she didn't have the princess dress, etc, but she was fine. She was glad to have more grown up clothes on, and she still got lots of attention from CM's even without the princess dress. 

Hope all the info helps you all out!


----------



## CastleCreations

When we were on our Disney cruise, that was my first time dressing my girls in princess gear. I bought a Cinderella and Belle dress for my girls. For the hair, they both have long, pretty straight hair. I put their hair in a high ponytail and wrapped it into a bun, then I clipped a curly hairpiece to it over the bun. I combed their bangs to the side, used a pretty tiara that just slides on and sprayed on some glitter hairspray. A little bit of make up later, and instant boutique look on the Disney Wonder. Everyone stopped to look at them, and were in awe of how professional they looked. It only took me about 10 minutes a piece with each girl. So now, when we go to Disney, we do the same thing in the hotel, before we go to MK. I  know it's tons of fun, but I just can't spend all of the money at the BBBoutique. All of your photos have been really cute and I bet you will cherish them.


----------



## Punky's Mama

I'm a newbie!  Hello to all!!  We are taking our daughter to BBB when we go on our first trip this September.  I just wanted to comment on a previous post about condition free hair.  When I called for our appointment a few weeks ago, the operator stated that her hair must be condition free for 30 days prior.  I took this to mean no lice or other form of this?  But I would also agree not to put conditioner in her hair prior to the appointment as this would make the style hold longer.

Very excited for our first trip....I have gotten a lot of useful info from this board!  We have purchased the cinderella dress from my dressuptrunk.com and will be doing the crown package at BBB followed by lunch at CRT.  I can not wait to see DD4's face.  Too much excitement!!!


----------



## ksloane

Punky's Mama said:


> I'm a newbie!  Hello to all!!  We are taking our daughter to BBB when we go on our first trip this September.  I just wanted to comment on a previous post about condition free hair.  When I called for our appointment a few weeks ago, the operator stated that her hair must be condition free for 30 days prior.  I took this to mean no lice or other form of this?  But I would also agree not to put conditioner in her hair prior to the appointment as this would make the style hold longer.
> 
> Very excited for our first trip....I have gotten a lot of useful info from this board!  We have purchased the cinderella dress from my dressuptrunk.com and will be doing the crown package at BBB followed by lunch at CRT.  I can not wait to see DD4's face.  Too much excitement!!!



Does this really mean no conditioner for 30 days???!!! My daughter's is a nightmare w/o conditioner. I could handle that day...maybe the day before too, but no way I could fight with her every morning for 30 days!    Anyone else have any clarifications?


----------



## Punky's Mama

Sorry about the confusion....the "condition free for 30 days" would apply to the lice, etc... as stated by Disney

I just wouldn't use any conditioner the actual day of the appointment. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

dimoe said:


> My daughter has seen these pics and wants mom to do her hair like the princesses. Can anyone describe how to do the bun? Maybe the mom that did the super job on her daughter's hair for her bday party??
> thanks Diane




I had to go back to my iVillage board for directions, anyway here they are:

Anway, yes that is how I did the hair.  I put her hair in a pony on top of her head, and put a small amount of gel on the pony and then put another pony holder close to the bottom of the pony.  At the very end, I put one and folded her hair so that the ends were tucked under (if that makes sense?).

Then I folded the pony under half way and then again to the top.  I used curved bobby pins to secure the pony to the top of her head.  I didn't have fan it to much since her hair is all one length, it pretty much did it self.

Then I used some Paul Mitch freeze and shine and with my left hand made sure the fan part was all pretty and sprayed the heck out of it front, back and sides of the fan peice.

For the rest of the hair, I used some Paul Mitchell finishing pommade.  Comes in a bottle.  You put a little in your palm and rub your palms together to warm it up then gently rub on the hair going in an upward motion.  Let that sit a minute, then spray with hair spray.

For her bangs I combed them to one side and use the same Paul Mitchell pommade and lightly sprayed them in place.

Make sure that you spray before the tiara or the tiara gets all gunked up and glued into the hair..LOL

Later when I take out, I take a small pair of scissors and cut the pony bands so I won't wreck her actual hair.  Don't try brushing it out.  I stuck her in the tub and rinsed it out and then scrubbed her hair and used my good conditioner.






As for the gloves I looked all over eBay and they were a rip off, so I tried my favorite costume shop:  http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductD...86&PCatID=Search+Results&ccatid=disney gloves



Hope this helps!

EDITED to add:  It is Paul Mitchells FOAMING pommade


Her party was this weekend, here are some of the pics:  http://www.lynntabor.com/victoria/b-day-2007.htm

I didn't spray her bangs enough so they came down.


----------



## ksloane

Punky's Mama said:


> Sorry about the confusion....the "condition free for 30 days" would apply to the lice, etc... as stated by Disney
> 
> I just wouldn't use any conditioner the actual day of the appointment.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Whew!   That is great. I was really thinking the month before our trip might be scary.


----------



## buffy0214

I called today to get some info. Here are some things I found out

*Dial 407-WDW-STYL (7895) 
*Appointments are made starting 180 days in advance
*If you must cancel, do so before 24 prior to appointment
*Hours are 9am-6pm
*The largest dress size they carry is a 14/16 but in Jasmine and Cindy only

Can't wait to take my princessess Making the call next week


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

I have made an appointment for DD to do this on our June visit.She has no idea it is going to be a total surprise.Anyway the one concern I have is that she has short hair.Her hair is cut into a bob above her chin.I don't really like the diva look and I don't think DD will either.Do you think they can gel,spray and stretch it to some how get into a bun?


----------



## TwoRoos

Hello!  I'm planning our family's first Disney trip in October, and I just made reservations today for BBB for my dd.  One thing they told me that I was kind of disappointed in is that only ONE adult can accompany each child into the salon.  The lady taking my reservation said that there isn't enough room in the salon for more than one extra person.  I'm so bummed out about this because my dh really would like to be there too to see our dd get her makeover.  The lady did tell me that we could switch out, though.  I guess that's better than nothing, but not at all what I had hoped for.  For those of you who have already gone, what was your experience in this regard?  Did they strictly enforce this rule?  TIA for any insight.  This board has been super helpful in planning our trip!


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

Dizneycrazy3 said:


> I have made an appointment for DD to do this on our June visit.She has no idea it is going to be a total surprise.Anyway the one concern I have is that she has short hair.Her hair is cut into a bob above her chin.I don't really like the diva look and I don't think DD will either.Do you think they can gel,spray and stretch it to some how get into a bun?



The night we went to CGF, there was another little girl with a short bob.  I wish I took her pic..LOL

Anyway her hair had mini buns on the top of her head.  It looked like the FGMIT pulled sections from the sides and top and made little buns somehow and then they put the tiara on and it looked really cute.


----------



## huggiebear23




----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

TwoRoos said:


> Hello!  I'm planning our family's first Disney trip in October, and I just made reservations today for BBB for my dd.  One thing they told me that I was kind of disappointed in is that only ONE adult can accompany each child into the salon.  The lady taking my reservation said that there isn't enough room in the salon for more than one extra person.  I'm so bummed out about this because my dh really would like to be there too to see our dd get her makeover.  The lady did tell me that we could switch out, though.  I guess that's better than nothing, but not at all what I had hoped for.  For those of you who have already gone, what was your experience in this regard?  Did they strictly enforce this rule?  TIA for any insight.  This board has been super helpful in planning our trip!



They weren't enforcing it last year, but I did see alot of people standing in the door way looking in.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

Oh good I am glad they will be able to work with her hair.I know she is going to love this.


----------



## rolshuk

Please can someone tell me if you pay when you book or when you arrive.
Thank you


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

rolshuk said:


> Please can someone tell me if you pay when you book or when you arrive.
> Thank you


The will hold your ressie with a debit/credit card and only charge it if you don't cancel and don't show up.

You will pay at the check out counter when you go.


----------



## rolshuk

THank you.......I am going to book it for DD and myself (and DD13 if I can talk her into it!)on October 7th.It is my 40th birthday and I think the photos would make a wonderful birthday keepsake.We will eat in the castle afterwards (already booked!)
Lisa


----------



## Blaze12

Somewhat off topic, but do they sell the dresses in small sizes (i.e. infant)??  I would love to get a dress for new DD while we are there getting her big sisters hair done.  How adorable would that be seeing a little one dressed as her big sister!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Blaze12 said:


> Somewhat off topic, but do they sell the dresses in small sizes (i.e. infant)?? I would love to get a dress for new DD while we are there getting her big sisters hair done. How adorable would that be seeing a little one dressed as her big sister!!


 
I haven't noticed them lately in 2002 I did purchase a minnie costume in a 24mths I know in the disney outlet section they did have a tink and a pink princess dress. You could also check out ebay if you are looking for a particular princess. Best of Luck.


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

Blaze12 said:


> Somewhat off topic, but do they sell the dresses in small sizes (i.e. infant)??  I would love to get a dress for new DD while we are there getting her big sisters hair done.  How adorable would that be seeing a little one dressed as her big sister!!



At Disney, but this place has them in infant sizes:  www.buycostumes.com

and My Dress Up Trunk on eBay has them from ages 1 and up  http://stores.ebay.com/My-Dress-Up-Trunk_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d33QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Blaze12

Thanks girls!!!!!!  I will be sure to post pictures when we get back (We have 5 weeks to go!!! )


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I am ssssooooooooo EXCITED!     I called earlier and I was able to book three spots at BBB for 11:30 for me and both dd's (I am still working on DH) and I also got CRT for 2:45  on 9/14. We are going to do MNSSHP on this day how lucky was I to get these ressies. 


Now I just need to find a GRUMPY costume for my DH b/c that's who he said he wanted to be for halloween.


----------



## Blaze12

Have they released the dates yet for MNSSHP??


----------



## CarolinaChick

Does anyone know what princess costumes are available in the deluxe category?  My daughter wants to be "Ariel in her wedding dress", so just wondered if I will have to pay additional for this one when doing the Castle Package.
Thanks!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

CarolinaChick said:


> Does anyone know what princess costumes are available in the deluxe category? My daughter wants to be "Ariel in her wedding dress", so just wondered if I will have to pay additional for this one when doing the Castle Package.
> Thanks!


 
I do believe that one is a deluxe costume. It is usually a dress other than what the characters original outfit.


----------



## DisneyJo

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I am ssssooooooooo EXCITED!     I called earlier and I was able to book three spots at BBB for 11:30 for me and both dd's (I am still working on DH) and I also got CRT for 2:45  on 9/14. We are going to do MNSSHP on this day how lucky was I to get these ressies.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to find a GRUMPY costume for my DH b/c that's who he said he wanted to be for halloween.


 Well done can't wait to see the photos


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Blaze12 said:


> Have they released the dates yet for MNSSHP??


 
Disney hasn't officially released the dates yet I am just going by what is listed on mousesavers.com it is based on last years dates.
http://www.mousesavers.com/wdwspecialevents.html#mnsshp

I figured w/ the possibility of free dining during that time I figured I would get started before it is released.


----------



## stacy347

We are taking DD here for her 10th birthday in June.  I'm glad I read here that they only really want one person inside with the child ~ I'll let the other girls go off shopping with my sister for awhile I guess.  Thanks for the heads up on that!!


----------



## sarahsmom73

This thread is so great!!! DD 5 1/2 will love to do this over Thanksgiving! Thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## WInurse

Hi Everyone! I am new here- and to Disney World so I apologize if a question of this sort has already been addressed. I have an appt for my DD4 for her birthday at 6:00, the basic package. We also have dinner ressies for 1900 at 7:50.
My question(s)- is this doable?? How do I get from MK to BBB then to GF?? Transport times?
We leave next weak so I am beginning to hit panic mode!
Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

WInurse said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new here- and to Disney World so I apologize if a question of this sort has already been addressed. I have an appt for my DD4 for her birthday at 6:00, the basic package. We also have dinner ressies for 1900 at 7:50.
> My question(s)- is this doable?? How do I get from MK to BBB then to GF?? Transport times?
> We leave next weak so I am beginning to hit panic mode!
> Thank you in advance!!!


 
IF you can get an appt for 5-5:3ish you might not stress as much b/c they do get behind. 

When you leave MK take the monorail or walk to the Contemporary. From the Contemporary take the bus to Downtown Disney. When you are finished w/ BBB take the bus to GF. I would say travel time can be 15-30 mins. I am not 100% sure on travel times, I have never paid attention to the time when I am in Disney.


----------



## milmore104

We are doing this for our DD during our trip for her 7th B-Day. She is so excited. She changes her mind everyday on what Princess she wants to be. Thanks for posting your lovely pics. I was happy to see some. I take my DD to Club Libby Lu all the time and I was hoping that for $200 Bibbidi Boutique was different. I can't wait to get her there!


----------



## Blaze12

milmore104 said:


> We are doing this for our DD during our trip for her 7th B-Day. She is so excited. She changes her mind everyday on what Princess she wants to be. Thanks for posting your lovely pics. I was happy to see some. I take my DD to Club Libby Lu all the time and I was hoping that for $200 Bibbidi Boutique was different. I can't wait to get her there!




What is Club Libby Lu?


----------



## libinatorsmom

Blaze12 said:


> What is Club Libby Lu?



The Libby Lu Botique is in Yonkers (at least at my mall in Des Moines IA) and the little ones can get a mini make-over... we just did it and it as only like $25 for hair (princess crown package) and makeup - no dress or outfit - and some girlly things... my daughter loved it!!!!  (and my daughters name is Libby so she really loved it)


----------



## CJRN

how cute


----------



## Iowaswete

WooHoo got an appt on Sept 14th at 9 am!!  And then MNSSHP That night.


----------



## SueRS

We are for the 28th and then MNSSHP.  Have less than six months to figure out the costumes.  More to pack!!


----------



## IluvXU

Is there anything special that they give birthday girls who do the BBB?  I am planning to make an appointment for our August Trip and wanted to know before I call.  Thanks


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

IluvXU said:


> Is there anything special that they give birthday girls who do the BBB? I am planning to make an appointment for our August Trip and wanted to know before I call. Thanks


 
They didn't when when we did the castle package for dd's bday in aug 06.


----------



## graciegirlie

IluvXU said:


> Is there anything special that they give birthday girls who do the BBB?  I am planning to make an appointment for our August Trip and wanted to know before I call.  Thanks



They gave my dd a sash that said birthday princess instead of the regular bibbidi bobbidi boutique one. She loved it...


----------



## WDW1st-timers

I can't wait till my 7 and 9 year old girls get to do this in September.  They are so excited.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I just read in my all ears newsletter, that BBB can now be booked at the same number as the dining , ADR reservations.  Just thought this might be helpful to some.  ( sorry if that was already known )


----------



## Halloweenqueen

That's great.  I wasn't impressed with the reservationist at BBB.


----------



## akmom

Just made an appointment for DD4 for 4:30pm on June 6th.  We then ADR's at CRT at 7:40pm.  Now, I just need to find her a new costume.  Her costume from her birthday party from last year is too little.   I'm so excited and I haven't told her yet.


----------



## illiram

Hi!  I kinda asked this as part of an earlier post but didn't really ask what I was wanting to know...

If you buy the Castle Pkg, when/where do they change?  Is there anything "fun" about picking out the dress or is it the same as buying it at the store?   

I'm thinking we'll get DD's dress earlier in our trip - but If she's going to be missing out on a fun part of the BBB experience I'll change that plan.

Thanks!


----------



## babymay

graciegirlie said:


> They gave my dd a sash that said birthday princess instead of the regular bibbidi bobbidi boutique one. She loved it...



I hope they do this when we take DD. We are off to dinner at 1900PF after our appointment.


----------



## clownfish1452

I wish I could talk my sister into BBB but she says she has gone to Libby Lu too many times and it is boring now.

Sarah


----------



## Alyssa's Mom

Hi,

Could you tell me if you book the Crown package and then want to change your package to the Castle package while you are there, is this possible?

Also about how long does the Crown package take?
What about the Castle pkg?

I am surprising my daughter before MNSSHP and needed to know how much time to plan for.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Tanya


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Alyssa's Mom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you tell me if you book the Crown package and then want to change your package to the Castle package while you are there, is this possible?
> 
> Also about how long does the Crown package take?
> What about the Castle pkg?
> 
> I am surprising my daughter before MNSSHP and needed to know how much time to plan for.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Tanya


 
Yes you can just arrive at least 15mins early if you do decide to do that so that you can let them know that you are upgrading.

the crown takes about 35mins and the castle about 45mins


----------



## Alyssa's Mom

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Yes you can just arrive at least 15mins early if you do decide to do that so that you can let them know that you are upgrading.
> 
> the crown takes about 35mins and the castle about 45mins



Thanks so much for your quick response!!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

illiram said:


> Hi! I kinda asked this as part of an earlier post but didn't really ask what I was wanting to know...
> 
> If you buy the Castle Pkg, when/where do they change? Is there anything "fun" about picking out the dress or is it the same as buying it at the store?
> 
> I'm thinking we'll get DD's dress earlier in our trip - but If she's going to be missing out on a fun part of the BBB experience I'll change that plan.
> 
> Thanks!


 
They have cute little dressing room inside the boutique for the girls to change. They will ask when you arrive what dress you would like. If you would rather make it a one stop shop for everything you can get it all from BBB if you would rather get it else where then you can do that also they do have all of the dresses in the front part of WoD for girls.


----------



## Msblowfish

Here's my DD after our BBB experience last year. We went for her 4th b'day and we're going again this year for her 5th. We tried to squeeze it in before the Perfectly Princess Tea Party but we couldn't so we went for MNSSHP. She talked about it for weeks afterward. 






The children all look so adorable.


----------



## Mommaof3

I admit I didn't read every post so.........Is it OK for my 19 year daughter to go to this?  She has a form of autism and is a little immature.  She wants soooooo badly to do this.  Will she be terribly out of place?   Are the costumes only for younger children?  I told her I didn't think grown ups could wear costumes.  Is that right?  Thank you for any help.  Melissa


----------



## CampbellScot

Mommaof3 said:


> I admit I didn't read every post so.........Is it OK for my 19 year daughter to go to this?  She has a form of autism and is a little immature.  She wants soooooo badly to do this.  Will she be terribly out of place?   Are the costumes only for younger children?  I told her I didn't think grown ups could wear costumes.  Is that right?  Thank you for any help.  Melissa



Of course it's okay for her to do it!!! I have an appointment right alongside my very shy step daughter and I'm 26!!!  As for costume wearing, you may want to call Guest Relations. I'm sure she can wear a costume and at least get her pictures taken. Disneystore.com has some really  nice costumes for adults, not too pricey...also mydressuptrunk.com has some great adult princess costumes for a reasonable price. You may also want to go over to the DISabilities board and ask some questions. I'm sure they'll give you tons of info!!!

I hope your daughter has a wonderful experience!


----------



## Mommaof3

CampbellScot said:


> Of course it's okay for her to do it!!! I have an appointment right alongside my very shy step daughter and I'm 26!!!  As for costume wearing, you may want to call Guest Relations. I'm sure she can wear a costume and at least get her pictures taken. Disneystore.com has some really  nice costumes for adults, not too pricey...also mydressuptrunk.com has some great adult princess costumes for a reasonable price. You may also want to go over to the DISabilities board and ask some questions. I'm sure they'll give you tons of info!!!
> 
> I hope your daughter has a wonderful experience!



Thank you for the response.  I was hoping it was OK.  She will be thrilled.  I will call tomorrow for an appointment.  We are having afternoon tea at the GF one day so I will try for that morning.  I will also call about the costume.  Thanks again.    Melissa


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

Mommaof3 said:


> I admit I didn't read every post so.........Is it OK for my 19 year daughter to go to this?  She has a form of autism and is a little immature.  She wants soooooo badly to do this.  Will she be terribly out of place?   Are the costumes only for younger children?  I told her I didn't think grown ups could wear costumes.  Is that right?  Thank you for any help.  Melissa




The biggest size of costume I had seen is size 14/16 in girls, a size my petiteness allows me to fit into - however, wearing a costume in the parks if you are over 10 is not allowed - but for the BBB experience it would be just perfect! I asked about wearing a costume too (and a "big girl princess" as well ) and most said go for it. At this point, I dunno if I want any of the actual princess costumes or a very nice dress. Maybe you can try something like very pretty prom dress or something as well.

Good luck!


----------



## mcraft17

Princess Bella Luna said:


> The biggest size of costume I had seen is size 14/16 in girls, a size my petiteness allows me to fit into - however, wearing a costume in the parks if you are over 10 is not allowed - but for the BBB experience it would be just perfect! I asked about wearing a costume too (and a "big girl princess" as well ) and most said go for it. At this point, I dunno if I want any of the actual princess costumes or a very nice dress. Maybe you can try something like very pretty prom dress or something as well.
> 
> Good luck!



My dd is 11 small for her age though looks like she is 8 or 9. She was going to wera her princess dress into the park, is that true that you can't wear a costume over the age of ten? I know that you can't if you are an adult but shouldn't it be maybe 12 and under? Just wanting to make sure it would be ok for her to wear her dress. Thanks


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

mcraft17 said:


> My dd is 11 small for her age though looks like she is 8 or 9. She was going to wera her princess dress into the park, is that true that you can't wear a costume over the age of ten? I know that you can't if you are an adult but shouldn't it be maybe 12 and under? Just wanting to make sure it would be ok for her to wear her dress. Thanks



As far as remember reading on here - the rule was 10 and under. However, I'm pretty sure that your daughter can get away with her princess dress with her young looks. I know that I have seen some young girls much older looking than 8 or 9 leaving in full dress from BBB. 

I could be wrong about the age, but I wanna say it's 10.


----------



## Blaze12

We are going  in 5 weeks!!!   Just soooo  excited!!!


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

I just orderd a Cinderella dress and just recieved it today.It is gorgeous.I ordered it from Disney direct and it is the Cinderella Wedding costume.I think it was 39.00.The shipping was 9.50 but still worth the money and less expensive than purchasing one there at BBB.Now I have to find some shoes for her.I may just get some pretty white sandles.I am so excited I can't wait until she see's this.We will wait and surprise her at Disney with this.


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

Dizneycrazy3 said:


> I just orderd a Cinderella dress and just recieved it today.It is gorgeous.I ordered it from Disney direct and it is the Cinderella Wedding costume.I think it was 39.00.The shipping was 9.50 but still worth the money and less expensive than purchasing one there at BBB.Now I have to find some shoes for her.I may just get some pretty white sandles.I am so excited I can't wait until she see's this.We will wait and surprise her at Disney with this.



Try www.zappos.com they have beautiful dressy sandals.  I get my DD's there for her "princess" dresses.  Much more comfy than the plastic shoes that go with the costumes!


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

Oooo thanks  I will check that out.And yes I agree the plastic shoes are not very comfy for walking around.Especially in the summer.


----------



## rabx5

So...... are my odds slim to none to try to get an appointment the week of April 21-27th?

Me and DD(age 14) have been like oil and water lately  and I would love to do this with her. She has seen it (BBB) and commented how she thinks it would be fun even at her age. 

Ya think I can get us in for the coach package or am I just too late?


----------



## bradk

i think afternoons are gonna be a lot easier than mornings. i had no problem setting up 2 appointments for mid-may a couple of days ago and they sounded pretty open too.


----------



## rabx5

bradk said:


> i think afternoons are gonna be a lot easier than mornings. i had no problem setting up 2 appointments for mid-may a couple of days ago and they sounded pretty open too.



Good, a nice rest in the afternoon. I will call after work today


----------



## rabx5

No go for entire week   It's my own fault for waiting so long. Oh well


----------



## IheartMickey

I feel like such a dork. I'll be almost 22 when we go for our trip in August and I REALLY want to get my hair done, too! Although I can't decide on which style because being a person of.. roundness I'm not quite sure the tight bun will look great on me. But I want the tiara and the mickey barette!

I showed my mom pictures and before I even said I wanted to do it she was like "OMG, YOU HAVE TO DO IT!".

The last two trips I got my hair braided in the front at the salon at the GF, then ate at 1900 Park Fare. I believe it was $35 or $45 to get that done too. And I don't want the braids again but I do want something! So I guess I'll make an appointment.

Here is a picture of the front of my hair braided if anyone is curious about that for their older girls.


----------



## IheartMickey

I just made my hair appointment for 9/1 at 1:30pm. I did it while I was making my dining ADRs and the CM started to say "Children must be accompanied by an adult--Oh.. nevermind."


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

rabx5 said:


> No go for entire week  It's my own fault for waiting so long. Oh well


 
First I wanted to tell you that you can still go and try to get in of course the earlier the better but that is up to you. Also Congrats! on quiting smoking. 



IheartMickey said:


> I feel like such a dork. I'll be almost 22 when we go for our trip in August and I REALLY want to get my hair done, too! Although I can't decide on which style because being a person of.. roundness I'm not quite sure the tight bun will look great on me. But I want the tiara and the mickey barette!


 
I don't know if this will make you feel better or not but you can get one of the other hairstyles and inside world of disney and several other stores throughout the parks and resorts you can buy the crown and the mickey head barette. BTW great pic.


----------



## itsmej

Any suggestions on what the boys(DH,DS6) can do while the girls are at BBB? We're staying at FW so maybe they can fish or something. 

Jen


----------



## Camping Griswalds

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> First I wanted to tell you that you can still go and try to get in of course the earlier the better but that is up to you. Also Congrats! on quiting smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this will make you feel better or not but you can get one of the other hairstyles and inside world of disney and several other stores throughout the parks and resorts you can buy the crown and the mickey head barette. BTW great pic.




Somewhere in all of these posts here, I forgot that you could purchase the  little crown and Mickey Head pin seperately.  Taht makes my day.  i would choose for my DD 3.5 when we go to get the style with extensions, because she dosen't have long hair, and I think it would be neat for her!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

itsmej said:


> Any suggestions on what the boys(DH,DS6) can do while the girls are at BBB? We're staying at FW so maybe they can fish or something.
> 
> Jen


 

In the downtown area they can go to the lego store, get there faces painted, there is also a sports store in the marketplace. They can go to disney quest if you have waterparks and fun on your tickets. They can go fishing like you said or at fort wilderness or in the downtown area they can rent one of the mouse boats its like 30 dollars for half an hour.


----------



## MommaPooh217

Hi CS06 ,

Thank you for inviting me to post my pictures of my DD's on the BBB board.
These were taken in September of last year when they were 7 & 3 we then went to MNSSHP that evening. They have another appointment in September this year. As you can see DD 7 was Princess Jasmine and DD 3 was Princess Belle.The picture of DD 3 looking in the mirror you can not really see it but her eyes are closed  waiting for the surprise.

Blessed Be,
Tina


----------



## PrincessBelle39

Just wondering if anyone knows how many they do at one time.  We are travelling Nov/Dec with my two girls (5 and 3) and their cousins (7 & 8).  DD5 is also begging me to do it with her (and I would really love to) and I'm sure if I do it the cousins will want their mum to do it.
I really can't wait...this is probably one of the things I am most looking forward to.


----------



## castleeto

Thanks for this great thread! I made appts for my daughter and I to go together in October, and this thread has been soooo helpful in my planning!


----------



## twinnybelles

If I may inquire, I will be bringing my 4 yo twins to BBB late November, In all likelyhood, I will bring newly purchased princess costumes from home( will be greatly reduced following Halloween). What have you had the children wear underneath the costume @ this time of year? We also will have ADR @ 1900 Park Faire for dinner. Plan is to change after that for MVMCP that eve ( festive christmas wear ) seems costume vs. rides etc. all evening just won't work...


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

twinnybelles said:


> If I may inquire, I will be bringing my 4 yo twins to BBB late November, In all likelyhood, I will bring newly purchased princess costumes from home( will be greatly reduced following Halloween). What have you had the children wear underneath the costume @ this time of year? We also will have ADR @ 1900 Park Faire for dinner. Plan is to change after that for MVMCP that eve ( festive christmas wear ) seems costume vs. rides etc. all evening just won't work...



I'd like to know about this as well, I worry about the hair falling down on the rides.


----------



## bradk

Can someone clarify for me regarding nails? I swore I read in here that they'll paint nails even for the coach package, but then someone elsewhere said it's only at the crown+ level (choice of painted nails or fake nails).


----------



## Butterfly818

Is this silly?  Ever since last year when I first heard of the BBB, I a (26 yr old) wanted to do it.  Would this be the silliest thing ever for a going to be 27 yr old mom to do with her 3 1/2 yr old son?  I know, I know, he's not a girl...  But he likes his face painted for costumes...   

I think we'd get really good pics out of it...


----------



## HappyStamper

IheartMickey said:


> I feel like such a dork. I'll be almost 22 when we go for our trip in August and I REALLY want to get my hair done, too! Although I can't decide on which style because being a person of.. roundness I'm not quite sure the tight bun will look great on me. But I want the tiara and the mickey barette!
> 
> I showed my mom pictures and before I even said I wanted to do it she was like "OMG, YOU HAVE TO DO IT!".
> 
> The last two trips I got my hair braided in the front at the salon at the GF, then ate at 1900 Park Fare. I believe it was $35 or $45 to get that done too. And I don't want the braids again but I do want something! So I guess I'll make an appointment.
> 
> Here is a picture of the front of my hair braided if anyone is curious about that for their older girls.



FYI- My DD just got her hair done during our spring break visit and got a tiara with the "diva" hairstyle. She just told them that she wanted that style with a tiara (handing them the skull and crossbones tiara  )and they did it. You can buy additional hair accessories including the Mickey head barrette in the World of Disney store just outside of the boutique.


----------



## HappyStamper

bradk said:


> Can someone clarify for me regarding nails? I swore I read in here that they'll paint nails even for the coach package, but then someone elsewhere said it's only at the crown+ level (choice of painted nails or fake nails).



My daughter got her nails painted and got the bottle of polish with the $35 package. She didn't get the press-on nails but didn't want them anyway. I thought the polish was a mistake, though. The FGMIT started to open the polish but I told her that we didn't have that package so she put it back. Then I told DD that if she wanted her nails done we could add it so she got them painted. I thought I would be charged $45 but was only charged $35 so I don't know for sure if the polish was supposed to be included or if they forgot to charge us for it.


----------



## HappyStamper

And here are a few photos. (I took these. We haven't recieved our PhotoPass CD, yet.)


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

twinnybelles said:


> If I may inquire, I will be bringing my 4 yo twins to BBB late November, In all likelyhood, I will bring newly purchased princess costumes from home( will be greatly reduced following Halloween). What have you had the children wear underneath the costume @ this time of year? We also will have ADR @ 1900 Park Faire for dinner. Plan is to change after that for MVMCP that eve ( festive christmas wear ) seems costume vs. rides etc. all evening just won't work...


 


mom2taylorandemily said:


> I'd like to know about this as well, I worry about the hair falling down on the rides.


 
In december when we were there it was like 90 degrees outside so I didn't put anything on under dd's costumes I just had it in our bag until she was ready to change.



bradk said:


> Can someone clarify for me regarding nails? I swore I read in here that they'll paint nails even for the coach package, but then someone elsewhere said it's only at the crown+ level (choice of painted nails or fake nails).


 
When dd did the 35 dollar package I believe they painted her nails as well but I don't remember for sure.



Butterfly818 said:


> Is this silly? Ever since last year when I first heard of the BBB, I a (26 yr old) wanted to do it. Would this be the silliest thing ever for a going to be 27 yr old mom to do with her 3 1/2 yr old son? I know, I know, he's not a girl... But he likes his face painted for costumes...
> 
> I think we'd get really good pics out of it...


 
I say go for it. If it makes you feel better I am currently 26 I will be 27 the weekend after our trip to disney and I have me and dd6 booked to do BBB and we will all most likely get our face painted.


----------



## sandra9968

OK...this is our first trip...we are leaving this Friday night and will arrive for a week's stay on Sunday.  I have the middle package booked at BBB for DD3 (4 end of June).  I am taking her Cinderella so she can put it on that morning before the appt.  Then I want her to change back into it (if she ever takes it off) for dinner at the castle that evening.  All your pics are amazing and make me cry.  I am a sappy sappy mommy who cries at EVERYTHING!  The first time we went to Sesame street live I cried..just watching her innocence take everything in gets to me.  I am thinking a box to a box and a half at this makeover.  They are going to laugh at me!!  I plan to just be in tears for the week as it is...either from joy or fear!  (I am not a big rider!)  Thanks for sharing everyone!!  

Sandy


----------



## quiltymom

WooHoo!  We just got our reservation (me & DD) for 1:00 the day we go to MNSSHP!  This will be so much fun!  I'll also have to watch closely how they will put DD's waist-length hair into a bun.

I'll be sure to post photos after we get back!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

Butterfly818 said:


> Is this silly?  Ever since last year when I first heard of the BBB, I a (26 yr old) wanted to do it.  Would this be the silliest thing ever for a going to be 27 yr old mom to do with her 3 1/2 yr old son?



It isn't silly at all!  My friend and I are going to do it (well, it is a surprise for her - shh!!) and we don't even have children!!   

Big princesses can be prettied up, too.


----------



## timandlesley

Question. . .I've been hearing horror stories about how horrible the hairspray is and how it ruins the hair the rest of the trip. My DD has super thick ultra curly hair and it is hard enough to wash and get a brush through it. Can you ask them to go easy on the hairspray?? She would want the hairstyle with the crown, can they accomplish that without all of the spray??
Lesley


----------



## kaysmommie

I have a few questions.  I want to take DD7 to get the $45 package after our AK day and before dinner at 1900 park fare.  What would be the fastest way to BBB from AK?  We will have a car but we usually just park and use DT the whole stay.  I guess I could make DH drop me and DD off at DTD and just bus back after we are done.  DH can also take DS back with him  .  Any other suggestions.  Also if we decide not to book BBB where can we get the Mickey hair pins? Does BBB have Tinkerbell as and option for the full package because we could also go before MNSSHP and DD is being Tink?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

timandlesley said:


> Question. . .I've been hearing horror stories about how horrible the hairspray is and how it ruins the hair the rest of the trip. My DD has super thick ultra curly hair and it is hard enough to wash and get a brush through it. Can you ask them to go easy on the hairspray?? She would want the hairstyle with the crown, can they accomplish that without all of the spray??
> Lesley


 
Yes you can ask them to go easy on the hair spray if you would like. Also just make sure you have conditioner to put in her hair afterwards and if they spray alot just let her get in the tub and soak her hair for a little bit then wash it.



kaysmommie said:


> I have a few questions. I want to take DD7 to get the $45 package after our AK day and before dinner at 1900 park fare. What would be the fastest way to BBB from AK? We will have a car but we usually just park and use DT the whole stay. I guess I could make DH drop me and DD off at DTD and just bus back after we are done. DH can also take DS back with him  . Any other suggestions. Also if we decide not to book BBB where can we get the Mickey hair pins? Does BBB have Tinkerbell as and option for the full package because we could also go before MNSSHP and DD is being Tink? Thanks in advance.


 
I am not really sure on the transportation but yes you can get tink.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

I am trying to decide on the best time to do BBB, I would LOVE any suggestions please!!!!

We are going to AK on Friday.  MNSSHP is that night.   

We would need to go back to POP to get our costumes for the night.  Can we go from AK to POP and wear our costumes to BBB, or is that a no-no because I am an adult in a costume outside of MK on a MNSSHP night?

So... 
Option A

AK in the morning... go to POP and get our costumes on.... go to BBB.... go to MK.

OR

AK in the morning... go to BBB and get beautified... go to POP and get our costumes on... go to MK for MNSSHP.


----------



## MelaBella

I know this will  probably not workout, but we are planning to do the My Disney Girl Princess Tea Party which begins at 10:30 at the Grand Floridian.  Is it possible (has anyone ever done this) to get the coach package as soon as BBB opens and make it to the tea party?  We will have our own car there for transportation.  

TIA,
Melanie


----------



## aimeeg

Has anyone done the deluxe package? I am thinking about upgrading. Should I spring for it or bring the dress andy buy some accessories at BBB? I know the 45 package is more than enough but DD might really love the deluxe!

I am so conflicted!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I am trying to decide on the best time to do BBB, I would LOVE any suggestions please!!!!
> 
> We are going to AK on Friday. MNSSHP is that night.
> 
> We would need to go back to POP to get our costumes for the night. Can we go from AK to POP and wear our costumes to BBB, or is that a no-no because I am an adult in a costume outside of MK on a MNSSHP night?
> 
> So...
> Option A
> 
> AK in the morning... go to POP and get our costumes on.... go to BBB.... go to MK.
> 
> OR
> 
> AK in the morning... go to BBB and get beautified... go to POP and get our costumes on... go to MK for MNSSHP.


 
IMHO I would go w/ option 3 just so I would not feel rushed trying to get everything but if you think that it will be easier for you to get ready and then head on over to BBB before MNSSHP do that. 



MelaBella said:


> I know this will probably not workout, but we are planning to do the My Disney Girl Princess Tea Party which begins at 10:30 at the Grand Floridian. Is it possible (has anyone ever done this) to get the coach package as soon as BBB opens and make it to the tea party? We will have our own car there for transportation.
> 
> TIA,
> Melanie


 
It is possible but I would call to make sure you can get an appointment for 9am or be there super early like 8.15-3am if you are going to be a walk in. That way you will be there before most people who have appointments.



aimeeg said:


> Has anyone done the deluxe package? I am thinking about upgrading. Should I spring for it or bring the dress andy buy some accessories at BBB? I know the 45 package is more than enough but DD might really love the deluxe!
> 
> I am so conflicted!


 
If you want to buy her a costume in disney or plan on buying her a costume while there definitely do the castle pack it turns into a one stop shop. We have done both packages and my dd was happy either way and the only reason we did the castle pack in aug was b/c we planned on going to BBB and my mom was buying dd a new costume for that trip which was Wedding Cinderella. Deluxe costumes like this one cost a little more than the 175.


----------



## momof2cutegirls

timandlesley said:


> Question. . .I've been hearing horror stories about how horrible the hairspray is and how it ruins the hair the rest of the trip. My DD has super thick ultra curly hair and it is hard enough to wash and get a brush through it. Can you ask them to go easy on the hairspray?? She would want the hairstyle with the crown, can they accomplish that without all of the spray??
> Lesley




I don't think it was so much the hairspray, but my girls had a ton of hair gel.  It was just goopy, but it did help keep their little fine fly-aways pulled back.  It looked kind of silly when the goop dried because it looked like dried glue and got sort of flaky.  I didn't think it was diffucult to get out of their hair...all of the pixie dust did take a while though!  Don't worry about it...the FGMIT will do want you want them to do!  I'm sure they've seen it all!


----------



## meeskamouska

GoofyGirlnPrincessV said:


> Try www.zappos.com they have beautiful dressy sandals.  I get my DD's there for her "princess" dresses.  Much more comfy than the plastic shoes that go with the costumes!




Old Navy has clear jellies that we are calling glass slippers!!!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

meeskamouska said:


> Old Navy has clear jellies that we are calling glass slippers!!!


 
Ooh, good idea to call them that!   

I just got myself a pair of sandals (designer, not Old Navy) that are clear Jellies (boy do they bring back memories!!) - I think I will call them glass slippers, too!  (At the price they were, though, I'm not going to leave one behind, no matter how cute the guy is!!!!   )


----------



## MichiganMomto4

I read about this and had no intentions of doing it.    After this thread, I have to book it for my almost 5 year old in Nov.  I will ask my almost  11 year old if she wants to do it, too (although, she thinks she's so cool, she might rather have her hair braided).

Anyway, I do have a question and forgive me if it was answered in the middle pages because I did not read every single post.

Is there someplace I can see pictures of all the different hair styles available?  Do the tiaras come with the $35 price or are they extra? TIA


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

MichiganMomto4 said:


> I read about this and had no intentions of doing it. After this thread, I have to book it for my almost 5 year old in Nov. I will ask my almost 11 year old if she wants to do it, too (although, she thinks she's so cool, she might rather have her hair braided).
> 
> Anyway, I do have a question and forgive me if it was answered in the middle pages because I did not read every single post.
> 
> Is there someplace I can see pictures of all the different hair styles available? Do the tiaras come with the $35 price or are they extra? TIA


 
Someone did post the brochure for BBB that shows the hair styles but pretty much from just looking at the picks on the thread what you see is what you get. The little tiara that comes w/ the fairytale princess is included in the 35 dollar price as well as the mickey head barette that they put in the back of the hair.

The fairytale princess is the classic bun style. The Pop Princess is the multi-colored ponytail that is add to the hair. The Diva Princess is the ponytail that matches the hair the most.

I will look for our brouchure and try to post it at the front but I think the one that is posted is around page 12


----------



## Halloweenqueen

glitzybabes said:


> Here are Pictures of the brochure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front, They print your DD's name on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pages 1 & 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pages 3 & 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pages 5 & 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



Here you go!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Halloweenqueen said:


> Here you go!


 
Thank you I was being lazy for the moment I want to check out a couple of other threads.


----------



## MichiganMomto4

Thank you so much - both of you!

Talk about lazy - I couldn't even look for the pictures because they were all the waaayyyy on page 11  

I showed DD, age 4 and she is going nuts for it!!


----------



## aimeeg

meeskamouska said:


> Old Navy has clear jellies that we are calling glass slippers!!!



My dd picked out "glass slippers" from Target. She actually came up with this on her own. The are white glitter mary janes. too  cute!


----------



## stefplus3

we're taking our first trip to wdw this june but dd will only be 2. i can't wait to take her back when she's old enough for this!!!


----------



## babymay

Do they still have Happy Birthday Sashes? We are taking DD for her 4th birthday and thought I might buy one, if they do not do them anymore.


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

babymay said:


> Do they still have Happy Birthday Sashes? We are taking DD for her 4th birthday and thought I might buy one, if they do not do them anymore.



When I went in Feb, I had seen a girl coming out with a "Birthday Princess" sash  after her makeover. Don't know if you need to buy those separately, but it was a great touch to her outfit.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

HappyStamper said:


> FYI- My DD just got her hair done during our spring break visit and got a tiara with the "diva" hairstyle. She just told them that she wanted that style with a tiara (handing them the skull and crossbones tiara  )and they did it. You can buy additional hair accessories including the Mickey head barrette in the World of Disney store just outside of the boutique.



Where did you find the skull and crossbones tiara?  DD is a huge pirate fan, but still likes girlie stuff too!  This would solve all her desires in one stop!!!


----------



## HappyStamper

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Where did you find the skull and crossbones tiara?  DD is a huge pirate fan, but still likes girlie stuff too!  This would solve all her desires in one stop!!!



They had a few mixed in with the other hair accessories for sale just outside the BBB and also had a display of pirate themed accessories on the wall all the way to the right as you face the BBB entrance.


----------



## stacey_LI

I'm sure it's been posted before...but I  am bleary-eyed and cant go thru all the posts right now.  What do they do for girls with shorter hair? My DD has a shoulder length bob that wont go into one ponytail on the back of her head.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

stacey_LI said:


> I'm sure it's been posted before...but I am bleary-eyed and cant go thru all the posts right now. What do they do for girls with shorter hair? My DD has a shoulder length bob that wont go into one ponytail on the back of her head.


 
they may spray it up it will also depend on the hairstyle that you go w/.


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

stacey_LI said:


> I'm sure it's been posted before...but I  am bleary-eyed and cant go thru all the posts right now.  What do they do for girls with shorter hair? My DD has a shoulder length bob that wont go into one ponytail on the back of her head.



If you take a look at the brochure pics , there is one little girl in a A Sleeping Beauty costume with three little pony tails - two on the side and one on top. I'm betting that the model has short hair as well....


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Now I am going to have to change my ressies for BBB so we can do it in the castle.


----------



## Imagoofy1

Great Pics of the little girls.  They are all so cute.  My grandaughter went there on our last trip and just loved it.  She looked so pretty.  They do a great job.  It's a great experience for the girls.  They just love it.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Now I am going to have to change my ressies for BBB so we can do it in the castle.



I know what you mean.  When I first started reading this post, I was like..."Oh that is something we will do."  Now after seeing the pictures, I'm thinking...okay BBB around 2 pm, princess character meal at GF at 3pm.  Enter P & P party at 4pm ( there are multiple posts that you can do this even without purchasing a park ticket for the day.  You can get into MK at 4 pm with the P & P ticket)  Then next am do a Princess breakfast at either Castle or Epcot.  All that just to get the most out of princess style and dress.  Crazy I know.


----------



## princess jackson

I booked DD (5) the castle package last night, she has loved seeing all the lovely princesses pics on the thread. Thanks  

She can not decide which princess to be, tinker bell, Sleeping Beuaty, Belle or Jasmine (i think its a choice between all the princesses )   

She has made a choice of having the Pop hair.

I have booked it for 3pm, and have ressie at CRT for 545, is that enough time to do it.

And we so hope we planned it for the MNSSHP night


----------



## DisneyJo

Hi Princess Jackson glad you found this!

Have you seen the new thread about another BBB being opened in MK from 10th September Click here


----------



## princess jackson

Wow thanks DisneyJo.


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

Thanks Many and everyone else who posted their pics! 

When DD-14 saw the BBB on the planning video, her jaw dropped. She stomped her no longer little (size 9!) foot and said, "No fair! Where was that when I was little?" We have been going to WDW pretty much annually since she was five and I knew she would have loved this.
After reading this thread and seeing the older princesses, I think I am going to make her a surprise appointment for our upcoming trip. I never would have dreamed she would be able to do this. This is is going to be such fun!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Camping Griswalds said:


> I know what you mean. When I first started reading this post, I was like..."Oh that is something we will do." Now after seeing the pictures, I'm thinking...okay BBB around 2 pm, princess character meal at GF at 3pm. Enter P & P party at 4pm ( there are multiple posts that you can do this even without purchasing a park ticket for the day. You can get into MK at 4 pm with the P & P ticket) Then next am do a Princess breakfast at either Castle or Epcot. All that just to get the most out of princess style and dress. Crazy I know.


 
I know exactly what you mean I just changed my ressies a couple days ago so I wouldn't have to waste a park ticket that day so we have BBB booked for 2 enter MK for 4 and CRT for 4.40. The next day is dd's 7th bday so we will be eating at Chef Mickeys her favorite place.



princess jackson said:


> I booked DD (5) the castle package last night, she has loved seeing all the lovely princesses pics on the thread. Thanks
> 
> She can not decide which princess to be, tinker bell, Sleeping Beuaty, Belle or Jasmine (i think its a choice between all the princesses )
> 
> She has made a choice of having the Pop hair.
> 
> I have booked it for 3pm, and have ressie at CRT for 545, is that enough time to do it.
> 
> And we so hope we planned it for the MNSSHP night


 
You will definitly have enough time to do BBB downtown and make it to CRT if you can get her into BBB at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Now I am going to have to change my ressies for BBB so we can do it in the castle.


 
Too bad the new location won't be open for my upcoming trip, as I'm sure everybody would be changing their reservations to MK and I'd be able to get an earlier reservation at DTD!!


----------



## Twilight Terror

Okay, I have a couple of questions. I've been through quite a few of these pages, but after a long day at work, I'm going cross-eyed just reading. By the sounds of it, there are several people who have done the BBB or have planned appointments who are well past 'child age'. My sister (22) and I (24) are looking at doing it when we go in August. I'm sure we will look a little out of place, but if we can get past that, should we do it?

Secondly, since the make-up is used on children, I take it is pretty okay? I have excema and am allergic to quite a lot of stuff; it's mainly why I don't wear it at all. So, is the make-up used at the BBB suitable for sensative skin?

Thirdly, if we did it, it would be to coincide with the Princess & Pirates party that we plan to go to. Neither one of us is any good at doing fancy hairstyles, and we hardly ever wear make-up, so we're rubbish at it all, and it would be the perfect finishing touch. 

Now, the other question I have is related to this. I was planning on going to the party dressed as Tinkerbell, and now my sister sees she might be able to do the BBB, she's considering changing her outfit from a pirate to a princess! Now the issue we have is that while I've been reading this thread I've come across the 'no costumes for over 10s' rule that until now I've never heard of.

So, is this rule overlooked for occasions such as the Princess & Pirates party? I swear I've read reviews from others who have been to the P&P party in costume, who are over 10? It is quite an important thing to have an answer for since 1) I need to start making my Tinkerbell costume shortly and 2) if we can't wear costumes, I might have to reconsider the BBB (and maybe even the party!)

Any advice would be great, thanks!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Twilight Terror~

You and your sis can do BBB I am 25 and have an appt booked for sept w/ my dd but others here have posted that they have done it. As far as the costumes I know for sure you can wear them for MNSSHP but am not 100% sure you can wear them for P&P I want to say I have read that you can. I am sure someone else will come along to answer your question about the party but you may want to check for a thread on it just in case. Have a great trip.


----------



## Twilight Terror

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Twilight Terror~
> 
> You and your sis can do BBB I am 25 and have an appt booked for sept w/ my dd but others here have posted that they have done it. As far as the costumes I know for sure you can wear them for MNSSHP but am not 100% sure you can wear them for P&P I want to say I have read that you can. I am sure someone else will come along to answer your question about the party but you may want to check for a thread on it just in case. Have a great trip.



Thanks, I'm sure people have gone in costumes, because we were having a debate about whether or not to do it. I just wanted to double check that for special occasions, the rule was 'put to one side' as it were.


----------



## rebecca314

2Pirates_1Princess said:


> I read on another thread that they have a boys package for $10.00.  I am sorry, but I can't remember what they called it.  When you book your daughter's package just tell them you have a boy and want to book him too. It was very basic.  Just colored hair gel and hair glitter.



That's the "Cool Dude". DS will be getting one when we go next time.  Mommy and DD will be getting princess makeovers - so I guess Daddy will go shopping!?!?!  

If you get it done, please post pics!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

So I called to see if I could get a ressie for BBB in MK at the castle but when I asked the CM she was like you want to book What. So I explained to her that I heard a rumor that in September another location of BBB would be opening in MK at the castle. She asked me if she could put me on hold and I said yes. After just a few minutes she returned to tell me that they will not be opening another location. So I wonder when disney will truly release this info if it is true.


----------



## crazy2beautiful

spongemomsquarecar said:


> Our appointment is Tuesday at 9 am.....  We'll be at park faire that evening.  *sob* Probably my last year for her to be into princesses, it seems...
> Made an outfit for DD - she didn't want to look like "all the other princesses", so we came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's all cotton, and she told me exactly what she wanted, even down to iron on a jewel over where the ribbon crosses on front.*
> 
> If you see us, give us a wave, o.k.?



I see a future fashion designer...

I can't wait until I have a daughter. (I'm only 18 so it's pretty early to be thinking about it...) I'd take her to do this...and I'd do it too.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

So I finally read the whole new bbb location thread and saw that you can start booking for that location on 4/29/07. I was thinking of doing this b/c of course we are doing the party and we have ressies for CRT. My ressie is for 4.40 and if I only have a party ticket I know I can get in for 4 but then I thought on a party night in MK the new location will more than likely be running behind on ressies so I have decide to stick w/ my original plan. 

On the other hand my MIL is trying to work us into their trip so we can do the party together which would be a longer trip so than I wouldn't have a problem doing the MK location at an earlier time.

For everyone that changes their plans to do the MK location please post you expierence on the new location for everyone who reads to determine which location and time is best for their plans.


----------



## ktturner

I have to say it. It took me 2 days to read all of these posts, but boy am I smarter now than when I started! 

I am so excited about this. I made the ressies this morning for my DDs. I didn't tell them though, and the excitement is killing me.  My DH just doesn't get it.The kids do know we're going to WDW, but this will be a welcome to WDW surprise. We're doing it just before checkin!

 Also, I have really pretty Toys R Us princess dresses from Halloween. They have some marks on them though where the DDs were eating or drinking and playing in them. They say "do not wash." Does anyone know how you'd go about getting these cleaned? How about iron setting????

These are the prettiest I've seen in a long time (we spent $$$$ on them as well) and they are lined and light weight so they'd be comfortable. . . I hate to have to find new ones. . .


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

ktturner said:


> I have to say it. It took me 2 days to read all of these posts, but boy am I smarter now than when I started!
> 
> I am so excited about this. I made the ressies this morning for my DDs. I didn't tell them though, and the excitement is killing me.  My DH just doesn't get it.The kids do know we're going to WDW, but this will be a welcome to WDW surprise. We're doing it just before checkin!
> 
> Also, I have really pretty Toys R Us princess dresses from Halloween. They have some marks on them though where the DDs were eating or drinking and playing in them. They say "do not wash." Does anyone know how you'd go about getting these cleaned? How about iron setting????
> 
> These are the prettiest I've seen in a long time (we spent $$$$ on them as well) and they are lined and light weight so they'd be comfortable. . . I hate to have to find new ones. . .


 

DD has a sleeping beauty dress that we got at walmart and she had spilled drink all down the front of it. I didn't know it since she took it off and put it up. I used a tide stick on it. I put a towel under each spot and used the tide stick and you would never know she spilled drink. It did take me a while b/c it was all over the front but it did come out.


----------



## ktturner

Thanks! I just used up my last one, i'll be running to the store tomorrow to see if I can fix this. . .


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

Twilight Terror said:


> Okay, I have a couple of questions. I've been through quite a few of these pages, but after a long day at work, I'm going cross-eyed just reading. By the sounds of it, there are several people who have done the BBB or have planned appointments who are well past 'child age'. My sister (22) and I (24) are looking at doing it when we go in August. I'm sure we will look a little out of place, but if we can get past that, should we do it?


 
Yes, you should do it!  You're younger than I am and younger than many others who have gone to BBB.  Go for it - and have a blast!   



Twilight Terror said:


> Secondly, since the make-up is used on children, I take it is pretty okay? I have excema and am allergic to quite a lot of stuff; it's mainly why I don't wear it at all. So, is the make-up used at the BBB suitable for sensative skin?


 
I don't know, but you could call BBB itself (not the reservation line) and ask.  I would think it would be hypoallergenic, but that doesn't mean a person can't be allergic to it, just that most people won't be allergic to it.  If you think it will be a problem, you can bring some makeup you know you are fine with (ask if they will apply it or if they'll make you do it yourself) or you can just forego the makeup entirely.



Twilight Terror said:


> So, is this rule overlooked for occasions such as the Princess & Pirates party? I swear I've read reviews from others who have been to the P&P party in costume, who are over 10? It is quite an important thing to have an answer for since 1) I need to start making my Tinkerbell costume shortly and 2) if we can't wear costumes, I might have to reconsider the BBB (and maybe even the party!)


 
Yes, adults are allowed to wear costumes to special-ticket events like PP&P.  You won't be able to wear it in the parks during the day, however.

I have a friend who went to PP&P with another adult (both also older than you) and they both dressed up as pirates and had a blast.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

rebecca314 said:


> That's the "Cool Dude". DS will be getting one when we go next time. Mommy and DD will be getting princess makeovers - so I guess Daddy will go shopping!?!?!


 
No - make your hubby get the Cool Dude 'do, too!!


----------



## aimeeg

Does anyone have a picture of the deluxe package. What do you get exactly? We are booked for the 45 package. I am thinking of splurging. Thanks


----------



## KPtoys

when speaking to CRO toay they had no idea there would be a BBB in the MK... and if they did she wasnt telling me... is it a fact there will be one in the MK starting 9/10??


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

aimeeg said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the deluxe package. What do you get exactly? We are booked for the 45 package. I am thinking of splurging. Thanks


 
Other than what is listed here for what you get in each package is there something specific that you are wondering about.



cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Disneys Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique​
> 
> Located in Downtown Disneys World of Disney.
> The hours of operation are 9am - 6pm.
> The telephone number for advance reservations is available from 9am-8pm M-F & 9am-5:30pm Sat&Sun. Reservations can be made 180 days in advance for children ages 3&up.
> 407-WDW-STYLE​
> Each of you princesses will be treated like Royalty by her very own
> Fairy Godmother in Training!!!!!!​
> The Boutique offers 3 packages:​
> 1.) The Coach: This package offers hair & makeup lasting 20+/- minutes for 35 dollars +tax.
> 2.) The Crown: This package offers hair, makeup, and nails lasting 30+/- minutes for 45 dollars + tax.
> 3.) The Castle: This package offers hair, makeup, nails, dress, shoes, wand, crown, and photo shoot which you receive 4-4x6's & 1-6x8. The starting price for this package is 188 dollars. If purchasing this package with a deluxe dress the cost is 15-30 dollars more.​
> The Boutique also offers a package for your Prince(s). This package is called The Cool Dude. I have also seen it called the Hero Package.​
> 
> The Cool Dude: This package offers a hairstyle with glitter, colored hair gel and a hidden Mickey for 10 dollars +tax.
> You can take all the pictures you would like as well as video. Disney also has a photopass photographer at the boutique taking pictures if you don't have a photopass at that time they will provide you with one. ​


 


KPtoys said:


> when speaking to CRO toay they had no idea there would be a BBB in the MK... and if they did she wasnt telling me... is it a fact there will be one in the MK starting 9/10??


 
I called yesterday and they put me on hold and then came back and told me that they we not I posted on the page before this one. The cm had no idea what I was talking about and to be honest I was very doubtful of that post so I check the poster and she has only been on since Mar. I have also begun to worry that it might be ploy to get people to cancel their original ressie and be stuck w/ nothing. Also another board that I read (only at 2 in the morning when the dis is closed for updating) I looked over the whole site and there was no mention of a new location. I guess we will find out on the 29th that is when you should be able to book at that location.


----------



## aimeeg

Yes, does anyone have a photo of the crown package?


----------



## bradk

to be fair, the dates are new but the concept of there being a castle location for BBB is not. it's been made mention before and is being reported by multiple sites, even well before it was posted here. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...idi+boutique"+"cinderella+castle"&btnG=Search


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> These are two of my pics from our trip in July and we got this dress at the disney store.


 


aimeeg said:


> Yes, does anyone have a photo of the crown package?


 
This is a photo of the coach package the only difference between this package and the crown is that they either paint the nails or add the press on nails and IMHO it is not worth paying 15 dollars more for that when you can purchase the nails for like 6.50 right outside the boutique or at any resort. My dd got them w/ the castle package and as soon as we were done taking pics she wanted to remove them. On both trips to bbb my dd did the fairytale princess hair style it comes w/ the crown shown in the photo as well as rhinestone mickey head barette in back (ours is multi colored) the pop princess has a multicolored hair ponytail holder and the diva princess has hair ponytail holder that will be a close match to your dd's.


----------



## stacey_LI

After reading the other thread about the new MK location, last night I called and the CM had no idea what I was talking about at first, telling me they were MOVING to the castle and I would not even have to change my ressie.  I pressed her explaining what i read and she put me on hold for a long time (several minutes) and when she came back I was told that all the info in the first post was correct!  Down to the date to call for reservations and everything.  When I called again this morning they knew right off the bat all of the correct info...I guess they have been inundated withcalls...LOL

Hope this helps.


----------



## princess lovers mom

bump


----------



## aimeeg

I think I migh bring a dress and buy accessories. Does anyone know what kind they have and some of the prices?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The accesories fun anywhere from 10-20 dollars depending on what you are getting. You might want to check out disneyshopping.com in the outlet section they still have some costumes and accessories on sale from last halloween.


----------



## LisaNJ25

Do they have any other crowns you can choose from with the diva option?  I was wondering if there were any pirate themed ones?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

someone did post in the last five to ten pages that they got a pirate crown but I don't think they got it in the boutique you can purchase all of the things that they use in BBB out side in World of disney as well as many of the resorts.


----------



## ksloane

I remember a few posts back that we discussed this and its validity. Just thought I'd pass on that I received my All Ears Weekly Newsletter today and it says

"-- The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique will open a location in the Magic Kingdom in early July."

So maybe this is true?? I'm not sure how they know or any more than that, but I thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Thanks Ksloane for the update. It really is exciting that they will be opening in the MK. Did they mention anything about the photo shoot that they do and where it might be. I hope its not far from the BBB location in MK. To be honest I just keep thinking about how easy it will be to get into the downtown disney location b/c everyone is gonna want to be at the MK location especially for party nights when I plan on being there.


----------



## Gabby&Liv's Mommy

Great thread.


----------



## ksloane

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Thanks Ksloane for the update. It really is exciting that they will be opening in the MK.



No problem. I was excited to see it somewhere else too. We're going for the first time in December  and I guess I'll have to decide which one to go to.   



cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Did they mention anything about the photo shoot that they do and where it might be.



Nope. It only had that one statement that I copied and pasted.  If they send anything else though, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## LisaNJ25

wohoooo I am all booked for August 28th. Now hopefully my younger dd will grow more hair by than lol...


----------



## jpaxton1118

I read that the new BBB will be in the castle. I can not remember the name of the store in there but it is closing and that is where it will be. It will open in Septemeber but they will start taking reservations in June, I think.


----------



## ksloane

ksloane said:


> I remember a few posts back that we discussed this and its validity. Just thought I'd pass on that I received my All Ears Weekly Newsletter today and it says
> 
> "-- The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique will open a location in the Magic Kingdom in early July."
> 
> So maybe this is true?? I'm not sure how they know or any more than that, but I thought I'd pass it on.




I emailed All Ears asking for a little more information that the line quoted above that was in their newsletter. This is the response: 

"The only information we have is that a BBBoutique will be opening sometime in the relatively near future.  Disney has not announced an opening date yet and they are not taking reservations, so it's reasonable that reservations cast members might not be aware of it yet.

We'll report the opening date and when they will begin taking reservations as soon as we get official word from Disney."


----------



## quiltymom

I contacted my TA at DreamsUnlimited about this (Tracy, & she's wonderful!), and she confirmed with Disney that they will start taking reservations on Sunday for the new BBB.  So, she'll be changing my reservation to the MK for the castle on our MNSSHP day.  Yay!


----------



## Millie12591

I've already talked with CS06, but was wondering if anyone had an idea of where to look for girls sizes 8/10, or 10/12. I've got a dd7 but she wears sizes 10. Post 147 had the dress I'm looking for, CS06's dd had the same dress, but didn't need the size I did. My daughter is 54 1/2 inches tall, and weighs 73 lbs. Any suggestions, I've googled and did all the sites I could find, but still having trouble finding that particular dress. All the help I can get please.


----------



## MommySiobhan

So is it ok to bring your own dress and not purchase one while you are there?  

Also wondering as far as the nails...do they just paint them? Are they stick on? Do they hold up? From some of the pics they look like they are long. I know dh wouldn't go for that.    I'm just curious. I would love to take dd for her birthday treat.


----------



## princssdisnygina

This is a great thing!  I have to tell you...I did it cause my cousin wouldnt do it without me, and I know I look ridiculous but for the kids...it is an amazing experience!  I am excited for all of you that have appointments for your daughters!


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

Millie12591 said:


> I've already talked with CS06, but was wondering if anyone had an idea of where to look for girls sizes 8/10, or 10/12. I've got a dd7 but she wears sizes 10. Post 147 had the dress I'm looking for, CS06's dd had the same dress, but didn't need the size I did. My daughter is 54 1/2 inches tall, and weighs 73 lbs. Any suggestions, I've googled and did all the sites I could find, but still having trouble finding that particular dress. All the help I can get please.



What about E-bay? 

Just to let you know - if you do not find the particular dress you are looking for,    the dress selections are up to a girls 14 in some places I saw. Another thing you can do if you want something extra special is to buy a formal girl's style dress.  


http://www.cottoncandydress.com/servlet/StoreFront is a website I used when I needed a petite formal for a wedding I was in. It's a children's dress shop and the prices are reasonable and the dresses are beautiful!


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

I bought mine at online at Disneydirect.com.I bought a Cinderella costume and I had to actually type in  Cinderella Costume otherwise it will not show up.They also had two Belle costumes and a Sleeping beauty one.They come in xs s m L .They have a size chart so you can see what size you would need.My DD wears a 7/8 so I bought her a M.Hope that helps.


----------



## Tinker74

Wow...iam really excited about the MK BBB...I really hope it is a july opening...please post info as soon as its in.. 
To book would we call the regular BBB phone line?


----------



## Sarahboo

We went to the BBB last week!  Here's my review and a bunch of photos:

We had reservations for the castle package at 9am on Wednesday.  We arrived at 9:10.   They handed Brynn her personalized menu, (which said "Princess Brynn" on the cover), handed us a beeper and told us it would be a few minutes.

The World of Disney Store wasn't open yet, so we could only look around the small section that the BBB is in, but that's where all of the princess dresses are, so it gave Brynn an opportunity to scope out her options.  :lol: 

I think we only had to wait about 10 minutes, which was time to make a potty trip (we wanted to make sure she didn't have to go mid-makeover and see herself in the bathroom) and look at the dresses.

Here's a good time to say that I had sort of been brainwashing Brynn in the weeks leading up to the trip.  I didn't really care which Princess she picked, as long as she didn't pick Sleeping Beauty, we already have 4 or 5 pink play dresses, and I really wanted her to pick something different.  :shuffle:  Does that make me a bad mom?  :heee:  Anyway, when looking at them all on the walls, she kept oohing and ahhing over Sleeping Beauty, so I figured my fate was sealed.  

When the beeper went off we walked up to the front and they asked her who her favorite princess was.  I could have jumped for joy when she said Snow White (who just happens to be MY favorite princess).  She normally wears a 3T and we got an extra small, which should fit her just fine for awhile still.  We talked about getting a small so it would fit her for longer, but they said it would probablt be too big, and I think they were right.  The shoes were a little long on her, so they gave us some foam to stuff with and that worked perfect, she wore the whole outfit until 11pm and never complained about the shoes or dress.

They put the dress, cape, shoes, hairband and wand in the changing room and when we came out we sat in Fairy Godmother-in-training Pennie's chair.

Brynn was covered with a cape and turned so she could not see herself in the mirror.  Then she chose her fingernail polish and had her nails painted (she chose green, which is so out of character for her, but she was full of surprises that day).  Then she got to select two colors of eyeshadow (browns, just like her mom :shuffle: ) and the rest of her make-up.  They also put a charm on her face, which she wanted off as soon as the make-over was finished.  I think it felt weird to her.  :shrug:

Brynn chose the Disney Diva, which had hair extensions and even ended up a fairly close match to her hair color.  I watched how Pennie did her hair, because I figured Brynn would want me to recreate it at some point, and in fact she asked me to redo it the next day.  :lol:  She has thin, short hair, but I think it would be much easier with longer hair.  They also used enough hair gel to withstand a nuclear holocaust, but it washed out easily and she didn't have any hair fall, or have any fly aways all day long (and with the short length of her hair, this is an everyday problem for us).

Next they put on the BBB sash (which I took right off, because I didn't want it in the pictures or covered her supercool dress all day long, but I did keep it).  

Then they had her close her eyes, make a wish, coated her in a layer of fairy dust and turned her around to see herself.  She was very pleased.  :lol:  In fact, she stopped to look at herself periodically throughout the day.

I loved that they had a photopass photographer there who just held onto my card and took probably 20 pictures during the process.  We purchased the CD online when we got home and since we knew we were going to do that we took every opportunity for photos.  When all was said and done, we had 226   with some great candids playing the drums at AK, playing in the water at Typhoon Lagoon and with all of the characters.  A great buy IMHO.

After we paid we headed off for her photo shoot, which was quick and great.  I just wish I would have thought to lift the white part of her dress up first.  In retrospect, I was really glad I took the sash off for this part.  The pictures I got to have printed there turned out awesome (one's already framed in my office), and I would hate to have a giant sash in them.  :shrug:  It seemed like a lot of girls kept them on.

The best part of the whole experience was after she was done I said:  "Hey Brynn, can I get a picture?" when I was informed by her: "Mommy, my name is NOT Brynn.  My name is Snow White."  and in fact, she would only respond to Snow White for the rest of the day.  :lol:  Quite astute for a 3 year old, if I may say so myself.

She got loads of attention at the park that day (we went to Magic Kingdom).  All of the CM's as well as other guests referred to her as Princess Snow White and the CM's made a big deal out of her, bowing to her and calling her "Your Highness."  Even the characters (Goofy, Mickey and Pluto) bowed to her.  We waited in the Toon Town line to see the Princesses and I really hoped that Snow White would be back there.  She was!  I have these great photo pass pictures of Brynn with Snow White and Snow White kept calling her "Little Me".  Later, during the parade people bowed to her (we were in the front row) and Snow White blew a special kiss to her.  I thought she was going to explode with happiness.  

All in all, it was quite possibly the best $200 I've ever spent.  It made the day so magical for her, and I think she really thought she was a princess.  I would, and will, do it again in a heartbeat.  

Now some pictures of this.  When I get the photopass in the mail I'll post some more, I wish I had taken some of her with Snow White on my camera, but I was too busy videotaping to remember my still camera.

ETA:  I read that they would only let one person back with the girl or boy getting the makeover, but that wasn't the case when I was there.  4 of us went back with her and most of the other girls had more than one person with them.  I was worried that we would have to switch out and wouldn't all get to enjoy her experience.


----------



## Sarahboo

Ok then..

Getting her nails done:  (Her hair doesn't usually look so unkept, but I didn't want to go through the trouble of doing it if they were just going to re-do it).:






Application of make-up:






Getting her hair ready for the extensions:






The pre-extension horns:  






Work pulled me away there.. here's more BBB pictures:

Putting the horns in:






Putting the extensions in:










With the face shield while sprinking fairy dust:






Hair complete:






I didn't get a good picture of the reveal, but the photopass people did.  I'll post it when the CD comes.  I also didn't take any when they were doing the photo shoot, but I have those on the CD too.

Here's walking back to the car.  Such a diva!






Riding on daddy's shoulders became far more complicated with such a volumous dress!  I wish I would have caught it right before she pulled it up.  Poor Ty couldn't see a thing, it went right over his head!:






And she has these two men wrapped right around her finger, but you'd never guess, would you?


----------



## MommySiobhan

Adorable!


----------



## MommySiobhan

so what do they do with the nails exactly?


----------



## Sarahboo

MommySiobhan said:


> so what do they do with the nails exactly?



They just painted them with a very light polish.


----------



## MommySiobhan

Thanks


----------



## Millie12591

Just the cutest darn thing I've ever seen! I can't wait for my dd7 to do this. I've decided after all the hassle of looking for a dress online I will just buy one there, I hope to the heavens they don't fall apart fast, she will wear the heck out of it I know she will. BTW a post I had gotten from Princess Bella Luna had an address that had some amazing dresses, incase you all are intrested in seeing some very resonable prices and amazing dresses this is the place to go, especially for something formal or even dress up. www.cottencandydress.com/servlet/storefront


----------



## Millie12591

Millie12591 said:


> Just the cutest darn thing I've ever seen! I can't wait for my dd7 to do this. I've decided after all the hassle of looking for a dress online I will just buy one there, I hope to the heavens they don't fall apart fast, she will wear the heck out of it I know she will. BTW a post I had gotten from Princess Bella Luna had an address that had some amazing dresses, incase you all are intrested in seeing some very resonable prices and amazing dresses this is the place to go, especially for something formal or even dress up. www.cottencandydress.com/servlet/storefront



I tried the address I put on the last post and it didn't work, so if your looking for the address that will work, just pan up to the top of this page and you will see it to click on. Sorry.


----------



## ksloane

Thanks so much for sharing the story and pictures. All are GREAT!!!!!  I hadn't planned to spend the money to do the entire package but you really make me want to....These boards are so bad for me.....  I can't wait for our trip!!!!!


----------



## Punky's Mama

Thank you for the report Sarahboo!  I can't wait for our September trip!!  I'm anxious & excited all over again!!


----------



## Twilight Terror

Awwww Sarahboo, your little one is just the cutest!

One question, I seriously need to get my hair cut, it's far too long at the moment. We've made the decision to knock one of the numbers of our ages (24 becomes 4!)  and going to the BBB for our P&P party! Yay! 

Anyway, I would like to have the Disney Diva look and want some advice on getting the right hair length, espeically considering mine is so thick. It is currently halfway down my back! but I'm not afraid to cut it back to chin length where it used to be, even if that does means a 6ins + trim! 

So how short should I get it cut? Chin length, shoulder length, just long enough to get in a ponytail? All advice gratefully received!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Sarahboo

I am so glad you posted pictures.  Your daughter is the first little girl that i've seen that has hair like my AudreyGrace.  Such a thin flyaway scraggly mess oftentimes.  I so wanted to have a little girl with long hair, but it is just not possible with AudreyGraces hair type   She has the exact same bangs and chin length hair that your daughter does.


----------



## momof2beautys

Sorry if this has already been answered- it is hard to read through so many pages  !  Here are my 2 questions:
1. Does the hair extension and accessories come with whichever package you choose or are they extra?
2. Has anyone tried to book a session for the BBB in MK even though it is not there yet?  I am wondering if they are accepting bookings for August and September since they plan on being set up by then.
Thanks!


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

Millie12591 said:


> JBTW a post I had gotten from Princess Bella Luna had an address that had some amazing dresses, incase you all are intrested in seeing some very resonable prices and amazing dresses this is the place to go, especially for something formal or even dress up. www.cottencandydress.com/servlet/storefront




It's a fantastic site, isn't it? It was my life saver when I had an "honorary bridesmaid" role in my friend's wedding and I had to wear my own dress. Unfortunately my short stature made dress hunting a chore - standing between 4' 11" and 5' 1" (no shoes/ with shoes) all dresses I saw in dept. stores were far too long and too wide - and I didn't want to fork out on a dress AND altercations. In came Cotton Candy Dresses - beautiful dresses that were a perfect fit for my body  (sizes went up to girls 14/16), looked like normal formal dresses (not being babyish) AND was kind to my wallet! In total, I had spent about 65 dollars on the dress including tax and S&H. Not just that, they also threw in a matching hair bow. That I didn't wear - a 20 something in a poofy hairbow?  Um - no.  

I have many praises to sing about Cotton Candy Dresses. It's perfect for those who have princesses who want to have something just a little bit special and for those who have princesses who are getting big for the dresses at Disney. 

BTW .... My selection ended being the ever so beautiful .... 





I LOVE butterflys!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

momof2beautys said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered- it is hard to read through so many pages  ! Here are my 2 questions:
> 1. Does the hair extension and accessories come with whichever package you choose or are they extra?
> 2. Has anyone tried to book a session for the BBB in MK even though it is not there yet? I am wondering if they are accepting bookings for August and September since they plan on being set up by then.
> Thanks!


 
1. each one comes w/ a specific package~ the multi colored hair comes w/ the Pop princess, the hair that will match goes w/ the Diva princess and no hair comes w/ the Fairytale princess hairstyle. They don't cost extra unless you purchase them in the shops.
2. we are not able to book until sunday 4/29 for the MK location based on what is in the thread that was posted you will also find info on page 32 and 33 about people who have already called disney and what they were told. At this point we just have to wait till sunday to see if we can start making ressies.j
HTH, if you need anymore info just post here and we will answer as soon asap.


----------



## Millie12591

Princess Bella Luna said:


> It's a fantastic site, isn't it? It was my life saver when I had an "honorary bridesmaid" role in my friend's wedding and I had to wear my own dress. Unfortunately my short stature made dress hunting a chore - standing between 4' 11" and 5' 1" (no shoes/ with shoes) all dresses I saw in dept. stores were far too long and too wide - and I didn't want to fork out on a dress AND altercations. In came Cotton Candy Dresses - beautiful dresses that were a perfect fit for my body  (sizes went up to girls 14/16), looked like normal formal dresses (not being babyish) AND was kind to my wallet! In total, I had spent about 65 dollars on the dress including tax and S&H. Not just that, they also threw in a matching hair bow. That I didn't wear - a 20 something in a poofy hairbow?  Um - no.
> 
> I have many praises to sing about Cotton Candy Dresses. It's perfect for those who have princesses who want to have something just a little bit special and for those who have princesses who are getting big for the dresses at Disney.
> 
> BTW .... My selection ended being the ever so beautiful ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE butterflys!



This is such a beautiful dress! After looking at this picture I'm starting to rethink about dresses again! LOL I wonder if I can get my friend to attach some white organza at the shoulders similar to Cinderella capped sleeves to make it look more like Cinderella's dress. What do you think?


----------



## gottalluvmickey

Great post!  I can't finish reading it all tonight but I'm soooo excited to hear that they are opening a BBB in MK.  We'll be there Aug. 28 for my DD 8th birthday!  Anyone who goes to the new one, please post testimonials and pictures


----------



## mushumadness

sorry if this has been asked before, but are they taking booking for the end of november yet?

thanx anna


----------



## Treacle44

Hi does anyone know when BB opens in the morning? Is it 9.30am?


----------



## Treacle44

Here are a few pics of my dd having the Crown package:























T
x


----------



## MommySiobhan

Cute!! She looks adorable!

How did those nails hold up?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

mushumadness said:


> sorry if this has been asked before, but are they taking booking for the end of november yet?
> 
> thanx anna


 
They haven't for the MK location and if you are 180 days out from your trip date then you can call and book.HTH



Treacle44 said:


> Hi does anyone know when BB opens in the morning? Is it 9.30am?


 
I have posted on the first page that it opens at 9 according to the info that I got when I called so as far as I know it is still 9am. HTH



MommySiobhan said:


> How did those nails hold up?


 
My DD got them when we did the castle package and when we left the photo place we went to earl of sandwich and dd was ready to take them off but they also painted her nails.HTH


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Thank you all so much for compiling this info!  I was happy to hear that a new MK location is opening.


----------



## Treacle44

MommySiobhan said:


> Cute!! She looks adorable!
> 
> How did those nails hold up?



Thanks  

Nope, one pinged off as we left the shop!   You do get a spare set though!


----------



## MommySiobhan

That was my fear. We tried some for Halloween and we didn't even make it out the door
My dd was soo upset, lol, so I figured if painting was an option, that would work better.


----------



## gottalluvmickey

I talked to a wonderful CM this morning!  She informed me that reservations for the new BBB at MK will be accepted on April 29th.  Unfortunately for me, the new botique will not be opening until Sept. 10th.  Hope this information helps some of you out there.  Our trip is done on Sept. 3rd!  We just miss the new botique!


----------



## baby<3

I'm sixteen and I so can't wait to do this on my next trip!  I'm already guilty of having a makeover done at Club Libby Lu.  I think I'm going to get the Disney Diva.  No costume for me though, I'd look too old walking around in one.  I can still fit though!  I have a Minnie Mouse, Tinkerbell, and Belle costumes all from Disney World that fit!  I have Cinderella and Jane from Tarzan too but I've long outgrown them.  I'm trying to convince my parents to get me another costume because its a tradition that I get one.  I don't have many princesses left to go!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

princssdisnygina said:


> This is a great thing! I have to tell you...I did it cause my cousin wouldnt do it without me, and I know I look ridiculous but for the kids...it is an amazing experience! I am excited for all of you that have appointments for your daughters!


 
You don't look ridiculous at all!!  I'm an adult and am gonna do the BBB (not because of any kids, either) and can't wait!     I'm gonna do the same hairdo you did 'cause I love the colorfulness of it and I'm all set to go all out, wild, and crazy!!


----------



## Bethnde1

I just love bbb and got wonderful pictures I'd like to share with this link. I'm not sure if there's a place that I can read on how to add a picture or not. It might be too big, and of course I have no idea how to make it smaller. Can someone help, I just would love to brag like the proud momma I am, thanks!

Btw---I haven't read every link yet, but is it true their opening one in the mk in July?


----------



## Terry's Angels

Hi all, 

I've really loved reading this thread and I know that my dd will love it. I'm wondering if people typically tip their FGIT? Is it typically about the same amount that you would tip a hairdresser?

TIA


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

No tipping allowed, but you can fill out a comment card.



Terry's Angels said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've really loved reading this thread and I know that my dd will love it. I'm wondering if people typically tip their FGIT? Is it typically about the same amount that you would tip a hairdresser?
> 
> TIA


----------



## Terry's Angels

GoofyGirlnPrincessV said:


> No tipping allowed, but you can fill out a comment card.



Thanks


----------



## december

Bethnde1 said:


> I just love bbb and got wonderful pictures I'd like to share with this link. I'm not sure if there's a place that I can read on how to add a picture or not. It might be too big, and of course I have no idea how to make it smaller. Can someone help, I just would love to brag like the proud momma I am, thanks!
> 
> Btw---I haven't read every link yet, but is it true their opening one in the mk in July?



According to the threads on this site and several cms, it is opening in September, and you can start making reservations Sunday (tomorrow!).  I got the newsletter that said July, but I think there was some confusion.  The art store that BBB is replacing is closing in July, then the remodeling begins!


----------



## Treacle44

Terry's Angels said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've really loved reading this thread and I know that my dd will love it. I'm wondering if people typically tip their FGIT? Is it typically about the same amount that you would tip a hairdresser?
> 
> TIA




We tried to but they're not allowed and just gave it back to dd.

T
x


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Okay I have tried reading this whole thread, but I give up!!  Can somebody just tell me about the BBB location at MK???  When is it suppose to open and so forth?  Is there a thread just about that??  We have ressies for BBB in October for DD's 7th bday and just wondering if I should change it???


----------



## Twilight Terror

I'm getting all excited. I'm going to try and book on Tuesday. My parents just got back from their mini-holiday, so once she's had chance to do all the washing and cook, I'll call her and discuss the BBB with her. Then, I'm going to book BBB straight after getting P&P tickets. Does anyone know if you can book the BBB on the same number as you book the party tickets - ie, can I do the two things on the phone at the same time - having to wait while it goes "we don't recognise your number" for 10mins really increases my phone bill, esp as I don't even know how much international calls cost per minute!


----------



## DisneyJo

Twilight Terror said:


> I'm getting all excited. I'm going to try and book on Tuesday. My parents just got back from their mini-holiday, so once she's had chance to do all the washing and cook, I'll call her and discuss the BBB with her. Then, I'm going to book BBB straight after getting P&P tickets. Does anyone know if you can book the BBB on the same number as you book the party tickets - ie, can I do the two things on the phone at the same time - having to wait while it goes "we don't recognise your number" for 10mins really increases my phone bill, esp as I don't even know how much international calls cost per minute!


 As far as I know the P&PP tickets don't go on sale till 1st June. I rang BBB direct and was put straight through call cost about 30p so not bad! I've since found a number on the UK board which is for 1p per minute, I tried it on my last call but haven't had the bill yet so don't know if it worked


----------



## Twilight Terror

DisneyJo said:
			
		

> As far as I know the P&PP tickets don't go on sale till 1st June. I rang BBB direct and was put straight through call cost about 30p so not bad! I've since found a number on the UK board which is for 1p per minute, I tried it on my last call but haven't had the bill yet so don't know if it worked



Go check the news on the main page ;-) Someone posted yesterday that they were going on sale on 1st May, and now everything - P&P, MNSSHP and MVMCP - all go on sale on 1st May! I guess I could always ask the CM I'm on the phone to if they would patch me through to the necessary people


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> Okay I have tried reading this whole thread, but I give up!! Can somebody just tell me about the BBB location at MK??? When is it suppose to open and so forth? Is there a thread just about that?? We have ressies for BBB in October for DD's 7th bday and just wondering if I should change it???


 
They start taking ressies for this location tomorrow morning. The date that I have seen for this location to open is 9/10/07. Since your trip will be in Oct you should be able to do this. When will you be going and booking we will be there in oct we might see you there is it is for our dates.



Twilight Terror said:


> I'm getting all excited. I'm going to try and book on Tuesday. My parents just got back from their mini-holiday, so once she's had chance to do all the washing and cook, I'll call her and discuss the BBB with her. Then, I'm going to book BBB straight after getting P&P tickets. Does anyone know if you can book the BBB on the same number as you book the party tickets - ie, can I do the two things on the phone at the same time - having to wait while it goes "we don't recognise your number" for 10mins really increases my phone bill, esp as I don't even know how much international calls cost per minute!


 
You should be able to if nothing else call the bbb number and they can book both for you. You may even be able to purchase the tickets online if that would help you.


----------



## stacey_LI

Wa-hoo!!  Got our ressie for the new location already for 8:30 AM on DD 4th birthday on October.  We have lunch at 12:30 at CRT.  The CM I spoke to actually advised me to make it earlier than 9AM to beat the crowds down Main Street at that time.  Think of the photo ops!  LOL!!


----------



## LuvAriel

I'm in!!!!    

I got 2 ressies for MNSSHP on 9/14 at 4:00 pm!   

I am not telling my DD's they are going to be sooooo surprised!!

Thanks for the heads up on the new MK location, I never would have known if it wasn't for the Dis!!!


----------



## Twingle

Got ressies at the Castle Location for Tuesday, October 23 - NO PROBLEMS!


----------



## NikkiKahne

I'm in too 

Just got my Ressie for 10/16 @ 4:00, then I'm off to the GF for Dinner at Park Faire, (Just a quick Monorail Ride), then it's off to MNSSHP!!

It'll be my Second Time going to MNSSHP, but since I was about 6 when I went for the First Time, I don't remember it (I'm 20 now!)

So it should be FUN!!


----------



## momto2girls

Hooray!  I booked ressies at the new BBB in the castle for September 21st before MNSSHP.  My girls will love it!

Thanks for the great information from the DIS!


----------



## eeyore45

I'm in too -

Just in case - on the other thread about the MK BBB  - a question concerning the 2 pkgs have come up..

1. pkg - here you talk of hair and makeup... no nails, but the CM's are saying they paint their nails with this pkg and in

2. pkg 2 for the extra $10 they get "fake nails"... I thought the 2nd pkg included the small rhinestone tiara??

Just curious - we're still going!!  And due to the pix and encouragement, this "old" princess booked it too!!


----------



## Catrinabeach

Can someone tell me if they actually check ages when you get this done.  Our DD and our friend's DD will turn 3 just after we are there and they have the minimum age of 3.  So I wondered if I could just say they are 3 already even though they will be a month shy of age 3.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
We got our ressie for 10/4 at them MK BBB. I am so excited and then we will head over to CRT for lunch to celebrate dd's 7th bday.



stacey_LI said:


> Wa-hoo!! Got our ressie for the new location already for 8:30 AM on DD 4th birthday on October. We have lunch at 12:30 at CRT. The CM I spoke to actually advised me to make it earlier than 9AM to beat the crowds down Main Street at that time. Think of the photo ops! LOL!!


 
What day in Oct will you be there?



eeyore45 said:


> I'm in too -
> 
> Just in case - on the other thread about the MK BBB - a question concerning the 2 pkgs have come up..
> 
> 1. pkg - here you talk of hair and makeup... no nails, but the CM's are saying they paint their nails with this pkg and in
> 
> 2. pkg 2 for the extra $10 they get "fake nails"... I thought the 2nd pkg included the small rhinestone tiara??
> 
> Just curious - we're still going!! And due to the pix and encouragement, this "old" princess booked it too!!


 
The coach package is a hit or miss w/ painting the nails I wouldn't expect it but it is a possibility. The crown package you get both painted nails and the fake nails. IMHO it is not worth the extra 10 dd wanted them off by the time we left and I could buy them in the gift shops for less. The small tiara comes w/ the fairytale hairstyle  not a specific package you can also purchase it in the gift shops.



Catrinabeach said:


> Can someone tell me if they actually check ages when you get this done. Our DD and our friend's DD will turn 3 just after we are there and they have the minimum age of 3. So I wondered if I could just say they are 3 already even though they will be a month shy of age 3.


 
Your friends dd will be fine they say as long as it is w/in 30 days of her bday and even still if it is a little longer if your friend thinks her dd will be fine then go they don't ask for proof of age.


----------



## MommaPooh217

For anyone who is interested I just cancelled a ressie at BBB in Downtown Disney for Friday 9-14-07 at 11 am  so there is a spot open for that date for however long it lasts.

Blessed Be,
Tina


----------



## quiltymom

We got ours changed to the castle for 1:00 on the 14th of October, our MNSSHP night!  Yay!

I wonder just how many reservations for the Castle they made today?  Just curious...


----------



## Treacle44

I am so thrilled they are opening a new BB in teh castle, as we're planning to have lunch at CRT after dd has her BBB package, this will be perfect!! I'm presuming it's the same 180 days out booking rule?

Is it still 9am open?

Thanks!


----------



## Treacle44

I also meant to ask can you take advantage of the 180 days + 10 day rule like you can with ADR's when booking BBB?

Thanks

T
x


----------



## Treacle44

princssdisnygina said:


> This is a great thing!  I have to tell you...I did it cause my cousin wouldnt do it without me, and I know I look ridiculous but for the kids...it is an amazing experience!  I am excited for all of you that have appointments for your daughters!



Oh wow you look great, think I might book in to have it done with my dd as a surprise, she will be thrilled!


----------



## Treacle44

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> They haven't for the MK location and if you are 180 days out from your trip date then you can call and book.HTH
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted on the first page that it opens at 9 according to the info that I got when I called so as far as I know it is still 9am. HTH
> 
> 
> 
> My DD got them when we did the castle package and when we left the photo place we went to earl of sandwich and dd was ready to take them off but they also painted her nails.HTH



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Granite State Heidi

I just got my ressies for early October.  Woo-Hoo! 

FYI:  I was told that the coach package costs $44.95 plus tax because the new Boutique is in a "more convenient location".

Anyone else book for the MK BBB and get the same info?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Im so excited! We have ressies for 2 and 2:10 on Oct 5 at the new location! There will be 6 of us "older" princess' as part of our Disney princess meet!  

Just to add some info they only let you take up 3 chairs per reservation time so thats why we have 2 reservations. I can't wait till it opens to see pics of the new salon! Hope everyone gets the times they want!!!


----------



## MommySiobhan

When is the new location actually open for business?

So sorry if I missed the info


----------



## frannn

1) I was told the coach pkg will cost 44.95 at the castle...is it still 35. in DTD?  Is it more because its in the castle?

2) Can you get the same pictures done in MK that they offered in DTD (with backrounds), in the castle? Or is it only at DTD because the portrait type place is there? 

3) Will they give you all the pictures on your photopass (both at BBB and after, at the photo shoot), or do you have to buy the entire photo pkg to have them included?

I had originally made the reservation at DTD, for MNSSHP night.  I figured we'd eat lunch there, then do BBB, get the pics, then go to dinner at CP, then MNSSHP!  It would be more convenient to do it at the castle, but not if there's no pics, and its more $.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

frannn said:


> 1) I was told the coach pkg will cost 44.95 at the castle...is it still 35. in DTD?  Is it more because its in the castle?
> 
> 2) Can you get the same pictures done in MK that they offered in DTD (with backrounds), in the castle? Or is it only at DTD because the portrait type place is there?
> 
> 3) Will they give you all the pictures on your photopass (both at BBB and after, at the photo shoot), or do you have to buy the entire photo pkg to have them included?
> 
> I had originally made the reservation at DTD, for MNSSHP night.  I figured we'd eat lunch there, then do BBB, get the pics, then go to dinner at CP, then MNSSHP!  It would be more convenient to do it at the castle, but not if there's no pics, and its more $.



Okay.. I just switched our ressies from DTD to MK.  I was told that the 35 is 44.95 at MK and the 45 is now 50 at MK.. didn't ask about the castle pkg.
I was told that there will be a photo place right in the castle for pics.  
So now we are going to the MK at 9:10 and then we have CRT at 10:20.  The CM said we should be okay on time as we are only getting the middle package!


----------



## quiltymom

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> Okay.. I just switched our ressies from DTD to MK.  I was told that the 35 is 44.95 at MK and the 45 is now 50 at MK.. didn't ask about the castle pkg.


I also switched the reservations for me & DD, but at an extra $10.00, I may just cancel my appt. & just have DD do it alone.  That's $70.00 to $90.00!  I thought it would be a fun mother-daughter thing to do, but at that rate, all we would have to do is add a few $$ and both kids could do the Wonderland Tea Party instead!  It's not looking good to me at all right now.  If I would've known about the change in price (a sneaky thing for Disney to do!), I would've kept the old reservations.

I'll keep the reservations at the castle for the time being - we were going to be at the MK that day, anyway, but I just may change them back.  We'll see!


----------



## joy13

Made my reservations for 9/21 at 6:00pm - so we will be done in time for MNSSHP!  Woohoo!  Got them for MK.  CM didn't say it was more expensive.  Does anyone know, if I want to change from Crown to Coach - do I have to call, or can I change that day?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I would like to post this here for anyone who may not be able to get a ressie at the MK BBB or even a time that they are interested in at the DtD BBB~ I currently have 3 princesses booked for 2 pm on 9/14 we changed our dates. I also have adr's that are up for take on this thread http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1434920 they are CRT for early dinner, chef mickey's for breakfast, and ohana for dinner.




joy13 said:


> Made my reservations for 9/21 at 6:00pm - so we will be done in time for MNSSHP! Woohoo! Got them for MK. CM didn't say it was more expensive. Does anyone know, if I want to change from Crown to Coach - do I have to call, or can I change that day?


 
You can upgrade when you arrive.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

quiltymom said:


> I also switched the reservations for me & DD, but at an extra $10.00, I may just cancel my appt. & just have DD do it alone.  That's $70.00 to $90.00!  I thought it would be a fun mother-daughter thing to do, but at that rate, all we would have to do is add a few $$ and both kids could do the Wonderland Tea Party instead!  It's not looking good to me at all right now.  If I would've known about the change in price (a sneaky thing for Disney to do!), I would've kept the old reservations.
> 
> I'll keep the reservations at the castle for the time being - we were going to be at the MK that day, anyway, but I just may change them back.  We'll see!



Yes it is more ... since it is DD's bday.. we are paying for her friend as well and my son!!  But the boy's thing is still 10!!!  But now that we are at MK I should have DH take him to the barber shop and get his hair cut and style for 14!!


----------



## Reese

Here's my favorite from the BBB photo session.


----------



## quiltymom

Reese said:


> Here's my favorite from the BBB photo session.



This is sooooo adorable!  And they all have different "do's"!  Wow.


----------



## quiltymom

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> Yes it is more ... since it is DD's bday.. we are paying for her friend as well and my son!!  But the boy's thing is still 10!!!  But now that we are at MK I should have DH take him to the barber shop and get his hair cut and style for 14!!



Do they take reservations for the barber shop, or is it just first come- first served?  That would be a fun thing for both DH & DS to do!


----------



## imadisneynut

momto2girls said:


> Hooray!  I booked ressies at the new BBB in the castle for September 21st before MNSSHP.  My girls will love it!
> 
> Thanks for the great information from the DIS!



i just made reservations to bbb 5:30pm before MNSSHP September 21st but i'm not sure if we can get into the park that early if you don't plan on going to MK that day what time did you make ressies for?


----------



## eeyore45

quiltymom said:


> Do they take reservations for the barber shop, or is it just first come- first served?  That would be a fun thing for both DH & DS to do!



I believe that is still first come first served - my friend always goes in first thing, a ritual to beginning his WDW trip - now his dd is starting HS she can laugh and enjoy, but there for awhile, she was convinced he would do it just to embarrass her!!  

I've also read that they (BBB) have a "Prince Package"  Maybe on pg one of this thread - that they can be glittered and geled and have the MM on their heads!

Keep the pictures coming!!  I just know I'll either embarass dd to death (like a good mom) or she'll be glad she doesnt have to do it alone!  (she'll turn 11 when we do this.. its that age!)


----------



## ktturner

Reese said:


> Here's my favorite from the BBB photo session.



These dresses are beautiful! Were they from the BBB or where did you get them?


----------



## Reese

imadisneynut said:


> i just made reservations to bbb 5:30pm before MNSSHP September 21st but i'm not sure if we can get into the park that early if you don't plan on going to MK that day what time did you make ressies for?




I made ours for 4:40 on the 30th.  When I made the ressie I asked the CM and she said that you can get in at 4:00 with just the MNSSHP ticket.


----------



## Reese

ktturner said:


> These dresses are beautiful! Were they from the BBB or where did you get them?



I bought them at the Disney Store for a fraction of the price.  We just brought them with us for the P&P party in Jan.


----------



## Reese




----------



## timandlesley

So, I have a ressie for DTD BBB for our upcoming June trip. I have heard from people who go it is hard to get the hairspray out for the rest of the trip. My DD has super curly hair and it is hard to wash and get a comb through it anyway, is there a way to ask them to go light on the hairspray? Can they do the style with the crown and do it with less hairspray? Anyone asked for this??
Lesley


----------



## Lovemy3babes

It now costs more because it's in the castle?  That stinks.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

timandlesley said:


> So, I have a ressie for DTD BBB for our upcoming June trip. I have heard from people who go it is hard to get the hairspray out for the rest of the trip. My DD has super curly hair and it is hard to wash and get a comb through it anyway, is there a way to ask them to go light on the hairspray? Can they do the style with the crown and do it with less hairspray? Anyone asked for this??
> Lesley



Bring along a little baking soda from home.     Add it to her shampoo, & it will remove the hairspray.


----------



## ktturner

tarheelmjfan said:


> Bring along a little baking soda from home.     Add it to her shampoo, & it will remove the hairspray.



Great tip, thanks! I'll be using that each time we go to the fair and have spary painted hair. . .


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

quiltymom said:


> Do they take reservations for the barber shop, or is it just first come- first served?  That would be a fun thing for both DH & DS to do!



It is first come first served.. sometimes it gets pretty busy in there.. at least on the weekends!!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

imadisneynut said:


> i just made reservations to bbb 5:30pm before MNSSHP September 21st but i'm not sure if we can get into the park that early if you don't plan on going to MK that day what time did you make ressies for?



YOu can get into the park starting at 4 for MNSSHP... well in the past you could.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

According to someone on another post about the MK BBB pricing~when this location opens the DtD BBB will increase their price as well. This again was what someone posted on another thread after speaking to a CM on the phone.


----------



## Bethnde1

> I've also read that they (BBB) have a "Prince Package"  Maybe on pg one of this thread - that they can be glittered and geled and have the MM on their heads!


 I called today to switch my dd 7, dd 16, and myself's appt's from dtd to mk, especially since we'll have lunch once we're finished at CRT. The cm who answered my call said, "well the kid is allowed to bring one parent with her" and I laughed and said, "well actually I'm having my hair done too" You could hear she was shocked when she answered with a 
"oh" and then she said, "well for $10 you could have some glitter and mm heads". I replied that all three of us were going to look alike with a pop princess hair do (the type will the different colors). She mentioned the prices of the other packages, and I could have swore they matched the dtd prices, but it's either my hearing or her mistake. 



> Keep the pictures coming!!  I just know I'll either embarass dd to death (like a good mom) or she'll be glad she doesnt have to do it alone!  (she'll turn 11 when we do this.. its that age!)


 I had asked others if they could instruct me on how to post my dd's picture on the board and no one answered me , so I'll ask you, do you know how to do it? Thanks!


----------



## Twilight Terror

Oh dear! I think the lady on the phone thought I was a little crazy! I was making the first booking and she asked for an age, and when I said the age, she laughed, then said "oh it's usually for the children, but they won't turn away adults. I'll just mark you in as adult!" so no need to disclose any more ages thank goodness! Told her we were all over 21 and going to the Princess and Pirates party afterwards for a girlie night out! Then as I was ending the call she wished us fun and a good time on our girlie trip - so nice. Why don't we have nice polite costumer services assistants in the UK????

Anyway, we are all now booked in for our little make-overs! Sister and I are at 1:00pm and mum is 1:30pm - thought it would work better that way because she can take pics of us and us of her then! Best of both worlds! Then it will be back to the hotel to drop shopping/get bags, then off to the P&P party!!!


----------



## is_it_oct_yet?

I also got a BBB ressie on Oct 10 in MK. I also had the luck that they had a CRT opening available so we are getting the castle package and CRT!!! WOOOOHOOOOOOOO!! I also have ressies at 1900 Park Fare for 5ish on Oct 10 that i am getting ready to cancel, any takers??


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Bethnde1 said:


> She mentioned the prices of the other packages, and I could have swore they matched the dtd prices, but it's either my hearing or her mistake.
> 
> I had asked others if they could instruct me on how to post my dd's picture on the board and no one answered me , so I'll ask you, do you know how to do it? Thanks!


 
When the MK location opens the price will increase at the DtD location. I will update the first page w/ the new info this week.

when posting a picture I use photobucket some people use snapfish. Download you pic to photobucket/(your choice site). Once you have added them to the site you will copy and paste the like into your post. If this dosen't work or you have trouble you are welcome to PM.HTH!


----------



## rwrocksme

princess~yo said:


> Hey everyone.   LOVE all of the pictures, what sweet princesses!  I plan on bringin my dd5's Cindy dress, but dd9 doesn't have ANY princess dresses at all right now.   We are seriously pinching pennies to do BBB so not wanting to do the big package.  Has anyone else done princess-y dresses that aren't  Disney princesses?  I wouldn't want her to have to go in just shorts and a tshirt when her little sis gets to dress up, kwim?
> 
> Just wondering if she'd be the only person in the World that's not an official 'princess'.
> 
> Off to search ebay and disneyshopping for some sales on larger princess dresses......




i am going to do this in November...the diva package, and i'm planning on wearing my Hannah Montana outfit.


----------



## eeyore45

Bethnde1 said:


> I called today to switch my dd 7, dd 16, and myself's appt's from dtd to mk, especially since we'll have lunch once we're finished at CRT. The cm who answered my call said, "well the kid is allowed to bring one parent with her" and I laughed and said, "well actually I'm having my hair done too" You could hear she was shocked when she answered with a
> "oh" and then she said, "well for $10 you could have some glitter and mm heads". I replied that all three of us were going to look alike with a pop princess hair do (the type will the different colors). She mentioned the prices of the other packages, and I could have swore they matched the dtd prices, but it's either my hearing or her mistake.
> 
> I had asked others if they could instruct me on how to post my dd's picture on the board and no one answered me , so I'll ask you, do you know how to do it? Thanks!



Yes, I find it super easy by going to photobucket.com... register there (its free) then just follow their steps - there is a box that says upload, you click and it will bring up your computer box - check to see its where you load your pictures (that's the hardest for me, finding the shots - some are in a folder I named my pictuers, some are in my documents)  Then you hit upload, and wait.... when photobucket says your photos were uploaded successfully - you then see a thumbnail of your picture... and then you have 3 choices for the dis just copy the last box (it says etc etc etc...) then come back here to the Dis and hit paste...

then submit and viola your photos magically appear!!  Have fun!
(there is a place on the Dis to upload, but I find photobucket much easier to follow)


----------



## quiltymom

princess~yo,

Target has princess dresses for about $20.00. I saw Sleeping Beauty, Tinkerbell, Snow White & Belle there there the other day.  They're one size fits all, but maybe she can fit into one?

Also, the Disney Store has in an absolutely georgeous golden princess dress for $40, if you want to splurge a bit.  I showed it to DD, but she wants Pochahontas instead.  Bummer!


----------



## pl'smama

This may be a little silly, but has anyone's DD or what not had the princess hair do, even with short hair?  My DD's hair is chin length and very sweet on her.  We and she, have no desire to grow it any longer than it is.  Has anyone seen how they do the princess hair style with short hair?  It can't go up in a  bun, so I am not sure what they would do?

TIA, Suz


----------



## sunny1016

I was wondering that too. My daughter prefers her hair chin length also, and I was wondering if we should let it grow in a bit.


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

Last year there was a little girl that we saw at Cinderella's Gala Feast had been to BBB and had really short hair.

It looked lik they had a couple mini buns on the sides and top of her hair along with the tiara.  

She was so cute!

You could always call and ask what they could do with your DD's hair.

I really wish I took her pic.  Her and my DD were chatting away while waiting to be seated.



pl'smama said:


> This may be a little silly, but has anyone's DD or what not had the princess hair do, even with short hair?  My DD's hair is chin length and very sweet on her.  We and she, have no desire to grow it any longer than it is.  Has anyone seen how they do the princess hair style with short hair?  It can't go up in a  bun, so I am not sure what they would do?
> 
> TIA, Suz


----------



## pl'smama

GoofyGirlnPrincessV said:


> Last year there was a little girl that we saw at Cinderella's Gala Feast had been to BBB and had really short hair.
> 
> It looked lik they had a couple mini buns on the sides and top of her hair along with the tiara.
> 
> She was so cute!
> 
> You could always call and ask what they could do with your DD's hair.
> 
> I really wish I took her pic.  Her and my DD were chatting away while waiting to be seated.






Thanks Lynn, that is good to know.  When the times comes I will call and talk to someone about it to, just to be safe.  No use paying all that money if they do not really do anything different to her hair!!

Suz


----------



## ksloane

pl'smama said:


> This may be a little silly, but has anyone's DD or what not had the princess hair do, even with short hair?  My DD's hair is chin length and very sweet on her.  We and she, have no desire to grow it any longer than it is.  Has anyone seen how they do the princess hair style with short hair?  It can't go up in a  bun, so I am not sure what they would do?
> 
> TIA, Suz



I read/heard somewhere that they will just get it up and then do the bun or whatever with hair extensions...not sure if that's true...but my daughter also has short and thin hair and so I'm hoping that's right.


----------



## belle&beast

Does anyone know if they typically sell Belle's red holiday gown during the Christmas season?  We will be going to MVMCP and I would like to do BBB that morning.  Belle is DD's favorite and she would love the red dress!  I am looking on ebay, but haven't found a great price.  I know I have time, I just wondered if we can't find it at home if it would be available at the BBB.  Thanks!


----------



## quiltymom

belle&beast said:


> Does anyone know if they typically sell Belle's red holiday gown during the Christmas season?  We will be going to MVMCP and I would like to do BBB that morning.  Belle is DD's favorite and she would love the red dress!  I am looking on ebay, but haven't found a great price.  I know I have time, I just wondered if we can't find it at home if it would be available at the BBB.  Thanks!




You can get it on disneyshopping.com right now - and it's on sale!
http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...&productId=1187647&langId=-1&categoryId=14690
and the crown & wand  http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...&productId=1187520&langId=-1&categoryId=14690


----------



## belle&beast

quiltymom said:


> You can get it on disneyshopping.com right now - and it's on sale!
> http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...&productId=1187647&langId=-1&categoryId=14690
> and the crown & wand  http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...&productId=1187520&langId=-1&categoryId=14690



Thanks so much- I don't know how I missed that!!!  I just placed my order and had a $5 shipping code, too.   I know she is going to be so excited!  Our trip is a secret since it is so far in the future, so it will be hard for me to keep quiet!


----------



## joy13

pl'smama said:


> This may be a little silly, but has anyone's DD or what not had the princess hair do, even with short hair?  My DD's hair is chin length and very sweet on her.  We and she, have no desire to grow it any longer than it is.  Has anyone seen how they do the princess hair style with short hair?  It can't go up in a  bun, so I am not sure what they would do?
> 
> TIA, Suz




I think one of the styles includes extensions - so she could do that one.


----------



## NikkiKahne

Thank you for Posting that Link to the Costumes on Disney Outlet.

I just ordered the Cinderella Costume, and that's what I'll be wearing to the PPP (Hopefully if it comes back in January), and not to mention MNSSHP this year!!


----------



## trueblue

OK...so, I'm just wondering if I totally screwed up.  We've got a June trip planned...made an appt. at BBB for 9:30 a.m., with the intention of getting a reservation at some princess lunch or dinner thing...all booked!  Is it worth doing even though you're not going to be frolicking with the princesses at a meal??


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

trueblue said:


> OK...so, I'm just wondering if I totally screwed up.  We've got a June trip planned...made an appt. at BBB for 9:30 a.m., with the intention of getting a reservation at some princess lunch or dinner thing...all booked!  Is it worth doing even though you're not going to be frolicking with the princesses at a meal??



Oh yeah, its worth doing.  The little girls receive tons of attention at the parks when they have their hair done up!  Let her enjoy it.


----------



## Punky's Mama

I'm sure that your DD will love getting dressed up & pampered no matter what.  She will get lots of attention just walking through the park looking like a princess.  Maybe plan some other sort of special event around it.  I would make sure to take her to either Ariel's Grotto or the princess tent in Toon Town, etc to get some beautiful pictures with her and the princesses.  I think she will love it no matter what!


----------



## quiltymom

trueblue said:


> OK...so, I'm just wondering if I totally screwed up.  We've got a June trip planned...made an appt. at BBB for 9:30 a.m., with the intention of getting a reservation at some princess lunch or dinner thing...all booked!  Is it worth doing even though you're not going to be frolicking with the princesses at a meal??



You can then frolic with the princesses at a meet & greet!  Although we haven't done it yet, my assumption from reading all of these posts is that any girl will be in her glory doing this - then she'll get to show it off to the World afterwards!  Just think of the comments she'll get from other park guests.

And you can also try calling again other times to see if there are any openings.  Good luck!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

quiltymom that is exact what I was going to say.


----------



## ktturner

We are going to the BBB on our way in. I'm sure they'll receive tons of attention at the hotel, dinner (WCC) and then we're off to MK that night to see fireworks, parade, and play for a couple of hours. I"m sure the attention they'll get from everyone will be wonderful. My girls like acting like princesses anyway, and can you imagine anything more magical than feeling like a princess, looking like a princess, and being escorted down main street towards the castle on our first day back to WDW??? They won't even know that we don't have an ADR with princessess, they will be overwhelemed with the magic of it all anyway!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

trueblue said:


> OK...so, I'm just wondering if I totally screwed up. We've got a June trip planned...made an appt. at BBB for 9:30 a.m., with the intention of getting a reservation at some princess lunch or dinner thing...all booked! Is it worth doing even though you're not going to be frolicking with the princesses at a meal??


 
Yeah, those book up VERY quickly, as soon as the 180 days in advance opens at 7:00 a.m. EST!  Sometimes people cancel, though, so you could keep calling back to see if there are any openings.  Especially call 24 hours ahead of when you want to go, since people are charged a no-show fee if they cancel less than 24 hours before the meal.

Even if you don't do a princess meal, you should definitely do the BBB.  It isn't just for princess meals - that just happens to be what some people do after they do BBB.  The BBB is a separate experience, though, and would be worth it any day!


----------



## Treacle44

trueblue said:


> OK...so, I'm just wondering if I totally screwed up.  We've got a June trip planned...made an appt. at BBB for 9:30 a.m., with the intention of getting a reservation at some princess lunch or dinner thing...all booked!  Is it worth doing even though you're not going to be frolicking with the princesses at a meal??



No not at all, no matter what you do that day, your dd will be admired everywhere she goes.  Try to book a character meal, maybe Crystal Palace of Chef Mickey's if you can't get CRT, Princess Storybook or 1900 park Fayre (have you tried all 3?).  It's a great experience on it's own and the photo memories last forvever.


----------



## queenof3

I would try and keep calling for reservations too.  I called wanting to swtich my CRT meal to a different day and had my pick of times!  People will cancel CRT and Akershus if they aren't going to go because they charge credit cards both places so you may be able to get in eventually!


----------



## Groovee

Have just booked dd in for the crown package on the 6th July at 1pm and they were pretty empty as I could have any time from 9am!  We're doing park Fare for dinner.  So we will have to get her dressed up too.  Ds is going to the MK barber shop for his hair doo.


----------



## ksloane

Don't forget there are 3 different princess meals - CRT, Ashkerus, and 1900 Park Fare. Keep trying all of them and you will have better luck.


----------



## ktturner

OK, so my DD had a b'day party for another little 5 year old yesterday at Club Libby Lou's. It was really cool to see all the kids getting fixed up. But I kept thinking in my head, "on the BBB thread they said the BBB does this, and this and this" about things they weren't doing at Libby lou. 
She had an amazing time and had none of my thoughts since she doesn't know what the BBB is yet. 

Now I'm more excited than ever to bring my DDs to BBB for their princess time!!!! Keeping it a surprise is getting increasingly harder!!!!


----------



## greenmickeyfanatic

I am 12 now but will be 13 when i go over thanksgiving break. I was wondering if girls my age will be wearing princess dresses! also im short n sorta tiny-i usually wear 12-14- and i was wondering if they run sorta big so i can buy it there or should i buy one before just in case. also i think i will get the princess look with probably the works and was wondering for ideas of the dress(which one is pink?) sry for all the questions this will be my first time if you can call it that because i went when i was 3 but dont remember anything!


-------Rachel--------


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

greenmickeyfanatic said:


> I am 12 now but will be 13 when i go over thanksgiving break. I was wondering if girls my age will be wearing princess dresses! also im short n sorta tiny-i usually wear 12-14- and i was wondering if they run sorta big so i can buy it there or should i buy one before just in case. also i think i will get the princess look with probably the works and was wondering for ideas of the dress(which one is pink?) sry for all the questions this will be my first time if you can call it that because i went when i was 3 but dont remember anything!
> 
> 
> -------Rachel--------


 
I don't know if you will be able to find a dress in your size it has been mentioned that they have been seen but your chances would be better buying before you arrive the pink princess is Sleeping Beauty/Aurora. You may want to take a look at disneyshopping.com and they have costumes our right now as well as last years in the outlet section and you can see the size chart. Have a great time!


----------



## december

greenmickeyfanatic said:


> I am 12 now but will be 13 when i go over thanksgiving break. I was wondering if girls my age will be wearing princess dresses! also im short n sorta tiny-i usually wear 12-14- and i was wondering if they run sorta big so i can buy it there or should i buy one before just in case. also i think i will get the princess look with probably the works and was wondering for ideas of the dress(which one is pink?) sry for all the questions this will be my first time if you can call it that because i went when i was 3 but dont remember anything!
> 
> 
> -------Rachel--------



I don't think you'll be able to wear it in the park.  I think the age limit is 10 (someone can correct me on this) unless it is a special event, like the Pirate and Princess or Halloween parties.  I would hate for you to be turned away at the gate!  Just check into it before you spend too much money on a dress!

You stated that you are short and tiny, so you maybe OK.  The rules are just to keep adults from passing as employees.


----------



## belle&beast

The link you posted for Belle's holiday dress was great!  I received the dress today and it is beautiful!!!!  It is prettier than the picture IMO. My DD is going to love it- she has always wanted the red dress. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

Can anyone tell me if they have posted the hours of the new BBB in MK?  I am trying so hard to work on my itenerary for our trip in Dec.  I have only a couple of weeks left until I can make all my ressies and I really need to book this on the 180 mark.
Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I am not sure what time they open for sure but we were able to get an appt. for our trip for 9am. We ended up changing it to a later time b/c it is a party night for us.


----------



## Granite State Heidi

Ok..I did manage to read through ALL of the posts in this thread... 

My ressies for the BBB at MK in October, 9:00am.  DD6 will be getting the Coach Package, with the Disney Diva Style.  Here are my questions:

1.If they paint DD's nails..is it the quick dry polish?  

2. I've noticed in the pictures that the "BLONDE" hair extensions look to be full and fluffy, while the "BROWN" hair extensions look to be stringy.  Is it my imagination?  Does it depend on the way the FGiT styles the exetenstion?

3. I wish to buy the little tiara to go with the DIVA style.  Any ideas on the cost of the tiara, and also the Mickey Head barette?

4.  At the new MK location, do you think they'll have all of the hair and make up stuff available for sale?

5. Any idea on the pricing for the rhinestone barettes, mickey head "jaw clips", hair extenstions and make up pallets and the Rhinestone Face Stickers?

TIA!


----------



## Blaze12

Where in MK is the new boutique??


----------



## Granite State Heidi

Blaze12 said:


> Where in MK is the new boutique??



Right inside the castle!!  I think King Arthur's Art store is there right now.  That will be closing, and the BBB will be opening in September 2007.


----------



## capturedfairy

I booked appt at BBB for DD, on 09/03/07 just before the PPP at MK!!!!!  she will be 3 at the end of that week. We booked the crown pkg. is it worth the expensive WOD costumes for her? or should i buy the less expesive and bring them with us??? she is a size 4. She really doesn't know the difference in dresses yet...

 Any experiences with a "little princess"? also, do anyone on the thread has any used dress that their DD is not able to wear anymore? maybe i can buy them from you.i checked on ebay, but the good ones go so fast and are almost as pricey as getting them at theWOD.

 I can't wait to do this, it sounds like fun !!!!


----------



## pednurse

OK, a question of my own....if anyone can help.  My DD5 was all enthusiastic and begged to be able to go to the BBB, so I made ressies for June 7 (our last day there per her request as she wanted it just before the plane ride home rather than having it that way at the parks).  Today she informs me she doesn't want anyone else besides me doing her hair because she doesn't want to cry (she has waist-length fine hair that tends to tangle and gets pulled when brushed and she refuses to have it shorter....she's fascinated with Rapunzel right now).     She wants the hairdo, tiara, and such, but wants them to only do her nails.  My question is....do you think they would let me put her hair up myself and then they could add the tiara and do the nails?  Or do they insist on doing the hair themselves?  And if we end up not doing the BBB, do they sell the tiara and Mickey barrett in the shop next door?  Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## luv2plan

I admit, I did not read through all the threads.  

But, are they taking ressies for the new BBB inside MK?

Thanks! I have two boys that might like doing the cool dude thing.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Granite State Heidi said:


> 1.If they paint DD's nails..is it the quick dry polish?
> 
> 2. I've noticed in the pictures that the "BLONDE" hair extensions look to be full and fluffy, while the "BROWN" hair extensions look to be stringy. Is it my imagination? Does it depend on the way the FGiT styles the exetenstion?
> 
> 3. I wish to buy the little tiara to go with the DIVA style. Any ideas on the cost of the tiara, and also the Mickey Head barette?
> 
> 4. At the new MK location, do you think they'll have all of the hair and make up stuff available for sale?
> 
> 5. Any idea on the pricing for the rhinestone barettes, mickey head "jaw clips", hair extenstions and make up pallets and the Rhinestone Face Stickers?
> 
> TIA!


 
1~the nail polish is a like a clear coat glitter and yes it dries fast.
2~ I don't have expierence w/ this hair style yet so I don't know.
3~ They are available for about 6.50 each but could be as much as 10 dollars it has been a little while.
4~ It is unknown yet if they will have a gift shop w/ it I am sure they will to accomodate the castle package, but the makeup and nails they use you get to keep.
5~ The nails I know are 6.50 and I believe everything else mention in your #5 is 6.50 but they could be as much as 10 dollars each.



capturedfairy said:


> I booked appt at BBB for DD, on 09/03/07 just before the PPP at MK!!!!!  she will be 3 at the end of that week. We booked the crown pkg. is it worth the expensive WOD costumes for her? or should i buy the less expesive and bring them with us??? she is a size 4. She really doesn't know the difference in dresses yet...
> 
> Any experiences with a "little princess"? also, do anyone on the thread has any used dress that their DD is not able to wear anymore? maybe i can buy them from you.i checked on ebay, but the good ones go so fast and are almost as pricey as getting them at theWOD.
> 
> I can't wait to do this, it sounds like fun !!!!


 
If you don't think that you will want to spend the money when you get there it would be okay to bring your own dress. If you think you will crack when you get there I would just wait. The quality of the dresses are much better then most places they difference in dress quaility between the disney store and disney varies. I have a cinderella dress that we got at the disney store and in my opinion is 100 times nicer(sp?) than the ones in disney. They change the dresses so often though that it is hard to say who will have the nicer dress. You can also checkout disneyshopping.com they have some on sale for 29.99 they also have some in the outlet section online. 





The dress dd6 has one is the one I bought from the disney store. The dress dd3 has on is one I bought off of ebay and I still like it better than the disney ones. They still have it available on ebay in shops.



pednurse said:


> My question is....do you think they would let me put her hair up myself and then they could add the tiara and do the nails? Or do they insist on doing the hair themselves? And if we end up not doing the BBB, do they sell the tiara and Mickey barrett in the shop next door? Thanks for any help you can give me!


 
They may let you do her hair I am not sure another thing that you could do is just brush it into a ponytail and then let them do the rest if that would make it easier for her. If you do not do BBB you can purchase all of these items at any resort gift shop w/out having to go to DtD.



luv2plan said:


> I admit, I did not read through all the threads.
> 
> But, are they taking ressies for the new BBB inside MK?
> 
> Thanks! I have two boys that might like doing the cool dude thing.


 
Yes they have started taking ressies on 4/29 for the MK location. You might also want to consider the barbershop on main street if they don't want to do the girly boutique they offer something similiar for the same price.


----------



## kkc_mom

Ok, so I have been planning our trip in October for a few months now. Got ressies at BBB and then switched to the castle BBB. I have been planning the girls costumes and today it struck me...my oldest is 10. She will be wearing a white flower girl dress that we will have customized. We are adding blue accents to the white gown so its kinda Cinderella-ish. Do you think she will be okay since its a special occasion dress and not really a costume?   (She will be wearing it twice. Once to BBB and to dinner at 1900 Park Fare and to MNSSHP.)


----------



## greenmickeyfanatic

kkc_mom said:


> Ok, so I have been planning our trip in October for a few months now. Got ressies at BBB and then switched to the castle BBB. I have been planning the girls costumes and today it struck me...my oldest is 10. She will be wearing a white flower girl dress that we will have customized. We are adding blue accents to the white gown so its kinda Cinderella-ish. Do you think she will be okay since its a special occasion dress and not really a costume?   (She will be wearing it twice. Once to BBB and to dinner at 1900 Park Fare and to MNSSHP.)




she will be fine anyone up to the age of 10 can wear a dress  i have to admit it - i will be 13 when i go(but i look like im 8) and im going to wear a dress  i will be tinkerbell  i think ill pass - if anybody says anything i will change but i dont think it will happen because everyone who doesnt know me at our school just trying to make casual conversation will say either hows 3rd grade or hows 4th grade


----------



## capturedfairy

Thanks for all the advice. I might wait for at least the last 2-3 weeks and see what she is into then, to buy the dress, as well if i can see the halloween costumes at the Disney Store in about late Aug, just before we leave, i know it can save me like 20.00. She really doesn't know the diff. Just a pretty dress. I do not want any cheapo ones either, just nice Disney store ones at least.

I can't wait for this trip, its going to be great. It is DD Bday , our 10th anniversary , and celebrating he is back from the Middle East(Navy)!!!


----------



## capturedfairy

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!! I will wait until i know what she is into at the time we are about to leave to get the right dress. The halloween ones for this year might even be available at the Disney store by then, if i get one of those i guess i could save a good $20. And they are nice too, i really think she doesn't knows the difference, but MOM does, 

I want something nice but not too expensive, because she doesn't really know, but i do not want any cheapo either.Son might do the "Cool Dude" style at the MK babershop.   

Please keep all the pictures coming, all the girls are adorable .I enjoy the pics a lot. I will post ours as soon as we get back early Sept. I missed the new BBB by days...


----------



## greenmickeyfanatic

thats so cool my brother is a marine- he is in special forces training


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

kkc_mom said:


> Ok, so I have been planning our trip in October for a few months now. Got ressies at BBB and then switched to the castle BBB. I have been planning the girls costumes and today it struck me...my oldest is 10. She will be wearing a white flower girl dress that we will have customized. We are adding blue accents to the white gown so its kinda Cinderella-ish. Do you think she will be okay since its a special occasion dress and not really a costume?  (She will be wearing it twice. Once to BBB and to dinner at 1900 Park Fare and to MNSSHP.)


 
Just remember to bring an extra pair of clothes for your dd to change into even if you put them in a locker for her if she wants to change.



capturedfairy said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I might wait for at least the last 2-3 weeks and see what she is into then, to buy the dress, as well if i can see the halloween costumes at the Disney Store in about late Aug, just before we leave, i know it can save me like 20.00. She really doesn't know the diff. Just a pretty dress. I do not want any cheapo ones either, just nice Disney store ones at least.
> 
> I can't wait for this trip, its going to be great. It is DD Bday , our 10th anniversary , and celebrating he is back from the Middle East(Navy)!!!


 
I little brother was in Iraq(I don't remember exactly where) in 2005 as well as my cousin who was in Ramadi and he was just deployed again last month for more than a year this time. They are both Army 3rd Infantry division my brother is w/ Ft Stewart. My cousin left through a base in Virginia he was deployed from Saul in 2004. So a very big WELCOME HOME to him.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Ok I forgot to say the closer it gets to halloween the cheaper the dresses get at the disney store.


----------



## capturedfairy

Thanks for your welcome home message. 

Its really tough having family over there at war. Please give my thanks to all of them and say how much it is appreciated. And the spouses too because they are the backbone of these families now. 

Thanks for the info, i will wait until closer to leaving(Sept 1) that way i can see whats nice at the Disney Store.


----------



## PlutoPup

Hi everyone.  There is no age limit for the BBB.  The costume's go up to size 12 kids.  If you do the top of the line package, its about $160 +.  A lot of $$ but totally worth it!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

When did they change the age limit. The current starting price for the castle package is 175 before tax, and when the Mk location opens the price will increase to 179.99.


----------



## december

I thought there was a minimum age requirement of 3.  I know there is no upper age limit to BBB, but there is a limit to who is allowed to wear costumes in the park.  Teens and adults can't wear costumes except to special events (SWW, PPP, Halloween party, etc.)


----------



## luv2plan

I looked through every page of the thread and only found two pictures of boys...anyone else have pictures of their "Cool Dudes"?

Thanks! and Happy planning!


----------



## Blaze12

luv2plan said:


> I looked through every page of the thread and only found two pictures of boys...anyone else have pictures of their "Cool Dudes"?
> 
> Thanks! and Happy planning!



We are going in 10 days!!!   DD is getting some princess done and DS is getting the cool dude.  I will share photos when we get back for you!!!


----------



## Blaze12

Forgot to post!!  I just made a PS for BBB in MK for MNSSHP in October!!!  

( How many acronyms can I get in one post!!  )


----------



## luv2plan

Thanks Blaze! I booked for my two guys, I think it will be fun. I just have to keep them out of the pool the next day before MNSSHP!


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

My nephew is getting the cool dude done in about a week and a half. I will be sure to post pictures when we get back. I am sure that him and my niece will have a great time. They are both three and we are doing this for them while my other nephew who is 4 is on the Pirate Adventure.


----------



## quiltymom

Blaze12 said:


> Forgot to post!!  I just made a PS for BBB in MK for MNSSHP in October!!!
> 
> ( How many acronyms can I get in one post!!  )



You could've added BTW, lol, whichever restaurant you will be eating at...   

Have fun!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Blaze12 said:


> Forgot to post!! I just made a PS for BBB in MK for MNSSHP in October!!!
> 
> ( How many acronyms can I get in one post!!  )


 


quiltymom said:


> You could've added BTW, lol, whichever restaurant you will be eating at...
> 
> Have fun!


----------



## Blaze12

Mickey Fanatic said:


> My nephew is getting the cool dude done in about a week and a half. I will be sure to post pictures when we get back. I am sure that him and my niece will have a great time. They are both three and we are doing this for them while my other nephew who is 4 is on the Pirate Adventure.



We will be there Saturday morning, what day are you going??


----------



## Blaze12

OK girls, let me see if I can get your input.  

I have a 9:00 appointment at BBB.  We are just doing hair and makeup.  How long do you think that will take???  Afterwards I want to get her photos done, how long does that usually take??  Then we are going to MK for the rest of the day.  Just trying to figure out when we will be getting to MK.  What do you think?? (ETA: taking disney transportation).


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Blaze12 said:


> OK girls, let me see if I can get your input.
> 
> I have a 9:00 appointment at BBB. We are just doing hair and makeup. How long do you think that will take??? Afterwards I want to get her photos done, how long does that usually take?? Then we are going to MK for the rest of the day. Just trying to figure out when we will be getting to MK. What do you think?? (ETA: taking disney transportation).


 
I would say 1hr total and for hair, make up and photos (it may be less I like to over estimate rather than under). I would take a bus to GF if you want to ride the monorail the rest of the way and truthfully when we stayed at the Poly since GF was the last stop seatings were slim pickings, I personally would go to CR and walk to mk. since you appt is for 9 I would say you will be in the park by 10.45


----------



## M2DD's

We don't have time to do BBB before we go to the PPP. My 2 DD's already have disney dresses for DS(Belle&Sleeping beauty) Can I run into BBB and just buy those cute silver crowns I see in all the pictures?  I figured I can put their hair in bun before we leave to go to the party.  I also love the glitter(pixie dust) can you purchase that, Is it hair spay with glitter or just powder.
Laura


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

M2DD's said:


> We don't have time to do BBB before we go to the PPP. My 2 DD's already have disney dresses for DS(Belle&Sleeping beauty) Can I run into BBB and just buy those cute silver crowns I see in all the pictures? I figured I can put their hair in bun before we leave to go to the party. I also love the glitter(pixie dust) can you purchase that, Is it hair spay with glitter or just powder.
> Laura


 
You don't have to go to BBB in order to purchase the crown you should be able to purchase it at your resort gift shop. If they don't have them they are in WoD as well. I don't know if BBB will sell them to you or if they will even you can purchase it in the store. The pixie dust is in a wand that the FGMiT sprinkle on the hair I have not seen the glitter for sale but I was never looking to buy it since I own about 100 lbs of it that I have gotten from walmart and various other places.

ETA~ you can see from this pic she is sprinkling the glitter/pixiedust into dds hair.


----------



## M2DD's

Thanks for the quick response will be at the Contemporary so I'll look in their gift shop.  What dept. do you get the glitter in at walmart?  I have a jell roller that has glitter but it doesn't work to well.
laura


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I have found it in the area w/ hair products as well as the makeup section at walmart. You may want to check out any beauty type stores likes sally's if you have one in your area as well as walgreens, cvs, riteaid. I would think that you could also find it at afterthoughts, claires, or the icing. Its been awhile sinces I have had to buy it b/c a little goes a long way.


----------



## budbeerlady

Thanks for this great thread! We booked it at the castle for DD's 7th birthday, a couple of hours before MNSSHP so she will be done up and ready for the party. (And it saves me from trying to do her hair and all for the party!)


----------



## kimkarli

Totally off topic, but is anyone else having trouble with the New Posts not coming up?


----------



## SueRS

kimkarli said:


> Totally off topic, but is anyone else having trouble with the New Posts not coming up?



 Yes me too!  Who do we let know?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

you can try the technical board if your problem persists.


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

greenmickeyfanatic said:


> she will be fine anyone up to the age of 10 can wear a dress  i have to admit it - i will be 13 when i go(but i look like im 8) and im going to wear a dress  i will be tinkerbell  i think ill pass - if anybody says anything i will change but i dont think it will happen because everyone who doesnt know me at our school just trying to make casual conversation will say either hows 3rd grade or hows 4th grade



I'm confused... I am going to the MNSSHP on 9/14 and made reservations for BBB for that day and have a Cinderella dress picked out, are you saying that since I'm over 10 I can't wear the dress?? I'm very confused


----------



## LisaNJ25

XxStaceFacexX said:


> I'm confused... I am going to the MNSSHP on 9/14 and made reservations for BBB for that day and have a Cinderella dress picked out, are you saying that since I'm over 10 I can't wear the dress?? I'm very confused



Anyone can dress up for the hard ticket events.. like MNSSHP.

On regular park days once you hit 10 and buy an adult ticket you cannot dress up.


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

LisaNJ25 said:


> Anyone can dress up for the hard ticket events.. like MNSSHP.
> 
> On regular park days once you hit 10 and buy an adult ticket you cannot dress up.



ok so to be clear, I can not enter the MK that day wearing my dress but I can change into it when the party starts?? I have 1:00 reservations at BBB that day and lunch at CRT at 3:00, I was planning on staying in costume after BBB is this allowed??


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

Blaze12 said:


> We will be there Saturday morning, what day are you going??



We are arriving in Orlando on the 19th and will be at BBB on the 23rd.


----------



## NikkiKahne

Stacey -

You won't be able to be in Costume after the BBB - You will be able to wear your Costume for MNSSHP - You can just bring your Costume in a Bag, or Backpack, and change. They will normally start letting Party Guests in at about 4:00 PM, so anytime after that, you are more than welcome to wear your Costume. Not before 4:00 PM though, you wouldn't be allowed to wear it Since it's still a "Normal," Park Day up until 4.


----------



## kimkarli

I'm not sure, but it is really bothering me!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> you can try the technical board if your problem persists.


 


kimkarli said:


> I'm not sure, but it is really bothering me!!


----------



## mom2mek

This might have already been answered, but I didn't read all the posts:  Will they do anything at all if I bring my almost 3 year old to the BBB with her sister and cousins?  She will be turning 3 two weeks after our trip.


----------



## capturedfairy

Yes, you can take your almost 3 little one. I made ressies for my almost 3 y/o DD  on 09/03 before the PPP. The CM said as long as she is 30 days or less away, that he didn't think that there would be any problem.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

yes you can bring her to BBB and get any one of the three packages that you choose.


----------



## cafeolemom

We got back two weeks ago from my daughters Make a Wish and here are pics of my little girl at BBB.  SHe LOVED it!


----------



## Punky's Mama

How adorable!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ksloane

Beautiful pics cafeolemom


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

NikkiKahne said:


> Stacey -
> 
> You won't be able to be in Costume after the BBB - You will be able to wear your Costume for MNSSHP - You can just bring your Costume in a Bag, or Backpack, and change. They will normally start letting Party Guests in at about 4:00 PM, so anytime after that, you are more than welcome to wear your Costume. Not before 4:00 PM though, you wouldn't be allowed to wear it Since it's still a "Normal," Park Day up until 4.



thanks for the response.. I LOVE the pic in your signature, what is it called?!?!?


----------



## TLC371

I'm so excited--we booked BBB for my niece on October 31st!  We're going to the MNSSHP that night, and she changes her mind daily for what princess she wants to be.  She's going to be my flower girl in my wedding and this is our present to her for being in the wedding.  My other niece is going to Disney in February and we are sending her to the BBB as well.  My sister will be booking the appointment and thanks to you girls who answered my question earlier in  this thread, I know I can get Disney Dollars or a gift card to give to her to pay for her visit to the BBB.  

For the Oct. 31st appointment, we also booked my soon to be step-son for the Cool Dude experience as well.


----------



## Blaze12

We are going to be there in a few days!! I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!  Any pictures anyone wants me to take while I am there???


----------



## ktturner

Blaze12 said:


> We are going to be there in a few days!! I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!  Any pictures anyone wants me to take while I am there???



How about the current outfit selection?? to help some of us decide what we're doing as far as buying the dress and all . . . esp. cinderella and sleeping beauty. 

Oh and have a terrific time!


----------



## Blaze12

You got it!! I will try to get some photos of the costume area.  They have good photos on ebay though.  Have any outfits changed at all??  It always seems like the same ones to me.  

I am soooooooo excited.


----------



## Duchess728

is_it_october_yet2? said:


> our trip is scheduled for october, and we plan to go to the BBB while there.  we have this bright idea to go to the BBB and then do a character meal at the castle.  any ideas or suggestions would be great---my only concern is spending about half a day between the BBB and then the meal( this is time that could be spent enjoying the park)


The new boutique will be opening up on September 10, 2007 in the Magic Kingdom. They are now taking reservations but you must book soon because they will fill up fast. It will be where the King's Gallery used to be in Cinderella's castle. That way you can have fun at the park, make your boutique reservation, and get to your lunch/dinner in time. It's worth looking into and if you already made your reservation at the boutique at Downtown Disney perhaps you can call reservation hotline and switch locations. I hope I was able to help. Have fun on your trip! )


----------



## Duchess728

greenmickeyfanatic said:


> I am 12 now but will be 13 when i go over thanksgiving break. I was wondering if girls my age will be wearing princess dresses! also im short n sorta tiny-i usually wear 12-14- and i was wondering if they run sorta big so i can buy it there or should i buy one before just in case. also i think i will get the princess look with probably the works and was wondering for ideas of the dress(which one is pink?) sry for all the questions this will be my first time if you can call it that because i went when i was 3 but dont remember anything!
> 
> 
> -------Rachel--------


You might be able to fit in either Cinderella or Jasmine. Those are the only 2 costumes that come in an XL.


----------



## minnie tracey

Many thanx for this thread it has answered all my questions on BBB. What stared as an idea from a small article on another unofficial WDW site developed into a full google search and I was led to this thread on disboards.

Today  after spending a few days reading all these pages and some consultation with DH I booked the full works for my DD,s 4 and 6 for 12th NOV, the start of our second week. I was going to keep it as a surprise from my DD's but they saw me researching and they both have decided what hair and dress they want already. DD6 keeps asking me to bring up the page on the computer to look at the pretty princess photos. 

A a big thank you to everyone who has posted their beautifull photos of the BBB makeovers on here for us to see, DD6 (she will be nearly 7 when we go) is ver excited about this and DH agrees that as we only do WDW every 2 years she may feel a little to old the next time we go as all children grow up at different rates. It is great to see the photos and descriptions of what actually hapens as it is a lot of money t.o save up.  Now just to decide if there is enough money for MVMCP and a character meal.


----------



## Skippy24

Is the BBB like the restaurants and book up immediately? We're going the first week of Oct and I haven't set exactly when would be a good date to take my girls. But should I hurry up and decide or should I still be ok for a couple more weeks? Thanks for you help!!


----------



## PlutoPup

The costume alone at the BBB was around $60 bucks - I think the wedding costumes were a little more.  I think the costume included the tiara, shoes and wand.  Im not 100% on that.  Seriously... you really do lose your memory after having kids..lol


----------



## gottalluvmickey

If I bring a tiara for my daughter, will they put it in her hair when they style it?  Or does a tiara come with the basic package (just hair and make-up)?


----------



## Blaze12

I NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!  OK, I 'thought' I knew what she was wearing to BBB Sat AM, but now I dont!!!!!  Which do you think??

A.   Pink and Gold Sleeping Beauty w/ Gold Crown (I hope it stays w/ the fake hair, she doesnt have a ton of hair to hold it.








B.   Pink and white ballgown w/ silver and rhinestone tiara (also have jewelry to match this).









C.  Fluffy Halter. 









Dont want her to get too hot, so I picked these.  The velvet ones just are too hot for right now.   She wants to wear them all, but I am not packing all of them.    What do you think will be best for the parks?


----------



## CampbellScot

If that little girl isn't the CUTEST thing!!! I love all the dresses!!! What a lucky little girl to have so many fashion choices!!!  

I'd go with Sleeping Beauty if it isn't going to be hot and humid! If it's going to be sticky weather I'd go with dress #2! I love all the dresses. She''s darling in all of them!!!


----------



## CampbellScot

gottalluvmickey said:


> If I bring a tiara for my daughter, will they put it in her hair when they style it?  Or does a tiara come with the basic package (just hair and make-up)?



I have that  SAME question!! I think a smallish tiara comes with each hair style, but if you want the bigger ones or the Princess specific ones, you have to bring it with you or buy it there!


----------



## Blaze12

You want to know my secret??  The most expensive one was $6!!!!!!!!!!!  I buy them 75-90% off after halloween for her trunk!!!


----------



## Weeziblu

Okay, I loooooove the Sleeping Beauty dress, but if its going to be really hot and humid, I think either B or C might be better.  Then I'd choose based on which hair you are planning on doing.  For A, I'd go with the Princess hair.  For B, I'd probably get Disney Diva or Princess. But if you go with dress C, I'd definately pick that crazy pop star hair.  Poofy dress deserves wild hair!  

They're all really pretty.  I also buy dress-up clothes after Halloween!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Skippy24 said:


> Is the BBB like the restaurants and book up immediately? We're going the first week of Oct and I haven't set exactly when would be a good date to take my girls. But should I hurry up and decide or should I still be ok for a couple more weeks? Thanks for you help!!


 
It might when you will be there the MK location will be open and more than likely if you don't call it will be booked especially if it is a party night, but at least now you have two locations available.


----------



## Blaze12

We are going w/ the Disney Diva.  She doesnt have enough hair to put in a bun!!!


----------



## Blaze12

OH, another question.  Does she get dressed at the hotel or at the boutique/salon??  What is easier do you think??  Or is something special done while they are getting dressed?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

gottalluvmickey said:


> If I bring a tiara for my daughter, will they put it in her hair when they style it? Or does a tiara come with the basic package (just hair and make-up)?


 


CampbellScot said:


> I have that SAME question!! I think a smallish tiara comes with each hair style, but if you want the bigger ones or the Princess specific ones, you have to bring it with you or buy it there!


 
The small rhinestone tiara only comes w/ the fairytale princess hairstyle. If you bring your own they will most likely add it for you just let them know that you would like them to put it in.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Blaze12 said:


> OH, another question. Does she get dressed at the hotel or at the boutique/salon?? What is easier do you think?? Or is something special done while they are getting dressed?


 
If you are doing the coach or crown package I would just let her wear it there. I don't think they let you change in dressing room if you are not doing the castle package. I have never tried but they might. They don't/didn't do anything special while they were changing.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Blaze12 said:


> I NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!!! OK, I 'thought' I knew what she was wearing to BBB Sat AM, but now I dont!!!!! Which do you think??
> 
> A. Pink and Gold Sleeping Beauty w/ Gold Crown (I hope it stays w/ the fake hair, she doesnt have a ton of hair to hold it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Pink and white ballgown w/ silver and rhinestone tiara (also have jewelry to match this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C. Fluffy Halter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont want her to get too hot, so I picked these. The velvet ones just are too hot for right now. She wants to wear them all, but I am not packing all of them.  What do you think will be best for the parks?


 

these are all so qute. I can't give you any suggestions on which one to take b/c I have a hard enough time on my own w/ that. I usually end up using dd's dance costume bag and packing all of the disney costumes my dd's have and bringing them and we use them all.


----------



## Blaze12

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> these are all so qute. I can't give you any suggestions on which one to take b/c I have a hard enough time on my own w/ that. I usually end up using dd's dance costume bag and packing all of the disney costumes my dd's have and bringing them and we use them all.




You could  be my long lost twin!!!  Check out these, Kiera's first trip to disney!!



















Finally, she  had enough





I cant get away with it anymore though.  We now live in FL, and I think DH would divorce me if I tried that on him again!!


----------



## ktturner

wow. I love how you matched that up. How long did you have to stand in line to get just the right character each time?!?!?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

we had the same snow white and belle costume our minnie is from 2002 and our ariel is the one from disney but they ariel head band is adorable my dd6 would love one.


----------



## Blaze12

We made the Ariel (that was the longest line).  Minnie was at Chef Mickey's, so no wait there, snow white and beast were in Epcot, no wait either.  Cinderella was very fast, from what I remember.  That was 2 years ago though.  


Now that Kiera is 3, we have Jadyn (4 months old) who I get to torture all over again!!   DS likes to wear pirate stuff, so I can torment him a bit too!!!


----------



## CampbellScot

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> The small rhinestone tiara only comes w/ the fairytale princess hairstyle. If you bring your own they will most likely add it for you just let them know that you would like them to put it in.



WOW! Thanks for letting me know. I know I can buy a crown there, but that would cost an arm and a leg on TOP of everything else. I just saw a Belle crown for $2 somewhere....I have to remember where now! 

thanks for the response! You are SO great about answering all things BBB!!!


----------



## Blaze12

CampbellScot said:


> WOW! Thanks for letting me know. I know I can buy a crown there, but that would cost an arm and a leg on TOP of everything else. I just saw a Belle crown for $2 somewhere....I have to remember where now!
> 
> thanks for the response! You are SO great about answering all things BBB!!!




Big Lots usually carries them!!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

CampbellScot    I found myself replying to every BBB thread so I decided I would start this thread and I check it at least twice a day to make sure there are now unanswered questions.


----------



## Blaze12

Does anyone know off hand, do they have another tiara for sleeping beauty besides the gold one Kiera is wearing in her photo?   I want her to have one, but I dont think that is going to stay in her hair.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I don't remember seeing one but I wasn't really looking.


----------



## joy13

Blaze12 said:


> I NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!  OK, I 'thought' I knew what she was wearing to BBB Sat AM, but now I dont!!!!!  Which do you think??
> 
> A.   Pink and Gold Sleeping Beauty w/ Gold Crown (I hope it stays w/ the fake hair, she doesnt have a ton of hair to hold it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.   Pink and white ballgown w/ silver and rhinestone tiara (also have jewelry to match this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.  Fluffy Halter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont want her to get too hot, so I picked these.  The velvet ones just are too hot for right now.   She wants to wear them all, but I am not packing all of them.    What do you think will be best for the parks?




I'd go with #2, but they are all adorable!!!


----------



## Blaze12

cancer_survivor_06 said:


>



I keep looking at this photo of yours to see if I can see one in the background!!


----------



## capturedfairy

Yes there is a different Sleeping Beauty crown, but is the beaded. I saw it at walmart, its very cute too. Matches the wand. 

All of the pics are sooooooooooooo cute!! i can't wait to get the sleeping beauty dress that i ordered for my little one DD2.  I am really thinking if i should book a BBB appt for me too! she will be turning 3 when we go on Sept, just before the PPP. I am soooooooooooooo excited. Its her first trip to Disney.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Blaze12 said:


> I keep looking at this photo of yours to see if I can see one in the background!!


 
 
I did the samething after I saw your post I pulled up my photobucket to see if it showed one.


----------



## Blaze12

See, I told you, you are my long lost twin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ktturner

while we're on the topic. . . Mandy, looking behind your beautiful daughter I see those wonderful slippers. Do you know if there is somewhere I can find ones like that? I keep finding the hard plastic dress up shoes that would be no good for disney. Those slippers look more comfortable. . . or ideas of something different?


----------



## Blaze12

I know they had them at the Disney store around halloween, not sure now though.  Ebay ALWAYS has stuff like that.


----------



## helloirishkitty

I really wish that they had this around when I was a child!!
My 21 year old gets semi-jealous when I'm at WOD.. heh


----------



## dlnsmmy1

We just did BBB with my 3 yr old and it was wonderful. But, I thought I would let everyone in on something I did not know before going. The fairy godmothers (ladies that do the hairstyles) are not allowed to accept tips.  I was very surprised.  Just thought I would pass that on.  I hope everyone loves the experience as much as we did.


----------



## Blaze12

I am SOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!  ONE MORE DAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

ktturner said:


> while we're on the topic. . . Mandy, looking behind your beautiful daughter I see those wonderful slippers. Do you know if there is somewhere I can find ones like that? I keep finding the hard plastic dress up shoes that would be no good for disney. Those slippers look more comfortable. . . or ideas of something different?


 
To be honest w/ you I don't know how comfy those shoes will really be they are not soft and they are covered w/ sequins I don't even think they were flexible either. I loved them but really let your dd try them on and walk in them for a little while if you decide to get those. I am truely and ebayaholic and you can most likely find some similar to what you are looking for.



dlnsmmy1 said:


> We just did BBB with my 3 yr old and it was wonderful. But, I thought I would let everyone in on something I did not know before going. The fairy godmothers (ladies that do the hairstyles) are not allowed to accept tips. I was very surprised. Just thought I would pass that on. I hope everyone loves the experience as much as we did.


 
Thank you!


----------



## 2Pirates_1Princess

Just a suggestion for shoes.  My DD4 is doing this when we go to DW in 17   Days and shoes have been a big issue for us.  The dress up shoes do not look comfortable, but I wanted something nicer then her crocs or tennis shoes.  I found cute plastic jelly sandals at Old Navy.  They come in clear and pink.  I got the clear because she will probably be Cinderella.  They are cheap and can easily be worn and broken in.  I am going to buy her the dress up ones to wear around the house, but they just don't seem practical for walking around Disney World.  Just another suggestion.


----------



## ktturner

Thanks to all for your input. I want something cute, that will look nice, but comfort is a huge issue. 

I'll check out Ebay, it seems to be the place to go.

I also love any excuse to head to old navy and will look for the jellies. DD5 is going to be aurora (pink jellies?) and DD3 will be cinderella (clear??) so that would also work well.
Has your dd worn them yet to see if they are as comfy as I remember them?

Thanks!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

You may want to check out this link to target they have some really cute shoes glittery ballerina flats n white or pink and a few other styles. These are in the toddler section but they had a couple of other shoes that were really cute for costumes and everyday type use. They also have some shoes in the girls section.

http://www.target.com/gp/browse.htm...ld-browse=13936351&rank=pmrank&size=66&page=1


----------



## CampbellScot

does anybody know how much the little crowns with the combs on them cost? Do y'all know what I'm talking about? The teeny little crowns...like the ones that come with the Classic Princess hairstyle...for the life of me I cannot remember how much I paid for the one I got a few years ago. It can't have been that much...I think I got it at Tinks store at MK...but maybe that was at Disneyland.

Geez, memory is going at 26...I have a problem.


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

CampbellScot said:


> does anybody know how much the little crowns with the combs on them cost? Do y'all know what I'm talking about? The teeny little crowns...like the ones that come with the Classic Princess hairstyle...for the life of me I cannot remember how much I paid for the one I got a few years ago. It can't have been that much...I think I got it at Tinks store at MK...but maybe that was at Disneyland.
> 
> Geez, memory is going at 26...I have a problem.



Just to let you know, you can buy one of those in any Claire's Accessories stores in the US. It may even be a little cheaper than the ones in the park.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

They are about 6.50 but not more than 10 dollars.


----------



## ktturner

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> You may want to check out this link to target they have some really cute shoes glittery ballerina flats n white or pink and a few other styles. These are in the toddler section but they had a couple of other shoes that were really cute for costumes and everyday type use. They also have some shoes in the girls section.
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/browse.htm...ld-browse=13936351&rank=pmrank&size=66&page=1



those are really cute, and they have pink and white! We buy lots of Target shoes, but i haven't seen those in the stores yet. I'll go check again, before I pay shipping! THanks!


----------



## capturedfairy

Please post pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i enjoy the pics so much. I am looking foward to my ressies on Sept 3rd. I even booked one for myself!!!! 

and please talk about prices, i want the regular cinderella costume for her. I don't think it is worth it to get the Castle Package. we already have the sleeping beauty and crown from the Disney Store. But i know i will want to buy sopmething there, i always do!!! 

she is also almost 3!!!





dlnsmmy1 said:


> We just did BBB with my 3 yr old and it was wonderful. But, I thought I would let everyone in on something I did not know before going. The fairy godmothers (ladies that do the hairstyles) are not allowed to accept tips.  I was very surprised.  Just thought I would pass that on.  I hope everyone loves the experience as much as we did.


----------



## 2Pirates_1Princess

ktturner said:


> Thanks to all for your input. I want something cute, that will look nice, but comfort is a huge issue.
> 
> I'll check out Ebay, it seems to be the place to go.
> 
> I also love any excuse to head to old navy and will look for the jellies. DD5 is going to be aurora (pink jellies?) and DD3 will be cinderella (clear??) so that would also work well.
> Has your dd worn them yet to see if they are as comfy as I remember them?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes, My DD has worn them and she loves them.  Last year we went through three pairs.  The first pair she outgrew and the second pair she wore to death.  They are one of her favorite summer accessories.

She also had the target ballet flat in black sparkles.  They were really comfortable, but the sparkles came off easily.   They didn't last very long, but as you can tell from above she is hard on shoes.   She is a girly girl, but she has to keep up with her two older brothers.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

CampbellScot said:


> does anybody know how much the little crowns with the combs on them cost? Do y'all know what I'm talking about? The teeny little crowns...like the ones that come with the Classic Princess hairstyle...for the life of me I cannot remember how much I paid for the one I got a few years ago. It can't have been that much...I think I got it at Tinks store at MK...but maybe that was at Disneyland.
> 
> Geez, memory is going at 26...I have a problem.



I bought them for both my DDs when we were there in Dec. and they were $10 each.  They come in several shapes and colors.


----------



## graygables

My DD is doing her CP extension as a Fairy Godmother in Training...here's a link to my post about her!  I hope some of you get to experience a little pixie dust from Megan! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1456298


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Thanks graygables !!!!


----------



## PlutoPup

142121jasmine-med.jpg


----------



## theparsons

Just subscribing so I don't lose this great thread!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

CampbellScot said:


> does anybody know how much the little crowns with the combs on them cost?


 
I just got back from Disney and paid $10 each for the little tiaras you're talking about.  (Neither my friend or I got the hairdo that comes with the tiara, but we liked them, so we got them separately to wear some other time.)

Yup, my friend and I did BBB as adults.  It was fun!!     I got the Pop style with the electric blue-colored extensions and the colorful Mickey head clips (you can buy those clips on their own in the store for $1 each, by the way).  My friend got the Diva style with hair that matched her own and the crystal barettes/Bobby pins (I'm not sure which they are, as I never saw them after she took them off; I don't know how much these cost separately in the store as I didn't look for them).

The person who did my makeup did it way too heavy  but I did wear my hairstyle through the next night (washed it out the morning after that).  It wasn't hard to wash out, either - I shampooed twice just to make sure it was all out, but I really don't think I needed the second shampoo.

It was a surprise for my friend and she'd never heard of BBB before that morning (when "Tinker Bell" left us a letter about it with pix from the brochure y'all posted - thanks for that!), so when she saw all the little girls doing it, she was a bit worried, LOL.  I told her many adults do it and she felt much better when she saw another adult getting done after we were finished.

I definitely recommend it for adults!     I would do it again. 



BTW - when you bring home those little crystal tiaras, make sure you bring them home in a closed bag!  My tiara lost the top stone at some point, but I kept it in the small Disney shopping bag (with the handles tied together) they gave me for the purchase and the stone was in there, so I'll be able to fix it with some glue.


----------



## JodiR

I just booked for the first week of June and there were a lot of openings.  My dd is 10 and probably won't want the dress.  I was thinking of having her wear her dance costume.  She has a light blue flowing skirt that she is wearing over a black sleeveless leotard.  Think that might look cute?  Or she has a long red puffy tulle skirt.  We are have dinner at the 1900 Park Fare so the blue might look better when seeing Cinderella.


----------



## bethnburke

A few questions...  I just booked DD4 at BBB for the hair and makeup pkg at 11:00am June 29.  I will be taking her straight to GF for the Alice in Wonderland Tea Party at 1:30.  Will we have enough time?  

Also what do they give the girls to take home?  I remember seeing something about a princess bag with some stuff in it but I cant find it again.

Do we need to bring a comb or do they provide one?  Ive seen it mentioned both ways and Im wondering which is right.

I love all the great princess pics!  I cant wait to see DD with long curls.  She will be so excited!  Her hair is just getting to her shoulders and every time she has her hair trimmed she asks our hairdresser to cut her hair long.  Now it will finally come true!

Thanks for your help
Beth


----------



## Treacle44

bethnburke said:


> A few questions...  I just booked DD4 at BBB for the hair and makeup pkg at 11:00am June 29.  I will be taking her straight to GF for the Alice in Wonderland Tea Party at 1:30.  Will we have enough time?
> 
> Also what do they give the girls to take home?  I remember seeing something about a princess bag with some stuff in it but I cant find it again.
> 
> Do we need to bring a comb or do they provide one?  Ive seen it mentioned both ways and Im wondering which is right.
> 
> I love all the great princess pics!  I cant wait to see DD with long curls.  She will be so excited!  Her hair is just getting to her shoulders and every time she has her hair trimmed she asks our hairdresser to cut her hair long.  Now it will finally come true!
> 
> Thanks for your help
> Beth



I'm sure that will plenty of time. 

The girls get a bag with the make up pallette that was used and an extra pair of satick on nails if they're having the middle package.

We didn't privide a comb last year, but when I recently booked for this year, they said to bring one.


----------



## Ithastobe

Hello!  We got the Disney Vacation planning DVD and my daughter saw it in the video. She asked me about it and  I told her "wait... I'll check with my DisBoard buds to see what the scoop is"  And here you are! Thanks for the info.

I booked for 6/10.  They had 2:30, 5:00 and 5:30 reservations. Only a 5:00 reservation on 6/11.  My daughters are 7 and 9.  He mentioned bringing our own comb/brush and to get there 10 minutes early.  

Here is my question - how long does it take to get there once you arrive at Downtown Disney?  He said it was above the World Of Disney Store.  

I would like to go to Magic Kingdom in a.m, then go here for hair, then return to Magic Kingdom.  Too much??  thanks guys.


----------



## Treacle44

Ithastobe said:


> Hello!  We got the Disney Vacation planning DVD and my daughter saw it in the video. She asked me about it and  I told her "wait... I'll check with my DisBoard buds to see what the scoop is"  And here you are! Thanks for the info.
> 
> I booked for 6/10.  They had 2:30, 5:00 and 5:30 reservations. Only a 5:00 reservation on 6/11.  My daughters are 7 and 9.  He mentioned bringing our own comb/brush and to get there 10 minutes early.
> 
> Here is my question - how long does it take to get there once you arrive at Downtown Disney?  He said it was above the World Of Disney Store.
> 
> I would like to go to Magic Kingdom in a.m, then go here for hair, then return to Magic Kingdom.  Too much??  thanks guys.




Hiya

BB is in Market Place at DTD so it won't take you very long to walk to it.  IT's not above, it's in teh shop itself, go in the main entrance and go to the back.


----------



## Ithastobe

thank you.


----------



## mom2mek

My DD2 (who will be almost 3 at the time we visit) and my DD4 both have fairly sensitive heads.  They do fine with haircuts, and okay with regular styling of their hair (better for Grammy than for Mommy, but I digress) but I was just wondering for those of you who have been there - how hard do they brush/style their hair?.  The Fairytale princess looks so secure and from what I have read appears to hold up for a long time.  So my question is, how hard do they brush/pull their hair to get it up there?  Thanks.


----------



## silverarrowknits

Ithastobe said:


> I would like to go to Magic Kingdom in a.m, then go here for hair, then return to Magic Kingdom.  Too much??  thanks guys.



There is no direct Disney transportation from the parks to DtD (so people don't use free parking in DtD and then go to the parks).  This means if you are at the MK and using Disney transportation you will go from MK to a resort to DtD and back.  You can do this, but you will definitely be spending a lot of time traveling, so budget a good amount of transportation time if you have an ADR at the MK after BBB.


----------



## LisaNJ25

silverarrowknits said:


> There is no direct Disney transportation from the parks to DtD (so people don't use free parking in DtD and then go to the parks).  This means if you are at the MK and using Disney transportation you will go from MK to a resort to DtD and back.  You can do this, but you will definitely be spending a lot of time traveling, so budget a good amount of transportation time if you have an ADR at the MK after BBB.



I just realized this also the other day... My original plan was to do aninal kingdom half day.. eat at rainforest cafe.. back to the resort than to dtd for my 4:30 bbb ressies than to MK for the pirate and princess party.. but now I think thats to much lol

My new possible plans are take the morning off and enjoy POR and let the kids relax and swim... go to dtd for a late lunch at RFC.. than BBB.. after than take a bus to a monorail resort and head over to mk for the party.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

mom2mek said:


> My DD2 (who will be almost 3 at the time we visit) and my DD4 both have fairly sensitive heads. They do fine with haircuts, and okay with regular styling of their hair (better for Grammy than for Mommy, but I digress) but I was just wondering for those of you who have been there - how hard do they brush/style their hair?. The Fairytale princess looks so secure and from what I have read appears to hold up for a long time. So my question is, how hard do they brush/pull their hair to get it up there? Thanks.


 
They want you to brush their hair before they do anything and then they will use you brush/comb for the rest. If you or your dd think it might hurt you may want to consider you putting her hair in the ponytail and letting them do the rest.


----------



## Blaze12

I HAVE PICTURES!!!!!!!!  

The Cool Dude.  Kind of hard to do w/ super wavy hair, I think it would work out better w/ a kid who's hair you could spike.


----------



## Blaze12

And my Disney Diva!!





























And a top view to see those little clips it comes w/ not sure why though:





My photopass ones are awesome, especially the ones that she had done at the photo session afterwards!!  If I can figure out how to post them, I will.  I cant right click, and I cant find the image file when I few the source.


----------



## Blaze12

And a few more, because  I LOVE them!! 









Also, does anyone know how to do the bun?? I think this has been asked before.  Do they pull it all up the same way as the Disney Diva?  Then what do they do?? Do they roll it on something?? Or just fold it and pin it?   I am asking because I want to do it for her dance recital.


----------



## Ithastobe

Those pictures are awsome!  

My two girls hair is only to their shoulders, and they wanted the 'bun up' hairdo with the clip in the back. (i think it is Fairy Tail Princess)  Can they do it with hair only to shoulders, or should I talk the girls into another do?


----------



## Blaze12

I would love to hear responses as well.  Not sure if this is helpful or not, but DD's hair is shoulder too.  And this is what they pulled it up to:




So, I think they could do it. 

This is our before photo, right before we left (I didnt do anything w/ it before hand).


----------



## Fire14

Ithastobe said:


> Those pictures are awsome!
> 
> My two girls hair is only to their shoulders, and they wanted the 'bun up' hairdo with the clip in the back. (i think it is Fairy Tail Princess) Can they do it with hair only to shoulders, or should I talk the girls into another do?


 

My hair is shoulder length and I did fairy tale princess without issues. They pulled my hair up in pony tail and kinda rolled it under and used bobby pins and mickey clip to hold it in. plus LOTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS of super super hold spray.


----------



## kaysmommie

Blaze12 said:


> I would love to hear responses as well.  Not sure if this is helpful or not, but DD's hair is shoulder too.  And this is what they pulled it up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I think they could do it.
> 
> This is our before photo, right before we left (I didnt do anything w/ it before hand).



Love the pics!  Your DD is so cute.  Ican't wait for DD to go to MK BBB.  We usually skip it because it's a hassle going to DTD.


----------



## Ithastobe

Thanks for the pictures.  My girls hair is about that length so it should work.  (She looks adorable btw)!


----------



## jemaro148

I am taking my little sister Gracie (age 10) for her first trip to Disney, this bootique sounds like a real blast.  I am thinking she might just like to get her hair and makedup down.  We are going in August and she will probably be too hot in a fancy dress.  I am in my twenties, do you think they would object to me getting my hair done???  Sounds silly I know but I just want to share it with her, but at the same time I don't want to appear I don't know the word (silly) immature?....???   Just wanting some oppinions..
Thanks...


----------



## Ithastobe

Personally - I don't think it is silly for an adult to have their hair done up.  You see all kinds of adults with face painting, Mickey Ears etc.  The joy on your daughters face being dressed up like 'mommy' is worth it.  I say GO FOR IT!  That is my opinion.


----------



## princssdisnygina

I say do what you want to do!  I did it and had a blast!!!  Even though I did look silly I felt like a big kid...and how else are you supposed to feel at WDW?


----------



## Ithastobe

princssdisnygina  - You look GREAT!  What fun. Thanks for sharing.  I vow to get the 'beach hair braid' this year!  I always put it off cuz I'm too old - this year I'm doing it!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Thanks!  I had so much fun...and you know...they treated me like I was a little kid too!  There is absolutely nothing wrong with a grown woman being crazy and having fun!!  WDW is the best place to do it!!  I will do it again next time I go...I dont get to this weekend but I will in September!!  I am going to get a different hairdo this time though!  We actually got our first disney dream there!  They gave us matching tiaras for free!!  Now...she is not my daughter but my little cousin I practically raise because her home life isnt that great so doing this with her was amazing!  I would even go by myself though!  Why not? Be a kid for a day!  Or shall I say...a princess?

Gina


----------



## PlutoPup

After viewing these pics, I might be doing the BBB, too!!!! 
BTW,  I think its awesome that you are taking your sister.


----------



## theparsons

Well, it's been said before, but I'll chime in and agree with the others....if there is one place that an adult can "look silly" and not really look silly, I'd say it was Disney.   I think you'd get some pretty strange reactions out here in the real world if you wore your tiara to the shopping mall or to work.....but in any Disney park I don't think people will give it a second thought about whether it's "right" to do.....I can't recall seeing anyone at DL and thinking "they're too old for that".  But I can say I've thought that a LOT at my local mall!


----------



## bibbity bobbity boo

Blaze12 said:


> And a few more, because  I LOVE them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know how to do the bun?? I think this has been asked before.  Do they pull it all up the same way as the Disney Diva?  Then what do they do?? Do they roll it on something?? Or just fold it and pin it?   I am asking because I want to do it for her dance recital.



She looks sooooooooooooo cute!!!
I cant wait to bring my DD, too!  

I have no idea how to do the bun ... but Ill watch when we go now in case I ever want to do it!


----------



## Blaze12

Ah, thank you!!  I cant wait to see your photos too!!! Looks  like only 10 more days for you, how EXCITING!!! I Cant wait to go again.!!!


----------



## twinspluscade

Wow, am I glad I found this thread! Hopefully you guys can help me out.

I just booked all 3 of my kids at the BBB in MK for Sept 14! I'm so excited. Anyway, I have some questions:

1) My two daughters are getting the coach package, so I'm planning on buying them each a princess dress before our trip to wear at BBB. I'm looking for something inexpensive and light-weight, but also durable since I'm hoping they can wear them all day. Any ideas?? Do you think the cheapy ones you can buy at Target would last all day? Not sure if maybe the velcro in back would keep coming undone? We have several of the Taget ones already just for dress-up, but unfortunately they are all long-sleeved and I think way too hot for Sept.

2) They will probably want the princess hair-style. Does the tiara automatically come with that package, or is it extra? 

3) How much time should I allow? In addition to my two daughters doing the coach packages, my son is getting the "cool dude". I managed to get all three of them in right at 8:00 a.m., and am hoping we'll be done by 9:00 for park opening. Is that possible?

Thanks!

Kelly


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

twinspluscade said:


> Wow, am I glad I found this thread! Hopefully you guys can help me out.
> 
> I just booked all 3 of my kids at the BBB in MK for Sept 14! I'm so excited. Anyway, I have some questions:
> 
> 1) My two daughters are getting the coach package, so I'm planning on buying them each a princess dress before our trip to wear at BBB. I'm looking for something inexpensive and light-weight, but also durable since I'm hoping they can wear them all day. Any ideas?? Do you think the cheapy ones you can buy at Target would last all day? Not sure if maybe the velcro in back would keep coming undone? We have several of the Taget ones already just for dress-up, but unfortunately they are all long-sleeved and I think way too hot for Sept.
> 
> 2) They will probably want the princess hair-style. Does the tiara automatically come with that package, or is it extra?
> 
> 3) How much time should I allow? In addition to my two daughters doing the coach packages, my son is getting the "cool dude". I managed to get all three of them in right at 8:00 a.m., and am hoping we'll be done by 9:00 for park opening. Is that possible?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kelly


 

1) How old are your dd's, The target dresses will hold up just fine just brinkg some clothes for them to change into regardless of which dress you pick. You can check out disneyshopping.com they have some costumes up and they are on sale they also have some in the outlet section. I have gotten some really great costumes off of ebay so you may want to look there.

2) The crown comes w/ the fairytale princess hairstyle at no extra charge. You can however purchase one if they choose not to do that hairstyle.

3) You should not be there  more than 45 mins, 1hr is pushing it. Since you have the first seating available you will go in each one will get there on chair and 45 mins later you will be completely done.


----------



## graygables

twinspluscade said:


> Wow, am I glad I found this thread! Hopefully you guys can help me out.
> 
> I just booked all 3 of my kids at the BBB in MK for Sept 14! I'm so excited. Anyway, I have some questions:
> 
> 1) My two daughters are getting the coach package, so I'm planning on buying them each a princess dress before our trip to wear at BBB. I'm looking for something inexpensive and light-weight, but also durable since I'm hoping they can wear them all day. Any ideas?? Do you think the cheapy ones you can buy at Target would last all day? Not sure if maybe the velcro in back would keep coming undone? We have several of the Taget ones already just for dress-up, but unfortunately they are all long-sleeved and I think way too hot for Sept.



I got my DD's princess dress from www.mydressuptrunk.com  We went in late Feb to the Pirate and Princess party, so 8yo wanted the red Belle dress (to be a little different).  She LOVES it. I've machine washed it several times (hang to dry) and she even wore it as a nightgown last night. Best made, most comfortable costume any of my 4 DDs ever had.  Price is great, customer service is great, I highly recommend them!


----------



## mom2mek

graygables said:


> I got my DD's princess dress from www.mydressuptrunk.com  We went in late Feb to the Pirate and Princess party, so 8yo wanted the red Belle dress (to be a little different).  She LOVES it. I've machine washed it several times (hang to dry) and she even wore it as a nightgown last night. Best made, most comfortable costume any of my 4 DDs ever had.  Price is great, customer service is great, I highly recommend them!



Those costumes look great - are they comfortable to wear for a while?  Did your daughter wear it all day or take it off and change?


----------



## graygables

mom2mek said:


> Those costumes look great - are they comfortable to wear for a while?  Did your daughter wear it all day or take it off and change?



She put it on around 1pm, my now-Fairy-Godmother-In-Training DD came to fix her hair and makeup and we left for the Pirate and Princess Party at 4pm.  We didn't get back to the resort until 1am and she insisted that she sleep in the dress.  She didn't want to change the next morning even!  She wears it at home regularly.  Also, she has some sensory issues, so comfort was VERY important.  The tops of the dresses are all the stretch velour, so very smooth and stretchy.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

several people have said on this thread that they are not itchy like the ones you get from disney, target, or walmart.


----------



## december

I am so glad to hear this!  I bought a Cinderella dress from mydressuptrunk.com  months ago after hearing about it on this site, but it is still in the plastic bag.  It is for Halloween and our Thanksgiving trip.  dd(will be 8) is planning to wear it on the plane.  We have a 4:30 adr at 1900 Park Fare, then on to the 11/16 MVMCP.  I think she'll make it fine if the dress is that comfortable!  Now if the princess crocs will come out before our trip, we'll be set.


----------



## joy13

december said:


> I am so glad to hear this!  I bought a Cinderella dress from mydressuptrunk.com  months ago after hearing about it on this site, but it is still in the plastic bag.  It is for Halloween and our Thanksgiving trip.  dd(will be 8) is planning to wear it on the plane.  We have a 4:30 adr at 1900 Park Fare, then on to the 11/16 MVMCP.  I think she'll make it fine if the dress is that comfortable!  Now if the princess crocs will come out before our trip, we'll be set.



What is this you say about Princess crocs?????

I am thinking about changing my ressie.  We are going 9/21 and I have a reservation for 5:30 for the MNSSHP, where DD is going as Tinkerbelle, but we also have 12:55 ressies for lunch at CRT and I think I may see if I can get her in for that and bring along a Cinderella dress for that.  I didn't want her hair to get messed up, but now that I read it stays in so nicely, I think I'll try it.  We also had an incident at the mall last week where a little girl was in a Princess dress and Maddie went nuts that she didn't have one on too, I don't want that to happen at CRT!


----------



## december

joy13 said:


> What is this you say about Princess crocs?????
> 
> I am thinking about changing my ressie.  We are going 9/21 and I have a reservation for 5:30 for the MNSSHP, where DD is going as Tinkerbelle, but we also have 12:55 ressies for lunch at CRT and I think I may see if I can get her in for that and bring along a Cinderella dress for that.  I didn't want her hair to get messed up, but now that I read it stays in so nicely, I think I'll try it.  We also had an incident at the mall last week where a little girl was in a Princess dress and Maddie went nuts that she didn't have one on too, I don't want that to happen at CRT!




The different disney crocs have been rumored for awhile.  We have had the Mickey head ones for months, and Pirates have just come out.  I'm hoping Princess ones are next!


----------



## joy13

december said:


> The different disney crocs have been rumored for awhile.  We have had the Mickey head ones for months, and Pirates have just come out.  I'm hoping Princess ones are next!



That would be awesome!  I just went to that website and put the Cinderella dress on my favorites  - I am definately ordering that dress for our trip!


----------



## graygables

joy13 said:


> What is this you say about Princess crocs?????
> 
> I am thinking about changing my ressie.  We are going 9/21 and I have a reservation for 5:30 for the MNSSHP, where DD is going as Tinkerbelle, but we also have 12:55 ressies for lunch at CRT and I think I may see if I can get her in for that and bring along a Cinderella dress for that.  I didn't want her hair to get messed up, but now that I read it stays in so nicely, I think I'll try it.  We also had an incident at the mall last week where a little girl was in a Princess dress and Maddie went nuts that she didn't have one on too, I don't want that to happen at CRT!



My 8yo had hers done last year with the Pop Princess.  At night, I would just take out the 'bling' and slip off the colored bit of hair (it was on a ponytail rubber band).  The next morning, all we had to do was put the colored bit back around, fluff it, give it a little hairspray, stick in the bling and she looked like she'd just had it done.  She wore it for THREE days, swimming pool and all.  I've asked DD what they use and she just says, "Oh, high-powered pixie dust!"


----------



## mom2mek

I'm so excited.  I just booked 5 girls and 1 boy for the MK location.  As always, the Disney CM was so nice and it got me even more excited about doing this with my kids and my nieces!  He scheduled the 2 who wanted the Crown pkg first, then 10 minutes later he has the 3 who wanted the coach, and then 10 minutes after that he has my son for the "cool dude".  That way they should all finish up at the same time!  Hopefully!  Very excited.  Thanks for all the pictures and information from this thread - it's great!


----------



## mexican-mouseketeers

pl'smama said:


> This may be a little silly, but has anyone's DD or what not had the princess hair do, even with short hair?  My DD's hair is chin length and very sweet on her.  We and she, have no desire to grow it any longer than it is.  Has anyone seen how they do the princess hair style with short hair?  It can't go up in a  bun, so I am not sure what they would do?
> 
> TIA, Suz



My dd has shorter hair and since the GIT couldn´t gather it all on top of her hair without half of it falling down, she split her hair with a comb and just gathered the upper half.  It wasn´t the best look, but it worked and DD didn´t mind at all.

Of course when DD cut her hair on her own in december, my first thought was the BBB appointment  



mom2taylorandemily said:


> Can anyone tell me if they have posted the hours of the new BBB in MK?  I am trying so hard to work on my itenerary for our trip in Dec.  I have only a couple of weeks left until I can make all my ressies and I really need to book this on the 180 mark.
> Thanks in advance for your help!!



We have a ressie for 10/4 at 8:00 am, so they do open early.



cancer_survivor_06 said:


> 1~the nail polish is a like a clear coat glitter and yes it dries fast.



They used to have only the clear coat glitter in pinkinsh, blueish and greenish, but much to my dismay 2 weeks ago they had hot pinl, almost red, nail polish , and of course DD had to pick that one  




Blaze12 said:


> OH, another question.  Does she get dressed at the hotel or at the boutique/salon??  What is easier do you think??  Or is something special done while they are getting dressed?



Many little girls get dressed in the restroom that is in the same section of the store at the BBB.



ktturner said:


> while we're on the topic. . . Mandy, looking behind your beautiful daughter I see those wonderful slippers. Do you know if there is somewhere I can find ones like that? I keep finding the hard plastic dress up shoes that would be no good for disney. Those slippers look more comfortable. . . or ideas of something different?



My DD has those pink slippers and they are still sold at the WOD store.



ktturner said:


> those are really cute, and they have pink and white! We buy lots of Target shoes, but i haven't seen those in the stores yet. I'll go check again, before I pay shipping! THanks!



I just bought some of those off ebay NWT and they only cost $ 3.99 plus $ 3.99 shipping, and they were the Circo brand too.



bethnburke said:


> A few questions...  I just booked DD4 at BBB for the hair and makeup pkg at 11:00am June 29.  I will be taking her straight to GF for the Alice in Wonderland Tea Party at 1:30.  Will we have enough time?



If they are running late at the BBB you might not make it, we had ressies for 3 girls for 5/4 at 3:30, checked in at 3:15 and my DD (the last one to be admitted) got asigned a GIT at 4:45, so we barely had time to make it to our Park Fare ressie at the GF at 6:00 pm, and we only made it because there was a coach at the bus stop and he got us some direct transportation to the GF (Disney Magic at its best), because the bus goes to PI stop, then Typhoon Lagoon, and then heads to the GF, so it can take you about an hr to get to the hotel, and more if you have a long wait for the bus.



bethnburke said:


> Also what do they give the girls to take home?  I remember seeing something about a princess bag with some stuff in it but I cant find it again.



They get the makeup palette, the fake nails or nail polish (depends on the supplies they have), a pack of face jewel stickers and their invitation.

D





bethnburke said:


> o we need to bring a comb or do they provide one?  Ive seen it mentioned both ways and Im wondering which is right.



Last september they provided a black comb, this time we were asked to bring our own at the time of booking, so bring your own.
[/QUOTE]



mom2mek said:


> My DD2 (who will be almost 3 at the time we visit) and my DD4 both have fairly sensitive heads.  They do fine with haircuts, and okay with regular styling of their hair (better for Grammy than for Mommy, but I digress) but I was just wondering for those of you who have been there - how hard do they brush/style their hair?.  The Fairytale princess looks so secure and from what I have read appears to hold up for a long time.  So my question is, how hard do they brush/pull their hair to get it up there?  Thanks.



They don´t pull that hard, but I think that the elastic might be a bit tight and pull their eyes, you know the I-can´t-close-my-eyes kind of pull?  I guess depends on how much girl do girls have.


----------



## MommaPooh217

Hi All,

The very nice Rebecca314 put together a beautiful video of my DD's Sam and Kiley's BBB makeover from Sept 06. Please feel free to take at peek at :





And many many thanks to Rebecca314 for all her time and effort (and hair pulling  ) she put into this making of this video for my family. Enjoy everyone.  


Blessed Be,
Tina


----------



## joy13

MommaPooh217 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The very nice Rebecca314 put together a beautiful video of my DD's Sam and Kiley's BBB makeover from Sept 06. Please feel free to take at peek at :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And many many thanks to Rebecca314 for all her time and effort (and hair pulling  ) she put into this making of this video for my family. Enjoy everyone.
> 
> 
> Blessed Be,
> Tina



Great video! I love the song too.


----------



## ktturner

This is wonderful. . .wow.. . .you're really making it hard for me to hold in this surprise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad4Mickey

I mean no disrespect , I have tried to read the thread but it is so big and what I saw up to page 6  was no  african american hair being done . 
My DN is  half  and her hair is kinda wild  ;  ) 
She would love this but I dont want to get there  and  them not do it  and have her thrilled and looking forward to it .


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

She will be able to go and they will be able to do any of the three hairstyles that she would choose. I don't have any pics personally I believe a couple have been listed but I am not sure right now. You will have to make sure her hair is brushed when you arrive.


----------



## joy13

Mad4Mickey said:


> I mean no disrespect , I have tried to read the thread but it is so big and what I saw up to page 6  was no  african american hair being done .
> My DN is  half  and her hair is kinda wild  ;  )
> She would love this but I dont want to get there  and  them not do it  and have her thrilled and looking forward to it .



I would think they could do the diva or pop princess pretty easily, maybe you can call and find out.


----------



## graygables

Mad4Mickey said:


> I mean no disrespect , I have tried to read the thread but it is so big and what I saw up to page 6  was no  african american hair being done .
> My DN is  half  and her hair is kinda wild  ;  )
> She would love this but I dont want to get there  and  them not do it  and have her thrilled and looking forward to it .



My DD who is a Fairy Godmother In Training at the moment has done all kinds of hair already, including some Princesses with highly textured hair.  If it can be pulled up in a ponytail, it can be done!  They have all kinds of magical stuff that they use to whip it into shape.


----------



## CampbellScot

MsStinkerBelle said:


> I have, twice!
> 
> Trust me when I say I was quite leery but the way it was handled at the BBB really impressed me.  In the photo below, my daughter had indvidual braids I had done as she went back to school later in the week.  Her braids had been freshly-washed the day before so when she got to the salon she had 'clean' hair.  She got the Fairytale Princess style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took two FGM's In Training to style her hair because they had to get it all on the top of her head with a thick black ponytail holder, then secured it with bobby pins.  The style lasted for 5+ days like this even when she swam!
> 
> For the second visit right after Christmas of last year, she got the Coach package and her hair done in the Disney Diva style.  She had cornrows which were done on the Disney Cruise Line but her hair was left out in the back.  The stylist had no problem fashioning it into the hairstyle.  Here was the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stylist didn't do my daughter's hair 'directly' but she was next to the stylist working on my daughter's hair.  She offered assistance in how to get her hair up in the Fairytale Princess style.  She also complimented me on doing my daughter's individual braids!  When I was there in December, there were two black stylists in the room.  There is another lady who is biracial but she wasn't there in December.  She was in August though.
> 
> 
> 
> The two times I went I did see Bronner Brother's products (spritz and pomade).  If the stylist doesn't know (and they usually do), emphasize that you don't want anything water-based on your daughter's hair if it's pressed or chemically relaxed.  Since my daughter had braids/cornrows, I instructed them to use spray leave-in conditioner.  The stylists are very good about asking you first what product you'd like put in your child's hair.
> 
> Also, another FYI I found out when I made a BBB appointment for my daughter in April, you must bring your own brush and comb.
> 
> Your daughter is going to love the BBB!



Mad4Mickey Does this help? You just didn't look far enough into the thread!


----------



## mamaprincess

They do a really good job.  My youngest daughter has super thick hair and is only 3 years old and her FGMIT ) did an excellent job and was super gentle and sweet.  Her stylist was african-american and her name was Towanda I believe.


----------



## joy13

Ok  Got my reservations changed, so we are doing the Coach package at 11:30 on 9/21.  We have ADR's at 12:55 at CRT    Then that evening is MNSSHP


----------



## Punky's Mama

joy13 said:


> Ok  Got my reservations changed, so we are doing the Coach package at 11:30 on 9/21.  We have ADR's at 12:55 at CRT    Then that evening is MNSSHP



That is going to be such a fun day!  Congrats!


----------



## sarahsmom73

I am calling tomorrow to  try to get this for DD for our Thanksgiving trip!.. She is such a "diva"!!!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

Is there a place to have the photos taken at the new location like they have at DTD?  And is it only available if you have purchased the big package?  My DDs want their hair done, but neither really wants the gown so I was wondering if we can still get the photo shoot done?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I am not sure about how they are doing the photos but I can tell you that you do not need to get the castle package to do the photos.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

They do tell you to bring your own brush, but they will also supply a cheap plastic comb if you don't.  We brought our own mini pocket brushes we'd gotten just for the occassion (don't want others using our brushes - plus who wants to lug a regular-sized brush around all day?), but my FGITs never asked for mine, just got a long yellow comb out (the kind with the comb part on one half and a long, pointy handle/hair separator on the other half) and did my hair.  I'm not sure about my friend, as we got done at the same time and I didn't notice what they were using on her head.  (And, yes, they give you the yellow comb to take home in your bag so you know everybody gets a brand new comb used on them.)

And, yes, I 100% recommend that adults do the BBB!!  It is a lot of fun!  The PhotoPass photo session photos come out really great, too - and it is cheaper than doing Glamour Shots.  Tip: Wear a nice shirt/blouse instead of a T-shirt with a print/image on it (you can always change after you get the photos done if you really want to wear a particular shirt that day) and your photos will be amazing!

My hair stayed in overnight just fine - I didn't need to remove the extension or the Mickey head clips (Pop hairdo) or anything.  There were very few strands that had come out of the ponytail/bun by the morning - I simply sprayed a little hairspray on them and voila!  Perfect again.  It stayed in just fine after the second night, too, but I washed it out that morning instead of wearing it to the parks again.

In the bags they give you the makeup they used on you, the extra stick-on face jewels they didn't use on you, the yellow comb if they used one on you, the sash (if they didn't put one on you before like they should've), and your personalized brochure.  The bags are neat, too, 'cause they have purple boa handles!  

Next time I go to Disney, I am definitely going to think about doing BBB again!  Oh - and we got compliments on our hair from both adults and kids!  That was fun!  

I'll post photos eventually, when I get them (we just went a week or two ago and I'm still working on editing all our PhotoPass photos before I order the CD).


----------



## sarahsmom73

YAY!!! I got the boutique for NOV 23rd at 8 am in the Castle!!! DD will be SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Blaze12

I am going to post our photo session photos as soon as I Get my CD too.  I have not ordered it yet, I am done editing though.   Just waiting a few more days to see if they send a coupon code for them.  The exisiting codes end tomorrow.  I am hoping a CD comes out next. 

Does anyone know, are they doing a photo shoot area for the MK one as well???  I think that was my favorite part of the experience, so I hope so!


----------



## Weeziblu

I'm hearing a little bit of conflicting information.

Some say you MUST do the Castle package to get pics taken.

Some say you can have a pics taken and added to your Photopass even if you choose one of the other packages.  

Any definitive information?

TIA!


----------



## Blaze12

Weeziblu said:


> I'm hearing a little bit of conflicting information.
> 
> Some say you MUST do the Castle package to get pics taken.
> 
> Some say you can have a pics taken and added to your Photopass even if you choose one of the other packages.
> 
> Any definitive information?
> 
> TIA!



NOPE!!!  We just did it!!  I just did the hair and makeup (not sure what package that is) and brought our own dress from home.  They put photos on your photopass of the girls getting done up.  Then if you want to get a photo session done, where they pose, it is in the next building over from WOD, and it is free, they just put the photos on your photopass.  

If you are interested in seeing ours, PM me your address, and I can share it out to you.


----------



## graciegirlie

Weeziblu said:


> I'm hearing a little bit of conflicting information.
> 
> Some say you MUST do the Castle package to get pics taken.
> 
> Some say you can have a pics taken and added to your Photopass even if you choose one of the other packages.
> 
> Any definitive information?
> 
> TIA!




We did the hair & makeup package (no nails) & got pics. I think the big package includes a photo package but anyone can get pics done & purchase the pics on their own.


----------



## smithstation2004

I'm so sad that I don't have a little princess to take here. :sigh: 

I want that mickey barrette though, for myself. Do they sell that individually? I read almost 50 pages of this thread and never saw that question.   so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Twilight Terror

Weeziblu said:
			
		

> I'm hearing a little bit of conflicting information.
> 
> Some say you MUST do the Castle package to get pics taken.
> 
> Some say you can have a pics taken and added to your Photopass even if you choose one of the other packages.
> 
> Any definitive information?



I think it's a case that with the Castle package, you actually get physical printed versions of your photos included within the price. You are supposed to get one 6" x 8" and four 4" x 6" photos and they come in a special Princess-themed photo holder (info from disneyworld.co.uk). Whereas with the other packages, the photos just get added to your Photopass card, and you then have to pay extra to have any you like printed.


----------



## mexican-mouseketeers

Yes, everything is sold individually.


----------



## dlnsmmy1

Weeziblu said:


> I'm hearing a little bit of conflicting information.
> 
> Some say you MUST do the Castle package to get pics taken.
> 
> Some say you can have a pics taken and added to your Photopass even if you choose one of the other packages.
> 
> Any definitive information?
> 
> TIA!



We also just took my DD to BBB and we got the basic package. Just hair and makeup.  We also had her pics done afterwards, however unless you get the castle package you have to pay seperately for the pics.  If you happen to be an annual passholder there is a coupon right now on the passholder site for a free 5 x 7 pic for BBB.  We brought my daughters dress from home and the pics they took were sooooooooooo cute.  We will definitely do it again sometime.


----------



## hinodis

If my DD has hair down to her butt will they still use the hair extentions?


----------



## dlnsmmy1

If you pick the hairdo with the extensions they will put them in. My DD just got the princess diva which comes with the extensions. Her hair is also down to her waist. What they do is put all of their hair in a pony tail and then braided into two braids and then twisted them up on top of her head.  Then they put the extension on. So the hair dos you see, pretty much none of the hair hanging down is natural hair. I never realized they didn't use any of the childs hair in those styles. Pretty interesting.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

smithstation2004 said:


> I'm so sad that I don't have a little princess to take here. :sigh:
> 
> I want that mickey barrette though, for myself. Do they sell that individually? I read almost 50 pages of this thread and never saw that question.  so I thought I'd ask.


 
You can purchase the mickey barrette seperately, you can check w/ your resort before going to BBB to get the barrette. You can also purchase it in world of disney as well as the hair extensions and so on.


----------



## mcraft17

My dd just did the princess hairdo this past Friday and they didn't put the mickey barrett in her hair. They put two mickey bobbie pins, so I wonder if thye ran out or just don't do them anymore. She had a great time and I will post pictures when we get back home next week.


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

My DD had another wonderful time at BBB two weeks ago!  This time she had FGIT Holly do her makeup and nails and FGIT Donna doing her hair.

I had mentioned how this was her second time at BBB so they changed it up a bit for her.

Instead of a Mickey barrett for the back of the Fairytale Princess style they gave her a huge crown barrett and a light blue crown and it is a little different than last year.

The make up colors were a little different too.

Anyway here are some pictures:


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

I'm sure this has been asked before but here we go.  I'm not sure what pkg to choose.  My dd4 has an apptmnt for BBB in the MK on her 5th bday in October.  Shes currently the crown pkg (I think..its the middle one) but I keep going back & forth in my mind thinking it would be so nice to do the castle pkg and let her pick out her own dress especially on her bday.   She is quickly out growing her princess dresses so I was going to take her to DTD when we arrived to pick out a new dress anyway.

We are going to MNSSHP 3 days before her bday & BBB so I guess I need to figure out if she wants the princess costume for both MNSSHP and her bday or just her bday.  She does have a tinkerbelle costume she could wear for MNSSHP.  If she wants it for MNSSHP we wouldn't need to change the pkg.  Decisions decisions.  Thanks for any opinions.

Love all the pics...looks like it a great time!!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

JJ&JSMOM said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before but here we go. I'm not sure what pkg to choose. My dd4 has an apptmnt for BBB in the MK on her 5th bday in October. Shes currently the crown pkg (I think..its the middle one) but I keep going back & forth in my mind thinking it would be so nice to do the castle pkg and let her pick out her own dress especially on her bday. She is quickly out growing her princess dresses so I was going to take her to DTD when we arrived to pick out a new dress anyway.
> 
> We are going to MNSSHP 3 days before her bday & BBB so I guess I need to figure out if she wants the princess costume for both MNSSHP and her bday or just her bday. She does have a tinkerbelle costume she could wear for MNSSHP. If she wants it for MNSSHP we wouldn't need to change the pkg. Decisions decisions. Thanks for any opinions.
> 
> Love all the pics...looks like it a great time!!!!


 
We did the castle package for dd last year b/c we intended to buy her the costume and accessories, plus since we planned on doing BBB it was just easier for us to do it all at one place at one time. We did this for one of her bday presents. As far as picking costumes I am truely no help I bring every princess dress that we have and I currently have enough costumes for all 12 days that we will be there. 

Is BBB/ the trip a surprise to her? What night is her bday? We were going to go to the party on the 5th but instead we are going on the 4th and the 8th.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> We did the castle package for dd last year b/c we intended to buy her the costume and accessories, plus since we planned on doing BBB it was just easier for us to do it all at one place at one time. We did this for one of her bday presents. As far as picking costumes I am truely no help I bring every princess dress that we have and I currently have enough costumes for all 12 days that we will be there.
> 
> Is BBB/ the trip a surprise to her? What night is her bday? We were going to go to the party on the 5th but instead we are going on the 4th and the 8th.



Nope its not a surprise.  We just had to cancel a trip earlier this month as she was sick.  So when we cancelled I assured her she would go to BBB whenever we rescheduled and we decided to go 9/29-10/7.  Her bday is the Wednesday the 3rd and we decided to go to MNSSHP on Sunday 9/30 (got tkts already).  She said she'd like wear her Tinkerbelle for MNSSHP so maybe I'll switch her to the castle pkg & she could get her princess dress on her bday...its just so expensive but its her b-day too so we'll see.

I have 2 others to get costumes for as well so I don't want to go overboard.  I have lots of hand me down disney costumes for DD2 but I'm afraid they'll be too hot...we live in Maine so for Halloween its usually cool and I  buy the thicker costumes to wear over their regular clothes.  We have an adorable JOJO costume but its probably too warm.  D8 wants to wear his Capt Hook costume which I think will be too small.  But I'm sure we'll find something.

Have fun!


----------



## StephaBabe50

That looks like so much fun..would it be weird if I did it, being 15? I'm small for my age and they do make the dresses in my size


----------



## trueblue

I'm getting so excited about our trip...we leave one week from today!!  My dd5 has a reservation at BBB at 9:30 6/6.  We are staying at Pop Century...I haven't been to Disney in over 20 years, so I'm totally clueless about the time it takes to get from point a to point b.  Anyway, can any of you give me some advice about what time we should plan to leave for BBB?  Thanks!


----------



## pl'smama

StephaBabe50 said:


> That looks like so much fun..would it be weird if I did it, being 15? I'm small for my age and they do make the dresses in my size



Go for it Stephanie!!  I am more than twice your age and would do it if I was going to DW again!!! I have read that anyone from age 3 to 300 can do the BBB so you should if you really want to.

Enjoy and post some photos if you get it done!!

Suz


----------



## Nezgrrl

We took our little girl to BBB...the people were wonderful to us, even though my daughter had a complete meltdown, and I did too.   My suggestion for BBB: do it as early as possible in your trip, make sure your daughter has plenty of rest and actually likes being "made up". We did BBB at 10:30 am after being awake at 5:45 to make our 7 am breakfast at Chef Mickey's, I also didn't realize how much of a phobia my 4 year old has towards hairspray, and the experience was miserable. Her Fairy Godmothers in training though were great, they did the best they could.


----------



## neonurse

Where do you buy the princess dresses from before you go...Disney store, ebay,target??? My neice is 5 going to BBB at MK.  I would like to get her a beautiful Cinderella dress.  The one on disney.com was the wedding dress.  I was looking for the more traditional blue dress.  Any ideas.


----------



## fizz13

These are from last October, we took our own dress with us:


----------



## mindyd2006

We are booked for June 19th my youngr daughter is really excited but my 8 year old said I will do it but I am not happy.  We are doing the smaller package but I am wondering if I should buy the 6 year old a dress because we are eating with the princess after I know my older daughter will never wear a dress though.


----------



## CampbellScot

GoofyGirlnPrincessV said:


> My DD had another wonderful time at BBB two weeks ago!  This time she had FGIT Holly do her makeup and nails and FGIT Donna doing her hair.
> 
> I had mentioned how this was her second time at BBB so they changed it up a bit for her.
> 
> Instead of a Mickey barrett for the back of the Fairytale Princess style they gave her a huge crown barrett and a light blue crown and it is a little different than last year.
> 
> The make up colors were a little different too.
> 
> Anyway here are some pictures:



your little girl is just the most darling thing! I've seen her pictures since she was a teeny thing still in a car seat and she just gets cuter with each year! I love that crown clip on the back of her hair! I've never seen that one before! Thanks for sharing such lovely photos!


----------



## awswilson2007

Unfortunately, you have to be under 13 to experience this!  All of our girls had a blast!  We had 8 of them done all at the same time!  The only draw back was the nails do not stay on very well.  Disapointing to the little ones!  But yes, their hair was still perfect 3 days later!


----------



## graygables

awswilson2007 said:


> Unfortunately, you have to be under 13 to experience this!  All of our girls had a blast!  We had 8 of them done all at the same time!  The only draw back was the nails do not stay on very well.  Disapointing to the little ones!  But yes, their hair was still perfect 3 days later!



Actually, adults can have their hair done, too, it's not just up to 13.  I've heard they also have adult size princess dresses that can be requested if your Princess is larger than the child's sizes, but they need to know in advance so they can have them on hand.


----------



## knelson

I have to tickle this so I can make a Christmas time reservation for my daughter.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

smithstation2004 said:


> I'm so sad that I don't have a little princess to take here. :sigh:
> 
> I want that mickey barrette though, for myself. Do they sell that individually? I read almost 50 pages of this thread and never saw that question.  so I thought I'd ask.


 
So go yourself!  My friend and I, both adults, did and it was great!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

awswilson2007 said:


> Unfortunately, you have to be under 13 to experience this!


 
That's completely untrue.  They will do anybody, age 3 and up.  Many adults have done it - check out the photos and stories in this thread for a few of them.


----------



## CampbellScot

Ms_Butterfly said:


> That's completely untrue.  They will do anybody, age 3 and up.  Many adults have done it - check out the photos and stories in this thread for a few of them.



Yup! This is true...I mean, I get a lot of "where's your hall pass?" in the school I work in, but I'm pretty sure I don't look under 13! I did BBB with my little niece last year and we had a BALL!!! Cinderella's Ball to be precise!!!


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

awswilson2007 said:


> Unfortunately, you have to be under 13 to experience this!



How did you learn this? Unless BBB has made changes in it's policy ...


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I have an appointment in Oct and I will be 26 and my MIL will be much older as she put it when we go w/ my dd's. The only age limit is that the princesses must be three. I really don't think that disney will change the age limit since anyone can go to the mainstreet barbershop and have stuff done to their hair. The only age limit that disney will inforce is that guest over the age of 10 can not dress up in the parks except for special events.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Everybody here talked me into calling and get an appointment. We will be at the MK in Sept. I usually convert short sets to resemble the Princess dresses. So we will probably wear that. I have promised her for some time that we will buy one while in Disney. So we shall see. (I always hate to buy these, because they are so expensive for being cheaply made .... and I sew). *Do you know, if we buy a dress, will they ship to the resort or send packages to the front?* She can get her picture done, but not have to wear the dress. It's really a wait and see, if she asks for the dress if we upgrade our package. When I called, they said the hair must be free and clear for a month. I assumed she meant lice. Brushed. And with her own brush and comb. I read that they do have thier own. But maybe some children have issues with brushes? I know Kirsta hates to have her hair brushed, I hurt!! And must use a certain brush in our house. But I am really excited.


----------



## SallyfromDE

StephaBabe50 said:


> That looks like so much fun..would it be weird if I did it, being 15? I'm small for my age and they do make the dresses in my size



We haven't done this yet. But I don't think it's weird being 15 and wanting to do this. My neice is 18 and just went to her Senior prom looking like Belle. Okay, not just like Belle, but that was what she wanted to do. She had a pale yellow halter dress with the tuffs around the skirt. Her hair was in a bun with the cascade curls down the back and a crown. He looked marvelous and said the night was "magical". I had been taking her to Disney since she was 4.


----------



## SueRS

SallyfromDE said:


> I usually convert short sets to resemble the Princess dresses. So we will probably wear that.



Sally, how do you do that??


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Sally you can have things sent to your hotel the only time you can't is when you are checking out the next day.


----------



## Tinkaroo

I've only looked through the first few, and then the last few, couple of pages of this thread, and have a quick question that I hope hasn't already been answered too many times...

Does anyone know the latest pricing for the DTD and the MK locations for December 07?  I've seen conflicting reports that one location was going to be more expensive than the other, and I'd like a conclusive answer.

I have 3 nieces traveling with me in December, and want to provide their moms with the complete info. on BBB so they'll book them appts.  They would have a blast!


----------



## SallyfromDE

SueRS said:


> Sally, how do you do that??




Wish I knew how to show you a picture. She had a Belle, Aurora, Cinderella and Snow White. I used the Simplicity patterns and just took shorts or skorts with Tshirts, modified and embellished them to look like the Princesses. Many cast members would say "Princess, your in your summer dress today". She thought she was hot stuff. haha!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Sally you can have things sent to your hotel the only time you can't is when you are checking out the next day.




Thanks, I wasn't sure if the BBB would do it. She is going to be so excited. I think it's just going to be the 2 of us this trip. We are going to have fun!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Tinkaroo said:


> I've only looked through the first few, and then the last few, couple of pages of this thread, and have a quick question that I hope hasn't already been answered too many times...
> 
> Does anyone know the latest pricing for the DTD and the MK locations for December 07? I've seen conflicting reports that one location was going to be more expensive than the other, and I'd like a conclusive answer.
> 
> I have 3 nieces traveling with me in December, and want to provide their moms with the complete info. on BBB so they'll book them appts. They would have a blast!


 
The current price for downtown disney BBB is listed on the first page. When the MK location opens the price will increase to 44.95 for the coach package at both locations. This will go into effect as of 9/10/2007.


----------



## knelson

My 2 Princesses - my youngest's 4th birthday.... her older sister pictured here was shooting movies for Disney and got together a princess party for her younger sister...

See why they will love this...

BTW your younger daughters might recognixe my daughter from movies like Stick It, Shaggy Dog or TV shows on Disney.


----------



## Mad4Mickey

They do this at the Castle in MK and  in DTD? I thought it was only in the DTD location . So how hard is it to get it done in MK ? 
It would be nice not to have to go all the way to DTD in the middle of the day . I want to get it done for my 5yo DN  on the day of the  MNSSHP .


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mad4Mickey said:


> They do this at the Castle in MK and  in DTD? I thought it was only in the DTD location . So how hard is it to get it done in MK ?
> It would be nice not to have to go all the way to DTD in the middle of the day . I want to get it done for my 5yo DN  on the day of the  MNSSHP .




It starts on the Sept. 10. I called yesterday for the 25th and I could pick any time I wanted. They were *really* open!! It's not on the Disney website yet, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Blaze12

SallyfromDE said:


> Wish I knew how to show you a picture. She had a Belle, Aurora, Cinderella and Snow White. I used the Simplicity patterns and just took shorts or skorts with Tshirts, modified and embellished them to look like the Princesses. Many cast members would say "Princess, your in your summer dress today". She thought she was hot stuff. haha!!




 I want to see!!  Sounds adorable!!!


----------



## Mad4Mickey

SallyfromDE said:


> It starts on the Sept. 10. I called yesterday for the 25th and I could pick any time I wanted. They were *really* open!! It's not on the Disney website yet, maybe that has something to do with it.


 
OMG  THANKS SO MUCH  SALLY ! 

You rock   I just called and got it for the exact time and  date I wanted  in the castle . She said it was a good thing I called because the castle will be booked the closer it gets  to the MNSSHP  : )


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Sally you can post pics using photobucket or snapfish they are free. You download your pics from your comp to on of these then you select the url copy and paste into your posts/replies.

I use photobucket so if you need anymore info send me a PM.


----------



## Tinkaroo

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> The current price for downtown disney BBB is listed on the first page. When the MK location opens the price will increase to 44.95 for the coach package at both locations. This will go into effect as of 9/10/2007.



Thanks!  The way Deb's site had things worded, it sounded like the DTD location's prices were increasing, but not the MK location (which seemed counter-intuitive to me).  Then I heard elsewhere that DTD's prices would stay the same, but the MK location would cost more.  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Mad4Mickey

I dont know if the CM that made my ressie for this  misquoted me but she gave me the old prices . It does not matter to me  but it might to someone that had more then one child : )


----------



## teruterubouzu

knelson said:


> My 2 Princesses - my youngest's 4th birthday.... her older sister pictured here was shooting movies for Disney and got together a princess party for her younger sister...



Your daughters are very cute. What a sweet thing for your older daughter to arrange for your youngest.


----------



## knelson

It is an interesting family dynamic - 24, 23, 16 then the baby 5 yrs. old.  I think she has multiple sets of "parents".


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

knelson, I feel like I am being left out I can't see your picture I don't know if others can or not but all I see is a red x.


----------



## Blaze12

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> knelson, I feel like I am being left out I can't see your picture I don't know if others can or not but all I see is a red x.



Nope, I cant see it either!


----------



## Blaze12

knelson said:


> It is an interesting family dynamic - 24, 23, 16 then the baby 5 yrs. old.  I think she has multiple sets of "parents".



Poor little thing, she isnt going to be able to get away with anything when she is a teenage, all those 'parents' keeping an eye on her!!


----------



## meeskamouska

We are going during such a hot time that I didn't want my DD in a huge dress, so DH and I made her this fab little outfit.  SHe can wear the shirt, shorts and shoes (glass slippers) all day and I will put the tutu in her bag to take on and off as she pleases!!! 






Can't wait to see what they do with her short hair!!!!


----------



## Blaze12

ADORABLE!!!  Those are shorts??? How????


----------



## allyphoe

Shorts with a tutu over the entire outfit, so you can't see the shorts at all, I think.


----------



## quiltymom

meeskamouska said:


> We are going during such a hot time that I didn't want my DD in a huge dress, so DH and I made her this fab little outfit.  SHe can wear the shirt, shorts and shoes (glass slippers) all day and I will put the tutu in her bag to take on and off as she pleases!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what they do with her short hair!!!!



Would you mind letting us know how you made the tutu?  How many yards of tulle did you use?  That is so adorable!


----------



## meeskamouska

Blaze12 said:


> ADORABLE!!!  Those are shorts??? How????



No she has white shorts underneath....if I could do that I could make some moola!!!



allyphoe said:


> Shorts with a tutu over the entire outfit, so you can't see the shorts at all, I think.



YUP!!!




quiltymom said:


> Would you mind letting us know how you made the tutu?  How many yards of tulle did you use?  That is so adorable!



6 yards of tulle: 3 in blue, 3 in silver.  I made an elastic waistband and then knotted strips of tulle over it in bunches of 5. 

It is kind of hard to describe how to do this but on the later part of my Pre-trip Goofyluver translated my instruction into English.  I will post the link in a few minutes!!


Thanks for the compliments!!!


----------



## Blaze12

It is beautiful!!  And looks comfortable for the hot Florida months for Disney!!!!  If we ever go during the summer, I am stealing the idea!!   But I avoid that time of year, since we live in S. Florida, and we are more flexible on when we can go.  I can tell you though, it is our longest duration that we dont go to disney and summer time is agony waiting for fall so we can go again!!


----------



## Blaze12

meeskamouska said:


> No she has white shorts underneath....if I could do that I could make some moola!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 6 yards of tulle: 3 in blue, 3 in silver.  I made an elastic waistband and then knotted strips of tulle over it in bunches of 5.
> Thanks for the compliments!!!




Makes complete sense!! How long is each piece before you knot it around the elastic?


----------



## meeskamouska

How to make a tutu in easy-peasy steps:

Each tutu has 6 yards of tulle, 3 of 2 different colors. You could use a little more if you want to make it fuller, but these are pretty full.

I measured each child's waist, and cut a length of elastic to fit...with just a smidge to spare.

I sewed the ends of the elastic together to make a round waist-band.

When you buy the tulle, it comes folded in half. Leave your length of tulle folded in half. Lay the tulle out lengthwise, still folded in half. Cut the tulle in half down the fold. Leave the 2 halves together. Then, cut 3 inch or so strips of tulle across the sections, width-wise. It's easiest if you gather the tulle width-wise in your left hand, and cut with your right hand. It will be jaggedy, but this is what you want.

Do this to both sections of tulle.

I also bought 3 yards of ribbon to match the tulle. This I cut to the same length of the strips.

Next is the gathering.

Gather 3 strips of one color and 2 of another. Every few gatherings of tulle, also add a ribbon. When you gather the tulle, make sure the strips are pretty well lined-up. Fold the strips (and ribbon if you have it) in half.

Now this is the difficult part to understand. Place the tulle bunch on the inside of the elastic waist band (with the band on the outside of the bunch), the loop plus a few inches on the top side of the band, and the rest handging straight down (this is all on the inner side of the band--as if you were making a T). Take the ends of the tulle bunch and pull them around the outside of the elastic band and through the loop at the top of the bunch of tulle. Pull the tulle through, down, and tight. Repeat all the way around the band...I actually would place a bunch on one side, and then go directly to the opposite side of the elastic, in order to make things easier. 

Good luck and I hope this gives you an idea of how to make this! 
This is from my TR...follw the link and on Page 50-something there are pics of a couple of other tutus made by my BFF, Goofyluver!!!  I taught her....hey, I can brag....right??!


----------



## quiltymom

Thanks for posting the directions!  I'm sure that there will be a _few_ people out there making these this weekend!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I am posting this thread link from the Budget Board. It is from the Mainstreet Barbershop. I am listing this for parents/families that want something a little cheaper or maybe you have a dd that doesn't want to do the BBB princess girly thing.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1466988


----------



## teruterubouzu

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> knelson, I feel like I am being left out I can't see your picture I don't know if others can or not but all I see is a red x.



If you right click on it and click properties you can copy the URL and then paste into a new browser window to view.


----------



## GoofyBaby

Hey everyone!  I promised I would post some of my BBB pictures when I came home, and here they are!  They will take all ages - I am 34 and I had two Fairy Godmothers in Training work on me - we all had a blast and had the whole place laughing!  I am doing to do this again when I go in October.  It is way too much fun not to do!

Getting started!





Singing "Dancing Queen" with my Fairy Godmothers in Training!  Like my microphone?   





Getting pixie dusted





Still looking good the next day!


----------



## pl'smama

GoofyBaby said:


> Hey everyone!  I promised I would post some of my BBB pictures when I came home, and here they are!  They will take all ages - I am 34 and I had two Fairy Godmothers in Training work on me - we all had a blast and had the whole place laughing!  I am doing to do this again when I go in October.  It is way too much fun not to do!
> 
> Getting started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singing "Dancing Queen" with my Fairy Godmothers in Training!  Like my microphone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting pixie dusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking good the next day!






You look awesome!!  The photos are great.  Thanks for sharing!

Suz


----------



## pl'smama

meeskamouska said:


> We are going during such a hot time that I didn't want my DD in a huge dress, so DH and I made her this fab little outfit.  SHe can wear the shirt, shorts and shoes (glass slippers) all day and I will put the tutu in her bag to take on and off as she pleases!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what they do with her short hair!!!!





Your DD is adorable!  I swear I did a double take when I scrolled down to her picture.  She could be my DD4's twin!!  Same short, dark blond hair, about same height and weight and even the same skin tone.  

I would love to see some photos of your DD at her BBB experience.  I to am curious to see what they can do with her short hair.  My DD is the same style and length.  Please share some photos after your trip!!

Love the outfit your made your DD to.  Very clever and cute!!  Have a wonderful time.

Suz


----------



## knelson

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> knelson, I feel like I am being left out I can't see your picture I don't know if others can or not but all I see is a red x.



That is all I see also - I used the instructions on the board - maybe I should try another place to post the pictures - my daughters web site is www.kassandranelson.com, however I need to update it.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Blaze12 said:


> I want to see!!  Sounds adorable!!!



Okay, I figured it out. I think Aurora is my favorite. Belle my least. I forgot she likes to push shorts and skirts under her belly. I should have left the shirt, instead of trying to make a point. I started with skorts and tshirts. Mommom has a Disney embroidery machine and did a little of appliques on her outfits. I added her Cinderella dress. She's had one the last few years for when we go eat with Cinderella.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Oops, I meant to give you this Aurora picture. It shows it off better. I just used the Simplicity costume patterns along with a skort and tshirt. Sally


----------



## SallyfromDE

meeskamouska, where did you get your Princess Tshirt? That is cute. Sally


----------



## CampbellScot

I have a question I don't think has been asked! Okay...

So the hair extensions they use for the Diva and Pop princess styles, are they basically ponytail holders that can be taken off and reattached as needed? They look pretty intricately attached. I'm hoping it's more simple than it looks! 

thanks!


----------



## meeskamouska

SallyfromDE said:


> meeskamouska, where did you get your Princess Tshirt? That is cute. Sally



I emailed the artist and ask for permission to use the image on a tee shirt....I then just made an iron on!!!


----------



## meeskamouska

pl'smama said:


> Your DD is adorable!  I swear I did a double take when I scrolled down to her picture.  She could be my DD4's twin!!  Same short, dark blond hair, about same height and weight and even the same skin tone.
> 
> I would love to see some photos of your DD at her BBB experience.  I to am curious to see what they can do with her short hair.  My DD is the same style and length.  Please share some photos after your trip!!
> 
> Love the outfit your made your DD to.  Very clever and cute!!  Have a wonderful time.
> 
> Suz



Thanks!! I would love to see pics of her seperated twin!!!!  I will defintely post when we get back the pics!!!


----------



## pl'smama

meeskamouska said:


> Thanks!! I would love to see pics of her seperated twin!!!!  I will defintely post when we get back the pics!!!





I will try to get a photo on here of my DD.  I have no idea how to do it so it may take me a day or so!! 

Suz


----------



## graygables

CampbellScot said:


> I have a question I don't think has been asked! Okay...
> 
> So the hair extensions they use for the Diva and Pop princess styles, are they basically ponytail holders that can be taken off and reattached as needed? They look pretty intricately attached. I'm hoping it's more simple than it looks!
> 
> thanks!



Yep, it's basically a pony tail holder that they loop around the bun they make.  Easy peasy to put back in!  (DDs play with them all the time at home...)


----------



## cloudy13006

Hi, I have a question I haven't seen answered but I admit I haven't read EVERY post cause there are sooo many!  I just learned on here about the MK BBB location opening up in Sept, does anyone know if there will be a place to have pics taken there afterwards like at the DTD location?  I am thinking of just having my DD6 hair and makeup done and wanted to take her to get the Photopass pics afterwards, but since we planned on spending the day at MK anyway I figured it would be better to make the appt there if they had the photo shoot available there as well.  Anybody know??  Thanks!


----------



## sarahsmom73

DD's 6th birthday is in aug and part of her present is to do BBB at the castle in November! I bought her the Belle Christmas dress ad My Dress Up Trunk  last night! It is so pretty and she will be so surprised! This is so much fun!


----------



## Mad4Mickey

cloudy13006 said:


> Hi, I have a question I haven't seen answered but I admit I haven't read EVERY post cause there are sooo many! I just learned on here about the MK BBB location opening up in Sept, does anyone know if there will be a place to have pics taken there afterwards like at the DTD location? I am thinking of just having my DD6 hair and makeup done and wanted to take her to get the Photopass pics afterwards, but since we planned on spending the day at MK anyway I figured it would be better to make the appt there if they had the photo shoot available there as well. Anybody know?? Thanks!


 

I was told by the CM who booked my BBB about  2 days ago  that yes they offer a photo shoot. She also said that they will fill the spots in the castle very fast  : )  They say the reason they started doing it in the castle was demand .


----------



## akc

I am going to get my grandaughter the middle package, but was wondering about the photos. do they do them there or do I take her somewhere else . what is the photopass photogropyer? I was wondering how I get the pictures. She would not like me to buy her a princess dress, she loves them but she would not wear the dress enough to get anything out of it.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The photopass photographer is another one of disney's people taking pics. They will be in BBB snaping pics all of the place, at some point during your trip if you have one of the photographers take pics they will give you a card that looks like a gift card they scan it each time you take pics while you are at BBB if you don't have a photopass they will be able to provide you w/ one after they are done you can take the card to an area where they will pull up the card and you can order a package. 

This link is disney website about the photopass itself and tells you all of you options before they went up on the price I never had less than 75 pics on mine now I don't ever have less than 125 pics on it and thats in addition to what we take w/ out camera. The price increase reflects added features.
http://www.disneyphotopass.com/default.aspx


----------



## cloudy13006

Ok I just called and made my DD6 and my DBF's DD14 appts at the MK BBB for the coach package!  I am so excited, it is a surprise for my DD, she has seen it at WOD and has always wanted to do it and I always say "next time..."  She'll be sooo THRILLED to be getting made up in the CASTLE!!  I think I finally did it thanks to this great thread, so thank you for all the info!


----------



## CampbellScot

Okay, another question...(the closer I get the more I'm thinking... )

We are arriving on the day of the Pirate and Princess Party. We get in to Orlando by 11:30...we have the BBB appointment at 3:30, and an ADR at Chef Mickey's at 5:30...is this timeline possible? I want to be able to get the photo shoot in as well. Will we be able to make it to Chef Mickey's from DTD without having to run for it to make it on time? Or would we have time to go back to Wilderness Lodge, change and take the boat over to MK and hop the monorail to the Contemporary? Hmmm...that doesn't seem possible to me...I'm thinking we'd have to go straight from DTD huh?

thanks all...


----------



## trueblue

omg!  we are leaving monday!!  my little princess will be at bbb on Wednesday morning, and we can't wait!  will definitely post pics when we get back


----------



## graygables

CampbellScot said:


> Okay, another question...(the closer I get the more I'm thinking... )
> 
> We are arriving on the day of the Pirate and Princess Party. We get in to Orlando by 11:30...we have the BBB appointment at 3:30, and an ADR at Chef Mickey's at 5:30...is this timeline possible? I want to be able to get the photo shoot in as well. Will we be able to make it to Chef Mickey's from DTD without having to run for it to make it on time? Or would we have time to go back to Wilderness Lodge, change and take the boat over to MK and hop the monorail to the Contemporary? Hmmm...that doesn't seem possible to me...I'm thinking we'd have to go straight from DTD huh?
> 
> thanks all...



Straight from DTD would be your best bet to make it ontime, esp with the photo shoot.  They say 45 minutes, BUT, if they've taken any walk-ins, your appointment may not start right ontime, esp in the afternoon.  Think: doctor's office.  Any chance of bumping dinner back at this point?  If not, I'd suggest using a taxi.


----------



## graygables

For anyone with an under 3 you are trying to get into BBB...the managers and FGMiT do have "veto power" if they believe your little princess isn't going to make it through the do.  3 is the cutoff for patience, but also b/c of the product and how stiff they do the hair.  If your little princess is pitching a fit an hour later b/c her hair is "pulling", it's no fun for anyone.  There seems to be a magical age between 3 and about 9 or 18  where cute overrides comfort (how else can those girls be smiling with that itchy dress, plastic shoes, and 95 degrees w/ 140% humidity???)  Before 3, not so much.  So, save your pocketbook and the FGMiT some grief and make sure your little one isn't TOO little. Nothing more frustrating than realizing you just washed $45+ down the shower with a


----------



## graciegirlie

This is soooo true! My dd was 2yrs & 7 mos when she had her makeover. She did this with her sister that turned 5. I knew she would be fine so I made the appt. I do her hair all the time and knew she would make it through it. I read all the time that some people have had the hairdo last for several days though. Not my dd's, they loved it for that whole day but when we got back to the room they were ready for it to be taken out. I was hoping they could wear it the next day as well but it wasn't happening... 
We are getting makeovers in Dec and I hope this time they keep it in for the next day as well. I am getting one with them and am gonna try to keep it in overnight too so we will see.




graygables said:


> For anyone with an under 3 you are trying to get into BBB...the managers and FGMiT do have "veto power" if they believe your little princess isn't going to make it through the do.  3 is the cutoff for patience, but also b/c of the product and how stiff they do the hair.  If your little princess is pitching a fit an hour later b/c her hair is "pulling", it's no fun for anyone.  There seems to be a magical age between 3 and about 9 or 18  where cute overrides comfort (how else can those girls be smiling with that itchy dress, plastic shoes, and 95 degrees w/ 140% humidity???)  Before 3, not so much.  So, save your pocketbook and the FGMiT some grief and make sure your little one isn't TOO little. Nothing more frustrating than realizing you just washed $45+ down the shower with a


----------



## CampbellScot

graygables said:


> Straight from DTD would be your best bet to make it ontime, esp with the photo shoot.  They say 45 minutes, BUT, if they've taken any walk-ins, your appointment may not start right ontime, esp in the afternoon.  Think: doctor's office.  Any chance of bumping dinner back at this point?  If not, I'd suggest using a taxi.



Thanks. A taxi is a good idea...which leads me to the next question...can you call a taxi or get taxi company info from guest services at DTD? I'm sure you can...We have our ADR @ 5:30 and the Pirate and Princess Party starts at 7...so if we had a taxi come get us @5 we'd make it to the Contemporary on time for our ADR right? 

I'm struggling with the fact that I know my step kids would love to hop right into the pool after we arrive. But it's going to be rush rush to get from the Airport, to check in to DTD to make our BBB reservation and then into a taxi for our ADR. I just think my step daughter would love the whole experience so  much...but I can't decide if she'd love it more than she'd love swimming. Both kids are such little puddle ducks! They'd stay in a pool all day every day if we let them!

thanks everyone for your unending knowledge!!!


----------



## mrludwig

I have reseverations for my youngest dd on our last night, July 19.  She will be turning 8  during our trip so I booked the castle plan since it is her birthday.  She wants to show family and friends at home her hair  so that is why I booked it for the night before we leave.  I have been reading most of the postings and have a question.  I don't remember the cm telling me that we needed to bring our dd's hairbrush or comb with us to her appointment.  I have read here that others were told to bring this with them to their appointment.  Does anyone know if I need to have her brush or comb to her appointment?


----------



## CampbellScot

mrludwig said:


> I have reseverations for my youngest dd on our last night, July 19.  She will be turning 8  during our trip so I booked the castle plan since it is her birthday.  She wants to show family and friends at home her hair  so that is why I booked it for the night before we leave.  I have been reading most of the postings and have a question.  I don't remember the cm telling me that we needed to bring our dd's hairbrush or comb with us to her appointment.  I have read here that others were told to bring this with them to their appointment.  Does anyone know if I need to have her brush or comb to her appointment?



yup, you need to bring a brush or a comb with you. That is what I was told when I booked the appt. for my step-daughter. Have fun!!


----------



## Mad4Mickey

mrludwig said:


> I have reseverations for my youngest dd on our last night, July 19. She will be turning 8  during our trip so I booked the castle plan since it is her birthday. She wants to show family and friends at home her hair  so that is why I booked it for the night before we leave. I have been reading most of the postings and have a question. I don't remember the cm telling me that we needed to bring our dd's hairbrush or comb with us to her appointment. I have read here that others were told to bring this with them to their appointment. Does anyone know if I need to have her brush or comb to her appointment?


 

I was told this  same thing when I   booked it for my DN  ,  the CM told me again when  she  gave me the conf. #.    Have fun !


----------



## allyphoe

I brought both a comb and a brush, and they used both.  If I were to do it again, I'd still bring both.

My DD almost-4 sat through the whole thing with a smile on her face.  She went around the whole day with her hair up, and never said a word or looked uncomfortable.  The moment we got in the car, she asked to have her hair taken down, because she was being both poked and pulled by it, and it hurt.  I suggested we just take out the tiara and clip, so she could have "princess hair" the next day, but she wanted it all out.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

mrludwig said:


> I have read here that others were told to bring this with them to their appointment. Does anyone know if I need to have her brush or comb to her appointment?


 
You do, but if you don't, they will supply you with a cheap plastic comb.  So, it isn't a big deal if you forget or don't want strangers using your brush.  The comb they supply you with will be put in your BBB bag with the extra makeup and face gems, so for sure it is a new comb they use every time.

When we went, we brought cheap little brushes I'd bought for the occassion, but they never even asked for them - just got the give-away combs out and went to work.

Do make sure your hair is tangle-free before you get there, though!  (It also needs to be clean and free of hair product [although hairspray in my friend's bangs was fine, since she was keeping them as bangs even with the Diva 'Do].)


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

allyphoe said:


> My DD almost-4 sat through the whole thing with a smile on her face. She went around the whole day with her hair up, and never said a word or looked uncomfortable. The moment we got in the car, she asked to have her hair taken down, because she was being both poked and pulled by it, and it hurt. I suggested we just take out the tiara and clip, so she could have "princess hair" the next day, but she wanted it all out.


 
My friend took hers (Diva 'do) out the next morning because it was pulled tightly and may have been the cause of a headache she was having.  So, she only lasted a half-day in it (our app't was 1p).  Mine wasn't bothering me and I could've kept it in for the third day, but decided to take it out.  I really loved it (blue Pop 'do), though!


----------



## MichiganMomto4

Speaking of the comb and/or brushs - I was told the same thing, bring one with you.  However, I'm thinking that disney is smart enough to have some for sale right there in the BBB for those who forget.  Anybody know if they do for sure?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

They don't have them in the boutique for sale unless that has changed since I have been there. You can, however purchase a brush in the princess section right out side of BBB in world of disney.


----------



## petbren

I finally read through all the posts 
Great info. 
One question regarding an adult wearing a costume in the park.

My DD9, and best friend 40+ will be getting the Coach package, and BF wants to dress up. 
Thanks to one poster who gave me the link where she can purchase adult sized costumes.
Will she be allowed to wear it for MVMCP? 
Thanks.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I am not sure if they you can dress up for that party or not we all know for sure that you can at MNSSHP and I believe you can at P & P party but I have not seen that asked for MVMCP.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I am not sure if they you can dress up for that party or not we all know for sure that you can at MNSSHP and I believe you can at P & P party but I have not seen that asked for MVMCP.



I just got my tickets for MNSSHP and it says "children" are encouraged to dress. Is this a change from the past? I know we've always dressed up.


----------



## aimeeg

1. Does anyone have a photo of Cinderella's Wedding Dress?

2. Would it cost less to do the castle package (Belle's yellow dress) or buy the dress at Tinkerbells Treasures and just stick with our $45 package at BBB? Are the photos on your photopass card too? Are the accessories that fantastic? 

We are making a really big deal because this is the ultimat potty training reward!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

Yes, the photos are on your PhotoPass card.  They take photos as you get done up, which are on the card, and if you do the photo session, those are all on the card, as well.


----------



## Mommymcgee

MichiganMomto4 said:


> Speaking of the comb and/or brushs - I was told the same thing, bring one with you.  However, I'm thinking that disney is smart enough to have some for sale right there in the BBB for those who forget.  Anybody know if they do for sure?


I just took my DD to BBB May 25. I was also told to bring a comb and I had one in my bag, but they never even asked for it and I totally forgot about it until later. They just used a plastic comb that they had and put it in her bag with her makeup, etc.


----------



## Mommymcgee

aimeeg said:


> 2. Would it cost less to do the castle package (Belle's yellow dress) or buy the dress at Tinkerbells Treasures and just stick with our $45 package at BBB? Are the photos on your photopass card too? Are the accessories that fantastic?



My DD recently did Belle yellow dress. 

It would be cheaper to buy it on its own, because then you don't have to buy the shoes, crown and wand as well. The dress was $60 by itself. It is beautiful though. Much nicer than dresses I've seen sold elsewhere. The shoes are also pretty, but they hurt my DD feet so we could have done without them. The wand is neat, it is a lightup stick with a red rose. 

You can get the pictures on photopass without buying the package and save money there. Honestly I did not like the photographer there anyway. She was very short with my DD and the so-called photo session lasted less than 60 seconds. The pictures were not worth it imo. 

All that said, I don't regret doing the castle package because it was really a big thrill for my DD.


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV

Here is my DD in the white Cinderella dress and it was $98.00








aimeeg said:


> 1. Does anyone have a photo of Cinderella's Wedding Dress?
> 
> 2. Would it cost less to do the castle package (Belle's yellow dress) or buy the dress at Tinkerbells Treasures and just stick with our $45 package at BBB? Are the photos on your photopass card too? Are the accessories that fantastic?
> 
> We are making a really big deal because this is the ultimat potty training reward!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

aimeeg said:


> 1. Does anyone have a photo of Cinderella's Wedding Dress?
> 
> 2. Would it cost less to do the castle package (Belle's yellow dress) or buy the dress at Tinkerbells Treasures and just stick with our $45 package at BBB? Are the photos on your photopass card too? Are the accessories that fantastic?
> 
> We are making a really big deal because this is the ultimat potty training reward!


 

You can also find pics of my dd on the first page on her cinderella wedding dress. It does cost more b/c it is considered a deluxe dress. If you plan on buying all of the accessories to go w/ the costume and you want a package of photos from your photo shoot than just purchase the castle package in the end it comes out to be the same. If you don't intend to then don't do the castle package. Yes the photopass will have your pics on it as well and as far as the accessories goes that depends on what you like the most. Your dd can create her own wand and/or crown or you can purchase the ones disney has or you can get them at walmart etc if you want them.

Congrats w/ the potty training and have a great trip.


----------



## aimeeg

Mommymcgee said:


> My DD recently did Belle yellow dress.
> 
> It would be cheaper to buy it on its own, because then you don't have to buy the shoes, crown and wand as well. The dress was $60 by itself. It is beautiful though. Much nicer than dresses I've seen sold elsewhere. The shoes are also pretty, but they hurt my DD feet so we could have done without them. The wand is neat, it is a lightup stick with a red rose.
> 
> You can get the pictures on photopass without buying the package and save money there. Honestly I did not like the photographer there anyway. She was very short with my DD and the so-called photo session lasted less than 60 seconds. The pictures were not worth it imo.
> 
> All that said, I don't regret doing the castle package because it was really a big thrill for my DD.




Was your daughters Belle dress different from the one they sell at Tinker Bells treasures? 

What I would like to do is let my DD pick out the dress and go withs. She can get shoes, crown, wand, purse whatever her little heart desires. I knew I was going to have to spend around $200 for the package. I was just thinking without the photos it would be less. 

By buying the package does that limit your choices or can you upgrade? Like, do they have more than one crown?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

When you purchase the package you will get the crown and wand that goes w/ the dress but when we did the wedding dress/castle package last year I didn't want the clear shoes I wanted the silver ones but they didn't have anymore we tried the white ariel wedding shoes but the didn't go well and they didn't have her size. If you don't do the traditional(so to speak) crown and wand you can make you own wand (I know for sure in world of disney) and you can make your own crown in any of the parks. The dresses are the same throughout the parks and resorts.


----------



## pednurse

Hello, all!  Just returned last night from WDW.  DD (5) had requested to do the BBB on the last morning of our stay so she could ride home on the plane as a princess.  So we went to the BBB yesterday morning (had a 9am appointment).  DD absolutely loved it!  She's very, very shy so she never spoke a word to the FGMITs (she had 2 working on her) but I could tell by the gleam in her eyes that she was truly enjoying it.  She just got a little grin on her face all day as people commented on the beautiful little princess.  Even the pilot of our plane saw her and made a comment on her being a princess.   I must say that everyone in Orlando that saw her smiled and you could tell they knew she had been to Disney (she was also wearing a Cinderella dress and slippers we brought from home), but once we arrived back in Indy people smiled and commented but you could see the bit of confusion on their faces as to why my daughter was dressed to the hilt as Cinderella with more than 4 months to go until Halloween!   The hairstyle has lasted amazingly well (she got the "traditional" princess style with the bun.....and she has waist-length very fine hair) which is really saying something with my DD who doesn't ever sit still and bounces and dances all over the place.  She slept on it last night and it will only need a tiny bit of a touch-up on the bun to look the same as yesterday.  Oh, and they never offered her the fake fingernails....they just offered her a choice of fingernail polish colors and then gave her a brand-new sealed bottle of that color to take home with her along with the make-up pallet and extra face sticker jewels.  So it was a wonderful, fun experience for DD and we are very glad we did the BBB.


----------



## trueblue

I'm trying to post a reply with pictures from our BBB experience, but I keep getting this message:

Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'.

What does that mean??  I uploaded my pics to photobucket and am using the "insert image" tool, but can't do it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## DivaOstrich

I have an appt. at the Castle BBB in October right before MNSSHP for my Dd who will be 5 at her appt.  

She and I are both sooooo excited!  My MIL is making a sleeping beauty dress.  We just went last weekend to pick out the fabrics and it is going to be beautiful!!  With coupons the dress will only cost me about $24 and will look sooooo nice.  My MIL already made a Snow White dress that looks JUST like in the movie.  So pretty!!

I can't wait to have my princesses prance around the parks.  The BBB visit will just plus the magic.  Yippee!!

Thank you for posting photos of your BBB experiences.  My girls and I love to see your pictures )

--Melissa


----------



## Precious1971

trueblue said:


> I'm trying to post a reply with pictures from our BBB experience, but I keep getting this message:
> 
> Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'.
> 
> What does that mean??  I uploaded my pics to photobucket and am using the "insert image" tool, but can't do it.  Any suggestions?



From photoucket, just copy the "IMG" link on photobucket and paste it into the message window here.  No need to use the "insert image" tool cause it is


----------



## Twilight Terror

trueblue said:


> I'm trying to post a reply with pictures from our BBB experience, but I keep getting this message:
> 
> Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'.
> 
> What does that mean??  I uploaded my pics to photobucket and am using the "insert image" tool, but can't do it.  Any suggestions?



I think you'll find you need a certain number of posts before you can post things like links and images on here. We were watching the Planning DVD last night, and they showed pictures of the BBB! Very cool!


----------



## DivaOstrich

Here is the work in progress of the Snow White dress my MIL is making my Dd.  It needs some minor adjustments like shoulder width, but is almost there.  We will have her busy working on Sleeping Beauty next.  BBB is going to be so much fun!!





Here is a link to see more pics of this dress:

http://family.webshots.com/photo/2669126640101138717mbPAlH

--Melissa


----------



## trueblue

Twilight Terror said:


> I think you'll find you need a certain number of posts before you can post things like links and images on here. We were watching the Planning DVD last night, and they showed pictures of the BBB! Very cool!



Any idea how many posts I have to have before posting photos?


----------



## MommaPooh217

DivaOstrich said:


> Here is the work in progress of the Snow White dress my MIL is making my Dd.  It needs some minor adjustments like shoulder width, but is almost there.  We will have her busy working on Sleeping Beauty next.  BBB is going to be so much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to see more pics of this dress:
> 
> http://family.webshots.com/photo/2669126640101138717mbPAlH
> 
> --Melissa



Melissa,
What a pretty girl & dress your Mom did a great job. 

Blessed Be,
Tina


----------



## trueblue

test...


----------



## trueblue

Wow...OK, so now I finally get to post pics!  The last one was dd5 in her royal dressing room.  Our experience at BBB was great.  The employees there are very patient...especially after dd changed her mind about the dress she wanted at the last minute.  She knew she wanted to be Cinderella, and when they got to the blue dress, she said that was the one she wanted without even looking at the rest.  Well, we were shopping around while waiting for our turn, and she saw the Cinderella wedding dress and HAD to have it.  They steamed the new one for us and she got dressed and ready for her makeover.

Her FGIT, Dianne, was awesome!  She was very friendly and talked up a storm with dd.  We even had a 2nd FGIT hanging out with us to help if needed, but she mostly ended up keeping me company.  The only problem dd had was with her hair...she said it hurt when the bobby pins were put in, but she got over that fast when she saw the results.  Here are pics of the makeover in progress:


















DD and her FGITs:






Pics from the photo shoot in the next post...


----------



## trueblue

Here are the shots that the photographer took...

The reveal:





and the actual photo shoot:


















This was soooo much fun for both of us.  I think I had just as much fun watching as dd did being made into a princess.


----------



## ksloane

trueblue 


Great Pics! Beautiful princess!  

I LOVE the dress!!!     How long did she end up wearing it? DId the sleeves bother her???  If you don't mind, how much did it cost??


----------



## aimeeg

Does anyone know if you can buy the glass slippers seperate?

We already have the Ariel Wedding dress. (Target) My DD would love the glass slippers. She has her heart set on a Belle motif but I might get her the glass slippers as a surprise for when we get home and post WDW depression sets in.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

trublue, your DD is stunning!!!!


----------



## easleygrls

I just want to say a big Thank You to everyone who has posted such beautiful pics and descriptions!  DD and I have just spent a loooooong time looking at all the photos and comparing hair, nails & makeup.  She is so excited she can hardly stand it!!


----------



## Ithastobe

Yes..thanks for the pictures and info. We'll be there on Sunday.  Can't wait.


----------



## Freyja

Do they always take photos or does that cost extra? I've already bought DD the Sleeping Beauty dress at WDW with all the matching accessoiries and was thinking of checking whether we could get a reservation for the BBB this week (slim chance, I know). That means we'd only do the princess hair and make-up. Will they still take her picture? Will it be put on our photopass?


----------



## luvdisney00

Trueblue,
     Thanks for sharing your pics they are beautiful.  Was that dress included in the deluxe pkg. or was it extra?  My DD4 would love that one.  We are going in a month, and I can't wait!!!

    Another question, and I'm sorry if it's been asked before, this thread is sooo long.  Does BBB give the World of Disney discount to Disney Visa Holders?  My guess would be NO, but it nerver hurts to ask.  


                          Thanks!


----------



## pednurse

Freyja said:


> Do they always take photos or does that cost extra? I've already bought DD the Sleeping Beauty dress at WDW with all the matching accessoiries and was thinking of checking whether we could get a reservation for the BBB this week (slim chance, I know). That means we'd only do the princess hair and make-up. Will they still take her picture? Will it be put on our photopass?



Yes, a Photopass photog is there taking pictures during the make-over process and will also take a picture as they turn  your daughter around to see herself in the mirror for the first time.  It will be put on your Photopass account at no extra charge.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

pednurse said:


> Yes, a Photopass photog is there taking pictures during the make-over process and will also take a picture as they turn  your daughter around to see herself in the mirror for the first time.  It will be put on your Photopass account at no extra charge.



Ok, so how do they handle that if you have 2 DDs having appointments at the same time?


----------



## trueblue

ksloane said:


> I LOVE the dress!!!     How long did she end up wearing it? DId the sleeves bother her???  If you don't mind, how much did it cost??



She wore the dress from the time we were done (about 11) until about 5 when we went back to our hotel because it started raining.  Believe it or not, the sleeves did not seem to bother her at all, even though it was pretty hot out.  We did the castle package, and the total for everything was about $220.  I think the price tag on the dress was $90.  I wish they would have had a size small, but they were out, so we ended up getting an xs.  It fits her perfectly, but probably won't next year, and I think the small would have.  She tried the medium, but it was way too big and dragged on the ground (even with FGIT's attempt to make rosettes in the back to "alter" it).

As for the glass slippers...I think you can purchase everything separately in the store.  I'm almost sure I saw all the different shoes hanging on the walls next to the dresses and other accessories.  

Thank you all for the compliments.  Like I said before, we really had a good time.  I really wanted to get a ressie for a princess meal sometime that day, but everything was booked...but it was still a magical experience.  Everywhere we went, dd got special attention from the cm's, and she ate it up!


----------



## trueblue

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Ok, so how do they handle that if you have 2 DDs having appointments at the same time?



Your FGIT will wait to turn her around until the photographer gets there.  They signal him/her over, and then turn them around in the mirror for the reveal.  The photographer was walking around the whole time.  They took one pic, put it on our photopass, and then came back when our FGIT showed dd herself in the mirror.  After that, they'll send you to the place where they take the other photos (it is not in the "princess room"), and your dds will each take her pics separately.


----------



## SallyfromDE

You would think they would have a way to "deliver" missing sizes from one of the other stores if you needed it. In this case, they didn't miss out on the sale. I love the Wedding Dress. I know this is what Kirsta will want, she's asked me for a few years.


----------



## Freyja

SallyfromDE said:


> You would think they would have a way to "deliver" missing sizes from one of the other stores if you needed it. In this case, they didn't miss out on the sale. I love the Wedding Dress. I know this is what Kirsta will want, she's asked me for a few years.



Unfortunately they don't always have them all in stock, at all. DD5 had her mind set on the pink Sleeping Beauty dress and really didn't want anything else. I couldn't find it in her size (small) anywhere so I asked at the information desk in the World of Disney in DTD and they told me they didn't have it anywhere, not even at the warehouse and that it probably wouldn't be back until at the end of the month (this was 2 days ago). I ended up buying her the dress in a size medium (7-8). It is too big but doesn't drag on the floor. I pinned it together in the back with a couple of stitches but the sleeves are too long and too wide. She definately will be able to use it for a couple of years. She loves it and that's really all that counts.


----------



## abeyst

Has anyone asked about BBB with a pirate theme?  (Sorry - I only read til page 21, then I had to skip to the end - it was too long!!)

Anywho - DD5 is not the traditional princess type.  Has BBB incorporated anything for pirates or pirate-princesses?


----------



## trueblue

abeyst said:


> Has anyone asked about BBB with a pirate theme?  (Sorry - I only read til page 21, then I had to skip to the end - it was too long!!)
> 
> Anywho - DD5 is not the traditional princess type.  Has BBB incorporated anything for pirates or pirate-princesses?



I don't remember seeing anything at BBB, but they do have pirate princess mickey mouse ears at all the shops that sell ears...very cute!


----------



## graygables

there is a little tiara that is pirate that I'm sure they could put on instead of the princess-y one, you could certainly ask!


----------



## JodiR

Here are a couple of my daughter.


----------



## JodiR

Also, I would not have known about the pictures afterwards if not for the boards here.  No one at the BBB mentioned this.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

graygables said:


> there is a little tiara that is pirate that I'm sure they could put on instead of the princess-y one, you could certainly ask!



My DD7 is sooooooo excited about trying to get hers done with the pirate tiara!!!!


----------



## trueblue

Jodi ~ those are great!  Love that red hair...and the outfit.


----------



## dreamn_Disney

O.k. dd is 16 will she feel really out of place doing this? We are having a special lunch at CRT and I think it would look so nice for the pics if her and ds had something done here first.


----------



## graygables

mom2taylorandemily said:


> My DD7 is sooooooo excited about trying to get hers done with the pirate tiara!!!!



here's what it looks like...it's the same thing that's in Jodi's DD's hair, but pirate, so I would think they could do it.  I will as my DD who is a Fairy Godmother in Training if they can for sure!


----------



## missmun52

I called for dining yesterday and at the end when they try to "sell" you on other things she asked if I wanted BBB for my Child. I said HE is a BOY. She said they have a package for boys for $10. I asked her what it was. She told me they gel their hair and give them (I forgot what it was, something like a wand or something but for boys). I told her no thanks, just cant see him doing that and paying ten bucks for a little gel. I told her I will talke him to get his hair cut in MK like he did last year which was great (they also did little girls hair in styles).

I wanted to know if anyone has let their boy do that and if you had any pic.


----------



## graygables

Here's a link to the news release (and a photo).  http://www.wdwnews.com/ViewImage.aspx?ImageID=104869  It's basically gelled up hair with fun stuff sprinkled in and a hidden Mickey on the back.  I'm not sure if they got a wand thing, but I'll ask (ETA: they do NOT get a wand or anything, just the hair).  I know DD did a Cool Dude today (she likes them, they're fun!).  Essentially it's what they get minus the haircut at the Main Street Barber Shop.

here's another photo I found...


----------



## graygables

mom2taylorandemily said:


> My DD7 is sooooooo excited about trying to get hers done with the pirate tiara!!!!



Just talked to DD...THEY HAVE PIRATE HAIR for the Diva style!!!  She said it's black with white streaks and red Mickeys, but you have to ASK for it.  The tiara is an extra $10 with the Diva style (b/c there is no crown w/ the Diva package), but it's really cute...I'd skip the nails and do the tiara.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Ok, so how do they handle that if you have 2 DDs having appointments at the same time?


 
It isn't one photographer per person getting done up, but one photographer for all of BBB.  So, the photographer goes from person to person snapping photos during the process and then each person is turned around at their own time so the photographer can get it on film.  All these photos are put onto your PhotoPass card.

When my friend and I did it, we got several shots taken during the process - I had six and my friend had four - and then three photos each of our reactions when they spun us around (my friend's reaction photos were really neat 'cause they read like a story where in the first one she's shocked, the second she's awed, and the third she's grinning ear-to-ear with joy).  The photographer also took one photo each of us looking at her after the reveal and two photos of my friend and I together after we were both finished.

It is such a great thing that they take pix during the process 'cause they are neat to look at.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

JodiR said:


> Also, I would not have known about the pictures afterwards if not for the boards here. No one at the BBB mentioned this.


 
Yeah, nobody mentioned it to us, either.  I never would've known if I hadn't read about it on this board and another one.  'Course, I also never would've known about BBB or that adults can do it, too, without the boards, so it just goes to show that research is a very good thing!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

dreamn_Disney said:


> O.k. dd is 16 will she feel really out of place doing this? We are having a special lunch at CRT and I think it would look so nice for the pics if her and ds had something done here first.


 
No, she won't!  Well, of course it depends on the person how they feel, LOL, but she shouldn't feel out of place, as adults do BBB, too!  My friend and I did, as have others here on the board (there's even a pic or two somewhere in this thread).  You can even go for it, too!   

And, yes, the hairdos look really great for pix!  Make sure they're wearing something nicer than a regular T-shirt, though, to make the pix look really good.


----------



## missmun52

graygables said:


> Here's a link to the news release (and a photo).  http://www.wdwnews.com/ViewImage.aspx?ImageID=104869  It's basically gelled up hair with fun stuff sprinkled in and a hidden Mickey on the back.  I'm not sure if they got a wand thing, but I'll ask (ETA: they do NOT get a wand or anything, just the hair).  I know DD did a Cool Dude today (she likes them, they're fun!).  Essentially it's what they get minus the haircut at the Main Street Barber Shop.
> 
> here's another photo I found...



Thank you for the info, it looks really cool! I was not able to view the second link though  . I dont think I will take my DS there however, Dont think it will mean as much to him as it would to the little princesses. I may just ask them to put a little gel and such in his hair at the main street barber shop.

I would love to do BBB for myself though, just not sure I have the guts!


----------



## JodiR

trueblue....Thanks!  That was one of her dance recital costumes.  It was good enough to match Cinderella.  

These were done on Thursday.  We had so much fun.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

missmun52 said:


> I would love to do BBB for myself though, just not sure I have the guts!


 
Go for it!!!!  You'll have such a great time!  You'll be glad you did it.


----------



## scrapperjill

I saw these questions asked a few pages back...but I haven't seen any answer yet....so I'm going to ask again to see if anyone knows. 

1. Does everyone get a photo session with all of the packages or is it just the Castle package.  I'm wondering about the photos with the back drops and lounge chair?  I realize with the Castle package it comes with a set number/size photo... But is that something any of the packages can add or do?  Also...are you able to take your own photos with the backdrops??  

2.  Someone asked a while back about Disney Visa discounts at BBB?  Is there any?  My guess would also be no...but like the other poster already said...it never hurts to ask.  

3.  Did someone say you could purchase the same dresses from BBB at other places around Disney...like World of Disney in DTD????   I'm wondering...because I do think you can get a discount there.  SO I'm thinking I could get the lower package at BBB and purchase a dress at World of Disney before hand.  Anyone ever done this???  And where else is there at DTD or WDW to purchase the dresses???  

4.  I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to see a pick of the pirate style and tirra.  Anyone have one????   

5.  New question...How hard is it to get a reservation for BBB and do you always need one?  Can you ever make a last min reservation?


----------



## graygables

1. Does everyone get a photo session with all of the packages or is it just the Castle package.  I'm wondering about the photos with the back drops and lounge chair?  I realize with the Castle package it comes with a set number/size photo... But is that something any of the packages can add or do?  Also...are you able to take your own photos with the backdrops??  

It's my understanding that anyone can have photos made and put on a PhotoPass, but the cost of the Castle package includes photos.  Don't quote me on that one, though!

2.  Someone asked a while back about Disney Visa discounts at BBB?  Is there any?  My guess would also be no...but like the other poster already said...it never hurts to ask.  

Nope, no discounts.

3.  Did someone say you could purchase the same dresses from BBB at other places around Disney...like World of Disney in DTD????   I'm wondering...because I do think you can get a discount there.  SO I'm thinking I could get the lower package at BBB and purchase a dress at World of Disney before hand.  Anyone ever done this???  And where else is there at DTD or WDW to purchase the dresses???  

yes, you can purchase the dresses, but it winds up being the same cost, from what I understand, although YMMV if you don't do the wand, shoes, crown, etc.

4.  I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to see a pick of the pirate style and tirra.  Anyone have one????   

the tiara is pictured in my other post, but the hairstyle is fairly new and a special request, so I haven't seen any photos of it anywhere yet.

5.  New question...How hard is it to get a reservation for BBB and do you always need one?  Can you ever make a last min reservation?

they sometimes take walk-ins, depending on how heavy the schedule is for the day, but I'd recommend a reservation, esp if you don't want to have to wait awhile.


----------



## disneyred

Has anyone ever had luck just walking in without any appt ?
TIA !


----------



## libinatorsmom

Its probably here somewhere - but when does the BBB open at WDW???  We were planning on doing the one at DTD but my daughter might like the MK location better????


----------



## belle&beast

I'm so excited!   I just booked our DD's BBB package for December in the MK!  The trip is a surprise, so I can't tell her, but she will be getting the red Belle holiday dress to wear and we are going to MVMCP that night.  I just had to share my excitement with people who understand!!!!


----------



## capturedfairy

missmun52 said:


> Thank you for the info, it looks really cool! I was not able to view the second link though  . I dont think I will take my DS there however, Dont think it will mean as much to him as it would to the little princesses. I may just ask them to put a little gel and such in his hair at the main street barber shop.
> 
> I would love to do BBB for myself though, just not sure I have the guts!




They also do the cool dude  at the MK Barber Shop. Pretty cool.


----------



## SkcMom

libinatorsmom said:


> Its probably here somewhere - but when does the BBB open at WDW???  We were planning on doing the one at DTD but my daughter might like the MK location better????



I would also like to know this!!!


----------



## belle&beast

libinatorsmom said:


> Its probably here somewhere - but when does the BBB open at WDW???  We were planning on doing the one at DTD but my daughter might like the MK location better????





SkcMom said:


> I would also like to know this!!!



From your signatures it looks like you will be going in December and after.  We are going to WDW in December and when I booked today they asked which location.  I booked at the MK, so they are taking reservations for the MK BBB.  I do not know for sure when it will be opening, though


----------



## LisaNJ25

SkcMom said:


> I would also like to know this!!!



I believe its the second week in 
September


----------



## capturedfairy

Sept 12th. I will be going the week before so no castle BBB for us 

But i did book at DTD for DD(3) and myself on Sept 3rd before the PPP. I am soooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

libinatorsmom said:


> Its probably here somewhere - but when does the BBB open at WDW???  We were planning on doing the one at DTD but my daughter might like the MK location better????



They open Sept 10th. I called for an appt about a week ago for the 25th and they were pretty well open.


----------



## SkcMom

Thanks to you all! Calling tomorrow to try and get a reservation for my DD on her b-day (December 11th) she will be so surprised!


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

graygables said:


> although YMMV if you don't do the wand, shoes, crown, etc.



Do please tell me what WMMV means ....


----------



## belle&beast

SkcMom said:


> Thanks to you all! Calling tomorrow to try and get a reservation for my DD on her b-day (December 11th) she will be so surprised!



That's the date we're going, too!  Maybe we'll see you there


----------



## graygables

Princess Bella Luna said:


> Do please tell me what WMMV means ....



YMMV=Your mileage may vary...


----------



## KathVA

SallyfromDE said:


> They open Sept 10th. I called for an appt about a week ago for the 25th and they were pretty well open.



Did you call the MK one?  If so, what is their number?  We are going in Dec and want to make an appt for DD 

thanks! 

Kath


----------



## Tinkaroo

KathVA said:


> Did you call the MK one?  If so, what is their number?  We are going in Dec and want to make an appt for DD
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Kath



Both locations are served by the same reservation # - 407-WDW-STYLE.


----------



## belle&beast

KathVA said:


> Did you call the MK one?  If so, what is their number?  We are going in Dec and want to make an appt for DD
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Kath



I was able to book through the dining phone number while I was making my ADRs.  1-407-WDW-DINE


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

graygables said:


> YMMV=Your mileage may vary...




Ah thank you! Gotta say, thanks for answering all those questions for us - I hope to see your DD one of these days when I get all dolled up for something special!


----------



## SkcMom

belle&beast said:


> That's the date we're going, too!  Maybe we'll see you there



Cool! Maybe we will! I was wondering if I could get the reservation when I am making my ADR's tomorrow morning so thanks for posting that. I hope they let me!


----------



## allyphoe

Just got the Photopass CD back from our mid-May trip!


----------



## cdotla

Does anyone have any info on the BBB inside the Castle in terms of size, set up and any differences with the current BBB in DDD?

We just went to BBB in DDD in May 07 and are going again in late Sept.07.  I have booked BBB in DDD once again as it works into our schedule better than being in MK that day.  However, I don't want to kick myself if the Castle BBB ends up being a lot nicer than the DDD.

Any info/thoughts?


----------



## capturedfairy

cdotla said:


> Does anyone have any info on the BBB inside the Castle in terms of size, set up and any differences with the current BBB in DDD?
> 
> We just went to BBB in DDD in May 07 and are going again in late Sept.07.  I have booked BBB in DDD once again as it works into our schedule better than being in MK that day.  However, I don't want to kick myself if the Castle BBB ends up being a lot nicer than the DDD.
> 
> Any info/thoughts?



I would book 2 appts at the diff locations on 2 separate dates, and when you get ther check them out and cancel the one that you wont use...


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

graygables said:


> Just talked to DD...THEY HAVE PIRATE HAIR for the Diva style!!!  She said it's black with white streaks and red Mickeys, but you have to ASK for it.  The tiara is an extra $10 with the Diva style (b/c there is no crown w/ the Diva package), but it's really cute...I'd skip the nails and do the tiara.



OMG!!!! I'm not even telling DD about it, I made the ressie for Dec. on Saturday for the MK and I want her to get the Pirate Diva package!!  She will be so excited about it!!!!

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## capturedfairy

WOW i think this is what I am getting, just before the PPP!!!! I know my DD will be a princess, but mom can be a cool mom too right???


----------



## ksloane

mom2taylorandemily said:


> OMG!!!! I'm not even telling DD about it, I made the ressie for Dec. on Saturday for the MK and I want her to get the Pirate Diva package!!  She will be so excited about it!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the info!!!



WOW!!! Pictures? Pictures??  Someone has to have pirate pictures!!!


----------



## pl'smama

allyphoe said:


> Just got the Photopass CD back from our mid-May trip!





Your DD is an absolute angel!  How lovely she looks!!

Suz


----------



## PrincessBelle23

Just found this thread and I must say you all have adorable photos on here!  I have a crazy question and I apologize if this has already been asked, but 64 pages is a lot to try to catch up on so late at night.  Do they have any sort of age limitation on this?  I'm 20, but could pass for younger, and would love to do this... but would I be completely out of place?


----------



## ksloane

PrincessBelle23 said:


> Just found this thread and I must say you all have adorable photos on here!  I have a crazy question and I apologize if this has already been asked, but 64 pages is a lot to try to catch up on so late at night.  Do they have any sort of age limitation on this?  I'm 20, but could pass for younger, and would love to do this... but would I be completely out of place?



Most certainly not. You'll find pics and reports of others on here that have done it. I'm going on 30 and making an appt in December for myself, a 16 year old and my daughter.  Everyone's allowed to be a kid at Disney!!!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

Tinkaroo said:


> Both locations are served by the same reservation # - 407-WDW-STYLE.


 
Note that if you're calling from a cell phone, you need to leave off the extra number at the end.  Otherwise, the call won't go through.  So, 407-WDW-STYL is the actual number.

That being said, the number only brings you to the same ppl you make your dining ADRs with.  And, since the folks who book your resort room can also make your ADRs, I'm sure they can make BBB reservations, as well.  So, just call a Disney number and you'll get it done.

I do recommend calling ahead, though.  I called less than three months before our trip and the earliest appointments (two ppl at the same time) we could get was 1p.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

PrincessBelle23 said:


> Just found this thread and I must say you all have adorable photos on here! I have a crazy question and I apologize if this has already been asked, but 64 pages is a lot to try to catch up on so late at night. Do they have any sort of age limitation on this? I'm 20, but could pass for younger, and would love to do this... but would I be completely out of place?


 
Not at all!  My friend and I are older than you and we did BBB this past May.  We had a blast!  I highly recommend it to adults of all ages!


----------



## SallyfromDE

KathVA said:


> Did you call the MK one?  If so, what is their number?  We are going in Dec and want to make an appt for DD
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Kath



I just called the WDW Styl # and asked for the magic Kingdom. She also took care of getting me tickets for MNSSHP. She said they can do dining to.


----------



## AUTimmy

This is a useful thread. I wonder in the Castle package. What are the different between normal costume and deluxe costume? Is it worth extra money to get deluxe costume?


----------



## disneyfan551

scrapperjill said:


> 2.  Someone asked a while back about Disney Visa discounts at BBB?  Is there any?  My guess would also be no...but like the other poster already said...it never hurts to ask.



My 5yo did the large (castle?) package 9/06, and I'm almost positive I received some type of discount.  Either the Disney Visa, or maybe AP, discount, since it was at the WOD, and they do accept those discounts.  Like you said, it can't hurt to ask!


----------



## allyphoe

AUTimmy said:


> What are the different between normal costume and deluxe costume?



Deluxe costumes include Belle's Christmas dress and Cinderella's wedding dress (those I know for sure; there may be others).  The light-up YOAMD Minnie dress is in the right price range to be, but I don't actually know if you can get it at BBB.  (If you look at the dresses at WOD, most are $60; the deluxe are $90 or so.)


----------



## ktturner

allyphoe said:


> Just got the Photopass CD back from our mid-May trip!



She is sooooooooo beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

Anyone know how much longer the castle package takes then the crown package?  DD4 has an apptmnt at the MK BBB on her 5th bday....I scheduled her the crown pkg as I thought we'd bring a dress from home but then I got thinking it would be her bday.  Thinking I may switch.  We have an 11:00 apptmnt w/lunch at CRT at 1:20 - so I don't want to cut it short but you'd think that would be enough time.  Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Precious1971

I am so disapointed   
I just try to book BBB for our trip in August and the CM won't book my youngest daughter cause she won't be three at the time yet.  She will be almost three but that was not good enough.  She told me they can do it for some legal reason and cause the younger than 3 can handle it.     
What different will 2 months make in her handling it or not.  I do her hair everyday and she loves to do make up and I know if she sees her sister getting all princess up she will want to do it too.  So, I can't do it for either her....


----------



## graygables

Precious1971 said:


> I am so disapointed
> I just try to book BBB for our trip in August and the CM won't book my youngest daughter cause she won't be three at the time yet.  She will be almost three but that was not good enough.  She told me they can do it for some legal reason and cause the younger than 3 can handle it.
> What different will 2 months make in her handling it or not.  I do her hair everyday and she loves to do make up and I know if she sees her sister getting all princess up she will want to do it too.  So, I can't do it for either her....



I'm sorry you are disappointed.  They had to have a minimum age and 3 is it.  MOST under 3 year olds cannot handle the kind of pulling they do and the product they put in the hair to make it stone-stiff and hold for days on end.  They have children come back after a few hours to have it all taken out or the parents wind up going back to the resort and washing it all out themselves.  It is a long time of having to sit pretty still in order to have the hair/makeup done.

Here's my recommendation: have big sis go to BBB and get done up.  While she's in there, you take the little one to the area right by the entrance to BBB and let her choose some of the things they use in the BBB styles, then go back to your resort (or around the corner to the ladies' room at World of Disney...it's all in the Princess Room) and do her hair up with the bling she's picked out.  It's not quite the same, but she'll still have fun and look adorable.


----------



## mcraft17

Here are my dd's pictures from the BBB May 25th. I made her a princess dress for her to wear since we were not going in the parks that day. She really liked it although she wasn't too keen on the photographer coming around and taking her pictures, sometimes she is not big on pictures and I think she only wanted me to take the pictures. I forgot to tell her that they come around and do that. So you might want to make sure that your child knows that someone else will also be taking pictures.


----------



## JodiR

Is that Cinderella statue gone now or where is it located?  I was there last week and didn't see it.


----------



## Tinkaroo

cdotla said:


> Does anyone have any info on the BBB inside the Castle in terms of size, set up and any differences with the current BBB in DDD?
> 
> We just went to BBB in DDD in May 07 and are going again in late Sept.07.  I have booked BBB in DDD once again as it works into our schedule better than being in MK that day.  However, I don't want to kick myself if the Castle BBB ends up being a lot nicer than the DDD.
> 
> Any info/thoughts?



This is from a Disney press release posted on AllEarsnet.com:

Reservations Available for Second Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Walt Disney World Resort

LAKE BUENA VISTA, Fla. -- Walt Disney World guests can now make reservations for their little ones to be magically transformed into princesses and princes at a second Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, which opens in September.

Appropriately located inside Cinderella Castle at Magic Kingdom, the second Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Walt Disney World Resort will feature similar makeovers to those offered at the initial location at Downtown Disney Marketplace. The only differences are in the surroundings.

*The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Magic Kingdom features a magical garden setting based on the scene in Disney's "Cinderella" where Cinderella's rags are turned into a glittering ball gown by the Fairy Godmother. *Fairy Godmothers-in-Training (trained by The Fairy Godmother herself) run the shop and a Magical Mirror spotlights each princess at the end of her magical metamorphosis.

Aspiring princesses can choose from three makeover packages. All include hairstyle and shimmering makeup. Available options include nails, imaging packages and princess costume (gown, crown, wand and shoes). Within each makeover package, guests can choose from three different hairstyles: Disney Diva, Pop Princess or Fairytale Princess. Princesses must be at least three years old to participate.

The boutique also offers a service for boys called Cool Dudes that includes colorful hair gel and confetti.

Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Magic Kingdom will transform space which is currently The King's Gallery shop.

For more information about both Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique locations or to make reservations, call 407/WDW-STYLE.


----------



## belle&beast

Precious1971 said:


> I am so disapointed
> I just try to book BBB for our trip in August and the CM won't book my youngest daughter cause she won't be three at the time yet.  She will be almost three but that was not good enough.  She told me they can do it for some legal reason and cause the younger than 3 can handle it.
> What different will 2 months make in her handling it or not.  I do her hair everyday and she loves to do make up and I know if she sees her sister getting all princess up she will want to do it too.  So, I can't do it for either her....



When we were in WDW in 2006, I don't think the BBB had opened yet (or I just didn't know about it.)  Anyway, we took our DS for a haircut at the barber shop in the MK and it was lots of fun.  My DD was 4 at the time and was letting her hair grow out.  The CM offered her a haircut, too and she politely declined tellinher that she wants long hair.  The CM offered to just style it.  It was so cute!  DD was wearing a Minnie dress that day and the CM put her hair into 2 little pigtails with lots of glitter and pixie dust.  The best part was that the updo was only $5 and we had a very happy little girl! 

The atmosphere is not the same, but the end result could be.  I really do suggest checking into it and I hope your princesses have fun in WDW!


----------



## mcraft17

JodiR said:


> Is that Cinderella statue gone now or where is it located?  I was there last week and didn't see it.



It is in front of the World of Disney store. I believe it is the side of the store where all the princess outfit are. Hope that helps!


----------



## pednurse

JodiR said:


> Is that Cinderella statue gone now or where is it located?  I was there last week and didn't see it.



Took my DD's picture next to that statue when we were there last week.  It's by the World of Disney entrance that's closest to the Lego store....the entrance where when you go into the store and head straight to the back to get to the BBB.


----------



## buffy0214

We've book for the Castle location in Oct. We switched it from DDD since we will be going to the MK anyway for MNSSHP. I checked on http://allearsnet.com/btp/bibbidi.htm and they have a new price structure listed that will be starting in Sept for BOTH locations. This might be old news for ya'll but it was new to me so I'm passing it on...

As of September 10, 2007, a new pricing structure will go into effect:

*COOL DUDE*: includes Hair Style, Colored Gels/Sparkles, Mickey Stencil: $10.00 (no tax on this service)

*COACH*: includes Hair Style, Shimmering Makeup, Princess Sash: $44.95 + tax

*CROWN*: includes Hair Style, Shimmering Makeup, Nails, Princess Sash: $49.95 + tax

*CASTLE*: includes Hair Style, Shimmering Makeup, Nails, Princess Sash, Princess Costume and Shoes, Crown, Wand, and Imaging Package, which includes 1 - 6x8 and 4 - 4x6 photos in a beautifully themed photo holder: Price range is $179.95 - $249.95 + tax. NOTE: Price range is determined by the choices of Princess Costume and Shoes.

Hours of operation for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique will be 9:30 a.m. - 6 p.m. daily (last appointment will be at 5:30 p.m.), seven days a week. Walk-ins are accepted; however, reservations are strongly encouraged by calling 407-WDW-STYLE (939-7895).​


----------



## SallyfromDE

Precious1971 said:


> I am so disapointed
> I just try to book BBB for our trip in August and the CM won't book my youngest daughter cause she won't be three at the time yet.  She will be almost three but that was not good enough.  She told me they can do it for some legal reason and cause the younger than 3 can handle it.
> What different will 2 months make in her handling it or not.  I do her hair everyday and she loves to do make up and I know if she sees her sister getting all princess up she will want to do it too.  So, I can't do it for either her....



Can you take her to the barber shop for some of her own "bling"? That way they could each have something special that is thier own? I've never been in the barbershop, so I don't know thier policies.


----------



## zoemurr

I made my DD almost the exact same dress.  She's 8 and a bit too old for the dress-up clothes, so this was our compromise.  I didn't tell her she was going to BBB until we got there, and she was a bit overwhelmed, but had a great time.  This was April 29.


----------



## aimeeg

She looks lovely!!!!

We have those shoes in brown too! They are so cute!!!!!

(My DD toes come exactly where your DD toes come!)


----------



## CampbellScot

zoemurr said:


> I made my DD almost the exact same dress.  She's 8 and a bit too old for the dress-up clothes, so this was our compromise.  I didn't tell her she was going to BBB until we got there, and she was a bit overwhelmed, but had a great time.  This was April 29.



What a beautiful little girl!! I love the dress!! I wish I could sew! My step daughter is 8 and is dressing up as Belle for the Pirate and Princess Party, but if we didn't have the party to go to I know that she wouldn't be as excited about dressing up. I'm sad that she's getting "too old" for the little girlie stuff. Gosh dang they up too fast...makes me feel old!

thanks for sharing the picture!!


----------



## Princess Stitch

Just a quick question after reading through another thread on tipping.. do you leave tips at BBB? If so, what do you think is a fair tip amount for each of the packages?


----------



## graygables

Princess Stitch said:


> Just a quick question after reading through another thread on tipping.. do you leave tips at BBB? If so, what do you think is a fair tip amount for each of the packages?



Nope, tips are not allowed and they can get fired for taking one.


----------



## aimeeg

Does anyone have an idea of a tip that in not money? Something we can do ahead of time to show our appreciation to the FGMIT?


----------



## Princess Stitch

graygables said:


> Nope, tips are not allowed and they can get fired for taking one.



OK, thanks for letting me know! I hadn't heard anyone mention it one way or another and just wanted to know either way so I could plan ahead!

P.S. Just booked my appt for Sept 14.. the nice CM on the phone asked "and how many children will this be for?" at which point I had to inform her that it was for me  Then she asked if I was an adult LOL... yup again on that one! I wonder if all the little kids will be giving me funny looks when I'm in there.....


----------



## cdotla

Thanks for the new info on pricing.  I have been doing a lot of research on this for our Spt. trip and hadn't come across this - thanks!



buffy0214 said:


> We've book for the Castle location in Oct. We switched it from DDD since we will be going to the MK anyway for MNSSHP. I checked on http://allearsnet.com/btp/bibbidi.htm and they have a new price structure listed that will be starting in Sept for BOTH locations. This might be old news for ya'll but it was new to me so I'm passing it on...
> 
> As of September 10, 2007, a new pricing structure will go into effect:
> 
> *COOL DUDE*: includes Hair Style, Colored Gels/Sparkles, Mickey Stencil: $10.00 (no tax on this service)
> 
> *COACH*: includes Hair Style, Shimmering Makeup, Princess Sash: $44.95 + tax
> 
> *CROWN*: includes Hair Style, Shimmering Makeup, Nails, Princess Sash: $49.95 + tax
> 
> *CASTLE*: includes Hair Style, Shimmering Makeup, Nails, Princess Sash, Princess Costume and Shoes, Crown, Wand, and Imaging Package, which includes 1 - 6x8 and 4 - 4x6 photos in a beautifully themed photo holder: Price range is $179.95 - $249.95 + tax. NOTE: Price range is determined by the choices of Princess Costume and Shoes.
> 
> Hours of operation for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique will be 9:30 a.m. - 6 p.m. daily (last appointment will be at 5:30 p.m.), seven days a week. Walk-ins are accepted; however, reservations are strongly encouraged by calling 407-WDW-STYLE (939-7895).​


----------



## cdotla

Thank you so much for this info.  That definitely decides it - we will have to do the new location!!!



Tinkaroo said:


> This is from a Disney press release posted on AllEarsnet.com:
> 
> Reservations Available for Second Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> LAKE BUENA VISTA, Fla. -- Walt Disney World guests can now make reservations for their little ones to be magically transformed into princesses and princes at a second Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, which opens in September.
> 
> Appropriately located inside Cinderella Castle at Magic Kingdom, the second Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Walt Disney World Resort will feature similar makeovers to those offered at the initial location at Downtown Disney Marketplace. The only differences are in the surroundings.
> 
> *The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Magic Kingdom features a magical garden setting based on the scene in Disney's "Cinderella" where Cinderella's rags are turned into a glittering ball gown by the Fairy Godmother. *Fairy Godmothers-in-Training (trained by The Fairy Godmother herself) run the shop and a Magical Mirror spotlights each princess at the end of her magical metamorphosis.
> 
> Aspiring princesses can choose from three makeover packages. All include hairstyle and shimmering makeup. Available options include nails, imaging packages and princess costume (gown, crown, wand and shoes). Within each makeover package, guests can choose from three different hairstyles: Disney Diva, Pop Princess or Fairytale Princess. Princesses must be at least three years old to participate.
> 
> The boutique also offers a service for boys called Cool Dudes that includes colorful hair gel and confetti.
> 
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Magic Kingdom will transform space which is currently The King's Gallery shop.
> 
> For more information about both Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique locations or to make reservations, call 407/WDW-STYLE.


----------



## aimeeg

I posted this in another thread but . . . here you go.

Here is the dress DD3 is wearing on the airplane. We have not decided on accessories yet.






This is the dress she is wearing for Chef Mickey’s. DD calls it her Minnie Mouse dress.






These are the dresses the girls are wearing to CRT.





















This is what DD is wearing for the Family Magic Tour. She has no idea what we are doing. She just thinks she gets to dress like Tink!






Finally here is what the girls are wearing to the Storytime Breakfast.











DD is doing Belle at the BBB.


----------



## trueblue

aimeeg, those are awesome!  i love the minnie mouse dress!


----------



## aimeeg

trueblue said:


> aimeeg, those are awesome!  i love the minnie mouse dress!



Thanks so much! The Minnie Mouse is even cuter on! It has a little matching purse. I bought it at Macy's for $14. It was only like $28 normally. All of the sun dresses are on sale right now.


----------



## Mad4Mickey

aimeeg said:


> Thanks so much! The Minnie Mouse is even cuter on! It has a little matching purse. I bought it at Macy's for $14. It was only like $28 normally. All of the sun dresses are on sale right now.


 

So off to Macy's I go   : ) 

You guys have helped me so much on this thread. My own children are  almost 21 and 19  so when I took them  when they were young no one did this kinda stuff. After taking some hints from this  thread my Niece who is 5 will also be one of the best dressed there .  I cant remember who on here posted about the new location a few weeks ago but I was able to get the Castle BBB for the night of our MNSSHP at the time I wanted  because of it  

Aimeeg Your kids will be so darn cute ! Those are all wonderful , I wish  my own DD 21 would let me dress her still


----------



## ktturner

I've seen tons of cute dresses (including disney) at Parisian lately. Several around here are closing and the prices right now can't be beat!


----------



## aimeeg

Mad4Mickey said:


> So off to Macy's I go   : )
> 
> You guys have helped me so much on this thread. My own children are  almost 21 and 19  so when I took them  when they were young no one did this kinda stuff. After taking some hints from this  thread my Niece who is 5 will also be one of the best dressed there .  I cant remember who on here posted about the new location a few weeks ago but I was able to get the Castle BBB for the night of our MNSSHP at the time I wanted  because of it
> 
> Aimeeg Your kids will be so darn cute ! Those are all wonderful , I wish  my own DD 21 would let me dress her still



Thanks so much. My DD has an exceptional imagination. She believes she is a princess. If anyone tells her otherwise they will be in big trouble!

The little white slippers are from Target. My big costume secret is  . . . Target the day after Halloween! Her airplane dress and sleeping beauty dress were both bought after Halloween. The baby's dress is from Marshall's/TJ Maxx. There is  a line of girls fancy dresses named Cinderella. 

I am working on an Alice dress for her now. I am sewing it. We will see how it goes. I have then days left. That really means I have only five days to give it to my Mom to fix!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

Princess Stitch said:


> P.S. Just booked my appt for Sept 14.. the nice CM on the phone asked "and how many children will this be for?" at which point I had to inform her that it was for me  Then she asked if I was an adult LOL... yup again on that one! I wonder if all the little kids will be giving me funny looks when I'm in there.....


 
When I made my reservation, I stated it was for two adults to try to escape the awkwardness.  It worked a bit....

I don't think the kids will give you funny looks at all.  I didn't look at any of the kids while my friend and I were there, but several kids later commented on our hair when we were walking around later that day.  One girl was VERY excited that we had gone to BBB and explained that she hadn't, but she had purchased some of the items in the store or something - it was so cute!   

(Some adults complimented us on our hair, too!)


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

Tinkaroo said:


> *The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Magic Kingdom features a magical garden setting based on the scene in Disney's "Cinderella" where Cinderella's rags are turned into a glittering ball gown by the Fairy Godmother. *


 
Ooh, I will HAVE to go to the MK BBB next time, then!!!!     Before now, I was thinking I'd do DTD again 'cause it'd most likely be easier to get a reservation, since most ppl will prob'ly do the MK one (word will get out about it - I have no plans to go back right now, but maybe next year or the year after that, depending on what my plans for travelling to other places turns out to be).


----------



## Princess Stitch

Ms_Butterfly said:


> When I made my reservation, I stated it was for two adults to try to escape the awkwardness.  It worked a bit....
> 
> I don't think the kids will give you funny looks at all.  I didn't look at any of the kids while my friend and I were there, but several kids later commented on our hair when we were walking around later that day.  One girl was VERY excited that we had gone to BBB and explained that she hadn't, but she had purchased some of the items in the store or something - it was so cute!
> 
> (Some adults complimented us on our hair, too!)



Excellent! I"m really excited because I'm going to the one in the MK as well and it will only have been open for a couple of days before I go. Now I'm trying to convince DBF to come with me and get the Cool Dude


----------



## mindyd2006

We have a appointment on MondayIK am so excited  will definately post lots of pictures when I get back


----------



## tcp0421




----------



## PrincessBelle39

Ok, I'm now ready to make my booking for BBB but have a couple of questions.  I know the answers are in here somewhere but have searched through some of the 900 odd posts and couldn't find them again so thought it was just easier to ask again.

1.  How long does it take?  We are looking at doing the middle package and have 4 kids with us.  
2.  I remember reading in here somewhere about having photos done elsewhere at downtown disney.  Where about is this?  And if we chose to do BBB at the new location in MK is there somewhere there that we could get photos done?

We do want to do CRT on the same day for lunch so want to make sure we have allowed enough time.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

tcp0421 said:


>




Your little girl is beautiful - did she pick out that dress while there?  Just wondering if her Belle dress was one you bought there.  We're in between doing the middle pkg and the castle package.  I can't decide which one to do.


----------



## tarheel618

I hope someone can answer this question as my DD appt is tomorrow.  Is it possible to get the diva hair style but with the cinderella crown?  Or should I buy the crown first?


----------



## buffy0214

PrincessBelle39 said:


> 1.  How long does it take?  We are looking at doing the middle package and have 4 kids with us.
> 2.  I remember reading in here somewhere about having photos done elsewhere at downtown disney.  Where about is this?  And if we chose to do BBB at the new location in MK is there somewhere there that we could get photos done?



It's my understanding that you can get the photo package at the BBB. She quoted me 29.95 on the phone, but I'm not sure about the price. It was included in the most expensive package but you could still do it and pay seperately. I could be wrong.

As far as the time, I am planning two hours from our appointment time until our ADRs at Crystal Palace. I would think at least an hour if you end up waiting at all, then add in travel time to where you may need to be. If you are a little late, say 15 to 20 minutes for an ADR I don't think it is a problem. At least that is what the CM told me. We haven't done it yet, though, so maybe someone else can answer better.


----------



## joy13

PrincessBelle39 said:


> Ok, I'm now ready to make my booking for BBB but have a couple of questions.  I know the answers are in here somewhere but have searched through some of the 900 odd posts and couldn't find them again so thought it was just easier to ask again.
> 
> 1.  How long does it take?  We are looking at doing the middle package and have 4 kids with us.
> 2.  I remember reading in here somewhere about having photos done elsewhere at downtown disney.  Where about is this?  And if we chose to do BBB at the new location in MK is there somewhere there that we could get photos done?
> 
> We do want to do CRT on the same day for lunch so want to make sure we have allowed enough time.



You can make your ADR's and BBB appointment at the same time and the CM should be able to make sure you have enough time - I had my ADR's first, but I just told the CM when they were and she gave me an idea of what time I needed the appointment to be.


----------



## Tinkaroo

PrincessBelle39 said:


> Ok, I'm now ready to make my booking for BBB but have a couple of questions.  I know the answers are in here somewhere but have searched through some of the 900 odd posts and couldn't find them again so thought it was just easier to ask again.
> 
> 1.  How long does it take?  We are looking at doing the middle package and have 4 kids with us.
> *2.  I remember reading in here somewhere about having photos done elsewhere at downtown disney.  Where about is this?  And if we chose to do BBB at the new location in MK is there somewhere there that we could get photos done?*
> We do want to do CRT on the same day for lunch so want to make sure we have allowed enough time.



It stands to reason (at least in my mind) that if they'll be offering the Castle package at the MK location - which they are - they will have to have a spot to do the included photo session. 

Now, it's anyone's guess whether this location will be open to everyone else as it is at DTD - I certainly hope so, as I have my nieces booked at the MK location in December!


----------



## graygables

tarheel618 said:


> I hope someone can answer this question as my DD appt is tomorrow.  Is it possible to get the diva hair style but with the cinderella crown?  Or should I buy the crown first?



I believe you can ask them to add it and it's an additional $10 (the price in the store)  Have fun (and say hello to FGMIT Megan if she's there...she's my DD!)


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

graygables said:


> (and say hello to FGMIT Megan if she's there...she's my DD!)



Hey Graygables, is your DD moving to the new location when they open up?  If so, when we go in Dec. I'll make sure we ask for her.  I had to tell my DD about the pirate diva do, and boy is she excited to get that one.  Tell your DD thanks for the heads up on that style, my DDs can't wait!!!!!


----------



## graygables

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Hey Graygables, is your DD moving to the new location when they open up?  If so, when we go in Dec. I'll make sure we ask for her.  I had to tell my DD about the pirate diva do, and boy is she excited to get that one.  Tell your DD thanks for the heads up on that style, my DDs can't wait!!!!!



No, she isn't  Her College Program is up in mid-August and b/c of the rules, she can't be on the opening team for the new BBB, so she's decided to go back to school.  BUT, she has decided she wants to go to cosmetology school b/c she loves working at BBB so much.  She hopes to return to work at WDW again, but really wants to be in management.  I can see it happening, she's a smart cookie.

BTW, I just love when she calls and tells me all about the Princesses and Cool Dudes she's done that day, each one is "SOOOOO cute!" and "SUCH a sweetie, Mom!" so, THANK YOU for taking your little ones in and giving the FGMIT such a fun job to do!


----------



## tcp0421

JJ&JSMOM said:


> Your little girl is beautiful - did she pick out that dress while there?  Just wondering if her Belle dress was one you bought there.  We're in between doing the middle pkg and the castle package.  I can't decide which one to do.




Thank you!  This was Sept of last year.  She did get the dress from BBB.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

tcp0421 said:


> Thank you!  This was Sept of last year.  She did get the dress from BBB.



Thanks!  I just changed her to the castle package!  Its her 5th bday and how many times will she be able to walk into a store and be able to pick out whatever she wants (w/in reason ).   We'll be away from home so she won't have a party till we get home so I want it to be extra special!  Plus I probably would have bought her a new dress when we get there so by the time it all adds up we probably would have done the castle pkg anyway.


----------



## tcp0421

JJ&JSMOM said:


> Thanks!  I just changed her to the castle package!  Its her 5th bday and how many times will she be able to walk into a store and be able to pick out whatever she wants (w/in reason ).   We'll be away from home so she won't have a party till we get home so I want it to be extra special!  Plus I probably would have bought her a new dress when we get there so by the time it all adds up we probably would have done the castle pkg anyway.



I would go with the castle package.  My daugter was 4 when we had her done last year, and she loved it!  It mad me cry when she was all done she looked so pretty.  The dress didnt stay on her too long, she got really, really hot walking around the Magic Kingdom. It was well worth it, in fact we are going again this Sept and made resv. at the BBB at the castle.  Have fun.


----------



## tarheel618

WE had a wonderful time!  It was truly magical!  I wanted to tell you that the Cinderella statue is gone from the front of the store, only Sleeping Beauty is there.  I know I was in the right spot because we have gotten pictures with the statue before.   I don't know if something happened to it or if they are just fixing it up.


----------



## LisaNJ25

tarheel618 said:


> WE had a wonderful time!  It was truly magical!  I wanted to tell you that the Cinderella statue is gone from the front of the store, only Sleeping Beauty is there.  I know I was in the right spot because we have gotten pictures with the statue before.   I don't know if something happened to it or if they are just fixing it up.



maybe they are moving it to the castle


----------



## mcraft17

They must have just recenly moved it because it was there May 25th. I hope they bring it back it is a great photo opp.


----------



## pednurse

mcraft17 said:


> They must have just recenly moved it because it was there May 25th. I hope they bring it back it is a great photo opp.



It was also there on June 7th.....took several pics of DD with it after her BBB experience.


----------



## marceline

Hi!

I have been through the whole thread and countless others. My DD has an appointment for BBB in MK at 8:05a.m. on a day the park does not open until 9:00.  We are staying at Fort Wilderness and the boats running from FW to MK do not start operating until 8:00 a.m. (1hr. before park opens). The boat at FW that will take you to the Contemperary starts operating at 7:30, however that still won't allow enough time to get to the monorail and then BBB at MK on time.  Driving to MK will put us at the TTC with everyone else trying to get into the park that day and if there is a way to avoid it, that would be great.  

My current solution would be to have DH drive DD and myself to Contemperary and take the monorail to MK in the early a.m. I am not sure this is the best solution as I do not know what time the monorail starts running to MK from the contemperary.  I would be most grateful for any input.

Thanks!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

marceline said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have been through the whole thread and countless others. My DD has an appointment for BBB in MK at 8:05a.m. on a day the park does not open until 9:00.  We are staying at Fort Wilderness and the boats running from FW to MK do not start operating until 8:00 a.m. (1hr. before park opens). The boat at FW that will take you to the Contemperary starts operating at 7:30, however that still won't allow enough time to get to the monorail and then BBB at MK on time.  Driving to MK will put us at the TTC with everyone else trying to get into the park that day and if there is a way to avoid it, that would be great.
> 
> My current solution would be to have DH drive DD and myself to Contemperary and take the monorail to MK in the early a.m. I am not sure this is the best solution as I do not know what time the monorail starts running to MK from the contemperary.  I would be most grateful for any input.
> 
> Thanks!



The boat ride is about 10 minutes, you could walk to MK from CR and maybe make it, but you will definitely be pushing it.  If you drive, you will still have to get to MK from the TTC / monorail, so you still may still have a problem.  Can you change the appt. at BBB?


----------



## SallyfromDE

marceline said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have been through the whole thread and countless others. My DD has an appointment for BBB in MK at 8:05a.m. on a day the park does not open until 9:00.  We are staying at Fort Wilderness and the boats running from FW to MK do not start operating until 8:00 a.m. (1hr. before park opens). The boat at FW that will take you to the Contemperary starts operating at 7:30, however that still won't allow enough time to get to the monorail and then BBB at MK on time.  Driving to MK will put us at the TTC with everyone else trying to get into the park that day and if there is a way to avoid it, that would be great.
> 
> My current solution would be to have DH drive DD and myself to Contemperary and take the monorail to MK in the early a.m. I am not sure this is the best solution as I do not know what time the monorail starts running to MK from the contemperary.  I would be most grateful for any input.
> 
> Thanks!




Can't you walk from the Contemporary to the MK? It's a little bit of a hike, but we've done it in the past. Don't they have the breakfast buses? I thought they left early for ADR's. Or have they stopped that?


----------



## abeyst

Last I read the busses are operating early enough to get you there.  Ask over on the restaurants boards - I'm sure they'll be able to help.  If not, try the transportation boards.

If all else fails, get that first boat to CR and walk to MK.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

You can walk from CR to MK. You also should have no problem taking a bus from your resort to MK b/c they do have breakfast seatings that early so the buses will be running.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

marceline said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have been through the whole thread and countless others. My DD has an appointment for BBB in MK at 8:05a.m. on a day the park does not open until 9:00.  We are staying at Fort Wilderness and the boats running from FW to MK do not start operating until 8:00 a.m. (1hr. before park opens). The boat at FW that will take you to the Contemperary starts operating at 7:30, however that still won't allow enough time to get to the monorail and then BBB at MK on time.  Driving to MK will put us at the TTC with everyone else trying to get into the park that day and if there is a way to avoid it, that would be great.
> 
> My current solution would be to have DH drive DD and myself to Contemperary and take the monorail to MK in the early a.m. I am not sure this is the best solution as I do not know what time the monorail starts running to MK from the contemperary.  I would be most grateful for any input.
> 
> Thanks!



If you drive to TTC at 7:15, there won't be many people there.  We got to the ttc at 7:15 one saturday for the Kttk tour and we had no problem getting over there by 8.  Wehn you get to the MK make sure you tell a cm that you have an appt at 8:05 and they will let you in.  It is so awesome to walk down main street when the park is closed!!  Have fun


----------



## Cloudless Nights

I just made a ressie for myself (age 17) for the Coach package on Sept. 4 at 4PM. I'm so excited!


----------



## jenn-

I think I am going to do this for my DD.  She is 7 and loves LibbyLu so she should grove on this.


----------



## tink76

I am so jealous!  I love the pictures!  When we go DD will be 2, 3 months shy of 3!!!!  I guess we will have to live through you guys for awhile!


----------



## Loreniki

Me like Snow white and my Friend Ale like Jasmin !!











I'll love to work for Disney as a Princess LOL...


----------



## PrincessBelle39

Ok we have booked for 8 December at 1030am for two girls and 1040am for the other two.  We have splurged and booked the castle package.  DD5 has already chosen the Disney Diva hairstyle.  We were going to go for the middle package at DTD and go to the photopass place for pics, but as we have a 12:20 ADR for CRT decided to do the full thing at the MK BBB.  Also this is the trip of a lifetime for us so it would have been disapointing not to do the whole thing.  I cant wait to see the girls faces as they are choosing their dresses and being boutiqued. 
Can someone tell me, how many pictures do they take and do you get to choose the ones you want with the package?  Also, can the rest of the pics go on your photopass?
Thanks...
P.S. Eventually I will run out of questions.


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

We are leaving tommarow.DD has a appointment for BBB next week.My question is about the photos.We booked the crown package for her and we are bringing our own dress.I know you can still get pictures,but where do they take them?Do they take the pictures there at the shop or is there another location?I have seen photos with the girls posing on a chair ect.Also it seems like allot to buy the photo pass cd (100.00) .But is it worth it if you are going to want multiple photos?Does this mean I can purchase the cd and make as many copies as we want?Also how do we purchase the cd do we tell them when we get to BBB?Also will all of our pictures from our trip there be on the cd as well?Sorry so many questions.I was re-reading this thread and found out I had more questions.Also did someone mention another photography studio in DTD.Any info on that?All these last minute questions


----------



## ksloane

Dizneycrazy3 said:


> We are leaving tommarow.DD has a appointment for BBB next week.My question is about the photos.We booked the crown package for her and we are bringing our own dress.I know you can still get pictures,but where do they take them?Do they take the pictures there at the shop or is there another location?I have seen photos with the girls posing on a chair ect.Also it seems like allot to buy the photo pass cd (100.00) .But is it worth it if you are going to want multiple photos?Does this mean I can purchase the cd and make as many copies as we want?Also how do we purchase the cd do we tell them when we get to BBB?Also will all of our pictures from our trip there be on the cd as well?Sorry so many questions.I was re-reading this thread and found out I had more questions.Also did someone mention another photography studio in DTD.Any info on that?All these last minute questions



I don't know much specifically about BBB. We've never been but I have us booked for Christmas Day!!   

But as far as the CD goes, it's a photopass CD.  If you buy the CD, yes, it will have all of your park photos on it too....When we went last summer, we had A LOT of photos which makes the $100+ more reasonable sounding. Oh, and yes you can make as many copies as you want. You get a piece of paper giving you copyright with the CD.  I would wait and get the CD online as you can put upgrades to your pics (like borders, signatures, etc) online and then they new pics will be on the CD too. If you buy in the parks, you don't get this option.


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

Thanks for the quick response.It sounds like it would be worth getting.And a good idea to wait until we get home to do that.I am sure we would like to add borders ect to the pictures.We are going to be at WDW for nine days so I am sure we will have lots of pictures taken with the photopass.


----------



## knelson

ksloane said:


> I don't know much specifically about BBB. We've never been but I have us booked for Christmas Day!!
> 
> But as far as the CD goes, it's a photopass CD.  If you buy the CD, yes, it will have all of your park photos on it too....When we went last summer, we had A LOT of photos which makes the $100+ more reasonable sounding. Oh, and yes you can make as many copies as you want. You get a piece of paper giving you copyright with the CD.  I would wait and get the CD online as you can put upgrades to your pics (like borders, signatures, etc) online and then they new pics will be on the CD too. If you buy in the parks, you don't get this option.



We will be there on Christmas day also.


----------



## lala3291

Hello!  This is my first post. We have a reservation in the Magic Kingdom on October 6th at 8:10 where the park doesnt open until 9am.  We are staying at the Grand Floridian, since MK is a two minute ride, we will be able to get there on time..right? When does the monorail begin operation?  Also, we are a family of 5 and will the whole family be able to get into MK early and just wait outside of the boutique?  We have the castle package..one more question: how long does the castle package take?
Thanks!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Hi,

  

I believe the monorail starts running at 7am you will make it on time from GF and everyone will be able to enter the MK at the same time. I will only take about 45 mins which is the same amount of time as the crown package. Have ya'll decided on the princess that you want yet.


----------



## scrapperjill

Okay...with all this talk about booking BBB before park hours it's got me thinking of booking at MK instead of DTD.  Does anyone know how early they start booking on days they have Early EMH at MK???  I think the park will open at 8am instead of 9am. Is it possible to get reservations for BBB even before 8am on those days???


----------



## lala3291

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the monorail starts running at 7am you will make it on time from GF and everyone will be able to enter the MK at the same time. I will only take about 45 mins which is the same amount of time as the crown package. Have ya'll decided on the princess that you want yet.




Thanks so much for your quick reply!  This is a great thread!  I think that she wants to dress up as Belle.  Is that a good choice?  She will be six and I just hope that it will be comfortable all day.  If it is not Belle, she will probably choose Tink.  Any other suggestions?  I just don't want her to complain of the dress being too itchy!


----------



## lala3291

Hi,
We have a reservation in MK for 10/6 at 8:10.  I love WDW and am almost 17...the appointment is for my little sister who will be 6.  I was planning to take her in that morning on the monorail with my mom, dad and other sister sleeping in a bit (it will be our first full day) and they would meet us a bit later.  Will they have any problem having me escort her into the room?  I would love to share that special time with her.  I know that they said for one adult to be with the princess, but I just want to be sure that there is not a specific age you must be over.  Can you charge this to the room, or do you need to bring the exact card that you held the reservation with?  I would bring the card, but it's under my dads name...he wouldn't have a problem with me bringing it but I don't know if the cast members need him there since his name is on the card...
Thanks!


----------



## lala3291

Quick question....
we are between Belle and Tinkerbell for our princess to choose from the BBB.  What would be the best choice?  Does anyone have pics of either?
THANKS!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

lala3291~

I don't know about the card thing I have not charged anything to my room. On the second page I believe someone has a pic of their dd in the tink dress and someone else has another pic w/ their dd in the belle dress. To be honest I think that no matter what dress you pick they will complain that they itch. You and your mom shouldn't have any trouble going into BBB w/ your little sister both times that I took my dd I my mom and my MIL were able to go in w/ us and there were plenty on moms and dads in there as well.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

Dizneycrazy3 said:


> I know you can still get pictures,but where do they take them?Do they take the pictures there at the shop or is there another location?I have seen photos with the girls posing on a chair ect.


 
First, it is "etc.", not "ect." - it stands for "et cetera".   

The place to get the photos done is not in the BBB shop, but a short walk from it.  If you look on the map of DTD, you'll see the customer relations center marked out.  It is in there.  There's a sign outside the door (one of those low signs on a ground stand) with the BBB logo on it.

The white chaise and white stool are used for the photos taken there.

You also get photos taken during the BBB experience by a PhotoPass photographer who wanders around the room.  This includes the photos taken as they turn the princess around to see her hair for the first time (or, I s'posed, the prince with the Cool Dude style).



Dizneycrazy3 said:


> Also it seems like allot to buy the photo pass cd (100.00) .But is it worth it if you are going to want multiple photos?Does this mean I can purchase the cd and make as many copies as we want?Also how do we purchase the cd do we tell them when we get to BBB?Also will all of our pictures from our trip there be on the cd as well?


 
The CD is $125.  It is worth it for the BBB photos, as they are more than just your typical vacation photo.  All of the PhotoPass photos from your trip are put on the CD.  When you make edits online (add borders and crop photos), those photos are also put on the CD (you get both the original ones and the edited ones, as the edited ones are saved as different files).  This means, even if you only have 99 photos, you could end up with 1,310 images if you make enough edits.  There are four border choices per photo, the borders depending on where the photo was taken (i.e. the BBB photos have the option of the BBB logo as a border).

The BBB has nothing to do with the purchase of the CD.  You should buy your CD online when you get home so you can add the borders (which is time-consuming, but worth it).

From the CD, you can use the images as much as you want for personal use (in other words, you cannot make money from anything the photos are on - you can give grandma a sweatshirt with the photo on it for Christmas, but you cannot sell her one, even to recoup the cost of the garment and ink).  This means you can copy the CD, print the photos, etc.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

lala3291 said:


> Can you charge this to the room, or do you need to bring the exact card that you held the reservation with?


 
Yes, as long as your room key has charging privileges on it, you can pay for BBB with it.  You do not need the card you held the reservation with; that is only used if you don't show up or if you cancel less than 24 hours before the appointment - then they charge you a $10 per appointment no-show fee.


----------



## ksloane

Ok...Couple questions. 

1) I just read on another thread that AAA members get a 10% Discount at BBB? Is this true??? I know it's not much, but we there are 3 of us so it would be helpful (and probably just the nudge I need to splurge for my daughter and let her do dress and all   )

2) Do they have a BBB trading pin?  Check out the picture below (on the counter). That's why I ask.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/Photos/Bibbidi/pages/Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique area 1.htm


If anyone's interested and hasn't checked them out, there's some neat photos here:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/Photos/Bibbidi/index.htm


----------



## dburg30

I really need to make sure my niece's get this done, even if I have to pay for it for them!  They would love it.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I just wanted to let everyone know that the white and pink sequined(sp?) shoes at target are on clearance at my store you may want to check your store if you are interested in getting some.


----------



## BubMunkeyBles

Okay, I have looked through the threads but want a couple opinions. I have two jr. bridesmaids in my wedding and am thinking this will be a great gift (our wedding isn't until 5pm so am thinking of sending them that morning, hair will be done and then they can just change???). The girls are both 9. What package would you buy them? Is it cheaper to buy a dress and then go, or just do the whole package? I really want the pictures photopassed (for me) but would like them to have something to take home. Money isn't the object really... WWYD? I want suggestions from people who've done it before. Do you think 9 is an appropriate age, or is it for younger ones?


----------



## mom2mek

Just a quick question about the cool dude - we are going to the MK location in November so things might change between now and then but just in case they don't could someone answer this question?

Can a girl get the "cool dude"?  My youngest (who will have just turned 3 when we go) is a bit of a tomboy and we are going with 1 boy and 4 other girls (6 kids total).  She is young enough that it won't matter to her what people might say about it being "for a boy" and I don't want to take her to the Barber Shop because we are going to BBB for everyone else including my son.  Just curious as I also think she might sit better for the "cool dude" as opposed to the longer, princess thing.

Like I said, things might change in the next 5 months, but right now she has more of a "cool dude" attitude than a "princess one", if you know what I mean?


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

mom2mek said:


> Just a quick question about the cool dude - we are going to the MK location in November so things might change between now and then but just in case they don't could someone answer this question?
> 
> Can a girl get the "cool dude"?  My youngest (who will have just turned 3 when we go) is a bit of a tomboy and we are going with 1 boy and 4 other girls (6 kids total).  She is young enough that it won't matter to her what people might say about it being "for a boy" and I don't want to take her to the Barber Shop because we are going to BBB for everyone else including my son.  Just curious as I also think she might sit better for the "cool dude" as opposed to the longer, princess thing.
> 
> Like I said, things might change in the next 5 months, but right now she has more of a "cool dude" attitude than a "princess one", if you know what I mean?



I have a little girl like that.  She is just more comfortable playing in the dirt and chasing frogs, but greygables (her DD is in the college program at WDW at the BBB in DTD) told me that they have a pirate diva style and that you can purchase a tiara with a pirate theme.  My DD is interested in that, actually excited about it.  Maybe that would be an option for her.


----------



## mom2mek

mom2taylorandemily said:


> I have a little girl like that.  She is just more comfortable playing in the dirt and chasing frogs, but greygables (her DD is in the college program at WDW at the BBB in DTD) told me that they have a pirate diva style and that you can purchase a tiara with a pirate theme.  My DD is interested in that, actually excited about it.  Maybe that would be an option for her.



Great - that sounds adorable!  Are there any pictures of it available?


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

mom2mek said:


> Great - that sounds adorable!  Are there any pictures of it available?



Unfortunately I haven't seen any yet, but, she said it had hair ribbons or extentions with black and red with white stripes.  The tiara is just like the princess one, but it has the pirate skull and bones on it with rhinestones.


----------



## capturedfairy

Can you believe that i call to add my sister in law (27) to my ressies on Sept 3rd, and the very rude CM said that she couldn't because this was just for children??????  

I guess we here at the forums KNOW way much than some CM's about Disney services!!! 

So i called again and reserved with no problem with someone else that knew "a little bit more" than the initial CM i had talked to, at least this one was nice. But when i asked about the pirate princess she didn't have a clue. I know i saw a pic of the skull tiara somewhere but i cant recall well. it is a 10.00 extra if u want the skull one. I remember reading this wherever i saw that pic. If i find it i will post it. But it is VERY cute!

About dresses i have purchased most of them already at the Disney store or ebay. Pretty good deals if you make a little research, because at the parks they start at 60.00 a piece. I will resell mine when i get back from our trip, so i will let you all kow about them.

Disney store has a great sale going on now, i got 3 PJ pals, a bathing suit and 2 tshirts for less than 50.00!


----------



## mom2mek

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Unfortunately I haven't seen any yet, but, she said it had hair ribbons or extentions with black and red with white stripes.  The tiara is just like the princess one, but it has the pirate skull and bones on it with rhinestones.



I would love to know any more detail about this - is it as extensive as the princesses (i.e. is it more in line with the amount of time and the hairstyle of the girls, or is it quick and less fuss like the "cool dude").  In addition to her being a bit of a tomboy, she will have the least attention span of all of our 6 kids doing it.  She will probably be just as happy to look like her brother as she would to look like her sister or her cousins.  Especially if it didn't take as long to do it.  In fact the other weekend we were at a local festival where they had a free pirate bandana and face painting and instead of a flower or a rainbow painted on her cheek like her sister, she asked for the pirate moustache and goatee like her brother - very funny!  

The pirate princess sounds great though - I just wonder - it sounds like it will be more in line with the other "girl" do's in regards to time and effort.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

BubMunkeyBles said:


> Okay, I have looked through the threads but want a couple opinions. I have two jr. bridesmaids in my wedding and am thinking this will be a great gift (our wedding isn't until 5pm so am thinking of sending them that morning, hair will be done and then they can just change???). The girls are both 9. What package would you buy them? Is it cheaper to buy a dress and then go, or just do the whole package? I really want the pictures photopassed (for me) but would like them to have something to take home. Money isn't the object really... WWYD? I want suggestions from people who've done it before. Do you think 9 is an appropriate age, or is it for younger ones?


 
My dd is not 9 yet so I don't know what to say about that but an option you might want to consider is taking them to get their hair done and while they are there change into the dress they will be wearing during your wedding and do the photopass thing then. The only time I recommend doing the castle package is when you plan on purchasing everything that is in the package and at that age they might not want all of those things. I would talk to the girls moms to get a feel for if they are into the princesses and dressing up while there.


----------



## BubMunkeyBles

The jr bridesmaid on my side will be SO excited when she finds out. Her cousin had it done and she was kind of jealous, but family finances were different. I don't however know about my Fiances niece. I will have him ask his sister. I guess we will ask both sets of parents... I never though of having them change to do pics... Thanks for your input, it's hard to make decisions sometimes. I just want everyone happy!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

ksloane said:


> 1) I just read on another thread that AAA members get a 10% Discount at BBB? Is this true??? I know it's not much, but we there are 3 of us so it would be helpful (and probably just the nudge I need to splurge for my daughter and let her do dress and all  )


 
I haven't heard of that before, so I don't know.  Guess you will have to call BBB directly to confirm it.  I have AAA, so I'd be mad I could've gotten a discount if it is true!  



ksloane said:


> 2) Do they have a BBB trading pin? Check out the picture below (on the counter). That's why I ask.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/Photos/Bibbidi/pages/Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique area 1.htm


 
I believe they had a trading pin for the opening day of BBB, but I can't say if they have one now or not.  I don't collect pins, so don't keep an eye out for them, sorry.  But, if you call about the AAA discount, you could ask about trading pins, too.


----------



## SumMickeyfans

Hello all...I have a reservation for my D/D at the BBB in August I was looking through another thread and one of the poster said that there is a BB inside Magic Kingdom actually they said 
"It's supposed to be inside the castle at the MK where the King's Gallery is right now"
Do any of you know if this is true? I thought there was just 1 BBB? Thanks.


----------



## Groovee

SumMickeyfans said:


> Hello all...I have a reservation for my D/D at the BBB in August I was looking through another thread and one of the poster said that there is a BB inside Magic Kingdom actually they said
> "It's supposed to be inside the castle at the MK where the King's Gallery is right now"
> Do any of you know if this is true? I thought there was just 1 BBB? Thanks.




A second BBB in the MK is opening in September!  Work starts on it in July.


----------



## mom2mek

SumMickeyfans said:


> Hello all...I have a reservation for my D/D at the BBB in August I was looking through another thread and one of the poster said that there is a BB inside Magic Kingdom actually they said
> "It's supposed to be inside the castle at the MK where the King's Gallery is right now"
> Do any of you know if this is true? I thought there was just 1 BBB? Thanks.




Yes, the MK location is starting construction in July for opening in September.  We have reservations there for November.


----------



## buffy0214

SumMickeyfans said:


> Hello all...I have a reservation for my D/D at the BBB in August I was looking through another thread and one of the poster said that there is a BB inside Magic Kingdom actually they said
> "It's supposed to be inside the castle at the MK where the King's Gallery is right now"
> Do any of you know if this is true? I thought there was just 1 BBB? Thanks.



Hi there! That was me with that info. At least, I think Here's a link to the info on allearsnet http://allearsnet.com/btp/bibbidi.htm

and also on the dis http://www.wdwinfo.com/downtown/marketplace/index.htm#bibbidi

My DDs both have Oct 11 reservation at the castle location.


----------



## SumMickeyfans

Thanks to all for the info


----------



## skw444

I have booked an appointment for my dd there in September for the middle package.  We are bringing a Cinderella dress from home.  However, we don't have any accessories (shoes, wand, gloves, choker necklace).  Can I buy the accessories at BBB or just the dresses?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

You will not be able to buy the accessories from BBB but if your ressies is in MK right next store is tinkerbell treasures and they have everything princess there. You can also consider the make your own crown and wand option and bring your own pair of shoes. I know my dd doesn't like the plastic cinderella shoes I would recommend the ariel wedding shoes if you buy them in disney but you might want to consider buying some silver dress shoes before you go. Last year the disney store by me had the silver cinderella wedding shoes on clearance. Since you will be going around halloween time you may want to check them out.


----------



## MichelleVW

We went to BBB 3 weeks ago with my two teenagers (14 and 16) and my best friends daughter who is 8 and they had a blast!!!

The 8 year old is a little farm girl, but we have decidd that she could easily become a diva, she was totally enjoying the attention and the primping!!

Here's Taira deciding what sparkly design she wanted on her face...







Here's my 16 year old Diva DD checking text messages while getting her hair done!!






Here's my 14 year old loving life!!







They all had a blast!!!  Everyone was so nice in there too!!







The funniest thing was when we went to the Park Faire for dinner that night and Taira (the 8 year old) was talking to the Fairy Godmother and she came back and told us..."Mom the Fairy Godmother KNEW we went to her boutique and I didn't even tell her!!!!"  Kids are so cute!!!


----------



## capturedfairy

It is sooooooooooooooo cute!

I will get the Pirate princess makeover for sure in Sept!

If you want to see a pic of the crown, log on to Memoriesbysarah.com and look at the baskets, there's one that is pirate princess, and zoom in the pic. It has a little skull in the middle of the tiara!   Cute!


----------



## ktturner

Question, does anyone know what tax is in orlando? I'd like to get disney dollars to put into the invitations my Daughters have for this, I want to be sure I have enough in each invite! The middle package was $45, correct? So how much do I need to add in for tax??

Thanks all!


----------



## pl'smama

MichelleVW said:


> We went to BBB 3 weeks ago with my two teenagers (14 and 16) and my best friends daughter who is 8 and they had a blast!!!
> 
> The 8 year old is a little farm girl, but we have decidd that she could easily become a diva, she was totally enjoying the attention and the primping!!
> 
> Here's Taira deciding what sparkly design she wanted on her face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my 16 year old Diva DD checking text messages while getting her hair done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my 14 year old loving life!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all had a blast!!!  Everyone was so nice in there too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest thing was when we went to the Park Faire for dinner that night and Taira (the 8 year old) was talking to the Fairy Godmother and she came back and told us..."Mom the Fairy Godmother KNEW we went to her boutique and I didn't even tell her!!!!"  Kids are so cute!!!






The girls look just lovely!!  That is the sweetest thing for Taira to say when she talked to the Fairy Godmother.  THe innocence of children!!

Suz


----------



## JodiR

Since some of you are talking about skulls, here is a hair scrunchie (or can be worn on the wrist or ankle) that is red and black with skulls on the ends.


----------



## roundupgang

I tried to post this once but for some reason it didn't take.  Please accept my apologies if this is posted twice.  

I have a ressie for my nieces in Sept. They will be 3 and 4 at the time of our trip.  I booked the crown package but my "spoil them completely" mantra steps out and I want to do the castle.  I need some help to justify spending that much money.

Does "complete costume" on the disney website mean dress, shoes, wand or does it mean something different?  

What exactly comes with the cheapest castle package?  

How does the price increase?  I know if you pick a deluxe dress, the price goes up but are there different types of shoes, wands, tiara's?  

For someone who is mathematically challenged, is there a breakdown anywhere of each item cost (dress, photo session, etc) vs  the castle package.  I'm assumming that the cost will be the same and if I'm going to have to buy each item separately then I may as well do it all at once.

I'm also concerned about the 3yr old.  I may have to cancel her appt because she HATES to have her hair brushed.  Sometimes her pigtails don't last the drive from home to church.  I don't want to traumatize her with all this fun because there will be other trips when she is older.  

If I booked 1 castle package and 1 crown package could I just put the girls together in the photo session or is it 1 child per photo session.  I would love to get the girls together for the pictures anyway. 

I may just go ahead and change the ressie to 1 castle package for the 4yr old since it will be her birthday the day we are there.  I really need to learn how to make decisions.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

roundupgang said:


> I'm also concerned about the 3yr old. I may have to cancel her appt because she HATES to have her hair brushed. Sometimes her pigtails don't last the drive from home to church.  I don't want to traumatize her with all this fun because there will be other trips when she is older.


 
Sounds like you may have to cancel her appointment, yes.  The child must be mature enough to be able to sit through the appointment.  If she doesn't like ponytails in her hair, I doubt she'll like the BBB styles.  Sorry to disappoint you.   



roundupgang said:


> If I booked 1 castle package and 1 crown package could I just put the girls together in the photo session or is it 1 child per photo session. I would love to get the girls together for the pictures anyway.


 
Any package can get the photo session done.  They only difference is with the most expensive package, you get some prints that come with the package.  They will take photos of your girls together as well as separately.  That's what they did for my friend and I (we both got the cheapest package, as I didn't want to do the nails and we're adults so can't do the costumes) - took some photos of us together and some photos of us by ourselves.  The photos (I didn't buy prints, just my PhotoPass CD) are really great souvenirs!


----------



## ktturner

ktturner said:


> Question, does anyone know what tax is in orlando? I'd like to get disney dollars to put into the invitations my Daughters have for this, I want to be sure I have enough in each invite! The middle package was $45, correct? So how much do I need to add in for tax??
> 
> Thanks all!



I hate to quote myself, but I think my question was missed. . . Any takers?


----------



## kmooreteach

I scheduled at 5pm appt at BBB, and have ADR at 1900 Park Fare for 830pm. My daughter loves the princesses and will enjoy being treated like one, then getting to see Cindy on our 1st day. And if we have to get a taxi from DTD to GF, then we will!!! I hear 1900 Park Fare is great (located at the cafe for now) 
Have fun!!!


----------



## qanita92

glitzybabes said:


> Here are Pictures of the brochure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front, They print your DD's name on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pages 1 & 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pages 3 & 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pages 5 & 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



How would they know the name of the girl to print it on the brochure? When my agent booked I dont remember her asking me for the name?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

qanita92~ they have always asked for the name of each princess and that is how they know the name to print. You may want to call back and make sure they have your dd's name. 

roundupgang~ The price break down of the castle package is equal to if you were to buy each item seperately the disney. The only prince increase on the castle package is that the deluxe dresses cost more. The deluxe dresses usually come w/ a different style of shoes and maybe a crown. I haven't seen the cinderella wedding shoes since july of last year. I was however able to so on sale at the disney store near me in november. They were going to let me get the while ariel wedding shoes instead of the clear plastic cinderella shoes but they didn't have dd's size there or in WoD so we we ended up w/ the regular cindy shoes. As far as the photo pack that comes w/ the castle pack you only get a small set of photos but if you just go do the photo shoot the photos will go on to your photopass and you can get them on your cd and not worry about getting the photos while you are there unless you want to. 

ktturner~ I did read your post before but I don't know the answer you may want to post that question on the budget board to see if someone who lives in the area might have the answer.


----------



## tcp0421

roundupgang said:


> I tried to post this once but for some reason it didn't take.  Please accept my apologies if this is posted twice.
> 
> I have a ressie for my nieces in Sept. They will be 3 and 4 at the time of our trip.  I booked the crown package but my "spoil them completely" mantra steps out and I want to do the castle.  I need some help to justify spending that much money.
> 
> Does "complete costume" on the disney website mean dress, shoes, wand or does it mean something different?
> 
> What exactly comes with the cheapest castle package?
> 
> How does the price increase?  I know if you pick a deluxe dress, the price goes up but are there different types of shoes, wands, tiara's?
> 
> For someone who is mathematically challenged, is there a breakdown anywhere of each item cost (dress, photo session, etc) vs  the castle package.  I'm assumming that the cost will be the same and if I'm going to have to buy each item separately then I may as well do it all at once.
> 
> I'm also concerned about the 3yr old.  I may have to cancel her appt because she HATES to have her hair brushed.  Sometimes her pigtails don't last the drive from home to church.  I don't want to traumatize her with all this fun because there will be other trips when she is older.
> 
> If I booked 1 castle package and 1 crown package could I just put the girls together in the photo session or is it 1 child per photo session.  I would love to get the girls together for the pictures anyway.
> 
> I may just go ahead and change the ressie to 1 castle package for the 4yr old since it will be her birthday the day we are there.  I really need to learn how to make decisions.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



I know what you mean about the 3 year old not liking her hair brushed.  My DD is the same way. SHe is 5 though.  She hates for me to do her hair, she cries and screams whenever I do anything with her hair....But last year she went to BBB and didnt complain at all..she loved it!  Just yesterday she was a flowergirl in a wedding. I took her to get her hair done. The lady was rough on her...she was fine.  I was thinking to myself If I was doing that right now she would be throwing a fit!


----------



## knelson

tcp0421 said:


> I know what you mean about the 3 year old not liking her hair brushed.  My DD is the same way. SHe is 5 though.  She hates for me to do her hair, she cries and screams whenever I do anything with her hair....But last year she went to BBB and didnt complain at all..she loved it!  Just yesterday she was a flowergirl in a wedding. I took her to get her hair done. The lady was rough on her...she was fine.  I was thinking to myself If I was doing that right now she would be throwing a fit!



My 5 yr old hates to have her hair brushed at home - but she will sit in a parlor for hours and let them fuss with her - go figure.


----------



## scrapperjill

Yea.....It took me forever to finally sit down and do it....BUT I finally sat down and called WDW to book BBB   I'm still on the phone making the reservation.....

Okay she just got back to the phone and everything's set.  We have reservations for Sept 18th at 2pm.  

She DID ask for the names first thing , told us to bring a comb and brush and have the nails clean and bare when we arrived.   

Now...If I can only find a pic of someone getting the Pirate Princess.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ktturner said:


> I hate to quote myself, but I think my question was missed. . . Any takers?



I live in a tax free state. So the concept totally goes over my head!


----------



## scrapperjill

I thought it was something like 7%...but I could be TOTALLY wrong.


----------



## scrapperjill

Okay...I googled "flordia sales tax" and got multiple items all saying it's 6.5%.  So from what I can see it's 6.5%...


----------



## ktturner

scrapperjill said:


> Okay...I googled "flordia sales tax" and got multiple items all saying it's 6.5%.  So from what I can see it's 6.5%...



Thanks! I wasn't sure, and it would backfire if i've got to pull out money for the surprises from Cinderella and Aurora!

Thanks all!


----------



## roundupgang

knelson said:


> My 5 yr old hates to have her hair brushed at home - but she will sit in a parlor for hours and let them fuss with her - go figure.



Thank You knelson and tcp0421.  Your stories make me feel much better about our ressie for the 3yr old!  I'm going to give it a whirl and see how it goes.  Being that there is make-up and poe-polish (her name for nail polish), I think it will be okay. I can't wait until our appt!  I know both girls will love it.

Thank you too casurvivor06.  I really like the photopass idea.  Having the pics on a disc will give us the option to have pictures for parents, grand-parents and great-grandparents and no one has to get left out.  I'm already planning on buying dresses, so maybe I'll consider the whole package a little more.


----------



## joy13

roundupgang said:


> Thank You knelson and tcp0421.  Your stories make me feel much better about our ressie for the 3yr old!  I'm going to give it a whirl and see how it goes.  Being that there is make-up and poe-polish (her name for nail polish), I think it will be okay. I can't wait until our appt!  I know both girls will love it.
> 
> Thank you too casurvivor06.  I really like the photopass idea.  Having the pics on a disc will give us the option to have pictures for parents, grand-parents and great-grandparents and no one has to get left out.  I'm already planning on buying dresses, so maybe I'll consider the whole package a little more.




You are supposed to have their hair tangle free when you get there anyway, so hopefully she'll be ok.  That's what I am counting on with my DD4 anyway  My daughter knows about it too, and I have been showing her pictures on this thread to get her hyped up for it, so I think that will help as well.


----------



## 6TimeMomma

Ummm....perhaps a silly question, but what is a photopass?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

6TimeMomma said:


> Ummm....perhaps a silly question, but what is a photopass?


 
Its not a silly question at all you can check out www.disneyphotopass.com for more info, but for general info it is a card like a credit card that the photographers throughout disney will scan everytime you take a pic.


----------



## 6TimeMomma

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Its not a silly question at all you can check out www.disneyphotopass.com for more info, but for general info it is a card like a credit card that the photographers throughout disney will scan everytime you take a pic.



So, all the pics you've had taken throughout the parks will be uploaded onto that site to order from later?


----------



## LisaNJ25

6TimeMomma said:


> So, all the pics you've had taken throughout the parks will be uploaded onto that site to order from later?



yes, You have 30 days after you enter in your card  number on the site to order the CD. Its $125 for the CD. You that own the copyrights and cant make copies wherever you want.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Lisa meant you can make as many copies as you would like. You will also be able to add borders to the photos. You can also download pics that you take w/ your digital camera (if you have one) to the website and order a movie or book.


----------



## 6TimeMomma

Thanks. Okay another ?. If I get one of the cheaper packages (since I will have 4 girls involved!) is there a charge to have pictures taken?


----------



## LisaNJ25

6TimeMomma said:


> Thanks. Okay another ?. If I get one of the cheaper packages (since I will have 4 girls involved!) is there a charge to have pictures taken?



nope


----------



## dburg30

6TimeMomma said:


> Thanks. Okay another ?. If I get one of the cheaper packages (since I will have 4 girls involved!) is there a charge to have pictures taken?



Now getting them printed or getting a copy of the CD for your own will cost


----------



## Gracie'sMom

FYI - If you have a little princess that balks at getting her hair brushed and fixed once you are actually in the BBB then there is only a $10 "cancellation fee."  This way a parent wouldn't be out the whole amount of the package.  I was told this just last week as I was booking for my 4 year old as since I half expect this scenario! 

I decided that was a fair charge for their time if this happened and went ahead and booked the castle package for my daughter.  I figure that I have a 50/50 chance at having a positive experience with BBB for my daughter.  She totally loves to dress up and prance around but she's also somewhat shy and runs when she sees me with a brush in my hand!  Two weeks ago she had a major meltdown at our local beauty parlor when she needed an up-do and makeup for her dance recital.  She ended up laying on the floor in a major production so we left before I had a meltdown as well.  Luckily, another dance mommy was able to bribe her into a quick bun backstage.  I have begun to build her anticipation by showing her the pictures on here and by going to the youtube website and watching the slideshows on there of little girls getting all done up (just type in Bibbidi Bobbidi in their search engine and you'll see there are about 5 slideshows).  She currently says she wants to do it too but Daddy needs to go get blue spikes in his hair with her.  He actually has agreed!!  We might just make it a family affair and I'll get my hair done as well....


I hope this info helps someone who may be sitting on the fence!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Is there anything there they can do for the little DISNEY guys? I have 2 11 & 3 and I think they would enjoy some extra attention too??


----------



## mom2mek

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Is there anything there they can do for the little DISNEY guys? I have 2 11 & 3 and I think they would enjoy some extra attention too??



Yes, they have what they call the "Cool Dude".  It's multi-colored gel with spikes and a Mickey stencil on the back of the head.  Only $10!  Looks very cute.  We are taking our girls (ages 3 and 4 at the time) and my nieces (7,9, and 11) so my DS (age 6) will be getting the "Cool Dude".  I believe there might be some pics of it around here somewhere.  I will look and see but I'm sure someone else will beat me to it!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Is there anything there they can do for the little DISNEY guys? I have 2 11 & 3 and I think they would enjoy some extra attention too??


 
BBB offers a boys package but if you don't want to take them to the girly boutique the Main Street Barbershop does the same thing that BBB does for the boys and it is the same price.


----------



## mom2mek

Not having a lot of luck finding pics of it but here is a thread:

www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1121024&highlight=cool+dude


----------



## mom2mek

Also on page 49 of this thread, I think post #728, there are a couple pics from a fellow DISer.  Very cute!!!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Is there anything there they can do for the little DISNEY guys? I have 2 11 & 3 and I think they would enjoy some extra attention too??



If you are doing BBB at the castle, you can always go to the barber shop on Mainstreet and for 14 your ds can get a haircut and they always do something fun with gel and pixie dust!!


----------



## mom2mek

Quick question that I'm sure has been asked and answered on this thread already:

If you do the Crown pkg I know they give them some fake nails, but if you are only doing the Coach pkg, do they at least paint the girls'  nails or is it just the face makeup?

Thanks.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

It will really depend on the FGMiT. Some have said that they didn't do it but other have said that they did.


----------



## mindyd2006

This was our daughters first time. Her hair is down to her waist, so they really had to work to get it all up.






Her fairy Godmothers...











Her reaction at seeing herself...


----------



## LOLA2

Does anyone know if the red and white dress they have in the brochure is a premium or reg dress?

Also how long do we stay for the castle packag?

oops a third - can you take your own pictures- my husband has this thing about paying other people to take pictures when he has a camera


----------



## mindyd2006

Here's her photo shoot...


----------



## LOLA2

bump


----------



## capturedfairy

Super cute pics!!!!! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## scrapperjill

NICE photos  

Can someone tell me what the crowns are made of?  Are they plastic or metal??


----------



## graygables

scrapperjill said:


> NICE photos
> 
> Can someone tell me what the crowns are made of?  Are they plastic or metal??



they are metal, very sturdy!  My DDs play with theirs a LOT.


----------



## ktturner

mindyd2006 said:


> Here's her photo shoot...



She is so beautiful. My DD5 will be wearing that dress when we go in 19 days!





[/IMG]


----------



## Groovee

Right ok, yesterday my dd aged 7 slammed the car door on her hand damaging her finger.  We're lucky they postponed surgery as we're flying from the UK to WDW.  On Friday I have BBB booked on the middle package with the nails.  Should I still go ahead with this and get them to stay well away from her strapped up finger or just go for the package below?  If she'd had surgery we'd have had to cancel the nails and possibly the whole holiday.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

Groovee said:


> Right ok, yesterday my dd aged 7 slammed the car door on her hand damaging her finger.  We're lucky they postponed surgery as we're flying from the UK to WDW.  On Friday I have BBB booked on the middle package with the nails.  Should I still go ahead with this and get them to stay well away from her strapped up finger or just go for the package below?  If she'd had surgery we'd have had to cancel the nails and possibly the whole holiday.



I would just ask your DD how she feels after you get there, but I would call and let them know that you might have to downgrade the package you want.  Your DD may not want anyone touching her fingers.  My DD severed a piece of her finger a few years ago (however, a wonderful hand surgeon was able to reattach it and it works fine), but during her recovery time and about 6 months after, she was very sensitive to having anyone touch her finger.

Have a Magical Trip!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

LOLA2 said:


> Does anyone know if the red and white dress they have in the brochure is a premium or reg dress?
> 
> Also how long do we stay for the castle packag?
> 
> oops a third - can you take your own pictures- my husband has this thing about paying other people to take pictures when he has a camera


 
Hi LOLa, I tried answering your question yesterday but my wireless interenet went out so it wouldn't go through. As for the castle package it will take 45+/- mins. Yes your dh can take all the pics he wants w/ his camera but I would still get the photopass card anyway. Get it on your first day there and use it everywhere you can, when you get home if you decide to access it online when you get home and you might decide to buy the CD or a movie or book that they do. As for the dress I am not sure yet I go back and look and let you know.

ETA~ I have not seen that dress in disney before but I believe it would be considered Belle's red xmas dress that they only have during xmas. I don't know if they have it out earlier than that b/c I haven't been in Oct or Nov. Belles red dress is considered a deluxe dress. A easy way to remember which dresses are deluxe is that if its not the characters original dress its deluxe.


----------



## LOLA2

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Hi LOLa, I tried answering your question yesterday but my wireless interenet went out so it wouldn't go through. As for the castle package it will take 45+/- mins. Yes your dh can take all the pics he wants w/ his camera but I would still get the photopass card anyway. Get it on your first day there and use it everywhere you can, when you get home if you decide to access it online when you get home and you might decide to buy the CD or a movie or book that they do. As for the dress I am not sure yet I go back and look and let you know.
> 
> ETA~ I have not seen that dress in disney before but I believe it would be considered Belle's red xmas dress that they only have during xmas. I don't know if they have it out earlier than that b/c I haven't been in Oct or Nov. Belles red dress is considered a deluxe dress. A easy way to remember which dresses are deluxe is that if its not the characters original dress its deluxe.



Thanks so much for getting back to me.


----------



## Groovee

mom2taylorandemily said:


> I would just ask your DD how she feels after you get there, but I would call and let them know that you might have to downgrade the package you want.  Your DD may not want anyone touching her fingers.  My DD severed a piece of her finger a few years ago (however, a wonderful hand surgeon was able to reattach it and it works fine), but during her recovery time and about 6 months after, she was very sensitive to having anyone touch her finger.
> 
> Have a Magical Trip!!!



AFter a lot of consultation and phoned and changed it to the coach package instead.  She'll still get to be a princess.


----------



## aimeeg

Here is my take on the BBB.

Loved it!!!!

I bought the Crown package. Next time I will skip the nails. I also bought the Belle dress and shoes in the World of Disney Store. You can use your AAA card and get a 10% discount. 

We bought a rose from a craft store. DD did not want the gloves because they were the wrong color. She got a crown with the hair and the rose replaced the wand. (She is a very particular 3 year old.) I opted out of the photos knowing I was going to buy the photopass cd. I did not want them to get bent during our travels. 

By buying the package this way I had enough money left to buy her the Ariel costume too! I budgeted $200 for the castle package. I thought she would rather a second costume than all the extras! I was right! As soon as we got home to MD she wore the Ariel costume.

Here are some photos. They are really big still. I have not edited all the photos yet but I wanted to post these first!


----------



## TimeforMe

Awww, how cute is she??!!!  Truly adorable!


----------



## kristenrice

We are going in January and my DD4 is SO excited about the BBB.  She got some Disney Dollars for her birthday and she said that she is going to save them so she can dress up like Aurora.  I think we'll just be doing the coach package.  She already has an Ariel dress and I am sure we will be able to get a decent deal on an Aurora dress around Halloween and/or Christmas.  I don't know which location I should book.  The MK seems like a no-brainer, but since we're staying at OKW, the DTD location might be a better option.  With the MK location opening up, do you think the DTD location might be less crowded?  I am planning an early afternoon appointment at the DTD location so that it will coincide with naptime for DH and DD2.  I figure that we'll do the BBB and then head back to OKW to pick up the sleepers and head out to dinner at one of the princess meals (probably 1900 or Akershus).
  The other option I am considering is a morning appointment at the MK location so DH and DD2 can tour the MK while DD4 gets her 'do done and then we could do the princess lunch at 1900 Park Fare before nap time.
  I have about 3 weeks to decide....oh, that leads me to another question....my 180 day mark falls on a Sunday.  Can I call on a Sunday or do I wait until Monday?  TIA!!


----------



## timandlesley

Had to share pics of our Princess Lauren. She is 3 1/2. We bought the dress here at our local Target and brought it with us. She had the TIME OF HER LIFE at this appointment, so glad we did it, she wore the tiarra the rest of the week too:
Here she is getting ready in the chair:




Getting her nails done:




Makeup time:








They have them hold this up:




Then they spin them around with their eyes closed for the BIG REVEAL:




Here is our very happy Princess:




All this for 45 dollars, worth every penny. We then took her to the photo studio for the free photo setting, I ended up getting a 5x7 with our voucher for a free 5x7 we got with our AAA package, very cool, they took the cutest pictures.
Here is all they get to take with them:




There are also really two crowns, the one you can see in the front and another one that is a clip in the back, it's very sturdy, silver with pretty jewels in it, we have that now too. I added up the value of all they gave her (because they sell it right there in the Disney Store) and for the sash, nailpolish, crowns and makeup it would have been 33.00, so why not spend the extra 12 for the package!!! We are so glad we did this.
Lesley


----------



## aamob

I just wanted to make sure I understand this,
after the BBB we can go and have the photo shoot done and can by packages of pictures 

Instead of buying a package, can we just have all the pictures they take onto the CD from photopass?


----------



## timandlesley

aamob said:


> I just wanted to make sure I understand this,
> after the BBB we can go and have the photo shoot done and can by packages of pictures
> 
> Instead of buying a package, can we just have all the pictures they take onto the CD from photopass?


Yes, you can get the photo shoot done and they have the Photopass people there so you just give them your photopass card and the pics go onto the CD!
Lesley


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

kristenrice said:


> We are going in January and my DD4 is SO excited about the BBB. She got some Disney Dollars for her birthday and she said that she is going to save them so she can dress up like Aurora. I think we'll just be doing the coach package. She already has an Ariel dress and I am sure we will be able to get a decent deal on an Aurora dress around Halloween and/or Christmas. I don't know which location I should book. The MK seems like a no-brainer, but since we're staying at OKW, the DTD location might be a better option. With the MK location opening up, do you think the DTD location might be less crowded? I am planning an early afternoon appointment at the DTD location so that it will coincide with naptime for DH and DD2. I figure that we'll do the BBB and then head back to OKW to pick up the sleepers and head out to dinner at one of the princess meals (probably 1900 or Akershus).
> The other option I am considering is a morning appointment at the MK location so DH and DD2 can tour the MK while DD4 gets her 'do done and then we could do the princess lunch at 1900 Park Fare before nap time.
> I have about 3 weeks to decide....oh, that leads me to another question....my 180 day mark falls on a Sunday. Can I call on a Sunday or do I wait until Monday? TIA!!


 
Yes you can book on sunday, but keep in mind that they don't have a princess lunch at 1900 they only have princess lunches at Akershus and CRT. You may want to wait to see what ressies you can get before you decide on your BBB location. You can book BBB at the same time you book your ressies w/ the same person and that way you will have everything done at the same time. Also consider the fact that the MK BBB start ressies at 8am which is before park opening except in MEMH days.


----------



## Jenn Lynn

Question-We have booked the coach package. However, my DD and niece have decided they want to choose dresses when we get there. (I have looked for the dresses they want, but can't find anything.) Since we have the coach and not the castle package will the girls be able to choose dresses and accessories and change there? Thanks!


----------



## ktturner

Hey all, listen I found some really cute sparkly shoes this morning at JC Penny's. They have good soles so should be comfortable for walking in. (on sale. . big time!) My DDs will wear them after we do BBB on the 22! Here's the girls trying on their dresses and a picture of their new shoes! I made an invite based on a design from Patnl34 that I later signed from Cinderella and Aurora and picked up disney dollars today to put inside so the whole thing will be a surprise! 

I can't wait!!!!





[/IMG]






[/IMG]


The top ones are the BBB ones:





[/IMG]






[/IMG]

I'm so excited!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## aimeeg

Jenn Lynn said:


> Question-We have booked the coach package. However, my DD and niece have decided they want to choose dresses when we get there. (I have looked for the dresses they want, but can't find anything.) Since we have the coach and not the castle package will the girls be able to choose dresses and accessories and change there? Thanks!



I booked the $45 package. next time we will skip the nails. I will paint her nails first! It was not worth it. We bought everything in the World of Disney first. We used our AAA card and got 10% off. She picked the Belle dress and shoes. We bought a rose from the craft store. DD did not want the gloves because they were the wrong color. I did not buy the crown because she got one with her hair. 

A word of caution- the sequence shoes should not be worn in the park for a long time. The whole fronts of her shoes were ruined. They are better for indoors. They are $28 so they are little expensive for dress up shoes. I mentioned this in passing to a cast member and they exchanged them for me. It was really nice. 

I budgeted enough for the castle package but opted out. I did not want to get the photos because they would have been bent. All the extras really add up. By buying my package this way I had enough money left to buy the Ariel costume. I thought my DD would enjoy that more and she does.

Here is a photo of the display at The Grand Floridian.











By the way- You should look into the Wonderland Tea Party. It is $30 and worth $100. It is one of my DD's favorite activities.


----------



## kkproulx

My DD has reservations for the BBB in the Castle on 10/17 before we go and have lunch at CRT.  She's been saying she's wanted to dress up as Princess Aurora (Sleeping Beauty) but all of a sudden today she says she want to buy the Ariel dress.  Do you have a picture of your DD in it so I can show my DD?  I thought maybe she would like to see what it looks like.  Of course, I do realize that she will probably change her mind at least 1000 times BEFORE we even get on the plane to go to WDW, but I'm just trying to keep up with her decisions!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

By the way- You should look into the Wonderland Tea Party. It is $30 and worth $100. It is one of my DD's favorite activities.[/QUOTE]

What do they do at the tea party??


----------



## ktturner

aimeeg said:


> By the way- You should look into the Wonderland Tea Party. It is $30 and worth $100. It is one of my DD's favorite activities.



Where do you get information about this? Every thing like that that I've seen is over $150 per kid, usually more. . . That sounds great, and I'd like to look into it!
Thanks!


----------



## aimeeg

ktturner said:


> Where do you get information about this? Every thing like that that I've seen is over $150 per kid, usually more. . . That sounds great, and I'd like to look into it!
> Thanks!



It is on the Grand Adventures for kids. It is held at 1900 Park Fair at the GF. Sorry, no parents allowed. I wish I could have stayed and hide in the back. The Mad Hatter and Alice surprised all the kids. They had apple juice in tea cups, tea sandwiches, played games, sang songs, got autographs and left with a flower bouquet and a photograph!


----------



## 2 princess 3 princes

Just wanting to be sure I understand.  even if you don't choose the expensive package you can still use their backdrops etc. for taking your own pictures or have a photopass photog. take them?  Travelling with triplets and twins, I want to give them all the "Ultimate Experience" yet cut cost wherever I can!  Thanks!


----------



## aimeeg

kkproulx said:


> My DD has reservations for the BBB in the Castle on 10/17 before we go and have lunch at CRT.  She's been saying she's wanted to dress up as Princess Aurora (Sleeping Beauty) but all of a sudden today she says she want to buy the Ariel dress.  Do you have a picture of your DD in it so I can show my DD?  I thought maybe she would like to see what it looks like.  Of course, I do realize that she will probably change her mind at least 1000 times BEFORE we even get on the plane to go to WDW, but I'm just trying to keep up with her decisions!



I will take one. It is really cute. We got the mermaid version. It is a two piece but very modest. My DD is super skinny and tall. Sets are hard because they never fit right. My DD wore her Sleeping Beauty costume (Target) to 1900 Park Fair. She was so miserably hot I ended up buying her another outfit. (She had an accident in her other clothes.) Lucky girl ended up with the red and black Minnie Mouse dress. It was short sleeve, short in length and only five dollars more than the other outfit!

Here is the hot Sleeping Beauty outfit.





Here is the cool Minnie Mouse Dress.


----------



## Jenn Lynn

aimeeg said:


> I booked the $45 package. next time we will skip the nails. I will paint her nails first! It was not worth it. We bought everything in the World of Disney first. We used our AAA card and got 10% off. She picked the Belle dress and shoes. We bought a rose from the craft store. DD did not want the gloves because they were the wrong color. I did not buy the crown because she got one with her hair.



Thanks for the mention about the AAA discount and WOD. We booked with AAA and have the card so that will come in handy. My sister and I had already decided the nails didn't sound like a good idea for our girls.  DD keeps changing her mind on who she wants to dress up like. Two days ago is was Sleeping Beauty or Ariel. Today it is Belle (after she saw your DD's pictures  .)

And thank you for the display pictures of the dresses. DD has been asking about them and, when I showed her she said,"WHOA!" in that little girl amazed whisper.


----------



## aimeeg

Jenn Lynn said:


> Thanks for the mention about the AAA discount and WOD. We booked with AAA and have the card so that will come in handy. My sister and I had already decided the nails didn't sound like a good idea for our girls.  DD keeps changing her mind on who she wants to dress up like. Two days ago is was Sleeping Beauty or Ariel. Today it is Belle (after she saw your DD's pictures  .)
> 
> And thank you for the display pictures of the dresses. DD has been asking about them and, when I showed her she said,"WHOA!" in that little girl amazed whisper.



Honestly, the Belle dress is amazing. It is just as nice as the $90 dresses and after seeing the quality of the dress I did not complain about the cost at all. It is very well made. Night and day difference between the Target dresses!

What was your AAA experience like? We are looking into booking a trip for the spring? We stayed off site and my DH said never again! Do you recommend AAA? Also, do you have to pay upfront or do you do the depsoit? Any extra perks? Thanks!


----------



## ktturner

aimeeg said:


> It is on the Grand Adventures for kids. It is held at 1900 Park Fair at the GF. Sorry, no parents allowed. I wish I could have stayed and hide in the back. The Mad Hatter and Alice surprised all the kids. They had apple juice in tea cups, tea sandwiches, played games, sang songs, got autographs and left with a flower bouquet and a photograph!



That sounds really cool. Who do I contact about this? sorry, I had never heard of it!


----------



## Jenn Lynn

ktturner said:


> That sounds really cool. Who do I contact about this? sorry, I had never heard of it!



Here is a link from AllEars. http://allearsnet.com/pl/grandadven.htm Scroll down a bit to get to the Wonderland Tea Party.


----------



## ktturner

Jenn Lynn said:


> Here is a link from AllEars. http://allearsnet.com/pl/grandadven.htm Scroll down a bit to get to the Wonderland Tea Party.



Thanks. That really does look wonderful, but my DD3 wouldn't be able to do it, so I'll add it to the next time at the world list!
Thanks for the info!


----------



## ThreeAngels

Can someone tell me about how long the appointments at BBB take?  We're having lunch at CRT at 12:30.  What would be a good time to make an appointment at BBB and have no problem making our ADR at 12:30?  Thanks!

BTW, ktturner, we live in Jefferson, GA and my DH is a police officer in Suwanee!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

ThreeAngels said:


> Can someone tell me about how long the appointments at BBB take? We're having lunch at CRT at 12:30. What would be a good time to make an appointment at BBB and have no problem making our ADR at 12:30? Thanks!
> 
> BTW, ktturner, we live in Jefferson, GA and my DH is a police officer in Suwanee!


 

What location are planning on booking at DtD or in MK. It takes about 30-45 mins for the makeover itself.

MK location~ no later than 10.30 this will allow time for if they are behind and pics before and after.

DtD location~ no later than 9 am they will not be behind but this allows for pics and travel time.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

ThreeAngels said:


> Can someone tell me about how long the appointments at BBB take?  We're having lunch at CRT at 12:30.  What would be a good time to make an appointment at BBB and have no problem making our ADR at 12:30?  Thanks!
> 
> BTW, ktturner, we live in Jefferson, GA and my DH is a police officer in Suwanee!



when you call to make your appt.. tell them about your ADR and they will tell you if you have enough time.


----------



## knelson

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> when you call to make your appt.. tell them about your ADR and they will tell you if you have enough time.



Very true - I called for Christmas Eve - gave her our reservation time for Dinner at California Grill and she timed it so we could make it.... even said she made a note so the BBB was aware of dinner reservations.


----------



## aimeeg

knelson said:


> Very true - I called for Christmas Eve - gave her our reservation time for Dinner at California Grill and she timed it so we could make it.... even said she made a note so the BBB was aware of dinner reservations.



I would add a little extra time. 

We had a 2:00 p.m. appt. I wanted to be back to the MK by 5:00 to see Stotytime with Belle. DD was Belle. We had to wait a half and hour, we had four kids in front of us at the photography studio, and our bus took forever!!!! We missed Belle. DD was devastated and we ended up waiting in the 75 minute princess line!!


----------



## bibbity bobbity boo

ktturner said:


> Hey all, listen I found some really cute sparkly shoes this morning at JC Penny's. They have good soles so should be comfortable for walking in. (on sale. . big time!) My DDs will wear them after we do BBB on the 22! Here's the girls trying on their dresses and a picture of their new shoes! I made an invite based on a design from Patnl34 that I later signed from Cinderella and Aurora and picked up disney dollars today to put inside so the whole thing will be a surprise!
> 
> I can't wait!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> The top ones are the BBB ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I'm so excited!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!



That is a really cute idea! Im going to make my DD a personalized invitation card with Disney Dollars next time, too!


----------



## ktturner

bibbity bobbity boo said:


> That is a really cute idea! Im going to make my DD a personalized invitation card with Disney Dollars next time, too!



Thanks. We go at 2PM, two weeks from today! I am so excited, the hard part is keeping my mouth shut! I can't wait to see their faces when they find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

We just got back from WDW it was a great trip.We surprised DD and took her to BBB.First my DH brought DD's dress to the room for a big surprise with a note that said she was invited to Cinderella's castle for lunch and she was also invited to BBB for a day of beauty.Now I know someone said you could change at the BBB but it was really busy and took awhile to get into a room.In fact the fairy in training we had just started on DD then we had to stop and get her dress on.We had to becareful not to mess her hair.If I did this again I would have her dress on already.Another thing is I wanted her to have the princess style where it is up in a bun.Honestly I really did not think they could do this because she has very short bob.So I told the fairy in training (FIT) to do the princess diva (which I had her add a crown).But as she started doing this I noticed that with all that gel she was putting on and combing it up that she could get it in a bun.I told her I would rather have that style and not do the extension but she said she could not change once I already picked that style.I was dissapointed in this but what could I do.I guess I could see there point.If everyone changed there mind than it could hold things up.So my advice is to make sure to pick what you want.Even if it is short they can get it into a bun believe me I never thought they could get DD's hair up but they did.
It is very small in there smaller than I thought but DH was able to stay in there as well and take photos.It was a fun experience I hope that in a couple of years DD is still into this and we will take her back.BTW the hair stayed in all day but was very easy to shampoo out.I only had to shampoo once with our mickey shampoo from our resort and her hair was very soft and shiney after.I have a question if I called WDW merchandise could I order more mickey clips?She got the hairpin kind with her style but she picked blue I would like to have pink or clear for her can I call somewhere and order them?


----------



## Punky's Mama

We are going to WDW in a short 2 months!!!  I have my daughter booked at the BBB new MK location and we have bought her a cinderella dress to wear.  Question is this...she wants to have cinderella shoes that look like glass slippers, not glitter.  Does anyone know what the cinderella shoes that they are selling at MK right now look like?  If they do not look like glass slippers I need to start searching some stores around here for some clear jellies??

Thanks for any help or pics that you can offer!!


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

The ones I saw mostly were the plastic ones that look like glass slippers.But at the Grand Floridain in there gift shop the one that is close to the monerail had some beautiful Cinderella shoes.They were a very pale blue,satin and I think they had a bow on them.I did not buy they because I think they were 28-38.00.Maybe I will rethink that at Halloween and splurge and get them for her.They were the nicest Cinderella shoes I have seen.


----------



## Punky's Mama

Dizneycrazy3 said:


> The ones I saw mostly were the plastic ones that look like glass slippers.But at the Grand Floridain in there gift shop the one that is close to the monerail had some beautiful Cinderella shoes.They were a very pale blue,satin and I think they had a bow on them.I did not buy they because I think they were 28-38.00.Maybe I will rethink that at Halloween and splurge and get them for her.They were the nicest Cinderella shoes I have seen.



That will be perfect!  As long as they look like glass slippers we are golden.  Of course I may have to check out the ones at the Grand Floridian too?? 

Thank you!


----------



## Pooh667

Hi,

I am thinking of doing this for my daughter. She is  size 16 in clothes, do they have any princess dresses that are that size or higher? She also just cut off 11 inches of her hair for locks of love so her hair is only as long as her ears, can they do something to her hair. Thanks so much.


----------



## aimeeg

Punky's Mama said:


> We are going to WDW in a short 2 months!!!  I have my daughter booked at the BBB new MK location and we have bought her a cinderella dress to wear.  Question is this...she wants to have cinderella shoes that look like glass slippers, not glitter.  Does anyone know what the cinderella shoes that they are selling at MK right now look like?  If they do not look like glass slippers I need to start searching some stores around here for some clear jellies??
> 
> Thanks for any help or pics that you can offer!!



My DD got a pair of "glass slippers" last week. They are clear rubber/plastic/jelly. I think they cost $28. They are very sturdy and my DD wears them almost everyday. The slippers buckle in the back and have cinderella in the front. 

Minnie's YOMD shoes are silver with blue bows.

Here is a photo of the GF's gift shop. It is very cute. You can buy the dresses all over the parks and at DTD. 

Remember to use your AAA card at the World of Disney store and get 10% off.


----------



## LisaNJ25

Pooh667 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of doing this for my daughter. She is  size 16 in clothes, do they have any princess dresses that are that size or higher? She also just cut off 11 inches of her hair for locks of love so her hair is only as long as her ears, can they do something to her hair. Thanks so much.



I think I read on here there may be 1 or 2 styles than come in a 14/16.

My daughter is about your daughter size also. 

CHeck out the Boutique Clothes thread over on the family board. You may be some ideas of other things to do beside a princess dress.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I would still consider searching for some clear jellies. My dd has those cinderella shoes and she doesn't like to wear them at all. Thats not to say your dd will not wear them but each child may feel differently about these shoes and if you have some jellies she will have an alternative to these shoes.


----------



## Pooh667

Hi Lisa,

Thanks for the reply. I will check out the family board.


----------



## ktturner

Punky's Mama said:


> We are going to WDW in a short 2 months!!!  I have my daughter booked at the BBB new MK location and we have bought her a cinderella dress to wear.  Question is this...she wants to have cinderella shoes that look like glass slippers, not glitter.  Does anyone know what the cinderella shoes that they are selling at MK right now look like?  If they do not look like glass slippers I need to start searching some stores around here for some clear jellies??
> 
> Thanks for any help or pics that you can offer!!



Hey, I looked everywhere for jellies. I couldn't find them in clear, except at the GAP for kids. They were flip flop style there. 

That said, I did find them, in stock and at a great price online at old navy. I literally scoured 4 malls, over a period of 6 weeks, plus every store outside of the malls I could think of. It could just be a Metro atlanta thing (to not have these). . . ANyway, thought I'd pass along the tip. In the end we went with the glitter shoes b/c I could find it in both colors and girls' sizes!

Good luck!


----------



## Kanga1

My DD6 experienced BBB on our trip last month.  We got the $45 package (crown, I think?) and it was SO worth it!!  Snow White is her absolute favorite princess of all time, so of course she wanted to be her!  The dress is actually a dress we bought at WDW summer 2006, the wand was one of those "build-a-wand" at WOD and the shoes came from there as well.  Here are our Photopass pics.  I was so impressed with them.  We bought no pictures at Disney, but rather I waited until I got home and was able to add borders and such online.  We had 206 pictures on our Photopass which doubled to over 400 after I added the borders.  WELL worth the $125 pricetag!

BBB is a MUST-DO!  (I hope I'm allowed to post this many pics!)


----------



## eeyore45

We were in Target last night and in the $1 store - clear jellies - dd picked them up and asked what they were!

for a size 14 / 16 Princess dress, have you searched online ?  google?  I seem to recall this question came up a year or more ago, and someone posted a link...


----------



## ktturner

Kanga1 said:


>



I especially love this one. It's beautiful!



eeyore45 said:


> We were in Target last night and in the $1 store - clear jellies - dd picked them up and asked what they were!
> 
> for a size 14 / 16 Princess dress, have you searched online ?  google?  I seem to recall this question came up a year or more ago, and someone posted a link...



I forgot about those, but they were all large sizes (like adult) couldn't find little kid ones. . .oops. Thanks for letting her know!


----------



## DisneyClay

Hi everyone. I was in target last night and saw princess dresses for about 19 dollars. I also saw a few at wal mart. 

I wonder if I called if I could set up an appointment for myself. I am 32 years old and have long long hair to my hips. I sure would like to have it done up in a bun or with some extensions.


----------



## graciegirlie

DisneyClay said:


> Hi everyone. I was in target last night and saw princess dresses for about 19 dollars. I also saw a few at wal mart.
> 
> I wonder if I called if I could set up an appointment for myself. I am 32 years old and have long long hair to my hips. I sure would like to have it done up in a bun or with some extensions.



They take any ages.... I am getting a makeover with my dd's in Dec....Some CM's aren't aware that all ages can do this so if you get one that says it is just for little girls, just let them go and call back and get another CM... For both appts I made for my girls & I, I had no problem though....


----------



## GoofyBaby

Howdy everyone!  Just got my photopass CD in the mail and wanted to share a few more pics. . .while I was having my hair done, my two Fairy-Godmothers-in-Training (Martha & Donna, both absolutely wonderful) told me that they love to get princesses of all ages!  So here are some pics of a 34 year old princess!    I highly recommend BBB - it was a truly magical experience for me!


----------



## Arvandor_Ilfirin

GoofyBaby said:


>



Oh you look adorable!! I usually don't care for this style, but the colors fit so well, especially with your shirt! Beautiful pictures, and more inspiration for me to set up an appointment for myself soon!


----------



## Twilight Terror

GoofyBaby said:
			
		

>



Nice piccies! I'm gonna make sure my mum gets to see this, since we're all due at BBB in just over a month! *Is very excited now*


----------



## pl'smama

GoofyBaby said:


> Howdy everyone!  Just got my photopass CD in the mail and wanted to share a few more pics. . .while I was having my hair done, my two Fairy-Godmothers-in-Training (Martha & Donna, both absolutely wonderful) told me that they love to get princesses of all ages!  So here are some pics of a 34 year old princess!    I highly recommend BBB - it was a truly magical experience for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pics are awesome!!  Thanks so much for sharing.  This should inspire more ladies to go to the BBB.  I know I would love to!!!
> 
> Suz


----------



## tnmom25

I'm trying to catch up on this thread... wow there's a lot to read!!!  Anyway, I had a question and it may have already been asked, so I apologize if it has.  My dd6 is very tender-headed, are the fairy godmothers gentle?

I have appts for her and dd8 in December for a surprise before we go to MVMCP!  I can't wait.  I'm making Christmas Princess outfits for them to wear to the party anyway, so they won't be suspicious!  They are getting a surprise invitation that morning, so they'll be so excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

My dd has not complained about them doing her hair and complains everytime I brush her hair. Their hair should already be brushed so they will not do to much combing/brushing. The only hairstyle she has had so far is the fairytale princess so I can't vouch for the other styles.


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

If it is a concern I would mention it.They did not hurt DD but they really did have to pull on her short hair to get it up into a ponytail.Being a hairdresser myself I know that you do have to becareful.Especially people with sensitive heads.I am sure if you mention it they will be gentle with her.


----------



## AngieBelle

Hello, I've just been selected to be a fairy-godmother in training on the opening team for the new botique coming to MK.  I'm excited, but  nervous too.  I've worked in WDW entertainment for the past 3 and a half years and feel a little like I'm leaving home.

I love children though and am excited about the idea of turning little (and big) girls into princesses.  (Not to mention dressing up pretty myself!)


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

How exciting.Have fun on your new venture.


----------



## KathVA

Hi everyone!

We are heading to WDW in Dec and I have reservations for my DD at the MK BBB at 4:30pm.  She is only doing the hair/makeup (no nails or photos).  We have ADRs at 1900 Park Faire at GF at 6pm.  I know that we can jump on the MR to go over to GF and I can always have the rest of the family go on ahead to make sure they get there by 6pm.  Do you think we'd have enough time to get her appointment in and get to GF by 6pm?  Thanks!


----------



## tnmom25

AngieBelle said:


> Hello, I've just been selected to be a fairy-godmother in training on the opening team for the new botique coming to MK.  I'm excited, but  nervous too.  I've worked in WDW entertainment for the past 3 and a half years and feel a little like I'm leaving home.
> 
> I love children though and am excited about the idea of turning little (and big) girls into princesses.  (Not to mention dressing up pretty myself!)



   Yay!!!  I'm glad you got it!  Now, put yourself on the schedule for Tuesday, December 4th at 3:30 so you'll be there when I bring Sarah & Abby in!!!!  That would be awesome if they got you!  

   Congrats!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

AngieBelle said:


> Hello, I've just been selected to be a fairy-godmother in training on the opening team for the new botique coming to MK.


 
 Congrats for you maybe we will see you when we are there on 10/4 and one other day we just haven't decided yet.



KathVA said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are heading to WDW in Dec and I have reservations for my DD at the MK BBB at 4:30pm. She is only doing the hair/makeup (no nails or photos). We have ADRs at 1900 Park Faire at GF at 6pm. I know that we can jump on the MR to go over to GF and I can always have the rest of the family go on ahead to make sure they get there by 6pm. Do you think we'd have enough time to get her appointment in and get to GF by 6pm? Thanks!


 
You should have enough time to make since you will be right there especially if you can send the rest of your family to check in. I would try to arrive close to 4.15 that way if they are running behind you will know. and be there early enough to still be seated. You also may want to consider taking the boat to GF and not the Monorail depending how much time you have when you are done.


----------



## DisneyClay

I think I will do the BBB and just skip a Sit down meal. And Do the bbb My sister said I should do it if I really wanted to. It looks like so much fun to me.

Does anyone know which package the princess crown comes with.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The rhinestone crown comes w/ the fairytale princess hairstyle, but if you like one of the other hairstyles you can purchase the crown seperately at a resort gift shop, world of disney, some park gift shops, and possibly bbb.


----------



## Princess x 2

My 8 year old who is a BIG Princess fan loved BBB. We bought our 2 year old an outfit so she didnt feel left out. We followed it with lunch at the castle and the girls were in awe as was their Mummy


----------



## cdotla

We look forward to possibly seeing you. We are booked on Sept.30 at 4:10 the night of MNSSHP.



AngieBelle said:


> Hello, I've just been selected to be a fairy-godmother in training on the opening team for the new botique coming to MK.  I'm excited, but  nervous too.  I've worked in WDW entertainment for the past 3 and a half years and feel a little like I'm leaving home.
> 
> I love children though and am excited about the idea of turning little (and big) girls into princesses.  (Not to mention dressing up pretty myself!)


----------



## LorlovesStitch

Hi!  Hopefully someone can answer this.......we are scheduled for BBB on 8/21 before the PPP.  Both of my girls have short wedge style hair cuts.  One wants the Pop Princess and the other one wants something with a crown.  Will they be able to get these styles with their short hair?  Will they just do what they can, even if it will not look exactly like the picture?  Seeing the pics of adults with BBB styles makes me want to do it too.....my hair is super short and spiky..... will Pop Princess work for me as well??

Thanks for any answers!!


----------



## mommykds

Do they have a pirate (for girls) hairstyle/package?


----------



## eeyore45

AngieBelle said:


> Hello, I've just been selected to be a fairy-godmother in training on the opening team for the new botique coming to MK.  I'm excited, but  nervous too.  I've worked in WDW entertainment for the past 3 and a half years and feel a little like I'm leaving home.
> 
> I love children though and am excited about the idea of turning little (and big) girls into princesses.  (Not to mention dressing up pretty myself!)



AngieBelle, Thank you so much for taking the time to post this for us!!  I hope you will get the opportunity to entertain us on stage soon - but in the meantime, I'll look for you at the MK BBB - and if you're there in Sept - you bet I"m asking for you!!  I so appreciate you!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

mommykds said:


> Do they have a pirate (for girls) hairstyle/package?



greygable has a DD who currently works at BBB and she has said that they infact have a new Pirate Diva hairstyle.  My DD is looking forward to having that one done.


----------



## mommykds

mom2taylorandemily said:


> greygable has a DD who currently works at BBB and she has said that they infact have a new Pirate Diva hairstyle.  My DD is looking forward to having that one done.


Wow that would be great!!!

If anyone has pictures, please post, Thanks!!!


----------



## ksloane

LorlovesStitch said:


> Hi!  Hopefully someone can answer this.......we are scheduled for BBB on 8/21 before the PPP.  Both of my girls have short wedge style hair cuts.  One wants the Pop Princess and the other one wants something with a crown.  Will they be able to get these styles with their short hair?  Will they just do what they can, even if it will not look exactly like the picture?  Seeing the pics of adults with BBB styles makes me want to do it too.....my hair is super short and spiky..... will Pop Princess work for me as well??
> 
> Thanks for any answers!!



I worry about this too, but from all I've read these Fairy Godmothers In Training are REAL GOOD!  And they make it work....Our trip is in December so I'd LOVE to see your pics so I'll feel reassured.


----------



## joy13

AngieBelle said:


> Hello, I've just been selected to be a fairy-godmother in training on the opening team for the new botique coming to MK.  I'm excited, but  nervous too.  I've worked in WDW entertainment for the past 3 and a half years and feel a little like I'm leaving home.
> 
> I love children though and am excited about the idea of turning little (and big) girls into princesses.  (Not to mention dressing up pretty myself!)



How exciting!  We will be there on 9/21!


----------



## chimchim8470

Can anyone tell me what kind of clothes they have besides dresses?  We have a reservation and dd wants the pop princess hairdo, but she doesn't like 'scratchy' dresses. She'd really like a Hannah Montana or Gabrielle themed outfit, but I am not sure they have that. I have seen some glittery tank tops, but what else do they have?  TIA


----------



## aimeeg

chimchim8470 said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of clothes they have besides dresses?  We have a reservation and dd wants the pop princess hairdo, but she doesn't like 'scratchy' dresses. She'd really like a Hannah Montana or Gabrielle themed outfit, but I am not sure they have that. I have seen some glittery tank tops, but what else do they have?  TIA



You may want to check out Jasmine or Ariels outfits. They are two pieces and not as scratchy.


----------



## roundupgang

I have seen the many pictures of all the girls in their dresses and was wondering which dresses are considered "regular" and which are "deluxe".

How many different princess outfits are available? 

To prepare my 2 nieces, I have been showing them the pictures in this thread and suggesting that _maybe_ we could do this.   This is supposed to be a birthday surprise for my niece who will be 4 on the day of her appointment but I'm so excited I can't keep my big mouth completely shut.  I already have the crown package booked and am seriously considering the castle package.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pl'smama

roundupgang said:


> I have seen the many pictures of all the girls in their dresses and was wondering which dresses are considered "regular" and which are "deluxe".
> 
> How many different princess outfits are available?
> 
> To prepare my 2 nieces, I have been showing them the pictures in this thread and suggesting that _maybe_ we could do this.   This is supposed to be a birthday surprise for my niece who will be 4 on the day of her appointment but I'm so excited I can't keep my big mouth completely shut.  I already have the crown package booked and am seriously considering the castle package.
> 
> Thanks for any help.





I have to tell ya roundupgang, your post made me laugh!!  I can totally understand you wanted to share your surprise early!!  Your neices are so lucky to have such a great aunt and they will have the time of their lives!!  Are you getting "done up" to??

Suz


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> The rhinestone crown comes w/ the fairytale princess hairstyle, but if you like one of the other hairstyles you can purchase the crown seperately at a resort gift shop, world of disney, some park gift shops, and possibly bbb.


We actually got the princess diva because I did not know if DD's hair would all go up in a bun and the tiara did not come with it.But I asked if we could still get one and they said yes.I had to purchase this of course.I think it was 10.00 but DD really wanted the crown.It looked great with her diva style.


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

joy13 said:


> How exciting!  We will be there on 9/21!


My DD has a short short bob and they can do it up in a bun.I really wanted the princess style but thought they could not do it so I picked the diva.Once she started working I could see she was getting my DD's hair up in a bun.The diva is  pretty but we really liked the princess look and would have preferred that .Just know when you make your decision they will not change once they start on the hair.


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

roundupgang said:


> I have seen the many pictures of all the girls in their dresses and was wondering which dresses are considered "regular" and which are "deluxe".
> 
> How many different princess outfits are available?
> 
> To prepare my 2 nieces, I have been showing them the pictures in this thread and suggesting that _maybe_ we could do this.   This is supposed to be a birthday surprise for my niece who will be 4 on the day of her appointment but I'm so excited I can't keep my big mouth completely shut.  I already have the crown package booked and am seriously considering the castle package.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


The only way I know is by the price.At least at the disney store.They are usually I think 84.00?And the regular ones are 39.00? Around those prices.I ordered a deluxe on the disneystore.com and paid 39.00 for a deluxe before our last trip.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The duluxe dresses right now are ariel and cinderella's wedding dresses, belle's red dress, and the blue light up minnie dress. Anything that would be other than the characters traditional dress and that cost more is considered a deluxe dress.


----------



## KathVA

Dizneycrazy3 said:


> The only way I know is by the price.At least at the disney store.They are usually I think 84.00?And the regular ones are 39.00? Around those prices.I ordered a deluxe on the disneystore.com and paid 39.00 for a deluxe before our last trip.



This is what we did as well. My 8 yo DD wanted the red Belle Christmas dress.  I bought it at disneyshopping.com for 39.99.  we'll bring that HUGE dress down to WDW.  I think I'll have to get my vacuum cleaner out to suck that thing into a ziplock bag     That dress will take up a whole suitcase  \

Kath


----------



## adell557

I know it is probably redundant, but I have 3 year old little girl that is going in august.  She has very little hair, I dont mean short b/c it has never been cut I mean she just doesnt have a lot of hair.  I can get it up into a ponytail with a teeny tiny ponytail holder, but it is a very slim ponytail.  When Is ay slim i mean think like the amount of hair a 12-18 month old probably has  Her hair just grows slowly . . . I guess.  anyway, could she have the extensions stlye or would the ponytail holder be too big?  What about the fairy tale princess?  Any help?


----------



## disphoto

You could always take her to the Barber shop on Main Street. They could do pixie dust, I bet she would enjoy that.


----------



## lala3291

Hi,
We have an 8 AM reservation for a 6 year old in the Magic Kingdom 10/6.  We are staying at the Grand Floridian. To leave in pleanty of time, what time do you think that we should catch the monorail at?
Thanks!


----------



## makenasmom

Does anyone know when the BBB inside the MK will open? If it is already does anyone have the info on ressies?

Thanks!


----------



## LisaNJ25

makenasmom said:


> Does anyone know when the BBB inside the MK will open? If it is already does anyone have the info on ressies?
> 
> Thanks!



I believe Sept 10th. They are already taking reservations.


----------



## lala3291

makenasmom said:


> Does anyone know when the BBB inside the MK will open? If it is already does anyone have the info on ressies?
> 
> Thanks!



The BBB in MK opens September 10.  It opens at 8AM and has the same packages that the one in DTD has.


----------



## makenasmom

Thanks~

Do you make ressies by calling the number for dining??


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

makenasmom said:


> Thanks~
> 
> Do you make ressies by calling the number for dining??


 

Yes you can make make ressies by calling that number.


----------



## makenasmom

Thank you!! 

I saw the pics of your DD............she looked so pretty!! How much was the package that you had?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Thanks in the Cinderella dress I believe it was 205 w/ tax b/c cindy's wedding dress is a deluxe. The first package she did was the coach package where she is wearing her sleeping beauty dress.


----------



## DisneyClay

I called the BBB today and asked if they were taking resies for the BBB inside the castle she said yes. I also asked her if adults could be done up and she said yes, even though it is geared toward children, adults was welcome to be done up also. I am going to get myself done up.


----------



## adell557

I am taking my daughter in August for her 3rd birthday.  I have a couple of questions about the castle package.

Are the shoes comfortable that come with the outfits, or should I bring some of her own shoes. I have seen conflicting thoughts on the shoes some say they hurt feet others say they don't??

What size do the shoes come in?  My daughter has a size 7 toddler shoe?

Thanks


----------



## adell557

If we decide to change our ressies to be the crown package instead of the castle package can I buy the ligth up wand that comes with the outfit in the WOD?

If we go with the crown package and bring our own dress can she use the dressing rooms in the BBB or not


----------



## zumbergc

Anyone have a picture of the winter belle dress.  I'm remmebering it has some purple or burgondy in it.

Also wondering about changing into the dress at BBB w/out purchasing it there?

THanks,
Connie


----------



## Thinktinknpixiedust

adell557 said:


> If we decide to change our ressies to be the crown package instead of the castle package can I buy the ligth up wand that comes with the outfit in the WOD?
> 
> If we go with the crown package and bring our own dress can she use the dressing rooms in the BBB or not



I would really like to know the answer to that... we are going to have our own dress too!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

adell557 said:


> I am taking my daughter in August for her 3rd birthday. I have a couple of questions about the castle package.
> 
> Are the shoes comfortable that come with the outfits, or should I bring some of her own shoes. I have seen conflicting thoughts on the shoes some say they hurt feet others say they don't??
> 
> What size do the shoes come in? My daughter has a size 7 toddler shoe?
> 
> Thanks


 
The shoes are 5/6, 7/8, and so on. The shoes do vary by style and child as far as comfort so to be on the safe side I would bring another pair of shoes for her and she may at some point even want to change completely.



adell557 said:


> If we decide to change our ressies to be the crown package instead of the castle package can I buy the ligth up wand that comes with the outfit in the WOD?
> 
> If we go with the crown package and bring our own dress can she use the dressing rooms in the BBB or not


 
yes they do cary the wand there as well. I am not sure if you can change there or not my dd wore her dress there. If she can't they do have a restroom there that you can go to and change her.


----------



## Tink6666

Has anyone had a DD who is size 14/16 get a dress with the castle package? I have looked almost everywhere for a dress. I finally got a hold of Disney's merchandise and they can send me a Cinderella dress for $60 + $15 for shipping!!! I looked at disneyshopping.com and they were only $40!

My DD who is 10 is getting to go to BBB as part of her secret day while we are WDW in August. She is also going to have a My first Pedicure at GF before going to BBB...ending the day with PPP!!

Othe DD who is 13 gets to go with DH to Dolphins in Depth and get a pedicure at GF too!!

Should be a great day since they don't know what they are doing yet!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

They don't carry very many of them in that size. I would call the ressie # and have them note that  that is the size you need. If anyone who is going before you can check while at BBB and ask them specifically that would be excellent.


----------



## kaysmommie

AngieBelle said:


> Hello, I've just been selected to be a fairy-godmother in training on the opening team for the new botique coming to MK.  I'm excited, but  nervous too.  I've worked in WDW entertainment for the past 3 and a half years and feel a little like I'm leaving home.
> 
> I love children though and am excited about the idea of turning little (and big) girls into princesses.  (Not to mention dressing up pretty myself!)



Congrats on your new job!  We will see you theree maybe on October 4th as DD7 is doing the crown package.


----------



## faberj

a friend of mine is going to disney and has his daughter all set with an appointment at BBB.  This has been very helpful!

Thanks!!


----------



## DanMedix

AngieBelle said:


> Hello, I've just been selected to be a fairy-godmother in training on the opening team for the new botique coming to MK.  I'm excited, but  nervous too.  I've worked in WDW entertainment for the past 3 and a half years and feel a little like I'm leaving home.
> 
> I love children though and am excited about the idea of turning little (and big) girls into princesses.  (Not to mention dressing up pretty myself!)



Congrats!! I, too, booked my DD's Birthday morning with MK's BBB on Oct 28!  I'm really wondering if they're gonna make it look different, because it's in teh castle.


----------



## Twilight Terror

I just had a quick question, again. My reservation is currently booked against my credit card, but do I need to take that exact credit card to pay with, or can I take a different one/charge it to my room? Only, since I paid the holiday on the card that I made the BBB ressies on, it's not looking particularly healthy anymore!!


----------



## LisaNJ25

Twilight Terror said:


> I just had a quick question, again. My reservation is currently booked against my credit card, but do I need to take that exact credit card to pay with, or can I take a different one/charge it to my room? Only, since I paid the holiday on the card that I made the BBB ressies on, it's not looking particularly healthy anymore!!



You can pay however you want when you get there. I am paying with Disney Dollars.They will only charge your credit card if you dont show up.


----------



## Twilight Terror

LisaNJ25 said:
			
		

> You can pay however you want when you get there. I am paying with Disney Dollars.They will only charge your credit card if you dont show up.



Thanks. Yeah, I knew about the not turning up thing. Was just a little concerned that because that's the card they have on recorded they might expect me to pay on that one. I shall just charge it to the room then, if I can!


----------



## chimchim8470

Please help. I am confused a bit.  Is the package that comes with nails, fake nails, or just painted.  I assumed they were painted, but then I saw some posts about fake nails popping off. My dd is going to do the middle package - hair, nails, make-up.  Thanks!


----------



## lala3291

chimchim8470 said:


> Please help. I am confused a bit.  Is the package that comes with nails, fake nails, or just painted.  I assumed they were painted, but then I saw some posts about fake nails popping off. My dd is going to do the middle package - hair, nails, make-up.  Thanks!



Hey,
You can do fake nails or painted nails---your choice.  Have fun!


----------



## lala3291

Hi,
We have an 8 AM reservation for a 6 year old in the Magic Kingdom 10/6. We are staying at the Grand Floridian. To leave in pleanty of time, what time do you think that we should catch the monorail at?
Thanks!


----------



## chimchim8470

Thanks!  I am sure dd will think she's 'so cool' to be wearing fake nails. I have no doubt what she will pick!


----------



## pednurse

lala3291 said:


> Hey,
> You can do fake nails or painted nails---your choice.  Have fun!



I don't know if they have changed things or just didn't have any fake nails available when we were there on June 7th, but my DD was only offered to have her nails painted (they gave her a choice of 3 different colors).....fake nails weren't a choice offered to her.


----------



## mrludwig

Originally Posted by *lala3291* 

 
_Hey,
You can do fake nails or painted nails---your choice. Have fun!_

_We just got back yesterday and my youngest daughter was only offered to have her nails painted.  She got to pick a nail polish color.  She had the most wonderful time!!!_


----------



## chimchim8470

Oh well, then she won't know what she is missing. And we won't have to deal with them popping off all over the place.  Thanks!


----------



## twinmommy2

My daughter is booked for the deluxe package in September...we have reservations for Cinderella lunch at the Castle at 12:15pm and the CM on the phone when I booked BBB said she would only need about an hour and booked her for 11am.  For those of you that have done the deluxe package, how long did it roughly take.  I am wondering after reading all these posts, if she left us enough time.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

twinmommy2 said:


> My daughter is booked for the deluxe package in September...we have reservations for Cinderella lunch at the Castle at 12:15pm and the CM on the phone when I booked BBB said she would only need about an hour and booked her for 11am. For those of you that have done the deluxe package, how long did it roughly take. I am wondering after reading all these posts, if she left us enough time.


 
What location are you booked at for BBB. I would be a little worried myself to give you an idea of my schedule we are doing the same thing we are having lunch at CRT for 1.30 and our BBB ressie is 11.00. Every time that I have been they have been a little behind schedule. I would see if you could get it for an earlier time but if you can't show up 15-30 minutes earlier.


----------



## tnmom25

DanMedix said:


> Congrats!! I, too, booked my DD's Birthday morning with MK's BBB on Oct 28!  I'm really wondering if they're gonna make it look different, because it's in the castle.



Oct 28 is my bday too!!  At least someone will be having fun at Disney on my bday!


----------



## AngieBelle

DanMedix said:


> Congrats!! I, too, booked my DD's Birthday morning with MK's BBB on Oct 28!  I'm really wondering if they're gonna make it look different, because it's in teh castle.




  My birthday is October 20!
The MK BBB is going to have the same number of chairs, but a lot more floorspace than the one at DTD!  I've seen the design sketches.  It will have more of a blue and purple color scheme and decor more appropriate for a castle with large oval mirrors and curtains.  The seats will look more like thrones....big blue chairs from the looks of it.


----------



## apirateslife4evr

GoofyBaby said:


> Howdy everyone!  Just got my photopass CD in the mail and wanted to share a few more pics. . .while I was having my hair done, my two Fairy-Godmothers-in-Training (Martha & Donna, both absolutely wonderful) told me that they love to get princesses of all ages!  So here are some pics of a 34 year old princess!    I highly recommend BBB - it was a truly magical experience for me!



*Well, your pics are adorable......you've inspired me to go for it, so this 39yr old princess made her BBB ressie today for December.  I don't yet know which style I'll do......I have very long, thick curly hair, so I don't know whether or not they could even do the princess bun or not.....and someone on here mentioned they now have a PIRATE princess theme??  Does anyone have any pics of that??

Thanks *


----------



## Aristomommy

I love this thread, I can't believe I just found it. I have read several pages already, but have some questions. I apologize if these have already been discussed.

1. Will the MK BBB have a photo studio nearby? This is the location I would like to take DD. 
2. Can DS join in the pictures? He will not do a hero package, as he is only 2 1/2.


----------



## i3utterfli82

I have seen many posts who say to skip the nails package and just get the basic. But, now with the price increase do you feel the same way with the nail package only be $5 more?


----------



## wendylovesdisney

bibbity bobbity boo said:


> That is a really cute idea! Im going to make my DD a personalized invitation card with Disney Dollars next time, too!



I am obsessed with finding these shoes - has anyone seen them at their local Penneys? The glitter maryjanes that bibbity bobbity boo got?


----------



## lala3291

pednurse said:


> I don't know if they have changed things or just didn't have any fake nails available when we were there on June 7th, but my DD was only offered to have her nails painted (they gave her a choice of 3 different colors).....fake nails weren't a choice offered to her.



Yeah, maybe you're right...they might not offer the fake nails anymore.  I was just going on what I read earlier in the post.  Our reservations are for October.


----------



## dizanimator

apirateslife4evr said:


> *Well, your pics are adorable......you've inspired me to go for it, so this 39yr old princess made her BBB ressie today for December.  I don't yet know which style I'll do......I have very long, thick curly hair, so I don't know whether or not they could even do the princess bun or not.....and someone on here mentioned they now have a PIRATE princess theme??  Does anyone have any pics of that??
> 
> Thanks *



I haven't seen a pic of that yet, or even a pic of the the hairpieces (other than the tiara) for a pirate.  I'm thinking of doing the BBB for fun next time I'm in WDW, and I'm interested in seeing what the pirate theme looks like too.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Aristomommy said:


> I love this thread, I can't believe I just found it. I have read several pages already, but have some questions. I apologize if these have already been discussed.
> 
> 1. Will the MK BBB have a photo studio nearby? This is the location I would like to take DD.
> 2. Can DS join in the pictures? He will not do a hero package, as he is only 2 1/2.


 
Yes your ds can be in the pics too and you can take him to the main street barbershop for the same price.  We are unsure at this time where the location of the photo studio will be. Angiebelle may know since she has seen sketches.



i3utterfli82 said:


> I have seen many posts who say to skip the nails package and just get the basic. But, now with the price increase do you feel the same way with the nail package only be $5 more?


 
With the middle package being 5 dollars more it is about the same to buy the nails in disney. They give you the pack so if they pop off you can put them back in.



wendylovesdisney said:


> I am obsessed with finding these shoes - has anyone seen them at their local Penneys? The glitter maryjanes that bibbity bobbity boo got?


 
I haven't seen them at JCPenney's but I have seen them on clearance at target lately they had white and pink.


----------



## melmlantz

How long does an appt at BBB usually take?  I have no children , but I would certainly love to do this.


----------



## Groovee

We were there at the begining of the month.  It took dd about 30 minutes.  There were a family of older girls including a 16 year old who brought her own dress and they were having the works and they were taken just before us and finished about 10 minutes before us.  It took dd about 30 minutes for the basic package as she hurt her finger so I cancelled the nails before we went and they charged me for the original package and I didn't realise until we got back to the resort.  Put me off a bit but the attention from Jane and Tracy for dd more than made up for it.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

melmlantz said:


> How long does an appt at BBB usually take? I have no children , but I would certainly love to do this.


 
Once you get into BBB for them to do the hair and makeup it takes any where from 30-45 mins. I think it really depends on the hairstyle that you pick and your hair.


----------



## GoochiGirl

aimeeg said:


> My DD got a pair of "glass slippers" last week. They are clear rubber/plastic/jelly. I think they cost $28. They are very sturdy and my DD wears them almost everyday. The slippers buckle in the back and have cinderella in the front.
> 
> Minnie's YOMD shoes are silver with blue bows.
> 
> Here is a photo of the GF's gift shop. It is very cute. You can buy the dresses all over the parks and at DTD.
> 
> Remember to use your AAA card at the World of Disney store and get 10% off.



I bought my daughter the Sleeping Beauty Shoes like the ones you described.  They were too small for her.  They are a size 9/10 toddler. They have never been worn.  They are a pink jelly shoe with a cameo of Sleeping Beauty on the front.  If you are interested in them PM me.  I will sell them for $12 including shipping.  
Here is a picture of them.


----------



## milmore104

My DD is doing the Castle package and I am doing the Coach package. My DD's appt is @ 5pm and mine is @ 5:10pm. My question is when do they pick out the dress and things? I really want to be w/ her when she's deciding. I know DH will get her everything under the sun and we all know he doesn't understand she can't walk around for the night in those shoes.(MNSSHP that night). Also will they take our pictures together? I didn't know if I should try and move my appt.? Thanks


----------



## 4-for-Disney

Does anyone have a picture of the Pirate Princess hair style? We are taking our girls to BBB to get the Castle package and my wife is getting the Crown package and she is thinking of getting the Pirate Princess.

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## PrincessBelle23

GoofyBaby said:


> Howdy everyone! Just got my photopass CD in the mail and wanted to share a few more pics. . .while I was having my hair done, my two Fairy-Godmothers-in-Training (Martha & Donna, both absolutely wonderful) told me that they love to get princesses of all ages! So here are some pics of a 34 year old princess!  I highly recommend BBB - it was a truly magical experience for me!


 
Oh-my-gosh!! Love it!!  I feel a lot better about wanting to do it now, and I'm letting my DBF know I'm booking an appointment to treat myself to feel like a true princess


----------



## ktturner

Hey all. OK, so we knew the price increase was coming, but everything I read said it was going into effect when the new BBB opens in September. However, we went on Sunday (I'll post pictures and experience stuff later) and the new prices were in effect, Even though we were at DTD BBB and we'd had reservations for some time, and I told them when I called 2 weeks ago, I was told the price was still the same..  .we did the middle package and they didn't even offer the press on nails, though they did give us extra polish. 

We loved the experience, more details after we get home, but wanted to let all know that the new price structure is in effect now, regardless of what they are saying on the phone. . .


----------



## 4-for-Disney

Ok just a few questions for all you BBB experts. We are going to WDW Nov 10-16.

1.  We have ADRs for Crystal Palace-Character Dining at 11:45am and our BBB reservation at 1:30pm. Will that be enough time for the character dining and still make it to our BBB ressie? According to a CM, Crystal Palace is like a 5 min walk from Cinderella's Castle. Is this correct?

2.  Does BBB mail out the invitations to our home or will we receive them when we get there? We are not telling our girls that we are going to WDW but would love to be able to give them the invitations when we get there.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## PrincessBelle23

ktturner said:


> Hey all. OK, so we knew the price increase was coming, but everything I read said it was going into effect when the new BBB opens in September. However, we went on Sunday (I'll post pictures and experience stuff later) and the new prices were in effect, Even though we were at DTD BBB and we'd had reservations for some time, and I told them when I called 2 weeks ago, I was told the price was still the same.. .quote]
> 
> so is the coach now $45+tax?  That's pretty annoying that they're not honoring what they're saying on the phone, but I guess they know how to squeze out extra dollars when they can.


----------



## mlgdomino

My Daughters Are All Getting Makeovers And Dressing As Princesses For The Mnsshp.  I Am Dressing Up As Cinderella As Well. My Daughters Are Snow White, Aurora, Jasmine, And Belle (we About Covered Them All!) I Know Adults Are Not Supposed To Dress In Costume In The Parks, But I Was Wondering If I Could Change Into My Cinderella Costume At The Bbb For Pics There Or Go To Guest Relations To Do It.  We Are Having The Makeovers And Pics Taken The Night Before The Mnsshp, So I Don't Know If Anyone Will Have A Problem With Me Dressed Like That.  What Do You Think? I Have Never Been To Disney Before.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

milmore104 said:


> My DD is doing the Castle package and I am doing the Coach package. My DD's appt is @ 5pm and mine is @ 5:10pm. My question is when do they pick out the dress and things? I really want to be w/ her when she's deciding. I know DH will get her everything under the sun and we all know he doesn't understand she can't walk around for the night in those shoes.(MNSSHP that night). Also will they take our pictures together? I didn't know if I should try and move my appt.? Thanks


 
They will ask you when you check in what princess you picked I think they even asked us on the phone when I called while we were down there.



4-for-Disney said:


> Ok just a few questions for all you BBB experts. We are going to WDW Nov 10-16.
> 
> 1. We have ADRs for Crystal Palace-Character Dining at 11:45am and our BBB reservation at 1:30pm. Will that be enough time for the character dining and still make it to our BBB ressie? According to a CM, Crystal Palace is like a 5 min walk from Cinderella's Castle. Is this correct?
> 
> 2. Does BBB mail out the invitations to our home or will we receive them when we get there? We are not telling our girls that we are going to WDW but would love to be able to give them the invitations when we get there.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


 
1~ Yes, that is correct.
2~ You will get the invitation when you arrive.



mlgdomino said:


> My Daughters Are All Getting Makeovers And Dressing As Princesses For The Mnsshp. I Am Dressing Up As Cinderella As Well. My Daughters Are Snow White, Aurora, Jasmine, And Belle (we About Covered Them All!) I Know Adults Are Not Supposed To Dress In Costume In The Parks, But I Was Wondering If I Could Change Into My Cinderella Costume At The Bbb For Pics There Or Go To Guest Relations To Do It. We Are Having The Makeovers And Pics Taken The Night Before The Mnsshp, So I Don't Know If Anyone Will Have A Problem With Me Dressed Like That. What Do You Think? I Have Never Been To Disney Before.


 
I am not really sure if they will let you do that but if you have trouble doing and can squezze in a little time to go over to downtown disney and have the pics done there. You can have this has an option if they don't let you while you are in MK.


----------



## akc

My grand daughters dared me to do it so this 60 year old grandmother will be a divi princess the 14 th of sept of this year. If I get there and they have the pirate princess I will do that one. I have yet see a picture of the pirate princess look. anyone have a pic of the new one.
KItty


----------



## dunbarfamily

I'm brand new to girls princess dresses, as my dd is only 2.5.  She didn't get the concept of dressing up on our last trips, but she wants to look like Cinderella this time.  Do they sell only one style of Cinderella?  Do you have to book at BBB in order to get one?  How strict are they on the 3 and up policy?  Thanks!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

dunbarfamily said:


> I'm brand new to girls princess dresses, as my dd is only 2.5. She didn't get the concept of dressing up on our last trips, but she wants to look like Cinderella this time. Do they sell only one style of Cinderella? Do you have to book at BBB in order to get one? How strict are they on the 3 and up policy? Thanks!


 
When we were there last year they have the blue cinderella dress and her wedding dress. You do not have to do bbb in order to get a dress you can purchase them anywhere in disney. How old will your dd be when you go, if you think that she will do okay for about 35 minutes in the chair if so you should be fine.


----------



## budbeerlady

Odd, they didnt ask me when I booked who DD wanted to be? I wonder if I should call them back. Also I assume we can get the package but NOT the shoes right?  They just would be a waste for DD.


----------



## kkproulx

You do not need to tell them at booking what princess that they want to be, because some people bring in their own dresses to wear and some just want to get the make up done.  I also think that the shoes could be optional too, I don't know if you'll get a discounted rate if you choose not to have the shoes, we'll have to see when we get there about that too.  My DD5 is going in October and so far she has said she wants to be Ariel, then the next week it is Snow White, next it's Jasmine....who will she choose next??   I signed her up for the middle one and may upgrade when we get there.  We'll see.  Good luck!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

budbeerlady said:


> Odd, they didnt ask me when I booked who DD wanted to be? I wonder if I should call them back. Also I assume we can get the package but NOT the shoes right? They just would be a waste for DD.


 


kkproulx said:


> You do not need to tell them at booking what princess that they want to be, because some people bring in their own dresses to wear and some just want to get the make up done. I also think that the shoes could be optional too, I don't know if you'll get a discounted rate if you choose not to have the shoes, we'll have to see when we get there about that too. My DD5 is going in October and so far she has said she wants to be Ariel, then the next week it is Snow White, next it's Jasmine....who will she choose next??  I signed her up for the middle one and may upgrade when we get there. We'll see. Good luck!


 
The expierence that I had when they asked me on the phone what princess my dd wanted to be was while I was in disney I called from the resort. They also asked me when I arrived w/ dd which princess she wanted to be and that is when they explained that the deluxe princess package is an additional price due to the price of the dress. For the castle package I don't think the shoes are optional if you don't get them I think they will still charge you as the pp stated above. I would consider not getting the castle package if you don't want all of the pieces if they will still charge you for the shoes. You can also resell the shoes.


----------



## TinkerTracy

Ok I've read about 98% of this thread. I am turning 17 and will be doing this the day before the Pirate and Princess party, on our trip in August. I am so excited, even though I am a little older than their 'target audience' for this. 
*Ok so my question. I have longer hair about inbetween my shoulder blades, and it's curly and thick. So I have an appointment around 2ish. I think I am going straight from the parks. So should I maybe straighten my hair or something like that to make it more manageable?*

This is a great thread by the way, and I am loving it!


----------



## TinkerTracy

Just bumping so this page dosen't get lost!


----------



## firsttimermd

Just curious if anyone can tell me the difference between the pop princess and disney diva hairstyles. My girl is almost 6 and wants something fun and funky and they both look kind of similar from what I can see. 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## zumbergc

when they do the pop princess and disney diva hairstyles, it looks like they put extensions in your hair.

How are they clipped in?  What type of clip?  Anyone have a picture.
I have a sensitive scalp and wondering if I could take it or not, 
sure looks like fun.

Someone asked about the difference between diva and pop princess.
From the pictures people have posted.  The pop princess seems to put a rainbow of colored hair, into your hair.
The diva one, seems to put the same color extensions into your hair.

Not sure if thats the only difference, maybe someone else can comment more.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I am not sure about the curly hair thing b/c I have not had to deal w/ it so hopefully someone who has experience w/ that will come along w/ the answer or you may want to PM angiebelle and see if she knows.

The Pop Princess hairstyle is the one w/ the mulit colored hair in it and the diva princess has the hair that is similar to your own.


----------



## graygables

both of the extensions are thick rubber bands that go around the bun.  Very secure, very easy to put back in yourself later!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

There are three hair styles at the boutique. One the Diva hairstyle that  comes with a hair extention made to match your own hair color. colors are dark brown, light brown, blonde, red, and black when in stock. Hair is on a thick band that is pinned on to your ponytail with a bobby pin. The pop princess hair style is colorful hair that is also pinned to your ponytail using a bobby pin as well. The colors of this hair are Pink, purple, blue, black, and multi color. The fairytail is done with your own hair, no hair is added.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

TinkerTracy said:


> *Ok so my question. I have longer hair about inbetween my shoulder blades, and it's curly and thick. So I have an appointment around 2ish. I think I am going straight from the parks. So should I maybe straighten my hair or something like that to make it more manageable?*


 
Angiebelle or F.G.I.Training can either of you answer this question have you had expierence w/ this type of hair. Thanks

Also, I would like to know can you request a fairy godmother in training.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

If you want to straiten your hair you can but it is not needed. We can handle any type of hair with little to no problem at all. We have plenty of gel and other styling products to whip that curly hair into shape!!! Also your NEVER!! to old to be a princess, remember that!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

You can request a fairygodmother in training but you may not get her. It depends on how busy the boutique is at the time of the request. But they do try to make your wishes come true!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

With the castle package everything is added depending on what you get. If you get the dress, crown and wand but no shoes you will not be charged for the shoes. Also with the photo package if you do not get it you will not be charged for it.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Fake nails are not offerd at this time to princesses. Only nail color right now.


----------



## TinkerTracy

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Angiebelle or F.G.I.Training can either of you answer this question have you had expierence w/ this type of hair. Thanks
> 
> Also, I would like to know can you request a fairy godmother in training.



Thank you so much for helping get my question answered!



F.G.I.Training said:


> If you want to straiten your hair you can but it is not needed. We can handle any type of hair with little to no problem at all. We have plenty of gel and other styling products to whip that curly hair into shape!!! Also your NEVER!! to old to be a princess, remember that!



Thank you so much, this was the perfect answer I was looking for. Thanks again!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

By the way F.G.I.Training


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Thank you so much!!! I love this thread. Heard about it from a princesses mom a few weeks ago. LOOOVE THIS!!!   I'm the fairygodmother on page #6 of this thread!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

You are welcome TinkerTracy!


----------



## Reese

I know this was asked before but I'm not sure about the answer.  My three DD's and I cut our hair two month ago to donate to make wigs for children with cancer.  Now my DD, 10, has hair so short that I cant' even get it in a ponytail, and it is really thick.  I keep hoping it will grow out enough before we go (hasn't so far) but if it doesn't will the just pull back what they can or will they style it with it down.


----------



## OceanAnnie

I just want to thank everyone for their pictures and comments!  All the little girls are lovely and after reading this thread I couldn't wait to sign up my little girl! I'm so excited!!! She will be so surprised! I can hardly wait!

Thank you again sharing your experiences everyone! It helped me to make a very magical decision!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

*F.G.I.Training:*  Some of us have heard about a possible Pirate Diva hairstyle, what if anything can you tell us about it?  My youngest DD is a girlie girl but has a tomboy streak in her and loves ANYTHING PIRATE (let me repeat, ANYTHING!!!)  She would love to have the Pirate Diva hairstyle, but no one has been able to post a picture.  I do know that there is a Pirate type tiara and if that is all there is, that is fine, DD will love that, but she would love ANY PIRATE updo!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## OceanAnnie

P.S.- A Special thank you to the OP of this thread!  I have a request. If anyone has any websites/or retail store where they found a special princess dress and/or prince costume & tiaras I'm all ears! 

I did see a few websites in this thread that I'm going to investigate. Any more resources will be most appreciated!
Thanks again!! Whoo hoo!


----------



## capturedfairy

OK today i found the Disney dresses NEW ones, the same that they sell at WDW for 25.00 and 5 shipping or something like that on EBAY!!!! i already bought my DD's her dresses, so check them out!!!! i was tempted to buy them and resell them  but nahh. so chek them out. They are described as NWT Disney princess dress up.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

The pirate princess hair  is new, its been around only a few months. Its black diva style hair with white streaks of hair throughout. It also has strings of skull and crossbones through them. the girls really love this hairstyle especially during the pirate and princess parties that start in aug. "07". I hope this helps .


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Reese said:


> I know this was asked before but I'm not sure about the answer.  My three DD's and I cut our hair two month ago to donate to make wigs for children with cancer.  Now my DD, 10, has hair so short that I cant' even get it in a ponytail, and it is really thick.  I keep hoping it will grow out enough before we go (hasn't so far) but if it doesn't will the just pull back what they can or will they style it with it down.


Short hair is never a real problem with the f.g.i.t's. We do try to put as much hair as possibe into a ponytail and it normally works. We do see alot of chidren from the "Make A Wish" foundation and I think what you and your disney princess have done is great!!!! We will put up what she has in hair and work with that.


----------



## Reese

F.G.I.Training said:


> Short hair is never a real problem with the f.g.i.t's. We do try to put as much hair as possibe into a ponytail and it normally works. We do see alot of chidren from the "Make A Wish" foundation and I think what you and your disney princess have done is great!!!! We will put up what she has in hair and work with that.



Thanks you.  It's a relief to know.  Her sisters hair has grown out already and they both can get it in a ponytail so I didn't want her having issues alone .


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Reese said:


> Thanks you.  It's a relief to know.  Her sisters hair has grown out already and they both can get it in a ponytail so I didn't want her having issues alone .


Depending on how long her hair has grown she may need to pick either the "diva" hairstyle or the "pop princess" hair style. the "fairytail princess" hair style does require at least 4 to 5 inches of hair. If she has more than that then she is good to go!!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

OceanAnnie said:


> P.S.- A Special thank you to the OP of this thread!


 
Thank you and you are very welcome. 

Also as far as costumes the disney store online has just started their first sale on costumes so you may want to keep checking them out for discounts.

We just go this one for my dd6 it goes down to her further than this one does, plus once you have spent a certain amount shipping is free.
http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...&productId=1208081&langId=-1&categoryId=11846


----------



## F.G.I.Training

I have somthing new to share. DTD BBB now offers a "Disney Express"" ride to anywhere on disney property but their are a few rules. 1. the princess must be using disney transportaion at the time of her visit to the BBB. 2. She must be staying on disney property at the time of her visit. 3. It takes the managment at the BBB 1/2 hour to order this transportation so she would need to be notified before the princess is seated with her F.G.I.T. to use this trans. 4. It is up to the F.G.I.T. and Manager if the princess qualifies. But from what Ive been told, when a princess is chosen to ride the "Disney Express" Its a full production with someone anouncing the princess whereever she goes!! This Express only runs tues. through sat.


----------



## PrincessBelle23

F.G.I.Training said:


> I have somthing new to share. DTD BBB now offers a "Disney Express"" ride to anywhere on disney property but their are a few rules. 1. the princess must be using disney transportaion at the time of her visit to the BBB. 2. She must be staying on disney property at the time of her visit. 3. It takes the managment at the BBB 1/2 hour to order this transportation so she would need to be notified before the princess is seated with her F.G.I.T. to use this trans. 4. It is up to the F.G.I.T. and Manager if the princess qualifies. But from what Ive been told, when a princess is chosen to ride the "Disney Express" Its a full production with someone anouncing the princess whereever she goes!! This Express only runs tues. through sat.


 
that sounds so cute!  Is there an extra charge for this?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

PrincessBelle23 said:


> that sounds so cute!  Is there an extra charge for this?


No charge at all!


----------



## LisaNJ25

F.G.I.Training said:


> I have somthing new to share. DTD BBB now offers a "Disney Express"" ride to anywhere on disney property but their are a few rules. 1. the princess must be using disney transportaion at the time of her visit to the BBB. 2. She must be staying on disney property at the time of her visit. 3. It takes the managment at the BBB 1/2 hour to order this transportation so she would need to be notified before the princess is seated with her F.G.I.T. to use this trans. 4. It is up to the F.G.I.T. and Manager if the princess qualifies. But from what Ive been told, when a princess is chosen to ride the "Disney Express" Its a full production with someone anouncing the princess whereever she goes!! This Express only runs tues. through sat.



ohhh how neat.  This would be cool to go straight to MK after my daughters appt to attend the P & P Party.


----------



## PrincessBelle23

F.G.I.Training said:


> No charge at all!


 
that's great!  will they still do this for the older princesses (I'm 20)?  I'd much rather take this straight to the MK afterwards.  It would be just me and my DBF


----------



## ktturner

PrincessBelle23 said:


> ktturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all. OK, so we knew the price increase was coming, but everything I read said it was going into effect when the new BBB opens in September. However, we went on Sunday (I'll post pictures and experience stuff later) and the new prices were in effect, Even though we were at DTD BBB and we'd had reservations for some time, and I told them when I called 2 weeks ago, I was told the price was still the same.. .quote]
> 
> so is the coach now $45+tax?  That's pretty annoying that they're not honoring what they're saying on the phone, but I guess they know how to squeze out extra dollars when they can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was 49 something. . . plus tax. I didn't have quite enough disney dollars since I had based them on the information from my phone call.
> The experience was wonderful though, next time, I'll get the lower package, not worth it for them to paint the nails. . .
> 
> 
> 
> F.G.I.Training said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!! I love this thread. Heard about it from a princesses mom a few weeks ago. LOOOVE THIS!!!   I'm the fairygodmother on page #6 of this thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very cool! There are 2 on that page, which are you??? Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, all, I don't want my posts to seem negative. I was just clarifying the $$ part! We loved our experience and will do it again! IT was truly magical! I'm working on uploading pictures now, so hopefully I'll have some to post tomorrow!
Click to expand...


----------



## LisaNJ25

ugggg so now its 49.00 plus tax for the basic package?  I may end up canceling for my 3yo and just let the older one do it.


----------



## ktturner

LisaNJ25 said:


> ugggg so now its 49.00 plus tax for the basic package?  I may end up canceling for my 3yo and just let the older one do it.



No, that was the middle package. I believe Cancer survivor has the correct prices on here, but we thought the update went into effect in September with the opening of the new one. It actually went into effect this month. 

With not offereing fake nails, the difference in price isn't worth the difference in package between the bottom and middle packages, in my opinion. But the $49 that I paid was for the middle package!

I wouldn't cancel, I paid for two, and it was worth every penny!


----------



## i3utterfli82

So you don't think the extra $5 is worth it for the nail polish? I booked the middle package too. How much is the nail polish to buy on your own?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

To tell you the truth I dont know the price of the nail polish when you buy it by itself but you do recieve 2 bottles of nail polish when you do the crown or castle package. Now that is while supplies last. Also with the "pop" princess hair style you get 1 bottle of nail polish and a cool mickey bracelet. If you do the crown pge and the pop hair style.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

PrincessBelle23 said:


> that's great!  will they still do this for the older princesses (I'm 20)?  I'd much rather take this straight to the MK afterwards.  It would be just me and my DBF


I dont see why not but please remember that it is up to the f.g.i.t and the mgr. to make this happen.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

ktturner said:


> PrincessBelle23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was 49 something. . . plus tax. I didn't have quite enough disney dollars since I had based them on the information from my phone call.
> The experience was wonderful though, next time, I'll get the lower package, not worth it for them to paint the nails. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! There are 2 on that page, which are you??? Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, all, I don't want my posts to seem negative. I was just clarifying the $$ part! We loved our experience and will do it again! IT was truly magical! I'm working on uploading pictures now, so hopefully I'll have some to post tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> I am the first one!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Groovee

I took dd to BBB on the 6th of July and with a 2 week holiday and 400+ photo's it's taken me a while. We had booked the middle package but 3 days before we went dd damanged her  index finger in the car door so we changed it to the first package but we got charged $47 including the tax.  Jane and Tracey were the FGMIT.  They were fab and telling me California will be getting a BBB too. I asked them to put in a word for Paris as Orlando's too long for us lol.


----------



## luvmyfam444

I'm just subscring to this thread - I've scanned a few pages here & there...

Can you recap the hairstyles  for me?  Are there only extensions for the diva one?  What comes with the traditional one?

Is there any redhead extensions?


----------



## graygables

We have a TV star in our midst...FGITraining...I saw you on the Princess Cake Challenge show tonight!  I was BAWLING during that segment!

THANK YOU for helping make some magic for that little girl


----------



## ktturner

i3utterfli82 said:


> So you don't think the extra $5 is worth it for the nail polish? I booked the middle package too. How much is the nail polish to buy on your own?



I thought it was more worth it when the packages were 10 apart. I guess now, it doesn't seem worth it to me since we have like 2 dozen bottles of pink glittery nail polish around here. . .   

But, it is fun to be pampered. . .(that and I do have 2, so everything is times 2 for me!)


----------



## ktturner

F.G.I.Training said:


> ktturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am the first one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is so small, it's hard to tell exactly. Are you from auburndale, FL?
Click to expand...


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Was that show on foodnetwork? I forgot about that!! It was soooo much fun.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

ktturner said:


> F.G.I.Training said:
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is so small, it's hard to tell exactly. Are you from auburndale, FL?
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm from Miami, fl. Moved to Orlando some years ago. Love the city and DISNEY!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## cinderella73

I hope they dont make to many changes when they open the MK one. As thats where we will be going in Sept. I have a question. Since my daughter is older we dont have a need for the deluxe packages ( she is a teen) . What do you get with the coach package? I know the sevices you get but do you still get the little gift bag and the pink sash ? Also what are they including in the gift bags with the coach? Thanks!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

cinderella73 said:


> I hope they dont make to many changes when they open the MK one. As thats where we will be going in Sept. I have a question. Since my daughter is older we dont have a need for the deluxe packages ( she is a teen) . What do you get with the coach package? I know the sevices you get but do you still get the little gift bag and the pink sash ? Also what are they including in the gift bags with the coach? Thanks!


You do recieve the "princess bag and sash" as well as the makeup and jewels for the face. I hope she has alot of fun!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

LisaNJ25 said:


> ugggg so now its 49.00 plus tax for the basic package?  I may end up canceling for my 3yo and just let the older one do it.


The "coach" pkg. is $44.95 plus tax, the "crown" pkg is 49.95 plus tax and the "castle" pkg is 179.95 to 249.95 plus tax. the last price range depends on the princess dress that is picked out.


----------



## LisaNJ25

F.G.I.Training said:


> The "coach" pkg. is $44.95 plus tax, the "crown" pkg is 49.95 plus tax and the "castle" pkg is 179.95 to 249.95 plus tax. the last price range depends on the princess dress that is picked out.



You would think they would call those with reservations or honor the old price. I made my reservations 2+ months ago. $10 is a big jump for the coach package.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Groovee said:


> I took dd to BBB on the 6th of July and with a 2 week holiday and 400+ photo's it's taken me a while. We had booked the middle package but 3 days before we went dd damanged her  index finger in the car door so we changed it to the first package but we got charged $47 including the tax.  Jane and Tracey were the FGMIT.  They were fab and telling me California will be getting a BBB too. I asked them to put in a word for Paris as Orlando's too long for us lol.


so you got the "coach" pkg. right? thats 44.95 plus tax. I hope she had alot of fun!!!!!


----------



## Groovee

F.G.I.Training said:


> so you got the "coach" pkg. right? thats 44.95 plus tax. I hope she had alot of fun!!!!!



When I had phoned up 3 days before to change the package I was told it would still be $35 plus tax. If little people are saving up their own money for it then I would hope that the reservations would let those people with bookings know as I had booked with about 8 weeks notice.  Then 3 days before was told that it would be the lower price.  Bit of a poor show by Disney there. Luckily dd had lots of fun, but as dh said lucky I had extra money on me.  We weren't carrying alot of money or credit cards with us and I was on my own with her.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

luvmyfam444 said:


> I'm just subscring to this thread - I've scanned a few pages here & there...
> 
> Can you recap the hairstyles  for me?  Are there only extensions for the diva one?  What comes with the traditional one?
> 
> Is there any redhead extensions?


YES they do have red hair extention. There are three styles. The "fairytayle" is an updo with a tiara. The "diva" is hair ext. added to your own hair that is normally matched to your hair color, and the "pop" princess hair style that is an array of diff, color hair that is added to yours and then the hair is spiked to give you the "punk rock" look.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Groovee said:


> When I had phoned up 3 days before to change the package I was told it would still be $35 plus tax. If little people are saving up their own money for it then I would hope that the reservations would let those people with bookings know as I had booked with about 8 weeks notice.  Then 3 days before was told that it would be the lower price.  Bit of a poor show by Disney there. Luckily dd had lots of fun, but as dh said lucky I had extra money on me.  We weren't carrying alot of money or credit cards with us and I was on my own with her.


Im sorry you had that problem with reservations. The prices changed on 7/1/07 and I know for sure that reservations knew this but the problem I think is communication to all the people that make reservations. I do understand about saving money and spendng what you can ( I work for DIsneydollars...Ha Ha).


----------



## F.G.I.Training

LisaNJ25 said:


> You would think they would call those with reservations or honor the old price. I made my reservations 2+ months ago. $10 is a big jump for the coach package.


your right about that but Its Disney and if they do that for BBB then they would have to do that for all prev. res. after a price hike. I DO UNDERSTAND where your coming from though.


----------



## Twilight Terror

F.G.I.Training said:
			
		

> Im sorry you had that problem with reservations. The prices changed on 7/1/07 and I know for sure that reservations knew this but the problem I think is communication to all the people that make reservations. I do understand about saving money and spendng what you can ( I work for DIsneydollars...Ha Ha).



F.G.I.T. , I know the UK Disney website is still showing the old prices ($35, $45, $175 = tax), and since I made a reservation 3-months ago, I've worked all my costings out based on the old prices. Thankfully, with the great exchange rate at the moment, the price hike won't effect us too much. However, is it possible for you to confirm the new prices? Thanks


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Twilight Terror said:


> F.G.I.T. , I know the UK Disney website is still showing the old prices ($35, $45, $175 = tax), and since I made a reservation 3-months ago, I've worked all my costings out based on the old prices. Thankfully, with the great exchange rate at the moment, the price hike won't effect us too much. However, is it possible for you to confirm the new prices? Thanks


I just called wdw reservatins and the prices I quoted are the prices  right now.  coach 44.95 crown 49.95 and castle 179.95 to 249.95 (depending on princess dress). Hope this helps.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

graygables said:


> We have a TV star in our midst...FGITraining...I saw you on the Princess Cake Challenge show tonight!  I was BAWLING during that segment!
> 
> THANK YOU for helping make some magic for that little girl


I have not seen it yet. That was an awesome shoot.


----------



## Twilight Terror

Thank you very much F.G.I.T! Maybe we'll see you in August!


----------



## joy13

How fun that we have 2 FGIT on this thread and the Mom of a FGIT!  I hope we get to meet one of you in Sept!  We'll be at MK - 9/21


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Twilight Terror said:


> Thank you very much F.G.I.T! Maybe we'll see you in August!


I hope to see you too!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

joy13 said:


> How fun that we have 2 FGIT on this thread and the Mom of a FGIT!  I hope we get to meet one of you in Sept!  We'll be at MK - 9/21


I hope to be there the day you are there too!!!


----------



## Twilight Terror

F.G.I.Training said:
			
		

> I hope to see you too!!!



Well, all three of us 'big' princesses will be dropping by around lunchtime on 28th August before heading to P&P party! So maybe we'll catch you there!

Oh, while I'm here, should we come dressed in our costumes or not bother since we are planning to go back to the hotel before heading to MK for the evening?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Twilight Terror said:


> Well, all three of us 'big' princesses will be dropping by around lunchtime on 28th August before heading to P&P party! So maybe we'll catch you there!
> 
> Oh, while I'm here, should we come dressed in our costumes or not bother since we are planning to go back to the hotel before heading to MK for the evening?


I am scheduled for f.g.i.t. duty that day and time. I hope to see you!!!! I dont know about the costume, It depends on the time you plan to head out to MK. I would love to see your costume though!!! You know what come dressed only so you dont mess up your hairstyle once we are done. (you know with trying to put the costume on)


----------



## Twilight Terror

F.G.I.Training said:
			
		

> I am scheduled for f.g.i.t. duty that day and time. I hope to see you!!!! I dont know about the costume, It depends on the time you plan to head out to MK. I would love to see your costume though!!! You know what come dressed only so you dont mess up your hairstyle once we are done. (you know with trying to put the costume on)



Woohoo! I suddenly just got twice as excited - 1) cos it's just turned 3-weeks exactly and 2) cos you're going to be there! Two of us are at 1pm and the other at 1:30pm I think. Well, I don't have a problem with my costume - it doesn't go over my head, just zips up, well will do when I've actually made it!   Dunno about sister and mum though, so we'll just come all ready to go I think!


----------



## LisaNJ25

Twilight Terror said:


> Well, all three of us 'big' princesses will be dropping by around lunchtime on 28th August before heading to P&P party! So maybe we'll catch you there!
> 
> Oh, while I'm here, should we come dressed in our costumes or not bother since we are planning to go back to the hotel before heading to MK for the evening?



We will be there the 28th also but a little later. I will have 2 pirates with me


----------



## cinderella73

Thanks  FGIT !   She is really excited. She is at that in between age ( 13) where all her gf's pick on her love of Disney princess style stuff . But after I showed her even grown women have gone in she felt better! She really wanted to do it but was afraid she would get picked on. But I told her at Disney everyone acts like a kid! We will be in late September. I will keep a eye out for you. I just realized that you were working there after all the post reading.


----------



## karensokool

bump


----------



## jodi16s

My dd will be a month shy of 2 when we go to Disney in May 2008.  Do you think she would be too young to enjoy it?


----------



## LisaNJ25

jodi16s said:


> My dd will be a month shy of 2 when we go to Disney in May 2008.  Do you think she would be too young to enjoy it?



yes, You have to be 3 and above to do it.


----------



## jodi16s

Thanks for the info!


----------



## NeverSayNever

Hi!

I have made an appt for DD on her 4th B'day at the MK location and also her twin brother for the cool dude.  I have a couple of questions that perhaps soemone can assist me with as follows:

1.  I have an 11:30 appt and crt that evening... Should I have made the BBB resv closer to dinner?  We will be in the park in the am for breakfeast then some attractions and I thought BBB would be a nice break before lunch and then the hotel for nap before dinner.  Thoughts on this timing and plan please?

2.  Right now I am booked for the middle package (coach?)...  is it really worth going up to the next package?  It seems like a huge price difference for a dress?  Which brings me to my next question has anyone ordered from "little dressup shop"  I saw a dress on there that looked really nice and much less $'s but was not sure.  Any experiences or other places to purchase?

3.  After looking at this thread it seems other thigns are included in the package... nailpolish etc?  Can yo let me know what I should expect?

4.  If we stay with the middle package can we still go for pictures?  How much time should I alot for pictures? Can we come back to do pictures in the evening when she has her dress on instead?


5.  What do they do for the cool dude?  Are there any options..?  Can I have it toned down a bit?


Thanks in advance for all your help!

Best!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

jodi16s said:


> My dd will be a month shy of 2 when we go to Disney in May 2008. Do you think she would be too young to enjoy it?


 
You might want to take her to the Main street barbershop they will do a little something for them at that age.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

NeverSayNever said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have made an appt for DD on her 4th B'day at the MK location and also her twin brother for the cool dude. I have a couple of questions that perhaps soemone can assist me with as follows:
> 
> 1. I have an 11:30 appt and crt that evening... Should I have made the BBB resv closer to dinner? We will be in the park in the am for breakfeast then some attractions and I thought BBB would be a nice break before lunch and then the hotel for nap before dinner. Thoughts on this timing and plan please?


 
I dont' know if I would do the nap after BBB but everything else is good.



NeverSayNever said:


> 2. Right now I am booked for the middle package (coach?)... is it really worth going up to the next package? It seems like a huge price difference for a dress? Which brings me to my next question has anyone ordered from "little dressup shop" I saw a dress on there that looked really nice and much less $'s but was not sure. Any experiences or other places to purchase?


 
The crown package will come w/ nail polish, it didn't come w/ the fake nails but I am not sure if they did away w/ them or they are just out now. Since it is a 5 dollar difference it really dosen't make a difference now but if it were still a 10 dollar difference I would say its not worth it. I haven't heard of them the only other place that I know of is mydressuptrunk.com that has been mentioned on this thread. I don't know when you are going but you may also want to keep an eye on disneyshopping.com they have started there costume sales.


NeverSayNever said:


> 3. After looking at this thread it seems other thigns are included in the package... nailpolish etc? Can yo let me know what I should expect?


I am not sure what you mean by expect. Some of the stuff you get depends on the hairstyle you choose. 


NeverSayNever said:


> 4. If we stay with the middle package can we still go for pictures? How much time should I alot for pictures? Can we come back to do pictures in the evening when she has her dress on instead?


 
Yes, time depends, Yes and that might be easier so you are not restricted.


NeverSayNever said:


> 5. What do they do for the cool dude? Are there any options..? Can I have it toned down a bit?


 
There is a pic on the second page and one more somewhere before page 10. They put colored gel in there hair in the shape of a mickey head on the back of their head and spike the cover the top w/ mickey head confetti. 


Thanks in advance for all your help!

Best![/quote]


----------



## organized mommy

I want to have my daughter's hair done, but do they always do it the same way?  My daughter had surgery and has an incision down the back of her head and received radiation to the back of her head and has hairloss from ear to ear.  She is very sensitive in that area (pulling too tight).  She is 3 and will probably just want the fairy tale hair, but has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

organized mommy said:


> I want to have my daughter's hair done, but do they always do it the same way?  My daughter had surgery and has an incision down the back of her head and received radiation to the back of her head and has hairloss from ear to ear.  She is very sensitive in that area (pulling too tight).  She is 3 and will probably just want the fairy tale hair, but has anyone had any experience with this?


With the fairytayle hairstyle all of the hair is put up from around the head and secured with a hairtie. If you let the f.g.i.t. know before hand that the princess has a very sensitive head due to surgery she will be more than happy to help you out. Does she have enough hair to do this style? You say she has hairloss, is this in the past or right now? The hairstyle is done the same way as in the technique but if there is hairloss in the back or sides then the "diva" may be a better hairstyle for your DP.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

cinderella73 said:


> Thanks  FGIT !   She is really excited. She is at that in between age ( 13) where all her gf's pick on her love of Disney princess style stuff . But after I showed her even grown women have gone in she felt better! She really wanted to do it but was afraid she would get picked on. But I told her at Disney everyone acts like a kid! We will be in late September. I will keep a eye out for you. I just realized that you were working there after all the post reading.


I just love it when girls between the ages of 12 and 16 come into the BBB. They think its just for "little" girls but once they see a "big" girl do it  they are all for it. Tell your DP not to worry she will NOT be the only teenage princess there and EVERYONE will LOVE the way she looks when she is done!!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

mamaprincess said:


> They do a really good job.  My youngest daughter has super thick hair and is only 3 years old and her FGMIT ) did an excellent job and was super gentle and sweet.  Her stylist was african-american and her name was Towanda I believe.


I loved doing this princess hair. She was soooo sweet!!!


----------



## princess jackson

F.G.I.T, if DD chooses Jasmine outfit on the castle package, would that be the $249, or cheaper?

Ressies at MK on 21st sept before the MNSSHP.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Jasmine would be the cheaper 179 price. The price goes up when the costume is considered a deluxe dress. cinderella and ariel's wedding dresses and belle's red dress are considered deluxe dresses.


----------



## mom2mek

I know this is a strange question, but can a girl get the Cool Dude at the BBB?

My DD is scheduled for the coach pkg and will be going with her sister, brother (cool dude) and cousins (all girls) but I was wondering if she would be just as happy getting the cool dude with her brother and if so, would that be allowed at the BBB?   

Thanks.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

F.G.I.Training would be the one to answer that, but I do know that if they can't the mainstreet barbershop will.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

If you don't already know I wanted to post that disney is offering free shipping on costumes for one day only. TODAY.


----------



## adell557

FGIT I have asked this question a couple of times to different people that have been to the BBB, but no one is sure of the answer.

My daughter is 3 and is coming August 21st for the PPP.  She does not have alot of hair. It's longer, past the neck, but it is very thin.  I can pull it up into a pony tail, it is just a thin pony tail.  Thin like the amount of hair an 18 month old would have.  

If she gets the Pop Princess, will she be able to use the pnytail hair extension, or will the ponytail holder itself be too big for a tiny ponytail like hers.

If she wants the fairy tail hair do, will they do it even if it is a "sparse" ponytail. 

Will you be there on the 21st?


----------



## dseth

Has anyone heard of "grown ups" taking advantage of this service?   How strange would it look for a few 30 yeard old women in there getting their hair and make up done ?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

dseth said:


> Has anyone heard of "grown ups" taking advantage of this service?  How strange would it look for a few 30 yeard old women in there getting their hair and make up done ?


 
Yes grown ups can do it and if you go back 5 to 10 pages someone posted her pics and in the first 10 pages of the thread a mom and grandma did it and a couple of other ladies. Rgiht now I have an appt w/ my dd when we are there in oct as well as my MIL.


----------



## apirateslife4evr

* Well, it looks as if I'm gonna have to cancel my BBB appt in December.  I was going to have it done for the night we're going to MVMCP, but that day is just TOO tight.....we're changing hotels, playing golf that morning, doing our grocery shopping, meeting my parents & checking into DVC and then getting to the park @ 4pm.  I just will NOT have the time........oh well, at least I tried....... *


----------



## F.G.I.Training

mom2mek said:


> I know this is a strange question, but can a girl get the Cool Dude at the BBB?
> 
> My DD is scheduled for the coach pkg and will be going with her sister, brother (cool dude) and cousins (all girls) but I was wondering if she would be just as happy getting the cool dude with her brother and if so, would that be allowed at the BBB?
> 
> Thanks.


The BBB does not offer the "cool dude" to girls only because that is the only thing we have for boys to do that is just for them. The barbershop in MK may offer this service to girls but I am not sure.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

adell557 said:


> FGIT I have asked this question a couple of times to different people that have been to the BBB, but no one is sure of the answer.
> 
> My daughter is 3 and is coming August 21st for the PPP.  She does not have alot of hair. It's longer, past the neck, but it is very thin.  I can pull it up into a pony tail, it is just a thin pony tail.  Thin like the amount of hair an 18 month old would have.
> 
> If she gets the Pop Princess, will she be able to use the pnytail hair extension, or will the ponytail holder itself be too big for a tiny ponytail like hers.
> 
> If she wants the fairy tail hair do, will they do it even if it is a "sparse" ponytail.
> 
> Will you be there on the 21st?


YES her hair can be done in any of the styles. She has PLENTY of hair from the way you described it. The ponytail will be secured in her hair dont worry and the fairytayle hairstyle can be done with no problem. I've had princess with hair so thin its like doing a newborns hair. And yes I do have BBB duties that day Hope to see you as well!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Jasmine would be the cheaper 179 price. The price goes up when the costume is considered a deluxe dress. cinderella and ariel's wedding dresses and belle's red dress are considered deluxe dresses.


Actually the only deluxe dresses are cinderella' s corination dress, belles christmas dress, and minnie's dreams dress. This is because the prices on these dresses are higher than the 60.00 for jasmine, ariel fish, ariel wedding, sleeping beauty, cinderella blue dress and belles yellow dress. Also sleeping beauty has a winter dress that is also a deluxe but that is offered in the winter only. Prices for cinderellas corination dress at WOD is $95.00 and minnies dress is $100.00 I dont remember the price on belles christmas dress at this moment.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

FGIT: What is this so called Pirate Diva style we keep hearing about?  Can you tell me anything about it?  My youngest DD is Pirate crazy and we have BBB ressie made, but she would love a Pirate theme hair style.   Thank you!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

mom2taylorandemily said:


> FGIT: What is this so called Pirate Diva style we keep hearing about?  Can you tell me anything about it?  My youngest DD is Pirate crazy and we have BBB ressie made, but she would love a Pirate theme hair style.   Thank you!!!


check out page #84 of this thread, I remember your question and tried my bet to answer it. I hope that helps.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

F.G.I.Training said:


> The pirate princess hair style is new, its been around only a few months. Its black diva style hair with white streaks of hair throughout. It also has strings of skull and crossbones through them. the girls really love this hairstyle especially during the pirate and princess parties that start in aug. "07". I hope this helps .



Thank you, I missed it the other day when you answered!  MY BAD (as my kids would say!!!).  It is so nice to have you here to answer all our crazy questions.  Are you moving to the MK location when it opens?  We have our ressie for there, as we will be in the park that day.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Thank you, I missed it the other day when you answered!  MY BAD (as my kids would say!!!).  It is so nice to have you here to answer all our crazy questions.  Are you moving to the MK location when it opens?  We have our ressie for there, as we will be in the park that day.


No Im going to stay at DTD BBB. Though I live at the Castle I like getting out every once in a while and I just love DTD.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

For all those DM who have preteen DP there is a new costume you can get for her. WOD now has "Hannah Montana" that your DP can dress as.  How cool is this!!! Its $50.00 for the outfit and the girls just love it!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Can you tell me what days you will be working from 9/28-10/8. I will be making several trips to earl of sandwich and ghiradelli so I would like to stop in and say hello. We have ressies for the castle this trip for 10/4 the day of MNSSHP.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

F.G.I.Training said:


> For all those DM who have preteen DP there is a new costume you can get for her. WOD now has "Hannah Montana" that your DP can dress as. How cool is this!!! Its $50.00 for the outfit and the girls just love it!!!


 

Do you know the starting size for this Jules will want this some much so if it doesn't it I can be prepared. Ya'll are really making me broke I already have plans to buy two blue minnie dresses.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Can you tell me what days you will be working from 9/28-10/8. I will be making several trips to earl of sandwich and ghiradelli so I would like to stop in and say hello. We have ressies for the castle this trip for 10/4 the day of MNSSHP.


My BBB duties are usually on tues and wed. only. The fairygodmother has all of us doing diff. duties everyday as part of our training. I would LOVE to meet you!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Do you know the starting size for this Jules will want this some much so if it doesn't it I can be prepared. Ya'll are really making me broke I already have plans to buy two blue minnie dresses.


Starting sizes are small( 5/6) to large(9/10). Sorry were not trying to take ALL your money but we want VERY HAPPY princess!!!!!!!!!


----------



## i3utterfli82

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Can you tell me what days you will be working from 9/28-10/8. I will be making several trips to earl of sandwich and ghiradelli so I would like to stop in and say hello. We have ressies for the castle this trip for 10/4 the day of MNSSHP.



WE HAVE RESSIES 10/04 TOO!!! AT THE CASTLE


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

what time we are eating at CRT after.


----------



## i3utterfli82

I *think* 2:30pm....Whatever the last time slot open before the Halloween party...you?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Sorry for not replying sooner I have been on the custom/boutique thread for so long I had to walk away or I will get nothing done before we leave for our cruise Mon morning.

I think our BBB appointment is for 12ish. I have had it since the day they started taking ressies and have changed so much stuff I could be wrong. I know for sure we are eating at CRT for 1.30 so it is at least one hour before this. This is the only ressie for my whole trip that has in now way shape or form changed. We will be doing MNSSHP this night we were also going to do it on the 8th but due to my dh's recent promotion he will be home for when we leave for our package but we can't stay extra like we planned b/c he has to go to work  whic also means we don't get to Ralphs World   Truthfully I kinda feel cheated. Last year we went for free dining and the day we arrived/the day before we went into the parks the imagination movers were there and the day we left we didn't go to the parks and the doodlebops were there so we saw Mickey's Magic Show and to tell you the truth I wish they had it again this year b/c it was really good.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

F.G.I.Training said:


> For all those DM who have preteen DP there is a new costume you can get for her. WOD now has "Hannah Montana" that your DP can dress as.  How cool is this!!! Its $50.00 for the outfit and the girls just love it!!!



I can't wait to see it... we will be there for Labor day so we will have to check it out!!!


----------



## tnmom25

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner I have been on the custom/boutique thread for so long I had to walk away or I will get nothing done before we leave for our cruise Mon morning.



Be careful, that place is highly addictive!!!!


----------



## NeverSayNever

Is there a post or any pictures of the different dresses/costumes anywhere?

Also, are there anything for boys dress-up like a pirate bandana or a Prince Cape etc?

Thanks!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

NeverSayNever said:


> Is there a post or any pictures of the different dresses/costumes anywhere?


 
page 82 post 1220 will have a photo of current dresses



NeverSayNever said:


> Also, are there anything for boys dress-up like a pirate bandana or a Prince Cape etc?
> 
> Thanks!


 

this will have to be answered by F.G.I.T. for one I don't have boys and the only thing that I have ever really remember seeing is the safari costume at AK


----------



## karrierock

Just subscribing.  I'm only on page 24.  Beautiful pics everyone and children too!  My DD3 has an appointment on our last day. Sept. 8.  Just before the new one opens, bummer!


----------



## MiyiEsco

where was that picture taken ? with Jasmin


----------



## Tinkified

2 quick questions...and apologies if they are repeaters...I have read bits and pieces of this great thread..I just can't keep up!

Where can I find the custom/boutique thread that has been mentioned?

And the hannah montana costume...is it only at DTD?  We aren't planning on going but would love to get one.  

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

This is the link for boutique clothing. Have fun its longer than this thread. You can also find it the the disney for families section right underneath the Budget board.

ETA (b/c I am dumb)~ http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831

The Hannah Montana thing was just mentioned by F.G.I.Training so you will have to wait till she gets on to find out about that one.


----------



## cvrapclark

I have not had a chance to go through this whole thread.  Can anyone point me to where there's discussion about the MK location, like what are the picture options if you're just doing coach pkg.  Is there a special photopass place like in DD?  Hopefully, I can get a chance to go through the post this weekend as I've just decided to do this.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

We are all still waiting to hear the info on this.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

NeverSayNever said:


> Is there a post or any pictures of the different dresses/costumes anywhere?
> 
> Also, are there anything for boys dress-up like a pirate bandana or a Prince Cape etc?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes there is also a pirate room at DTD where we have costumes for the boys. The closer we get to halloween the selection becomes greater. I know for a fact we have a "Caption Jack Sparrow "  yhere may be others but thats the MOST popular.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

cvrapclark said:


> I have not had a chance to go through this whole thread.  Can anyone point me to where there's discussion about the MK location, like what are the picture options if you're just doing coach pkg.  Is there a special photopass place like in DD?  Hopefully, I can get a chance to go through the post this weekend as I've just decided to do this.


The picure options are going to be the same as at DTD. You can have pics. taken throughout your experience with no obligation to buy. The photopass photog. will take pics. and then when you are finised you will be sent to the studio where if you want to take poised photos on props you can. Then you have the opt. to buy now or put on photopass card for later.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Tinkified said:


> 2 quick questions...and apologies if they are repeaters...I have read bits and pieces of this great thread..I just can't keep up!
> 
> Where can I find the custom/boutique thread that has been mentioned?
> 
> And the hannah montana costume...is it only at DTD?  We aren't planning on going but would love to get one.
> 
> Thanks
> Michelle


I dont know about other locations on disney property but I'm sure DTD is not the only one with the 'Hannah Montana" outfit. Its not set up as a boutique costume( meaning that its not on a cloth hanger and in the "Royal Wardrobe") Its sold as a halloween costume so it should be found wherever costumes on property are sold. The hannah montana outfit is a 5 piece set with a gold glitter tank top, black capri leggings with lace on the end, a blackruffle style mini skirt with gold glitter edging, a gold  glitter scarf and How cute is this?!!!! some black fur covered shoes that look like Boots!!!! I saw one princess in this outfit and EVERYONE thought it was AWESOME!!!


----------



## MiyiEsco

Has Anyone Gone To The Princess Story Time Lunch At Epcot Or The Playhouse Disney Lunch At Hollywood Vines At Mgm Or The Cinderela Royal Castel Dinner? We Are Going To All Of These In Our Trip In November. Just Wanted To Get Some Feed Back Oh And The Chef Mickey Breakfast At The Contemperary?


----------



## NeverSayNever

Thank you Both for the info on the piocutres and DD and pirate costumes.

Can I trouble you with another...  I was a ta Disney store today and was looking at the dress and accessories and have a couple of questions.  


1.  Does the deluxe package come with the crown, wand and shoes and dress (sleeping beauty?) Or I guess better put what is included?

2.  Also the store had the most incredible wand that I know my dd is so wanting (and who an I to deny?) and the matching crown (tiari) was pretty awesome too..  My questions is are these the same at BBB are there perhaps regualr ones and deluxe ones?  This wand was about $12 or $12.50 and very elaborate, really rathe pretty.  The picture on page 82 appears to have a difft wand etc.. so hence my question about are they all the same.  Did they perhaps jsut come out with a newer one?


Thank you for taking the time to let me know, it is appreciated.

Best!

BTW, FGIT, We will be in MK BBB on 9/15 will you be there too?


----------



## Tink6666

MiyiEsco said:


> Has Anyone Gone To The Princess Story Time Lunch At Epcot Or The Playhouse Disney Lunch At Hollywood Vines At Mgm Or The Cinderela Royal Castel Dinner? We Are Going To All Of These In Our Trip In November. Just Wanted To Get Some Feed Back Oh And The Chef Mickey Breakfast At The Contemperary?



We have been to The Princess Breakfast at Askerhaus at Epcot, but not the lunch. The girsl got to meet Belle, Jasmine, Aurora & Snow White. The food was good and the service was also good. We have been to Chef Mickey's also and had a good time with the characters and the food was good. We will be going to Cinderella's Royal Table for Breakfast in August...we were not able to get in to this one on any of our other trips.

Probably didn't help much, but most character meals seem to always be good.


----------



## KatiebugsMom

MiyiEsco said:


> Has Anyone Gone To The Princess Story Time Lunch At Epcot Or The Playhouse Disney Lunch At Hollywood Vines At Mgm Or The Cinderela Royal Castel Dinner? We Are Going To All Of These In Our Trip In November. Just Wanted To Get Some Feed Back Oh And The Chef Mickey Breakfast At The Contemperary?



You will enjoy the lunch in Norway.  Have been to both lunch and dinner.  Great food and wonderful service.  When you arrive you are called in and first go in line to have your picture taken with the princess of the day, one time it was Ariel in her gown and another time it was Snow White.  The princesses are lovely and spend a few minutes with your child/children, take the pic, then you escorted to your table.  Cold buffet for appetizers, entree and a shared plated dessert.  While eating the princess parade begins.  Have seen Belle, Jasmine, Mulan, Snow White, Aurora, and Mary Poppins come around.  Each spends time at the table and available for pics.  Also your photo package arrives to look at and you then decide whether to purchase or not. This is one of our favorite character meals for the atmosphere, characters and great food!  Enjoy!


----------



## KatiebugsMom

FGIT Question.  I would really love to have a BBB experience for my DD on our next trip Jan '08.  My problem is DD will only be 2yrs and 10mths.  So this is a no go I assume.  It is just that she is a pirate princess, little Hannah Montana, dramatic diva to the 10th power and has the English beauty of Princess Diana all rolled into one!!!  Plus sits very well already at the hair dressers.  Anyway just wanted your opinion....... otherwise any suggestions for princessifying her up for her lunchtime audience with Cinderella.

And thank you also for all that you do in making magic everyday!!!!


----------



## Twilight Terror

Does anyone know if there is anywhere on site that sells costumes for the (much) older DP???


----------



## LUVMYTINK

Been following this thread and am grateful for all the info.  I just called today and booked BBB for my little DD  for the 25th of Sept.  I was worried that there wouldn't be any this close to our trip, but they still have some for that day.  
My question is our appt. is at 5pm and we have reservations at Akershus at 8pm.  Will we have enought time to get the BBB done and go back to the resort (staying at POR so will be taking the boat over) or should we play it safe and just head back over to Epcot?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Twilight Terror said:


> Does anyone know if there is anywhere on site that sells costumes for the (much) older DP???


 
I have never seen them before, but I have also not been during halloween so I they may carry them then but FGIT  would probably know for sure.



LUVMYTINK said:


> Been following this thread and am grateful for all the info. I just called today and booked BBB for my little DD  for the 25th of Sept.  I was worried that there wouldn't be any this close to our trip, but they still have some for that day.
> My question is our appt. is at 5pm and we have reservations at Akershus at 8pm. Will we have enought time to get the BBB done and go back to the resort (staying at POR so will be taking the boat over) or should we play it safe and just head back over to Epcot?


 
As far as the time frame I take that you are doing BBB at downtown disney and not the castle. From the times that you have listed you should have enough time to go back to your resort and then take the bus over to epcot, but I would be prepared just in case you are not. Even then I think you would still have to take a bus to one of the resorts so that you could take the bus to epcot. If you don't have time to go to your resort I would suggest taking the bus for the beach club.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

NeverSayNever said:


> Thank you Both for the info on the piocutres and DD and pirate costumes.
> 
> Can I trouble you with another...  I was a ta Disney store today and was looking at the dress and accessories and have a couple of questions.
> 
> 
> 1.  Does the deluxe package come with the crown, wand and shoes and dress (sleeping beauty?) Or I guess better put what is included?
> 
> 2.  Also the store had the most incredible wand that I know my dd is so wanting (and who an I to deny?) and the matching crown (tiari) was pretty awesome too..  My questions is are these the same at BBB are there perhaps regualr ones and deluxe ones?  This wand was about $12 or $12.50 and very elaborate, really rathe pretty.  The picture on page 82 appears to have a difft wand etc.. so hence my question about are they all the same.  Did they perhaps jsut come out with a newer one?
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to let me know, it is appreciated.
> 
> Best!
> 
> BTW, FGIT, We will be in MK BBB on 9/15 will you be there too?


The "castle" pkg. at the BBB includes the dress, crown, wand and shoes as well as a photo imaging pkg. that includes 1 6x8 and 4 4x6 photos. The wands and crowns sold at the Disney store are different that the ones sold on disney property. There are no deluxe and regular wands. At the DTD store your DP can make her own wand in the Princess room but that is up to you. I will not be at the MK BBB, my training station is at DTD BBB.... Sorry.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Twilight Terror said:


> Does anyone know if there is anywhere on site that sells costumes for the (much) older DP???


Any "older" prince or princess I have spoken with always tell me they get their costumes online at the Disney store. I have not seen adult costumes on disney property. I may be wrong and if I am I hope someone corrects me.


----------



## LUVMYTINK

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I have never seen them before, but I have also not been during halloween so I they may carry them then but FGIT  would probably know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the time frame I take that you are doing BBB at downtown disney and not the castle. From the times that you have listed you should have enough time to go back to your resort and then take the bus over to epcot, but I would be prepared just in case you are not. Even then I think you would still have to take a bus to one of the resorts so that you could take the bus to epcot. If you don't have time to go to your resort I would suggest taking the bus for the beach club.



Yes I meant the DTD ( forgot to put that in (insert a smack upside the head smilie) .  Thanks for the info.  I almost took the 6pm appt. but then I realized that would be cutting it way too close.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

KatiebugsMom said:


> FGIT Question.  I would really love to have a BBB experience for my DD on our next trip Jan '08.  My problem is DD will only be 2yrs and 10mths.  So this is a no go I assume.  It is just that she is a pirate princess, little Hannah Montana, dramatic diva to the 10th power and has the English beauty of Princess Diana all rolled into one!!!  Plus sits very well already at the hair dressers.  Anyway just wanted your opinion....... otherwise any suggestions for princessifying her up for her lunchtime audience with Cinderella.
> 
> And thank you also for all that you do in making magic everyday!!!!


If you think your DP will sit through a session then please book your appt. I hate to say this but we do get DP that are NOT three years old. When you call just say your DP will be three, the BBB does not check birthdates. And as long as she sits through her makeover noone will know. Dont say I told you this though!!!! The rule is as long as your dp will be three within 30 days of appt. shes a keeper!!!!!


----------



## KatiebugsMom

F.G.I.Training said:


> If you think your DP will sit through a session then please book your appt. I hate to say this but we do get DP that are NOT three years old. When you call just say your DP will be three, the BBB does not check birthdates. And as long as she sits through her makeover noone will know. Dont say I told you this though!!!! The rule is as long as your dp will be three within 30 days of appt. shes a keeper!!!!!



From the days of Hogan's Heroes......"I know nothing" (in dramatic German accent).

Many thanks and salutations!!!


----------



## Tiffany_MommyOf3

Man after looking at all these adorable pictures I really wish my dd would sit still for this lmao.. but at 2.5 yrs old, she barely sits still long enough for me to put a bow in her hair to keep her curls off her face lmao.. oh well!  I cant wait until shes big enough though lol


----------



## lala3291

Hello,
I have been reading through this thread, and there have been several mentions of invitations.  Would anyone mind explaining these to me?  Do they automatically give them to you at the hotel when you arrive?  Just curious...
Also,
we have an 8 am reservation for a 6 year old on 10/6 in the castle.  We are staying at the Grand Floridian.  What time would you suggest leaving the hotel to get to MK in pleanty of time?
Thanks!


----------



## IngridRalph

I got my daugher in on Halloween 10/31!!!  Yeah, she is very excited!  Does anyone have pictures of the new pirate hairstyle?  She is almost 10 and not really interested in the princess look anymore.

~INgrid


----------



## buffy0214

I'm sure this has been asked but I am trying to wrap up my budget 

Do the FGITs accept tips? If so, would $5 for just the hairstyle (coach?) be about right?


----------



## capturedfairy

FGIT do not accept tips


----------



## organized mommy

My DD has an appt for MK on 10/1 then off to Breakfast w/Cinderella!  SHe is soooooo excited.  Anyone else there then?


----------



## libinatorsmom

I am sure its been discussed but when can you book your appt.... and do you need to book it on a cc... - can i pay cash when there...


----------



## Twilight Terror

Okay, when I originally booked us onto the Coach package, the prices were still $35 + tax, now it's all gone up in price, we're contemplating switching to the crown package since there is only $5 difference. Now, do I need to call in advance/go to BBB before our appointment to change our package, or can we turn up for our appointment and say 'we've changed our minds and would like the crown package, not the coach?'


----------



## Princess Stitch

Twilight Terror said:


> Okay, when I originally booked us onto the Coach package, the prices were still $35 + tax, now it's all gone up in price, we're contemplating switching to the crown package since there is only $5 difference. Now, do I need to call in advance/go to BBB before our appointment to change our package, or can we turn up for our appointment and say 'we've changed our minds and would like the crown package, not the coach?'



I would call ahead of time. It would take more time to paint nails as well and if they're really booked they may not have time to do it for you if you don't call ahead.


----------



## tnmom25

lala3291 said:


> Hello,
> I have been reading through this thread, and there have been several mentions of invitations.  Would anyone mind explaining these to me?  Do they automatically give them to you at the hotel when you arrive?  Just curious...



I've not read the entire thread lately, but I had invitations made by Pat on the Creative DISign thread.  She has a link on her signature that will take you to a website of things she has made.  She's really awesome!


----------



## Twilight Terror

Princess Stitch said:
			
		

> I would call ahead of time. It would take more time to paint nails as well and if they're really booked they may not have time to do it for you if you don't call ahead.



Well, I'm going to DTD on our first full day (we won't arrive at hotel will around 8pm), so I can always pop in and change it then. It would be a week until our appointment at that stage. Would that be too late to change it? Should I get everyone to make up their minds now and call (3-weeks to appointment at this stage)?


----------



## Justntime

We are taking DD3 for her first salon experiance.  She doesnt know but DW is soooo excited.


----------



## lala3291

tnmom25 said:


> I've not read the entire thread lately, but I had invitations made by Pat on the Creative DISign thread.  She has a link on her signature that will take you to a website of things she has made.  She's really awesome!





Hey,
Thanks for your help!  The only problem is that there are several of those threads and I can't find the one that Pat is on.  Do you know her website or the exact thread that she's on?
I really appreciate your help!


----------



## lala3291

tnmom25 said:


> I've not read the entire thread lately, but I had invitations made by Pat on the Creative DISign thread.  She has a link on her signature that will take you to a website of things she has made.  She's really awesome!



Haha, right after I posted my previous response, I found Pat's site.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ksloane

lala3291 said:


> Haha, right after I posted my previous response, I found Pat's site.  Thanks so much for your help!



Would you like to guide me to Pat's site?  I've looked around but of course not looking in the correct threads I don't guess...


----------



## lala3291

ksloane said:


> Would you like to guide me to Pat's site?  I've looked around but of course not looking in the correct threads I don't guess...



Hello!
Pat's site is www.patsdesigns.com
Great stuff!  It took me a bit to find it too...


----------



## natlexi

We're booked for the castle package (one with pics and dress) - does anyone know the approximate length of time this takes?  Our appt. is late morning so trying to synch up lunch reservations too.  

Also, anyone ever had a younger sibling (2 1/2) in the photos too?  Our younger DD won't be old enough to go to BBB, but I thought it would be cute if she could be in a photo with her sister who is getting the castle package.  Not trying to be cheap, just wanted to see if anyone ever did this and/or the castmembers minded.  Thanks!


----------



## ksloane

lala3291 said:


> Hello!
> Pat's site is www.patsdesigns.com
> Great stuff!  It took me a bit to find it too...




Thanks...going to check it out now!


----------



## Microcell

I don't even have an appointment, and they may not have any for my dates, but I wonder what others think I should book... I really think that DD9 would love the hairdo, and I can take pictures with my own camera (besides the only way DH will even agree to a $50.00 hairdo is if it does not take forever). DD has her own beautiful nails, and she loves getting them "done" (painted). I don't really want her to mess with press ons, and she would really be thrilled with a polish. 

One question I have is do alot of 9 year olds do the dress and everything, or is it usually the little kids? 

Another way to put it is, do you have nine year olds who just wanted the hairdo and make up, but you didn't do the dress and they still had a great time? Or is the dressing up a major part of the experience?


----------



## buffy0214

capturedfairy said:


> FGIT do not accept tips



Thanks for the info!


----------



## tnmom25

I'm glad you found Pat's website.  I've been gone all day and I'm just now catching up on the DIS.  For those of you that haven't seen it, here is an example of her invitation:







I hope this is not too big


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Microcell said:


> I don't even have an appointment, and they may not have any for my dates, but I wonder what others think I should book... I really think that DD9 would love the hairdo, and I can take pictures with my own camera (besides the only way DH will even agree to a $50.00 hairdo is if it does not take forever). DD has her own beautiful nails, and she loves getting them "done" (painted). I don't really want her to mess with press ons, and she would really be thrilled with a polish.
> 
> One question I have is do alot of 9 year olds do the dress and everything, or is it usually the little kids?
> 
> Another way to put it is, do you have nine year olds who just wanted the hairdo and make up, but you didn't do the dress and they still had a great time? Or is the dressing up a major part of the experience?


Yes 9 yr olds can dress up if they want to we have plenty of girls that do but if your DP does not want to dress up thats great as well. It depends on the princesses mood at the time. The makeover take about 30 min. and rather they dress up or not they have a great time. As for an appt. they would like you to make one ahead of time but if their is none for the day that you want show up on the date that you want at about 9 am to 10:30 am and they can put you in for a "walk in" appt. After that time the appts. go pretty fast.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

libinatorsmom said:


> I am sure its been discussed but when can you book your appt.... and do you need to book it on a cc... - can i pay cash when there...


You can book your appt. to the BBB up to 180 days in advance. You do need a c.c. to book the appt. but it is not charged. Yes you can pay cash after your princess has her boutique experience.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Twilight Terror said:


> Okay, when I originally booked us onto the Coach package, the prices were still $35 + tax, now it's all gone up in price, we're contemplating switching to the crown package since there is only $5 difference. Now, do I need to call in advance/go to BBB before our appointment to change our package, or can we turn up for our appointment and say 'we've changed our minds and would like the crown package, not the coach?'


You can change your pkg on the day of your appt. with no problems at all. Most of our princesses end up changing their minds about something so we are ALWAYS prepared. NO WORRIES!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Twilight Terror said:


> Well, I'm going to DTD on our first full day (we won't arrive at hotel will around 8pm), so I can always pop in and change it then. It would be a week until our appointment at that stage. Would that be too late to change it? Should I get everyone to make up their minds now and call (3-weeks to appointment at this stage)?


NO need. Just change your package on your appt. date. Princesses change their minds all the time.  WE are always prepared!!!!!


----------



## LisaNJ25

FGI Training.... Do you think my youngest ones hair is long enough... We had to cut it last month and now I am not sure..  here is a recent pic (ignore the unfinished shirt.. its her outfit for Ohanas and its not done yet:


----------



## rolshuk

Microcell said:


> I don't even have an appointment, and they may not have any for my dates, but I wonder what others think I should book... I really think that DD9 would love the hairdo, and I can take pictures with my own camera (besides the only way DH will even agree to a $50.00 hairdo is if it does not take forever). DD has her own beautiful nails, and she loves getting them "done" (painted). I don't really want her to mess with press ons, and she would really be thrilled with a polish.
> 
> One question I have is do alot of 9 year olds do the dress and everything, or is it usually the little kids?
> 
> Another way to put it is, do you have nine year olds who just wanted the hairdo and make up, but you didn't do the dress and they still had a great time? Or is the dressing up a major part of the experience?



My nine year old thinks she is to old to dress as a princess but would like the "makeover".She has a lovely 50s style dress that she will wear instead.
That way she will feel dressed up but she will wear it again.She loves twirling around in it!
Why not invest in a lovely dress that she can wear again but feels special.DDs was only $20 but it is very uptodate and she loves it.


----------



## kaysmommie

Hello,
Does any have pictures of the Tinkerbelle costume available at the parks?  Also if you know the cost that would be great too!  DD wants to be Tink and I was thinking of getting it at BBB or Tink's treasures before the Appointment.  Thanks


----------



## F.G.I.Training

LisaNJ25 said:


> FGI Training.... Do you think my youngest ones hair is long enough... We had to cut it last month and now I am not sure..  here is a recent pic (ignore the unfinished shirt.. its her outfit for Ohanas and its not done yet:


WHAT A CUTIE!!!! Her hair is PERFECT!!!! Not to long at all. Not to short either. TOO SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

kaysmommie said:


> Hello,
> Does any have pictures of the Tinkerbelle costume available at the parks?  Also if you know the cost that would be great too!  DD wants to be Tink and I was thinking of getting it at BBB or Tink's treasures before the Appointment.  Thanks


No I dont have any pics of tinks outfit but if you buy it at the BBB it is the same price their as it is on property.


----------



## pl'smama

bumping


----------



## memobrien

OMG!!  this is all sooo cute!  I love that inviation!!!

Maura


----------



## IngridRalph

Any pictures of the new "pirate hairstyle"?
~Ingrid


----------



## TheRatPack

We have Breakfast set the day after we arrive at CRT, but it's early so we won't have time for BBB then.  Would it be okay to have it done the night before?  Is it going to last that long?  It would be for both dd's....I'm still trying to figure out if I want to do the full package.  I think I'm leaning towards buying them a dress and taking it with us, but this will be our adopted daughters first trip so it's really hard not just letting her have the magic there with picking out her own dress...etc.  

But on the other hand LOL, I have to treat them equally and affording 2 at 175.00 each would be crazy!  Oh and they probably don't have dresses to fit my 11 year old dd....she's a 12/14 in girls?

Thanks!

Okay, I called and made ressies for the night before at 5:30...hoping that it'll still be nice at 8am the next morning LOL  I asked about dresses too and the largest they go is 56-58 inches tall and 80 something pounds?  My 11 year old actually fits in to those dimensions so I'm thinking hard about making those castle packages instead of crown  LOL....ugghhh, decisions!


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

I just made a ressie for the MK location for my daughter on Christmas Day!     We're only doing the Crown package as she has a ton of princess gowns at home already.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

TheRatPack said:


> We have Breakfast set the day after we arrive at CRT, but it's early so we won't have time for BBB then.  Would it be okay to have it done the night before?  Is it going to last that long?  It would be for both dd's....I'm still trying to figure out if I want to do the full package.  I think I'm leaning towards buying them a dress and taking it with us, but this will be our adopted daughters first trip so it's really hard not just letting her have the magic there with picking out her own dress...etc.
> 
> But on the other hand LOL, I have to treat them equally and affording 2 at 175.00 each would be crazy!  Oh and they probably don't have dresses to fit my 11 year old dd....she's a 12/14 in girls?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Okay, I called and made ressies for the night before at 5:30...hoping that it'll still be nice at 8am the next morning LOL  I asked about dresses too and the largest they go is 56-58 inches tall and 80 something pounds?  My 11 year old actually fits in to those dimensions so I'm thinking hard about making those castle packages instead of crown  LOL....ugghhh, decisions!


The Hairstyles that last the longest is the fairytale and the diva. With the diva you should take the hairpiece off before your DP goes to bed that night. The fairytale hairstyle can last a long time if you wrap the hair with a hankercheif before going to bed, and then when you wake up the next day put a little water in your hand and smooth the stray hairs. (there is enough gel and spritz in their hair to last days). When it comes to costumes their is only 2 outfits that go to x-large. (size 14) thats the cinderella blue dress and jasmines 2 piece outfit. I hope this helps alot.


----------



## GoofyBaby

IngridRalph said:


> Any pictures of the new "pirate hairstyle"?
> ~Ingrid



I would love to see a picture of this new Pirate Princess style as my friend Jen and I are wanting to get this style when we go in October!  Please post if you have a picture!


----------



## amyy

I love this thread.  I never realized a grown up princess could get her hair done.  Is there any chance of getting a walk in or call that day app.?  I tired to call BBB but they are closed.  If there is any chance I can get in Sat I will do the pirate hairstyle and let you all know about it.


----------



## katydidbug1

subscribing


----------



## LisaNJ25

GoofyBaby said:


> I would love to see a picture of this new Pirate Princess style as my friend Jen and I are wanting to get this style when we go in October!  Please post if you have a picture!



I will be there the 28th and my dd is having it done.. I will try to post pics the next day.


----------



## gottalluvmickey

send pictures of the pirate hair-do!  I have reservations for my DD7 and her two friends on the 28th of August....do they have pirate outfits there?  Or would I have to bring my own?  I would love a big Elizabeth dress...but I don't think my DD would want to wear it in the heat  Please tell me anything you know, curiousity is driving me crazy


----------



## amyy

Thanks to this thread I (@ 37 years old) just made reservations for Monday!!!  I never realized it for any age princess.  Sat was booked so I will have to do my own hair for the party.  Monday is our MK day so I figure princess hair will be appropriate.  thanks again!


----------



## GoofyBaby

LisaNJ25 said:


> I will be there the 28th and my dd is having it done.. I will try to post pics the next day.



Thank you so much Lisa!   I can't wait to see it - I just know it's going to be so cute!


----------



## LisaNJ25

gottalluvmickey said:


> send pictures of the pirate hair-do!  I have reservations for my DD7 and her two friends on the 28th of August....do they have pirate outfits there?  Or would I have to bring my own?  I would love a big Elizabeth dress...but I don't think my DD would want to wear it in the heat  Please tell me anything you know, curiousity is driving me crazy



I am not sure if they do.. this is what my youngest one is wearing:


----------



## GoofyBaby

amyy said:


> Thanks to this thread I (@ 37 years old) just made reservations for Monday!!!  I never realized it for any age princess.  Sat was booked so I will have to do my own hair for the party.  Monday is our MK day so I figure princess hair will be appropriate.  thanks again!



YAY Amy!  Way to go girl!   I was 34 when I had my first BBB experience back in May. . .I went for the Pop Princess hairdo and I loved it!  I received many compliments on it too.  It certainly made me feel like a princess!  You are going to love the experience!  I don't know whether or not you can request certain Fairy-Godmothers-in-Training, but if you can, ask for Donna and/or Martha.  They both worked on my 'do and we had a blast!  We had the whole place roaring with laughter!  I know I already posted some of these a while back, but so you don't have to search for them, here we are during my experience.  I can't wait to do it again in October with my dear friend Jen and 4 other grown-up princesses for MNSSHP!

































I hope you will post a picture of your new princess 'do when you get back home!   I would love to see it!


----------



## amyy

GoofyBaby,

Thanks for sharing your pictures.  I just wrote down Donna and Martha next to my reservation number. Did the colored braids and stuff come with the package or did you pay separate?  I did the one that is around $50.  I figure I may pay more for or crown or whatever else they offer.  Plus I can't wait to pay with my photo cd when we get back.  Love the borders and such.


----------



## DisGal520

F.G.I.Training said:


> The Hairstyles that last the longest is the fairytale and the diva. With the diva you should take the hairpiece off before your DP goes to bed that night. The fairytale hairstyle can last a long time if you wrap the hair with a hankercheif before going to bed, and then when you wake up the next day put a little water in your hand and smooth the stray hairs. (there is enough gel and spritz in their hair to last days). When it comes to costumes their is only 2 outfits that go to x-large. (size 14) thats the cinderella blue dress and jasmines 2 piece outfit. I hope this helps alot.



dear F.G.I.Training - I've read through a lot of this thread.   But have a question I don't see answered.  I want to bring some adult gal friends to the BBB for a surprise.  Won't be telling them ahead of time - just going to spring it on them at breakfast in the resort.  Before I make the reservations, can you answer another '?'   One has shoulder length hair - no problem. One has a chin length bob - no problem.  One has a very short pixie (no pun here) cut.  What would you recommend for the pixie cut gal?


DisGal


----------



## GoofyBaby

amyy said:


> GoofyBaby,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures.  I just wrote down Donna and Martha next to my reservation number. Did the colored braids and stuff come with the package or did you pay separate?  I did the one that is around $50.  I figure I may pay more for or crown or whatever else they offer.  Plus I can't wait to pay with my photo cd when we get back.  Love the borders and such.



You're very welcome!    The colored braids are part of the Pop Princess hairpiece and comes as part of the package price.  I got the coach package and paid $35 plus tax, but starting in September, the prices are going up a bit.  If you decide to get the Fairy Tale Princess style, it comes with the crown, but you can purchase the crown outside of the package for $10.  I also saw pirate princess crowns that had a skull & crossbones in the middle!  They were also $10.  You can even purchase the Disney Diva or Pop Princess hairpieces for $10 outside of the package too!  They have TONS of accessories you can purchase.  You will love the Photopass CD!  Just tell them you want plenty of Photopass pictures taken during your transformation and have a magical time!


----------



## MomtoMMKO

I am taking my three daughters on 9-1 (the day we arrive) to BBB.  I know there are Photopass photographers at the BBB but I wanted to make sure that I could get a photpass card at the BBB because we will have not been to the parks yet.  Thanks!


----------



## MomtoMMKO

I am taking my three daughters on 9-1 (the day we arrive) to BBB.  I know there are Photopass photographers at the BBB but I wanted to make sure that I could get a photpass card from the photographer at the BBB because we will have not been to the parks yet.  Thanks!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Yes they can provide one for you at BBB.


----------



## memobrien

I was looking at the pictures and it looks like some were taken at the BBB.  But then there are others that look like they were in a photo studio.  Is that studio at BBB?  Are those the pics that come with the high end package?

Maura


----------



## tiggernan

I have a favor to ask: if anyone decides to cancel a morning appointment for Sept. 8 will you PM me? I manage to secure the Princess Storybook lunch for 11:50, but the earliest BBB appointment available is 11:30 and they said they don't take walk-ins anymore.   Thanks! This vacation is kind of last minute and it's my daughter's first trip, so I'm desperately trying to get a few things booked for her.


----------



## mickeyminnie123

Sure I will, but one question... is it '07 or '08, due to the fact Im going '07... let me know becausemy three triplets want to go to meet the princesses before it gets too crowded. does that sound good? if so let me know asap, because I have to cancel it ASAP! ok thanks, mickeyminnie123


----------



## tiggernan

That would be great! We are going '07 and I was trying to get an appointment for a Coach package early enough that we could make our ADR. What time do you have scheduled?


----------



## mickeyminnie123

I originaly had it scheduled for 11AM, I will call Disney tomorrow to see what I can do, if you come on tomorrow, I can let you know, if not I will leave you a message, Ok? Mickeyminnie123


----------



## tiggernan

Sounds good--thanks!!


----------



## mickeyminnie123

No problem! have a great trip. Once agian I will come on tomorrow to let you know. Have a magical day!  Mickeyminnie123


----------



## GoofyBaby

memobrien said:


> I was looking at the pictures and it looks like some were taken at the BBB.  But then there are others that look like they were in a photo studio.  Is that studio at BBB?  Are those the pics that come with the high end package?
> 
> Maura



Hi Maura,

In the Guest Services building across from World of Disney Store that houses the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique in Downtown Disney, there is a BBB portrait studio set up where you can get photos made.  You can purchase them immediately after the photo session (actually, about 10 minutes after) or have them put on your PhotoPass card for viewing and/or purchasing on CD at a later time.  It's really neat!


----------



## Jajone

Haven't had time to read the whole thread, but does anyone know if you can prepurchase BBB as a gift, ie a gift card. My DMIL wants to purchase these for Easter baskets for the 3 girls going with us over Easter.


----------



## karrierock

tiggernan said:


> I have a favor to ask: if anyone decides to cancel a morning appointment for Sept. 8 will you PM me? I manage to secure the Princess Storybook lunch for 11:50, but the earliest BBB appointment available is 11:30 and they said they don't take walk-ins anymore.   Thanks! This vacation is kind of last minute and it's my daughter's first trip, so I'm desperately trying to get a few things booked for her.



Sorry, I can't help you with the morning appointment, ours is at 9:30, but we'll be having lunch together at 11:50!  We'll see ya there!

Karrie


----------



## yrdlyprincess

Ok, I'm sure that this is answered on here already but I don't have a fast enough computer to go through the whole thread...I have seen videos from getting the BBB done does Disney do this (for an extra$) & is it for only certain packages?? I'm am getting the "coach" one done for my DD I wanted to get pictures (like studio pictures)I am getting the photopass & I wanted to get both (video  & pictures done)   Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

LisaNJ25 said:


> I will be there the 28th and my dd is having it done.. I will try to post pics the next day.



Thank you!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

yrdlyprincess said:


> Ok, I'm sure that this is answered on here already but I don't have a fast enough computer to go through the whole thread...I have seen videos from getting the BBB done does Disney do this (for an extra$) & is it for only certain packages?? I'm am getting the "coach" one done for my DD I wanted to get pictures (like studio pictures)I am getting the photopass & I wanted to get both (video & pictures done) Thanks for everyones help!


 
Disney doesn't do the video but they do the photos. The videos that you see are done by the guest w/ their own video camera.



Jajone said:


> Haven't had time to read the whole thread, but does anyone know if you can prepurchase BBB as a gift, ie a gift card. My DMIL wants to purchase these for Easter baskets for the 3 girls going with us over Easter.


 
You can't pre purchase the package through disney but you can get either disney dollars for the amount of the package disney has gift card that you can purchase but you can't get it from disneyshopping.com or the disney store. I believe if you go to disneylands website you can purchase a gift card that is valid in disney world.


----------



## memobrien

GoofyBaby said:


> Hi Maura,
> 
> In the Guest Services building across from World of Disney Store that houses the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique in Downtown Disney, there is a BBB portrait studio set up where you can get photos made.  You can purchase them immediately after the photo session (actually, about 10 minutes after) or have them put on your PhotoPass card for viewing and/or purchasing on CD at a later time.  It's really neat!



Oh COOl!  I was wondering how that worked with the photopass.  So you could do the coach at BBB, but then still go to the studio?

Thanks!

maura


----------



## yrdlyprincess

thank you so much for responding..I should have elaborated when I said video, I have seen people post their youtube stuff on here...It's with music & has the pcitures that it looks like are from the photopass.  I don't remember on what page but it wasn't "video" it was pictures set to the Cinderella 2 song I saw 2 different ones both done the same way that's why I fugred it was something that Disney offered.


----------



## akc

does anyone know it there will be a photo pass studio, near the new one in the castle? i will be getting done  on a dare from my 2 grandaughters . I am a 60 year old grandmother, and they want me to do this with them .
Kitty


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

yrdlyprincess said:


> thank you so much for responding..I should have elaborated when I said video, I have seen people post their youtube stuff on here...It's with music & has the pcitures that it looks like are from the photopass. I don't remember on what page but it wasn't "video" it was pictures set to the Cinderella 2 song I saw 2 different ones both done the same way that's why I fugred it was something that Disney offered.


 
I figured that is what you meant some of they are done w/ video cameras and other are put together using what ever photos they have in a slide show and they add the music music. 



akc said:


> does anyone know it there will be a photo pass studio, near the new one in the castle? i will be getting done on a dare from my 2 grandaughters . I am a 60 year old grandmother, and they want me to do this with them .
> Kitty


 
They will have one we just don't know where yet.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

If you have a ressie on this date for this location please PM and let me know thanks. Mandy


----------



## GoofyBaby

memobrien said:


> Oh COOl!  I was wondering how that worked with the photopass.  So you could do the coach at BBB, but then still go to the studio?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> maura



Absolutely!  That is what I did in May!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

DisGal520 said:


> dear F.G.I.Training - I've read through a lot of this thread.   But have a question I don't see answered.  I want to bring some adult gal friends to the BBB for a surprise.  Won't be telling them ahead of time - just going to spring it on them at breakfast in the resort.  Before I make the reservations, can you answer another '?'   One has shoulder length hair - no problem. One has a chin length bob - no problem.  One has a very short pixie (no pun here) cut.  What would you recommend for the pixie cut gal?
> 
> 
> DisGal


As long as some of her hair can be put in a ponytail(nomatter how small) then the best hair style for her would be the "diva" hairstyle. the "pop" princess hairstyle can be done as well providing we can get some type of ponytail in her hair.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Jajone said:


> Haven't had time to read the whole thread, but does anyone know if you can prepurchase BBB as a gift, ie a gift card. My DMIL wants to purchase these for Easter baskets for the 3 girls going with us over Easter.


yes you can buy giftcards to give them or even "disney dollars" that look like real money but with Mickey on the front. The boutique takes them both.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

We got our disney dollars from our local disney store today. The five dollar bill we have has sleeping beauty on them and the ten dollar bill has stitch on them.


----------



## DisGal520

F.G.I.Training said:


> As long as some of her hair can be put in a ponytail(nomatter how small) then the best hair style for her would be the "diva" hairstyle. the "pop" princess hairstyle can be done as well providing we can get some type of ponytail in her hair.



F.G.I.Training - thank you for letting me know.  I don't think the pixie gal could even get a 1 inch ponytail that would stay in five minutes.  Don't know what surprise I could do for her then.    But thanks




DisGal


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

DisGal you may want to take her to the Mainstreet Barbershop for them to pixiedust her hair. BBB does it for the boys F.G.I.Training would know if they could do it for her if they can't do one of the other three styles.


----------



## DisGal520

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> DisGal you may want to take her to the Mainstreet Barbershop for them to pixiedust her hair. BBB does it for the boys F.G.I.Training would know if they could do it for her if they can't do one of the other three styles.



That's one idea we may have to consider.  Just wanted everyone to have a morning of the hair magic together all in one shop.   Maybe should start looking for headbands that could be decorated by the T.G.I.T. - - hmmmm....

thanks!

DisGal


----------



## adell557

FGIT I have two questions:

1.  My daughter is 3 and tiny.  She would need an XXS dress.  When I called, they said that they carry that size at the BBB. Do all the dresses come in the XXS or only certain ones?  She wants to be Belle or Aurora?

2.  I read through all of the posts, and I saw that you wrote something about special disney bus transportation for girls if they are staying on Disney property, where they get announced as a princess etc.  I was wondering if you could elaborate on that for me. After her appt. She and her Daddy  are going for a special dinner just the two of them to chef mickey's and I thought it would be neat for them if this was something that she could do, as she is so excited about being a princess.


We will be there Tuesday!!!! August 21st!!!!! Yeah!
Thanks


----------



## mickeyminnie123

All of these pictures are too cute my two twins on my avatar are going to BBB  in Disney in just 2 weeks we are all so excited! we are getting the castle package... even though it is so expensive, but I heard it stays in a long time and it is well worth it... is that true I dont know we will have to wait and see.....?!      wish me a good trip all, mickeyminnie123


----------



## TheRatPack

I really wanted to do the Castle Package but with 2 it was just too pricey.  I also read where a lot of the 'nicer' dresses were not included and that would make the package more, closer to 200.00-220.00....setting me back 440.00 for 2 girls....way way too much.  I'm looking now to buy them dresses online though, even though I think it'll be too hot to wear them on our trip, but atleast they'll know they have them at home when they see the other girls getting dresses at the BBB.  We all have personalized shirts to wear anyway, so they'll be fine


----------



## joy13

TheRatPack said:


> I really wanted to do the Castle Package but with 2 it was just too pricey.  I also read where a lot of the 'nicer' dresses were not included and that would make the package more, closer to 200.00-220.00....setting me back 440.00 for 2 girls....way way too much.  I'm looking now to buy them dresses online though, even though I think it'll be too hot to wear them on our trip, but atleast they'll know they have them at home when they see the other girls getting dresses at the BBB.  We all have personalized shirts to wear anyway, so they'll be fine




Try  mydressuptrunk.com  they have really cute dresses and they don't look itchy at all!  I just ordered the Cinderella one for our trip.


----------



## clandrum

I am sure this has already been answered on here but going through all 97 pages is not very appealing.  I was wondering do you get to keep the make up and nail polish?  And can they just paint my daughters nails instead of putting fake nails on?  Thanks for all the pictures on here.  My dd has gotten so excited looking at them.


----------



## TheRatPack

They only paint the nails, no fake ones.  And yes you get to keep the bottle of polish and the makeup   Bring your own comb or hairbrush though


----------



## clandrum

Sorry after your reply I thought of another question.  should we bring detangler or hairspray?


----------



## PrincessMom4

I was quoted $44.95 for the "cheapest" package... we are leaving in less than a week.

Isabell


----------



## yrdlyprincess

GoofyBaby said:


> Hi Maura,
> 
> In the Guest Services building across from World of Disney Store that houses the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique in Downtown Disney, there is a BBB portrait studio set up where you can get photos made.  You can purchase them immediately after the photo session (actually, about 10 minutes after) or have them put on your PhotoPass card for viewing and/or purchasing on CD at a later time.  It's really neat!



Did you have to purchase the more expensive package?? or cn you do it with just the coach package??? I can do her nails (I could do her hair too but I want her to get this opportunity) I have a few dresses & I can't really justify paying over $100.00 just so she can get a photo shoot!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

mickeyminnie123 said:


> All of these pictures are too cute my two twins on my avatar are going to BBB in Disney in just 2 weeks we are all so excited! we are getting the castle package... even though it is so expensive, but I heard it stays in a long time and it is well worth it... is that true I dont know we will have to wait and see.....?! wish me a good trip all, mickeyminnie123


Regardless of which package you get it is well worth it to do it. The castle package in my opinion is only worth it if you already plan on buying the dress and accessories from disney b/c it is one stop shopping. Have a magically wonderful trip.




TheRatPack said:


> I really wanted to do the Castle Package but with 2 it was just too pricey. I also read where a lot of the 'nicer' dresses were not included and that would make the package more, closer to 200.00-220.00....setting me back 440.00 for 2 girls....way way too much. I'm looking now to buy them dresses online though, even though I think it'll be too hot to wear them on our trip, but atleast they'll know they have them at home when they see the other girls getting dresses at the BBB. We all have personalized shirts to wear anyway, so they'll be fine


 
What do you mean by the nicer dresses not included, the price of the package is based on the dress depending on which you choose.



clandrum said:


> I am sure this has already been answered on here but going through all 97 pages is not very appealing. I was wondering do you get to keep the make up and nail polish? And can they just paint my daughters nails instead of putting fake nails on? Thanks for all the pictures on here. My dd has gotten so excited looking at them.


 
They are currently out of the fake nails so all they are doing is painting them she gets to keep the makeup and nailpolish in her gift bag.



clandrum said:


> Sorry after your reply I thought of another question. should we bring detangler or hairspray?


 
No you do not you should make sure it is brush when you arrive and free of knots to make it easier for the FGiT.



yrdlyprincess said:


> Did you have to purchase the more expensive package?? or cn you do it with just the coach package??? I can do her nails (I could do her hair too but I want her to get this opportunity) I have a few dresses & I can't really justify paying over $100.00 just so she can get a photo shoot!


 
You can do the photo shoot w/out purchasing the castle package. The do it w/ a photopass person so you do not even have to buy a package while you are there if you don't want to. Plus when you get home you can add borders and things like that to your photo pass pic.


----------



## joy13

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Regardless of which package you get
> What do you mean by the nicer dresses not included, the price of the package is based on the dress depending on which you choose.



Don't you have to pay extra if you get a deluxe dress?  That's what I assumed the other poster was referring too.


----------



## capturedfairy

We are going in 13 days!!! woo hooo!!! i will post the pics when we get back!!!  

I am soooooooooo excited, my DD(2 going on 3 that week) doesn't have a clue! This will be part of her birthday trip!! 

I got cinderella, belle and sleeping beauty dresses. I bought them all on ebay, they are the original one sold in the parks.

i do have one cinderella one new with tag that is a little big on her. she is a size 4 and this is the xs. It would fit better to a size 5-6.so PM me if you are interested in it...It is the beautiful cindi one that they sell at the BBB.

Guys, please post more pics!!! i enjoy looking at them soooo much. All of your DP's are soooo cute!!!


----------



## joy13

capturedfairy said:


> We are going in 13 days!!! woo hooo!!! i will post the pics when we get back!!!
> 
> I am soooooooooo excited, my DD(2 going on 3 that week) doesn't have a clue! This will be part of her birthday trip!!
> 
> I got cinderella, belle and sleeping beauty dresses. I bought them all on ebay, they are the original one sold in the parks.
> 
> i do have one cinderella one new with tag that is a little big on her. she is a size 4 and this is the xs. It would fit better to a size 5-6.so PM me if you are interested in it...It is the beautiful cindi one that they sell at the BBB.
> 
> Guys, please post more pics!!! i enjoy looking at them soooo much. All of your DP's are soooo cute!!!



I see in your siggy that your celebrating your 10th anniversary - when is it?  Our tenth anniversary is Sept. 13th


----------



## capturedfairy

joy13 said:


> I see in your siggy that your celebrating your 10th anniversary - when is it?  Our tenth anniversary is Sept. 13th



Ours was really on 01/11 but he was overseas at the war..  so now that he came back we will celebrate it. 

Its really our DD's 3rd Bday on the 9th.

Hope you have a blast! i am sure you will.Congrats


----------



## joy13

capturedfairy said:


> Ours was really on 01/11 but he was overseas at the war..  so now that he came back we will celebrate it.
> 
> Its really our DD's 3rd Bday on the 9th.
> 
> Hope you have a blast! i am sure you will.Congrats



Happy Birthday to DD!  What a wonderful birthday  

I'm thankful that your DH is back safely to celebrate your anniversary.  Thank you to the both of you for your sacrifices.


----------



## becca_n_wa

*Ok, so I started at the beginning if this thread reading. I will be honest, I have not finished (but will).  LOVE the pics! VERY CUTE 

I wanted to know about a certian type of hair. If anyone has had experience with bi-racial hair. My daughter has VERY long and VERY thick hair -  Curly (like white hair with a perm). I am wondering if they will know what to do with her hair. Many stylist have no idea and noone has touched my daughters hair until Feb. WE went on Disney cruise and as most lil girls do, she wanted to get the braids. The lady had no idea what to do or that you could not just take a fine comb to her dry hair. She had lots of broken hair from this and I will never do again.  I have cosmetologist license and am very weary about trusting someone else with her hair after this incident. 

So my questions are, will they wet her hair or do dry? Like I said, you cant just comb her hair dry. It must be wet with leave in conditioner*. 

*If they are not sure how to do or handle her hair, will they take suggestions? Can I offer "advise" or will they take offense?
I am not trying to sound "snobby" or rude. 

 She really wants to get this done and who am I to say no to her "magic"? 

I included a pic so you can see her hair type, fullness and length. Actually its longer now (butt length)*


----------



## TheRatPack

joy13 said:


> Don't you have to pay extra if you get a deluxe dress?  That's what I assumed the other poster was referring too.



Yes, from what I've read the deluxe dresses are more.  Sorry the other poster misunderstood what I wrote....


----------



## scrapperjill

Okay....I'm totally upset at the moment.  I booked my DD9 for BBB a while back...but with school starting next week I took the girls in for the back to school hair trim this past week.....to a gal that we've went to for a LONG time.  Anyways...my DD wanted to get her hair cut just like she did last year so I took a photo in with us and showed the gal.  Well....long story short my DD's hair is now SHORT!!! and NOTHING like what she did last year   Don't get me wrong...the new cut is cute...but NOT what I thought we were getting done (AT ALL)...and SHORT!!!  

I didn't think much about it until Friday night when I was looking over this thread.  Anyways now I'm totally worried that her hair is to short for any of the styles.  I guess I'm going to have to go back and look at some pics to see if any may work  

If anyone has any suggestions on which style may work for shorter hair then PLEASE let me know.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

scrapperjill said:


> Okay....I'm totally upset at the moment.  I booked my DD9 for BBB a while back...but with school starting next week I took the girls in for the back to school hair trim this past week.....to a gal that we've went to for a LONG time.  Anyways...my DD wanted to get her hair cut just like she did last year so I took a photo in with us and showed the gal.  Well....long story short my DD's hair is now SHORT!!! and NOTHING like what she did last year   Don't get me wrong...the new cut is cute...but NOT what I thought we were getting done (AT ALL)...and SHORT!!!
> 
> I didn't think much about it until Friday night when I was looking over this thread.  Anyways now I'm totally worried that her hair is to short for any of the styles.  I guess I'm going to have to go back and look at some pics to see if any may work
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on which style may work for shorter hair then PLEASE let me know.



From what I have read, the diva is best for short hair.  My dd donated her hair last month so it is short as well, but I am not concerned because I know the FGIT will work their pixie dust on her!!


----------



## #1 Pocahontas

HI 

I am trying to work my way through this thread, so I apologize if I am asking questions that have been asked many times already in this thread  

My dd has an appointment in January at the MK BBB.  I booked the Castle package, but now I am wondering if it's worth it.  Does anyone know what dresses are available right now?  Also, what accessories come with the Castle package?  How do you get dressed in your dress?  Does the FGMIT make a big deal out of putting on the dress? 

I guess what I am asking is; What all comes with the castle package, and is it a more magical experience getting the extras?  I am trying to weight the price against the experience.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GoofyBaby

yrdlyprincess said:


> Did you have to purchase the more expensive package?? or cn you do it with just the coach package??? I can do her nails (I could do her hair too but I want her to get this opportunity) I have a few dresses & I can't really justify paying over $100.00 just so she can get a photo shoot!



Oh, no!   Not at all. . .I purchased the least expensive package (Coach package) and still had my photos made at the BBB studio.  It was great!


----------



## TSM1993

I have an appointment for BBB (36 yrs Old)on the 14th of Sept @ 9:30 am. Using this as my costume for MNSSHP. Planning on Pirate if still available will post Pictures of it when I get back.


----------



## kyhardy

We will be doing this before the MNSVSHP this year & my daughter can't wait!


----------



## queenofhartz

These pictures are all SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO adorable!!!!!  Thank you for sharing.  I'm 30 years old, and I want to have my hair done too!!   Too bad I'll be there this weekend and didn't even know Disney had stuff like this.  The stuff they come up with!!


----------



## scrapperjill

OMG...I can't believe all the people wanting to see the Pirate style...yet NO-ONE has posted any pics   I've been wanting to see this one since I heard about it a month or so ago.  We're done to a month to go...and  I HOPE someone will post a pirate style photo SOON


----------



## wdwgal

Does anyone know if we can leave our princess dresses at BBB while we are in MK?  We are planning on going to MK and go to our BBB appointment at 5:10 then go to our ADR at 1900 Park Fare at 7:20.  I really did not want to go back to the resort to change clothes, but I don't want carry their dresses all day at the park.

TIA

wdwgal


----------



## Magic2000

My DD will be going to BBB and then we're going to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party!!!!  She is so excited and can't wait!!!!  I hope we get some really good pictures too!!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

wdwgal said:


> Does anyone know if we can leave our princess dresses at BBB while we are in MK? We are planning on going to MK and go to our BBB appointment at 5:10 then go to our ADR at 1900 Park Fare at 7:20. I really did not want to go back to the resort to change clothes, but I don't want carry their dresses all day at the park.
> 
> TIA
> 
> wdwgal


 
I don't think they will hold the dress for you but you can rent a locker in MK and put it in there until you leave.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Ok this is kind of a random question so I appoligize. I want to get a hair wrap and I dont know if I will have time after my BBB appt on another day. Can they work around a hair wrap? Or should I try to wait till I take my BBB hair down and go after? I hope my question makes sense.


----------



## Buzz Litebeer

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Can they work around a hair wrap?


I just asked my own FGIT and she assures me that they can work around existing braids and hair-wraps.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Buzz Litebeer said:


> I just asked my own FGIT and she assures me that they can work around existing braids and hair-wraps.



thank you very much for the info! 

By the way I love your username and avatar. Lol thats my favorite part of the movie. Mrs. Nesbit..haha


----------



## yrdlyprincess

Where is the cheapest place to buy a dress--I know that the dresses there are a little $$$ but I know that so people say that they have found GREAT deals on dresses that look just like the ones they sell @ Disney if anyone can help that would be great!


----------



## Alesia

yrdlyprincess said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy a dress--I know that the dresses there are a little $$$ but I know that so people say that they have found GREAT deals on dresses that look just like the ones they sell @ Disney if anyone can help that would be great!



I've heard great things about the dresses at www.mydressuptrunk.com


----------



## lala3291

Hello,
I have heard mentions of gift cards.  I know that you can buy them on disneyland.com, but are they valad anywhere in Disney World in Florida?
Thanks!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

lala3291 said:


> Hello,
> I have heard mentions of gift cards. I know that you can buy them on disneyland.com, but are they valad anywhere in Disney World in Florida?
> Thanks!


 
From what I understand those gc's are but the ones that you purchase from the disney store and from disney shopping.com are not eligible to be used in disney world.


----------



## december

We bought ours at disneyshopping.com last year.  You can use them just about anywhere in WDW.  This is how I controlled my kids' spending money.  You can order them online and get free shipping.


----------



## NeverSayNever

Hmmm... I hope that is not true...

I have some gc that we bought at the store for our upcoming trip... (our kids spending money for each day).. I just looked at them and the say among other things good at select resorts at Disney World... now I am concerned they are not good in the shops in the parks?

Oh Boy... am I in trouble if this is the  case....

Anyone have any suggestions on how I can confirm if they are or not?


I just went to the web site that December posted... this is what I see... and it has a picture of the card which has Mickey on it... this is the same as I bought in the local Disney Store (the store owned by Childrens Place)

Disney Gift Card

Shipped to any U.S. address 
Available in $25 increments up to $150 plus denominations of $200, $250, $300 and $500 
Free Shipping 
Redeemable at DisneyShopping.com, Disney Store locations in the U.S, participating locations at Walt Disney World® Resort, Disneyland® Resort and Disney Cruise Line®. 
Have a question? Try our Disney Gift Card Frequently Asked Questions! 

Ok, Now I am confused!


----------



## december

RELAX!  I don't know about ownership, but the Disney Store and disneyshopping.com are now under the same website.  And we used these cards all over WDW last year.  The kids bought stuff at the major stores, and the little kiosks all over the park.  dd was 6, and she loved having her own "credit card."  Made quite a little monster out of her!  They also loved that they had the Mickey heads on them.  We are buying them again this year.


----------



## 4-for-Disney

My wife and I have a reservation for our daughters on Nov 10 @ 1:30  . I just had a few questions.

1. My oldest daughter needs a size 14-16 dress. Do they have this size at BBB and if so what are the characters? If not, what do you suggest I do about getting her a dress?

2. My youngest daughter is in a 10-12 dress. I am assuming that her dress will be included in the Castle package. Am I correct?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## sheilag

You have to be 3 - my 8 year old is having it done, and I was disappointed that I couldn't get my 1.5yrd old done too (she wants to do exactly what big sis does) - we're getting the nails, hair, and makeup done.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

My DD4 goes to BBB on her 5th bday.  Does anyone know if the tiara and wands are the light up kind?  I'm working w/memories by betsy to create gift baskets for my DS8, DD4 & DD2 for our arrival.  I might have a lightup tiara and wand in DD4's basket but didn't want to get the same thing if shes going to be getting one at BBB.  Shes signed up for the castle pkg if that matters.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## lala3291

JJ&JSMOM said:


> My DD4 goes to BBB on her 5th bday.  Does anyone know if the tiara and wands are the light up kind?  I'm working w/memories by betsy to create gift baskets for my DS8, DD4 & DD2 for our arrival.  I might have a lightup tiara and wand in DD4's basket but didn't want to get the same thing if shes going to be getting one at BBB.  Shes signed up for the castle pkg if that matters.  Thanks for any info.



Thanks for the mention of memories by betsy gift baskets!  I contacted her and she is putting baskets together for me!  She has been very nice and quick getting back to me.  I would recommend her to anyone!


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

lala3291 said:


> Thanks for the mention of memories by betsy gift baskets!  I contacted her and she is putting baskets together for me!  She has been very nice and quick getting back to me.  I would recommend her to anyone!



She is very nice isn't she - I've had so many questions and she seems to be very open to them.  I'm doing 3 baskets - DS8 is so easy, DD4 & DD2 are a little more difficult.  Not cause there isn't plenty to choose from but as mentioned in a previous post DD4 is going to BBB so I don't want to have the same thing in her basket as what she'll pick out at BBB.  DD2 is difficult in the sense that she wants what DD4 has whether its age appropriate or not.  So I wanted to do similar baskets but I don't really want a wand/tiara for my 2 yr old but I may just have to.  Betsy has lots of ideas I just have no idea how 2 yr old will react !   
If anyone has got a basket for a 2 yr old - I'd love some help.  We're putting in an autograph book and pressed penny book cuz the other 2 have them and I have no idea if DD2 will want to do the autograph thing or not.  Pressed penny she'll probably want to do.  Sorry for rambling!

Have a great time at disney!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

4-for-Disney said:


> My wife and I have a reservation for our daughters on Nov 10 @ 1:30  . I just had a few questions.
> 
> 1. My oldest daughter needs a size 14-16 dress. Do they have this size at BBB and if so what are the characters? If not, what do you suggest I do about getting her a dress?
> 
> 2. My youngest daughter is in a 10-12 dress. I am assuming that her dress will be included in the Castle package. Am I correct?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


From what I know the only styles that come in 14-16 are cinderellas blue dress and jasmines two piece outfit. Now from what I've been told the BBB will be getting new styles of all the dresses and they will come in xxs (2-3) to xl (14-16) so maybe by the time you take your trip they will have more of a selection for your DP.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

becca_n_wa said:


> *Ok, so I started at the beginning if this thread reading. I will be honest, I have not finished (but will).  LOVE the pics! VERY CUTE
> 
> I wanted to know about a certian type of hair. If anyone has had experience with bi-racial hair. My daughter has VERY long and VERY thick hair -  Curly (like white hair with a perm). I am wondering if they will know what to do with her hair. Many stylist have no idea and noone has touched my daughters hair until Feb. WE went on Disney cruise and as most lil girls do, she wanted to get the braids. The lady had no idea what to do or that you could not just take a fine comb to her dry hair. She had lots of broken hair from this and I will never do again.  I have cosmetologist license and am very weary about trusting someone else with her hair after this incident.
> 
> So my questions are, will they wet her hair or do dry? Like I said, you cant just comb her hair dry. It must be wet with leave in conditioner*.
> 
> *If they are not sure how to do or handle her hair, will they take suggestions? Can I offer "advise" or will they take offense?
> I am not trying to sound "snobby" or rude.
> 
> She really wants to get this done and who am I to say no to her "magic"?
> 
> I included a pic so you can see her hair type, fullness and length. Actually its longer now (butt length)*


WHAT a BEAUTIFUL GIRL!!!!!!! Ok I have alot of exp. with all types of hair and the BBB does train the girls there to deal with all types of hair. DONT worrry if there is a suggestion you have about your DP hair then PLEASE say so. Let the FGIT know if you want gel or not or any styling products or not. Please bring your own brush and/or comb  that she uses so the combs we have wont hurt her. We use a detangler in the BBB not a leave in conditioner so if that is what you want then bring that with you as well. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

JJ&JSMOM said:


> My DD4 goes to BBB on her 5th bday.  Does anyone know if the tiara and wands are the light up kind?  I'm working w/memories by betsy to create gift baskets for my DS8, DD4 & DD2 for our arrival.  I might have a lightup tiara and wand in DD4's basket but didn't want to get the same thing if shes going to be getting one at BBB.  Shes signed up for the castle pkg if that matters.  Thanks for any info.


Only the wands in the BBB light up. The light up crowns are sold in the WOD store.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

scrapperjill said:


> Okay....I'm totally upset at the moment.  I booked my DD9 for BBB a while back...but with school starting next week I took the girls in for the back to school hair trim this past week.....to a gal that we've went to for a LONG time.  Anyways...my DD wanted to get her hair cut just like she did last year so I took a photo in with us and showed the gal.  Well....long story short my DD's hair is now SHORT!!! and NOTHING like what she did last year   Don't get me wrong...the new cut is cute...but NOT what I thought we were getting done (AT ALL)...and SHORT!!!
> 
> I didn't think much about it until Friday night when I was looking over this thread.  Anyways now I'm totally worried that her hair is to short for any of the styles.  I guess I'm going to have to go back and look at some pics to see if any may work
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on which style may work for shorter hair then PLEASE let me know.


All styles can be done on short hair. Now how short is short? are we taking pixie haircut short or to the ears short? If you can put your DP hair into a ponytail then she can get the diva and the pop princess. the fairytayle hairstyle must have at least 5 or more inches from the scalp to do this hairstyle.  Good luck!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

adell557 said:


> FGIT I have two questions:
> 
> 1.  My daughter is 3 and tiny.  She would need an XXS dress.  When I called, they said that they carry that size at the BBB. Do all the dresses come in the XXS or only certain ones?  She wants to be Belle or Aurora?
> 
> 2.  I read through all of the posts, and I saw that you wrote something about special disney bus transportation for girls if they are staying on Disney property, where they get announced as a princess etc.  I was wondering if you could elaborate on that for me. After her appt. She and her Daddy  are going for a special dinner just the two of them to chef mickey's and I thought it would be neat for them if this was something that she could do, as she is so excited about being a princess.
> 
> 
> We will be there Tuesday!!!! August 21st!!!!! Yeah!
> Thanks


I am sooooo sorry to answer so late and I see now that you have already been to the BBB> But let me answer your question just in case anyone else has this question. The ONLY dresses that come in xxs(2-3) are the belle gold dress and cinderellas blue dress. As for the "Disney Dreams Express" this runs from tues. thru sat. and if you let your FGIT know in advanced that you are interested in this then she can get with the manager to see when this transport will arrive. Transport must be notified before the princess starts to get her makeover done. I hope you had a Magical Time!!!!!!


----------



## LisaNJ25

lala3291 said:


> Thanks for the mention of memories by betsy gift baskets!  I contacted her and she is putting baskets together for me!  She has been very nice and quick getting back to me.  I would recommend her to anyone!



fyi I just checked into POR tonight and Betsy made me 2 baskets. She did a great job.


----------



## memobrien

LisaNJ25 said:


> fyi I just checked into POR tonight and Betsy made me 2 baskets. She did a great job.



sorry....who's betsy?

maura


----------



## twinspluscade

I've read on one or two posts here on Disboards that if you use your Disney Visa at BBB, you get 20% off. I've checked DisneyRewards.com though, and there is no mention of this. Anyone know about this?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

twinspluscade said:


> I've read on one or two posts here on Disboards that if you use your Disney Visa at BBB, you get 20% off. I've checked DisneyRewards.com though, and there is no mention of this. Anyone know about this?


This discount applied a few months ago but now they do not have any discounts for Disneyvisa holders. Please check with the BBB at (407) 828-5079 to make sure. This number is the direct line to the BBB in DTD.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

The BBB now offers the fake nails to princess. I dont know how long this will last though.  Most DP dont pick the nails because they dont last long but I need to tell you why that is. The state of florida says that any nails that are "stick on" for children MUST be able to come off with the touch of the child. Meaning that when your child touches the nail it must come off with no problems. The adhesive must not be to strong or it will damage the nailbed of the child. This is why the nails dont last long at all. If you choose the "crown" pkg for your DP and you pick the nailpolish your child will take home 2 bottles of the colors she picks. If the hairstyle she picks is the "pop" princess then she will get a cool bracelet to take with her as well.


----------



## NeverSayNever

JJ&JSMOM said:


> She is very nice isn't she - I've had so many questions and she seems to be very open to them.  I'm doing 3 baskets - DS8 is so easy, DD4 & DD2 are a little more difficult.  Not cause there isn't plenty to choose from but as mentioned in a previous post DD4 is going to BBB so I don't want to have the same thing in her basket as what she'll pick out at BBB.  DD2 is difficult in the sense that she wants what DD4 has whether its age appropriate or not.  So I wanted to do similar baskets but I don't really want a wand/tiara for my 2 yr old but I may just have to.  Betsy has lots of ideas I just have no idea how 2 yr old will react !
> If anyone has got a basket for a 2 yr old - I'd love some help.  We're putting in an autograph book and pressed penny book cuz the other 2 have them and I have no idea if DD2 will want to do the autograph thing or not.  Pressed penny she'll probably want to do.  Sorry for rambling!
> 
> Have a great time at disney!



I had Betsy do 2 baskets also... she was great to work with and I can't wait to see them in person!  Anyways... a couple of thoughts for your 2yr old, perhaps a coloring book, crayons, stickers, sippy cup.

Hope this helps.

Best


----------



## Tally59

I want to know if you can modify the The Castle package?

I want the hair, makeup, nails, dress, shoes, wand, crown, with deluxe dress but I _*don't*_ want photos. I'm a photographer and will be bringing my equipment(which will be just as good if not better than BBB's) so it would pain me to see someone else take the pictures.


----------



## graciegirlie

scrapperjill said:


> OMG...I can't believe all the people wanting to see the Pirate style...yet NO-ONE has posted any pics   I've been wanting to see this one since I heard about it a month or so ago.  We're done to a month to go...and  I HOPE someone will post a pirate style photo SOON



I hear ya!!! I check this thread all the time for pics of the pirate princess style..... Come on people... Someone had to get this for the P& P party? Share pics!!!!


----------



## tink fan

> All styles can be done on short hair. Now how short is short? are we taking pixie haircut short or to the ears short? If you can put your DP hair into a ponytail then she can get the diva and the pop princess. the fairytayle hairstyle must have at least 5 or more inches from the scalp to do this hairstyle. Good luck!!!




Help me with this. Five inches from the scalp where? My daughter's hair is in a bob style, a little below the chin (think Madeline, complete with the bow). The top of her hair is at least five inches from the scalp, but it is about 1-2 inches from the scalp at the back of the neck. She really wants a fairytail hairstyle. Can this be done, or modified somehow?


----------



## pl'smama

NeverSayNever said:


> I had Betsy do 2 baskets also... she was great to work with and I can't wait to see them in person!  Anyways... a couple of thoughts for your 2yr old, perhaps a coloring book, crayons, stickers, sippy cup.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Best





HI, would you be able to post the website for Memories by Besty, please?  Thanks so much!

Suz


----------



## Buzz Litebeer

graciegirlie said:


> I hear ya!!! I check this thread all the time for pics of the pirate princess style..... Come on people... Someone had to get this for the P& P party? Share pics!!!!



According to my own FGIT, the only four styles currently available at the BBB are the Fairytale Princess, Pop Princess, Disney Diva, and Cool Dude.  It's entirely possible that the "pirate princess" is merely an alternate name -- official or otherwise -- for one of the three girls-only styles.  I'd bet on the Pop Princess -- it's the least popular style, and a "cooler" name could boost sales.  It's also the most "pirate-y" (read: wild, crazy, colorful and fun) of the three styles.  Additionally, a skull-and-crossbones tiara is available at WoD and many other locations (like the Main Street Emporium) for about $10.


----------



## Buzz Litebeer

tink fan said:


> Help me with this. Five inches from the scalp where? My daughter's hair is in a bob style, a little below the chin (think Madeline, complete with the bow). The top of her hair is at least five inches from the scalp, but it is about 1-2 inches from the scalp at the back of the neck. She really wants a fairytail hairstyle. Can this be done, or modified somehow?


Here's what a FGIT I asked said:



> Tell the guest to pull their daughter's hair into a ponytail.  If the ponytail is 4" or longer, we can do the FTP.  Otherwise, I'd suggest the Diva.  We won't _deny_ a guest the FTP if they want it and have short hair, but it won't look as good.


----------



## Reese

Tally59 said:


> I want to know if you can modify the The Castle package?
> 
> I want the hair, makeup, nails, dress, shoes, wand, crown, with deluxe dress but I _*don't*_ want photos. I'm a photographer and will be bringing my equipment(which will be just as good if not better than BBB's) so it would pain me to see someone else take the pictures.



The photos are just for added magic.  At the DTD location the photo area is located in an entirely different building.  You can go if you would like to.  The photographers are very nice and add to the magic of being a princess.  They have a nice area set up and they have a chaise lounge for some of the poses.  It really just tops off the princess experience having the photographers making such a fuss over your princess. You do not have to buy the photo`s either- they are included in your photopass if you purchase one.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

NeverSayNever said:


> I had Betsy do 2 baskets also... she was great to work with and I can't wait to see them in person!  Anyways... a couple of thoughts for your 2yr old, perhaps a coloring book, crayons, stickers, sippy cup.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Best



Thanks for the ideas.  I thought about a sippy cup w/Minnie or a  minnie purse.  Its fun planning all this!


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

F.G.I.Training said:


> Only the wands in the BBB light up. The light up crowns are sold in the WOD store.



Thank you for the info!  It helps!


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

We have chosen the castle package - can anyone tell me what order they do things in?    How long should this take from start to finish - I know we may have a wait but just curious how long the actual makeover takes.  We have a 1:20 lunch at the castle w/BBB at 11:00 - the CM on the phone said that should be plenty of time considering we're eating at the castle and won't have to travel anywhere.

Did you feel rushed at all?  I'm thinking the first thing they do is have DD4 pick out her dress and I'm afraid this will take a long time.  DD4 doesn't have a favorite princess - she likes all of them except Cinderella which is her least favorite - I'm not sure why!?!  DD4 is very shy so I'm worried about that as well.  

Do you think we could stop by the BBB (in MK) the day before and see what dresses they do have so DD4 could think about?  Sorry so many quesitons.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## lala3291

memobrien said:


> sorry....who's betsy?
> 
> maura



Betsy makes great gift baskets to have delivered to your hotel room.  Her website is memoriesbybetsy.com
She is making us two gift baskets for our vacation in October.


----------



## lala3291

pl'smama said:


> HI, would you be able to post the website for Memories by Besty, please?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Suz



Betsy's website is www.memoriesbybetsy.com
She has fantastic things!
If you want to email her, the address is betsy@memoriesbybetsy.com
Her phone number is posted on the website


----------



## lala3291

JJ&JSMOM said:


> Do you think we could stop by the BBB (in MK) the day before and see what dresses they do have so DD4 could think about?QUOTE]
> 
> I'm not sure if you can stop by the boutique (not sure of the rules since it isn't open yet) itself but I know that all of the dresses they have there are throughout WDW.  I suggest, if you want, looking in Tinkerbell's Treasures,a princess shop in MK, or World of Disney in DTD.  I'm pretty sure that any princess dresses that you see in those places will be what they will have at the boutique.  They also have princess dresses at many other stores throughout Disney.  Those should all be at BBB.
> Princesses that they offer are Cinderella, Belle, Deluxe Belle (red dress), Cinderella Wedding dress (Deluxe as well), Aurora (Sleeping Beauty), Tinkerbell, Ariel, Snow White.
> Hope this didn't make it more confusing for you!


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

lala3291 said:


> JJ&JSMOM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think we could stop by the BBB (in MK) the day before and see what dresses they do have so DD4 could think about?QUOTE]
> 
> I'm not sure if you can stop by the boutique (not sure of the rules since it isn't open yet) itself but I know that all of the dresses they have there are throughout WDW.  I suggest, if you want, looking in Tinkerbell's Treasures,a princess shop in MK, or World of Disney in DTD.  I'm pretty sure that any princess dresses that you see in those places will be what they will have at the boutique.  They also have princess dresses at many other stores throughout Disney.  Those should all be at BBB.
> Princesses that they offer are Cinderella, Belle, Deluxe Belle (red dress), Cinderella Wedding dress (Deluxe as well), Aurora (Sleeping Beauty), Tinkerbell, Ariel, Snow White.
> Hope this didn't make it more confusing for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.  We'll check out Tinkerbelle's Treasures the day before and see what she might like.   Right now shes saying Aurora but we'll see - she loves Snow White as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## GoofyBaby

This was taken from page 84 of this thread, so I am hoping there still is a Pirate Princess hairstyle at BBB!  Please say it's available, F.G.I. Training!  There are many of us who want it, either for ourselves or for DDs!  

Keeping my fingers crossed!  




F.G.I.Training said:


> The pirate princess hair style is new, its been
> around only a few months. Its black diva style hair with white streaks of hair throughout. It also has strings of skull and crossbones through them. the girls really love this hairstyle especially during the pirate and princess parties that start in aug. "07". I hope this helps .


----------



## pl'smama

lala3291 said:


> Betsy's website is www.memoriesbybetsy.com
> She has fantastic things!
> If you want to email her, the address is betsy@memoriesbybetsy.com
> Her phone number is posted on the website





Thanks for the infor lala3291.  I appreciate it!

Suz


----------



## Buzz Litebeer

GoofyBaby said:


> This was taken from page 84 of this thread, so I am hoping there still is a Pirate Princess hairstyle at BBB!  Please say it's available, F.G.I. Training!  There are many of us who want it, either for ourselves or for DDs!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed!


Well, from what it sounds like, it's nothing more than a different hairpiece -- but it's still the Disney Diva style.

I stand by my post.


----------



## graciegirlie

GoofyBaby said:


> This was taken from page 84 of this thread, so I am hoping there still is a Pirate Princess hairstyle at BBB!  Please say it's available, F.G.I. Training!  There are many of us who want it, either for ourselves or for DDs!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed!



Thank you for finding that! I knew I saw it somewhere on the post but couldn't find it.



F.G.I.Training said:


> The pirate princess hair style is new, its been around only a few months. Its black diva style hair with white streaks of hair throughout. It also has strings of skull and crossbones through them. the girls really love this hairstyle especially during the pirate and princess parties that start in aug. "07". I hope this helps .





Buzz Litebeer said:


> Well, from what it sounds like, it's nothing more than a different hairpiece -- but it's still the Disney Diva style.
> 
> I stand by my post.



Sounds different to me....


----------



## kkproulx

I am SO wanting to see the pirate pics too.  DH just yesterday told me that since we are going to MNSSHP that he would ONLY dress as a pirate!   Woohoo!  I think I may do the BBB hairstyle IF I could only see a picture!!!!  Please SOMEONE post...ANYONE!  Don't be shy!   Please we're all beggin you!  There has to be someone out there that has done this!  Right????


----------



## graciegirlie

kkproulx said:


> I am SO wanting to see the pirate pics too.  DH just yesterday told me that since we are going to MNSSHP that he would ONLY dress as a pirate!   Woohoo!  I think I may do the BBB hairstyle IF I could only see a picture!!!!  Please SOMEONE post...ANYONE!  Don't be shy!   Please we're all beggin you!  There has to be someone out there that has done this!  Right????



You know, I am thinking maybe it doesn't exist.... Why else wouldnt there be pics???? It sounded awesome....


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

graciegirlie said:


> You know, I am thinking maybe it doesn't exist.... Why else wouldnt there be pics???? It sounded awesome....



The original post with the description on it was given by a lady who is currently as FGIT.  Why would she put on here a description of it, if it weren't available.


----------



## kloiec

TheRatPack said:


> I really wanted to do the Castle Package but with 2 it was just too pricey.  I also read where a lot of the 'nicer' dresses were not included and that would make the package more, closer to 200.00-220.00....setting me back 440.00 for 2 girls....way way too much.  I'm looking now to buy them dresses online though, even though I think it'll be too hot to wear them on our trip, but atleast they'll know they have them at home when they see the other girls getting dresses at the BBB.  We all have personalized shirts to wear anyway, so they'll be fine



I was at Costo the other day and they have Wonderful Disney dresses ready for Halloween that could be used . Hope this tip helps you out.


----------



## graciegirlie

mom2taylorandemily said:


> The original post with the description on it was given by a lady who is currently as FGIT.  Why would she put on here a description of it, if it weren't available.



I know but the other FGITing's Mom is saying there isn't. Or it is the Pop Diva style.

I am questioning it because normally pics are posted asap on the Dis. Where are the pics???? That was posted a month again and no one has gotten that style yet???? Makes me think it isn't a style available.


----------



## AngieBelle

There is no separate pirate hairstyle.  It's just a pirate themed Disney Diva hairpiece. I have not seen it yet myself.  I heard it wasn't very popular.


----------



## jnjusoioa

AngieBelle said:


> There is no separate pirate hairstyle.  It's just a pirate themed Disney Diva hairpiece. I have not seen it yet myself.  I heard it wasn't very popular.




Well I sure hope it is there for my upcoming trip, I am sure if it was advertised better it would be a hit as everyone around here seems very interested in it.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

We just made the decision to not go to disney next month.   After going back and forth on all of the reasons to go and not to go we are going to go in the spring and fall next year b/c we have decide  to either buy a house or a piece of property to build a house next year. Anyway to get to the point i have a few BBB ressies as well as dining ressies the first week of Oct if anyone is interested just let me know.


----------



## GoofyBaby

Buzz Litebeer said:


> Well, from what it sounds like, it's nothing more than a different hairpiece -- but it's still the Disney Diva style.
> 
> I stand by my post.




Well, whether whatever it's called, if they have the black diva hair streaked with white hair and skull & crossbones, I am happy!  I will ask for it in October.    However, if it does not exist, I will go with the Disney Diva hairstyle with plain brown hair, like my own.    Either way, I am happy!


----------



## Buzz Litebeer

jnjusoioa said:


> Well I sure hope it is there for my upcoming trip, I am sure if it was advertised better it would be a hit as everyone around here seems very interested in it.


I don't know about that... from what I've been told, it's not very popular.  I've heard it looks very Cruella deVille-esque.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

Buzz Litebeer said:


> I don't know about that... from what I've been told, it's not very popular.  I've heard it looks very Cruella deVille-esque.



Oh, well now that puts a different twist on it!!!  I don't think my girls would like that too much!!


----------



## pl'smama

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> We just made the decision to not go to disney next month.   After going back and forth on all of the reasons to go and not to go we are going to go in the spring and fall next year b/c we have decide  to either buy a house or a piece of property to build a house next year. Anyway to get to the point i have a few BBB ressies as well as dining ressies the first week of Oct if anyone is interested just let me know.





I am so sorry that your trip had to be postponed.  We were all looking forward to hearing about it and seeing photos from the BBB.  Well, it gives me something to look forward to...your spring trip!!  Hope your DD is okay with it all.

Suz


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I haven't been able to tell her yet   but I think she will be okay w/ it. I am sadden to say we were all kind of feeling burnt out since we went three times last year. I have decided thought that since we are not going I am going to get her tickets to go se Hannah Montana in Concert.


----------



## Nasus

Hey everyone, I'm subscribing and also have a question:

My nieces are going to the castle location next Wed, Sept 5th!  I guess they are doing a soft opening for anybody going next week.  I have read through most of this thread, but I am a little unclear about the special bus?  We are staying onsite at POP and wanted to do this for them.  We are planning to go to the LOEMH at 8 and the BBB appt is for 9:30.

Mandy,
I'm sorry you had to cancel your trip.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Nasus said:


> Hey everyone, I'm subscribing and also have a question:
> 
> My nieces are going to the castle location next Wed, Sept 5th! I guess they are doing a soft opening for anybody going next week. I have read through most of this thread, but I am a little unclear about the special bus? We are staying onsite at POP and wanted to do this for them. We are planning to go to the LOEMH at 8 and the BBB appt is for 9:30.


 
The bus mentioned is for the downtown disney location.



Nasus said:


> Mandy,
> I'm sorry you had to cancel your trip.


 
Thanks


----------



## F.G.I.Training

tink fan said:


> Help me with this. Five inches from the scalp where? My daughter's hair is in a bob style, a little below the chin (think Madeline, complete with the bow). The top of her hair is at least five inches from the scalp, but it is about 1-2 inches from the scalp at the back of the neck. She really wants a fairytail hairstyle. Can this be done, or modified somehow?


Yes this can be done. She can get the fairytayle hairstyle with no problems. The fgit that has your DP will part her hair where it is too short to be put in a ponytail and then do the style you want. At least 6 to 10 girls leave the BBB with this hairstyle because the "bob" hairstyle seems very popular for little girls.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

GoofyBaby said:


> This was taken from page 84 of this thread, so I am hoping there still is a Pirate Princess hairstyle at BBB!  Please say it's available, F.G.I. Training!  There are many of us who want it, either for ourselves or for DDs!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed!


YES this hairstyle is there. Now I must explain that the Pirate diva hair is put with the diva hairstyle, meaning that if you pick the Diva hairstyle you have a choice of brown, Lt. brown, blonde or pirate hair. Im sorry everyone seams so confused about this hairpiece but it is JUST a hairpiece that is added to the DIVA style NOT the POP style like someone else said. The Pirate hair is being done mostly by the older DP than the younger ones and this I know because I work in the BBB during the week. This is NOT word of mouth or an " This is what I was Told " situation. Also the pirate hair is not as popular as the Diva with regular hair but when I do work I see at least 1 or 2 DP walk out with this style a week. I dont mean to sound so harsh but it makes me mad to hear anyone talk bad about something they have not seen or just heard about. At least get the FACTS before you past judement on something. I thought this thread was for those people with questions to get reliable answers or opinions on things they have done or at least seen. Maybe I'm wrong!


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> We just made the decision to not go to disney next month.   After going back and forth on all of the reasons to go and not to go we are going to go in the spring and fall next year b/c we have decide  to either buy a house or a piece of property to build a house next year. Anyway to get to the point i have a few BBB ressies as well as dining ressies the first week of Oct if anyone is interested just let me know.



So sorry to hear this - it must have been difficult decision.  But 2 trips next year sounds great.  We're going that same week you had to cancel but we're all set on ADRs but thanks for offering - thats very thoughtful.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

As of 8/27/07 ALL of the dresses in the BBB now come in XL(14-16) also in XXS(2-3).


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Ok, I have an appt at  the BBB in MK on sept 7. I'm sooooooo HAPPY   I can't wait!!!!! I'm still learning how to "upload" pics but when I do learn I'll post them  I'll let you know how it went and where the photo studio is( If there is one? )    This is a way for the FGIT's to get "Hands On" training


----------



## F.G.I.Training

JJ&JSMOM said:


> We have chosen the castle package - can anyone tell me what order they do things in?    How long should this take from start to finish - I know we may have a wait but just curious how long the actual makeover takes.  We have a 1:20 lunch at the castle w/BBB at 11:00 - the CM on the phone said that should be plenty of time considering we're eating at the castle and won't have to travel anywhere.
> 
> Did you feel rushed at all?  I'm thinking the first thing they do is have DD4 pick out her dress and I'm afraid this will take a long time.  DD4 doesn't have a favorite princess - she likes all of them except Cinderella which is her least favorite - I'm not sure why!?!  DD4 is very shy so I'm worried about that as well.
> 
> Do you think we could stop by the BBB (in MK) the day before and see what dresses they do have so DD4 could think about?  Sorry so many quesitons.  Thanks in advance.


I dont know what the order will be in the MK BBB but because it is modeled after the BBB in DTD this is how things are done . 1. we take the DP shopping in the "Royal Wardrobe" where she picks out her dress for the makeover. 2. We then get our DP dressed in her "Royal Chambers". 3. Once she is finished dressing we introduce her to her very own FGIT. 4. The FGIT seats the DP and then the "Magic" begins with your DP picking out her hairstyle, nail choices, hair color, accesories etc. 5. Once DP hair, makeup, nails, etc. are done the 'Royal photographer"  is called for the "Reviel" The whole Makeover usually takes about 30min. This does not include any "wait' time you might have. Your DP is not obligated to stick with the princess she first picks, if she changes her mind for any reason we will do what she wants as far as dresses go but this will make the makeover time a little longer.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

F.G.I.Training said:


> I dont know what the order will be in the MK BBB but because it is modeled after the BBB in DTD this is how things are done . 1. we take the DP shopping in the "Royal Wardrobe" where she picks out her dress for the makeover. 2. We then get our DP dressed in her "Royal Chambers". 3. Once she is finished dressing we introduce her to her very own FGIT. 4. The FGIT seats the DP and then the "Magic" begins with your DP picking out her hairstyle, nail choices, hair color, accesories etc. 5. Once DP hair, makeup, nails, etc. are done the 'Royal photographer"  is called for the "Reviel" The whole Makeover usually takes about 30min. This does not include any "wait' time you might have. Your DP is not obligated to stick with the princess she first picks, if she changes her mind for any reason we will do what she wants as far as dresses go but this will make the makeover time a little longer.



Wow - thank you so much for walking me through.   Now the castle pkg comes w/a photo session, will DD4 go immediately following the makeover to get her pics done?  Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

JJ&JSMOM said:


> Wow - thank you so much for walking me through.   Now the castle pkg comes w/a photo session, will DD4 go immediately following the makeover to get her pics done?  Thanks again for all the info.


YES THEY (THE ROYAL PHOTOGRAPHER) WILL GIVE YOU A MAP AS TO WHERE TO GO AFTER YOUR MAKEOVER. THE STUDIO IN IN THE NEXT BUILDING OVER AND THEY TAKE THE MOST PRETTY PHOTOS. YOU CAN BUY THEN OR HAVE THE PHOTOS SAVED TO YOUR PHOTOPASS FOR UP TO 30 DAYS. HAVE FUN!!!!!


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

F.G.I.Training said:


> YES THEY (THE ROYAL PHOTOGRAPHER) WILL GIVE YOU A MAP AS TO WHERE TO GO AFTER YOUR MAKEOVER. THE STUDIO IN IN THE NEXT BUILDING OVER AND THEY TAKE THE MOST PRETTY PHOTOS. YOU CAN BUY THEN OR HAVE THE PHOTOS SAVED TO YOUR PHOTOPASS FOR UP TO 30 DAYS. HAVE FUN!!!!!



I thank you again for the info - you have been most helpful!


----------



## AngieBelle

The MK boutique is going to have a throne for that first finished picture, and there will also be a photographer at the rose garden.


----------



## pl'smama

AngieBelle said:


> The MK boutique is going to have a throne for that first finished picture, and there will also be a photographer at the rose garden.





Hi AngieBelle, can you tell me where the Rose Garden is and will the throne be in the MK BBB or in a photo studio?

Thanks so much.

Suz


----------



## pl'smama

F.G.I.Training said:


> YES THEY (THE ROYAL PHOTOGRAPHER) WILL GIVE YOU A MAP AS TO WHERE TO GO AFTER YOUR MAKEOVER. THE STUDIO IN IN THE NEXT BUILDING OVER AND THEY TAKE THE MOST PRETTY PHOTOS. YOU CAN BUY THEN OR HAVE THE PHOTOS SAVED TO YOUR PHOTOPASS FOR UP TO 30 DAYS. HAVE FUN!!!!!





I am more of a lurker on this thread and have been for awhile, but I just have to say a huge thank you to you F.G.I.Training!!   You have been so gracious in sharing all sorts of information and I, as I am sure the others, appreciate it more than you could know.  I feel confident now in choosing a BBB experience for my DP.

Thank you, Suz


----------



## AngieBelle

pl'smama said:


> Hi AngieBelle, can you tell me where the Rose Garden is and will the throne be in the MK BBB or in a photo studio?
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Suz




The rose garden is to the right of the castle, in front of tomorrowland.  And yes, the throne will be inside the boutique from what I've been told.


----------



## pl'smama

AngieBelle said:


> The rose garden is to the right of the castle, in front of tomorrowland.  And yes, the throne will be inside the boutique from what I've been told.





Thank you so much!

Suz


----------



## julz_e

Is their a princess jasmine costume there??? What does it look like? That is DD's fav. princess and we are booked for 9/21 at 4:15 for the MNSSHP!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

julz_e said:


> Is their a princess jasmine costume there??? What does it look like? That is DD's fav. princess and we are booked for 9/21 at 4:15 for the MNSSHP!



yes there is... we are leaving today and will be buying this costume for dd's bday next month... IMO it is the best costume for the heat!!


----------



## 4-for-Disney

Hey everyone! I have a couple questions and would appreciate any help ya'll can give.

1.  I saw where all dresses at BBB will start having an x-large 14-16 which is great for my daughter who is 11. However, are these considered the deluxe dresses that you have to pay extra for if you get the castle package or are they considered the dress in the castle package?

2.  Ok, we are worried that my daughter, the 11 year old, might think she is too big for the dresses. If so and if we get the castle package, can we substitute the dress with a tshirt? I am truly am going to try and get her to do the castle package with the dress just so I can get the pictures from the photographer and for photopass!

Ok so a few questions!

3.  My other daughter, age 8, has really really curly hair that gets tangled really easily. I can put detangler in her hair before she comes and bring it with me. However, I have read where the DP's hair needs to be free of all hair products. Will the detangler be ok for me to put in her hair?

I love   this thread and appreciate all the help ya'll are able to give me and my family.


----------



## lala3291

Hello!  I just have a quick question.  Is there only one person allowed in the BBB with the princess?  Both my sister and I want to be present, but we were not sure if only one person was allowed in.
Thanks!


----------



## TheRatPack

Taking a break from packing...can someone tell me how to get them on the bus that takes them to the downtown disney location and announces them as princesses?  We're doing this tomorrow 

Thanks


----------



## Princess Bella Luna

F.G.I.Training said:


> As of 8/27/07 ALL of the dresses in the BBB now come in XL(14-16) also in XXS(2-3).



Oh no! Don't tempt me!!!!

Lots of us ladies who wear petite sizes are thankful!

It's been near impossible to find costumes in adult sizes without them being far to big on small built frames. The 14/16 girls size is perfect!


----------



## TraceyL

I'm planning on taking my DDs to BBB on Hallowe'en (birthhday treat!).  My niece is also travelling with us and wants to know if it is suitable for a 16 yo as well ?


----------



## chgomom

We didn't have reservations and when I called earlier in the week they were booked.  However, I took DD to Downtown Disney and they were able to get her in for a crown package within the hour.  We had previously gone in 4/6 when it first opened and my has it changed ! ! !  It was much more crowded and chaotic this time around but my DD absolutely loved her princess up do ! ! !  We even recognized the fairy godmother from 1 1/2 years ago.


----------



## AngieBelle

We are almost ready to open!  We spent today stocking the carts.  The shop is gorgeous- much more classy than at Downtown Disney- the decor fits right in with the catle setting.  I have not seen the throne in the shop so I might have been misinformed about it's location.

Oh- and I finally saw the pirate hairpiece.  It's black streaked with white and skull & crossbones.  It wouldn't fit with the princess dresses at all- it's too gothic.  BUT if your kid wants to dress as the bride of Frankenstein for Halloween, it would be perfect!  It would also go really well with a pirate costume.

The boutique is fun for any age.  I've heard they've even done grandmothers!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

pl'smama said:


> I am more of a lurker on this thread and have been for awhile, but I just have to say a huge thank you to you F.G.I.Training!!   You have been so gracious in sharing all sorts of information and I, as I am sure the others, appreciate it more than you could know.  I feel confident now in choosing a BBB experience for my DP.
> 
> Thank you, Suz


THANK YOU!!!! I love this thread like I said before and I'd HATE for future princesses to be misinformed about anything in the BBB world. I just want everyone to have fun and enjoy the "MAGIC" that is Disney!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

TraceyL said:


> I'm planning on taking my DDs to BBB on Hallowe'en (birthhday treat!).  My niece is also travelling with us and wants to know if it is suitable for a 16 yo as well ?


YES!!!! All ages do this and I see so many 14-18yo coming through the BBB that It makes you wonder if its for the little dp's or not! They love the makeover as well as the conversation with their FGIT. NEVER TO YOUNG!!!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

4-for-Disney said:


> Hey everyone! I have a couple questions and would appreciate any help ya'll can give.
> 
> 1.  I saw where all dresses at BBB will start having an x-large 14-16 which is great for my daughter who is 11. However, are these considered the deluxe dresses that you have to pay extra for if you get the castle package or are they considered the dress in the castle package?
> 
> 2.  Ok, we are worried that my daughter, the 11 year old, might think she is too big for the dresses. If so and if we get the castle package, can we substitute the dress with a tshirt? I am truly am going to try and get her to do the castle package with the dress just so I can get the pictures from the photographer and for photopass!
> 
> Ok so a few questions!
> 
> 3.  My other daughter, age 8, has really really curly hair that gets tangled really easily. I can put detangler in her hair before she comes and bring it with me. However, I have read where the DP's hair needs to be free of all hair products. Will the detangler be ok for me to put in her hair?
> 
> I love   this thread and appreciate all the help ya'll are able to give me and my family.


OK  1. All dresses including the deluxe dresses now come in XL(14-16). You will have a choice in dresses. Right now the deluxe dresses are cinderellas wedding dress, belle's christmas dress and minnie mouse (dreams) dress. Once winter comes slepping beauty will have a deluxe dress as well. 2. If you do the "castle" package then they will ask you to get some type of costume. Now if you dont want a princess costume maybe she would like the Hannah Montanna costume? We have done this many times. Also Pocohantas and Alice in wonderland is avalible as well. Whatever you get is what you will be charged for so if you pick and outfit  in WOD then we will charge you for hair, makeup, nails, outfit, and photo pacckage. 3. It would be bet to bring her with her hair free of products and let the FGIT put the detangler in it. Once the detangler dries it makes the hair hard to comb through this is the only reason. I hope this helps out!!!


----------



## adell557

julz_e said:


> Is their a princess jasmine costume there??? What does it look like? That is DD's fav. princess and we are booked for 9/21 at 4:15 for the MNSSHP!



The princess jasmine costume is turquoise like the jasmine charagcter it has a shorter top with gold coins that hang off of it.  The bottom are the poofy stlye pants just like jasmine's too.  The costume is really cute and looks very much like the character's real costume.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

lala3291 said:


> Hello!  I just have a quick question.  Is there only one person allowed in the BBB with the princess?  Both my sister and I want to be present, but we were not sure if only one person was allowed in.
> Thanks!


When you make resses they ask you to bring only one person but that is just NOT realistic. YES bring as many as you want. I've seen as many as 10 family members at one time. It makes the already small BBB that much more crowded but the princess LOVES the attention. SO why not?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

TheRatPack said:


> Taking a break from packing...can someone tell me how to get them on the bus that takes them to the downtown disney location and announces them as princesses?  We're doing this tomorrow
> 
> Thanks


Ok the dreams express only runs tues thru. sat and it runs FROM DTD to whatever location on disney property you might be headed to.


----------



## adell557

FGIT,  no problem, thanks for the info, we will keep the magical bus thing in mind for next time.

***We just got back from our appt (8/21) for my 3 year old.  We got the castle package, and she loved it!  She picked Belle for her princess.  She looked adorable.  We went to the PPP and everyone called her Belle and princess.  She had a blast, and I have to admit, so did I.

I was skeptical about the cost of the castle package, but I have to say now that we did it, it is TOTALLY worth it.  She was totally enthralled the entire time, mesmerized and excited.

FGIT I think that I saw you there, but you were doing a little princess and didn't want to bother you.

Thanks to all those who made it such a memorable and magical time, we will definitely be back!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

AngieBelle said:


> We are almost ready to open!  We spent today stocking the carts.  The shop is gorgeous- much more classy than at Downtown Disney- the decor fits right in with the catle setting.  I have not seen the throne in the shop so I might have been misinformed about it's location.
> 
> Oh- and I finally saw the pirate hairpiece.  It's black streaked with white and skull & crossbones.  It wouldn't fit with the princess dresses at all- it's too gothic.  BUT if your kid wants to dress as the bride of Frankenstein for Halloween, it would be perfect!  It would also go really well with a pirate costume.
> 
> The boutique is fun for any age.  I've heard they've even done grandmothers!


Actually it fits great with any dress as long as the DP hair is black. The hair on the pirate hairpiece is black. Now I've seen it on girls with dark brown hair and it looks OK but I've never seen anyone with blonde hair get this hairpiece.


----------



## adell557

F.G.I.Training said:


> Ok the dreams express only runs tues thru. sat and it runs FROM DTD to whatever location on disney property you might be headed to.



Not to be redundant, but to just clarify, as I am thinking about setting up another appointment for our daughter, she has one more day on her 3 day play pass,and Daddy wants to take her for a special Daddy date in a couple of months to Disney.

The Dreams Express is a bus that will pick up our princess and take her to her destination, they announce her like "princess Grace" as she boards and exits?

Where do you get on this bus?

Who do you ask to receive this service?

How far in advance?

Thanks


----------



## F.G.I.Training

adell557 said:


> FGIT,  no problem, thanks for the info, we will keep the magical bus thing in mind for next time.
> 
> ***We just got back from our appt (8/21) for my 3 year old.  We got the castle package, and she loved it!  She picked Belle for her princess.  She looked adorable.  We went to the PPP and everyone called her Belle and princess.  She had a blast, and I have to admit, so did I.
> 
> I was skeptical about the cost of the castle package, but I have to say now that we did it, it is TOTALLY worth it.  She was totally enthralled the entire time, mesmerized and excited.
> 
> FGIT I think that I saw you there, but you were doing a little princess and didn't want to bother you.
> 
> Thanks to all those who made it such a memorable and magical time, we will definitely be back!!


Oh, I wish you would have said hi to me. I would have said something to you. If anyone who happens to chat on this tread see me in the BBB PLEASE say something to me. I would LOVE it!!!!!! Its no bother at all and I would still give my princess the experience she expects!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

adell557 said:


> Not to be redundant, but to just clarify, as I am thinking about setting up another appointment for our daughter, she has one more day on her 3 day play pass,and Daddy wants to take her for a special Daddy date in a couple of months to Disney.
> 
> The Dreams Express is a bus that will pick up our princess and take her to her destination, they announce her like "princess Grace" as she boards and exits?
> 
> Where do you get on this bus?
> 
> Who do you ask to receive this service?
> 
> How far in advance?
> 
> Thanks


OK It runs tues. thru. Sat only. You must let your FGIT know once you meet her at the seat. Then the fgit will go to the mgr. to see when the next bus/van will be there. It normally takes about 30 min. for this bus/van to get to DTD so thats what the advanced warning is for. It pick up your princess at the DTD entrance and anounces her when she enters and exits at her destination. Now remember that you must be staying on disney prop. and have arrived to DTD by disney transport.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

F.G.I Training: A couple of us Disers will be at the MK BBB on October 5th for a dis meet! do you know yet if you will be at the MK? I'm sure its too early to know your schedule but I will make sure to say hi if I see you!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

F.G.I.Training said:


> As of 8/27/07 ALL of the dresses in the BBB now come in XL(14-16) also in XXS(2-3).


Also shoes now come in larger sizes for the older girls. Flip flops are not the only thing avalible for the older princess.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

tinkerbell87512 said:


> F.G.I Training: A couple of us Disers will be at the MK BBB on October 5th for a dis meet! do you know yet if you will be at the MK? I'm sure its too early to know your schedule but I will make sure to say hi if I see you!


I am not normally sched. for MK BBB but I will try to get extra training at that location if "The FairyGodmother" lets me. I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

We have an appointment for 4 girls doing the castle package in the MK in December.  Two of them are booked for 10:30 and the other two at 10:40.  We also have an ADR for CRT at 12:20.  When I booked the CM booked the time to suit our lunch ADR.  I am nervous that we will run out of time because we have the 4 girls, especially with the photo session.  Can anyone advise?  Its costing so much I don't want it to be a rushed and stressful experience?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

PrincessBelle39 said:


> We have an appointment for 4 girls doing the castle package in the MK in December.  Two of them are booked for 10:30 and the other two at 10:40.  We also have an ADR for CRT at 12:20.  When I booked the CM booked the time to suit our lunch ADR.  I am nervous that we will run out of time because we have the 4 girls, especially with the photo session.  Can anyone advise?  Its costing so much I don't want it to be a rushed and stressful experience?


Ok first get to your appt around 10:15 and check in. This give the fgits time to shop your princesses and get them set up to meet their fgit. If you can get there at 10;00 then do so. Because the MK BBB is new the fgit's will not be as fast as the ones at DTD. The makeover should take no more than 30 min. but thats if all your DP are seated at the same time. This may not be the case. You maybe pushing it. What transport are you using? If you can get in and out of the BBB by 11:15 then you should be safe. You will need  photostudio time and walking time to get to whatever transport you may be using. You can always go back to the photostudio later to have your photosession done if you are running late. Your DP makeover may take 40 min. only because the girls must find a speed that is comfortable for them and your princess. If their are 2 Fgit's with your princess than you may get out of there quickly.


----------



## IngridRalph

Does anyone have pictures of the Pirate Princess Hairstyle?  Still waiting to see it!

~Ingrid


----------



## McKelly

F.G.I.Training said:


> Also shoes now come in larger sizes for the older girls. Flip flops are not the only thing avalible for the older princess.



I am sooo glad to hear that the costumes and shoes come in larger sizes.  My DD9 wants to buy a costume and get the whole package, but I was afraid of disappointing her because we wouldn't be able to fit her.  She is in a size 10/12 now and we aren't going until June of 2008.  She is growing up so fast and I want to accomodate her in anyway to still be my little girl!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

IngridRalph said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the Pirate Princess Hairstyle?  Still waiting to see it!
> 
> ~Ingrid


This hairpiece is not picked that often and when it is picked  I see people taking pics. of it but not disboarders. I do hope someone who is a disbourder will get this hairpiece and take pics. so everyone will get to see it.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

McKelly said:


> I am sooo glad to hear that the costumes and shoes come in larger sizes.  My DD9 wants to buy a costume and get the whole package, but I was afraid of disappointing her because we wouldn't be able to fit her.  She is in a size 10/12 now and we aren't going until June of 2008.  She is growing up so fast and I want to accomodate her in anyway to still be my little girl!!


We at the BBB have ALOT of older DP that still want to be princesses. I think management has heard your cries for more things for the bigger princess. I will be happy when they help out the adult princess. We have ALOT of them as well.


----------



## yrdlyprincess

OK, FGIT I have a question for you I have a surprise trip to BBB @ DTD on 9/22 we have the first appt (9am) but I want to get DD a photo shoot-I was wondering if you get your stuff done @ DTD cna you get your photo shoot @ MK???  And can I get her a photo shoot if I am ONLY getting the coach pkg ( I have a dress already) I am suppose to get it done w/her...if I get hair extensions & I have curly hair do I have to "comb" my hair b4 the appt?? thanks so much for all of you help!


----------



## is_it_oct_yet?

so we have ressies at wed OCt 10 at 10:50 at mk for 2 and crt at 12:25, are we going to make it on time?? i worry so much about making appts on time!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

yrdlyprincess said:


> OK, FGIT I have a question for you I have a surprise trip to BBB @ DTD on 9/22 we have the first appt (9am) but I want to get DD a photo shoot-I was wondering if you get your stuff done @ DTD cna you get your photo shoot @ MK??? And can I get her a photo shoot if I am ONLY getting the coach pkg ( I have a dress already) I am suppose to get it done w/her...if I get hair extensions & I have curly hair do I have to "comb" my hair b4 the appt?? thanks so much for all of you help!


 
I don't know about the other stuff yes you can do the photoshoot if you only get the coach package.



is_it_oct_yet? said:


> so we have ressies at wed OCt 10 at 10:50 at mk for 2 and crt at 12:25, are we going to make it on time?? i worry so much about making appts on time!!


 
if you can get your appt for about an hour earlier that would be better.


----------



## TraceyL

FGiT you are a star for sharing all this info.  I shall search back through the thread for a photo and be sure to say hi if you are on duty on Hallowe'en (must make those ressies now I know DN can come too!)


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Well I happy to say we have rescheduled our trip for next year we will be there from 4/4-13. I have decided not to bring dd4 for this trip so we are considering staying at AKL. With the price increase and wanting to try the new deluxe dining plan we are having trouble deciding where to stay I know I don't want to stay at a value resort (please don't judge me b/c I would/have glady stayed at a value resort). When Lily is with us we choose to stay at MK or Epcot deluxe resort b/c it is so much easier with her since she doesn't walk and it leaves me feeling like staying elsewhere is to tedious (sp?) for our long trips to disney. Of course my first love is POFQ that is the first place I stayed at on disney property so I always see myself wanting to go back there. 

Well I hope to see some of you there. 

Please Please Please post lots of pics of the new MK location I can't wait to see it in person but until then all of your great pics will have to make me feel like I am already there.


----------



## buffy0214

F.G.I.Training said:


> Also shoes now come in larger sizes for the older girls. Flip flops are not the only thing avalible for the older princess.



Thanks so much for sharing this info!!! I'm so happy because I had been told that only Cindy and Jasmine were available.   

I've got a couple of questions....

*What are all the dresses that are available?

Also, we have ressies for the hair/makeup but if when we get there they want to do the castle package can we switch to it?

We are planning on bringing our own dresses. Can we change there or should they come dressed?*


----------



## buffy0214

Okay, I've made an index of all the BBB pics on this thread so far. I included the hairstyle: Pop, FP (fairy-tale princess), Diva. The first number is the page and the second is the post. Hopefully this will help anyone looking for a certain style. I've also listed when I thought a dress was from the BBB. I'm no expert, though, so I did my best.


FP                                                             1, 2
FP, Photo Shoot, Cindy Wedding                                  1, 4
FP, Photo Shoot, Cindy Wedding 			1, 5
FP						1,7
FP						1,11
Adult & Child Pop + Cool Dude			2,18
Diva, FP					             2,24
Diva						2,26
FP						2,29
Adult FP					             4, 57
FP						4, 58
Diva, Aurora					5, 75
FP						6, 87
Cool Dude+Diva Aurora, Minnie Blue Dress	             7, 94
Diva, FP, Belle Dress				7, 99
Diva						8, 112
FP, Diva					             9, 121
Pre Teen Diva, Pop				             9, 122
Diva						9, 123
FP						8, 131
FP						10, 141
Brochure and Sash				             11, 155
Diva, Pop					             13, 187
FP						14, 210
Diva, FP					             15, 211
FP						15, 218
Pop						15, 224
FP						16, 227
Teen FP						16, 238
FP, Aurora					17, 244
Diva						17, 254	
FP						18, 268
Pics of Dresses					19, 285
Brochure					             20, 300
FP						21, 312
Pop, Diva					             21, 311
Diva, with Braided Hair				21, 309
Pop						21, 305
FP, Belle Winter Dress				22, 323
FP, Diva					             23, 341 & 342
FP						27, 393
FP, Jasmine & Belle Winter Dress			28, 414
Teen Diva					29, 423
Diva, Snow White Dress				34, 500
Diva						35, 518
All 3 Hairstyles					38, 561 & 569
FP						44, 658
Shorter Hair					49, 732
Diva						49, 729 & 730
Cool Dude					49, 728
Adult Pop, child Diva				50, 738
FP						52, 766
Diva						53, 795
FP						53, 786
Cindy Wedding Dress				58, 877
FP, Cindy Wedding Dress				60, 890 &891
FP						61, 908
FP, Belle Dress					63, 943
FP						66, 979
Diva-shorter hair, Belle Dress			66, 989
Teen Diva					70, 1050
FP						73, 1087
FP with photo shoot				73, 1089
FP, Belle Dress					74, 1100
FP, pic of what you bring home			74, 1103
Princess display at Grand Floridian			74, 1109
Pics of dresses					76, 1133
FP, Snow White dress				76, 1138
FP, Belle Dress					78, 1157
Diva						85, 1273
Invitation					             93, 1383
Adult Pop					             94, 1407​


----------



## is_it_oct_yet?

thanks that is so great!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

yrdlyprincess said:


> OK, FGIT I have a question for you I have a surprise trip to BBB @ DTD on 9/22 we have the first appt (9am) but I want to get DD a photo shoot-I was wondering if you get your stuff done @ DTD cna you get your photo shoot @ MK???  And can I get her a photo shoot if I am ONLY getting the coach pkg ( I have a dress already) I am suppose to get it done w/her...if I get hair extensions & I have curly hair do I have to "comb" my hair b4 the appt?? thanks so much for all of you help!


No, you do not have to comb through your hair before you come to your appt. We would like you to comb it if it is tangled but if your combing it to get rid of the curls let the fgit do it for you, this way she can add gel to straighten the hair at the same time. According to photopass if you have a makeover at DTD then you must only go to the DTD photopass studio to have your photoshoot. The same thing applies at the MK location. And yes you can purchase the photopackage with any makeover package purchased at the BBB. I hope this helps you.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

buffy0214 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this info!!! I'm so happy because I had been told that only Cindy and Jasmine were available.
> 
> I've got a couple of questions....
> 
> *What are all the dresses that are available?
> 
> Also, we have ressies for the hair/makeup but if when we get there they want to do the castle package can we switch to it?
> 
> We are planning on bringing our own dresses. Can we change there or should they come dressed?*


Avalible dresses are: belle gold dress, belle christmas dress, ariel fish dress, ariel wedding dress, cinderellas blue dress, cinderellas wedding dress, jasmine two piece outfit, sleeping beauty pink summer dress,minnie mouse dreams dress and tinkerbell.  Now the following dresses you must ask for, they are not hanging in the royal wardrobe at the DTD location. Hannah montanna, alice in wonderland and pocohantas. If you change your mind and decide to upgrade or downgrade that is no problem. Just let your f.g.i.t. know or the f.g.i.t's at the front when you check in. We would like you to come already dressed if its possible but if its not you can change at the BBB.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

buffy0214 said:


> Okay, I've made an index of all the BBB pics on this thread so far. I included the hairstyle: Pop, FP (fairy-tale princess), Diva. The first number is the page and the second is the post. Hopefully this will help anyone looking for a certain style. I've also listed when I thought a dress was from the BBB. I'm no expert, though, so I did my best.





Thank you so much for doing this index I have been wanting to do this for a while now and have never been able to stop posting long enough go through an do this. I would like to copy and paste it to the front page if that would be okay w/ you for when people first come on the thread and so we don't loose it.


----------



## eeyore45

You guys are AWESOME!!  Just like to thank you!!  The FGIT are so special to let us know ahead of time!!  

Thanks for starting the thread, keeping up with the hread, and thanks for indexing it (and adding it to the first page)

So one more thing we would like (but with so many other important threads) a sticky at the top - maybe a link in the sticky FAQ (like they do for the resort boards?)

My "princess" may think she's too old - but I know I'm not - hoping we'll do this together in22 days!!  Thanks for the mother daughter,, aunt niece pics!!


----------



## 4-for-Disney

Thanks everyone! This information is soo valuable. Here's praying my oldest daughter doesn't think she is too big to dress up.

Thanks again!


----------



## mommykds

Not sure if a photo has been posted yet but I know some of you were looking for pictures of the pirate hairstyle.  My youngest DD (6) had the pirate-do done last week for the P&PP.  Normally she loves princesses but wanted to be a pirate for the night!











Here are both my pirate girls.





The oldest had this clip in back. (Fairytale Princess)


----------



## momtoamulan

us to see if there are any appointments open for the day?

Are there only three choices of different hairstyles?

Is it best to dress the kids in their outfits, and head there?


----------



## shellyclark

It may already be in here but I didn't see it. 

If you get the BIG package that includes the pictures......do you get to KEEP the dress and accessories?  How much do they cost?

TIA


----------



## Mom loves Disney

If you get the castle package you get the dress, shoes, wand and pictures.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

eeyore45 said:


> So one more thing we would like (but with so many other important threads) a sticky at the top - maybe a link in the sticky FAQ (like they do for the resort boards?)


 
I totally agree.



shellyclark said:


> It may already be in here but I didn't see it.
> 
> If you get the BIG package that includes the pictures......do you get to KEEP the dress and accessories? How much do they cost?
> 
> TIA


 
Yes you do get to keep the dress and accessories, the package price varies based on the dress you choose. The starting price was 179.99 +tax but I don't remember if this price went up or not.



momtoamulan said:


> us to see if there are any appointments open for the day?
> 
> Are there only three choices of different hairstyles?
> 
> Is it best to dress the kids in their outfits, and head there?


 
You can have them check you can also call from your resort. They only have the three styles and I think it is easier to put their outfit on and then do their hair but everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## Aristomommy

Are there any pictures posted of the hannah montana outfit?


----------



## momof2cutegirls

Bumping about the Hannah Montana outfit!!

I have also heard there is a HSM red/white cheer outfit available...would that be available for BBB as well?


----------



## Twilight Terror

Just in the middle of packing to go home, boo hoo, but just dropping by to share a couple of photos with everyone. These are from 28th August and we all had ours done for the Pirate and Princess Party. For those reading who are big kids, because there are no such things as 'grown-ups' at Disney - my advice, go for it! We are all 21+ and all had a total blast (apart from a long wait, but that's another story!) Enjoy!

Halfway there:





The finished effect:





The finished effect, plus costume:





And just to prove that you're never too old:


----------



## kimkarli

Those are great pix! Thanks for sharing. We are going in December, and DD7 (turning 8), her aunt, cousin, and me are all going to BBB for her birthday! Very much looking forward to it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Aristomommy said:


> Are there any pictures posted of the hannah montana outfit?


None posted yet. But I hope there will be soon.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

momof2cutegirls said:


> Bumping about the Hannah Montana outfit!!
> 
> I have also heard there is a HSM red/white cheer outfit available...would that be available for BBB as well?


There are HSM outfits available but they are in WOD. If you want them as an outfit you would have to pick out what you want and then bring it into the BBB. We will dress your princess there and then when her makeover is over we will charge you for whatever you have.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Twilight Terror said:


> Just in the middle of packing to go home, boo hoo, but just dropping by to share a couple of photos with everyone. These are from 28th August and we all had ours done for the Pirate and Princess Party. For those reading who are big kids, because there are no such things as 'grown-ups' at Disney - my advice, go for it! We are all 21+ and all had a total blast (apart from a long wait, but that's another story!) Enjoy!
> 
> Halfway there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished effect, plus costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to prove that you're never too old:


I remember seeing you ladies there that day. I passed you a few times. You guys looked great. I'm sooooo sorry about the wait, during P&P parties reservations tends to overbook us. I hope you had a great time anyway.!!!


----------



## Aristomommy

F.G.I.Training said:


> None posted yet. But I hope there will be soon.



Can you describe the Hannah montana and hsm outfits?


----------



## teacher5

My dd has the package with hair, makeup and nails.  About how long does that package take?  Can my dh take several pictures of her at the boutique during and after the appt?  Do most appts start on time?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Aristomommy said:


> Can you describe the Hannah montana and hsm outfits?


Hannah Montannas outfit is a 6 piece set. It comes with a scarf, a gold glitter sleeveless top, black spandex capri pants with lace on the bottom, a black mini skirt with gold glitter on the edge, black fur shoe covers that look like boots, and a belt with Hannah Montanna written in bold letters  on it.  As for the HSM outfits there are two or three different outfits and they come in different colors. All sold seperately. I have seen the red and white cheer mini skirt and tops to match. Also red and white basketball shorts and athletic tops. There are many outfits and they change all the time.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

teacher5 said:


> My dd has the package with hair, makeup and nails.  About how long does that package take?  Can my dh take several pictures of her at the boutique during and after the appt?  Do most appts start on time?


All makeovers should take no more than 30 min. DH can take as many pics as he wants with no problems. Almost all appt start on time, but if there is a special event like a p&pp, then your appt might run late. We ask everyone to show up to their appt. 15 min. ahead of time to check you in and shop you princess if needed.


----------



## luvmy2sams

F.G.I.Training said:


> There are HSM outfits available but they are in WOD. If you want them as an outfit you would have to pick out what you want and then bring it into the BBB. We will dress your princess there and then when her makeover is over we will charge you for whatever you have.




Are the Hannah Montana and HSM outfits available at the MK location, too?  DD8 has an appointment at the MK location next month, and she would flip if these were costume choices for her.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

luvmy2sams said:


> Are the Hannah Montana and HSM outfits available at the MK location, too?  DD8 has an appointment at the MK location next month, and she would flip if these were costume choices for her.


i'm pretty sure they are but I have not gone through the stores at MK to definetly know. I usually travel from the castle to DTD via pixiedust..... sorry!


----------



## kimkarli

So do you have to buy the crown package to get the Hannah Montana outfit, or can you purchase it separately? If so how much?


----------



## eeyore45

F.G.I.Training said:


> i'm pretty sure they are but I have not gone through the stores at MK to definetly know. I usually travel from the castle to DTD via pixiedust..... sorry!



oooo I hope I can see your pixe dust- I know the Fairy Godmother at 1900 has shared some of hers (only the kind we mere mortals can have tho!)  - we'll be there the end of Sept - and I promise to pack some special pixie dust to share with you!! 


Thanks so much for spending the time here answering questions!!


----------



## Jajone

mommykds said:


> Not sure if a photo has been posted yet but I know some of you were looking for pictures of the pirate hairstyle.  My youngest DD (6) had the pirate-do done last week for the P&PP.  Normally she loves princesses but wanted to be a pirate for the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are both my pirate girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest had this clip in back. (Fairytale Princess)



DO you have a pic of the back of the pirate hair? I'd love to see the pirate do on anyone. My DD is 8 and loves Jack more than being a princess. She is a HSM fan as well and would maybe like that. What hairstyle works with that outfit???


----------



## Twilight Terror

F.G.I.Training said:
			
		

> I remember seeing you ladies there that day. I passed you a few times. You guys looked great. I'm sooooo sorry about the wait, during P&P parties reservations tends to overbook us. I hope you had a great time anyway.!!!



I knew you were there somewhere, but I forgot to take a look at the piccie back at the beginning of this thread before we went and was too scared to just ask everyone if they were on the Dis! lol And yes, once mum was seen to, we all had a brilliant time!


----------



## aimeeg

I wanted to share the dress I made my DD for her trip to the BBB is December. We have an appt. for the Castle and then dinner at CRT. If you cannot tell it is Belle's Christmas dress. I was working from a photo of the real Belle but does anyone have a picture of the Belle dress they sell at WDW?


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Wow AimeeG what a beautiful dress you have made.


----------



## mommykds

Jajone said:


> DO you have a pic of the back of the pirate hair? I'd love to see the pirate do on anyone. My DD is 8 and loves Jack more than being a princess. She is a HSM fan as well and would maybe like that. What hairstyle works with that outfit???



This is the best picture I have of the back. My photopass CD is on its way & I know there was one in there. I'll post that when it comes in.


----------



## Gracie'sMom

I believe that the Hannah Montana costume I found on eBay is the same as the one that has been described here.  If you want to take a peek at it just type in DELUXE Hannah Montana Costume (It has the furry boot cover things) when you do your search on eBay.  We didn't buy it though as my DD4 decided she wanted an HSM cheerleader costume that I found on there instead.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

kimkarli said:


> So do you have to buy the crown package to get the Hannah Montana outfit, or can you purchase it separately? If so how much?


You can purchase the Hannah Montanna outfit seperately and it costs $50.00.


----------



## MauriceReeves

F.G.I.Training said:


> Avalible dresses are: belle gold dress, belle christmas dress, ariel fish dress, ariel wedding dress, cinderellas blue dress, cinderellas wedding dress, jasmine two piece outfit, sleeping beauty pink summer dress,minnie mouse dreams dress and tinkerbell.  Now the following dresses you must ask for, they are not hanging in the royal wardrobe at the DTD location. Hannah montanna, alice in wonderland and pocohantas. If you change your mind and decide to upgrade or downgrade that is no problem. Just let your f.g.i.t. know or the f.g.i.t's at the front when you check in. We would like you to come already dressed if its possible but if its not you can change at the BBB.


Excuse me, I don't mean to bother you, but I looked through your list of the dresses available and I don't see Snow White listed.  Is her package is still available?  She's my daughter's favorite and she's going to be crushed if she can't be Snow White.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

Does anyone know which style, Pop, Diva or FP uses less hair product?  DD4 hates having her hair combed (lots of snarls even hurts w/detangler) and I'm worried about afterwards trying to get all the product out.  Also worried about it hurting her while they do the hairstyle as well but I'll comb it out the best I can beforehand.  It looks like the hairstyles are pulled really tight - any princesses have headaches?

Just read the above post - they have the Belle Christmas dress.  Thats great - I didn't know they'd have it during the warmer months.  Would it be too hot in October to choose this dress?


----------



## Mommyserenity

Just curious as we will be doing the BBB for the first time in January with both our little girls. Our oldest wants to dress as Snow White...can she still get her hair done in the traditional Princess bun with tiara or do the do Snow White differently?


----------



## kaysmommie

JJ&JSMOM said:


> Does anyone know which style, Pop, Diva or FP uses less hair product?  DD4 hates having her hair combed (lots of snarls even hurts w/detangler) and I'm worried about afterwards trying to get all the product out.  Also worried about it hurting her while they do the hairstyle as well but I'll comb it out the best I can beforehand.  It looks like the hairstyles are pulled really tight - any princesses have headaches?
> 
> Just read the above post - they have the Belle Christmas dress.  Thats great - I didn't know they'd have it during the warmer months.  Would it be too hot in October to choose this dress?



Not too sure on the hairspray as my DD will be going for the first time in October.  OT but  I wanted to say sorry about Baxter  .  I remember reading your posts a while back when he wasn't doing well.  Hope things get easier for and your family .


----------



## pl'smama

mommykds said:


> Not sure if a photo has been posted yet but I know some of you were looking for pictures of the pirate hairstyle.  My youngest DD (6) had the pirate-do done last week for the P&PP.  Normally she loves princesses but wanted to be a pirate for the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are both my pirate girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest had this clip in back. (Fairytale Princess)





Your girls are adorable!!  Thank you for sharing.  Did they have their photos taken at the studio afterwards?

Suz


----------



## F.G.I.Training

MauriceReeves said:


> Excuse me, I don't mean to bother you, but I looked through your list of the dresses available and I don't see Snow White listed.  Is her package is still available?  She's my daughter's favorite and she's going to be crushed if she can't be Snow White.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sorry I missed her but yes snow white is there as well.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

JJ&JSMOM said:


> Does anyone know which style, Pop, Diva or FP uses less hair product?  DD4 hates having her hair combed (lots of snarls even hurts w/detangler) and I'm worried about afterwards trying to get all the product out.  Also worried about it hurting her while they do the hairstyle as well but I'll comb it out the best I can beforehand.  It looks like the hairstyles are pulled really tight - any princesses have headaches?
> 
> Just read the above post - they have the Belle Christmas dress.  Thats great - I didn't know they'd have it during the warmer months.  Would it be too hot in October to choose this dress?


All of the hairstyles usually use the same amount of hairproducts. It all depends on the FGIT at the time. If your DP has a "tender head" and does not like getting her hair combed then let the FGIT know so she can be EXTRA gentle with her. Now the hairstyles look tight because of the gel we add at the time. Tell the fgit you dont want the ponytail holder too tight in her hair. I've not had any complaints about headaches but then I let my princesses know that they are to tell me if anything hurts or feels to tight for just that purpose.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

kaysmommie said:


> Not too sure on the hairspray as my DD will be going for the first time in October.  OT but  I wanted to say sorry about Baxter  .  I remember reading your posts a while back when he wasn't doing well.  Hope things get easier for and your family .



Thank you so much.  Its been really hard w/o Baxter around.  He was a great dog!  We miss him a lot but we know he is pain free now.  Thanks again! 

We'll be at the Poly at the same time.  I hope you have a magical vacation.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

F.G.I.Training said:


> All of the hairstyles usually use the same amount of hairproducts. It all depends on the FGIT at the time. If your DP has a "tender head" and does not like getting her hair combed then let the FGIT know so she can be EXTRA gentle with her. Now the hairstyles look tight because of the gel we add at the time. Tell the fgit you dont want the ponytail holder too tight in her hair. I've not had any complaints about headaches but then I let my princesses know that they are to tell me if anything hurts or feels to tight for just that purpose.



Thanks for the info.  I'll be sure to tell them about her tender head.  I'll comb out the snarls when we get there so hopefully she'll won't mind it.  Thanks again.


----------



## Granite State Heidi

Does the BBB do anything special for a birthday girl?  The restaurants offer cupcakes, and sometimes signed cards and decorated tables, and sometimes they throw in a free glow cube or other treat.  My DD has an appt on her actual bday,  and I was just curious if I should mark her BBB ressie as Birthday.


----------



## EngrDaisy

The BBB will give your daughter a "Birthday Princess" sash instead of the regular BBB sash if you let the fairy godmothers in training know that it is her birthday.


----------



## NeverSayNever

Thank you for posting the question (and answer) about going to BBB on DD B'day.  We also have an appt on DD (and DS.. .twins) B'day at BBB.  I wonder if they have anything for the boys as he will be having the "cool dude" special.

Can not believe that we leave a week from tomorrow... WOW


----------



## SereneOne

Do they carry all the outfits in XXS? My daughter will be 4 and she is petite. She weighs 29lbs and is about 39 inches tall.  She is just now wearing 3T. Thanks In Advance!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

SereneOne said:


> Do they carry all the outfits in XXS? My daughter will be 4 and she is petite. She weighs 29lbs and is about 39 inches tall.  She is just now wearing 3T. Thanks In Advance!


YES, now all the dresses come in xxs. Enjoy your time at the BBB!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

I'm soooooo happy, tomorrows my appt at the BBB in MK!!!! Can't wait. I'm taking a niece with me. I'll Let you all know what it was like.  Can someone PM me and let me know how to upload photos. I've not had that class in the castle yet... Trying to  figure this out.


----------



## joy13

F.G.I.Training said:


> I'm soooooo happy, tomorrows my appt at the BBB in MK!!!! Can't wait. I'm taking a niece with me. I'll Let you all know what it was like.  Can someone PM me and let me know how to upload photos. I've not had that class in the castle yet... Trying to  figure this out.



See your PM


----------



## is_it_oct_yet?

FGITraining, are you working at MK or DTD, maybe you will be there when i bring dd in!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

is_it_oct_yet? said:


> FGITraining, are you working at MK or DTD, maybe you will be there when i bring dd in!!


I have no duties tomorrow but I am normally at DTD 3 to 4 days a week.


----------



## pl'smama

F.G.I.Training said:


> I'm soooooo happy, tomorrows my appt at the BBB in MK!!!! Can't wait. I'm taking a niece with me. I'll Let you all know what it was like.  Can someone PM me and let me know how to upload photos. I've not had that class in the castle yet... Trying to  figure this out.





F.G.I.Training, I hope you have a marvelous time.  You so deserve it.  We can hardly wait to see your pics.  Have fun with your DN.

Suz


----------



## Princess April

First of all let me just start by saying "Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!" to the FGIT and for everyone who has participated in this thread. We have a birthday appointment for DD (who will be 4) for the BBB in December. We choose to have it in the castle and she is just extatic about it!!!! (I think I am just as excited about it as she is!!!!!!)  Please, anyone who goes to the new BBB in the castle will you please post pictures of the new place. i would love to get a peek of what is to come before we get there. Also, to everyone that has posted pictures.... They have all been great!!!!! I love to see all the princesses, both young and old! Kepp the pictures coming and I will post after we visit!
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## GirlsTripOct07

subscribing!


----------



## pednurse

Over on Deb's site (allearsnet.com) she has just posted pics of the inside of the BBB at Cinderella's Castle in MK!!!!  Looks absolutely wonderful!!!!


----------



## mom2mek

I just checked out the pics on allearsnet and Wow!  The salon is breathtaking!  I can't wait to see some more!  A little more than 2 months and we will be there!  I can't wait!


----------



## SereneOne

F.G.I.Training said:


> YES, now all the dresses come in xxs. Enjoy your time at the BBB!!!




Thank you, FGIT! I know you will have a wonderful time with your neice! Our appt is at 11:10am and then we have lunch reservations at 2pm at CRT. I am so excited I can't stand myself.


----------



## capturedfairy

DD and I just came back from our trip, and we both had a great time at the BBB 

Now, i got the "pirate princess" its not really one of their looks, but it is just that thye extensions are black and white with glow in the dark skulls. I added a crown for 10.00. Now, at the BBB they just have the rhinestone crowns and the matching ones for the princesses dresses.

But, i did see the skull crown at the store, (after I had already done the experience. it is 10.00 and you should buy it before if you want the FGMIT put it on with your extensions.It is very nice, all rhinestones with a black skull in the middle.Very cute.

Daughter did the fairytale princess look, and she looked adorable! Pica to come soon.We are tired and will go to sleep now. But as soon as i can i will show all the process and all the pics that show the experience, it was worth every penny.


----------



## GoofyBaby

mommykds said:


> This is the best picture I have of the back. My photopass CD is on its way & I know there was one in there. I'll post that when it comes in.



WOO-HOO!!  Finally!   Thank you so much for posting pictures!  I love it and I'm getting it done when I am at BBB with 5 other older Princesses next month!       I will be sure to post my pics when I get back home!


----------



## buffy0214

F.G.I.Training said:


> Avalible dresses are: belle gold dress, belle christmas dress, ariel fish dress, ariel wedding dress, cinderellas blue dress, cinderellas wedding dress, jasmine two piece outfit, sleeping beauty pink summer dress,minnie mouse dreams dress and tinkerbell.  Now the following dresses you must ask for, they are not hanging in the royal wardrobe at the DTD location. Hannah montanna, alice in wonderland and pocohantas. If you change your mind and decide to upgrade or downgrade that is no problem. Just let your f.g.i.t. know or the f.g.i.t's at the front when you check in. We would like you to come already dressed if its possible but if its not you can change at the BBB.



Excellent! Thanks so much for this info. My DD loves pocahontas, and I would have never thought to ask about it.



cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Thank you so much for doing this index I have been wanting to do this for a while now and have never been able to stop posting long enough go through an do this. I would like to copy and paste it to the front page if that would be okay w/ you for when people first come on the thread and so we don't loose it.



Absolutely!! I love this thread and happy to contribute.


----------



## typod




----------



## Kathleendan

Great picture.  My daughter has a reservation there in January and can't wait.  We bought a Jasmine costume at the Disney Store here that she will wear to BBB.  She also bought the headpiece to match, if she brings this to BBB will they be able to use it with her hairstyle, I think she's doing the Diva hairstyle.


----------



## julz_e

we just came back from the disney store...with two costumes!!! I had a 15% off coupon, and figured out since i was already getting  a photopass cd, it was kinda a waste of money to buy the big package down there.

We ended up with the deluxe Cindy coustume...by accident. The dis store was empty so they let dd try on every princess costume!!! She look so freaking cute in cindy i coudn't not get it!!

And we got the Jasmine costume as well. We ended up not going with deluxe, but that is only cause i thought the pink one looked better on her instead of the teal! 

I was pretty impressed with the costumes either way. 
I will try to take some pics so you can see what i got at the dis store, but i will also have some pics in a a few weeks...it's only 12 days till our 10 day dis vacation!!!


----------



## Aristomommy

julz_e said:


> we just came back from the disney store...with two costumes!!! I had a 15% off coupon, and figured out since i was already getting  a photopass cd, it was kinda a waste of money to buy the big package down there.
> 
> We ended up with the deluxe Cindy coustume...by accident. The dis store was empty so they let dd try on every princess costume!!! She look so freaking cute in cindy i coudn't not get it!!
> 
> And we got the Jasmine costume as well. We ended up not going with deluxe, but that is only cause i thought the pink one looked better on her instead of the teal!
> 
> I was pretty impressed with the costumes either way.
> I will try to take some pics so you can see what i got at the dis store, but i will also have some pics in a a few weeks...it's only 12 days till our 10 day dis vacation!!!



DD chose the Cindy deluxe as well, when we were at the Disneystore this weekend. She thought she'd want Aurora at first, but once she put that deluxe costume on, her mind changed. I thought they ran big though, her normal size was too big and wide so we got a size smaller. DD doesn't know we are going to WDW in Nov, for her 9th birthday. I'm just glad she still wants to be a princess... who knows how long she wants to do it.


----------



## julz_e

mine has no idea we are going either... i made up a lie to let her know it was ok she got 2! We are doing BBB the day we get there, and the MNSSHP, and then the next night we are eating in norway!

I can't wait!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

capturedfairy said:


> But, i did see the skull crown at the store, (after I had already done the experience. it is 10.00 and you should buy it before if you want the FGMIT put it on with your extensions.It is very nice, all rhinestones with a black skull in the middle.Very cute.



Can the Pirate crown be bought at the MK location and the DTD location or just at one or the other?  In other words, which location can I buy this, I will get it in advance of DDs getting their hair done.


----------



## tinkerone

subscribing


----------



## EngrDaisy

The skull tiara is currently not for sale at the Magic Kingdom BBB.  I know that it is for sale at the Downtown Disney location.  As far as the Magic Kingdom in general goes, I think the best place to look for the skull tiara would be the pirate shop at Pirates of the Caribbean.  However, I have not been to the pirate shop recently and I am really not sure if they have it or not.


----------



## capturedfairy

They do have it at WOD store in Downtown Disney. but NOT at the BBB.

I also saw it at the shop in EPCOT in betwwen Future World and World Showcase, Its the one with air conditioning straight in the middle when you look up at the World. It is 10.00

I also saw it at MK pirate store by the POTC ride...


----------



## momtomari

does anyone have a picture of the aurora (sleeping beauty) dress available for the castle package or for purchase????

amanda


----------



## momtomari

i found what i was looking for thanks to someone who posted where the pictures are of certain things on here

amanda


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

EngrDaisy said:


> The skull tiara is currently not for sale at the Magic Kingdom BBB.  I know that it is for sale at the Downtown Disney location.  As far as the Magic Kingdom in general goes, I think the best place to look for the skull tiara would be the pirate shop at Pirates of the Caribbean.  However, I have not been to the pirate shop recently and I am really not sure if they have it or not.





capturedfairy said:


> They do have it at WOD store in Downtown Disney. but NOT at the BBB.
> 
> I also saw it at the shop in EPCOT in betwwen Future World and World Showcase, Its the one with air conditioning straight in the middle when you look up at the World. It is 10.00
> 
> I also saw it at MK pirate store by the POTC ride...



Thank you both very much!  We are going to DTD the day we arrive to shop a little and have lunch, so I'll go on and pick it up then.  The girls have appts. the next day at MK BBB at 10:00, so I'll make sure to have them ready to go with us!


----------



## julz_e

look under this weeks pod cast...they talked about the BBB, and have some great pics!


----------



## karrierock

EngrDaisy said:


> The skull tiara is currently not for sale at the Magic Kingdom BBB.  I know that it is for sale at the Downtown Disney location.  As far as the Magic Kingdom in general goes, I think the best place to look for the skull tiara would be the pirate shop at Pirates of the Caribbean.  However, I have not been to the pirate shop recently and I am really not sure if they have it or not.



They had it on Thursday, cost was $10.  My DD3 got it for her Pirate princess outfit.  It was at the Pirates of Caribbean store.


----------



## karrierock

I was very disappointed with the dresses sold at BBB.  The ones at the Disney Store in our mall where much nicer and cheaper.  So she just wore the custom I had made her.  Here are some of the pics we got...  She was absolutely crazy!  She wouldn't do anything the photographer asked her to do.  It's a miracle we got couple of good shots.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

what a doll... that outfit is adorable too!


----------



## TraceyL

Well I finally booked  

The date I wanted was fully booked (Oct 31st) @DTD but I managed reservations for Oct 30th at lunchtime for my DDs (11th birthday & 6) and my niece who is 16  
They'll be all 'princessified'  for MNSSHP that evening now


----------



## dis princess

heyy! i love bibbidi bobbidi boutique! and i have seen it very briefly walking around disney last year. However I didn't get to look very well. I am a 13 year old but love princess's this is my type of thing!!!! I am going with my family and other family friends in April. I was just wondering if anyone could help me with what i should do. some tips. and maybe, if possible, send me the pics of the costume, so i could have an idea on which princess to be  .

thanks so muchh

~ Dis princess


----------



## mommykds

pl'smama said:


> Your girls are adorable!!  Thank you for sharing.  Did they have their photos taken at the studio afterwards?
> 
> Suz



Thank you!!!

No, we didn't do the studio photos.  I took many & got alot on the photopass CD.  Here are some from photopass.


----------



## joy13

Just bumping!  I'm hoping FGIT'ing will post with pictures soon!


----------



## Aristomommy

I finally booked BBB for 11/15 at DTD. They had many morning times available and I chose 9am. Any suggestions for lunch at DTD after we have shopped a bit? We are on the DDP and have both kinds of dining credits available for that day. DD chose deluxe Cinderella for Halloween and will have that dress with her. She chose a comb style tiara from Claire's instead of the Disney store crown, which looks very similar to the tiaras at BBB. 

now if I only knew how to do her hair for halloween like they do at BBB, I'd be allset


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

Just wanted to post that I ordered a Cinderella dress from my dressup trunk (I found out about it through this thread - thank you!) & rec'd it today.  It is so cute and no itchy seams at all.  I was skeptical but it is very nicely made and so cute.  DD2 hasn't tried it on yet but I can not wait until she wakes up from her nap.

DD4 is scheduled for the castle package in a couple of weeks and I asked her if she'd rathar pick out a dress at BBB or have me order her dress from my dressup trunk and shes sticking w/BBB.  I can't really blame her as I told her earlier that she can pick out whatever dress/shoes/wand/crown she wants.  So I think she has her mind made up - she loves the Belle Christmas gown but I told her we'll have to wait & see how hot it is when we go.  Although she'll be in airconditioning except for the walk back to the monorail.

Thanks again for the info on My Dressup Trunk!


----------



## dis princess

i would eat at the rainforest cafe! They have amazing food and the scenery is amazing! it will be a great experience for you and your kids!!


----------



## ShellyShell

I haven't been thru this whole thread because it's Ginormous but I wanted to ask do they cater to African American girls?

My daughters hair is super thick and would require a different styling method. I do plan to take her to BBB on our trip in April for her B-Day but I would be highly disappointed if noone will be able to do her hair because of her hair texture.


----------



## mom2mek

ShellyShell said:


> I haven't been thru this whole thread because it's Ginormous but I wanted to ask do they cater to African American girls?
> 
> My daughters hair is super thick and would require a different styling method. I do plan to take her to BBB on our trip in April for her B-Day but I would be highly disappointed if noone will be able to do her hair because of her hair texture.



I'm not sure of where the original post is, but it is requoted in post # 1311 with a picture of the original poster's 3 daughters - very cute!  Also, there were some pics on post #1050 and #1311 - one of those is of the BBB brochure and has some African American princesses in the ad.  I'm sure there are more out there, but like you said this thread is ginormous!  Hope that helps!

Sara


----------



## ShellyShell

mom2mek said:


> I'm not sure of where the original post is, but it is requoted in post # 1311 with a picture of the original poster's 3 daughters - very cute!  Also, there were some pics on post #1050 and #1311 - one of those is of the BBB brochure and has some African American princesses in the ad.  I'm sure there are more out there, but like you said this thread is ginormous!  Hope that helps!
> 
> Sara



Thanks I'll search for those post!


----------



## cinderella73

FGIT 
Big thread so I am sorry if its already been answered. But what are the largest sizes the dresses come in? My DD is 13 and actually just admitted it would have been fun to get a dress. I know they are probaly just kids sizes but thought I would ask. We have a apt at the Mk location in a week. Btw are you working in only the Mk location? It would have been nice to say hello to you! Thanks!


----------



## aprince&princess

I just saw a post on pg 104 that says the dresses go up to size XL (14-16).


----------



## cinderella73

aprince&princess said:


> I just saw a post on pg 104 that says the dresses go up to size XL (14-16).



14 16  That might work.. maybe. My DD is tall so maybe not. But she does wear some 16 's still . Thank you! 



~~ Btw what does everyone think about a 13 year old getting a dress ? Is it to much? I mean my DD is a typical 13 in every way but she does still love the princess's . Do you think it would look odd or anyone would comment? Especially since she is tall. I know her girlfriends back home might pick on it. But it isnt home and I know things are different there. So I dunno what to do. Advice? Remember that she is very thinn but she is a bit tall for her age.


----------



## Twilight Terror

cinderella73 said:
			
		

> ~~ Btw what does everyone think about a 13 year old getting a dress ? Is it to much? I mean my DD is a typical 13 in every way but she does still love the princess's.



If it fits and she wants to wears it, I say go for it! I will admit to going into the dressing room and trying some of the XL dresses (most actually fitted!) ones before my BBB appointment, and I'm 24!  Not quite sure what the wonderful world of Disney would have made of that, but alas it didn't happen. I really wanted the only dress they didn't have in an XL at the time - Belle's red Christmas dress! Although I was very tempted by the Aurora one, I stuck with my homemade Tinkerbell one!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

cinderella73 said:


> 14 16  That might work.. maybe. My DD is tall so maybe not. But she does wear some 16 's still . Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~ Btw what does everyone think about a 13 year old getting a dress ? Is it to much? I mean my DD is a typical 13 in every way but she does still love the princess's . Do you think it would look odd or anyone would comment? Especially since she is tall. I know her girlfriends back home might pick on it. But it isnt home and I know things are different there. So I dunno what to do. Advice? Remember that she is very thinn but she is a bit tall for her age.


Well if she or you are worried about the costume itself maybe the Hannah Montanna costume will make you both feel better. She is not "princessey" and she is in fashion. The costume only goes to large but it does run big. If she is as tall as you say this will fit perfectly. Give her that option and see what she says.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

O.K. everyone I went to my appt. at the Mk last friday. I had a good time. The mood is a little different than what I am used to. But all that matters is that my dn enjoyed it. Things to look out for.... If you want your dp hairstyle to last ask the fgit to use some hair products (gels and such). My friend went with me and her dp "fairytail" did not make it out the park. The photostudio is located at Exposition Hall at the end of mainstreet, so maybe you will want to do your photoshoot after you have done the park. If not then theres going to be alot of walking around. You can take photos in the rose garden but thats all they do, no studio shots here. The mk bbb is beautiful!!!!!! It looks like something you would find in a castle. There is a "Royal Throne" that is in the bbb but the only princesses I saw taking pics in it are the ones that got "Castle" pkgs. I hope thats not true. Working on pics now. Will post soon. I think the place is great and I hope you all do to.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

dis princess said:


> heyy! i love bibbidi bobbidi boutique! and i have seen it very briefly walking around disney last year. However I didn't get to look very well. I am a 13 year old but love princess's this is my type of thing!!!! I am going with my family and other family friends in April. I was just wondering if anyone could help me with what i should do. some tips. and maybe, if possible, send me the pics of the costume, so i could have an idea on which princess to be  .
> 
> thanks so muchh
> 
> ~ Dis princess


first call 407-WDW-STYL and make an appt. Then check out this thread it has pics of alot of the dresses that are at the bbb. All three hairstyles are posted as well so you can take a look at these. Good Luck Dis Princess I hope to see you soon!!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Kathleendan said:


> Great picture.  My daughter has a reservation there in January and can't wait.  We bought a Jasmine costume at the Disney Store here that she will wear to BBB.  She also bought the headpiece to match, if she brings this to BBB will they be able to use it with her hairstyle, I think she's doing the Diva hairstyle.


Yes we can add any headpiece you may have to the hairstyle you pick. NO WORRIES!!!


----------



## graciegirlie

There are pics of the new MK location on another site. I don't think I can mention the name but the MK location looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Kathleendan

F.G.I.Training said:


> Yes we can add any headpiece you may have to the hairstyle you pick. NO WORRIES!!!



Thank you, she will be thrilled.


----------



## McKelly

So do we know if the pictures on the throne come with the castle photo package?  Or does that just go on photopass and then you have to go down to the Emporium?


----------



## AngieBelle

McKelly said:


> So do we know if the pictures on the throne come with the castle photo package?  Or does that just go on photopass and then you have to go down to the Emporium?



The throne is inside the boutique, and anyone who is there is welcome to pose in it.  There are 2 photopass people working there, and I'm sure they will happy to take a picture for you.

The castle package comes with ANY 3 photopass pics you would like to have- even non-BBB pics!

And if you want the studio shots and you have the time, you are welcome to go to the studio at DTD.


----------



## eeyoregirl1970

This thread is so huge, my answer may be somewhere in here, but I wouldn't even know how to find it.  So here it is...

Do the extensions come in Ariel's haircolor?  My DD is going to be Ariel for MNSSHP and our appt for that night is 6:15 so it would be perfect if they could do her hair in mermaid color!!

tia !


----------



## AngieBelle

cinderella73 said:


> 14 16  That might work.. maybe. My DD is tall so maybe not. But she does wear some 16 's still . Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~ Btw what does everyone think about a 13 year old getting a dress ? Is it to much? I mean my DD is a typical 13 in every way but she does still love the princess's . Do you think it would look odd or anyone would comment? Especially since she is tall. I know her girlfriends back home might pick on it. But it isnt home and I know things are different there. So I dunno what to do. Advice? Remember that she is very thinn but she is a bit tall for her age.



Just a friendly warning that technically Disney has a rule that only children 10 and under are allowed to wear costumes in the parks during normal opperating hours.  They might not say anything once you are already in the park, but they will likely refuse entry at the gate if a teen or adult is dressed as a Disney character.  (They want to avoid confusion with the actually Disney characters.)

BUT- at Not-so-Scary and Pirate Princess Parties, teens and adults CAN dress up!

I love to dress up in costumes myself and am only telling you this because I'd hate to see you go through all the trouble to get a costume only to get turned away or ordered to take it off.


----------



## AngieBelle

eeyoregirl1970 said:


> This thread is so huge, my answer may be somewhere in here, but I wouldn't even know how to find it.  So here it is...
> 
> Do the extensions come in Ariel's haircolor?  My DD is going to be Ariel for MNSSHP and our appt for that night is 6:15 so it would be perfect if they could do her hair in mermaid color!!
> 
> tia !




Not yet!  There is currently no red hair extension, but it should be coming at some point in the future.


----------



## UtahMama

YAYYY! I just booked the $49.95 package at the DTD BBB for the 30th of this month. They had lots of appts. open whereas the MK location only had one opening that whole day. We should get a lot of "mileage" out of this hairstyle since we will be going to Chef Mickeys, MK, and MNSSHP where she will change out of her princess costume and become a witch! 

I've only read a little of this huge thread, so I know to tell the fgit to really hairspray the dickins out of her fine blonde hair.

Is there a photo pass guy there to take pictures of the process? I'm sure the answer to that question lies somewhere in these many many pages, but could someone answer that question again for me please?

And, when they say "hair and makeup" WHAT is included with the "hair" part? Any hairpieces are extra I'm assuming???? 

Did I mention I'm a hairdresser? But it''l be fun to watch her get her princess do from someone else!!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

AngieBelle said:


> The throne is inside the boutique, and anyone who is there is welcome to pose in it.  There are 2 photopass people working there, and I'm sure they will happy to take a picture for you.
> 
> The castle package comes with ANY 3 photopass pics you would like to have- even non-BBB pics!
> 
> And if you want the studio shots and you have the time, you are welcome to go to the studio at DTD.




Is DTD the only place to do the studio shots? Another poster said there is going to be a place in the Emporium to do the shots, does anyone know what is the correct answer to this?? Just curious.


----------



## momtoamulan

I like the pirate one!


----------



## Disbug

UtahMama said:


> Is there a photo pass guy there to take pictures of the process? I'm sure the answer to that question lies somewhere in these many many pages, but could someone answer that question again for me please?
> 
> And, when they say "hair and makeup" WHAT is included with the "hair" part? Any hairpieces are extra I'm assuming????



Hey, UtahMama! There is definitely PhotoPass photographers there to capture the moment! I had 2 of my 3 daughters being coiffed at the same time, so thank goodness for the Photopass. I couldn't be in both places at the same time!

The hairpieces actually are included with the "DO".... DD12 did the brown hair extensions, and DD5 did the Pop Diva rainbow colored extensions. Some of the more elaborate headpieces may be purchased separately.


----------



## twinnybelles

For the photo packages, is this true, we will need to travel back across MK for the pics? I would think logistically, to get the best photos, you should go right away.... Kind of a bummer, and a waste of time!


----------



## i3utterfli82

Can someone please post pictures, or a link to pictures of the new BBB at MK!!

Thank you!


----------



## psmomma

i3utterfli82 said:


> Can someone please post pictures, or a link to pictures of the new BBB at MK!!
> 
> Thank you!




 

http://www.allearsnet.com/blogs/lindamac/2007/09/previewing_the_new_bibbiddi_bo_1.html

Hope this helps!!


----------



## 4-for-Disney

We have appointments for my daughters and my wife on Nov 10th at the MK BBB. It looks so awesome! I am sure they can't wait! However, my daughters don't even know about this trip so they will be floored!


----------



## Granite State Heidi

mommykds said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> No, we didn't do the studio photos.  I took many & got alot on the photopass CD.  Here are some from photopass.



Did you order your photopass photos from home?  I love the official WDW "enhancements" that has the BBB logo and year on one of your photos.  Can those be added from your PhotoPass account at home?


----------



## AngieBelle

jnjusoioa said:


> Is DTD the only place to do the studio shots? Another poster said there is going to be a place in the Emporium to do the shots, does anyone know what is the correct answer to this?? Just curious.




I have heard that they are doing photos somewhere over by Expo Hall, but I'm not sure if they actually have a studio set up over there or not.  I haven't had the chance to walk over there and check.


----------



## buffy0214

Disbug said:


> Hey, UtahMama! There is definitely PhotoPass photographers there to capture the moment! I had 2 of my 3 daughters being coiffed at the same time, so thank goodness for the Photopass. I couldn't be in both places at the same time!



Thanks for posting this about how good the Photopass photographers are. I have 2 daughters going in within 10 minutes of each other.


----------



## Reese

Disbug said:


> There is definitely PhotoPass photographers there to capture the moment! I had 2 of my 3 daughters being coiffed at the same time, so thank goodness for the Photopass. I couldn't be in both places at the same time!



Three of mine were getting done at the same time.  I don't know how the photopass photographer kept them straight.  I was impressed when I seen the photopass pics as I was half expecting either a missing DD or one that didn't belong to me .


----------



## Tanya90210

These are great shots!! I can't wait till we go.... 

One question.... I am sure it has been asked but after 113 pages it's hard to keep track

I already have an appt for DD while we are there for the Castle BBB and we are thinking of doing the Diva hairstyle... but I'd like for her to have the crown instead of barettes... I have see a few shots in here with what I am hoping for her to have.... so is it more to have the tiara?


----------



## Disbug

Tanya90210 said:


> ... we are thinking of doing the Diva hairstyle... but I'd like for her to have the crown instead of barettes... I have see a few shots in here with what I am hoping for her to have.... so is it more to have the tiara?



Each style comes with either a hairpiece or a tiara... something that is unique to that style. I have heard of people purchasing a tiara separately in order to add to their basic style. I imagine if she gets the hair extensions, the tiara would be extra...

But *F.G.I.T.* would probably be a better resource to answer definitively...


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

You will have to purchase the tiara in addition to the diva hairstyle it is 10.00+/- don't really remember anymore. Just make sure you let your FGIT know in advace so that they can put it in when they are doing the hairstyle.


----------



## kimkarli

The tiara comes with the classic princess style - correct?


----------



## Tanya90210

Disbug said:


> Each style comes with either a hairpiece or a tiara... something that is unique to that style. I have heard of people purchasing a tiara separately in order to add to their basic style. I imagine if she gets the hair extensions, the tiara would be extra...
> 
> But *F.G.I.T.* would probably be a better resource to answer definitively...





cancer_survivor_06 said:


> You will have to purchase the tiara in addition to the diva hairstyle it is 10.00+/- don't really remember anymore. Just make sure you let your FGIT know in advace so that they can put it in when they are doing the hairstyle.




Thank you for your replies... I had a feeling that was the answer... but figured I'd ask just in case.... I will probably just pay the extra for it.... that was the main reason for me wanting her to do t he classic style... but I think she'd look adorable as the Diva style so I think I'll just pay the extra for it... and maybe get one for myself too


----------



## eeyore45

Last year I didnt make an appt - so I bought dd the tiara I believe it was $12.99 - so this year, we're bringing it with us!!  WE have an appt!!

Thanks for the photos, where'd you get those cute rhinestones for her face?  do they itch?  They look so cute!


----------



## dis princess

i have been trying too look through all the posts of this treead but there are so many!!!!!! i have seen that you have to be 10 and under to go into the parks in a costume. Is this true or can we. I am 13 and myself and a firend of mine, 10, want to do the castle packages. Also if i it cna someone please posts pics of the tink costume, i haven't seen any.

Thanks in advanced!!!
~ Courntey


----------



## cinderella73

dis princess said:


> i have been trying too look through all the posts of this treead but there are so many!!!!!! i have seen that you have to be 10 and under to go into the parks in a costume. Is this true or can we. I am 13 and myself and a firend of mine, 10, want to do the castle packages. Also if i it cna someone please posts pics of the tink costume, i haven't seen any.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!!!
> ~ Courntey



I am wondering as well. Since why would they sell 14/16 if only 10 year olds could wear the costume? I know that there are some larger size 10 year olds but then they wouldnt need a 16 but a plus size so that the costume wouldnt be to long either. 

This confuses me. Is there a number I can call? Like a corporate number ? Id rather not call the reservation number because I would trust someone higher up better. 

~~~ I just emailed  wdw guest relations. I will let you all know what I hear back. This will be helpful in the event you have a tall 10 year old as well! I would hate to see a kid told to change after a parent spent all that money or a child feel bad. Hopefully this will clear it all up. 

We already decided that we would probaly just do a pretty sundress the day My DD goes. But god forbid we get there and she falls in love with something I wouldnt want her to be hurt or embarassed if someone approached her complaining. Especially when I just paid for the whole BBB thing in the first place!!!


----------



## dis princess

thanks! I hope we can figure this out!!


~ Courtney


----------



## Fire14

To answer someone's ? a few pages back. Yes "big" kids can do BBB and have photos taken. We just can't do Castle pkg. with dress.


----------



## Pennykay

I have an appointment for the Coach package at the MK location.  Can we still get studio photos, or photos in the Rose Garden?  Or is it extra?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Pennykay said:


> I have an appointment for the Coach package at the MK location. Can we still get studio photos, or photos in the Rose Garden? Or is it extra?


 
yes you can still do the studio photos. I don't know anything about the rose garden photos so I can't answer that.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

I just got the coach package done a little over a week ago, and I definitely thought it was worth it!


----------



## dis princess

sorry to be such a pain but i thought of another question. When you do the castle package can you create your own wand at the station in the WOD or do you get the original one that comes with the costume?
thanks

also if anyone could answer my question posted earlier that would be great! thanks!


----------



## AngieBelle

dis princess said:


> sorry to be such a pain but i thought of another question. When you do the castle package can you create your own wand at the station in the WOD or do you get the original one that comes with the costume?
> thanks
> 
> also if anyone could answer my question posted earlier that would be great! thanks!



You get one of the light-up princess wands that go with the various dresses.  They will automatically pick the one for the princess you choose for the dress, but I'm pretty sure you may get one for any princess you want to if you ask.


----------



## pl'smama

Cloudless Nights said:


> I just got the coach package done a little over a week ago, and I definitely thought it was worth it!





And you are right, it was worth it!!  Cloudless Nights, you look awesome and also look like you had a wonderful time. Thanks for sharing with us!

Suz


----------



## Mickey_Lynne

I think I am going to book this later for my daughters. The older ones are teenagers but are interested in having their hair done and my youngest would like the costume and all!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

eeyoregirl1970 said:


> This thread is so huge, my answer may be somewhere in here, but I wouldn't even know how to find it.  So here it is...
> 
> Do the extensions come in Ariel's haircolor?  My DD is going to be Ariel for MNSSHP and our appt for that night is 6:15 so it would be perfect if they could do her hair in mermaid color!!
> 
> tia !


The BBB at DTD does have red hair extentions if needed.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> yes you can still do the studio photos. I don't know anything about the rose garden photos so I can't answer that.


When you have your makeover the BBB at MK sends you first to the rose garden for pics. then they send you to Exposition hall at the end of mainstreet for your studio pics. The pics in the rose garden are not extra. Remember that  to have pics. taken is free, if you want to buy any pics. you can choose the photos you want at the studio or wherever the photopass people have a place.


----------



## lookslikefun

I just booked this for my dd (3 next month). Her hair is only shoulder length. I'm guessing that they will just work with it? It would be impossible to get her hair on top of her head.  Doesn't anyone have a dd with shorter hair?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

lookslikefun said:


> I just booked this for my dd (3 next month). Her hair is only shoulder length. I'm guessing that they will just work with it? It would be impossible to get her hair on top of her head.  Doesn't anyone have a dd with shorter hair?


Dont worry!!! the f.g.i.t. will be able to work with it. If it all cannot go up she will leave a small amount down and put the rest up. NO WORRIES!!!!


----------



## lookslikefun

F.G.I.Training said:


> Dont worry!!! the f.g.i.t. will be able to work with it. If it all cannot go up she will leave a small amount down and put the rest up. NO WORRIES!!!!



 Thanks for the reassurance! My dd loves to be pampered. Lol, no idea where she gets that from. Can't wait for her appt. I made one for my ds (5) also. Should be fun.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

jnjusoioa said:


> Is DTD the only place to do the studio shots? Another poster said there is going to be a place in the Emporium to do the shots, does anyone know what is the correct answer to this?? Just curious.


yes there is a photostudio at the Mk BBB and it is located at the end of mainstreet( the entrance to the park on the right hand side if coming into the park). This place is called Exposition Hall. Here is where they take pics of the princesses on props and such.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Disbug said:


> Each style comes with either a hairpiece or a tiara... something that is unique to that style. I have heard of people purchasing a tiara separately in order to add to their basic style. I imagine if she gets the hair extensions, the tiara would be extra...
> 
> But *F.G.I.T.* would probably be a better resource to answer definitively...


cancer survivor and disbug are right you will have to purchace the tiara seperate. You will still get the mickey barrets to go with the "diva" style and your f.g.i.t. can put them all in your hair if you want.


----------



## pl'smama

Hi Everyone, hope you are all having a wonderful day!!  (I just love this thread and it makes me feel happy to read everyone' s posts and be a part of the magic!!I

F.G.I.Training, you answered a question earlier about short hair, but I have to ask another one.  I am hoping to take my DP in January.  We will be celebrating her fifth birthday and I know she just loves the pictures of everyone's DP on this thread.  My DP's hair is currently cut in a wedge, so it is short in the back and comes to her chin in the front.  I read another post from you awhile back about the hair being 5 inches from her scalp and in the front it is well more than five inches, but in the back it is not.  I am planning to let it grow for the next four months so the back will be longer, but it may still not get into a pony.

Have you seen any DP's with hair of this style and still been able to get it up??

Thank you and have a wonderful day!!

Suz


----------



## Mickey_Lynne

Hello!

I have appointments for my 3 daughters at the BBB in DD at 1:00. My youngest is having the castle package and my two oldest daughters are having the crown packages (all with photo shoots afterwards). Can you tell me how long it normally takes and if they usually start on time?

The reason I ask is because we are going to the MNSSHP party that night and have 4:00 dinner reservations at the Crystal Palace and I'm figuring it is going to take about an one hour transportation to get back over there afterwards. I am hoping to be out of there before 3:00. Do you think I will be or should I reschedule for an earlier appointment on that day?

Mickey_Lynne


----------



## F.G.I.Training

pl'smama said:


> Hi Everyone, hope you are all having a wonderful day!!  (I just love this thread and it makes me feel happy to read everyone' s posts and be a part of the magic!!I
> 
> F.G.I.Training, you answered a question earlier about short hair, but I have to ask another one.  I am hoping to take my DP in January.  We will be celebrating her fifth birthday and I know she just loves the pictures of everyone's DP on this thread.  My DP's hair is currently cut in a wedge, so it is short in the back and comes to her chin in the front.  I read another post from you awhile back about the hair being 5 inches from her scalp and in the front it is well more than five inches, but in the back it is not.  I am planning to let it grow for the next four months so the back will be longer, but it may still not get into a pony.
> 
> Have you seen any DP's with hair of this style and still been able to get it up??
> 
> Thank you and have a wonderful day!!
> 
> Suz


yes it can be done in the fairytayle style. It will be put in a high ponytail. The back will be left down and if it(the back) is long enough it will be geled or flipped. I have done many heads with this hairstyle it seams to be very popular. It can be done. NO WORRIES!!!!


----------



## Disbug

Mickey_Lynne said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have appointments for my 3 daughters at the BBB in DD at 1:00. My youngest is having the castle package and my two oldest daughters are having the crown packages (all with photo shoots afterwards). Can you tell me how long it normally takes and if they usually start on time?
> 
> The reason I ask is because we are going to the MNSSHP party that night and have 4:00 dinner reservations at the Crystal Palace and I'm figuring it is going to take about an one hour transportation to get back over there afterwards. I am hoping to be out of there before 3:00. Do you think I will be or should I reschedule for an earlier appointment on that day?
> 
> Mickey_Lynne



Hey, Mickey_Lynne! I think that sounds like enough time. Remember to check in at least 15 minutes before your appointment time. I think my two daughter's appointments ran about 20 minutes late getting started, so we just shopped in the  store until our buzzer went off. It only takes 30 to 40 minutes tops to transform the girls into princesses...
But if you'd feel more comfortable getting the girls done earlier, go ahead and try to reschedule now before those appointments are booked up!
Sounds like you are going to have a great afternoon/evening!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

You might want to reschedule for a earlier time because 1. the buses dont always run on time. 2. the photoshoot usually takes about 20 min. and then you times that by three, then you will need to wait for your prints if you choose to take any with you. The BBB runs very much on time unless there is a special event(p&pp or mickeys not-so-scary). Hope this helps!


----------



## Mickey_Lynne

I think I may try to reschedule for an earlier time tomorrow. About the castle package, does my daughter choose the dress and put it on before her hair is done, or after?

Mickey_Lynne


----------



## pl'smama

F.G.I.Training said:


> yes it can be done in the fairytayle style. It will be put in a high ponytail. The back will be left down and if it(the back) is long enough it will be geled or flipped. I have done many heads with this hairstyle it seams to be very popular. It can be done. NO WORRIES!!!!





Thank you so much F.G.I.Training, you made my night!!  I got a bit vaklemp reading your reply.  I want this for my DP so much.  She just adores dress up and pretending to be a princess ( somehow I always end up being the prince  ) but I love her and want her to have the best time.  Thank you again.

PS, you are at the DTD location, correct?  I am thinking of going there.  Having you be my DP's FGIT would just make things perfect!!

Suz


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Mickey_Lynne said:


> I think I may try to reschedule for an earlier time tomorrow. About the castle package, does my daughter choose the dress and put it on before her hair is done, or after?
> 
> Mickey_Lynne


when she comes to check in the f.g.i.t. at the front will ask her who she would like to be then ask you her sizes. The f.g.i.t.'s will then prepare the royal chambers for her so she can get dressed before she gets her hair done.


----------



## Mickey_Lynne

Thanks for the info. I will call later when I get home from work and take an earlier appointment to be on the safe side. I have another question, if someone has just the "coach" package can they still have the photo shoot afterwards? Especially since my oldest have a ton of dance costumes they could wear there or even if they just stayed in their regular clothes with the sash it would be nice to have their photos taken.


----------



## kaysmommie

So they do have a studio at the MK location for photopass photo's?  I thought for some reason they did not.  I want to take DD and get her pics taken after her makeover at MK.  Do they usually run on time at BBB?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Mickey_Lynne said:


> Thanks for the info. I will call later when I get home from work and take an earlier appointment to be on the safe side. I have another question, if someone has just the "coach" package can they still have the photo shoot afterwards? Especially since my oldest have a ton of dance costumes they could wear there or even if they just stayed in their regular clothes with the sash it would be nice to have their photos taken.


 

Yes your older daughters can do the photo shoot as well anyway they want to they can only wear there costumes in the park for the party if they are over 10.


----------



## dis princess

i was wondering if there are any exceptions to letting teens into the park with a costume if you get BBB done? I am going to be 14. I am petiete and don't really look like a full grown princess, but i don't look 8 either. Just wondering if a F.G.I.T could answer this or someone that works at disney thanks!!


----------



## Mickey_Lynne

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Yes your older daughters can do the photo shoot as well anyway they want to they can only wear there costumes in the park for the party if they are over 10.



Could you please clarify about being over 10 to wear a costume in the park? This is our first trip to Disney and this is the first I hear of this. After the girls have their makeover at the BBB in DTD are they not going to be able to walk around in costumes? My daughters are 10, 14 and 16. We are going to the MNSSHP and have dinner reservations at 4:00 and I was planning on having my youngest daughter stay in her princess gown all day after her makeover. And my oldest daughters are probably putting on their costumes for the party in the morning before our BBB appointment so they will be dressed for the photo shoot afterwards. Are costumes not allowed even during the MNSSHP? I am confused.  

Mickey_Lynne


----------



## AngieBelle

Mickey_Lynne said:


> Could you please clarify about being over 10 to wear a costume in the park? This is our first trip to Disney and this is the first I hear of this. After the girls have their makeover at the BBB in DTD are they not going to be able to walk around in costumes? My daughters are 10, 14 and 16. We are going to the MNSSHP and have dinner reservations at 4:00 and I was planning on having my youngest daughter stay in her princess gown all day after her makeover. And my oldest daughters are probably putting on their costumes for the party in the morning before our BBB appointment so they will be dressed for the photo shoot afterwards. Are costumes not allowed even during the MNSSHP? I am confused.
> 
> Mickey_Lynne



I think someone mistyped.

It's only 10 and UNDER that can dress during normal park hours.  However, for MNSSHP EVERYONE is welcome to dress up.


----------



## Mickey_Lynne

I hope it is 10 and under because my youngest daughter   will want to wear her dress all day. At Disney though, as far as passes and dining etc. 10 and over is considered an adult. She will be real disappointed if she can't keep her princess dress on all day. My older daughters will not will want to be in costume all day so that shouldn't be a problem. They might only for the photo shoot and the MNSSHP party (if that!!!).


----------



## Mickey_Lynne

F.G.I.Training said:


> when she comes to check in the f.g.i.t. at the front will ask her who she would like to be then ask you her sizes. The f.g.i.t.'s will then prepare the royal chambers for her so she can get dressed before she gets her hair done.



When we arrive early will be have a chance to look around at costumes and stuff to decide which one she wants to be or do we have to already know upon arriving? Is there a book to look at or do we browse the merchandise?

Thanks


----------



## kxmeeh

I am so excited.  we have our big day booked for BBB in MK at 1.00.  then dinner at the castle at 5.30 and the mvmcp that night (20th)  my youngest is 6 and she does wear a size 12-14, so i am very glad to hear they do have bigger sizes.  my oldest daughter is 10.  she is going to wear her dress to the boutique then get hair, make up and nails done.  then it is my turn, i am getting hair and make up done.  it is going to be a complete girls day and i can't wait.  does anyone know if i can get the 2 girls in one photo session (it comes only with the youngest's package)


----------



## disneygirl319

Sorry if this was already answered but I was trying to look through all the responses and didn't see the answer right away but....

I saw that they have the 'cool dude' package but does anyone know about the MICKEY FADE for boys??  I overheard someone on the bus that had taken their DD to BBB and she mentioned that they had it.  If they do, does anyone have a photo?

Thanks!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Yes your older daughters can do the photo shoot as well anyway they want to they can only wear there costumes in the park for the party if they are *over 10*.


 


Mickey_Lynne said:


> Could you please clarify about being over 10 to wear a costume in the park? This is our first trip to Disney and this is the first I hear of this. After the girls have their makeover at the BBB in DTD are they not going to be able to walk around in costumes? My daughters are 10, 14 and 16. We are going to the MNSSHP and have dinner reservations at 4:00 and I was planning on having my youngest daughter stay in her princess gown all day after her makeover. And my oldest daughters are probably putting on their costumes for the party in the morning before our BBB appointment so they will be dressed for the photo shoot afterwards. Are costumes not allowed even during the MNSSHP? I am confused.
> 
> Mickey_Lynne


 
During regular park hour princess' *over* the age of 10 are not able to wear costumes. During party hours princess' of all ages are eligible to wear costumes.


----------



## joy13

Mickey_Lynne said:


> Could you please clarify about being over 10 to wear a costume in the park? This is our first trip to Disney and this is the first I hear of this. After the girls have their makeover at the BBB in DTD are they not going to be able to walk around in costumes? My daughters are 10, 14 and 16. We are going to the MNSSHP and have dinner reservations at 4:00 and I was planning on having my youngest daughter stay in her princess gown all day after her makeover. And my oldest daughters are probably putting on their costumes for the party in the morning before our BBB appointment so they will be dressed for the photo shoot afterwards. Are costumes not allowed even during the MNSSHP? I am confused.
> 
> Mickey_Lynne



You should be fine.  They start letting people in for the MNSSHP at 4:00 so if your ADR's are for 4:00 I doubt they would give you a hard time about the older girl's being dressed up.  Anyone can wear costumes during the party.


----------



## dance2874

My DD has a 8am appt for the MK location on Sat the 21st  Do we have to make a separate appt for the photo shoot, or just head over there when she is done to have them taken?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

You just head over there when she is done at BBB.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> You just head over there when she is done at BBB.



What if you can't go directly after BBB because of a scheduled ADR - can you go later?  I'm just aftraid we won't have enough time to walk to the photo shoot and then walk back to the castle for lunch.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

JJ&JSMOM said:


> What if you can't go directly after BBB because of a scheduled ADR - can you go later? I'm just aftraid we won't have enough time to walk to the photo shoot and then walk back to the castle for lunch.


 

Its not an appt for the photo shoot so you could go at anytime that you want.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

JJ&JSMOM said:


> What if you can't go directly after BBB because of a scheduled ADR - can you go later?  I'm just aftraid we won't have enough time to walk to the photo shoot and then walk back to the castle for lunch.



I must admit that I am a little disappointed that the photo shoot is at the other end of Main Street in the MK.  When I made our appt months ago, I was led to believe that it would be right there.  We have a 9:10 appt and a 10:20 ADR in the castle.  Not sure if we will get to do the photo shoot before we eat.. I hope so!!


----------



## dis princess

i was wondering if there are any exceptions to letting teens into the park with a costume if you get BBB done? I am going to be 14. I am petiete and don't really look like a full grown princess, but i don't look 8 either. Just wondering if a F.G.I.T could answer this or someone that works at disney thanks!!


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> I must admit that I am a little disappointed that the photo shoot is at the other end of Main Street in the MK.  When I made our appt months ago, I was led to believe that it would be right there.  We have a 9:10 appt and a 10:20 ADR in the castle.  Not sure if we will get to do the photo shoot before we eat.. I hope so!!



I agree.  I don't mind getting her pics done before we leave the park but I did want to have them done immediately after & definitely before we went to eat.  I'm not sure how long she'll want to stay dressed up - it depends on the weather & how itchy her dress is.  

But I guess we'll just have to see how it works out - hopefully we both have time in between to get our princesses pics done before they eat.  We'll probably have enough time but its too bad they have to walk back to the beginning of Main St and then back to the castle - especially in 80 degree heat all dressed up.  Not very good planning on disneys part.  

I hope you have a fabulous vacation!


----------



## amy4bruce

I just love this thread.   

I have two questions- My DD7 really wants to get the Pop Princess doo.  She will be wearing her EHS Cheerleader Outfit from HSM.   She is just not into princesses any more.   

My question is can you pick what color extensions are?  She is hoping to have something match her cheerleading outfit.   

Also we have a 8am appointment in the castle this Sunday.  She is getting her hair, makeup and nails done.  I did not arrange a photo shoot.    I would like to take her to one but is there a lot of pressure to buy the pictures and about how much do they run?   

Thanks for this thread cancersurvivor!     It is the greatest. 

I can't believe we leave in less than 48 hours.   Pixie Dust to all.


----------



## newholidayx2

any chance of just having nails done?


----------



## pyrxtc

I ahve my apointment set up in January for the Castle package, My DD has decided that she wants to wear the gown she already has. (deluxe Cinderella froma two yrs back). I won't be buying her the shoes since she knows she wants to wear something comfortable all day.

Should I call and change the package? She will still want all the other stuff. I want the package even though I will be taking my own pictures also and probably buying the CD too.

Also she will be 11 for this trip, Can she not walk around all day in the dress in the park? Did I really read it was for 10 and under only? She won't even have been 11 for a month yet. I have my Appt in the morning so she can be Cinderella all day before our 1900 Park Fare dinner. I'm afraid you're goign to tell me she can't wear it since she may be mistaken for Cinderella in the park. 

This picture was taken this August, she is about 5 ft tall and no, she does not ahve any make-up on in the photo. it's all her. She won't be 11 til mid-December.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

newholidayx2 said:


> any chance of just having nails done?


 

Painted or the press on nails. When we were there in dec we were able to purchase the press on nails in world of disney. If you don't want to pay BBB prices just to have nails done.


----------



## cinderella73

Well I am still waiting to hear back from guest services about the age thing. I know everyone has said 10 but with Disney it seems like they have a lot of crazy unoffical policys and so on. So I wanted to confirm . Btw your daughter is beautiful. She would make a lovely Cinderella. 


Is there a phone number for guest services anyone??? I am leaving tonight! I emailed them over a week ago. Thanks



pyrxtc said:


> I ahve my apointment set up in January for the Castle package, My DD has decided that she wants to wear the gown she already has. (deluxe Cinderella froma two yrs back). I won't be buying her the shoes since she knows she wants to wear something comfortable all day.
> 
> Should I call and change the package? She will still want all the other stuff. I want the package even though I will be taking my own pictures also and probably buying the CD too.
> 
> Also she will be 11 for this trip, Can she not walk around all day in the dress in the park? Did I really read it was for 10 and under only? She won't even have been 11 for a month yet. I have my Appt in the morning so she can be Cinderella all day before our 1900 Park Fare dinner. I'm afraid you're goign to tell me she can't wear it since she may be mistaken for Cinderella in the park.
> 
> This picture was taken this August, she is about 5 ft tall and no, she does not ahve any make-up on in the photo. it's all her. She won't be 11 til mid-December.


----------



## pyrxtc

Thank you1 She is pretty and I'm scared for high school. We had an exchange student last year stay wiht us and he told he would be back in 10 yrs to marry her. LOL!! He is 17 now, but 10 yrs is fine. He was a really nice kid.

She wore the costume a few yrs ago for Halloween and the likeness was remarable, not wiht her being older and taller......


----------



## amy4bruce

Please tell me about the photo sessions.  We are not getting the package with the dress - can we still do the session.  

Also how much are the pictures?   Is there a lot of pressure to buy the pictures?  Can you buy just a few?    

Thanks- we leave in less than 24 hours for the world.   
Our BBB appointment is for 8am Sunday at MK.  I just can't wait.


----------



## mom2mek

amy4bruce said:


> Please tell me about the photo sessions.  We are not getting the package with the dress - can we still do the session.
> 
> Also how much are the pictures?   Is there a lot of pressure to buy the pictures?  Can you buy just a few?
> 
> Thanks- we leave in less than 24 hours for the world.
> Our BBB appointment is for 8am Sunday at MK.  I just can't wait.



It is my understanding that you do not need to get the Castle pkg to have the photos taken.  Anyone can have the pics taken.  The pictures can be put on your photopass card and then you can buy them individually when you get home or purchase the CD with all your pictures (including the BBB ones) from the parks when you get home.  Good deal if you get a lot of pictures taken from the photopass people during your trip.   Have a great time!   

Sara


----------



## kaysmommie

pyrxtc said:


> I ahve my apointment set up in January for the Castle package, My DD has decided that she wants to wear the gown she already has. (deluxe Cinderella froma two yrs back). I won't be buying her the shoes since she knows she wants to wear something comfortable all day.
> 
> Should I call and change the package? She will still want all the other stuff. I want the package even though I will be taking my own pictures also and probably buying the CD too.
> 
> Also she will be 11 for this trip, Can she not walk around all day in the dress in the park? Did I really read it was for 10 and under only? She won't even have been 11 for a month yet. I have my Appt in the morning so she can be Cinderella all day before our 1900 Park Fare dinner. I'm afraid you're goign to tell me she can't wear it since she may be mistaken for Cinderella in the park.
> 
> This picture was taken this August, she is about 5 ft tall and no, she does not ahve any make-up on in the photo. it's all her. She won't be 11 til mid-December.



Your DD is very pretty!  She doesn't make up and she is almost tall as me (5'2").  Her hair is much darker than Cinderellas though so I don't think you will have a problem.  You can tell she is a kid still.  I would let her wear her costume since she is just turning 11 before the trip.  I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## pyrxtc

pyrxtc said:


> I have my apointment set up in January for the Castle package, My DD has decided that she wants to wear the gown she already has. (deluxe Cinderella froma two yrs back). I won't be buying her the shoes since she knows she wants to wear something comfortable all day.
> 
> Should I call and change the package? She will still want all the other stuff. I want the package even though I will be taking my own pictures also and probably buying the CD too.



So, does anyone knwo the answer to my questions? 

thanks for the compliments on my DD. I'll be sure to pass them on. Her hair is actually a little lighter than in the picture, it's the way the sun was and such that makes it look so dark. It looks more like thsi in real life but more lowlights.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Are you still wanting to purchase a new costume for her and all of the accessories that go with it. Anyone can do the photos so you don't have to buy that package for the photos plus you can take as many photos as you would like.

I you don't want a new costume that I would change the package. You can do the crown package and get everything from the castle package except the costume, accessories, and photos. After taking the photos you can decide if you want to purchase any then or not, you don't have to get a costume if your or dd doesn't want to and she can pick what ever accessories that she might want like build your own crown or wand instead of the stand ones.


----------



## pyrxtc

thank you! No she doesn't want/need a new costume. But she does need gloves cuz she lost hers. I'll have to call tomorrow and change the package I booked.


----------



## kaysmommie

pyrxtc said:


> So, does anyone knwo the answer to my questions?
> 
> thanks for the compliments on my DD. I'll be sure to pass them on. Her hair is actually a little lighter than in the picture, it's the way the sun was and such that makes it look so dark. It looks more like thsi in real life but more lowlights.



Well maybe she will be mistaken for Cinderella. I hope since she is young that she will be fine wearing her costume in the park.  It's not like she is and adult and is going to do any harm looking like a real princess.  Little girls will think she's the real Cinderella.  Have fun on vacation.


----------



## McKelly

Sorry, if this has been asked before, but this is a long thread to go through every post!!  If I just book the middle package, hair, make-up and nails, and then my DD decides she wants a costume, can I purchase a costume at BBB, or do I have to book the castle package initially?  Thanks!

We are going June of 2008, and she is saying she wants to wear a Tinkerbell costume, but nine months from now, who knows!!!  I hate to pay all of that money and then she doesn't want to wear the costume.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

McKelly said:


> Sorry, if this has been asked before, but this is a long thread to go through every post!! If I just book the middle package, hair, make-up and nails, and then my DD decides she wants a costume, can I purchase a costume at BBB, or do I have to book the castle package initially? Thanks!
> 
> We are going June of 2008, and she is saying she wants to wear a Tinkerbell costume, but nine months from now, who knows!!! I hate to pay all of that money and then she doesn't want to wear the costume.


 
Yes if she changes her mind while at BBB you can purchase the costume.


----------



## dis princess

still wondering about the age limits and if there are any exceptions. like if you go to the mk after getting it done in DTD are they really gonna make you take off your costume??


thanks in advenced


----------



## McKelly

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Yes if she changes her mind while at BBB you can purchase the costume.



Thanks, so if we want to buy the costume, will they just charge us the castle package price, or can we buy the costume there without all of the accessories?


----------



## aprincess'smommy

Does anyone on here know if the BBB has any headpiece other than a crown for a Cindy costume? My DD3  has the dress, shoes, and gloves for her seating there; we just don't have a headpiece...mainly because she wants a headband just like Cindy. If they don't have a headband, are there small crowns? Those giant beaded ones will look kinda funny on her little head (imagine a miss universe crown on a smaller then average 3 yr old ). I guess I could wait until we get there, but if I can find out now it will help me to find out if the headband is important enough to her to get one before we go.  Thanks so much to anyone that has any information 

PS: Totally off the subject, but I have to say, I am fairly new to the boards and y'all have all been so great


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

aprincess'smommy said:


> Does anyone on here know if the BBB has any headpiece other than a crown for a Cindy costume? My DD3  has the dress, shoes, and gloves for her seating there; we just don't have a headpiece...mainly because she wants a headband just like Cindy. If they don't have a headband, are there small crowns? Those giant beaded ones will look kinda funny on her little head (imagine a miss universe crown on a smaller then average 3 yr old ). I guess I could wait until we get there, but if I can find out now it will help me to find out if the headband is important enough to her to get one before we go.  Thanks so much to anyone that has any information
> 
> PS: Totally off the subject, but I have to say, I am fairly new to the boards and y'all have all been so great



I'm sorry I don't know if they sell the headband or not.  But I do know they sell the handband and also a small crown at www.mydressuptrunk.com as I ordered the crown for my DD2.  I also bought a white glittered headband at WalMart - it looks beautiful w/her Cinderella dress.  Hope someone comes forward w/an answer to your question.  If not, you could check the above website or local store.  Have a great time.


----------



## cdotla

Does anyone have a review or pictures of the MK location?

What are the hours of operation of the Photo Studio at the end of Main Street?

And what is the Rose Garden?  Is that an indoor area inside the Palace within the BBB or is it outside?

TIA


----------



## goodferry

http://www.allearsnet.com/blogs/lindamac/2007/09/previewing_the_new_bibbiddi_bo_1.html


----------



## sallyjane

I don't know it this has been asked before- this thread is long. I tried a search but no luck. Do you leave a gratuity (tip) to the fairy godmother in trainning? If you do how much do you leave? 20%? 

Thanks in advance. We will be at MK in around a month and I want to make sure to budget for everything possible.


----------



## lala3291

sallyjane said:


> I don't know it this has been asked before- this thread is long. I tried a search but no luck. Do you leave a gratuity (tip) to the fairy godmother in trainning? If you do how much do you leave? 20%?
> 
> Thanks in advance. We will be at MK in around a month and I want to make sure to budget for everything possible.



Hello,
The FGIT do not accept tips.  
Have a great trip!


----------



## sallyjane

lala3291 said:


> Hello,
> The FGIT do not accept tips.
> Have a great trip!



Thank you lala for your quick response


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

aprincess'smommy said:


> Does anyone on here know if the BBB has any headpiece other than a crown for a Cindy costume? My DD3 has the dress, shoes, and gloves for her seating there; we just don't have a headpiece...mainly because she wants a headband just like Cindy. If they don't have a headband, are there small crowns? Those giant beaded ones will look kinda funny on her little head (imagine a miss universe crown on a smaller then average 3 yr old ). I guess I could wait until we get there, but if I can find out now it will help me to find out if the headband is important enough to her to get one before we go. Thanks so much to anyone that has any information
> 
> PS: Totally off the subject, but I have to say, I am fairly new to the boards and y'all have all been so great


 
I don't know about mydressuptrunk but I have purchase a headband and choker necklace off of ebay for 5 dollars.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

McKelly said:


> Thanks, so if we want to buy the costume, will they just charge us the castle package price, or can we buy the costume there without all of the accessories?


 

You don't have to purchase the castle package but I am not 100% sure right now if they will let you purchase the costume. I want to say they do but at the same time I don't want to tell you one thing and it really be another. When you see FGITraining on or if you want to PM her she will be able to answer you w/ a 100% correct answer. Other then everything about I believe they will let you purchase a costume there.


----------



## monicatb

A friend of mine wants to take her daughter, but she will be 2 weeks shy from 3 years old. Would she be allowed to? She is really into Princesses and loves getting her hair done, so standing still would not be a problem.


----------



## graygables

lala3291 said:


> Hello,
> The FGIT do not accept tips.
> Have a great trip!



Actually, I heard this may be changing, so it wouldn't hurt to ask when you have your appointment...


----------



## aprincess'smommy

*JJ&JS'smom and Cancer Survivor,*
Thanks so much for the headband info. I am thinking I will just order one before we go. She seems to think that it is a must to look just like the real Cindy. Also thanks for reminding me she wore a choker; I almost forgot


----------



## texasteacher35

Bump.


----------



## Blaze12

I should have posted this here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1590363

Anyone know about photo sessions in MK for BBB??? I know in DTD, you can just walk in really  to get your photo taken on the bench, can you in MK too??


----------



## LuvAriel

lala3291 said:


> Hello,
> The FGIT do not accept tips.
> Have a great trip!



just got back, my 2 dd's had a blast!!!  Yes, BOTH of their FGIT accepted tips from me.  They did such a great job, they desrved it!!  I am happy they accepted it!!!!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

LuvAriel said:


> just got back, my 2 dd's had a blast!!!  Yes, BOTH of their FGIT accepted tips from me.  They did such a great job, they desrved it!!  I am happy they accepted it!!!!



That is really good to know!!  Would you recommend like 20% or something?


----------



## LuvAriel

We did 15%, I think anything that you offer to them is greatly appreciated!!

Afterall this is a service & people who work in the service industry are always given tips (eventhough we pay for the service; nails, hair, restaurants, we still give tips for good service) why shouldn't the FGIT be included!!

My 2 dd's were given great service & I gave a tip.  I am glad that they accepted!!!

Hope this helps!!  Have fun!!


----------



## cinderella73

I dont know if this has been covered but if you have the photopass cd does that cover the picture session? Or does it just cover the pictures taken during the makeover?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

graygables said:


> Actually, I heard this may be changing, so it wouldn't hurt to ask when you have your appointment...


She is right this policy has changed. We accept tips now.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

cinderella73 said:


> I dont know if this has been covered but if you have the photopass cd does that cover the picture session? Or does it just cover the pictures taken during the makeover?


This covers the pics inside the bbb and the photostudio as well.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

F.G.I.Training said:


> She is right this policy has changed. We accept tips now.



What is the norm for the tip?  15-20%??  Also, if I charge the services, can I put the tip on the charge?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

aprincess'smommy said:


> Does anyone on here know if the BBB has any headpiece other than a crown for a Cindy costume? My DD3  has the dress, shoes, and gloves for her seating there; we just don't have a headpiece...mainly because she wants a headband just like Cindy. If they don't have a headband, are there small crowns? Those giant beaded ones will look kinda funny on her little head (imagine a miss universe crown on a smaller then average 3 yr old ). I guess I could wait until we get there, but if I can find out now it will help me to find out if the headband is important enough to her to get one before we go.  Thanks so much to anyone that has any information
> 
> PS: Totally off the subject, but I have to say, I am fairly new to the boards and y'all have all been so great


Also check out Claires accesories in the malls. I hade a princess come in with a beautiful headband for the dp ariel dress. DM says this is were she got it from.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> What is the norm for the tip?  15-20%??  Also, if I charge the services, can I put the tip on the charge?


The only tips the F.g.I.T can accept are in cash only. The amount does not matter at all.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

McKelly said:


> Thanks, so if we want to buy the costume, will they just charge us the castle package price, or can we buy the costume there without all of the accessories?


You can buy the costume seperatly. the cost is $60.00. You will be charged for what you get, and Only what you get. If you dont want the photoshoot then let them know you dont want it and you will not be charged for it.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

monicatb said:


> A friend of mine wants to take her daughter, but she will be 2 weeks shy from 3 years old. Would she be allowed to? She is really into Princesses and loves getting her hair done, so standing still would not be a problem.


When you make your appt. just say she is three. This gets rid of all the mix-ups about age. If she can sit still long enough to get this makeover done the by all means do it.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Mickey_Lynne said:


> When we arrive early will be have a chance to look around at costumes and stuff to decide which one she wants to be or do we have to already know upon arriving? Is there a book to look at or do we browse the merchandise?
> 
> Thanks


you are taken to the "Royal Closet" to look at the dresses we have avalible. But remember that if there is a princess dress that is sold in WOD you can either let the f.g.i.t. know so she can get it for you or you can bring it in the BBB with you.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

The BBB now has halloween hair for the "pop" hairstyle. Its black and orange hair with black and orange braids down the back and black and orange mickeys on the braids. There are also black and orange mickey clips that go with it. This hair is only for the halloween holiday or until it sells out.


----------



## Blaze12

FGI Training, do you know about the photo shoot in the castle, are they doing that like DTD???  Can anyone just go to get a photo session done like in DTD???


----------



## Blaze12

PS.  Thanks for the tip about the halloween hair!! I may have to buy one for halloween.  Do they sell them outside the boutique like the other hair pieces??


----------



## McKelly

FGI Training - I know that it was posted earlier that all the dresses will come in the 14-16 size now.  Is the castle BBB pretty well-stocked with these sizes?  My fear is that my DD9 will want a certain dress and they won't have it in her size!!  I wonder if it is a safer bet to buy it at WOD and just bring it along, but that puts a hiccup in my day to day planning, since I am not planning Downtown Disney until after our visit to BBB.  But better to adjust the schedule now than disappoint DD!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

disneygirl319 said:


> Sorry if this was already answered but I was trying to look through all the responses and didn't see the answer right away but....
> 
> I saw that they have the 'cool dude' package but does anyone know about the MICKEY FADE for boys??  I overheard someone on the bus that had taken their DD to BBB and she mentioned that they had it.  If they do, does anyone have a photo?
> 
> Thanks!


Please remember that the BBB does not cut hair. When you say "fade" that implies that we cut hair from thick to thin. the only place to get that done would be at the MK barbershop on mainstreet. If you are looking for just coloring and the hidden mickey on the back then that can be done at the BBB in DTD or MK. The coloring can also be done at the barbershop as well.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

McKelly said:


> FGI Training - I know that it was posted earlier that all the dresses will come in the 14-16 size now.  Is the castle BBB pretty well-stocked with these sizes?  My fear is that my DD9 will want a certain dress and they won't have it in her size!!  I wonder if it is a safer bet to buy it at WOD and just bring it along, but that puts a hiccup in my day to day planning, since I am not planning Downtown Disney until after our visit to BBB.  But better to adjust the schedule now than disappoint DD!!!  Thanks!!


All the dresses do come in the 14-16 size and we are WELL stocked. If you want to buy the dress first and then bring her to the BBB dressed then please do so. The only reason we ask our dp to purchase their dresses with us is because the dresses come "steamed" at the BBB, In the WOD they do not. You WILL see the difference. I know that DTD is well stocked and I think that MK would be as well.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Blaze12 said:


> FGI Training, do you know about the photo shoot in the castle, are they doing that like DTD???  Can anyone just go to get a photo session done like in DTD???


Yes anyone can get the photoshoot. But it will not be done with the BBB props if you did not go to the bbb. If you did and you want to include others in your photos this can be done.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Blaze12 said:


> PS.  Thanks for the tip about the halloween hair!! I may have to buy one for halloween.  Do they sell them outside the boutique like the other hair pieces??


Not at DTD.  I dont know about Mk though. You would have to ask angiebell about that.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

F.G.I.Training said:


> The only tips the F.g.I.T can accept are in cash only. The amount does not matter at all.



That is great to know!!  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Blaze12

F.G.I.Training said:


> Yes anyone can get the photoshoot. But it will not be done with the BBB props if you did not go to the bbb. If you did and you want to include others in your photos this can be done.



What  props are there for the BBB??? Is that the bench, or have they added more?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Blaze12 said:


> What  props are there for the BBB??? Is that the bench, or have they added more?


There is a bench and on page 1 of this thread there is the prop that cancer survivors dp is sitting on also ther is a block as well but I dont see photopass use it as much.


----------



## TraceyL

F.G.I.Training said:


> She is right this policy has changed. We accept tips now.




 That adds too much onto our total - that would be another $20 - $30 on our bill   Thanks for warning me, I'll ring up and cancel now


----------



## F.G.I.Training

TraceyL said:


> That adds too much onto our total - that would be another $20 - $30 on our bill   Thanks for warning me, I'll ring up and cancel now


Tipping is not mandatory!!! Dont not go because of this.


----------



## McKelly

F.G.I.Training said:


> All the dresses do come in the 14-16 size and we are WELL stocked. If you want to buy the dress first and then bring her to the BBB dressed then please do so. The only reason we ask our dp to purchase their dresses with us is because the dresses come "steamed" at the BBB, In the WOD they do not. You WILL see the difference. I know that DTD is well stocked and I think that MK would be as well.



Thanks so much.  I won't worry about not having the sizes then.  I would prefer to have her buy it at the BBB.  She says NOW that she wants to be Tinkerbelle, but she has been eyeing up Belle too, who knows!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

McKelly said:


> Thanks so much.  I won't worry about not having the sizes then.  I would prefer to have her buy it at the BBB.  She says NOW that she wants to be Tinkerbelle, but she has been eyeing up Belle too, who knows!!!


Tinkerbelle is one of the cutest outfits we have. Once you see that dress with the wings and flower halo you will just love it too. Have LOTSSSSSSS of fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawniell_Willingham

This may have been asked already and it's probably a silly question but do you buy the dress there at the boutique?  Or pick one out at WOD and bring it in with you?


----------



## Tammysue5

Quote:
Originally Posted by McKelly  
Thanks so much. I won't worry about not having the sizes then. I would prefer to have her buy it at the BBB. She says NOW that she wants to be Tinkerbelle, but she has been eyeing up Belle too, who knows!!! 

Tinkerbelle is one of the cutest outfits we have. Once you see that dress with the wings and flower halo you will just love it too. Have LOTSSSSSSS of fun!!!!!!!!


I agree the Tinkerbell costume is THE BEST! My girls (8 & 5) just went to the BBB and had the castle package. I was kind of disappointed at first when my 5 yr old unexpectdly chose to be Tinkerbell. I thought for sure she would pick out one of the princesses. I allowed her to be Tinkerbell and I am so glad I did. The flower crown is so beautiful!  The Fairy Godmother was the best!    

If anyone can share how to post a picture here (I am somewhat new) I would love to share my girls' BBB pics. 
Some of the pics are in the Rose garden.. (some one posted a question about the Rose Garden) as you are walking up Mainstreet the Rose Garden is to the right of the Castle. The Pics are so pretty.


----------



## graygables

TraceyL said:


> That adds too much onto our total - that would be another $20 - $30 on our bill   Thanks for warning me, I'll ring up and cancel now



PLEASE don't cancel b/c of the tip!  It is NOT mandatory and it's SO much fun!


----------



## monicatb

Did you take your own pictures in the Rose Garden?


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

F.G.I.Training said:


> Tipping is not mandatory!!! Dont not go because of this.




Now that the FGIT are allowed to accept tips, did disney change the pay rate?  I know that is a personal question, but for somebody who having to tip would be out of their price range, it might be reassuring to know that FGIT are not dependent on tips like a waitress might be.  I hope that makes sense!!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Tammysue5 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> If anyone can share how to post a picture here (I am somewhat new) I would love to share my girls' BBB pics.
> Some of the pics are in the Rose garden.. (some one posted a question about the Rose Garden) as you are walking up Mainstreet the Rose Garden is to the right of the Castle. The Pics are so pretty.



I would love to see the pics in the rose garden!!  DD is going in October for her bd!!


----------



## Tammysue5

Monicatb

  We did not take any pics in the Rose Garden,,, there were others waiting or we probably would have. We went out to the Rose Garden and then to the Photo area on Main Street. Both areas used the photo pass. We then chose 3 of the best pics for our 'package'. (You end up with 3 poses... 5 pics in our package, but we are getting the rest off our photo pass. )


----------



## McKelly

A little OT, but since Disney is now carrying the costumes in 14/16, does anybody know if they are carrying larger sizes in other girl's clothes too?  My DD got a beautiful nightgown in a size 10/12, it just fit her and she wears it every night, unless it is wet (I won't throw it in the dryer), they didn't have a bigger size, I just wondered if they were carrying larger sizes in all girl's clothes now.  Thanks!


----------



## MsFGIT

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> Now that the FGIT are allowed to accept tips, did disney change the pay rate?  I know that is a personal question, but for somebody who having to tip would be out of their price range, it might be reassuring to know that FGIT are not dependent on tips like a waitress might be.  I hope that makes sense!!




the pay rate is still the same.


----------



## MsFGIT

TraceyL said:


> That adds too much onto our total - that would be another $20 - $30 on our bill   Thanks for warning me, I'll ring up and cancel now



definitely don't cancel your appointment for this reason.  none of us expect a tip to be given to us, especially those of us who have been doing this for quite some time without the possibility to accept tips.  when i personally receive a tip, i'm always so shocked every single time!  i feel like the lucky one to be making magic for these little kids.  you will NOT be looked down upon in ANY WAY for not tipping!  i promise you that!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

MsFGIT said:


> the pay rate is still the same.



I am glad the tip is really a bonus and that FGIT aren't working for tips.


----------



## DanMedix

I think it's a good move by the folks at WDW to allow FGIT's to accept gratuities.  (of course, I'd love to be able to give tips to any CM who really does a great, above-and-beyond, "something-that-WALT-would-do" sort of thing)  I will definitely tip the FGIT who gets my DD7(turning 8 that day) on October 28th, and does a good job!   They deserve our gratitude, just like all good CM's.


----------



## Fire14

cinderella73 said:


> I dont know if this has been covered but if you have the photopass cd does that cover the picture session? Or does it just cover the pictures taken during the makeover?


I have pics on my Cd from Photo studio shoot. So I'd say it covers it all.


----------



## dis princess

this may have already be answered byt just asking because I didn't see the answers

- I have heard that the costumes run in a size 14-16!! does this mean that older kids can do it? i wnat to do the tinkerbell on. Im goning to be 14 so is this going to be okay???
- can someone please post pics or tell me a website of where the tink costume is so I can see it

- do they have a photo palace in Magic kingdon like they do in DTD?

thanks so muchh i really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Fire14

dis princess said:


> this may have already be answered byt just asking because I didn't see the answers
> 
> - I have heard that the costumes run in a size 14-16!! does this mean that older kids can do it? i wnat to do the tinkerbell on. Im goning to be 14 so is this going to be okay???
> - can someone please post pics or tell me a website of where the tink costume is so I can see it
> 
> - do they have a photo palace in Magic kingdon like they do in DTD?
> 
> thanks so muchh i really appreciate it!!!


 
Anyone over age 3 can do BBB but I think only those 10 and Under can do castle pkg. I know those 10 and older can't wear costumes into park EXCEPT during P+P party and MNSSHP. 
No idea on photos 
MK BB has photo loction at Exposion hall from what i understand.


----------



## dis princess

thanks for the information!! i have heard that only age 10 is allowed in however is there any exceptions?? if i go are they going to make me take my cosume off? maybe a fairygodmother could answer this? 

thanks so much!!
still about the pic of tink costume? anyone have one???


----------



## dis princess

srry one more thing. what is the largest shoe size?? and are the planning to get bigger sizes????


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Fire14 said:


> Anyone over age 3 can do BBB but I think only those 10 and Under can do castle pkg. I know those 10 and older can't wear costumes into park EXCEPT during P+P party and MNSSHP.
> No idea on photos
> MK BB has photo loction at Exposion hall from what i understand.


Anyone can do the castle pkg. as long as you can wear a size 14-16 or less. I have had 15 yr olds do the castle pkg, but they are very petite. We dont care who does a castle pkg. as long as you can wear the costume that we provide.


----------



## dis princess

OMG thank you so much!!! but just checking you can go into the park with the costume on??


----------



## F.G.I.Training

dis princess said:


> thanks for the information!! i have heard that only age 10 is allowed in however is there any exceptions?? if i go are they going to make me take my cosume off? maybe a fairygodmother could answer this?
> 
> thanks so much!!
> still about the pic of tink costume? anyone have one???


you can only wear a coustume as a adult during the p&pp and mickeys not-so-scary. If you have on a costume at any other time during normal bussiness hours you WILL be asked to take it off.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

dis princess said:


> srry one more thing. what is the largest shoe size?? and are the planning to get bigger sizes????


the largest size in shoes at the BBB is 4/5 which can fit a woman in size 6.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

dis princess said:


> OMG thank you so much!!! but just checking you can go into the park with the costume on??


only during the p&pp or mickeys not so scary.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

McKelly said:


> A little OT, but since Disney is now carrying the costumes in 14/16, does anybody know if they are carrying larger sizes in other girl's clothes too?  My DD got a beautiful nightgown in a size 10/12, it just fit her and she wears it every night, unless it is wet (I won't throw it in the dryer), they didn't have a bigger size, I just wondered if they were carrying larger sizes in all girl's clothes now.  Thanks!


I did notice in WOD that some of the clothes now come in xl(14-16) but not all. Alot of the Hannah Montanna and some of the HSM clothes had this size.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

WELCOME MSFGIT to the thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## monicatb

Another newbie here. I've read great part of this thread, and I'm interested in the BBB at MK, but I still have some questions here. Let me know if I got this right: 

1)You make your appointment and show up with your girl ALREADY dressed up.

2)You have 3 different packages to choose from, and I will be choosing the coach package, with only hair and makeup.

3)Then you choose a hairstyle. 
Questions here: Is the Diva the only style that uses an extension? Can I add a crown that I already have? Does the Fairytale style comes with a crown or do you pay that extra?

4)Then you can get pictures for the Photopass or choose a photo session. Here I'm kind of lost.
Questions:
*If I don't get the package that includes the photo session, how much will it be if I add it to the Coach package?
*If I choose the Photopass pictures, where do they take them? Can they take them without any obligation to buy them?
*I've read about going to the Rose Garden and to the Emporium store, but do you go and ask someone there to take the pictures or are there Photopass people around waiting there to do that?
*And I read about the props, but are this only for the photo session or can those be used for Photopass pictures too? And what if I decide to take my own pictures, can I use the props too or are there other places where I can take cute pictures too? I read something about a throne, but again didn't know if this was for anyone to use, for Photopass or for Photo sessions only. 

After BBB we're going to CRT, and they take pictures there too, so I'm unsure if I should take the photo session, the photopass pictures, the CRT photo package, or just take my own pictures. 

Wow, sorry but this was long.  

Monica


----------



## MsFGIT

monicatb said:


> Another newbie here. I've read great part of this thread, and I'm interested in the BBB at MK, but I still have some questions here. Let me know if I got this right:
> 
> 1)You make your appointment and show up with your girl ALREADY dressed up.
> 
> 2)You have 3 different packages to choose from, and I will be choosing the coach package, with only hair and makeup.
> 
> 3)Then you choose a hairstyle.
> Questions here: Is the Diva the only style that uses an extension? Can I add a crown that I already have? Does the Fairytale style comes with a crown or do you pay that extra?
> 
> 4)Then you can get pictures for the Photopass or choose a photo session. Here I'm kind of lost.
> Questions:
> *If I don't get the package that includes the photo session, how much will it be if I add it to the Coach package?
> *If I choose the Photopass pictures, where do they take them? Can they take them without any obligation to buy them?
> *I've read about going to the Rose Garden and to the Emporium store, but do you go and ask someone there to take the pictures or are there Photopass people around waiting there to do that?
> *And I read about the props, but are this only for the photo session or can those be used for Photopass pictures too? And what if I decide to take my own pictures, can I use the props too or are there other places where I can take cute pictures too? I read something about a throne, but again didn't know if this was for anyone to use, for Photopass or for Photo sessions only.
> 
> After BBB we're going to CRT, and they take pictures there too, so I'm unsure if I should take the photo session, the photopass pictures, the CRT photo package, or just take my own pictures.
> 
> Wow, sorry but this was long.
> 
> Monica





The Pop Princess comes with a 'hair extension', but it's obviously different from the Diva's.  It's spikey and has long, thin braids.  The Fairytale Princess style comes with a tiara (miniature crown).  It is included in the price.  

To add the photo package onto any other package, I believe the cost is 29.95.  There will be a photopass photographer at the Rose Garden ready to take pictures, no need to prearrange.

Hope this answers a few of your questions!


----------



## MsFGIT

F.G.I.Training said:


> WELCOME MSFGIT to the thread!!!!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## TSM1993

This is a pic of me on the first night of the MNSSHP (Sept 14th).I dressed as a Pirate Princess. Done at DTD BBB.


----------



## Blaze12

Awesome!! I want to see your full costume though!!


----------



## dis princess

heyy sorry to be such a pain in the butt.....take yout ime answering this question.

*If i get bbb at MK and then leave the castle and i am already in the park, i got the castle package, am i going to have to then take it off too once i leave the castle and go explore the park?

* does BBB at MK have all the same sizes as DTD has?


----------



## TraceyL

F.G.I.Training said:


> Tipping is not mandatory!!! Dont not go because of this.



Sorry  

I think it was just a knee jerk reaction on my part - if the budget is blown by the time we visit (at the end of our vacation)  I can always downgrade the package.  Can't let my princesses down 

Us brits have a reputation for not tipping 'correctly' (not me I hasten to add) but it certainly bumps the budget up!  I didn't want to feel mean if it is now expected as it is elsewhere in the service industry in the States.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

TraceyL said:


> Sorry
> 
> I think it was just a knee jerk reaction on my part - if the budget is blown by the time we visit (at the end of our vacation)  I can always downgrade the package.  Can't let my princesses down
> 
> Us brits have a reputation for not tipping 'correctly' (not me I hasten to add) but it certainly bumps the budget up!  I didn't want to feel mean if it is now expected as it is elsewhere in the service industry in the States.


Tipping is not something you have to do. We all feel lucky that you would even think to do something that sweet as to tip. We are not dependent on tips to make a living. Brits tend to be my bigest tipers for some reason so I dont know where you heard that from but PLEASE dont feel obligated to tip. I just LOVE to see that princesses face at the end of the makeover and to know I made her day.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

MsFGIT said:


> The Pop Princess comes with a 'hair extension', but it's obviously different from the Diva's.  It's spikey and has long, thin braids.  The Fairytale Princess style comes with a tiara (miniature crown).  It is included in the price.
> 
> To add the photo package onto any other package, I believe the cost is 29.95.  There will be a photopass photographer at the Rose Garden ready to take pictures, no need to prearrange.
> 
> Hope this answers a few of your questions!


You can add a crown to any hairstyle the cost for a tiara is 10.00. All pics by photopass are taken without obligation to buy.Pics taken at the rose garden and at the emporium are set up for you. the emporium has the photostudio and all you do is walk in and once they see you are from the BBB you are invited to take pics. Props are for the guests of the BBB only. You cant use there props to take your own pics. You can take pics with your own camera WHILE the photopass person takes pics of your princess though. The throne is in the BBB at MK and from what Ive been told anyone can use this prop for pics, not just photopass. Photopas is the card that you are given by the photopass photograher. once again pics are up to you. The photograper will take pics of you and anyone in your party at no cost to you. If you like the pics you see then it is up to you as to buy them or not. You also have the option to look at your pics online from home if you wish. You can use the same photopass card for your whole trip(including CRT). Its all up to you.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

dis princess said:


> heyy sorry to be such a pain in the butt.....take yout ime answering this question.
> 
> *If i get bbb at MK and then leave the castle and i am already in the park, i got the castle package, am i going to have to then take it off too once i leave the castle and go explore the park?
> 
> * does BBB at MK have all the same sizes as DTD has?


If you are an adult and you are buying a costume from BBB in MK and you want to explore the park in costume during regular bussiness hours then Yes you will be asked to take off the costume. Now if you are in the park for mickeys not so scary and you are madeover at the BBB in MK then NO you will not be asked to take off your costume. Bothe BBB in MK and DTD have the same sizes in costumes.


----------



## petbren

F.G.I.Training said:


> If you are an adult and you are buying a costume from BBB in MK and you want to explore the park in costume during regular bussiness hours then Yes you will be asked to take off the costume. Now if you are in the park for mickeys not so scary and you are madeover at the BBB in MK then NO you will not be asked to take off your costume. Bothe BBB in MK and DTD have the same sizes in costumes.



Are adults allowed to be in costume for MVMCP? 
It would not be a Christmas theme, probably Cinderella.



F.G.I.Training said:


> Tipping is not something you have to do. We all feel lucky that you would even think to do something that sweet as to tip. We are not dependent on tips to make a living. Brits tend to be my bigest tipers for some reason so I dont know where you heard that from but PLEASE dont feel obligated to tip. I just LOVE to see that princesses face at the end of the makeover and to know I made her day.



That is a very classy answer , I can see why you are Disney material.


----------



## TraceyL

FGiT - I truly hope  you are 'on duty' when I bring my Princesses into DTD Boutique


----------



## quiltymom

A bit off-topic (sorry!), but is the studio at the Emporium open to anyone?  I'd love to get a family shot in costume during MNSSHP, but it will be a few hours after DD & I have had our "do's" at the castle.

Thanks...


----------



## pumpkinfish

For the older BBB users, how long does your hairstyle last? I see the little ones can go for several days, but I feel I experience more thrill rides and am wondering how long my "do" will last for.

This is open to those that have been older and visited BBB and even the FGITs and your personal knowledge of the LOD (Length Of Do).


----------



## Fire14

pumpkinfish said:


> For the older BBB users, how long does your hairstyle last? I see the little ones can go for several days, but I feel I experience more thrill rides and am wondering how long my "do" will last for.
> 
> This is open to those that have been older and visited BBB and even the FGITs and your personal knowledge of the LOD (Length Of Do).


My FTP style lasted about 48 hours before I took it down. This is in parks during May trip and NOv trip and no extra hair spray on hand. I rode Expedian Everest, SM, Splash mountain, BTMRR, Soarin Etc.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

pumpkinfish said:


> For the older BBB users, how long does your hairstyle last? I see the little ones can go for several days, but I feel I experience more thrill rides and am wondering how long my "do" will last for.
> 
> This is open to those that have been older and visited BBB and even the FGITs and your personal knowledge of the LOD (Length Of Do).



I am older and went to the BBB a few weeks ago. My appt. time was 3:15 on a Tuesday, and it stayed in until I took it out Thursday night. In between that time, I rode Splash Mountain, BTMRR, Space Mountain, EE, and Kali River Rapids with no problem at all--keeping in mind it was also 93 degrees with high September humidity everyday.

Actually, it held so well I probably could have left it up, but the hair starts to get kind of hard.


----------



## pumpkinfish

Thanks for the responses ladies! I am planning on taking it down Saturday (after I get it Thursday) because DH and I are going to visit DH's grandfather in Ocala and I don't want to have it in walking around the community


----------



## pl'smama

I just got my DH to agree to a trip to the world in January 2008!!  I am a huge planner and very much into the details so I had our itinerary planned out way in advance so I could make some ADRs, which included the BBB!!!  I am just thrilled he is happy to go again to.

I have made a 9am appt for the DTD BBB for Tuesday, January 15th!!  I have tentatively booked the Castle package for my DD 4.5.  She will be turning five shortly thereafter so this will be a huge birthday surprise for her!!  I am contemplating booking an appt for myself, but I really don't want to miss out on her experience.  Any thoughts on this??

Have to say I just love this thread.  

Suz


----------



## pl'smama

I know that you work at DTD.  Do you know if you will be there on Tuesday January 15th for 9am?  I guess it is too far in advance for your schedules to be posted, huh?  Well, I sincerely hope you are there FGITraining.  I would love to meet you.  I will have my LGMH somewhere on my person!!

I have booked the Castle package for my DD, but our appointment is for 9am when the store opens.  Will there be time for her to "shop" to choose her costume?

Now, after following this thread from it's inception I should know these answers by now, but I need to double check please?  If we stick with the Castle package my DD will get the hair, makeup and nails, plus costume, tiara and any accessories she chooses.  The cost will only include what ever items she adds; for example if we don't want the shoes then the cost is a bit less, correct?

And during the whole process a Photopass Photographer will be taking pictures in the BBB.  Then we can head to the studio for the posed pictures, which will be added to our photopass.  I think this is all correct.  If I want to choose any borders it is suggested that I pre purchase the Photopass CD and make my selections from home, correct?

Now, if we decide to down grade the package to the middle one and bring our own costume, we still get to use the props at the photo studio for posed pictures, right?

If my DD wears her own costume, but we purchase a wand or tirara, can these be added to her photos?

Sorry for the run on post here.  It is so hard to contain my excitement!!  TIA for all of your help everyone.

Suz


----------



## Family24

Hi - Just a question for BBB.  I am taking my daughter to Magic Kingdom in January.  She is 6.  My son and husband will go off and do something they like.  We will be getting the hair, nails and makeup package.  Can I take pictures when I am there or will there be a photo pass photographer who will take pictures.  I would love to take my own but am not sure if I would be in the way.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## pednurse

Family24 said:


> Hi - Just a question for BBB.  I am taking my daughter to Magic Kingdom in January.  She is 6.  My son and husband will go off and do something they like.  We will be getting the hair, nails and makeup package.  Can I take pictures when I am there or will there be a photo pass photographer who will take pictures.  I would love to take my own but am not sure if I would be in the way.  Thanks for any help!



There will be a photopass photog there (I assume it's the same as at DTD), but you can take your own pics as well.  I took tons of pics as well as videotaped most of my DD's experience at the BBB in DTD in June.


----------



## Fire14

I am doing BBB Oct. 6 DTD and Oct. 13 MK.  My Dh can take pictures of anything you may want a pic of if the FGIT will let him.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

pl'smama said:


> I know that you work at DTD.  Do you know if you will be there on Tuesday January 15th for 9am?  I guess it is too far in advance for your schedules to be posted, huh?  Well, I sincerely hope you are there FGITraining.  I would love to meet you.  I will have my LGMH somewhere on my person!!
> 
> I have booked the Castle package for my DD, but our appointment is for 9am when the store opens.  Will there be time for her to "shop" to choose her costume?
> 
> Now, after following this thread from it's inception I should know these answers by now, but I need to double check please?  If we stick with the Castle package my DD will get the hair, makeup and nails, plus costume, tiara and any accessories she chooses.  The cost will only include what ever items she adds; for example if we don't want the shoes then the cost is a bit less, correct?
> 
> And during the whole process a Photopass Photographer will be taking pictures in the BBB.  Then we can head to the studio for the posed pictures, which will be added to our photopass.  I think this is all correct.  If I want to choose any borders it is suggested that I pre purchase the Photopass CD and make my selections from home, correct?
> 
> Now, if we decide to down grade the package to the middle one and bring our own costume, we still get to use the props at the photo studio for posed pictures, right?
> 
> If my DD wears her own costume, but we purchase a wand or tirara, can these be added to her photos?
> 
> Sorry for the run on post here.  It is so hard to contain my excitement!!  TIA for all of your help everyone.
> 
> Suz


My GOODNESS... You have it down pat!!!!! I dont know if I will be there on the 15th of jan. but that day is a tues. and I am always there on a tues. so hopefully I will see you! Yes is the answer to All your questions.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

petbren said:


> Are adults allowed to be in costume for MVMCP?
> It would not be a Christmas theme, probably Cinderella.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very classy answer , I can see why you are Disney material.


Costumes are not allowed for adults during MVMCP. But the children are more than welcome. And thank you for the response, I LOVE what I do and I want EVERYONE to love it too.!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

TraceyL said:


> FGiT - I truly hope  you are 'on duty' when I bring my Princesses into DTD Boutique


Let me know when you will be there, I will look for you!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

For my DM who have DP between 9 and 13yrs. I've seen new costumes by The Cheeta Girls and HSM. Cheeta Girls are a 4 piece outfit that includes the Kimono, Gachos, lace handless gloves and bangels for the wrist. HSM deluxe costume is a red cheerleading costume with pom-poms. Two more outfits you can incorporate with your BBB experience.


----------



## lala3291

Hello FGIT,
Do you know if you will be on duty on October 8 in DTD?  I am 17 and my sister, age 6, has an appointment to get her hair done for MNSSHP that night.  She is getting the Castle package on October 6 at MK...we couldnt decide which boutique to go to, so we're spoiling her and taking her to both!  I truly hope that you will be working!  I would love to meet you...you have been so nice throughout this thread answering questions!


----------



## joy13

quiltymom said:


> A bit off-topic (sorry!), but is the studio at the Emporium open to anyone?  I'd love to get a family shot in costume during MNSSHP, but it will be a few hours after DD & I have had our "do's" at the castle.
> 
> Thanks...



Just to clarify, the photo shoot is at Exposition Hall.  I went to the Emporium and confused a couple of CM before I found it at Exposition hall  

We took DD for her pictures after our lunch which was a good 2 hours after her appointment.  As far as others being in the pictures, I don't really see why not.  You can just get it added to the photopass you have already


----------



## F.G.I.Training

lala3291 said:


> Hello FGIT,
> Do you know if you will be on duty on October 8 in DTD?  I am 17 and my sister, age 6, has an appointment to get her hair done for MNSSHP that night.  She is getting the Castle package on October 6 at MK...we couldnt decide which boutique to go to, so we're spoiling her and taking her to both!  I truly hope that you will be working!  I would love to meet you...you have been so nice throughout this thread answering questions!


I'm sooooo sorry but I'm not scheduled for duties that day but let me see what I can do. If THE FAIRYGODMOTHER does not have other duties in the castle for me to do then I will see if she can put me in for that day. Lets hope!!!! I would love to meet you!!!!


----------



## lala3291

F.G.I.Training said:


> I'm sooooo sorry but I'm not scheduled for duties that day but let me see what I can do. If THE FAIRYGODMOTHER does not have other duties in the castle for me to do then I will see if she can put me in for that day. Lets hope!!!! I would love to meet you!!!!



Thanks FGIT...but don't worry about it, I don't want to put you in for another day!  Thanks for all of your help!  If you are in though, I would love to meet you!  Our appt. is in DTD at 11:20 on 10/8. 
Have a great day!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

lala3291 said:


> Thanks FGIT...but don't worry about it, I don't want to put you in for another day!  Thanks for all of your help!  If you are in though, I would love to meet you!  Our appt. is in DTD at 11:20 on 10/8.
> Have a great day!


If I'm there I WILL look for you and I hope you have a GREAT time!!!!!!


----------



## lala3291

F.G.I.Training said:


> If I'm there I WILL look for you and I hope you have a GREAT time!!!!!!



Thanks again!  I cannot believe that we're going to Disney a week from tomorrow!  I am beyond excited!
Hopefully I will see you!
-Lauren


----------



## MsFGIT

FGIT, you seem to check this thread often so I thought I'd mention it here - the Fairy Godmother has placed me in the Castle boutique.  For some reason private messages will not work for me!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

MsFGIT said:


> FGIT, you seem to check this thread often so I thought I'd mention it here - the Fairy Godmother has placed me in the Castle boutique.  For some reason private messages will not work for me!



MsFGIT, will you be in the castle on Oct 19?  DD, DS and DFriend have a
n appt at 9:10


----------



## pl'smama

F.G.I.Training said:


> My GOODNESS... You have it down pat!!!!! I dont know if I will be there on the 15th of jan. but that day is a tues. and I am always there on a tues. so hopefully I will see you! Yes is the answer to All your questions.



Thank you F.G.I.Training, you are a sweetheart!!  I hope, hope, hope you will be there.

Suz


----------



## MsFGIT

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> MsFGIT, will you be in the castle on Oct 19?  DD, DS and DFriend have a
> n appt at 9:10



I'm not sure if I will be in the castle at that time, but I can let you know closer to the date!  Hope to see you there!


----------



## pumpkinfish

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> MsFGIT, will you be in the castle on Oct 19?  DD, DS and DFriend have a
> n appt at 9:10



I almost freaked but then realized my appointment is for October *18th *(at 8:30)!
I thought I was going to run into another DISer on a fluke!

MsFGIT, maybe I will  see you there???  That would be awesome! Just look for the oldest BBB patron at 8:30


----------



## werfamily

F.G.I.Training said:


> All pics by photopass are taken without obligation to buy.Pics taken at the rose garden and at the emporium are set up for you. the emporium has the photostudio and all you do is walk in and once they see you are from the BBB you are invited to take pics. Props are for the guests of the BBB only. You cant use there props to take your own pics. You can take pics with your own camera WHILE the photopass person takes pics of your princess though. The throne is in the BBB at MK and from what Ive been told anyone can use this prop for pics, not just photopass.



I guess I don't understand...so what is the $29.99 fee for if you get all these pictures and use of the props included in the base BBB price?  Are the photographers different than the Photopass ones?


----------



## TraceyL

F.G.I.Training said:


> Let me know when you will be there, I will look for you!!!!



Tuesday October 30th -for My DD's birthday


----------



## tnmom25

Anyone going to be there December 4th?  I made appts for dd7 & dd8 around 4:15 so they can get all dolled up for MVMCP!


----------



## organized mommy

We have an appt for DD on Monday Oct 1st @ 9:00 am at the Castle.  Will I get to see any other DIS'ers?  Also, after that we are headed to CRT @ 10:00.  WOO HOO!  We leave tomorrow!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

organized mommy said:


> We have an appt for DD on Monday Oct 1st @ 9:00 am at the Castle.  Will I get to see any other DIS'ers?  Also, after that we are headed to CRT @ 10:00.  WOO HOO!  We leave tomorrow!


ARe you going to try and do pics before breakfast?  We have a 9:10 appt and then 10:20 ADR at CRT.... You will have to let me know how this works as far as time goes!  Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## joy13

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> ARe you going to try and do pics before breakfast?  We have a 9:10 appt and then 10:20 ADR at CRT.... You will have to let me know how this works as far as time goes!  Enjoy your trip!!



I'd wait until after your ADR - it's a bit of a hike and you'll only have about 15 minutes.  We did our pictures after lunch and it was fine, you get the extra make-up, so you can touch up the lip gloss.


----------



## joy13

It was so much fun!  We were at the MK BBB on 9/21 at 11:30.  We had Rhonda for our FGIT - she was great!  She had the cutest conversation with Maddie, at one point she asked Maddie where her castle was Maddie told her she just lived in a house.  Then the FGIT said, well don't Princesses live in castles?  Then Maddie puts her hand up over her mouth and tells her "I'm just pretending to be a princess, this dress is just a dress-up dress"   It was so cute.  I took a ton of pictures, which is a good thing, cause they had some new photopass photographers there and they only took 4 pictures while she was getting made up.  Here are 4 slideshows of her experience (click on the pictures to go to the slide show):













Here's a link to my photopass pictures which have the photoshoot on them.
http://www.disneyphotopass.com/shar...e-44c3-a767-4517bf70f88b&site=WaltDisneyWorld


----------



## lala3291

Hi,
I'm not sure if this question has been answered already...sorry if it has!
We have an appt. in BBB on 10/6 in MK at 8 Am.  Can we go to the Exposition Hall (I believe that is going to be where the photos are taken) at any point during the day?  
We are not sure if we will hop on some rides right when the park opens at nine, since we will be close to Fantasyland rides.  We were hoping to do the photos in early afternoon.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## joy13

lala3291 said:


> Hi,
> I'm not sure if this question has been answered already...sorry if it has!
> We have an appt. in BBB on 10/6 in MK at 8 Am.  Can we go to the Exposition Hall (I believe that is going to be where the photos are taken) at any point during the day?
> We are not sure if we will hop on some rides right when the park opens at nine, since we will be close to Fantasyland rides.  We were hoping to do the photos in early afternoon.  Thanks in advance!



We went to get my DD's pictures taken several hours after our appointment, they didn't ask when our appt was at all.  You should be fine


----------



## lala3291

joy13 said:


> We went to get my DD's pictures taken several hours after our appointment, they didn't ask when our appt was at all.  You should be fine



Thanks a lot!  By the way, your daughter looked beautiful in your pics!  I hope that you had a great time!


----------



## joy13

lala3291 said:


> Thanks a lot!  By the way, your daughter looked beautiful in your pics!  I hope that you had a great time!




Thank you!  We really did have a wonderful time


----------



## F.G.I.Training

werfamily said:


> I guess I don't understand...so what is the $29.99 fee for if you get all these pictures and use of the props included in the base BBB price?  Are the photographers different than the Photopass ones?


When you pay the price that you do pay (I'm not sure what the photoshoot price is) that price is for the 1. 6x10 and 2. 4x6 photos that you want out of the pics that are taken. If you want other pics then you pick out what you want and pay for it.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

TraceyL said:


> Tuesday October 30th -for My DD's birthday


I am normally there on tues. so hope to see you there!!!!


----------



## livvysmom

I just made a reservation last week to take my daughter to WDW on 12/24-23/30.  This will be our first trip.  She turns 5 on the 28th.  I would love to take her to the BBB.  Do you think it is too late for a reservation?  I have not tried to contact them yet.  Also, will it be too cold for her to wear her Cinderella dress?

Thanks!


----------



## pl'smama

livvysmom said:


> I just made a reservation last week to take my daughter to WDW on 12/24-23/30.  This will be our first trip.  She turns 5 on the 28th.  I would love to take her to the BBB.  Do you think it is too late for a reservation?  I have not tried to contact them yet.  Also, will it be too cold for her to wear her Cinderella dress?
> 
> Thanks!





You should be able to get an ADR during that time, but the MK location may be more popular than the DTD one because it is newer.  SO the DTD location might be easier for picking  a date.

Our DD wore her Cinderella costume Dec '06, but it was around the 15th of the month.  SHe did not do BBB at that time ( we do have ADR's for Jan "08 though!!!).  Our DD wore her costume mostly at night and was totally fine.  I had her put a white t-shirt under the dress though as it was not lined so this helped keep her warmed.  She also wore tights under the dress.  She was completely fine, but after our dinner at CRT she changed into pants and a long sleeved t-shirt.  Oh, I also brought her little white sweater, but she took it off.

Have a wonderful time!!

Suz


----------



## kxmeeh

We will be at BBB MK on 12.20 at 3.30.  We are having a great girls only day.  starting with BBB for the 3 of us (castle package for me)  I bought a cinderella dress for my dd10, crown package.  I am hoping there will be a dress for DD6 (she wears a size 12) for the coach package.  we're then going to dinner for the 3 of us at cinderella's royal table and the mvmcp that night.  this is a first wdw trip, so i am barely holding in all the excitement!!!  can i put both of the girls together in the pics that are included with the coach package.  i think we get a picture at crt, and that will be all 3 of us, but i think it would be so cute for the 2 of them to be together for the photoshoot.


----------



## werfamily

F.G.I.Training said:


> When you pay the price that you do pay (I'm not sure what the photoshoot price is) that price is for the 1. 6x10 and 2. 4x6 photos that you want out of the pics that are taken. If you want other pics then you pick out what you want and pay for it.



Thank you so much for answering this!  So, if we really just want the pictures on our Photopass disk, we can still have a photoshoot with the Photopass photographer (same backgrounds and props), and there is no additional fee but we just won't get the prints...do I understand this correctly?   

Again, it's great to have someone with so much knowledge answering our questions!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

bump


----------



## F.G.I.Training

livvysmom said:


> I just made a reservation last week to take my daughter to WDW on 12/24-23/30.  This will be our first trip.  She turns 5 on the 28th.  I would love to take her to the BBB.  Do you think it is too late for a reservation?  I have not tried to contact them yet.  Also, will it be too cold for her to wear her Cinderella dress?
> 
> Thanks!


That time of the year in orlando can get very cool. The highs are around the high 60's to low 70's and the lows can get to about thehigh 40's to low 50's. Do as pl'smama says and put a t'shirt under her dress and maybe bring a coat or heavy jacket for the breezy nights.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

werfamily said:


> Thank you so much for answering this!  So, if we really just want the pictures on our Photopass disk, we can still have a photoshoot with the Photopass photographer (same backgrounds and props), and there is no additional fee but we just won't get the prints...do I understand this correctly?
> 
> Again, it's great to have someone with so much knowledge answering our questions!



This is correct. If you want to pay for prints then you may do so. If you wnat to have pics put on the photopas and pay for prints later you can do that to or you can buy the CD and that gives you all the pics on the photopass as yours to keep. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## kaysmommie

joy13 said:


> It was so much fun!  We were at the MK BBB on 9/21 at 11:30.  We had Rhonda for our FGIT - she was great!  She had the cutest conversation with Maddie, at one point she asked Maddie where her castle was Maddie told her she just lived in a house.  Then the FGIT said, well don't Princesses live in castles?  Then Maddie puts her hand up over her mouth and tells her "I'm just pretending to be a princess, this dress is just a dress-up dress"   It was so cute.  I took a ton of pictures, which is a good thing, cause they had some new photopass photographers there and they only took 4 pictures while she was getting made up.  Here are 4 slideshows of her experience (click on the pictures to go to the slide show):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to my photopass pictures which have the photoshoot on them.
> http://www.disneyphotopass.com/shar...e-44c3-a767-4517bf70f88b&site=WaltDisneyWorld



Cute story.  Your DD is adorable.  How did she like that Cinderella dress?  I ordered the sam one for my DD since it won't be itchy.


----------



## kaysmommie

werfamily said:


> Thank you so much for answering this!  So, if we really just want the pictures on our Photopass disk, we can still have a photoshoot with the Photopass photographer (same backgrounds and props), and there is no additional fee but we just won't get the prints...do I understand this correctly?
> 
> Again, it's great to have someone with so much knowledge answering our questions!



What kind of props do they have?  I heard about the Princess throne but isn't that in the BBB MK?  Thanks


----------



## F.G.I.Training

kaysmommie said:


> What kind of props do they have?  I heard about the Princess throne but isn't that in the BBB MK?  Thanks


The throne is in the BBB at mk but when you go to your photoshoot they use diff. things. The most popular are the chase lounge and the white screen background. There is also a rectangular block that they have but it is not used much for some reason.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

On 9/28 I finally got to meet some disboarders in the BBB at DTD. Two very pretty DP who where with their DM's. I wont say names until they come from there vacation but they were able to spot me a mile away.  I LOVE meeting disboarders and whenever you come into the DTD location PLEASE look for me I would love to meet you!!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Aw F.G.I. Training I'm bummed you wont be at the MK location for our Dis meet on the 5th! There are 4 or 5 of us heading over there to be transformed before our big LTT meet! Maybe I will have to stop in at DTD to see you.


----------



## joy13

kaysmommie said:


> Cute story.  Your DD is adorable.  How did she like that Cinderella dress?  I ordered the sam one for my DD since it won't be itchy.




It worked out wonderfully!  I would recommend it to anyone.  She didn't seem hot or itchy!


FGMIT - where was the throne at MK BBB?  I missed it somehow


----------



## F.G.I.Training

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Aw F.G.I. Training I'm bummed you wont be at the MK location for our Dis meet on the 5th! There are 4 or 5 of us heading over there to be transformed before our big LTT meet! Maybe I will have to stop in at DTD to see you.


That would be GREAT!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

joy13 said:


> It worked out wonderfully!  I would recommend it to anyone.  She didn't seem hot or itchy!
> 
> 
> FGMIT - where was the throne at MK BBB?  I missed it somehow


Its called a throne but it looks like a fancy chair and its at the front of the BBB after you walk past the podium on the right hand side facing the inside of the BBB. I almost missed it myself but I happened to see a DP getting her pic taken and thats when I realized what It was.


----------



## Princess April

Hi all!!!!! I hve a rather strange question to pose the FGIT's... for som unknown reason my DD (3) is telling everyone that when she gets her makeover she is getting her hair done, her new Princess Arura dress, her PA shoes, A PA crown, make up, PA shoes, and her nails on her hands AND FEET painted!!!! 
I have no idea where she came up with this idea   ... but I was wondering if this could be accomplished, even for an extra fee??? Please let me know so if this can not be done I can start damage control now!!!!!
Thanks All!!!


----------



## joy13

F.G.I.Training said:


> Its called a throne but it looks like a fancy chair and its at the front of the BBB after you walk past the podium on the right hand side facing the inside of the BBB. I almost missed it myself but I happened to see a DP getting her pic taken and thats when I realized what It was.



In the area where you get your hair fixed or the waiting area?  Either way, I must have walked right by it


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Princess April said:


> Hi all!!!!! I hve a rather strange question to pose the FGIT's... for som unknown reason my DD (3) is telling everyone that when she gets her makeover she is getting her hair done, her new Princess Arura dress, her PA shoes, A PA crown, make up, PA shoes, and her nails on her hands AND FEET painted!!!!
> I have no idea where she came up with this idea   ... but I was wondering if this could be accomplished, even for an extra fee??? Please let me know so if this can not be done I can start damage control now!!!!!
> Thanks All!!!


We are not supposed to do the toenails but we do give you the polish so maybe you can do them yourself? This has somthing to do with the type of place we are. Only "salons" are supposed to do hands and feet but because we are a "boutique" we are not allowed to do them. State law stuff..... Sorry !!!


----------



## Fire14

ONly a couple more days and I'll be a DP  Oct. 6 Here I come.


----------



## mom0299

My DD8 and her cousin are going to BBB on our upcoming trip.  My DD has short hair (to her chin).  Will the FGIT be able to do anything with her hair?  Is it too short? Which hairstyle would be best for short hair?


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

mom0299 said:


> My DD8 and her cousin are going to BBB on our upcoming trip.  My DD has short hair (to her chin).  Will the FGIT be able to do anything with her hair?  Is it too short? Which hairstyle would be best for short hair?


My dd also has chin length hair.. from what I understand the FGIT will be able to work with it.  We are going on Oct 19th so I can let you know after that.  I think DD wants the diva style!


----------



## madfelice

My DD will be not quite 3 when we go in June next year.  As we are from Australia, it could be years if eve if we get back again, so do you think it would  be possible to get her in to have the works anyway?  Even if it perhaps, heaven forbid required a bit of fibbing?  She already loves this sort of thing, hair, lip gloss, dress ups and so on!


----------



## mom0299

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> My dd also has chin length hair.. from what I understand the FGIT will be able to work with it.  We are going on Oct 19th so I can let you know after that.  I think DD wants the diva style!



Thanks, fldisneymommyto2!
  I would love to know how your DD's hair turns out.  You will be there before we will.

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## hinodis

I appologize if this is a repeat question.  DD10 has an appointment on 10/28 in the MK.  She has very long hair, past her waist.  Will the FGIT put it all up or will she leave some down?  We are sooo excited about our upcoming trip to BBB!  Should she wear her princess Belle dress into the park or should I have her change there?


----------



## julz_e

my dd has chin lenth hair, they put up what they can and will leave the rest down, but the fake hair if she does the diva or ..i can't remember will kinda hide her hair that is down.

We just went, we got back last night from our 12 day trip. I will post some pictures when i get a chance!


----------



## budbeerlady

Is there a page that shows all of the costume choices at the MK location? I have thumbed thru this all and I am a bit lost as to what is available. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fire14

madfelice said:


> My DD will be not quite 3 when we go in June next year. As we are from Australia, it could be years if eve if we get back again, so do you think it would be possible to get her in to have the works anyway? Even if it perhaps, heaven forbid required a bit of fibbing? She already loves this sort of thing, hair, lip gloss, dress ups and so on!


When you book appt just say your dd is 3. As long as she can sit  long enough to have it done there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Fire14

budbeerlady said:


> Is there a page that shows all of the costume choices at the MK location? I have thumbed thru this all and I am a bit lost as to what is available.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think there is an official costume gallery link. What I can do is see what I can get DH to photograph for you while I'm getting princess treatment.


----------



## jennz

I love this thread!  My cousin thought about taking her dd's, 9 and 4, and my dd, 10 there in April and of course mine is soooooooo excited about it.  DH thought too much money (BOO!!!) and that she's too old, and it's listed on the disney site as "preschool" but now I see I have nothing to worry about.  Long live the princesses!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

There is a page that has a pic of the current costumes at disney. I will find it and the list of pics w/ pages and post here and on the front page.


----------



## Tammysue5

Today 10:46 AM 
hinodis wrote:  I appologize if this is a repeat question. DD10 has an appointment on 10/28 in the MK. She has very long hair, past her waist. Will the FGIT put it all up or will she leave some down? We are sooo excited about our upcoming trip to BBB! Should she wear her princess Belle dress into the park or should I have her change there? 


My girls have very long hair as well...they will put it in a pony to start, braid it and it will 'blend in' with the hair piece ( if you chose the Diva Princess) It looked so real my husband did not realize until that night when I took it out that it wasn't their hair.   My girls dressed at the BBB (we had the Castle package) but I saw a lot of girls come in already dressed. Then you would not have to deal with the second set of clothes or the changing at the BBB. IMO. Hope she has fun, it was well worth the money!


----------



## eeyore45

Not much help yet - the pics are in dh's camera - but dd 10 came dressed in her Princess Aurora dress - and we both were treated royally!!  It was so nice to be there with DD - I know this is her last year to "dress" and we cherished the time... so hard knowing that at 11 they've outgrown so much "play" - so do take the time to enjoy!!  I know dd loved that as we walked around the parks throughout the day having us both "done" helped her enjoy it more!!  and then 2 days later she asked me to try and do the updo - I was able to - I had brought bands, and hair spray and glitter!! (from Libby Loo)

As soon as I find dh's camera - I'll be able to post!


----------



## Mom loves Disney

I made my daughter an appt. for Dec.19 . She is 8 years old and we told her we thought it was too much money. LOL she does not have a clue. We booked the castle pkg. at the MK location!! I can't wait . I would love to see some costumes as well.


----------



## MsFGIT

madfelice said:


> My DD will be not quite 3 when we go in June next year.  As we are from Australia, it could be years if eve if we get back again, so do you think it would  be possible to get her in to have the works anyway?  Even if it perhaps, heaven forbid required a bit of fibbing?  She already loves this sort of thing, hair, lip gloss, dress ups and so on!



We cannot turn anyone away who comes in with a reservation under the age of 3, if you said your child was 3 when you made the reservation.  I have had several children under the age of 3 who were perfect little princesses and enjoyed the entire process!  However, I have also had many children under the age of 3 who were just too young, and it showed.  It's hard to say how your 1 or 2 year old child will react once put into the chair, with loud noises, strangers all around, and other distractions everywhere you look.  The makeover process involves a lot of decision making on the princess's part, and the FGIT will be chatty and personable.  If the young princess fears strangers or is just shy in general, the experience can quickly become a nightmare.  I've had princesses scream and cry just for the pure fact that too much talking was involved!  

In short, I guess what I'm trying to say is that make sure you book an appointment because your child would really, really love it, and not just because you think it would be cute for her to get her hair done by a FGIT.  I personally have nothing against having an adorable 2 year old sit in my chair, but I've seen this disaster happen on several occasions.


----------



## pl'smama

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> My dd also has chin length hair.. from what I understand the FGIT will be able to work with it.  We are going on Oct 19th so I can let you know after that.  I think DD wants the diva style!



Hi, would you be able to post both a before and after photo of your DD?  My DD too has short hair and I really hope to see what style they can best do for her.

Thank you so much.

For anyone else who has been already, how heavy are the hair pieces for the Diva and Pop styles?  I think my DD would prefer the Fairytale, but if her hair hangs down too much the others may be the best.  But if the hair piece is heavy can a almost five year old keep it in for very long?

Thanks everyone, you're the best!

Suz


----------



## F.G.I.Training

pl'smama said:


> Hi, would you be able to post both a before and after photo of your DD?  My DD too has short hair and I really hope to see what style they can best do for her.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> For anyone else who has been already, how heavy are the hair pieces for the Diva and Pop styles?  I think my DD would prefer the Fairytale, but if her hair hangs down too much the others may be the best.  But if the hair piece is heavy can a almost five year old keep it in for very long?
> 
> Thanks everyone, you're the best!
> 
> Suz


The hairpieces are very light. Maybe a couple of ounces if that.  Not hard at all to keep in the hair the thing you want to find out is if you DP likes long hair. The diva hair can reach to the middle of the back and on a hot day that might not be comfortable for her. If long hair is not a problem then the "diva" might be just for her. The hair on the pop is very light as well.


----------



## mom0299

I read through the first 17 pages of this thread.  I'd love to make it through the whole thing, but I think it will take until my trip in Dec. before I can do it.  

I have read that any package can get the photoshoot pictures put on Photopass.  We are going to be at BBB at Cinderella's castle.  We are getting the Crown Package.  Is there a sitting fee for the photo shoot, or can we just get the pictures taken and put them on our Photopass?

I'd love to have those beautiful posed pics of DD, but I'd rather not buy them there.


----------



## mapstangelo

I have attempted to read all the posts. We leave for Disney on Sat and DD (4) has an appt at BBB at Downtown Disney on Tuesday at 9:30 AM.  I have scheduled her for the crown package (hair, makeup and nails), I see that those who didn't purchase the Castle Makover also did the photoshoot...

Can someone explain to me how this works? We do plan on purchasing the PhotoPass Photo CD before our trip, can I have this done and have the photos included on photo pass?

THANKS!

Michelle


----------



## pl'smama

F.G.I.Training said:


> The hairpieces are very light. Maybe a couple of ounces if that.  Not hard at all to keep in the hair the thing you want to find out is if you DP likes long hair. The diva hair can reach to the middle of the back and on a hot day that might not be comfortable for her. If long hair is not a problem then the "diva" might be just for her. The hair on the pop is very light as well.





Thanks F.G.I.Training, once again you have come to my rescue!!

Am I correct in saying there is a photo of you in this thread somewhere?  I seem to recall this being mentioned.  If so, can you remember where it is?  Since we are going to the DTD BBB in Jan '08 we will hopefully be able to spot you!!

Suz


----------



## F.G.I.Training

pl'smama said:


> Thanks F.G.I.Training, once again you have come to my rescue!!
> 
> Am I correct in saying there is a photo of you in this thread somewhere?  I seem to recall this being mentioned.  If so, can you remember where it is?  Since we are going to the DTD BBB in Jan '08 we will hopefully be able to spot you!!
> 
> Suz


The pic of me was on page 6 of this thread but not anymore. I dont know what happened to it. But  click my name on this thread and check my profile it will give my name and then you can look for that. Hope this helps.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

mapstangelo said:


> I have attempted to read all the posts. We leave for Disney on Sat and DD (4) has an appt at BBB at Downtown Disney on Tuesday at 9:30 AM.  I have scheduled her for the crown package (hair, makeup and nails), I see that those who didn't purchase the Castle Makover also did the photoshoot...
> 
> Can someone explain to me how this works? We do plan on purchasing the PhotoPass Photo CD before our trip, can I have this done and have the photos included on photo pass?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Michelle


When you meet a photopass photographer they will give you the choice of getting a photopass or not. If you do get a photopass during your whole trip to WDW you can have any pics that are taken by the photopass person put on this photopass and saved for later. Once your trip is done you can either purchase the cd that has all your photos on it, purchace prints of the pics that you like or wait until you get home, review the pics at that time and then decide how you want to purchase the pics on the photopass. Pics on the photpass are saved on your photopass for 30 days from the last photo taken on the pass.


----------



## pl'smama

F.G.I.Training said:


> The pic of me was on page 6 of this thread but not anymore. I dont know what happened to it. But  click my name on this thread and check my profile it will give my name and then you can look for that. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the tip.  At least now I know who to look for!!  Have a great night!

Suz


----------



## madfelice

MsFGIT said:


> We cannot turn anyone away who comes in with a reservation under the age of 3, if you said your child was 3 when you made the reservation.  I have had several children under the age of 3 who were perfect little princesses and enjoyed the entire process!  However, I have also had many children under the age of 3 who were just too young, and it showed.  It's hard to say how your 1 or 2 year old child will react once put into the chair, with loud noises, strangers all around, and other distractions everywhere you look.  The makeover process involves a lot of decision making on the princess's part, and the FGIT will be chatty and personable.  If the young princess fears strangers or is just shy in general, the experience can quickly become a nightmare.  I've had princesses scream and cry just for the pure fact that too much talking was involved!
> 
> In short, I guess what I'm trying to say is that make sure you book an appointment because your child would really, really love it, and not just because you think it would be cute for her to get her hair done by a FGIT.  I personally have nothing against having an adorable 2 year old sit in my chair, but I've seen this disaster happen on several occasions.



 Thank You. That pretty much answers my question.  She is already very good at decisions when it comes to clothes, shoes, hair etc!  She knows what she likes!  She is quite chatty herself and may not give the FGIT much of a chance to get a word in!  Since we wont be there till June next year I guess she will be a safe bet to get the works done.  I think it will be cute, but I think she will like it too.  I'll probably book her in twice, once for the castle and once for just hair and nails since we'll be there for over a week.  I'll book her in for one and see how it goes before booking the second.  I am already excited!  I may just do it with her!  Her brother will be turning 10.  Do you think he would be too old for the cool Dude   or should I just let him get something in the way of souvineers for having to sit through us getting pampered?


----------



## Alesia

mapstangelo said:


> We do plan on purchasing the PhotoPass Photo CD before our trip, can I have this done and have the photos included on photo pass?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Michelle



Yes, you can.


----------



## LUVMYTINK

My DD had her appt. last Tuesday afternoon at the DTD BBB(Sept. 25th 5pm) .  She had a blast getting all dressed up like Sleeping Beauty  .   All of the FGIT were amazing.  F.G.I.Training just wondering if you were there that day?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

LUVMYTINK said:


> My DD had her appt. last Tuesday afternoon at the DTD BBB(Sept. 25th 5pm) .  She had a blast getting all dressed up like Sleeping Beauty  .   All of the FGIT were amazing.  F.G.I.Training just wondering if you were there that day?


That was a tues and yes I was there that night. I'm sooooo glad you had a great time!!!!! Who was your princesss F.G.I.T?


----------



## hinodis

Is their a pirate hairstyle at the BBB??  I thought I saw pictures somewhere.  If anyone knows where the pictures are could you please let me know.  There are just waaay too many pages to through here.  Thanks!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

madfelice said:


> Thank You. That pretty much answers my question.  She is already very good at decisions when it comes to clothes, shoes, hair etc!  She knows what she likes!  She is quite chatty herself and may not give the FGIT much of a chance to get a word in!  Since we wont be there till June next year I guess she will be a safe bet to get the works done.  I think it will be cute, but I think she will like it too.  I'll probably book her in twice, once for the castle and once for just hair and nails since we'll be there for over a week.  I'll book her in for one and see how it goes before booking the second.  I am already excited!  I may just do it with her!  Her brother will be turning 10.  Do you think he would be too old for the cool Dude   or should I just let him get something in the way of souvineers for having to sit through us getting pampered?


We have GROWN MEN do cool dudes!!!! He will NEVER be to old for a cool dude. We like the boys to come in and see another boy get this done, once they see that they are all for it. If he is not game?..... NO Worries!!


----------



## LUVMYTINK

F.G.I.Training said:


> That was a tues and yes I was there that night. I'm sooooo glad you had a great time!!!!! Who was your princesss F.G.I.T?



Her F.G.I.T was Alison.  Were you near by?  My DD was dressing as Sleeping Beauty for her Princess Storybook Dinner in the Norway Pavilion at Epcot.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

hinodis said:


> Is their a pirate hairstyle at the BBB??  I thought I saw pictures somewhere.  If anyone knows where the pictures are could you please let me know.  There are just waaay too many pages to through here.  Thanks!


The pirate princess is a hairpiece that is added to the "diva" style. Not a style on its own. Yes check out pgs 122 and 113 for pics.


----------



## LUVMYTINK

F.G.I.Training-  Here's her pic.


----------



## pl'smama

LUVMYTINK said:


> F.G.I.Training-  Here's her pic.





What a darling little princess!!

Suz


----------



## TSM1993

hinodis said:


> Is their a pirate hairstyle at the BBB??  I thought I saw pictures somewhere.  If anyone knows where the pictures are could you please let me know.  There are just waaay too many pages to through here.  Thanks!



How about a picture of a big kid(36 years old) with the pirate hairstyle.






Taken 9/14/07


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

do BBB any any location have walk up for adults? no real need for an appointment? what is the cost? thanks


----------



## madfelice

So All I need to do now is to wait till I can book and then book on a Tuesday so that we should be there when you are FGIT!  How's that?  A fan from across the world in Australia!


----------



## TSM1993

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> do BBB any any location have walk up for adults? no real need for an appointment? what is the cost? thanks



I booked a reservation for mine. It was $10 for the hair piece and $48 for them to do hair, nails and makeup. ( If i remember correctly)plus tax on both.


----------



## teacher5

luvmytink,
Where did you get that dress?  It's beautiful!  And so is your daughter!  Which hair style is that???


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Good Morning everyone!   I love this thread and can't wait to take my DD next Dec. I have a couple of questions. Do they ever do anything special for Christmas time? My daughter will probably pick the Belle Christmas dress, but I was wondering about her hair? Now that they have a special pirate hairstyle, maybe they'll do something special for the holidays. 

Does anyone have any pictures yet of the Rose Garden photo shoot? Another poster mentioned photos on Main Street as well. I would love to see them! Thanks so much!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

gabbyrosebud said:


> Good Morning everyone!   I love this thread and can't wait to take my DD next Dec. I have a couple of questions. Do they ever do anything special for Christmas time? My daughter will probably pick the Belle Christmas dress, but I was wondering about her hair? Now that they have a special pirate hairstyle, maybe they'll do something special for the holidays.
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures yet of the Rose Garden photo shoot? Another poster mentioned photos on Main Street as well. I would love to see them! Thanks so much!



I would love to see pics in the rose garden as well!!  ANYBODY???


----------



## hinodis

TSM1993 said:


> How about a picture of a big kid(36 years old) with the pirate hairstyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken 9/14/07



Thanks!  I love your picture!  If DD has very long hair will they still use the hair piece?  She has done a complete 360 from being Belle to being a pirate for MNSSHP.  What are the options for the nails?  She wants black.


----------



## LUVMYTINK

teacher5 said:


> luvmytink,
> Where did you get that dress?  It's beautiful!  And so is your daughter!  Which hair style is that???



That's the Sleeping Beauty dress they had ready for her at the boutique.  When we checked in for her appt. they asked her which princess she wanted to be and she told them Sleeping Beauty.  We had to wait a few minutes and then they put us in a dressing room and everything was laid out for her.  They ask you when you check in what sizes you need for the dress & the shoes.
The hairstyle is the Disney Diva.


----------



## memobrien

LUVMYTINK said:


> That's the Sleeping Beauty dress they had ready for her at the boutique.  When we checked in for her appt. they asked her which princess she wanted to be and she told them Sleeping Beauty.  We had to wait a few minutes and then they put us in a dressing room and everything was laid out for her.  They ask you when you check in what sizes you need for the dress & the shoes.
> The hairstyle is the Disney Diva.




omg that dress is so pretty!  it must be one of the delux ones.  it reminds me of the cinderella delux.  i wasn't going to get a dress for my daughter....but i just might have to rethink that one.  it's so pretty!!!!

Maura


----------



## fire6164

Does anyone have a preference as to which BBB to go to DTD or MK???  and why


----------



## akc

I just got back from disney, and i became a divi princess on the 14th of sept. AS I say if you can not be a kid at disney where can you. background first. I have 5 grandkids with 2 of them being girls one of the girls is a tom boy, the other a 10 year old teen. I told them about bbb, and said lets to it together. No 1 said yuck, 2 said I would be embaressed. well I though about it and decided I wanted to do it anyway, so I went by myself. I had a blast, i went to the one at the Mk, and It was the greatest . All day I had people saying how great I looked. well all of the family meet for lunch at the Chrystal palace. My grandaughts thought I was the coolest grandmother ever. then both of them went before they left the park.I have never been to the one Downtown disney , but the one in the magic kingdon was perfect. 
Kitty


----------



## TSM1993

hinodis said:


> Thanks!  I love your picture!  If DD has very long hair will they still use the hair piece?  She has done a complete 360 from being Belle to being a pirate for MNSSHP.  What are the options for the nails?  She wants black.




I have long hair they pull your hair back in a ponytail divide the hair into 2 braid the 2 pieces and then wrap it as a bun. All the hair you see in the picture is a hair piece. Nails sorry didnt have my choice of black. Blue, pinkish purple color, and kind of a purple sparkle color for nail polish. Or press on nails I went with nail polish. purple sparkle.


----------



## 4-for-Disney

When I booked my daughters' appointment, I didn't specify that I wanted the castle package. Should I call back or just wait until we get there?

Thanks!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> do BBB any any location have walk up for adults? no real need for an appointment? what is the cost? thanks


You will get a walk up appt. at DTD before MK. With that park being new it tends to be fully booked. For the "coach" its 44.95 (thats hair and makeup) Crown is 49.95 (thats hair, makeup, and nails).


----------



## F.G.I.Training

madfelice said:


> So All I need to do now is to wait till I can book and then book on a Tuesday so that we should be there when you are FGIT!  How's that?  A fan from across the world in Australia!


That would be "AWESOME"!!!!!! I would love to met you!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

gabbyrosebud said:


> Good Morning everyone!   I love this thread and can't wait to take my DD next Dec. I have a couple of questions. Do they ever do anything special for Christmas time? My daughter will probably pick the Belle Christmas dress, but I was wondering about her hair? Now that they have a special pirate hairstyle, maybe they'll do something special for the holidays.
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures yet of the Rose Garden photo shoot? Another poster mentioned photos on Main Street as well. I would love to see them! Thanks so much!


This year we now have holiday hair for halloween. Its for the "pop" princess hairstyle. I know for a fact we will have "Christmas themed" hair as well. I saw samples of diff. hair that we may get but I know we will get holiday hair from now on.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

bump


----------



## F.G.I.Training

4-for-Disney said:


> When I booked my daughters' appointment, I didn't specify that I wanted the castle package. Should I call back or just wait until we get there?
> 
> Thanks!


You can always upgrade when you get there. That is up to you. If you want to call to let them know that is great as well.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

Can I use my key card to pay for my DDs appointments?  Or do I need to bring my debit card or cash?  We plan on bringing cash for our tip but we don't like carrying alot of cash.  Thank you!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Can I use my key card to pay for my DDs appointments?  Or do I need to bring my debit card or cash?  We plan on bringing cash for our tip but we don't like carrying alot of cash.  Thank you!!!


If you mean the resort key card then yes you can use it to pay for your visit to the BBB. Have Fun!!!!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

F.G.I.Training said:


> This year we now have holiday hair for halloween. Its for the "pop" princess hairstyle. I know for a fact we will have "Christmas themed" hair as well. I saw samples of diff. hair that we may get but I know we will get holiday hair from now on.



 Thanks so much F.G.I.Training. I know this question probably has been asked, but is the MK location set up like the WOD location. Is it decorated the same with the same type of chairs? I just thought the WOD location was so pretty, but having it done in the castle might be pretty cool. I do love the idea of the photo in the chair, it's very cute!


----------



## jennz

We're taking my dd and her 2 cousins from Scotland the first week of April...do I need to call right at the 180 day mark for ressies, do you think?  Also - the castle just sounds like a much cooler place to have it done but for those who have been - is it?


----------



## werfamily

When I made the reservations for my three girls, they said to bring a comb and brush for each of them.  Does anyone know if they sell combs and brushes at the boutique?   It might be easier than carrying them around the park for the morning.

Thanks!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

gabbyrosebud said:


> Thanks so much F.G.I.Training. I know this question probably has been asked, but is the MK location set up like the WOD location. Is it decorated the same with the same type of chairs? I just thought the WOD location was so pretty, but having it done in the castle might be pretty cool. I do love the idea of the photo in the chair, it's very cute!


The BBB at the castle is a completly different theme. Its set up like a castle. Its all blues and purples with the heavy curtains and the chairs look like recliners from lazyboy. Its very pretty as well.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

jennz said:


> We're taking my dd and her 2 cousins from Scotland the first week of April...do I need to call right at the 180 day mark for ressies, do you think?  Also - the castle just sounds like a much cooler place to have it done but for those who have been - is it?


If you want an appt in the MK BBB then yes I would do so at the 180 mark. You will have more leway at the DTD BBB. The diff. between the MK BBB and the DTD BBB is themeing. DTD BBB was set up to be very upbeat and cater to the little princess as well as the teenage princess. The MK BBB is set to do the same but with more of a "royal" theme to it. Being in the castle makes a diff. Did anyone notice that the DTD has music playing during your makeover while the MK does not? Part of theming. They will prob. get music one day but with a more "Royal" tone. The BBB at MK was mainly set up to cater to those who have appt. at crt or anyother appt. within MK and Epcot. If you have no plans to hit one of those two parks on any givin day then DTD would be for you. That way you dont need an entrance fee to the parks.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

werfamily said:


> When I made the reservations for my three girls, they said to bring a comb and brush for each of them.  Does anyone know if they sell combs and brushes at the boutique?   It might be easier than carrying them around the park for the morning.
> 
> Thanks!


The BBB at DTD and MK do not sell brushes and combs but they do have combs in the BBB for the FGIT to use if you forget yours. WOD at DTD has brushes and combs and at the MK you will have to stop at one of the stores on mainstreet to pick up one.


----------



## AngieBelle

werfamily said:


> When I made the reservations for my three girls, they said to bring a comb and brush for each of them.  Does anyone know if they sell combs and brushes at the boutique?   It might be easier than carrying them around the park for the morning.
> 
> Thanks!




The FGiTs have brand new disposable combs to use on each child, and the child gets to take it home.  Really, you only need to bring a comb or brush if you have a special type for your princess's hair.  At least that's how it is at MK.

The MK BBB does sell hairbrushes- the ones with the princesses on them sold throughout the park.


----------



## werfamily

AngieBelle said:


> The FGiTs have brand new disposable combs to use on each child, and the child gets to take it home.  Really, you only need to bring a comb or brush if you have a special type for your princess's hair.  At least that's how it is at MK.
> 
> The MK BBB does sell hairbrushes- the ones with the princesses on them sold throughout the park.



Thanks so much, I think we'll just go with these!


----------



## yrdlyprincess

I'm sure that this answer is already on here (maybe I even asked it ) I need to know I have seen videos on here with pictures & music w/the BBB pictures, I was wondering were you can have them done...I looked on Disney Photopass but couldn't find anything...I'm dying to this for my DD.  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## AngieBelle

yrdlyprincess said:


> I'm sure that this answer is already on here (maybe I even asked it ) I need to know I have seen videos on here with pictures & music w/the BBB pictures, I was wondering were you can have them done...I looked on Disney Photopass but couldn't find anything...I'm dying to this for my DD.  Thanks for all the help!



I'm pretty sure people have just made those themselves.  There are lots of computer programs on which you can make little videos like that.  My sister has made bunches for friends and such.


----------



## scottny

ok i have read most things on here. I am going in January and cannot decide between DTD or MK.
Probably will do DTD.

Do all the girls have on Princess outfits? Does anyone wear just jeans and a shirt or is it a special thing to look like a princess.


----------



## DisNae

I was hoping someone could help me out with this. I have 2 appointments for 2 different days and have to narrow it down to which one I actually want to keep. One is at 9:00 and one is at 9:10. Both are at DTD. When we went last time, we had a 9:00 appt, and of course we arrived 15 minutes early and when they opened we walked right up with our ressie info and were seated immediately and the makeover began. However, with the 9:10 appt, I assume that there's no way the appt will really begin at 9:10, because it will take longer than 10 minutes to do the whole makeover on all the 9:00 people....so will that mean I'll really be stuck waiting til 9:30 or so before one of the 9:00 people is done? 

If that is indeed the case, then I definitely want to go with my 9:00 day. I'd rather do it on the day I have the 9:10 appt, but I don't want to wait around an extra 30 minutes--we're doing the PSB lunch at Epcot at 11:30 and I don't want to waste 30 minutes of time just to have a different day.


----------



## yrdlyprincess

DisNae said:


> I was hoping someone could help me out with this. I have 2 appointments for 2 different days and have to narrow it down to which one I actually want to keep. One is at 9:00 and one is at 9:10. Both are at DTD. When we went last time, we had a 9:00 appt, and of course we arrived 15 minutes early and when they opened we walked right up with our ressie info and were seated immediately and the makeover began. However, with the 9:10 appt, I assume that there's no way the appt will really begin at 9:10, because it will take longer than 10 minutes to do the whole makeover on all the 9:00 people....so will that mean I'll really be stuck waiting til 9:30 or so before one of the 9:00 people is done?
> 
> I would say go for the 9am, we had our appt @ 9am, were taken right away, but I heard someone there say "you told us to come @ 9am & now we have to wait???" So I would definitely take the 9am & if you are going to the photo session after you never know how many people will be b4 you.


----------



## DisNae

Yeah, that's kinda what I thought. I'll take the 9 am. That's also why we were there 20 minutes early last time, waiting outside the locked doors. We were the first ones there--I figured there were bound to be some people who were booked for 9 but that would have to wait. If you have the first available appt time and you're first in line and all the chairs are empty, well, they can't very well tell you you'll have to wait, now can they?  

I'll be sure to be there at least 20 mins early this time too. Heck maybe 30 minutes considering the popularity of the place seems to have grown so much over the past year!

Guess either way I end up waiting 30 minutes...ha ha....it's not that I mind the waiting, it's that I don't want things to get pushed too close to our ADR and make us rush through the whole thing. Last time was just so magical and wonderful, from the makeover to the photo shoot to everyone oohing and ahhing over DD all the way thru DTD and Epcot, then to the lunch...it was such a great experience for her and for us to watch! We really want to be able to have her experience it that way again.


----------



## Caitsmama

Sorry if anyone asked this already, but does anyone have pics of the inside of the new MK location?

My dd has an appt. there and then we are going to the GF for dinner with Cinderella!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I am still waiting for someone to post them b/c I really want to see the inside since we postponed our trip.


----------



## buffy0214

Here are some pics at this website.

http://www.allearsnet.com/blogs/lindamac/2007/09/previewing_the_new_bibbiddi_bo_1.html

We are going on Thurs, so I will post some when I get back if nobody has done it yet.


----------



## FGMIT MK

It is always wonderful to know that something you've done has made others happy! I loved the pics of Princess Maddie!! Glad you both enjoyed the experience!


----------



## Tanya90210

Caitsmama said:


> Sorry if anyone asked this already, but does anyone have pics of the inside of the new MK location?
> 
> My dd has an appt. there and then we are going to the GF for dinner with Cinderella!



Didn't know nobody had pics of the BBB in the castle yet or I'd have done some shots of the actual room... here are some that show a little of it from where my DD was 















Most were the walls of brick but as you can see some are painted


----------



## i3utterfli82

We are back, here are some pics. We did BBB in the castle on 10/4


----------



## Desnik

OMG!!  Those pictures of your little princesses are adorable!!  They both look so beautiful.  Thanks so much for posting them.  

DD has an appointment in Nov at the BBB in MK.  It is at 10am.  I planned on being at the MK at rope drop and heading straight for the MK Barber shop to get DS's haircut there.  Do you think I can get his hair cut and be at BBB by 10am?  I am hopping to be one of the first in line.


----------



## Caitsmama

Thanks so much for those great pics!! I am very excited for next month now!! 

Desnik - i would think you can pull that off! Good luck!


----------



## monicatb

My daughter will be almost 3 (1 month shy), but she's really outgoing and chatty, and loves getting her hair done and stands still. So, from what I've read, it won't be a problem if she's not 3 yet if she covers the other "requirements". But, the problem is that she doesn't speak english. Does someone know if there are some FGIT that speak spanish at BBB MK? Can this be requested? I'm afraid the experience won't be as wonderful for her if she doesn't understand what they're telling her.  

Monica


----------



## joy13

FGMIT MK said:


> It is always wonderful to know that something you've done has made others happy! I loved the pics of Princess Maddie!! Glad you both enjoyed the experience!


Is that you in my pictures???   She really had a wonderful time!


----------



## AngieBelle

monicatb said:


> My daughter will be almost 3 (1 month shy), but she's really outgoing and chatty, and loves getting her hair done and stands still. So, from what I've read, it won't be a problem if she's not 3 yet if she covers the other "requirements". But, the problem is that she doesn't speak english. Does someone know if there are some FGIT that speak spanish at BBB MK? Can this be requested? I'm afraid the experience won't be as wonderful for her if she doesn't understand what they're telling her.
> 
> Monica



Yes!  There are several FGITs who speak fluent Spanish, including one manager.   And you will be right there with her if she has a non-Spanish FGIT and needs a translator.


----------



## kristenrice

Quick question...

We have an afternoon BBB appt. in the MK before we go to dinner at Akershus.  My DD4 will be dressed as Cinderella for her appointment, but DD2 is too young for the BBB.  She wants to be Snow White (and already has the costume!) so we'll dress her up for the character dinner.  Can she be in any of the pictures with DD4 during her BBB photoshoot, even if she is not able to have an appt at BBB?  She just turned 2 in September and we are going in January.  I would love to "fib" and make an appointment for her so she can get some attention too, but it would be hit-or-miss if she would sit still.  Sometimes, she is great at the salon and other times she needs a seatbelt!  I don't want to pay (or take an appointment that someone else might want) and have her not behave.  She'd love it if she could be in the pictures, though.  I really hope that is possible because I am a terrible photographer and DH hasn't figured out how to work the camera yet!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

i3utterfli82 said:


> We are back, here are some pics. We did BBB in the castle on 10/4



I love all the pictures of your beautiful little princess! This one is absolutely gorgeous! Her dress is so pretty too. Would you mind if I asked where you found it. I also love the little ballerina flats. They must of been so comfortable for her. Did you do the photo session too? 

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

We just got back from our vacation last night.  We did BBB castle pkg and then had lunch at CRT.  It was DD4's 5th bday and she just loved this - it truly made her day!  I do have pics and will post them when I get a chance.  We also ordered a cake for after our CRT lunch and it was terrific.  A magical day for my little princess!  The FGM are wonderful and you can tell they love their job.  My DD5 is very shy and she had a wonderful CM who really was great w/her.


----------



## my*2*angels

Hi! New to the thread.  I have an appt. in November for DD4 at BBB in MK.  My question, she has very long thick curly hair.  Can she still choose any of the hairstyles without problems?  Just wanting to know in advance if I should try to sway her to a certain style. TIA for any advice!


----------



## i3utterfli82

gabbyrosebud said:


> I love all the pictures of your beautiful little princess! This one is absolutely gorgeous! Her dress is so pretty too. Would you mind if I asked where you found it. I also love the little ballerina flats. They must of been so comfortable for her. Did you do the photo session too?
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing!



Hi,

The Cinderella dress is from last years disneyshopping.com (I wanted it because it was short sleeved!) The sparkle flats are from Target.

I did do the photo session in MK and I did not like most of the photos, I may buy only one. The background was just a plain blue one with a little white seat....nothing super unique and my dd just didn't look good in the pictures.

To the other person who posted about the photos, you can add your other daughter in them as this is done at a separate location and they have no way of knowing who did and didn't do BBB....you could probably get your pictures taken there and never even went to BBB. The location is directly to your right as you enter the park.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

scottny said:


> ok i have read most things on here. I am going in January and cannot decide between DTD or MK.
> Probably will do DTD.
> 
> Do all the girls have on Princess outfits? Does anyone wear just jeans and a shirt or is it a special thing to look like a princess.


Not all girls wear princess dresses. Some come with regular street clothes and others come with a special outfit mom may have picked out for them to wear that day. The clothes you choose all depends on how special you want that day to be for your princess. Nomatter what they wear the fgit will make them feel special!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

my*2*angels said:


> Hi! New to the thread.  I have an appt. in November for DD4 at BBB in MK.  My question, she has very long thick curly hair.  Can she still choose any of the hairstyles without problems?  Just wanting to know in advance if I should try to sway her to a certain style. TIA for any advice!



The main object of this place is for your princess to pick the things she would like done. There is no need to pick her hairstyle for her unless she just cant decide. With long or short hair the FGIT will always ask the princess first what she would like. There really is no need to sway her to a certain style.


----------



## my*2*angels

F.G.I.Training said:


> The main object of this place is for your princess to pick the things she would like done. There is no need to pick her hairstyle for her unless she just cant decide. With long or short hair the FGIT will always ask the princess first what she would like. There really is no need to sway her to a certain style.




Thanks so much!  I know she is going to love this! She is sooo excited about doing it.  How special for the little princesses out there!


----------



## pl'smama

Hi everyone.  A Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to everyone!!

I have a question about all the dresses you get to choose from.  I have a had look at the photos that have been posted, but the view is not the best of all the options.  I wondering about the Minnie Mouse dress for YOAMD, in particular.  Does anyone know if your DD can pick this one when doing BBB's Castle package?  Has anyone's DD picked this dress and if so, do you have any photos you can share?  Is it a long dress or short, like knee length?  If it is short, what would everyone suggest my DD wear under it?  We are going the middle of Jan '08 so it may be chilly out.

Also, a shoe question.  I see some little DP's wear the shoes that come with the costumes and others bring their dress shoes from home.  How do these little cuties look in runners?!!  Our appt is at 9am with lunch at Akershus so it will be a long day of walking and I don't want DD to get sore feet.  What are your thoughts, please?

TIA for your time.  Have a great week everyone!!

Suz


----------



## pl'smama

[/QUOTE]



Just lovely!!  You have a beautiful little princess!!

Suz


----------



## Blaze12

I was wondering...is there a way to start a thread just for BBB photos?? That way people cant post the questions or anything, just  photos?? Then we can have the FAQ thread, and the photo album type of thread.  I know I sort threw here trying to find something I saw before.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

Heres a pic of DD5 after her castle makeover on her 5th bday.  She loved every minute of it.  It was very hot that day - low 90's so the dress stayed on through lunch and then off it came.  It was so hot even her name came off her bday pin!





Here she is w/her favorite princess.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

pl'smama said:


> Hi everyone.  A Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to everyone!!
> 
> I have a question about all the dresses you get to choose from.  I have a had look at the photos that have been posted, but the view is not the best of all the options.  I wondering about the Minnie Mouse dress for YOAMD, in particular.  Does anyone know if your DD can pick this one when doing BBB's Castle package?  Has anyone's DD picked this dress and if so, do you have any photos you can share?  Is it a long dress or short, like knee length?  If it is short, what would everyone suggest my DD wear under it?  We are going the middle of Jan '08 so it may be chilly out.
> 
> Also, a shoe question.  I see some little DP's wear the shoes that come with the costumes and others bring their dress shoes from home.  How do these little cuties look in runners?!!  Our appt is at 9am with lunch at Akershus so it will be a long day of walking and I don't want DD to get sore feet.  What are your thoughts, please?
> 
> TIA for your time.  Have a great week everyone!!
> 
> Suz



You can pick any dress that the BBB may have avalible that day. The dress is just below the knees and you might want to put a pair of shorts under it (if your princess does not sit like a princess), if she does then no worries. Now jan. 08 may be kind of cool so also bring some sweatpants to wear under the dress if needed. Now the BBB in DTD has been sold out of the minnie mouse blue and white light up dress for the past month but I dont know about MK. You may need to ask angiebelle for that answer. Also runners look just fine with all the dresses. Its all about comfort right?


----------



## aprincess'smommy

I figured this was the perfect place to ask....my DD3 has a seating at the BBB in MK coming up soon and she wants to look just like Cinderella...I know who doesn't. Anyway, because of her attention to detail we had to purchase a headband and choker from my dress up trunk to go with the dress that we bought at the Disney Store. Does anyone know if the FGiT's are ok with using her own headband to put in her hair and what types of hairstyles do they offer. I have looked at the pictures but was kind of looking for an overview to compare. Thanks in advance.    DH  Me  DD3


----------



## FGMIT MK

aprincess'smommy said:


> I figured this was the perfect place to ask....my DD3 has a seating at the BBB in MK coming up soon and she wants to look just like Cinderella...I know who doesn't. Anyway, because of her attention to detail we had to purchase a headband and choker from my dress up trunk to go with the dress that we bought at the Disney Store. Does anyone know if the FGiT's are ok with using her own headband to put in her hair and what types of hairstyles do they offer. I have looked at the pictures but was kind of looking for an overview to compare. Thanks in advance.    DH  Me  DD3



  We can use your headband. That is not a problem. Lots of princesses come in already dressed and we can use their accessories.


----------



## FGMIT MK

pl'smama said:


> Hi everyone.  A Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to everyone!!
> 
> I have a question about all the dresses you get to choose from.  I have a had look at the photos that have been posted, but the view is not the best of all the options.  I wondering about the Minnie Mouse dress for YOAMD, in particular.  Does anyone know if your DD can pick this one when doing BBB's Castle package?  Has anyone's DD picked this dress and if so, do you have any photos you can share?  Is it a long dress or short, like knee length?  If it is short, what would everyone suggest my DD wear under it?  We are going the middle of Jan '08 so it may be chilly out.
> 
> Also, a shoe question.  I see some little DP's wear the shoes that come with the costumes and others bring their dress shoes from home.  How do these little cuties look in runners?!!  Our appt is at 9am with lunch at Akershus so it will be a long day of walking and I don't want DD to get sore feet.  What are your thoughts, please?
> 
> TIA for your time.  Have a great week everyone!!
> 
> Suz





 Unfortunetly BBB MK doesn't carry the Minnie Mouse dress. If the BBB DTD is out then WOD may also be out. MK carries Cindy, Belle, Belle Xmas, Aurora, Snow, Ariel Mermaid, Ariel Wedding, Tink and Jasmin.

 As for the shoes, it's all about COMFORT!!!


----------



## aprincess'smommy

Thanks FGMIT MK!! It is so great to see CM's care so much about what they do to take time out of their day to answer questions on a message board. Disney definitely finds the best!!


----------



## portia9

i3utterfli82 said:


> We are back, here are some pics. We did BBB in the castle on 10/4



Oh she is so beautiful! My 3yo daughter wanted to look at those lots of times LOL.


----------



## portia9

I posted here a few months ago saying that I didn't think I would do the BBB for my daughter but I have changed my mind and she is very excited. She will love it, I am sure.

Yvette


----------



## Disneycrazycrewuk

We have booked our dd4 in on Christmas day for the castle package.

Could anybody tell me what dresses fall in what category,thank you


----------



## NeverSayNever

Hi!

Disney online is having a pretty good sale on some of their costumes  (princess dress and the minnie mouse costume) and accessories plus there is free shipping (costumeship).  I just got two cute pairs of princess shoes for DD for about $15.00.

Thought this might help some of you...


http://home.disney.go.com/shopping/...tt=20071010DSIH

Happy SHopping!


----------



## dis princess

for some reason s few of the pics aren'y showing. All that i can see is a little red "x" ins side a little box. Does anyone know a website where i can see pics. im helping my daughter decided which dress and where to go. TIA

dis princess


----------



## libinatorsmom

my daughter and I just LOVE to look at these pictures...   Shes convinced that MOM needs to get princessed too... LOL...   I just cant wait to take her here... May is just not coming fast enough


----------



## mom2mek

I know it's been mentioned on here before but for those of you who have purchased dresses from mydressuptrunk.com, do you have pictures?  Did you also buy the petticoat to go with it so the dress would "poof" out more?  

Anyone buy the white "Bride" dress to be Cinderella's wedding gown?  That's what my daughter has decided she wants to be, but I'm not sure if in person it looks fancy enough, kwim?   

They look (and I have heard) that they are very comfortable and that is my main concern.  I'm sure whatever she wears, she won't be in it all day, but for the couple of hours she is in it, I would love for her to be the most comfortable and yet still feel "glamorous" (as she puts it).   

Thanks for any info.  

Sara


----------



## wishspirit

prfctlyximprfct said:


> Do they do 19 year olds ?



Thats what im thinking  You thought 18/19 year olds would be passed this! No way!


----------



## Twilight Terror

Yes, BBB does any princess of any age, (as long as they are over 3). Me (24), my sister (22) and my mum all went back in August to the BBB before going in costume to the PPP!!! So if you can get an appointment, go for it! And if you're careful, you can keep the hair-do in for days - the only reason we had to take ours down was because we were going to the water park!! Otherwise it would have stayed in for another day or so.


----------



## quiltymom

Here's a question for a FGMIT out there (or any CM or guest who is in the know)...  is the photo studio at Guest Relations (I think that is where it is) in the MK open during MNSSHP?  I can't seem to get an answer on another thread.  I'd love to get a family photo with our costumes on.

Thanks!


----------



## LisaDKG

It wasn't open during my daughter's appt. during the MNSSHP on Sept 28th.  I don't know if this is typical though but we couldn't do the photo shoot that night.  Too bad for us.  Loved the BBB experience though!


----------



## quiltymom

Thanks!  Maybe we can get there early enough before the party officially starts to get the shots done.  DD & I will have been to the MK BBB earlier that afternoon, so at least we will have those shots, but without costumes.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Does anyone know what colours of add in hair are on offer for the girls pirate do?  I think I saw white in one photo, do they offer other colours?

Pj


----------



## FGMIT MK

quiltymom said:


> Here's a question for a FGMIT out there (or any CM or guest who is in the know)...  is the photo studio at Guest Relations (I think that is where it is) in the MK open during MNSSHP?  I can't seem to get an answer on another thread.  I'd love to get a family photo with our costumes on.
> 
> Thanks!





 From what I have been told the the photo studio in MK is open through park closing. It may be different for special events, so check when you enter the park.  It is located in Expo Hall next to Tony's close to park entrance.


----------



## FGMIT MK

pjpoohbear said:


> Does anyone know what colours of add in hair are on offer for the girls pirate do?  I think I saw white in one photo, do they offer other colours?
> 
> Pj





 The only pirate hair is the black diva. It has white ribbon with skulls hanging in the hair piece. All other diva colors have pink or blue ribbons w Mickeys. Our Pop Princesses have pink, purple, rainbow or black and orange braids with Mickeys.


----------



## DanMedix

All of this is absolutely fantastic!  My DD is already SO excited.  She's already got her dress (part of her b'day present from other family members), and her ressies are at 9am on Oct 28th, which is her 8th birthday!!  Of course, we'll be getting there for rope drop too, and making a QUICK stop by City Hall to get her "B'day Pin", before we get there.  

What should we bring with us?....other than DD, of course?  Is it better that we bring our own brush/comb?  What makes it easier (and better) on you FGIT's, and everybody all-around?


----------



## FGMIT MK

DanMedix said:


> All of this is absolutely fantastic!  My DD is already SO excited.  She's already got her dress (part of her b'day present from other family members), and her ressies are at 9am on Oct 28th, which is her 8th birthday!!  Of course, we'll be getting there for rope drop too, and making a QUICK stop by City Hall to get her "B'day Pin", before we get there.
> 
> What should we bring with us?....other than DD, of course?  Is it better that we bring our own brush/comb?  What makes it easier (and better) on you FGIT's, and everybody all-around?




You are asked to bring your own brush/comb, but if you forget it's ok. BBB does have brushes and combs that will go home with the princesses.


----------



## quiltymom

FGMIT MK said:


> From what I have been told the the photo studio in MK is open through park closing. It may be different for special events, so check when you enter the park.  It is located in Expo Hall next to Tony's close to park entrance.



Thank you!  I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## sallyjane

DanMedix said:


> All of this is absolutely fantastic!  My DD is already SO excited.  She's already got her dress (part of her b'day present from other family members), and her ressies are at 9am on Oct 28th, which is her 8th birthday!!  Of course, we'll be getting there for rope drop too, and making a QUICK stop by City Hall to get her "B'day Pin", before we get there.
> 
> What should we bring with us?....other than DD, of course?  Is it better that we bring our own brush/comb?  What makes it easier (and better) on you FGIT's, and everybody all-around?



My DD-5 will be getting her hair don at 10am maybe we will get to see the end of your DD's transformation  I hope your DD has a wonderful birthday!


----------



## TheRatPack

I took our own combs and brushes and they said they didn't need them (in DTD).  They had plastic combs that they put in their bags when they were done, which I thought was really nice.

Here is a picture of the comb  and my youngest daughter blowing on her nails....by the way that is some quick drying nail polish!


----------



## DanMedix

Thanks, SallyJane.  She's been looking forward to this trip for such a long time (just like the rest of us)!  I'm sure we'll be around there, if not still at BBB.  

I'll go ahead and bring the brush/comb, just in case.  If we don't need them, no biggie.  DD has an awesome Aurora-style dress that she'll be wearing there.  Of course, we're only doing the FIRST half of the day at MK. She SO wants to do Mission:Space on her birthday, so we're heading to Epcot for the 2nd half!


----------



## Kathleendan

MY DD has a reservation at 10:00 on Jan. 10th and is adding the photo shoot to her package.  I have the following questions.

1. When we are done at BBB do we go directly to the photo shoot?
2. Where is the photo shoot location in MK?
3. How long should we allow for BBB and photo shoot?
4. Can shoot be put on photopass?
5. I was told the shoot would be $29.95 and includes some photos, if we don't like the photos, do we have to pay anything?

I know that these questions have probably been answered before but there are too many pages to go through.


----------



## TheRatPack

1)Yes you can go directly to the Photo Shoot
2)I'm not sure on the MK, in DTD it's in the building right past the chocolate shop.
3)We took around 30 minutes for the BBB part of it and then we took maybe 10 minutes for the photo shoot
4)Yes
5)We didn't do the package with the photoshoot, we just had the photos added to our prepaid photopass.


----------



## Mason7AK

Can we add our DD2 to the photo shoot? We have an appointment for DD14, DD6 and DS5 at BBB in MK, but wanted DD2 to dress up and have her picture taken with the other three, even though she isn't old enough for BBB. Can we do this? 
Angela


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

I know that there is a Pirate Princess crown that you can purchase to use at the DTD BBB, but not at MK.  Can the crown be purchased at any other locations such as: Mouse Gear in Epcot.  My DDs have an appt. at MK BBB the day after we arrive at 10:00 and we are set to go to Epcot the afternoon we arrive and have an ADR at the Garden Grill for dinner, and we won't have time to get to DTD WoD.  Any help will be appreciated!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## dis princess

heyy guys just wondering. there isn't anything for older kids/teens. like a differant hairstlye or anything is there?


----------



## pumpkinfish

FGITs, I'll be there this Thursday (October 18th, 8:30am) @ the MK BBB if any of you are scheduled let me know so I can request?? 

Any other DISers going to be around that morning?


----------



## hinodis

mom2taylorandemily said:


> I know that there is a Pirate Princess crown that you can purchase to use at the DTD BBB, but not at MK.  Can the crown be purchased at any other locations such as: Mouse Gear in Epcot.  My DDs have an appt. at MK BBB the day after we arrive at 10:00 and we are set to go to Epcot the afternoon we arrive and have an ADR at the Garden Grill for dinner, and we won't have time to get to DTD WoD.  Any help will be appreciated!!!  Thanks!!!



  I need the answer to this question too please.  I did not know the pirate crown was not at the MK.


----------



## Disbug

hinodis said:


> I need the answer to this question too please.  I did not know the pirate crown was not at the MK.


The princess tiara with the skull and crossbones can be found at shops all over. I think I saw it in one of the shops on the left side of Main Street as you are walking toward the castle. It was small and was done in rhinestones. 




Is this the one you wanted? I have also seen it in the shop at Toontown where you meet and greet the princesses.


----------



## werfamily

FGMIT MK said:


> The only pirate hair is the black diva. It has white ribbon with skulls hanging in the hair piece. All other diva colors have pink or blue ribbons w Mickeys. Our Pop Princesses have pink, purple, rainbow or black and orange braids with Mickeys.



I thought I saw some pictures on this thread showing the diva hair piece just one color.  My daughters really want to have hair pieces that match their own hair.  They think the ones with random colors in them look silly.   THEN...if that isn't enough, none of them like the classic princess look because they say that all the little girls look bald! 

Anyway, are there hair pieces that are just natural hair color?


----------



## vpalmer

werfamily said:


> I thought I saw some pictures on this thread showing the diva hair piece just one color.  My daughters really want to have hair pieces that match their own hair.  They think the ones with random colors in them look silly.   THEN...if that isn't enough, none of them like the classic princess look because they say that all the little girls look bald!
> 
> Anyway, are there hair pieces that are just natural hair color?



Yes,  the middle hair style (not the bun or pop princess) is an extension of natural hair color.  My DD's best friend chose that style and it is adorable.  I let my DD choose and she went with pink hair because after all pink IS her favorite color.  Gotta love four year old logic.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

pumpkinfish said:


> FGITs, I'll be there this Thursday (October 18th, 8:30am) @ the MK BBB if any of you are scheduled let me know so I can request??
> 
> Any other DISers going to be around that morning?



WE are going to be there Friday, the 19th at 9:10!!  Have fun


----------



## pumpkinfish

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> WE are going to be there Friday, the 19th at 9:10!!  Have fun



Oh shoot! Will miss you by one day. I want to get my hair done for the MNSSHP Thursday night. Have a great time too


----------



## Faeriefan

Well, I caved in and made my girls an appt. DD,7 and dd, 16 are both going on Dec. 14th! 
We have a 9 am appt(earlies appt time). My question is, what's the best way to get to the Down Town Disney location from Port Orleans Riverside? Are there early morning buses or should be get a cab???

Also wanted to add a huge thank you to everyone who's posted. All the information has been wonderful and the girls just can't wait to get to their appts.


----------



## FGMIT MK

werfamily said:


> I thought I saw some pictures on this thread showing the diva hair piece just one color.  My daughters really want to have hair pieces that match their own hair.  They think the ones with random colors in them look silly.   THEN...if that isn't enough, none of them like the classic princess look because they say that all the little girls look bald!
> 
> Anyway, are there hair pieces that are just natural hair color?





The hairpieces for the divas come in Blonde, Light Brown, Dark Brown and Black.  They all have little ribbons with Mickeys and one of the Blacks has Skulls for Halloween(pirate).


----------



## FGMIT MK

pumpkinfish said:


> FGITs, I'll be there this Thursday (October 18th, 8:30am) @ the MK BBB if any of you are scheduled let me know so I can request??
> 
> Any other DISers going to be around that morning?




Thurs is my day off. Maybe AngieBelle will be in. If only ur appt. was for Fri!!
Have a great time!


----------



## FGMIT MK

hinodis said:


> I need the answer to this question too please.  I did not know the pirate crown was not at the MK.



You can get this crown at the PoC gift shop in MK. Got one for my DD9.


----------



## SallyfromDE

We had our magic done while in the MK. Loved the experience and will do it again next year. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## nick262

Hello Angiebelle,

I do not know if you remember me, my DH and I were on the 11/12/05 cruise with you on the Magic.  Well we will be at WDW for Halloween this year to do MNSSHP.  I have an appt. at 5:40pm on 10/31 to get my daughter done for the party.  We are doing the Castle package.  Will you be working?  It would be great to see you again.


----------



## hinodis

FGMIT MK said:


> You can get this crown at the PoC gift shop in MK. Got one for my DD9.



  Thank you FGMIT MK.  My DD will be at the BBB in MK on October 28th.  Will you be working that day??


----------



## pumpkinfish

FGMIT MK said:


> Thurs is my day off. Maybe AngieBelle will be in. If only ur appt. was for Fri!!
> Have a great time!



Oh well! Maybe if AngieBelle sees my LGMHs she will say hi if she is working!

I'm so excited...but torn between doing the pop princess and getting the "pirate hair"....


----------



## AngieBelle

pumpkinfish said:


> FGITs, I'll be there this Thursday (October 18th, 8:30am) @ the MK BBB if any of you are scheduled let me know so I can request??
> 
> Any other DISers going to be around that morning?



I'll be there that day, but I don't come in until 10!


----------



## AngieBelle

nick262 said:


> Hello Angiebelle,
> 
> I do not know if you remember me, my DH and I were on the 11/12/05 cruise with you on the Magic.  Well we will be at WDW for Halloween this year to do MNSSHP.  I have an appt. at 5:40pm on 10/31 to get my daughter done for the party.  We are doing the Castle package.  Will you be working?  It would be great to see you again.



Hi!  I remember meeting some DISers on that cruise, but my memory is a bit fuzzy so I can't remember exactly who you are, I'm sorry.  I don't yet have my schedule for Halloween, but I should be there during your appointment more likely than not!


----------



## nick262

AngieBelle said:


> Hi!  I remember meeting some DISers on that cruise, but my memory is a bit fuzzy so I can't remember exactly who you are, I'm sorry.  I don't yet have my schedule for Halloween, but I should be there during your appointment more likely than not!



Hi Angiebelle,

No worries about the memory, there were alot of us. LOL  Please let me know if you are there and we will be sure to say Hi.


----------



## kaysmommie

We just back from our trip last Friday.  DD7 got her BBB makeover in the castle on 10/4 for MNSSHP.  She loved it!!  She wants to do it again next trip .  We brought DD's halloween(Tink) costume from home as she would be wearing it right after to the Halloween party. Though she only wore the wings for her photoshoot and got tired of walking around the park like that.  DS3 was being Peter Pan but he really wanted to be Hook  .  We had DD's pics done at Expostion Hall on main st.  I ordered the Photopass CD so I will post more when I get the CD.


----------



## mom2mek

Oh my goodness!  What a cutie-pie!  I love how it turned out!  And your little Peter is adorable!  Can't wait to see the photopass pics too!  We are headed down in about a month - YAY - and my girls will be doing this as well so I love looking at all the pics of the transformed princesses!  Thanks for posting!

Sara


----------



## Fire14

I'm back and had wonderful time at both my appts. I think I liled castle BBB better than dtd just in theming. All my fgmit were wonderful./


----------



## FGMIT MK

hinodis said:


> Thank you FGMIT MK.  My DD will be at the BBB in MK on October 28th.  Will you be working that day??



That is a regular day for me but schedual doesn't come out until Sunday. What time is your appt?


----------



## dis princess

Still wondering if they have something for teens. Like a differant hair style ect.

TIA


----------



## FGMIT MK

dis princess said:


> Still wondering if they have something for teens. Like a differant hair style ect.
> 
> TIA



We only have the three different hair styles for princesses and the Cool Dude for boys but there are many different hair colors and accesories that go with the Diva and Pop Princess. The Fairytale is your own hair with tiara and hidden Mickey.


----------



## luv2plan

Any pictures of Cool Dudes???

We are going next week & have appointments for both boys!!


----------



## madfelice

Does the BBB accept Disney Gift cards?


----------



## Caitsmama

I would definately think that they would take Disney GC's. Or Disney Dollars for that matter.. If all the carts selling ice cream take it, i would guess they would too. 

So, how many CM's on this thread work at BBB at the MK? We are going on Mon. Nov. 19th - it would be cool to "know" someone working..


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

luv2plan said:


> Any pictures of Cool Dudes???
> 
> We are going next week & have appointments for both boys!!


 
There is a pic of the cool dude hairstyle on page two and I think page 10.


----------



## mom2mek

Caitsmama said:


> I would definately think that they would take Disney GC's. Or Disney Dollars for that matter.. If all the carts selling ice cream take it, i would guess they would too.
> 
> So, how many CM's on this thread work at BBB at the MK? We are going on Mon. Nov. 19th - it would be cool to "know" someone working..



Caitsmama - we will be there on Nov 19th too!  We have six kids starting at 9:30!  When will you be there?

Sara


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

madfelice said:


> Does the BBB accept Disney Gift cards?


 
I know I am not a cm but where do you plan on getting the disney gc from. The ones from the disney store are not valid in the parks.


----------



## FGMIT MK

Caitsmama said:


> I would definately think that they would take Disney GC's. Or Disney Dollars for that matter.. If all the carts selling ice cream take it, i would guess they would too.
> 
> So, how many CM's on this thread work at BBB at the MK? We are going on Mon. Nov. 19th - it would be cool to "know" someone working..



As long as they are WDW GC we should take them. 

I am usually scheduled on Mondays so it just depends on what time ur appt is. I'd love to meet our guests who are on this thread!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Can't remember if I shared these before. So sorry if I have. 

This was a mini dis meet on Oct 5th at the Castle

Before:





After:










We had such a blast that day! Thanks to all of our FGIT for making it so much fun!


----------



## Caitsmama

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I know I am not a cm but where do you plan on getting the disney gc from. The ones from the disney store are not valid in the parks.



Yes they are. The Disney Store sells the blue ones with the mickey's on them, that are good for WDW, DCL, DLR. I get them there, last year that is how i paid for all my meals at WDW.  And i just bought another one a couple weeks ago. It says right on the card that you can use them at either WDW, DCL, or DLR.


----------



## Fire14

Caitsmama said:


> Yes they are. The Disney Store sells the blue ones with the mickey's on them, that are good for WDW, DCL, DLR. I get them there, last year that is how i paid for all my meals at WDW.  And i just bought another one a couple weeks ago. It says right on the card that you can use them at either WDW, DCL, or DLR.


Yes you can pay for your appt with DD or DGC as I did just this twice. The blue/red card that DS sells are valid at WDW as pp stated. I got mine from DL as they have some cute designs.


----------



## FGMIT MK

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Can't remember if I shared these before. So sorry if I have.
> 
> This was a mini dis meet on Oct 5th at the Castle
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had such a blast that day! Thanks to all of our FGIT for making it so much fun!



I remember you ladies! I thought it was great that you finally got to meet after almost 2 years of chatting? Hope you had a wonderful visit and glad that we could be a part of it!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Can't remember if I shared these before. So sorry if I have.
> 
> This was a mini dis meet on Oct 5th at the Castle
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had such a blast that day! Thanks to all of our FGIT for making it so much fun!



You all look great!  Can I ask where you got your t-shirts? They are so cute!


----------



## hinodis

FGMIT MK said:


> That is a regular day for me but schedual doesn't come out until Sunday. What time is your appt?



  It is for 2:10.  I hope we get to see you.  I would love to meet some DISER's.  DD is either going to be a princess or a pirate girl.


----------



## Princess April

Just an update.... DD and I were doing a little shopping around Down Town Disney yesterday when she sppoted the BBB... She started saying that she wanted to go in and be a princess too and I kindly reminded her that we had an appointment for her on her birthday and that I thought that they were fully booked today and they wouldn't be able to take us... Well little did i know that the FGMIT overheard me talking and she said that they did have openings available... I asked her when, she said Right Now!!!!!!
Long story short DD (3) got her first BBB experience and she was a perfect princess thru the entire transformation. I told her that we would only be getting the hair, make up and nails done.. but she was happy enough with just that!!!! They do have little combs for the princesses that don't have a hairbrush or comb with them (thank goodness I didn't even KNOW we were going to be doing it that day!!!) and paying the extra $5.00 to get the nauls done is a GREAT thing to do... they get to choose 2 bottles of polish and get to take them both home with them... not bad for $5.00!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

FGMIT MK said:


> I remember you ladies! I thought it was great that you finally got to meet after almost 2 years of chatting? Hope you had a wonderful visit and glad that we could be a part of it!



It was only a year but we were very very excited to meet for the first time!! I'm so glad you remember us. Were you a FGIT for any one of us? 

Thank you so much again for making it such a memoriable moment for us we really had a ball!



gabbyrosebud said:


> You all look great!  Can I ask where you got your t-shirts? They are so cute!



Thanks! We actually got the design from someone over at the disigns board and we had them made by a tee shirt company in PA. On the back it said Dis halloween meet with a halloween mickey!!


----------



## pl'smama

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Can't remember if I shared these before. So sorry if I have.
> 
> This was a mini dis meet on Oct 5th at the Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had such a blast that day! Thanks to all of our FGIT for making it so much fun!





Thanks for sharing the pics Cheryl, they are awesome!!

Suz


----------



## madfelice

Fire14 said:


> Yes you can pay for your appt with DD or DGC as I did just this twice. The blue/red card that DS sells are valid at WDW as pp stated. I got mine from DL as they have some cute designs.



I think that the Disney Store ones say *At Participating locations* and I was wondering if BBB was one of them.  We live in Australia so no Disney Stores where you can buy Disney Dollars for us, but I love the idea of giving the kids the dollars as pocket money etc to save for what they want at DW that I don't want to buy.  Disney dollars would have been ideal, but alas, no(unless I can find someone who would buy them for us and post them if I payed via paypal...).  I can buy Disney Store gift cards online and they will ship them freight free, but how much to get is dependant on who accepts them as WWW has their own gift card.  Therefore knowing if BBB would take the store ones would be handy if you know what I mean.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

madfelice said:


> I think that the Disney Store ones say *At Participating locations* and I was wondering if BBB was one of them.  We live in Australia so no Disney Stores where you can buy Disney Dollars for us, but I love the idea of giving the kids the dollars as pocket money etc to save for what they want at DW that I don't want to buy.  Disney dollars would have been ideal, but alas, no(unless I can find someone who would buy them for us and post them if I payed via paypal...).  I can buy Disney Store gift cards online and they will ship them freight free, but how much to get is dependant on who accepts them as WWW has their own gift card.  Therefore knowing if BBB would take the store ones would be handy if you know what I mean.



Hi! I work at the Disney Store and the gift cards are now the same ones as Disney Shopping, DisneyLand, and Disney World sell. I got one for our last trip and it was great! I'm going to put even more money on it for next year's trip. You can put $5.00 to $1,500.00 on it. It's so much easier to carry in the parks. Here is the website for it. You can read the terms and conditions. Maybe the FGIT could tell for sure.  

http://disney.go.com/disneygiftcard/index.html

They also have some really cute designs you can buy at DisneyLand.com. Just click on the Where to Buy section. They have different characters. I hope this helps.


----------



## Fire14

madfelice said:


> I think that the Disney Store ones say *At Participating locations* and I was wondering if BBB was one of them. We live in Australia so no Disney Stores where you can buy Disney Dollars for us, but I love the idea of giving the kids the dollars as pocket money etc to save for what they want at DW that I don't want to buy. Disney dollars would have been ideal, but alas, no(unless I can find someone who would buy them for us and post them if I payed via paypal...). I can buy Disney Store gift cards online and they will ship them freight free, but how much to get is dependant on who accepts them as WWW has their own gift card. Therefore knowing if BBB would take the store ones would be handy if you know what I mean.


THe BBB WILL ACCEPT gift cards or disney dollars as I personally used them to pay for my appt. As for locations that take  dollars or GC  only places I've ever run into problem not taking them are someplaces in World showcase of Epcot and carts that walk parade  route prior to parades.


----------



## hlrababy

I really, really want to take my daughter and do this!! I think I might actually take her to the downtown Disney one on the day of the MVMCP!


----------



## party*of*five

Fire14 said:


> THe BBB WILL ACCEPT gift cards or disney dollars as I personally used them to pay for my appt. As for locations that take  dollars or GC  only places I've ever run into problem not taking them are someplaces in World showcase of Epcot and carts that walk parade  route prior to parades.



Yes, I called WDW about this b/c my daughter's school sells GCs and we get a % towards her tuition so we wanted to take advantage of this, if possible, and they told me Disney GCs can be used anywhere in the parks where a credit card is accepted....so most anywhere except a few small snack carts. 
HTH!


----------



## FGMIT MK

tinkerbell87512 said:


> It was only a year but we were very very excited to meet for the first time!! I'm so glad you remember us. Were you a FGIT for any one of us?
> 
> Thank you so much again for making it such a memoriable moment for us we really had a ball!
> 
> 
> 
> I was at podium that day running princess costumes. I took pictures for you at the end. Glad you had a great time!


----------



## Faeriefan

Can anyone help me with my question? I posted a couple pages back but it seems I was looked over or ignored. This is our first time to Disney so I'm still learning the ropes. Could really use a couple tips to make our appt go alittle smoother. Thanks.


----------



## Fire14

Faeriefan said:


> Well, I caved in and made my girls an appt. DD,7 and dd, 16 are both going on Dec. 14th!
> We have a 9 am appt(earlies appt time). My question is, what's the best way to get to the Down Town Disney location from Port Orleans Riverside? Are there early morning buses or should be get a cab???
> 
> Also wanted to add a huge thank you to everyone who's posted. All the information has been wonderful and the girls just can't wait to get to their appts.


 
There is a eary bus that runs to DTD. I've used Pop's to get to 9a appt. at DTD several times without issue. Also POR has a boat to dtd but not sure how early that runs, you'd have to ask at hotel front desk.

Another tip go around to princess room doorway( princess cindy and auroa are out front) This maybe only door open to WOD store at that early time.


----------



## ilvdisney1234

maciec said:


> Here are some pictures from our trip this past October .... DD's Tink costume came from the Disney Store.  She just wore it to the BBB so she didn't have to pull anything over her hair after she got it done.  We all did the Pop Princess look except for my DS who got his own special look.  Word of warning though, if your son ends up with a Mickey head painted on the back of his head it takes FOREVER to dry.  He left a painted Mickey head everywhere we went.  We had so much fun!  DD wants to go back this October, but we won't have enough time.




Did they do the braids for you at the BBB or did you already have them?


----------



## dis princess

do they sell the light up wands at the WOD? or do they just come special with the most expensive package? i think im going to  get the cheapest package but i still want to light up wand!!!!


----------



## TandCmum

I am planning on doing this for DD who will be 41/2 and we are already practising having hair put up and make up done so she knows what to expect. I am planning the full works as we would be buying her a dress and stuff whilst we are there anyway

my  idea is we do MK on evening EMH night and she can get BBB done in the afternoon before we go to 1900 park fayre for dinner and we could get piccies done on our way out of the park. I would probably be doing an ADR around 6pm in order for us to get back to MK for wishes and EMH, so what time would you suggest getting an appointment.

Also DD likes the diva look, if she has this one done can she have the small tiara that comes with the princess style instead of the large crown that comes with the castle package.

I am presuming because we get the make up pallette and the extensions are on a ponytail band i can have a go at re-creating the look for our akershus breakfast later in the holiday??


----------



## werfamily

TandCmum said:


> my  idea is we do MK on evening EMH night and she can get BBB done in the afternoon before we go to 1900 park fayre for dinner and we could get piccies done on our way out of the park. I would probably be doing an ADR around 6pm in order for us to get back to MK for wishes and EMH, so what time would you suggest getting an appointment.



We haven't been yet, but from all I have read on this thread, it seems that if you don't have a first of the day appointment, that there can be a significant wait.  We are planning on doing BBB, and then going to tea at the GF.  We have a noon appointment at the MK BBB, with an ADR for tea at 3:30pm.  Hopefully that will give us enough time to stop and get pictures on the way out of the park.  If not, we can always come back after the tea. (Although, since we're staying at the GF, it would be nice to just have a break in the room after the tea!) 



TandCmum said:


> Also DD likes the diva look, if she has this one done can she have the small tiara that comes with the princess style instead of the large crown that comes with the castle package.



I'd love the answer to this as well!  I'm guessing that you can get whatever you want, as long as you are willing to pay extra, but it would be nice to know if you can switch out the tiara/crown's without extra cost.


----------



## FGMIT MK

werfamily said:


> We haven't been yet, but from all I have read on this thread, it seems that if you don't have a first of the day appointment, that there can be a significant wait.  We are planning on doing BBB, and then going to tea at the GF.  We have a noon appointment at the MK BBB, with an ADR for tea at 3:30pm.  Hopefully that will give us enough time to stop and get pictures on the way out of the park.  If not, we can always come back after the tea. (Although, since we're staying at the GF, it would be nice to just have a break in the room after the tea!)
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love the answer to this as well!  I'm guessing that you can get whatever you want, as long as you are willing to pay extra, but it would be nice to know if you can switch out the tiara/crown's without extra cost.





The casle package comes with the matching princess crown. The Tiara can be added for $10. I have yet to see a princess crown that didn't look great with a Diva.


----------



## FGMIT MK

ilvdisney1234 said:


> Did they do the braids for you at the BBB or did you already have them?




The front of the hair style has 4 twists to it. The back has the wild hair.


----------



## Hawk

I am sorry if this has already been asked.  Is 11 years old too old for BBB?

Thanks.

Tim/Hawk


----------



## FGMIT MK

Hawk said:


> I am sorry if this has already been asked.  Is 11 years old too old for BBB?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tim/Hawk



We do princesses of all ages 3 and over. I had a mom and daughter come in today for the MNSSHP. I also had quite a few boys ages 4 thru 15 come in for Cool Dudes!


----------



## Fire14

Hawk said:


> I am sorry if this has already been asked. Is 11 years old too old for BBB?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tim/Hawk


I have done it serveral times and I'm a bit older than 11.


----------



## Buzz Litebeer

FGMIT MK said:


> We do princesses of all ages 3 and over.


I've often mused about those children who are 2 years old at the front gates of the parks, but 3 years old at the BBB...  And chuckled at the thought of the hilarity that would ensue if they checked park tickets at the MK BBB.


----------



## portia9

I have booked my 3yo dd in at 11:30 on Tues April 8 at MK. She is going to love it.

Yvette


----------



## clandrum

I called yesterday to book my daughter between Dec1-Dec8.  I told them any day would work but I really wanted a morning appt.  There were no appointments for any day before 3pm.  Her appt is Dec 1st @ 5pm. I guess you need to book really early.  Do they offer walk ins and if so what is the typical wait? My  is excited either way but she really wanted it done in the morning so she could sport her dew all day.


----------



## hlrababy

We have Hollie booked for Thursday, November 15th at 1:00 pm at the Downtown Disney one. We wanted to get hers done before we take her to MVMCP! She is so excited~!!!!


----------



## FGMIT MK

clandrum said:


> I called yesterday to book my daughter between Dec1-Dec8.  I told them any day would work but I really wanted a morning appt.  There were no appointments for any day before 3pm.  Her appt is Dec 1st @ 5pm. I guess you need to book really early.  Do they offer walk ins and if so what is the typical wait? My  is excited either way but she really wanted it done in the morning so she could sport her dew all day.




IF you get there early in the day check their walk ins, you may be  able to get your DD in earlier.


----------



## FGMIT MK

hinodis said:


> It is for 2:10.  I hope we get to see you.  I would love to meet some DISER's.  DD is either going to be a princess or a pirate girl.



I will be there during ur appt time on the 28th. It would be wonderful to see u and ur DD!


----------



## clandrum

I just found out on the Dec 1st they are taping the Christmas Parade. Does anyone know how hard is it going to be to get to the castle for my  appt at 5pm?  If I ask a CM to help me will they escort us there or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## Marc A.

My daughter had an appointment on the 16th and I almost cried after seeing the finished project.  She was posing for pictures like she actually new what she was doing.  My wife and I thought it was such a special thing for our DD.
Once we get the pictures on I will share them.
Lots of fun.


----------



## Marc A.

Our DD 3(1/2)








How cute is she?????


----------



## IngridRalph

My daughter has an appointment on the 27th!! Do they do any non UP hairstyles?  She has shoulder length hair but will not wear any part of it up.  She has to have her hair down.  Any options for her or should I just cancel?  She is really looking forward to the experience but very picky about her hair.

~Ingrid


----------



## UtahMama

We were at the DTD BBB on 9/30...

Norah is 3 and she's wearing an Aurora dress I made with calico cottons...much cooler and less scratchy than the store bought ones. 

Her she is being greeted before her appointment was to begin:






Our FGMIT is Chelsea, who was fabulous!






























No less than a gallon of PIXIE DUST was used...she left a trail of it every where we went!





TA Dah!!!! Notice the pink glittery "converse" shoes! EVERY-one commented how cute they were!






All in all, I'd say this was one of the very best, most memorable experiences of our trip! Worth every penny!!!!! (and I'm VERY frugal!)


----------



## joy13

IngridRalph said:


> My daughter has an appointment on the 27th!! Do they do any non UP hairstyles?  She has shoulder length hair but will not wear any part of it up.  She has to have her hair down.  Any options for her or should I just cancel?  She is really looking forward to the experience but very picky about her hair.
> 
> ~Ingrid




The 3 hairstyles mentioned are the only hairstyles available, but the FGIT'ing on this thread may have some advice for how to handle that.  How old is she?


----------



## IngridRalph

My daughter is almost 10...We have looked at all of the hairstyles on this thread and she is still hoping for some sort of down style.  She would probably be happy with even just glitter sprayed on her hair or can they do anything with the stuff they use for the "cool dude" hairstyle?  Like streaks of color?

~Ingrid


----------



## Faeriefan

Fire14 said:


> There is a eary bus that runs to DTD. I've used Pop's to get to 9a appt. at DTD several times without issue. Also POR has a boat to dtd but not sure how early that runs, you'd have to ask at hotel front desk.
> 
> Another tip go around to princess room doorway( princess cindy and auroa are out front) This maybe only door open to WOD store at that early time.



Thank you for taking the time to answer
I'll ask the cast member at the front desk about early morning transportation. If need be, we'll get a cab. I just want to make sure we get there in time for our appt.
Thanks again.


----------



## jets

I have booked the crown package for my DD4. Does the photo session come with it or is it extra? I have a prepaid photopass CD. I would like more info on the photo session. 
Are there any pictures of the cool dude hair?
I looked on page 10 and did not see any
Jets


----------



## Fire14

jets said:


> I have booked the crown package for my DD4. Does the photo session come with it or is it extra? I have a prepaid photopass CD. I would like more info on the photo session.
> Are there any pictures of the cool dude hair?
> I looked on page 10 and did not see any
> Jets


You can get photos done at Photo studio and BBB ,at no extra cost until you buy prints( they just add to photopass),with any of the pkgs. I personally did this and photographer took at least 21 pics of me in studio alone!!! 
The photos are taken during makeover in BBB and if you choose, you can walk over to photo studio for more pictures. My  studio photos included me standing, sitting on bench in various poses, some shots were full body including shoes some were just head/shoulder shots.


----------



## dreambound

Somewhere there is a big thread with pictures and reviews, etc, of Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique.  I did a search but it didn't come up and I think I may be losing my mind.  Anyone have a link?

Thanks

Meg


----------



## tinkerbell_girly_96

acouple questions:

Can you buy the sashes if you don't get a treatment?
When you buy something there do they give you the bbb bag not the normal ones you get at the other stores and is 13 too old to get a pkg at the BBB? Has anyone seen teenagers getting their hair done?
Thanks


----------



## dreambound

dreambound said:


> Somewhere there is a big thread with pictures and reviews, etc, of Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique.  I did a search but it didn't come up and I think I may be losing my mind.  Anyone have a link?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Meg



Nevermind, FOUND.


----------



## Fire14

tinkerbell_girly_96 said:


> acouple questions:
> 
> Can you buy the sashes if you don't get a treatment?
> When you buy something there do they give you the bbb bag not the normal ones you get at the other stores and is 13 too old to get a pkg at the BBB? Has anyone seen teenagers getting their hair done?
> Thanks


 I don't think you can buy sahes without treatment
You get special BBB bag,  Mine from DTD has purple furry handles, one from MK was pink and had heavy string handles, both say BBB on them. 
13 is not to old, I'm 33 and have done it 4 times!!


----------



## dreambound

Anyone have pics of short haired girls with NO extensions put on?

I'm trying to decide if we should do this for dd or not.

Thanks!


----------



## bbmommy

dreambound said:


> Nevermind, FOUND.


Can you share it...just want to read about it...going back and have ressies at the castle this time


----------



## CanadianGuy

I've merged this posts into the thread they were looking for.. 

Knox


----------



## bbmommy

I was on another post..they were bad mouthing BBB...I wanted to include a photo from June....I should have curled her bangs first, we are going to the castle December..she looks so tired, we woke her up too early, but she loved it!  We bought her a dress prior to going so she could be her own princess.









PS-that is me in the mirror with my bibbidi bobbidi boo shirt i got at the disney store!


----------



## mommy2aprincess4

subscribing to catch up later


----------



## mom2mek

bbmommy said:


> I was on another post..they were bad mouthing BBB...I wanted to include a photo from June....I should have curled her bangs first, we are going to the castle December..she looks so tired, we woke her up too early, but she loved it!  We bought her a dress prior to going so she could be her own princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS-that is me in the mirror with my bibbidi bobbidi boo shirt i got at the disney store!



What a beauty she is!  We can't wait to do this in just a few short weeks!

Sara


----------



## MousekaMaddi

she is just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!  what a beauty


----------



## pl'smama

Marc A. said:


> Our DD 3(1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a little sweetheart!!  She looks adorable!
> 
> Suz


----------



## pl'smama

PS-that is me in the mirror with my bibbidi bobbidi boo shirt i got at the disney store![/QUOTE]



Just precious!  Your DD looks too cute for words and I love her dress!

Suz


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Beautiful pictures of your princesses everyone!


----------



## princssdisnygina

My sister and I are going Dec 11 at 4pm in the Castle!  My sister is 44 and I am 30!  I am SO excited...this is my birthday present to her!  We are going to MVMCP that night after dinner at the Concourse!  This is a pic of me and my cousin last Christmas!  I think I am going to try a different style this time!


----------



## dreambound

DD has a chin-length bob, so pretty short hair, but she wants something really princessy, and not the pop princess.  If anyone has pictures of what they've done with short haired girls, we would love to see them.  She wants to go just to get the makeup, but I hate paying $44 for a 10 minute makeup job!

Thanks

Meg


----------



## craz4disney

Hi I am new to this so bear with me!!!1  My DDs one is 5 and one will be 3  have appts on Nov 25 before the MVMCP and do not know they are doing this.  It is a surprise trip with 12 of us going!  What all do you get with the Crown pkg?  Do I need to take their own brushes, and if you could post some more pictures of your childrens hair after they became the beautiful little princesses, I would appreciate it.  and any other suggestions would be great thanks!!!!!


----------



## MsFGIT

dreambound said:


> DD has a chin-length bob, so pretty short hair, but she wants something really princessy, and not the pop princess.  If anyone has pictures of what they've done with short haired girls, we would love to see them.  She wants to go just to get the makeup, but I hate paying $44 for a 10 minute makeup job!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Meg




If she wants to be very Cinderella-esque, we can still do the Fairytale Princess on her short hair.  What we do is pull up whatever will get into a ponytail and work with that, the rest stays down.  If she wants to have long hair and look a bit more like Belle, as we say, the Disney Diva is a great way to go.  That one's my favorite.


----------



## hlrababy

What are the different hair styles that you can get? My daughters hair is just past her shoulders! I have been wondering what we could get done with her hair. I called yesterday to upgrade my package to the crown so she could get her nails done. Then I am going to bring her own costume. But, another question is if she is only getting the crown package done, can we still get her picture made to be put on the photo pass?


----------



## tink fan

My daughter has a short bob (about chin length). I was concerned about her having the classic princess style, but it looked great.

They pulled as much as they could in a pony tail and left the rest down. The part they pulled up they put in a bun with the tiara around. I was happy with it. They used a lot of hair wax to keep it in place. The only thing I may have done differently would have been to curl the hair underneath before we went. Then it wouldn't have been so straight at the bottom, but it was fine. Also I would have had her nails painted during her makeover. It was only $5 more. For some reason I thought it was included in the coach package and the nails in the next package up where stick ons. It was not a big deal, but she would have liked to have it done. 

After we left BBB, we went to the side of the castle (on the path near cosmic rays) and had a lot of photopass photos taken before the castle and with tinkerbelle. They are awesome. We also had the BBB photoshot at Emporium, but I didn't like those as well. They were almost too posed. Tip for that one - shoes show, so take that into account. I had shoes, but left them at the resort because I didn't want to carry them around when she wasn't using them. One of the photos is full length with her pointing her toe, in Crocs!! The photographers did their best to hide the crocs, but they would not let her go barefoot. I'm sure it's for health reasons. 

$45 is a huge amount to spend, but she absolutely loved every second of the makeover and got a lot of attention in the park the rest of the day. She was picked in Belle's Storytelling, the Pirate Tutorial and in the Monster's Inc. Laugh Club. Thank God my 7 year old son was also picked for the Pirate Tutorial or else I would have never heard the end of it. 

Her hair was still solidly up the next day, but we washed it out because she wanted to wear it differently. 

Have a great trip!! I would definately do the BBB again!!!


----------



## hlrababy

That sounds so cute!!! But, what are the pictures taken with Tinkerbell?


----------



## WoodysRoundup

I haven't been able to get through all 100+ pages though. So......I have a timimg question.  BBB at MK opens at 8am. Is it a good idea to try for an 8am appt. when MK opens at 9am?  I was thinking this might be good so the girls could enjoy their style all day long.  Has anyone done it that early?  Also, will the hair last on rides (roller coasters) all day?  TIA!!


----------



## mindyd

Hi,

I just booked the Magic Kindgom location for our April trip I am so excited we went to the downtown location on our last trip but nothing beats the castle. We are just doing the smallest package last time they wouldn't wear the dresses they said they were itchy we are going first thing in the morning before our lunch at the castle.


----------



## praline3001

I read through this whole thread and WOW that was a lot of reading but still havent found the answer to the question I have  

I booked my daughter for the castle package in the castle. She has hair a little past her shoulder and strait/ wavy. She wants the hair extensions but I didn't know how long they held up. I saw the bun will hold up for the second day but what has been your experience with the fake hair? Do you take it out before bed and put it back up in the morning? I have never dealt with fake hair so I don't have a clue hahaha I would like her do to last for 2 days just to get our moneys worth


----------



## joy13

praline3001 said:


> I read through this whole thread and WOW that was a lot of reading but still havent found the answer to the question I have
> 
> I booked my daughter for the castle package in the castle. She has hair a little past her shoulder and strait/ wavy. She wants the hair extensions but I didn't know how long they held up. I saw the bun will hold up for the second day but what has been your experience with the fake hair? Do you take it out before bed and put it back up in the morning? I have never dealt with fake hair so I don't have a clue hahaha I would like her do to last for 2 days just to get our moneys worth




I think the diva hair extentions can be put back in pretty easily even after you take them out - I saw lots of girl's wearing their's later.


----------



## hlrababy

What is the picture with tinkerbell?



tink fan said:


> My daughter has a short bob (about chin length). I was concerned about her having the classic princess style, but it looked great.
> 
> They pulled as much as they could in a pony tail and left the rest down. The part they pulled up they put in a bun with the tiara around. I was happy with it. They used a lot of hair wax to keep it in place. The only thing I may have done differently would have been to curl the hair underneath before we went. Then it wouldn't have been so straight at the bottom, but it was fine. Also I would have had her nails painted during her makeover. It was only $5 more. For some reason I thought it was included in the coach package and the nails in the next package up where stick ons. It was not a big deal, but she would have liked to have it done.
> 
> After we left BBB, we went to the side of the castle (on the path near cosmic rays) and had a lot of photopass photos taken before the castle and with tinkerbelle. They are awesome. We also had the BBB photoshot at Emporium, but I didn't like those as well. They were almost too posed. Tip for that one - shoes show, so take that into account. I had shoes, but left them at the resort because I didn't want to carry them around when she wasn't using them. One of the photos is full length with her pointing her toe, in Crocs!! The photographers did their best to hide the crocs, but they would not let her go barefoot. I'm sure it's for health reasons.
> 
> $45 is a huge amount to spend, but she absolutely loved every second of the makeover and got a lot of attention in the park the rest of the day. She was picked in Belle's Storytelling, the Pirate Tutorial and in the Monster's Inc. Laugh Club. Thank God my 7 year old son was also picked for the Pirate Tutorial or else I would have never heard the end of it.
> 
> Her hair was still solidly up the next day, but we washed it out because she wanted to wear it differently.
> 
> Have a great trip!! I would definately do the BBB again!!!


----------



## pl'smama

tink fan said:


> My daughter has a short bob (about chin length). I was concerned about her having the classic princess style, but it looked great.
> 
> They pulled as much as they could in a pony tail and left the rest down. The part they pulled up they put in a bun with the tiara around. I was happy with it. They used a lot of hair wax to keep it in place. The only thing I may have done differently would have been to curl the hair underneath before we went. Then it wouldn't have been so straight at the bottom, but it was fine. Also I would have had her nails painted during her makeover. It was only $5 more. For some reason I thought it was included in the coach package and the nails in the next package up where stick ons. It was not a big deal, but she would have liked to have it done.
> 
> After we left BBB, we went to the side of the castle (on the path near cosmic rays) and had a lot of photopass photos taken before the castle and with tinkerbelle. They are awesome. We also had the BBB photoshot at Emporium, but I didn't like those as well. They were almost too posed. Tip for that one - shoes show, so take that into account. I had shoes, but left them at the resort because I didn't want to carry them around when she wasn't using them. One of the photos is full length with her pointing her toe, in Crocs!! The photographers did their best to hide the crocs, but they would not let her go barefoot. I'm sure it's for health reasons.
> 
> $45 is a huge amount to spend, but she absolutely loved every second of the makeover and got a lot of attention in the park the rest of the day. She was picked in Belle's Storytelling, the Pirate Tutorial and in the Monster's Inc. Laugh Club. Thank God my 7 year old son was also picked for the Pirate Tutorial or else I would have never heard the end of it.
> 
> Her hair was still solidly up the next day, but we washed it out because she wanted to wear it differently.
> 
> Have a great trip!! I would definately do the BBB again!!!




Thanks for this update!  My DD has a chin length bob to and I was worried they could not do it.  Our appt is not until mid January though.  Maybe I will bring some velcro rollers for the short bits that hang down.

Thanks again, Suz


----------



## MsFGIT

praline3001 said:


> I read through this whole thread and WOW that was a lot of reading but still havent found the answer to the question I have
> 
> I booked my daughter for the castle package in the castle. She has hair a little past her shoulder and strait/ wavy. She wants the hair extensions but I didn't know how long they held up. I saw the bun will hold up for the second day but what has been your experience with the fake hair? Do you take it out before bed and put it back up in the morning? I have never dealt with fake hair so I don't have a clue hahaha I would like her do to last for 2 days just to get our moneys worth



The Diva hair piece ("extensions") is basically like a ponytail holder with hair around it.  It's secured with hairpins and/or bobby pins.  It's very easy to take out and put back on the next day, but the styling of the hairpiece might be a little shot once you pop it back on the head.  But, you still get the effect of long, gorgeous hair, and that's usually what counts.


----------



## pixleyyy

OK, I made my daughter reservations for the crown package for her 7th birthday but then I got reading here about the nails.  Do they only do the fake nails?  Or can we opt to have them polish them instead?  Is there an extra cost to having them polished?  And does she get a crown with her package?  What if she wants a birthday crown ... do they have any there or should I bring one from home?


----------



## Fire14

WoodysRoundup said:


> I haven't been able to get through all 100+ pages though. So......I have a timimg question. BBB at MK opens at 8am. Is it a good idea to try for an 8am appt. when MK opens at 9am? I was thinking this might be good so the girls could enjoy their style all day long. Has anyone done it that early? Also, will the hair last on rides (roller coasters) all day? TIA!!


 
I think an 8a appt would be great. As for hairstyle holding up on rollar coasters YES!!!!!!!!!!! I rode rnr with my diva style and other than my personal Tiara giving me one heck of a headache the hair was great. I even slept in it.


----------



## quiltymom

pixleyyy said:


> OK, I made my daughter reservations for the crown package for her 7th birthday but then I got reading here about the nails.  Do they only do the fake nails?  Or can we opt to have them polish them instead?  Is there an extra cost to having them polished?  And does she get a crown with her package?  What if she wants a birthday crown ... do they have any there or should I bring one from home?



My DD had her nails done, and they only painted them.  I never saw any fake nails.

And about the crown, I can't help you there.  DD wore her own costume in that day.  Sorry!


----------



## kiminoh

My daughter had sparkly nail polish put on, no fake nails.  Also, somewhere back in this thread someone said they don't accept tips but when we were there a couple of weeks ago, we tipped and so did a lot of people.


----------



## kiminoh

You do not have to buy the expensive package with the costume and all to have a photo session done.  I did the middle package and took my dd to the emporium afterwards for a photo session.  They told me as long as you have the hair done, you can get pictures done there.  I added them to our photopass instead of buying those pictures separately.

Also, she was Jasmine and I did not have any special shoes for her so she did all the photo session bare foot.


----------



## WoodysRoundup

Fire14 said:


> I think an 8a appt would be great. As for hairstyle holding up on rollar coasters YES!!!!!!!!!!! I rode rnr with my diva style and other than my personal Tiara giving me one heck of a headache the hair was great. I even slept in it.




Thanks SO MUCH for the info.!  It is very helpful. Do you know, does the basic pkg. take just a half hour?


----------



## princess z

Can anyone who has gone to both BBB tell me which one they liked better. I took my daughters to the Downtown Disney one in August and loved it.I also thought the photo shoot was great. I would like to go the the BBB in the castle our next trip. where do they do the photo shoot and how is it.


Thanks


----------



## kiminoh

princess z said:


> Can anyone who has gone to both BBB tell me which one they liked better. I took my daughters to the Downtown Disney one in August and loved it.I also thought the photo shoot was great. I would like to go the the BBB in the castle our next trip. where do they do the photo shoot and how is it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I've only been to the one in the castle, but the photo place is in the Emporium on Main St., close to the entrance/exit.


----------



## Fire14

WoodysRoundup said:


> Thanks SO MUCH for the info.! It is very helpful. Do you know, does the basic pkg. take just a half hour?


I'd allow 45 min but yes it takes roughly 30 min for hair and makeup once you get into chair. A lot depends on hairstyle you choose and how your hair behaves.
I personally liked castle better and it felt more quiet and royal. It maybe that It was my first trip to castle and 3rd to DTD. Your photo shoot is done at Emporium which is near front of park next to Tony's Town Square.


----------



## kiminoh

I just realized in my last couple of posts I have been saying the photos are done in the emporium on Main St., I meant to say the Exposition Hall.


----------



## kiminoh

Was anyone else at the BBB in the castle the morning of October 12?  That's when we were there.  I think the FGIT we had was named Mallory.


----------



## AngieBelle

kiminoh said:


> My daughter had sparkly nail polish put on, no fake nails.  Also, somewhere back in this thread someone said they don't accept tips but when we were there a couple of weeks ago, we tipped and so did a lot of people.



Both fake nails and polish are available- although some FGITs don't bring out the fake nails for the youngest princesses.  Also, the polish is usually encouraged over the press-ons due to them falling off easily.

And about the tips- when the MK BBB opened, the policy was changed, and tips are being accepted if offered, but they have to be cash only, and although they are very much appreciated, they are NOT mandatory.  Please only tip if you really want to do so and don't feel any pressure to!


----------



## dis princess

wondering about the fake nails.......
-Can you get polish under them incase they fall off??
- How well do they say on for a teen who won't really be picking at them to much?


----------



## bbmommy

mom2mek said:


> What a beauty she is! We can't wait to do this in just a few short weeks!
> 
> Sara


Thank you!


----------



## davisdenyel

I know this probably has been asked before but the thread is sooo long. My dd(3) will be doing the BBB in a little over a week. Is there anything we need to bring of our own for the makeover(like brush or comb,etc)? She will be wearing a dress that I already bought and will be getting the basic package. But I want the tiara and hair piece. So I have to pay for the tiara is this correct? If so how much is it?  I want her hair partially up with some curly hair hanging (I would guess thats what the hair piece is for). What is this style called? Any other tips and or advise would be appreciated  We are so excited  

Thank You


----------



## MsFGIT

davisdenyel said:


> I know this probably has been asked before but the thread is sooo long. My dd(3) will be doing the BBB in a little over a week. Is there anything we need to bring of our own for the makeover(like brush or comb,etc)? She will be wearing a dress that I already bought and will be getting the basic package. But I want the tiara and hair piece. So I have to pay for the tiara is this correct? If so how much is it?  I want her hair partially up with some curly hair hanging (I would guess thats what the hair piece is for). What is this style called? Any other tips and or advise would be appreciated  We are so excited
> 
> Thank You



If your princess has hair that is prone to tangles, a brush is much appreciated by any FGIT!  Since you're bringing her costume, feel free to ask the ladies at podium (check-in) if you can use the changing room briefly to put it on.  If you want the style with the curly hair piece, that's called the Disney Diva.  It does not come with a tiara, so you would have to add it for an extra 10 dollars.  And, just to clarify, all styles call for the hair being pulled up completely, so even if you choose the Diva, none of her natural hair will be left down.  Unless, of course, it's too short to be pulled up!  Phew...Hope this helps at all!


----------



## kaysmommie

quiltymom said:


> My DD had her nails done, and they only painted them.  I never saw any fake nails.
> 
> And about the crown, I can't help you there.  DD wore her own costume in that day.  Sorry!



When my DD got her makeover in the Castle 3 weeks ago they gave a choice of either the press on nails or polish.  Either they gave you one set to take home with you.  Of course my DD   opted for the press on nails even thoug hI tried to push her towards the polish.


----------



## Fire14

kiminoh said:


> Was anyone else at the BBB in the castle the morning of October 12? That's when we were there. I think the FGIT we had was named Mallory.


I was I was I had Stephanie and can't recall other FGIT name. I was BIg kid in lt blue shorts.


----------



## nikkistevej

My DD on her 5th birthday at the DTD BBB. She loved it, even though she is a bit of a tomboy. Before:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	














My nephew got the "Cool Dude"


----------



## kimkarli

SO CUTE!!!! My daughter will be there on her 8th birthday, Dec. 16th. I can hardly wait. She knows about the trip, but I have managed to keep the BBB visit a secret, and that is a feat for me!


----------



## everest

hlrababy said:


> That sounds so cute!!! But, what are the pictures taken with Tinkerbell?



If you ask a PhotoPass photographer if they can put Tinkerbell in your childs hand they will let you know if they can, but will also explain to your child how they want them to pose. The photographer then inserts the Tinkerbell image in your child hands.

Example below;


----------



## praline3001

MsFGIT said:


> The Diva hair piece ("extensions") is basically like a ponytail holder with hair around it.  It's secured with hairpins and/or bobby pins.  It's very easy to take out and put back on the next day, but the styling of the hairpiece might be a little shot once you pop it back on the head.  But, you still get the effect of long, gorgeous hair, and that's usually what counts.



MsFGIT I just wanted to say thanks for answering so many of our questions!
This is such a wonderful addition for those little girls who might be too short to enjoy the larger attractions! My daughter will be going in Feb and she is such a girlie girl! I think she is more excited of this than seeing Mickey 
Thanks so much for helping us understand this new attraction so we moms don't feel lost when we get there


----------



## dis princess

wondering about the fake nails.......
-Can you get polish under them incase they fall off??
- How well do they say on for a teen who won't really be picking at them to much?


----------



## MermaidQueen

New to all of this and I am loving all this information.  I was considering this for my dd who will be three and a half when we go to DW. I didn't read all the threads but from what I read I am really considering doing this for her. She loves all the princesses and would getting to look like one for a day!! thanks again!!


----------



## craz4disney

We are getting soooo excited!  Only 26 more days or so till our trip!!!  WAHOOOOOOO!!!!!   

Our appts are for the Tuesday the 27th of November!  Will anyone else be there?
All of this information is helping a lot! I have been to Disney 5 times my Dh 1 time and dd5 once and dd3 this is her first time!  The DD princesses are going to be ecstatic!  Which hairstyle do you think would hold the best!  We are doing the MVMCP that night also!!!


----------



## pumpkinfish

Hey everyone! I wanted to share my pictures from my BBB session last week (10-18 @ 8:30 am). I had a great time! My FGITs were funny and entertaining (whether they realized it or not). I opted to not get my makeup done since it really wasn't me. I chose the Pop Princess with rainbow hair. I also asked for extra hairspray since I would be riding rollercoasters/fast rides. I had several comments throughout the day from people saying they liked my hairstyle. I wonder if they thought that was a norm for me  . I plan on visiting BBB again next trip in April 08!

Before shot:





During:





After:





I wanted to see the back so DH took a picture for me:





And a bonus. The FGITs asked if DH wanted to get his hair done. He said he didn't have enough. Well this was the wrong response because they picked up the magic wand and glittered the heck out of him!  
(sorry only the photopass person got this shot, but trust me, it was FUNNY!)


----------



## Caitsmama

dis princess said:


> wondering about the fake nails.......
> -Can you get polish under them incase they fall off??
> - How well do they say on for a teen who won't really be picking at them to much?



Not sure -- but my dd didn't have "fake nails" last year, she just had her own nails polished.. I wouldn't put fake nails on her, as i am sure they would be off within an hour.   Maybe they give you a choice.. i don't remember.. but we did get to bring the bottle of polish home too.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Beautiful pictures everyone!  I have a question for the Fairy godmothers in training. I was wondering if it is ever ok to request a specific FGIT if she is working that day. Last year, we had the most wonderful and sweet FGIT and she made our experience magical. I even wrote a letter to Disney about her and other CM's we met on our trip and the Disney called me to thank me. That was so great! I would love to have sweet Marjorie again as my DD's FGIT. Is this possible?


----------



## kimkarli

Pumpkinfish, your pictures are great! My cousin & I are going and both of us (36 & 33) and the DD8 (on her 8th birthday) and DNephew4 will be there on Dec. 16 and we all have appointments! We are very excited! I hope the photopass person will be able to get good pics of all of us. I am glad you had such a great time!


----------



## hlrababy

everest said:


> If you ask a PhotoPass photographer if they can put Tinkerbell in your childs hand they will let you know if they can, but will also explain to your child how they want them to pose. The photographer then inserts the Tinkerbell image in your child hands.
> 
> Example below;




That is so adorable!!!!! I am definately going to have to do that!!!!! Your daughter is adorable!


----------



## MsFGIT

dis princess said:


> wondering about the fake nails.......
> -Can you get polish under them incase they fall off??
> - How well do they say on for a teen who won't really be picking at them to much?



You can choose _either_ the nail polish or the press-on nails.  The press-on nails, however, aren't really made for older princesses as they tend to have broader nails.  The thumb nail for sure always presents a problem in the older ones.  I would recommend choosing the nail polish, because you get to keep two bottles!


----------



## MsFGIT

praline3001 said:


> MsFGIT I just wanted to say thanks for answering so many of our questions!
> This is such a wonderful addition for those little girls who might be too short to enjoy the larger attractions! My daughter will be going in Feb and she is such a girlie girl! I think she is more excited of this than seeing Mickey
> Thanks so much for helping us understand this new attraction so we moms don't feel lost when we get there



Happy to help!


----------



## mom2mek

I've heard mixed things about the Coach vs Crown so thought I would ask here to see if one of the FGMIT could reply.   

*Do they paint your nails with the Coach package? * 

To upgrade to the Crown do you get fake nails?  And if so, can they just give them to you to take and put on later or do you have to put them on there?

We have 5 girls doing this in a couple of weeks (3 coach and 2 crown) and I just want to make sure that the 3 that are getting the Coach pkg will indeed get their nails painted as they will see the other 2 getting theirs done (whether painted or fake).

Thanks.

Sara


----------



## kiminoh

mom2mek said:


> I've heard mixed things about the Coach vs Crown so thought I would ask here to see if one of the FGMIT could reply.
> 
> *Do they paint your nails with the Coach package? *
> 
> To upgrade to the Crown do you get fake nails?  And if so, can they just give them to you to take and put on later or do you have to put them on there?
> 
> We have 5 girls doing this in a couple of weeks (3 coach and 2 crown) and I just want to make sure that the 3 that are getting the Coach pkg will indeed get their nails painted as they will see the other 2 getting theirs done (whether painted or fake).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sara




I have the BBB brochure right in front of me.  This is what it says:

The Coach Package
$44.95
Includes hairstyle, shimmering makeup and princess sash.


The Crown Package
$49.95
Includes hairstyle, nails, shimmering makeup and princess sash.


The Castle Package
$179.95 to $229.95
Includes hairstyle, nails, shimmering makeup, imaging package, (6x8 and four 4x6 photos with a themed holder), princess gown of choice, crown, wand and princess sash.


My daughter had the Crown Package and was given the choice of fake nails or nail polish.  She (actually I), chose the nail polish and she got two bottles to take with her.  I knew the fake nails would not last on her very long.


----------



## 4-for-Disney

I am trying to plan our budget for our upcoming trip and I was wondering if one of you veteran BBB girls could help me. Do they charge tax at BBB and if so, how much tax?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kiminoh

4-for-Disney said:


> I am trying to plan our budget for our upcoming trip and I was wondering if one of you veteran BBB girls could help me. Do they charge tax at BBB and if so, how much tax?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



Yes, they charge sales tax.  I think it is 6.5%.


----------



## kiminoh

Here is a photo taken at lunch after the makeover.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

gabbyrosebud said:


> Beautiful pictures everyone!  I have a question for the Fairy godmothers in training. I was wondering if it is ever ok to request a specific FGIT if she is working that day. Last year, we had the most wonderful and sweet FGIT and she made our experience magical. I even wrote a letter to Disney about her and other CM's we met on our trip and the Disney called me to thank me. That was so great! I would love to have sweet Marjorie again as my DD's FGIT. Is this possible?


You can always request a certain FGIT but you may not get her. It depends on if she has a princess at that time. I work with marjorie and she just loves her repeat princesses so let her know you are one when you get there even if you dont get her the second time!!! It makes our day really special to have our 2nd and 3rd time princesses in the BBB.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

mom2mek said:


> I've heard mixed things about the Coach vs Crown so thought I would ask here to see if one of the FGMIT could reply.
> 
> *Do they paint your nails with the Coach package? *
> 
> To upgrade to the Crown do you get fake nails?  And if so, can they just give them to you to take and put on later or do you have to put them on there?
> 
> We have 5 girls doing this in a couple of weeks (3 coach and 2 crown) and I just want to make sure that the 3 that are getting the Coach pkg will indeed get their nails painted as they will see the other 2 getting theirs done (whether painted or fake).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sara


The coach pkg does NOT include nails, If they want their nails done then it must be the crown pkg that is done. You do not have to put on the fake nails when you are there just tell the fgit that you want the nails but dont put them on, they will include them in the princess bag she takes home.


----------



## pl'smama

everest said:


> If you ask a PhotoPass photographer if they can put Tinkerbell in your childs hand they will let you know if they can, but will also explain to your child how they want them to pose. The photographer then inserts the Tinkerbell image in your child hands.
> 
> Example below;





Your DD looks lovely and you can see from the pure joy on her face that she can "see" Tinkerbelle.  Just a lovely photo.  What wonderful memories you made that day.

Thanks for sharing, Suz


----------



## pl'smama

kiminoh said:


> Here is a photo taken at lunch after the makeover.





What a sweetheart!  Your DP looks wonderful and so happy to be with Jasmine.  Thanks for sharing with us.

Suz


----------



## kaysmommie

I got my photopass Cd so here are a few more pics of my DD7 from 3 weeks ago after her makeover in MK.  We did the crown package w/ nails and she wore her costume since we were attending MNSSHP after. Her FGM was Jen and she was great!   Her pics are funny since she has had lots of tooth fairy visits lately.


----------



## mom2mek

So adorable!  I love her grin - teeth or not!  Looks like she had a lot of fun!  Thanks for sharing!

Sara


----------



## dis princess

1.  what outfit is 175?? which one is 229?....i have to spend my own money so wondering...if i get one....what is the cheapest and which one is most expensive. THANKS!!


----------



## Tammysue5

Just got my Photo pass Cd today.. so I thought I would share a few pics of the BBB.

DD8 having the finishing touches put on! 





DD5 at the Exposition Hall for pics





DD5 doing her Tinkerbell pose in front of the Castle





DD5 seeing herself for the first time in the mirror


----------



## Treacle44

F.G.I.Training said:


> You can always request a certain FGIT but you may not get her. It depends on if she has a princess at that time. I work with marjorie and she just loves her repeat princesses so let her know you are one when you get there even if you dont get her the second time!!! It makes our day really special to have our 2nd and 3rd time princesses in the BBB.



Hope you don't mind me asking but my dd had majorie and adored her and would love to have her again next week when we're there.  Is majorie at MK now or still at DTD?

Thanks

x


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

kiminoh said:


> Here is a photo taken at lunch after the makeover.



Great pic!  Where did you go to lunch??  My DD was also dressed as Jasmine when she did BBB and would have loved to see Jasmine as well!!  WE had breakfast at CRT after our BBB


----------



## kiminoh

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> Great pic!  Where did you go to lunch??  My DD was also dressed as Jasmine when she did BBB and would have loved to see Jasmine as well!!  WE had breakfast at CRT after our BBB



We saw her at lunch after the makeover at Cinderella's Royal Table.


----------



## hlrababy

I am so excited!! My daughters costume came in the mail today! She is getting the Aurora dress, wand, tiara, and shoes!!!! Plus, the kicker.....it was all under $50 bucks!!!! I ordered it on the sale on Disney Shopping. I do have a question though, I know I am taking her to the Exposition Hall to get her pictures made. But, how do you pre-buy the cd? If anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

hlrababy said:


> I am so excited!! My daughters costume came in the mail today! She is getting the Aurora dress, wand, tiara, and shoes!!!! Plus, the kicker.....it was all under $50 bucks!!!! I ordered it on the sale on Disney Shopping. I do have a question though, I know I am taking her to the Exposition Hall to get her pictures made. But, how do you pre-buy the cd? If anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it!



Try this link, it should work.  It's the one I ordered mine from.

http://www.disneyphotopass.com/previsitcdplan.aspx


----------



## gabbyrosebud

F.G.I.Training said:


> You can always request a certain FGIT but you may not get her. It depends on if she has a princess at that time. I work with marjorie and she just loves her repeat princesses so let her know you are one when you get there even if you dont get her the second time!!! It makes our day really special to have our 2nd and 3rd time princesses in the BBB.



Thank you so much F.G.I.Training. Are you both in the DTD BBB? I would love to meet you too! Marjorie was such a sweet person and made my DD feel really special. We would love to see her again. She was one out of many Disney's CMs that made our trip extra magical! 

Here's a sweet picture of Marjorie and my DD. She made her into the most beautiful Cinderella if I do say so myself.  





Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## kiminoh

This is the FGIT that worked with my daughter.  She was very nice.  

IMG]http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd288/kiminoh1/101_3414.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## gabbyrosebud

kiminoh said:


> This is the FGIT that worked with my daughter.  She was very nice.



Your DD looks so happy! They are all so nice and create such magical moments.


----------



## queenbee99

I would love to know this too! Also where would I post if anyone is cancelling BBB appts? We have a 420 and would love to try to move it up earlier...we are there the week of Nov25-dec 2....Our appt is on the 1st and that was the earliest they had....





Treacle44 said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking but my dd had majorie and adored her and would love to have her again next week when we're there.  Is majorie at MK now or still at DTD?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> x


----------



## DanMedix

My DD's 8th B'day at BBB was wonderful! The FGIT's that worked with her (and I CAN'T remember their names! AAAGH! If somebody said it, I'd probably remember!   ) were terrific!  

Pics to come.  Stay tuned!  Just wanted to drop a quick post, to say from experience how magical the FGIT's make the BBB!


----------



## BigMickeyFan

craz4disney said:


> We are getting soooo excited!  Only 26 more days or so till our trip!!!  WAHOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Our appts are for the Tuesday the 27th of November!  Will anyone else be there?
> All of this information is helping a lot! I have been to Disney 5 times my Dh 1 time and dd5 once and dd3 this is her first time!  The DD princesses are going to be ecstatic!  Which hairstyle do you think would hold the best!  We are doing the MVMCP that night also!!!



YES!  DD's appointment is that day at 6:20pm!!   We have our tickets for MVMCP that night, also, so she will be all freshly "done up" for the party!  How funny - maybe we will see you there!

Speaking of that appointment time, I have a question:  will we still be able to get photos taken at Exhibition Hall once MVMCP starts that evening?  Anyone know?


----------



## kiminoh

BigMickeyFan said:


> YES!  DD's appointment is that day at 6:20pm!!   We have our tickets for MVMCP that night, also, so she will be all freshly "done up" for the party!  How funny - maybe we will see you there!
> 
> Speaking of that appointment time, I have a question:  will we still be able to get photos taken at Exhibition Hall once MVMCP starts that evening?  Anyone know?




When I went into the Exhibition Hall during the halloween party, there were photographers in there working.


----------



## FGMIT MK

BigMickeyFan said:


> YES!  DD's appointment is that day at 6:20pm!!   We have our tickets for MVMCP that night, also, so she will be all freshly "done up" for the party!  How funny - maybe we will see you there!
> 
> Speaking of that appointment time, I have a question:  will we still be able to get photos taken at Exhibition Hall once MVMCP starts that evening?  Anyone know?



Expo Hall will be open during the MVMCP. When you arrive in the park check to see what time they close.


----------



## hlrababy

Is anyone going to be at the DTD BBB on Thursday, November 15th around 1?


----------



## rebecca314

These videos are from a while ago but I thought I'd post them here for those who our new to BBB.   

My daughter and I at DTD BBB w/ Marjorie & Rose http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ_jMSdOVEw

And here is Kayla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnyACLRJr8A

And finally, here's Samantha and Kiley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agAs6P0v5Dc


----------



## Blaze12

I have a strange question.  Can you purchase the ''pirate hair pieces" in the parks or are they only available at the BBB???  I would love to grab a couple for my hair for the P&P party!


----------



## Caitsmama

I have a question re: the expo. hall pics - can anyone go in there for pics no matter what package they have? If so, do those pics just become part of your photopass card? Are there any other fees for those pics?


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

Caitsmama said:


> I have a question re: the expo. hall pics - can anyone go in there for pics no matter what package they have? If so, do those pics just become part of your photopass card? Are there any other fees for those pics?



My understanding is that anyone who has gone to BBB can get the pix taken and put on the photopass, but if you buy the crown package, you get free pictures.  We pre-purchased our CD so we will get our pix free on the CD, so it didn't make any sense to buy the crown package and my DDs are a little older and don't want the dresses, so we got cute outfits and will have the pix taken in those.  HTH!!


----------



## kiminoh

Caitsmama said:


> I have a question re: the expo. hall pics - can anyone go in there for pics no matter what package they have? If so, do those pics just become part of your photopass card? Are there any other fees for those pics?



When I was in there they said anyone who had a hair style done could get pictures done.  I added all the photos to our photopass, I did not have to pay any other fees.    The photographer actually suggested to just add them to the photopass instead of buying a separate princess package.


----------



## 4-for-Disney

I was wondering if anyone had a copy of the brochure that they can upload. I wanted to print it out before we leave on Friday for my girls. It is a surprise so I wanted them to be able to actually see what they can choose from before we get there. Thanks a millon!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

gabbyrosebud said:


> Thank you so much F.G.I.Training. Are you both in the DTD BBB? I would love to meet you too! Marjorie was such a sweet person and made my DD feel really special. We would love to see her again. She was one out of many Disney's CMs that made our trip extra magical!
> 
> Here's a sweet picture of Marjorie and my DD. She made her into the most beautiful Cinderella if I do say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween everyone!



Yes, We are both at the DTD location. I hope to see you there!!! I PM'd you as to her work days. HAVE FUN!!!!!


----------



## Laura.bora

How much generally are the costumes (regular and deluxe) in Disney World?  I'm trying to decide between booking the castle package, or the crown package.  I was going to do the castle, until I learned that you could get the pictures done even if you weren't ordering the castle package.  We're surprising the kids, and I want her to be able to pick out her costume and accessories,  so right now, I'm just trying to figure out if it would be cheaper to buy the crown package and the costume in Disney world, or the castle package which has it all included.  Thanks for the help!  Oh - and what sizes do the dresses come in....I'm guessing she'll be a size 3 next year.  Maybe 4, but more than likely 3.


----------



## praline3001

We have a ressies for Feb. 6. Does anyone know if they offer winter selections for costumes? I don't want my poor princess cold


----------



## FGMIT MK

Laura.bora said:


> How much generally are the costumes (regular and deluxe) in Disney World?  I'm trying to decide between booking the castle package, or the crown package.  I was going to do the castle, until I learned that you could get the pictures done even if you weren't ordering the castle package.  We're surprising the kids, and I want her to be able to pick out her costume and accessories,  so right now, I'm just trying to figure out if it would be cheaper to buy the crown package and the costume in Disney world, or the castle package which has it all included.  Thanks for the help!  Oh - and what sizes do the dresses come in....I'm guessing she'll be a size 3 next year.  Maybe 4, but more than likely 3.



It is actually cheaper to buy the castle as a package instead of the individual pieces. It does come with a photo package and you can buy more pics if you want, or they do offer a photo CD for $125. You could get your entire vac worth of pics on the photo pass CD. The costumes range from $60-$85 and then I believe shoes are $18-$28. Castle also includes crowns and wands. These prices are the same throughout WDW.


----------



## Laura.bora

Thank you FGIT MK!  You made up my mind!


----------



## davisdenyel

We cant wait my dd(3) will be going to the BBB at the castle tomorrow at 11:30. She is so excited to be made into a princess. She is not going to be a true Disney princess. But she will be her own princess. This is the dress she will wear. I did buy a deluxe Cinderella custome from the Disney Store online but I bought it way to big. So I am gonna put that dress away until she fits into it. I already pre ordered the photo pass. So hopefully they will take many pictures   I think I want her to have some curly hair coming down with a crown.  

http://www.cottoncandydress.com/servlet/the-317/LILAC-EMBROIDERED-CAVIAR-FLOWER/Detail


----------



## teacher5

Dh just bought dd9 a beautiful deluxe Cinderella costume.  I didn't realize it was so full!  Has anyone had their dd wear one of these full dresses all day in a park?  Our BBB appt is at 12:00 and we have a ressie at 1900 Park Fare at 5:20.  Of course she will want to keep the dress on after the BBB appt so she can have her moment to shine.  We are going over the Christmas/New Years holidays so the weather shouldn't be too hot.  Are there any rides where the dress would be too full to fit???

Also, I am trying to find the matching shoes in her size.  Are they very comfortable or should I have another pair when we are just doing rides, walking around and use the nice shoes for pictures and the dinner only?


----------



## pl'smama

davisdenyel said:


> We cant wait my dd(3) will be going to the BBB at the castle tomorrow at 11:30. She is so excited to be made into a princess. She is not going to be a true Disney princess. But she will be her own princess. This is the dress she will wear. I did buy a deluxe Cinderella custome from the Disney Store online but I bought it way to big. So I am gonna put that dress away until she fits into it. I already pre ordered the photo pass. So hopefully they will take many pictures   I think I want her to have some curly hair coming down with a crown.
> 
> http://www.cottoncandydress.com/servlet/the-317/LILAC-EMBROIDERED-
> 
> 
> CAVIAR-FLOWER/Detail




What a lovely little dress!  Your DD will be a beautiful princess.  Have a wonderful time and please share some photos when you get back.

Suz


----------



## pl'smama

teacher5 said:


> Dh just bought dd9 a beautiful deluxe Cinderella costume.  I didn't realize it was so full!  Has anyone had their dd wear one of these full dresses all day in a park?  Our BBB appt is at 12:00 and we have a ressie at 1900 Park Fare at 5:20.  Of course she will want to keep the dress on after the BBB appt so she can have her moment to shine.  We are going over the Christmas/New Years holidays so the weather shouldn't be too hot.  Are there any rides where the dress would be too full to fit???
> 
> Also, I am trying to find the matching shoes in her size.  Are they very comfortable or should I have another pair when we are just doing rides, walking around and use the nice shoes for pictures and the dinner only?



I am not sure about the size of the dress and going on rides.  My DD has the Cinderella shoes they sell and she loves them.  She wears them at home all the time, but I did not allow her to wear them in the park.  I had her put on her runners.  They may have been fine, but with all the walking you do and having a dress on, the chance was too big she would trip.  I think the runners are fine for park wear, but the shoes are sweet for the photos and for playing with after.

Have a wonderful time!!

Suz


----------



## gabbyrosebud

F.G.I.Training said:


> Yes, We are both at the DTD location. I hope to see you there!!! I PM'd you as to her work days. HAVE FUN!!!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## craz4disney

Any one have Appt on November 27th before the MVMCP?  We have appts at I think 1 and 1:20 for my two little princesses.  Cant wait we are so excited!


----------



## McKelly

I would really like the 8:00am appointment at the BBB in the castle for our upcoming trip.  Is this a tough one to get?  Just trying to complete my itinerary and am wondering if I need to make room for mutliple attempts for that time slot in the mornings!  Thanks!


----------



## pixleyyy

McKelly said:


> I would really like the 8:00am appointment at the BBB in the castle for our upcoming trip.  Is this a tough one to get?  Just trying to complete my itinerary and am wondering if I need to make room for mutliple attempts for that time slot in the mornings!  Thanks!



I called just 3 months before our trip and was able to get the 8:05 time slot.  Give it a try ...


----------



## TraceyL

Recently got back and wanted to say what a fab, fab time we had at BBB  

I took my DDs (11 & 6) and my DN(16) (who got the pirate hair & skull tiara  )  & we had a blast.

Thanks you to all the FGiT who made our afternoon so enjoyable.

Waiting for my photopass CD - but here are a couple of pics


----------



## MotherOf2Princesses

teacher5 said:


> Dh just bought dd9 a beautiful deluxe Cinderella costume.  I didn't realize it was so full!  Has anyone had their dd wear one of these full dresses all day in a park?
> 
> If it is the same dress as the one in the Disney Store I bought that same dress. It's a surprise so my girls don't know I have it. We are doing the P&P party and another day the boutique and CRT.
> I also think they may be too full for the parks. I was going to measure my girls and have a seamtress shorten the length a little. I don't see how they can get on rides easily with a full ankle length dress. But the dress is very pretty and fancy.
> 
> As far as shoes my girls want some blue mary jane crocs with Disney jibitz for Christmas. They will wear those. I think that would be cute and comfy.


----------



## goodferry

It may have been mentioned at some point in these 147 pages  but I couldn't find it, how long do the appointments generally take? Our appointment is in the MK at 3:20 PM


----------



## Fire14

goodferry said:


> It may have been mentioned at some point in these 147 pages  but I couldn't find it, how long do the appointments generally take? Our appointment is in the MK at 3:20 PM


I'd allow 45 min from chair to door.


----------



## pl'smama

I just confirmed three appts for my DD and her two cousins for January at the DTD BBB!!!  My DH's brother and family just decided to come with us and luckily I was able to make some changes to my ADR's.  Just a few questions for those who have been and any FGMIT.

1) What does the Jasmine costume look like now?  My DN is a size 10, but has long legs and is quite slender.  We thought this might be the best costume for her.  Any thoughts or pictures you can share would be great!

2) Can anyone tell me if the princess dresses, Belle for example, are very long?  Do you find your DP tripping on them?

3) Question on hair length.  I am considering making an appt for myself and DSIL.  She has long hair so no problem there.  My hair is short.  I can put the tiniest ponytail in the top ( reminds me of a little yorkie dog ) and the rest is just down.  The pony is about an inch thick and maybe three inches long.  Is that enough to do the Pop Princess style?

Thanks for your help everyone.

Suz


----------



## gemmamouse

i could not resist im 30 and have just booked yhe crown package for nye.
im now wondering if they will be able to do my hair as it is very short and is not long enough to put it up in a pony tail. what do you think?


----------



## MsFGIT

pl'smama said:


> I just confirmed three appts for my DD and her two cousins for January at the DTD BBB!!!  My DH's brother and family just decided to come with us and luckily I was able to make some changes to my ADR's.  Just a few questions for those who have been and any FGMIT.
> 
> 1) What does the Jasmine costume look like now?  My DN is a size 10, but has long legs and is quite slender.  We thought this might be the best costume for her.  Any thoughts or pictures you can share would be great!
> 
> 2) Can anyone tell me if the princess dresses, Belle for example, are very long?  Do you find your DP tripping on them?
> 
> 3) Question on hair length.  I am considering making an appt for myself and DSIL.  She has long hair so no problem there.  My hair is short.  I can put the tiniest ponytail in the top ( reminds me of a little yorkie dog ) and the rest is just down.  The pony is about an inch thick and maybe three inches long.  Is that enough to do the Pop Princess style?
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone.
> 
> Suz




The Jasmine costume is a two piece outfit.  It has a cropped top (stomach will show) and long flowy pants.  The best way to find out if that costume looks good on a princess is to try it on!

The princess dresses range in length according to what size they are.  They aren't, however, long enough so that the princess would trip on them.  At least, I haven't had any complaints about that!

And, as long as your hair can be pulled up into some type of ponytail, the Pop Princess will definitely be a possibility!


----------



## MsFGIT

gemmamouse said:


> i could not resist im 30 and have just booked yhe crown package for nye.
> im now wondering if they will be able to do my hair as it is very short and is not long enough to put it up in a pony tail. what do you think?



If your hair can put into the TINIEST ponytail, even just a little spiky one on top of your head, we can work with that!  You'll most likely just be able to do the Disney Diva.


----------



## pl'smama

MsFGIT said:


> The Jasmine costume is a two piece outfit.  It has a cropped top (stomach will show) and long flowy pants.  The best way to find out if that costume looks good on a princess is to try it on!
> 
> The princess dresses range in length according to what size they are.  They aren't, however, long enough so that the princess would trip on them.  At least, I haven't had any complaints about that!
> 
> And, as long as your hair can be pulled up into some type of ponytail, the Pop Princess will definitely be a possibility!





Thank you MsFGIT!!  I am going to try and book for the two older DPs as well!!  It should be lots of fun.

One other question for you please.  Our three DDs are booked for 9:05am at DTD.  I would like to see some of the transformation, but I know that our appts will over lap most likely, in the interest of saving time etc..  What do you think is the most magical part of the experience that I should not miss for my DD?  The begining, middle, or end?  The three girls are booked for the middle package, but DSIL and myself will just do the first package.  The three DPs will have their costumes on when we get there.

I am thinking that the best part to witness is the start and the finish.  How much of a time difference is there with the first and second package?  What time do you think I should try to get appts for myself and DSIL so that we can still see some of our DDs time in the chair?

Sorry to be confusing here.  I have hesitated booking an appt for the two adults as I really want to see my DD's appt, but at the same time it is an experience not to be missed.  Any thoughts?

Thanks for your help.

Suz


----------



## libinatorsmom

We just made ressies for my 4 year old daughter (well she will be 4) for 8:00 at the MK BBB how do we get in as the gal on the phone said to be there15 mins early and I dont think the park is open yet??


----------



## hinodis

My DD 10 had a wonderful time at BBB.     She was treated like royaly by her FGMIT, Rohnda.  She had her hair up for three days!  It would have lasted another day or 2 for sure.  She took it out so she could swim under water.  Here are some pictures.  It was sooo worth the money.  Anyone who is thinking about doing this...DO IT!

I would like to add a special thank you to our FGMIT.  You made this such a wonderful experience for my DD 


























This is right before I took her hair out.


----------



## Fire14

libinatorsmom said:


> We just made ressies for my 4 year old daughter (well she will be 4) for 8:00 at the MK BBB how do we get in as the gal on the phone said to be there15 mins early and I dont think the park is open yet??


What I've done  with ADR's in park prior to opening is have ressie # with me and gone through line they have for brfst guests. This is what i was told to do with my BBB appt at castle prior to having to change time.


----------



## dis princess

i know if you get the most expensive package the price ranges. what is the most expensive princess outfit to get and which is the least? TIA!!


----------



## joenan88

I thought it was cute but I didn't love my daughters hair..it reminded me of my hair in 1986..which was very large..being from Queens, NY...but my daughter loved it..so that's all that matters.  I got there at my appointment 5 minutes early and I had to wait for about 10.  They give you a buzzer when they are ready for you.  Remember to bring a brush, crown and a dress if you want.  With the crown package, a crown (my daughter wanted a new one) and tax it was $65.00.


----------



## Tammysue5

Hinodis


  Your daughter looks beautiful! You can tell she loved it! My DDs (5&8) thought it was one of the best things about WDW! Definately worth the money. We were not disappointed !  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ksloane

dis princess said:


> i know if you get the most expensive package the price ranges. what is the most expensive princess outfit to get and which is the least? TIA!!



Great question. I wish we had a list of dresses with prices.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

My MIL will be in disney starting the day after thanksgiving and I will be updating the first page with current prices and photos of the costumes and accessories.


----------



## katydidbug1

I have been watching this thread, as as I grown up Disney Princess, I wanted to have my hair done....So I did, on my birthday, at the BBB at MK....it was so much fun...went to the halloween party after...here is a pic.






So if you are a grown up Princess....GO...no RUN...make an appointment...it was so much fun.  I believe what I had done was the Pop Princess, wanted Pink Hair, but they were out, purple was a pretty good choice


----------



## princssdisnygina

I did it too!  And I am doing it again in 4 weeks!


----------



## ksloane

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> My MIL will be in disney starting the day after thanksgiving and I will be updating the first page with current prices and photos of the costumes and accessories.




Awesome!!!


----------



## FGMIT MK

ksloane said:


> Great question. I wish we had a list of dresses with prices.




The dresses offered at the BBB MK are Cindy, Aurora, Snow, Belle(gold), Jasmine, Tink and Ariel(wedding and mermaid) are $60. The Belle Holiday(red) dress is $85. The shoes vary as well. There are sequined slippers, "glass" slippers and flips. These range from $18-28. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ksloane

FGMIT MK said:


> The dresses offered at the BBB MK are Cindy, Aurora, Snow, Belle(gold), Jasmine, Tink and Ariel(wedding and mermaid) are $60. The Belle Holiday(red) dress is $85. The shoes vary as well. There are sequined slippers, "glass" slippers and flips. These range from $18-28.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Great info...Thanks.


----------



## dis princess

FGMIT MK said:


> The dresses offered at the BBB MK are Cindy, Aurora, Snow, Belle(gold), Jasmine, Tink and Ariel(wedding and mermaid) are $60. The Belle Holiday(red) dress is $85. The shoes vary as well. There are sequined slippers, "glass" slippers and flips. These range from $18-28.
> 
> Hope this helps.



thanks great info!! jw tho, in the most expensive package for BBB, not sure that name  , it says starting at ...whatever that price is....do you know which one is actully this price and which one is the most expensive?
Thanks


----------



## quiltymom

Here are some pics of when DD & I visited the Castle BBB in October for a mother/daughter treat before MNSSHP.  (I can't believe that it's already been a month!)  I was even lucky enough to meet Angiebelle.  It was very busy that day so I wasn't able to chat with her again, but it was nice to meet someone from the DIS.  Here are some photos that I took:

DD before:





During the process:
















Here are some of the PhotoPass Photos:

I just love her face on this one:






Me and my FGMIT:







And after - here we are sitting in Cinderella's Chair:







And some from the photo shoot at Exposition Hall so you can see the type of poses they do.  The photographers here are fantastic.  They really do enjoy working with the girls and they also do a great job, as you can see.























I don't think that I'll do this again, but we will for DD.  Just to see the smile on DD's face while she was getting her "do", it was worth it.  The whole experience really is a dream come true for these little girls!

I did get some funny looks from the other parents while I was getting my hair done, but I didn't let it bother me.  It was a fun thing to do.


----------



## FGMIT MK

dis princess said:


> thanks great info!! jw tho, in the most expensive package for BBB, not sure that name  , it says starting at ...whatever that price is....do you know which one is actully this price and which one is the most expensive?
> Thanks



The Castle Package starts at $179.95 and goes to 229.95. (Can be more if you add extras) 
If you get any costume besides the Belle Holiday and the Flips, that would be the lowest price. 
Get the Belle Holiday Dress and the sequined shoes, that is the most expensive. 
The price ranges because you can pick different shoes for different costumes. 

FGMIT MK


----------



## pl'smama

And after - here we are sitting in Cinderella's Chair:







Thanks for sharing these wonderful photos Quiltymom!!  They are awesome and your DD looks wonderful, as do you!  You both look as though you had  a fantastic time and that is all that matters!!

Suz


----------



## DanMedix

These were from MK's BBB on 10/28, for DD's 8th Birthday....
















Like I said in my trip report, I want to know what the name of the stuff is that they use on the girls' hair?  DD's head was lacquered solid! (no wonder the FGIT's use the BACK of their hand when handling it!).  I could do with some of that around the house!   

Anyways, as you can see, Samantha felt very special on her birthday, thanks to the FGIT's there.  Excellent all the way around!


----------



## pixleyyy

OK, quick question.  If my daughter gets the princess hair as shown above, does she get the crown and Mickey head barrett too?  Or do I have to pay for those seperately.


----------



## DanMedix

For that hairstyle, I think they come with it.  DD LOVES the barrette.


----------



## mindyd

pixleyyy said:


> OK, quick question.  If my daughter gets the princess hair as shown above, does she get the crown and Mickey head barrett too?  Or do I have to pay for those seperately.



You get both they put the crown in the front and the mickey barette in the back!


----------



## kimkarli

DanMedix:
We will be there Dec. 16 for my DD's 8th birthday!! It is about the only part of the trip I have managed to keep a secret. I hope she has a magical time as well! Thanks for the beautiful pics!!


----------



## DanMedix

kimkarli said:


> DanMedix:
> We will be there Dec. 16 for my DD's 8th birthday!! It is about the only part of the trip I have managed to keep a secret. I hope she has a magical time as well! Thanks for the beautiful pics!!



Well, Happy early birthday to DD!  If she has even half as good of an experience that my DD had, she'll have a blast, and come out with a glow that may very well last the rest of the trip!


----------



## davisdenyel

My 3 year dd Hailey just got this done in the castle. Here are some pictures of her princess makeover. There are more pictures just click the link to see them. The BBB pictures are on pages 2 and 3. Thank goodness for the photopass because my camera battery died  before Hailey even had her makeup on. 
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc270/davisdisney/


----------



## werfamily

davisdenyel said:


> My 3 year dd Hailey just got this done in the castle. Here are some pictures of her princess makeover. There are more pictures just click the link to see them. The BBB pictures are on pages 2 and 3. Thank goodness for the photopass because my camera battery died  before Hailey even had her makeup on.
> http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc270/davisdisney/



Adorable!


----------



## kimkarli

DanMedix said:


> Well, Happy early birthday to DD!  If she has even half as good of an experience that my DD had, she'll have a blast, and come out with a glow that may very well last the rest of the trip!




THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## hlrababy

My daughter had hers done on Thursday, November 15th. She loved it!!!


----------



## pl'smama

Such adorable little princesses!!  It looks like everyone had a wonderful time.  Thanks for sharing with us.

Suz


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

davisdenyel said:


> My 3 year dd Hailey just got this done in the castle. Here are some pictures of her princess makeover. There are more pictures just click the link to see them. The BBB pictures are on pages 2 and 3. Thank goodness for the photopass because my camera battery died  before Hailey even had her makeup on.
> http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc270/davisdisney/




what is the cost? did the hair extentions cost more? do you keep the BBB pink thing? is it a part of which package?(sorry i need the answer for friend who is going next week)  thx


----------



## davisdenyel

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> what is the cost? did the hair extentions cost more? do you keep the BBB pink thing? is it a part of which package?(sorry i need the answer for friend who is going next week)  thx



I got the Coach Makeover which includes hair style and shimmering make-up I think it was like $45.00. The hair extensions come with the Disney Diva hair style. There are 3 different hair styles to choose from. I think the pink thing is a called a sash. And yes we got to keep it. It came with the package. They also gave us a really cute bag with a comb, makeup and face stickers in it. I would call and see if they have any appointments left. They were packed when we were there. Oh yea the clips in her hair also came with it. I am not to sure about the crown? I did ask for it but my total was still like $45.00 for everything.


----------



## aamob

Our aunt just sent us a gift certificate to use next week when we are there(leave Friday),the castle is all booked but what are the chances they will be able to get us in before the MVMCP on the 4th?  I did book Downtown Disney but it would be so much easier to be at the castle.  Also they told me to bring a comb but I've seen on here that they will give you one.  Is that right?
Thanks for any info


----------



## OceanAnnie

I'd like to know if a crown is part of the package too.


----------



## AngieBelle

OceanAnnie said:


> I'd like to know if a crown is part of the package too.



Whether or not you get a crown depends on what hairdo you pick- not which package (with the exception of the castle package which includes the complete princess costume including her respective crown.)  The sparkly tiaras come with the fairytale hairstyle (the bun) but can be added to either the pop or the diva for an extra $10.  Each hairstyle costs the same- the accessories add up to the same amount: that's why pop princesses also get a bracelet.


----------



## OceanAnnie

Thanks a million, AngieBelle!  I do have some dress up tiaras, but I like the ones in the pictures better. All the little girls look wonderful.

BTW, I miss seeing you on the CB! It's been a long time! I always enjoyed your posts. Maybe I'll see you during our trip. Where should I look? 

Thanks again!


----------



## AngieBelle

OceanAnnie said:


> Thanks a million, AngieBelle!  I do have some dress up tiaras, but I like the ones in the pictures better. All the little girls look wonderful.
> 
> BTW, I miss seeing you on the CB! It's been a long time! I always enjoyed your posts. Maybe I'll see you during our trip. Where should I look?
> 
> Thanks again!



At MK's BBB. 

I still hang around the CB, I just don't post often.

I like to watch this thread for pics of myself or people I know.


----------



## cissy

We are going to Disney in two weeks and have appointments for both are DD's (5 and 6) at BBB in the MK. Our appointments are on Tuesday, December 11th around lunchtime. 

I was wondering if we could request a FGMIT from this board. I would love for a FGMIT DISer to do the appointments.  I am not sure if this is allowed, so I apologize, in advance, if I am not supposed to ask this.

I just want to support the wonderful ladies who have participated in this thread.

I am so excited for the girls to do this. It is a complete surprise and we have a CRT ADR after the appointments. And then we are doing MVMCP that night, too. I am so excited!! Oops, I already said that! 

Thanks!


----------



## OceanAnnie

AngieBelle said:


> At MK's BBB.
> 
> I still hang around the CB, I just don't post often.
> 
> I like to watch this thread for pics of myself or people I know.



That is so cool!!! Awesome! I remember what you look like from the professional photos you posted (long ago). I'll look for you!


----------



## Fire14

Ok stupid question time:
When you made appt's for more than 1 princess did they give you 2 Conf # or just 1. My Dh made appts. for his 2 favorite princesses and only got 1 conf # and when i was verfying adrs cm was a bit confused but whole thing.


----------



## Mrs_Potato_Head

FGMIT MK said:


> The dresses offered at the BBB MK are Cindy, Aurora, Snow, Belle(gold), Jasmine, Tink and Ariel(wedding and mermaid) are $60. The Belle Holiday(red) dress is $85. The shoes vary as well. There are sequined slippers, "glass" slippers and flips. These range from $18-28.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Do you happen to know the sizes?  My dd who is 10 would love to dress up a final time at MK but she is a size 14.  I haven't been able to find any princesses in her size.  Are larger sizes available at MK?  I haven't even told her there is an option of doing the package with a dress because I'm afraid to disappoint her.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Mrs_Potato_Head said:


> Do you happen to know the sizes?  My dd who is 10 would love to dress up a final time at MK but she is a size 14.  I haven't been able to find any princesses in her size.  Are larger sizes available at MK?  I haven't even told her there is an option of doing the package with a dress because I'm afraid to disappoint her.


I'm sorry but 14 is the largest size the dresses come in. the largest sizes in shoes are 4/5 which can fit a womens size 7 shoe. Now some of the dresses run large for the size. thats the aurora and bell gold dresses. so if you do choose one try one of those. They will give time to try on the dresses to find the one that fits your princess.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Fire14 said:


> Ok stupid question time:
> When you made appt's for more than 1 princess did they give you 2 Conf # or just 1. My Dh made appts. for his 2 favorite princesses and only got 1 conf # and when i was verfying adrs cm was a bit confused but whole thing.


they give you 1 conf. number as long as when you made the appt. you said 2 princesses.


----------



## ToriShadows

I love this thread. 150 pages, but I managed to scan through most of the posts. I'm going to WDW for New Year's in 08-09. Me and my mom are going to the BBB, and we're older princesses ourselves. We were thinking about persuading my brother into coming, but he'll be almost 10, so I don't think he'll wanna. I stole some of the pictures to try and lure him towards it. My mom will be 48, and I'll be 18. We're still going for it tho. It'll be so much fun!!

I only have a couple of questions.

I noticed most of the pop princess styles have clippy thingies, holding all the hair out of their faces.

Do you have to have clippies, or can than let your bangs be in your face? I have side-swept bangs, and I like them down.

Also, I noticed they've used different colors in the pop princess styles. Some are rainbow, and some are purple, and blue, and pink even.

Do you get to choose whether or not they use a rainbow color or a solid color?

Thanks for the info, I get wait til I get 180 days out. I'm still over a year away tho!!! 

PS: I'm sorry I had to explain rather than show you pictures. I couldn't get the images to upload right. Ugh.


----------



## MsFGIT

ToriShadows said:


> I love this thread. 150 pages, but I managed to scan through most of the posts. I'm going to WDW for New Year's in 08-09. Me and my mom are going to the BBB, and we're older princesses ourselves. We were thinking about persuading my brother into coming, but he'll be almost 10, so I don't think he'll wanna. I stole some of the pictures to try and lure him towards it. My mom will be 48, and I'll be 18. We're still going for it tho. It'll be so much fun!!
> 
> I only have a couple of questions.
> 
> I noticed most of the pop princess styles have clippy thingies, holding all the hair out of their faces.
> 
> Do you have to have clippies, or can than let your bangs be in your face? I have side-swept bangs, and I like them down.
> 
> Also, I noticed they've used different colors in the pop princess styles. Some are rainbow, and some are purple, and blue, and pink even.
> 
> Do you get to choose whether or not they use a rainbow color or a solid color?
> 
> Thanks for the info, I get wait til I get 180 days out. I'm still over a year away tho!!!
> 
> PS: I'm sorry I had to explain rather than show you pictures. I couldn't get the images to upload right. Ugh.





The clips don't hold the hair out of your face.  The pop princess is kind of difficult to explain when you're not looking at it.  Your hair is parted across the top of your head from ear to ear, and the front section of hair is styled into 4 "twists."  Those twists eventually become part of one main ponytail.  So, by taking the clips out, the twists do not fall out.  The clips are simply there for decorational purposes.  

As far as leaving your bangs out, it's most likely that that hair will be needed to create the twists, so you probably won't be able to leave them out.

You do choose your hair color, but here at the Magic Kingdom BBB we don't have blue as you mentioned.  Just purple, pink, and rainbow.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## Aristomommy

I wanted to do our "Trip report" to the BBB as a thank you for all those who posted pictures and info here before our trip. We had a 9am appointment and we arrived about 20 min. ahead of time. I thought having the first appt. of the day would be best, as there would be no wait.

Our FGIT was Diane, who was absolutely great. She knew it was DDs 9th Birthday and made this day very special for her. We had no wait and Diane gave DD a brochure to look at different hairstyles. I was sure she would pick the princess....







As soon as Diane began to work her magic, a wonderful Photopass photographer came around and began taking pictures. She was just as much part of the magic and had the girls pose to dry their nails etc. Sorry this picture is blurry, but I wanted one of the photographer, as I didn't get her name.







I was interested in knowing how the construct these hairdo's. The princess style is the quickest by far. A FGIT could do almost 2 princess buns in the time of one of the other styles. Here is DD with makeup and nails done, hairstyle midway.







Here she is all done.....didn't choose the princess style, but hey it's her birthday and she wanted to go all out. I thought there was quite a bit of makeup, but it wore off quickly.







The as Diane was finishing up, I saw her motioning to the other FGITs. They decided to have DD and other girls be part of a Magical Moment. They were instructed in the proper princess waive. I thought this was so cute, I wish I remembered the saying they used to remember the waive. 






I will post our photopass pictures when I get the CD. I wish I could send Diane a thank you note, she was so wonderful and made this a highlight of DDs trip. After the makeover we went to the DTD photostudio. The Photopass photographer from BBB was at the studio and was taking pictures there. Since there was no one else in line, she took extra pictures of DD. They turned out so cute and I appreciated everything she did for us. Later on that day we went to MVMCP at Magic Kingdom and while the face "stickers" kept falling off, the hairdo lasted all night.






After speaking with other parents whose princesses did the BBB, we concluded that morning appointments are better, especially if you plan to have the do for one day only. It is also less waiting at the BBB and photostudio. We saw many little and big girls who had been BBB'd all over the parks. This is such a wonderful experience and worth the hour it took and money spent.PLMK if you have questions, or if you have an address to write the boutique for a thank you note.


----------



## Aristomommy

Also wanted to add that the crown does not come with this hairstyle. We bought it for DD separately or you can purchase them at the BBB.


----------



## ToriShadows

> The clips don't hold the hair out of your face. The pop princess is kind of difficult to explain when you're not looking at it. Your hair is parted across the top of your head from ear to ear, and the front section of hair is styled into 4 "twists." Those twists eventually become part of one main ponytail. So, by taking the clips out, the twists do not fall out. The clips are simply there for decorational purposes.
> 
> As far as leaving your bangs out, it's most likely that that hair will be needed to create the twists, so you probably won't be able to leave them out.
> 
> You do choose your hair color, but here at the Magic Kingdom BBB we don't have blue as you mentioned. Just purple, pink, and rainbow.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Ohhhh. Can you leave your bangs out on the diva style?


----------



## Lucky'sMom

It's almost to make our reservations for our June trip, and I was wondering if there are any pros/cons to both locations?  I  kind of hate to waste time in the MK when we could do it on an off day at DTD...but....it does seem special to have it done there in/by the castle.  Any differences, any reasons why one is preferred over the other location?  Thanks so much!


----------



## princssdisnygina

ToriShadows said:


> I love this thread. 150 pages, but I managed to scan through most of the posts. I'm going to WDW for New Year's in 08-09. Me and my mom are going to the BBB, and we're older princesses ourselves. We were thinking about persuading my brother into coming, but he'll be almost 10, so I don't think he'll wanna. I stole some of the pictures to try and lure him towards it. My mom will be 48, and I'll be 18. We're still going for it tho. It'll be so much fun!!
> 
> I only have a couple of questions.
> 
> I noticed most of the pop princess styles have clippy thingies, holding all the hair out of their faces.
> 
> Do you have to have clippies, or can than let your bangs be in your face? I have side-swept bangs, and I like them down.
> 
> Also, I noticed they've used different colors in the pop princess styles. Some are rainbow, and some are purple, and blue, and pink even.
> 
> Do you get to choose whether or not they use a rainbow color or a solid color?
> 
> Thanks for the info, I get wait til I get 180 days out. I'm still over a year away tho!!!
> 
> PS: I'm sorry I had to explain rather than show you pictures. I couldn't get the images to upload right. Ugh.





Ok... So you can get whatever color they have available.  

Also, you dont have to get the clips, you can get a tiara instead and if you dont want it twisted just tell them how you want it.  They always accomodate!  As you will see in my pic I got the tiara as well!


----------



## Fire14

Lucky'sMom said:


> It's almost to make our reservations for our June trip, and I was wondering if there are any pros/cons to both locations? I kind of hate to waste time in the MK when we could do it on an off day at DTD...but....it does seem special to have it done there in/by the castle. Any differences, any reasons why one is preferred over the other location? Thanks so much!


 
I have done both locations. 
I liked castle better because I felt more like royality here, but it was also my first trip to Castle BBB. The theming in castle has a blue and purple theme to it. Plus you can get an 8:00a appt here. I also had 2 FGMiT here. Photo studio is located at front of MK in exposion hall and has  med.dark blue background.

Dtd:
Has a pink and purple color theme to it, seems more hyper being in princess room of world of disney room, Earliest appt was 9:00a anytime I've ever booked appt here at 180 days out. I had tempatation of WOD store as I was walking in or out of store, plus whole DTD shopping thing., Parking was a breeze, bus transport is fun too, Only had 1 FGMiT here. Photo studio is located in Guest relations buliding. and has med blue background. 

Both locations have their pluses I'm an AP holder and seem to end up in MK everyday of trip anyway so trip to MK isn't issue for me. You can go to DTD on a nonpark day and not burn park tix. Where with MK location you need park admission.


----------



## MsFGIT

ToriShadows said:


> Ohhhh. Can you leave your bangs out on the diva style?



Definitely! That ends up looking very nice.


----------



## MsFGIT

princssdisnygina said:


> Ok... So you can get whatever color they have available.
> 
> Also, you dont have to get the clips, you can get a tiara instead and if you dont want it twisted just tell them how you want it.  They always accomodate!  As you will see in my pic I got the tiara as well!



Actually, if you do not want the twists that come with the pop princess, we cannot do the pop princess for you.  We cannot do the hairstyles any different than how they appear in the brochure.  Slight variations are okay of course, like making the pop princess a "little less spiky" or the diva a "little less poofy."  If you want the hair extensions without twists, you will have to go with the Disney Diva.

Also, if you choose to get a tiara, it will not be in place of the clips.  You will still receive the clips, but you don't have to wear them if you don't want to.  The tiara will still be an extra 10 dollars.


----------



## MsFGIT

Fire14 said:


> I have done both locations.
> I liked castle better because I felt more like royality here, but it was also my first trip to Castle BBB. The theming in castle has a blue and purple theme to it. Plus you can get an 8:00a appt here. I also had 2 FGMiT here. Photo studio is located at front of MK in exposion hall and has  med.dark blue background.
> 
> Dtd:
> Has a pink and purple color theme to it, seems more hyper being in princess room of world of disney room, Earliest appt was 9:00a anytime I've ever booked appt here at 180 days out. I had tempatation of WOD store as I was walking in or out of store, plus whole DTD shopping thing., Parking was a breeze, bus transport is fun too, Only had 1 FGMiT here. Photo studio is located in Guest relations buliding. and has med blue background.
> 
> Both locations have their pluses I'm an AP holder and seem to end up in MK everyday of trip anyway so trip to MK isn't issue for me. You can go to DTD on a nonpark day and not burn park tix. Where with MK location you need park admission.




Just to clarify, the location will not depend on how many FGITs your princess will have.  This is determined by how many FGITs are in boutique at the time (some of us have other important duties, like helping Cinderella, Jasmine, etc.).  Sometimes it just isn't possible to have two FGITs at every chair.


----------



## hlrababy

I finally got my Disney Photopass CD today! Here are a few of my little princesses pictures!


----------



## pl'smama

Thanks for sharing these wonderful photos of your DD Jen!  She looks awesome and you can tell she had a wonderful time!  What a great mommy you are!!

Suz


----------



## pl'smama

[/QUOTE]



Oooh,, your little DP is adorable!!  She looks wonderful.  Thanks so much for sharing with us!

Suz


----------



## princssdisnygina

MsFGIT said:


> Actually, if you do not want the twists that come with the pop princess, we cannot do the pop princess for you.  We cannot do the hairstyles any different than how they appear in the brochure.  Slight variations are okay of course, like making the pop princess a "little less spiky" or the diva a "little less poofy."  If you want the hair extensions without twists, you will have to go with the Disney Diva.
> 
> Also, if you choose to get a tiara, it will not be in place of the clips.  You will still receive the clips, but you don't have to wear them if you don't want to.  The tiara will still be an extra 10 dollars.



This was not the case for me last year!  They asked me if I wanted the twists since my hair was so short.  They said they could just do the hair and no twists and I could have the tiara instead.  I just got them both because my little cousin wanted me to have both. So maybe this has changed or it depends on the FGIT you get? They actually didnt charge me and her for the tiara, said it was a dream gift! I dont know, I guess it wouldnt hurt to ask.

Gina


----------



## smitty89

We are taking my DD to the BBB in less that two weeks.  We are so excited, but have managed to keep it a secret as it is her 7th birthday present.  We are really looking forward to going and this will also be our first trip to Disney World!  Thanks for all of the great information here, it has really helped us out.  

I do have a question though....we have purchased the Castle package for Ellie.  Do the shoes come with the costume or do I need to buy those separately?  We are also planning on going in the afternoon and then heading on to the Mickey's Christmas Party afterwards.  We have a 3:30ish reservation on Sunday the 9th.  I know they can be running late, but I don't think we will be too bad.  Anyone else planning on being there around that time/day?


----------



## princssdisnygina

If you purchase the castle package yes you get the shoes and a wand I believe! 
As far as going to the Christmas Party... they start letting you in the MK at 4pm but you can get in anytime between 4 and the end of the party! So if they are a little late, dont worry, you will be fine!

Gina


----------



## kimkarli

We have a 3:30ish reservation on Sunday the 9th.  I know they can be running late, but I don't think we will be too bad.  Anyone else planning on being there around that time/day?[/QUOTE]


No, but we will be the one week later on Sunday the 16th for my DD's 8th birthday!! I have also have managed to keep it a secret. Here's hoping they both have magical birthdays.


----------



## MsFGIT

princssdisnygina said:


> This was not the case for me last year!  They asked me if I wanted the twists since my hair was so short.  They said they could just do the hair and no twists and I could have the tiara instead.  I just got them both because my little cousin wanted me to have both. So maybe this has changed or it depends on the FGIT you get? They actually didnt charge me and her for the tiara, said it was a dream gift! I dont know, I guess it wouldnt hurt to ask.
> 
> Gina



In the MK BBB, for certain, you will be charged 10 dollars extra for a tiara with any hairstyle other than the Fairytale Princess.  Also, not having to get the twists in a Pop Princess is very rare, and I know that we are strongly encouraged never to "change up" the hairstyles.  Fairy Godmother's orders.


----------



## tnmom25

This may have been asked already, but I'm leaving today and don't have time to read back through this entire thread....

Is it common practice to tip the FGIT?  Or is that something they frown upon?


----------



## MsFGIT

tnmom25 said:


> This may have been asked already, but I'm leaving today and don't have time to read back through this entire thread....
> 
> Is it common practice to tip the FGIT?  Or is that something they frown upon?




Tipping is definitely not required.  Tips are accepted, but it is totally up to you if you decide to tip your FGIT.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

kimkarli said:


> We have a 3:30ish reservation on Sunday the 9th.  I know they can be running late, but I don't think we will be too bad.  Anyone else planning on being there around that time/day?






No, but I'll be there on the 8th at 10:00 with my girls!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Hi Ladies, I am sorry that I have been MIA for a while I just finished with my finals for school tonight talk about major stress relief. 

Well I will be in the world Feb 1-7 and I will be attending the PPP on 2/5. I a looking to get a ressie at BBB MK they were booked until 4.40 but we have a ressie at 1900 for 4.30 so that won't work. I am considering another day and just doing a little makeover for her the day of the PPP b/c she hasn't been to the MK location yet. Since it was a last minute thing I can't afford to do both locations b/c I am having to pay for a cheer competition that she just signed up for, but hey anything that will get me to disney i don't mind. Lately I have been picking up some cute little ponytails one has blonde hair that is crimped and has shimmery butterflies the other is exactly like this but is pink they also had brunette, I found them at walmart for 1.97 in the section with the clothes. I will be posting the pics that I promised this weekend of the dresses, accessories, and prices.

If anyone will be there during this time let me know we will be staying at ASMu.


----------



## hlrababy

I have a question, does anyone know if they sell the Mickey Mouse bobby pins anywhere? They put some in my dd hair for the disney diva and I really liked them! I bought her the tiara and the mickey hair clip from the other hairstyle.


----------



## diselderm

Hi.  I apologize since I'm sure this has been answered before--we're leaving in the early AM and I forget to ask about this til now.  Does anyone know if a castle reservation can be downgraded to the next one down (forgot the name).  I have a reservation for a castle package for my dd's 6th birthday next week and I decided to buy her a Belle Christmas look alike dress and cloak from Little Adventures which she really likes.  I hate to buy another princess dress with the package.  Can you do the big package and subtract the dress?


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

hlrababy said:


> I have a question, does anyone know if they sell the Mickey Mouse bobby pins anywhere? They put some in my dd hair for the disney diva and I really liked them! I bought her the tiara and the mickey hair clip from the other hairstyle.



Last year when I was at Disney they sold them at Word of Disney at DTD.


----------



## twoanddone

We are particularly wanting to at DTD but our family is almost impossible to reserve for.... I'd like the full crown package and I'm going to be at Disney Dec 16-23.......... I'd be willing to wait but is it ressie only?


----------



## kxmeeh

I have a reservation at 3.30 at BBB for me and my dd's then dinner at CRT at 5.15....should I try to change one of them?  I am planning on getting at BBB by 3 pm and hoping they can get us in early.  If there is no time inbetween, can I get the pictures taken after dinner?   Also, my dd 6 is booked for the castle package.  here's my worry, she is the daughter of sasquatch (hehe) and wears a size 5 women's shoe and a size 12 dress....what happens if they don't have her size.  I am planning on somehow calling that am to see about the dress available, but do they carry shoes that big?


----------



## knelson

We have the same situation on Christmas Eve.  My 6 yr old has an appointment at 3:30 at the castle and we have Dinner Reservations at the California Grill at 5:45.  The concierge at Grand Floridian told us to fax all of our reservations and they will "manage" them for us - so I hope it helps.


----------



## SallyfromDE

kxmeeh said:


> I have a reservation at 3.30 at BBB for me and my dd's then dinner at CRT at 5.15....should I try to change one of them?  I am planning on getting at BBB by 3 pm and hoping they can get us in early.  If there is no time inbetween, can I get the pictures taken after dinner?   Also, my dd 6 is booked for the castle package.  here's my worry, she is the daughter of sasquatch (hehe) and wears a size 5 women's shoe and a size 12 dress....what happens if they don't have her size.  I am planning on somehow calling that am to see about the dress available, but do they carry shoes that big?



Isn't the girls shoe size 3 equal to a woman's size 5? But then I've always experienced the disney shoes to run small. I thought I had read that they now carry girls dresses in the 12/14. Few that they may be.


----------



## belle&beast

twoanddone said:


> We are particularly wanting to at DTD but our family is almost impossible to reserve for.... I'd like the full crown package and I'm going to be at Disney Dec 16-23.......... I'd be willing to wait but is it ressie only?



My cousin took her little girl in October to DTD and got a reservation the day of her appointment- they also have a hard time planning ahead.  I have not been to WDW in December yet   but I understand that the closer you get to Christmas, the larger the crowds. So if I were you I would try to go earlier in your stay.  It's always worth a shot!


----------



## twoanddone

Thanks so much! I'm thinking about doing it the day we get there.....


----------



## MsFGIT

diselderm said:


> Hi.  I apologize since I'm sure this has been answered before--we're leaving in the early AM and I forget to ask about this til now.  Does anyone know if a castle reservation can be downgraded to the next one down (forgot the name).  I have a reservation for a castle package for my dd's 6th birthday next week and I decided to buy her a Belle Christmas look alike dress and cloak from Little Adventures which she really likes.  I hate to buy another princess dress with the package.  Can you do the big package and subtract the dress?



Yes, you can downgrade from the Castle package to the Crown package upon arrival.  You could just do the Crown package and add a crown, and/or shoes/wand.  You could also add the photo package to that for 29.95.


----------



## MsFGIT

twoanddone said:


> We are particularly wanting to at DTD but our family is almost impossible to reserve for.... I'd like the full crown package and I'm going to be at Disney Dec 16-23.......... I'd be willing to wait but is it ressie only?



There is a slight chance that if you show up as soon as the park opens in the morning and request a walk-in appointment for that day, you might get one.  Keep in mind, walk-in appointments are different from reservations.  Walk-ins are scheduled on a day to day basis only, and are based on our reservation schedule for the day.  Walk-in appointments go VERY quickly, so that's why it's important to request one early.  Making a reservation is the best way to go, I personally would not count on walk-in appointments being available.

Edit:  Sorry, just realized that you said DTD and not MK.  You have a much better chance of getting in down there! Good luck to you.


----------



## MsFGIT

kxmeeh said:


> I have a reservation at 3.30 at BBB for me and my dd's then dinner at CRT at 5.15....should I try to change one of them?  I am planning on getting at BBB by 3 pm and hoping they can get us in early.  If there is no time inbetween, can I get the pictures taken after dinner?   Also, my dd 6 is booked for the castle package.  here's my worry, she is the daughter of sasquatch (hehe) and wears a size 5 women's shoe and a size 12 dress....what happens if they don't have her size.  I am planning on somehow calling that am to see about the dress available, but do they carry shoes that big?



You definitely should be able to make the dinner reservation; remember the BBB is right across the hall from CRT.  Don't plan on getting in early by showing up early, a lot of times we are running a bit behind in the afternoon hours and aren't able to accomodate the early birds until closer to their actual appointment time.

Our shoes can fit up to a women's size 7 and our dresses go up to a GIRLS size 14.  You are more than welcome to have your princess try on as many dresses as you want to find one that might fit.


----------



## kxmeeh

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!  I just told my daughter and she is so happy and excited that the clothes come in her size.  She sometimes feels so left out because of her size, like when her age is wearing jasmine, but her size is wearing HSM...or like when I had someone tell me that my daughter really should be reading on her own by now, and I looked at the person and said she is only 5.  This is going to be a magical vacation in more ways than one for her.


----------



## PolyAddict

diselderm said:


> Hi.  I apologize since I'm sure this has been answered before--we're leaving in the early AM and I forget to ask about this til now.  Does anyone know if a castle reservation can be downgraded to the next one down (forgot the name).  I have a reservation for a castle package for my dd's 6th birthday next week and I decided to buy her a Belle Christmas look alike dress and cloak from Little Adventures which she really likes.  I hate to buy another princess dress with the package.  Can you do the big package and subtract the dress?




I have downgraded in the past, so it shouldn't be a problem, but i did call ahead.


----------



## PolyAddict

twoanddone said:


> We are particularly wanting to at DTD but our family is almost impossible to reserve for.... I'd like the full crown package and I'm going to be at Disney Dec 16-23.......... I'd be willing to wait but is it ressie only?



I have been twice to the BBB at DTD, once during thanksgiving week 06 and 1st week of June 07 and have always watched people walk up and be turned away.  I have never seen anyone be successful at it.  Although, It may be better now that there at 2 of them.


----------



## MsFGIT

PolyAddict said:


> I have been twice to the BBB at DTD, once during thanksgiving week 06 and 1st week of June 07 and have always watched people walk up and be turned away.  I have never seen anyone be successful at it.  Although, It may be better now that there at 2 of them.



That was before we opened at the MK.  DTD's schedule is much more open now, and has a lot of availability.


----------



## twoanddone

Thanks for the responses. I'll just chance it and try going early in the week.  If not, oh well, I'll def. make ressies next time.


----------



## cissy

Hello! I posted this once before but never got an answer, so I am trying again. 

Can I request an particular FGMIT? I know there is at least one on this board and I would love to meet a fellow DISer who is also a FGMIT, but not sure if this is allowed.

If it is okay, whom should I request? We are going on December 11th around lunchtime. Do I call in advance and ask for her or just wait til we get there?

Thanks for any advice. The pictures are all ADORABLE!!


----------



## MsFGIT

cissy said:


> Hello! I posted this once before but never got an answer, so I am trying again.
> 
> Can I request an particular FGMIT? I know there is at least one on this board and I would love to meet a fellow DISer who is also a FGMIT, but not sure if this is allowed.
> 
> If it is okay, whom should I request? We are going on December 11th around lunchtime. Do I call in advance and ask for her or just wait til we get there?
> 
> Thanks for any advice. The pictures are all ADORABLE!!



It's difficult to give a correct answer to this question.  First of all, I'm assuming you're coming to the BBB in MK.  I'll just tell you now: BBB+MK=chaos all day long.   That being said, it's harder for us to accomodate special requests like sitting 2 children next to eachother or requesting a specific FGIT during busy times.  See, each chair has a number, 1-11.  Each chair also has a little card with that number on it.  When a FGIT is done transforming a little girl into a princess, she cleans her chair and brings that number card up to the podium (check-in desk).  When the FGITs up at podium have that chair number, they know that chair is open and ready for a new princess.  Now that I've totally confused you, let me say this: make your request at podium when you check in.  If they tell you that it's an impossible request, hopefully this information I just gave you will help you understand more about why that is.


----------



## tidblgrrer

I'm sure it's been covered in here somewhere...   but I can't find it

Where do the girls get their photo's done when they do the BBB at MK.  Also is ok to grab lunch and then go get the photo's taken?   I'm afraid we won't have time to get there and back.  

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Fire14

tidblgrrer said:


> I'm sure it's been covered in here somewhere... but I can't find it
> 
> Where do the girls get their photo's done when they do the BBB at MK. Also is ok to grab lunch and then go get the photo's taken? I'm afraid we won't have time to get there and back.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


 
mk get photos in rose garden and exposion hall side closest to tonys. 
you could grab lunch and then do photos. I for example went on hunt for batteries that weren't 20+ all over fanasyland and got pic/auto with Ariel and than on way out of park did photos.


----------



## cissy

MsFGIT said:


> It's difficult to give a correct answer to this question.  First of all, I'm assuming you're coming to the BBB in MK.  I'll just tell you now: BBB+MK=chaos all day long.   That being said, it's harder for us to accomodate special requests like sitting 2 children next to eachother or requesting a specific FGIT during busy times.  See, each chair has a number, 1-11.  Each chair also has a little card with that number on it.  When a FGIT is done transforming a little girl into a princess, she cleans her chair and brings that number card up to the podium (check-in desk).  When the FGITs up at podium have that chair number, they know that chair is open and ready for a new princess.  Now that I've totally confused you, let me say this: make your request at podium when you check in.  If they tell you that it's an impossible request, hopefully this information I just gave you will help you understand more about why that is.



Great info, than you! We are indeed going to the one at the MK. I have reservations at the same time for both my girls. I would love to have them together, but I know that may not be possible. However, if I understand it correctly, each child can bring one parent.  If that is so, then between my DH and I, we will not have to leave either one alone.

Can I request you? You have been so helpful and having a fellow DISer do at least one of them would be great! I don;t know if you are working, but if so, how do I ask for you?

Thanks again!! We just can't wait!!!


----------



## hlrababy

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Last year when I was at Disney they sold them at Word of Disney at DTD.




Thank you so much!! My DD just loves hers!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

hlrababy said:


> Thank you so much!! My DD just loves hers!



Your Welcome!!!  We leave in 5 days and we are so excited to be going again!!


----------



## MsFGIT

cissy said:


> Great info, than you! We are indeed going to the one at the MK. I have reservations at the same time for both my girls. I would love to have them together, but I know that may not be possible. However, if I understand it correctly, each child can bring one parent.  If that is so, then between my DH and I, we will not have to leave either one alone.
> 
> Can I request you? You have been so helpful and having a fellow DISer do at least one of them would be great! I don;t know if you are working, but if so, how do I ask for you?
> 
> Thanks again!! We just can't wait!!!



Just want to clarify, there is no limit to how many family members a child can bring into the boutique with her.  That is up to your discretion.  Just keep in mind that having mom, dad, aunt, uncle, grandma and grandpa all trail in after Princess is maybe just a tad bit excessive, and not very practical with our limited seating.  Thought I'd throw that out there!


----------



## adisneymama

Help, when I made our ressies I didn't know that the pics were taken somewhere else.  We have a 4:30 ressie at BBB MK and a 6:00 ressie for 1900 Park Fare.  Will we be able to make it?  I would like to have the pics taken before we eat.   She's 5 what can I say? LOL  Should I try to reschedule one of the ressies?


----------



## KathVA

We will be at BBB in MK this coming Monday!  I had to vacuum pack her Belle Christmas dress to get it into our luggage!  She knows she's wearing it to 1900 Fare Park for dinner Monday night but will be a surprise for BBB.  I can't WAIT!!!   This is our first trip to WDW and it will be a magical experience! 

Kath


----------



## KathVA

adisneymama said:


> Help, when I made our ressies I didn't know that the pics were taken somewhere else.  We have a 4:30 ressie at BBB MK and a 6:00 ressie for 1900 Park Fare.  Will we be able to make it?  I would like to have the pics taken before we eat.   She's 5 what can I say? LOL  Should I try to reschedule one of the ressies?



We have the same times as you do ... 4:30 for BBB w/ a 6pm 1900 Park Fare.  I'll wait to see if you get any responses to your question ... YIKES


----------



## princssdisnygina

KathVA said:


> We have the same times as you do ... 4:30 for BBB w/ a 6pm 1900 Park Fare.  I'll wait to see if you get any responses to your question ... YIKES




I am going to say no, you will not be able to do the pictures before dinner.  You will be pushing it to get to the GF for your 6pm dinner.  Lets just hope they are running on time at the BBB!! If they are running late you will be in trouble.  It may not hurt to get to the BBB about 4:10 to see if you can get in early.  It takes about 45 minutes for the coach package, so depending on what you got... I dont know, plus you have to add in travel time!  Good luck...I hope it works out for you!

Gina


----------



## KathVA

princssdisnygina said:


> I am going to say no, you will not be able to do the pictures before dinner.  You will be pushing it to get to the GF for your 6pm dinner.  Lets just hope they are running on time at the BBB!! If they are running late you will be in trouble.  It may not hurt to get to the BBB about 4:10 to see if you can get in early.  It takes about 45 minutes for the coach package, so depending on what you got... I dont know, plus you have to add in travel time!  Good luck...I hope it works out for you!
> 
> Gina



I wasn't going to do pics BUT I went ahead and ordered the Photopass CD. Now do I have to pay extra for that (we are getting the basic package).  I did read that the photopass people will take pics during the process but if I have to pay extra I really don't want it.  The pics of them getting her ready would be good enough.


----------



## Fire14

KathVA said:


> I wasn't going to do pics BUT I went ahead and ordered the Photopass CD. Now do I have to pay extra for that (we are getting the basic package). I did read that the photopass people will take pics during the process but if I have to pay extra I really don't want it. The pics of them getting her ready would be good enough.


 
The photo shoot is aval with any bbb treatment. The shoot is free until you buy the pictures, so since you bought cd it's no extra cost until you print bbb or any pictures from cd, which you can do from home printer, walmart, snapfish or any photo printing service.


----------



## adisneymama

I pre-ordered the cd too.  I tried to change either ressie today and they said they did not have any openings to change to.  I guess we will keep trying to change the dinner ressie, but what time do they stop taking the photo's?  We were suppose to be doing the castle package, but maybe we will change that and bring our own costume?  I wonder if that would save some time?


----------



## pilferk

OK, I'm a Johnny come lately to this.

My wife and I have an appt for both our daughter and our son. Crown package for her, and "Cool Dude" for him (so he doesn't feel "left out"....he'll love it, the little hambone!).

Can we bring a dress (Disney licensed "Belle" yellow dress) for our daughter and have her change, there? Should we bring her in already in the dress?

We'll be at the MK location.

Thanks for any help you ladies can lend to this clueless dad!

Edit:  Also, I'm reading about prepurchasing a photo CD?  But I can't find the specifics on how to do it/how much it costs, etc.  Can someone point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## princssdisnygina

pilferk said:


> OK, I'm a Johnny come lately to this.
> 
> My wife and I have an appt for both our daughter and our son. Crown package for her, and "Cool Dude" for him (so he doesn't feel "left out"....he'll love it, the little hambone!).
> 
> Can we bring a dress (Disney licensed "Belle" yellow dress) for our daughter and have her change, there? Should we bring her in already in the dress?
> 
> We'll be at the MK location.
> 
> Thanks for any help you ladies can lend to this clueless dad!
> 
> Edit:  Also, I'm reading about prepurchasing a photo CD?  But I can't find the specifics on how to do it/how much it costs, etc.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, you can bring the dress and she can change there.  They have no problem of you bringing your own dress.  
That is so fun for your son!  He will love it!

The Photopass CD can be purchased in advanced for $99 on www.disneyphotopass.com


----------



## pilferk

princssdisnygina said:


> Yes, you can bring the dress and she can change there.  They have no problem of you bringing your own dress.
> That is so fun for your son!  He will love it!
> 
> The Photopass CD can be purchased in advanced for $99 on www.disneyphotopass.com



Thanks for the info!!  That's a great help!


----------



## arlene22

Hello. My DD9 has told me over and over that the ONLY thing she wants for Christmas is a reservation at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique for our April trip. At first I thought she would be too old and feel out of place, but after reading this thread, I think she'll be fine  

The only sticky thing is that she is very large for her age. I don't mean heavy, she's just really big/tall. She would need a size 16 or equivalent in a dress. She wears a ladies 8 shoe. Is there any way I could do the dress up package for her? 

I'm thinking that my best bet would be try and buy a dress somewhere else for her and have her change into it. Does anyone know where I could find a larger dress for her? Do they sell adult sized dresses at WDW? She is about 5'2", 120 lbs. Perhaps that would be best? Any suggestions you have are appreciated!

Thanks,
Arlene


----------



## princssdisnygina

arlene22 said:


> Hello. My DD9 has told me over and over that the ONLY thing she wants for Christmas is a reservation at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique for our April trip. At first I thought she would be too old and feel out of place, but after reading this thread, I think she'll be fine
> 
> The only sticky thing is that she is very large for her age. I don't mean heavy, she's just really big/tall. She would need a size 16 or equivalent in a dress. She wears a ladies 8 shoe. Is there any way I could do the dress up package for her?
> 
> I'm thinking that my best bet would be try and buy a dress somewhere else for her and have her change into it. Does anyone know where I could find a larger dress for her? Do they sell adult sized dresses at WDW? She is about 5'2", 120 lbs. Perhaps that would be best? Any suggestions you have are appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Arlene




The largest size at the BBB is a girls size 14 I believe. So you would definitely not be able to get it there.  I do not believe they sell adult costumes this time of year.  Your best bet would be to search online to find one.  I know a lot of online companies do sell Disney Adult Costumes. Amazon is a good place. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...-1_blended_40028115_1&results-process=default
Good Luck!


----------



## arlene22

Thank you. I appreciate the suggestion and will definitely look at those.

~Arlene


----------



## xipetotec

Lindy Loo said:


> Perhaps its cool the younger DD has the princess make over and big sister has the Disney diva or disco diva make over.
> 
> JMHO and I guess I might get flamed for this, but we saw some older kids perhaps 11 t0 13 yrs old who didnt look that "cute" in princess dresses and hair in buns etc.  I do think the princess make over is much more for the smaller girls.
> 
> Have a wonderful time and enjoy. Im sure what ever you do your girls will appreciate how much you have to plan to save the money for all the holiday and treats.
> 
> PS We did basic package and I painted her nails myself the day before. That will help save a few $'s. if need be. We did it cos she sucks her finger when asleep, and I was worried the stick on ones might choke her, if they came off.




well I have to respectfully disagree. My DD is 12 and is just dying to do this in March. Fact is, real-life princesses go through teen years too


----------



## Blaze12

I made our ressies for DD's next birthday, I am having a dress dilemma though!  Which one do you like the best:


----------



## MickeyMickey

Blaze12 said:


> I made our ressies for DD's next birthday, I am having a dress dilemma though!  Which one do you like the best:



I vote for the first one!


----------



## pl'smama

Blaze12 said:


> I made our ressies for DD's next birthday, I am having a dress dilemma though!  Which one do you like the best:





I vote for the second one!  That is the same one my DD will be wearing to her BBB appointment in January and it looks lovely on her.  Much better than just on the hanger!!

Have a wonderful time.

Suz


----------



## Laura.bora

Blaze 12 - WHERE did you find those dresses???  They are so Beautiful!  I vote the 1st one!  Please let me know where you found those dresses - I'd like to look into them.


----------



## adisneymama

I vote the first one.  It is on disneystore.com or whatever it is called this week.  They had them in the stores too, but not in DD size.  So we are back to buying it at the parks.  

I was able to reschedule us for the DTD location instead of the castle.  We now have a 2:50 appt on the 17th and then dinner at GF at 6:00.  We should make that no problem.  Will any of you FGIT be working that time in DTD?


----------



## haley123

I really like the 1st one Blaze12. Though both of them are beautiful.


----------



## scottny

Hi,
I am bringing to girls (11 and 9) in January. Do you tip at the end or can u?

I am just not sure of this and if u do I want to make sure I do.

thanks


----------



## princssdisnygina

scottny said:


> Hi,
> I am bringing to girls (11 and 9) in January. Do you tip at the end or can u?
> 
> I am just not sure of this and if u do I want to make sure I do.
> 
> thanks



That is not a stupid question at all.  This has been a topic of discussion before.  I know it is not required nor expected that you tip.  Some FGIT will not accept tips, others will but if you try to offer a tip and they do not accept then do not be offended. I believe before they were not supposed to accept tips but I believe, and could be wrong, that now they can at their own discretion.

Gina


----------



## scottny

princssdisnygina said:


> That is not a stupid question at all.  This has been a topic of discussion before.  I know it is not required nor expected that you tip.  Some FGIT will not accept tips, others will but if you try to offer a tip and they do not accept then do not be offended. I believe before they were not supposed to accept tips but I believe, and could be wrong, that now they can at their own discretion.
> 
> Gina



Thank you.


----------



## smitty89

I am so excited I can hardly stand it!  We leave tonight to go to the airport and fly down to Floriday tomorrow.  DD has her appointment on Sunday.  This thread is great and has just made me more excited for her special day!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## princssdisnygina

smitty89 said:


> I am so excited I can hardly stand it!  We leave tonight to go to the airport and fly down to Floriday tomorrow.  DD has her appointment on Sunday.  This thread is great and has just made me more excited for her special day!  Thanks everyone!



That is exciting! I will be right behind you!  My sister and I have our big girl appointment on Thursday! We fly out Sunday morning!


----------



## pikafreaks

~I just wanted to thank all the posters in this thread!

You guys are awesome!

Both my DD are going on Thursday morning to the DD locating to get prettied up!

Thank's again!!


----------



## tmonferdini

Where do you get your costumes at a reasonable price?  My DD9 will be at BBB with us in June & it will be SOOOO hot.  I was thinking Tink or something that is shorter with short sleeves?  What do your girls wear that aren't so uncomfortable.  I would like for her to wear it the afternoon she gets her hair done & then the next night at the P&PP party (if they have it).  Any suggestions?


----------



## Blaze12

This is the dress DD wore last June, it was shorter, and not has heavy as the others I have seen.  I bought it at marshall's actally.  It was much more beautiful then the photo shows.






















And regarding my previous post, I just ordered the Cinderella blue and gold dress for next year's trip!! I used the 30% off code they have online, and saved alot!!!!


----------



## TEminnie

scottny said:


> Hi,
> I am bringing to girls (11 and 9) in January. Do you tip at the end or can u?
> 
> I am just not sure of this and if u do I want to make sure I do.
> 
> thanks


Hey Scott!  I tried to tip last April and they said "we're not allowed to receive tips"
Dunno if things have changed since then--we'll be back on 2/2.


----------



## scottny

TEminnie said:


> Hey Scott!  I tried to tip last April and they said "we're not allowed to receive tips"
> Dunno if things have changed since then--we'll be back on 2/2.



thanks for the info. I will try and if they take it then that is great and if not then that is ok too.


----------



## Fire14

TEminnie said:


> Hey Scott! I tried to tip last April and they said "we're not allowed to receive tips"
> Dunno if things have changed since then--we'll be back on 2/2.


The policy did change regarding tipping back in late summer. I was able to tip during my oct. trip.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

wow.  This is a great thread that I had no idea about!!  I'm going down in Jan to work at the BBB and I'm sooo curious as to how you do the hair styles.  I really wish they would send us paperwork before hand so it's not as "tense" during training but I've looked through several pics and I love them all!  It is getting me soooo excited to head down in 25 days!!


----------



## melmlantz

Sorry if this has come up... but are there any adults here who have done the BBB experience, sans children?

And what are the odds of being able to just walk in and have something done?


----------



## Fire14

melmlantz said:


> Sorry if this has come up... but are there any adults here who have done the BBB experience, sans children?
> 
> And what are the odds of being able to just walk in and have something done?


I have done it 4 times, some with friend some without. Depending on when your going you maybe able to walk up in DTD location but MK castle it's highly unlikely. I enjoyed myself very much each trip and FGMiT treated me like a princess each time and in some cases seemed relieved to have a adult to princess up.


----------



## ampc3

ok can anyone tell me that has been to both BBB which one they like better and if there is a big difference b/t the two? 
I know my girls would love the whole castle appeal, but I am thinking it would be easier in our schedule to do it at DTD before our Epcot dinner?

Anyone do it at WDW during the day, taking a break and then going to dinner at Epcot?? My concern for this during the summer with a long break is the girls wanting to go swiming (which can't happen just yet ~lol)
I am soo confussed as to where we should do this!


----------



## Laurabearz

Great thread!!!

I have a question I would love my two DD and myself to get done up. Can we all be done at the same time or will they do us one after another??

Thanks!


----------



## petbren

melmlantz said:


> Sorry if this has come up... but are there any adults here who have done the BBB experience, sans children?
> 
> And what are the odds of being able to just walk in and have something done?



Here's a photo of my DF, and my DD(9).
DF had a great time, no one treated her like she was weird, just a grown up Princess.


----------



## pl'smama

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> wow.  This is a great thread that I had no idea about!!  I'm going down in Jan to work at the BBB and I'm sooo curious as to how you do the hair styles.  I really wish they would send us paperwork before hand so it's not as "tense" during training but I've looked through several pics and I love them all!  It is getting me soooo excited to head down in 25 days!!



How exciting for you to be working at Disney World!!  What an awesome job to have as a Fairy Godmother in Training!!  What location will you be at?  Make sure to keep on posting on this thread so we can hear all about your great job!!

Good luck, Suz


----------



## tnmom25

We just returned from wdw on Sunday morning and we went to BBB on 12/4/07.  Our FGMIT were Margarita and Steph and my girls loved them!  Here are their pics...
Sarah & Steph





Abby & Margarita





Abby's face when she saw herself all done.  She didn't look too happy throughout the process, but she loved the results!  Thanks Margarita!





Sarah done




Abby done





We didn't do the photo shoot, we were at MVMCP and on a schedule!  I also got to meet Angiebelle and FGMITMK ? I don't think that's right, but I know she's on here somewhere!


----------



## MsFGIT

tnmom25 said:


> We just returned from wdw on Sunday morning and we went to BBB on 12/4/07.  Our FGMIT were Margarita and Steph and my girls loved them!  Here are their pics...
> Sarah & Steph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby & Margarita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby's face when she saw herself all done.  She didn't look too happy throughout the process, but she loved the results!  Thanks Margarita!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't do the photo shoot, we were at MVMCP and on a schedule!  I also got to meet Angiebelle and FGMITMK ? I don't think that's right, but I know she's on here somewhere!




I remember seeing you all there!


----------



## tmonferdini

I don't know if this has been answered (I've only had time to read through about 1/2 the posts so far).  As far as the photopass photo shoot - can you get that with only the crown package or does it have to be the whole expensive one?  I thought I understood it that the photopass photographers were inside BBB snapping pics as the girls were getting "done up" and then afterwards, you could go to a different room and get more "posed" photos put on your photopass?  Is that correct?  Does it cost extra?  I'm getting VERY confused.  Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

pl'smama said:


> How exciting for you to be working at Disney World!!  What an awesome job to have as a Fairy Godmother in Training!!  What location will you be at?  Make sure to keep on posting on this thread so we can hear all about your great job!!
> 
> Good luck, Suz


THANKS!!  I actuallly have a pre-trip report/trip report if you want to check that out.  You don't need to read through all of it bc it is the basic story of my application/interview/paperwork, etc!!   I won't know my work location until I check in   Stupid waiting!!!!

I can't wait to leave, its all snowy and ice today


----------



## pl'smama

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> THANKS!!  I actuallly have a pre-trip report/trip report if you want to check that out.  You don't need to read through all of it bc it is the basic story of my application/interview/paperwork, etc!!   I won't know my work location until I check in   Stupid waiting!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to leave, its all snowy and ice today





I am so checking out your report!  Thanks for the tip and good luck with everything!  If you are at the DTD location in mid January, we will see you there!!

Suz


----------



## WoodysRoundup

tnmom25 said:


> We just returned from wdw on Sunday morning and we went to BBB on 12/4/07.  Our FGMIT were Margarita and Steph and my girls loved them!  Here are their pics...
> Sarah & Steph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby & Margarita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby's face when she saw herself all done.  She didn't look too happy throughout the process, but she loved the results!  Thanks Margarita!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't do the photo shoot, we were at MVMCP and on a schedule!  I also got to meet Angiebelle and FGMITMK ? I don't think that's right, but I know she's on here somewhere!



OMG!  Your girls are adorable, and WHERE did you get those gorgeous custom made outfits?

Looking forward to BBB/MK this spring for my two princesses!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Well my MIL didn't get the pics and prices of disney costumes like she said she would so you guys will have to wait till I go in Feb. Until then I am posting a link to a thread that someone posted of the costumes.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1661335


----------



## greeneyedchic75

I am also posting my previous post on this thread as well so everyone wont have to go to my other post to see the pics. I am here until Monday Dec 17 so if theres anything in particular u want to know or pics of a particular costume etc let me know while I am still here and I will get the info or picture and post it on here 

We are currently at WDW and I have taken some pics of the WDW costumes for sale here and pics from my dd appt at BBB. I thought I would share cause I know how I wanted to know what certain costumes look like etc. Hope these pics are helpful to those that were wondering about this like I was 


























the Hannah Montana costume




THE HSM cheer outfit. I did not like this one. Its made from a shiny slippery materiel. I have seen outfits on ebay that resemble HSM more then this one. 





BBB at Magic Kingdom
looking in from waiting room




Kaylee with FGIT Julie. She was so nice!!





















Kaylee picked the Disney Diva hairstyle. It came with two blue mickey rhinestone bobby pins , make up palate,two nail polishes, rhinestone body jewelry. We did the 49 dollar package. We also were allowed to tip our FGIT. I had read that you use to not be able to but you can now. Our appt was about 25 minutes behind so just be prepared when u book BBB to not schedule things very close after due to them running behind. There was a mom there on Wed that had booked lunch very close to her bbb ressie.  My dd had a wonderful time and my dh and I enjoyed watching her get her makeover and seeing how happy she was about it made it worthwhile.


----------



## madfelice

greeneyedchic75, could we please see a picture of what I assume is Ariel?  The one just behind the Jasmine costume in the first picture with the dark green skirt.
Thank you so much for just posting what you already have though.  It's fantastic!


----------



## tnmom25

WoodysRoundup said:


> OMG!  Your girls are adorable, and WHERE did you get those gorgeous custom made outfits?
> 
> Looking forward to BBB/MK this spring for my two princesses!



Thank you!  I made their outfits, I wanted them to have something comfortable to wear to MVMCP instead of princess gowns which they wear almost every day anyway at home!!!


----------



## Tricialiv

DD has BBB apt on  Dec 1st at 8:20.  This was WONDERFUL!!!  We got pictures by ourselves at the castle (amazing) and made rope drop in castle to Fantasyland.  If you can -try and snag an early time.  We had at least 3 rides without stopping at all.  DH and DS hung with us until close to park opening and then went to ropedrop at tomorrowland.


----------



## becca011906

Laurabearz said:


> Great thread!!!
> 
> I have a question I would love my two DD and myself to get done up. Can we all be done at the same time or will they do us one after another??
> 
> Thanks!



My girls have AR for the same time so they will be getting done up at the same time... but i'd think if you want one after the other just ask the rep when you call to book that you want it that way!!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

I do not have my photopass cd yet but here is a pic of me and my sis from MVMCP after we got our hair done!  I know, two big princesses!  I will be doing it again!


----------



## One Year Pin

My DW is very excited.  In January, she will get to start working at the BBB in MK.  She doesn't do hair, but she will be there, helping the princesses pick out dresses, hairstyles, etc.  She is thrilled.

She had been working in the Emporium for the past 1.5 years so this will be a nice change for her.  She just loves interacting with all the little princesses.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I don't know if this will help anyone but I just wanted to pass it on a few weeks ago I tried to book BBB at MK location and they didn't have anything till after 4.30 which wasn't going to work for us since we have a 4.30 dinner. I called this morning and I was able to get BBB for 9.55 but they also had and 8.50 and a 10 so hurry if you would like one of these app times before they are gone.

One Year Pin, we may see your DW when we are there.


----------



## Ellielovesdisney

I'm sure this has been asked many times...but do we still need to bring our own comb to BBB?  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## becca011906

http://www.allears.net/btp/bibbidi.htm

that give you a run down on what you need to bring with ya and need to do before going!


----------



## OceanAnnie

I just got back tonight. Haven't even unpacked. Well I did unpack one suitcase. That's enough for now.  Had a great time! 

Loved, loved, loved BBB!!! The ladies are so wonderful and the place is electric with so much activity. Fun! Here's some things I learned. (These things may be covered on this thread and I didn't see them.) I went to the MK BBB.

1.) I forgot to bring a comb & brush. I wasn't asked for one. They had combs and brushes on hand (thank goodness). They also give out a little pink bag after the makeover that has a comb, makeup, and some stickers. Cute! 

2.) Photopass is the way to go!! I was so glad I pre-purchased it. The photopass CMs took pictures there as the makeover was taking place and later at Exposition Hall. Professional shots. Very pleased!

3.) A little OT. After having the makeover we had dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table. It was great. Great food, service, and characters. (Made sure the napkins stayed in place and the outfits were stain free.) Photos are taken with Cinderella (taken in the front lobby of the castle). What I didn't know is there is a code that can be scanned by photopass CMs located on the photos and the pictures will be added to your photopass pictures! How great is that?! I was so glad to be able to get more copies! Yea!  One of the CMs mentioned this to me. Very helpful.  

4.) Afterwards we went to Exposition Hall to get the pictures made with a photopass CM. She was wonderful. She took her time and took the best pictures! I had seen everyone's pictures on this thread and they all looked so nice. I thought the backgrounds were located at the castle, I don't know why. But Exposition Hall was easy to locate and I was really glad we went by there.

HTH!


----------



## MsFGIT

Hi all!  Just wanted to throw a reminder out there:  make sure your princess is at least 3 years old before you bring her to the BBB!  It breaks my heart to see 1-2 year olds streaming in, not knowing what's going on, being scared of everything and just not enjoying the experience at all.  The minimum age is 3 for a reason, we're not just doing it to be mean!


----------



## becca011906

I got my girls rebooked.... we had them at DTD BBB on 3/14 at 10:00 i think b/c we were going to not use a park day at MK and just do the P&P party that night... well we ended up with a longer stay and more days on our tickets so we changed the appointment from DTD to the MK location and i was able to get both the girls in at 8:10 so we'll be there and ready for the park opening, might have to go back to the room to relax a while or do some 'down' rides for a few hours to last till 12:00am! LOL but booking 3 months out for Spring Break time i was very suprised there were openings before park opening!!! 

1. how long will i take to get from POR to the MK BBB??? I was thinking we'll need to leave the resort at 7:00... we'll drive ourselfs though. 

2. Will i be able to get DS hair done w/o an appointment after one of the girls or anything??? Or should we just try to take him down to the Barber shop? 

3. So what's the tipping policy? yes or no??? 

4. Are the dess choices the same at DTD and MK? Can they get the delux dresses if they want them? Are shoes your choice? DD got the flip flops last year and i'd much rather her have something like that vs the glass slippers, ect.... 

I think that's all for now i'm sure there will be more before we go in the next 3 months LOL


----------



## Andrea from PA

We LOVED this!  I've never seen my DD 6 so happy!

We did the miidle package and wore our own gown.

My DS 8 had the COOL DUDE done there too!

We loved it so much I wish I had made 2 appointments!

Well worth the money -- the Fairy Godmothers really took their time.  Didn't feel rushed.  And everyone in the parks makes such a big deal over the princesses!  So nice!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

becca011906 said:


> 1. how long will i take to get from POR to the MK BBB??? I was thinking we'll need to leave the resort at 7:00... we'll drive ourselfs though.


 
7 would be a good time to head over there but not later than 7.30 since you will have to travel from the parking lot to the monorail/boat to get to MK and any traffic they might have. 



becca011906 said:


> 2. Will i be able to get DS hair done w/o an appointment after one of the girls or anything??? Or should we just try to take him down to the Barber shop?


 
I am not really sure about this one they may even do him at the same time as the girls if they aren't really busy.



becca011906 said:


> 3. So what's the tipping policy? yes or no???


 
yes you can tip if you would like



becca011906 said:


> 4. Are the dess choices the same at DTD and MK? Can they get the delux dresses if they want them? Are shoes your choice? DD got the flip flops last year and i'd much rather her have something like that vs the glass slippers, ect....


 
yes the dresses are the same at both locations. you can do the deluxe dresses at an additional cost b/c those dresses cost more, the difference between the deluxe and regular dress is the additional cost you will pay. I don't know for sure how they do the shoes but when we did the wedding cinderella we wanted the silver shoes but they only had the glass slippers and we could have gotten the white ariel shoes if we wanted them instead.


----------



## OceanAnnie

If you have a Disney store nearby, check it for sales now and then. I got a deluxe Cinderella gown regularly $80 for $25! I was thrilled! It was marked down and had an additional 40% off of that. I lucked out! Beautiful gown.  Oh, the Cinderella wand was on sale too, 40% off.

OT- A lady asked if her daughter could borrow my daughter's wand for her pictures. I didn't even think about it. I said yes right away. I should have asked my daughter first. She was upset and cried. She's 4 and had a long day. I reassured her that the girl was just borrowing her wand. Eventually after the wand was returned, she stopped crying and perked up before her pictures were taken. I felt bad for my daughter. I should've asked her first. I guess it was a long day for me too.


----------



## cdotla

I just got around to starting our TR, which includes a lengthy segment on our First Day about our Wonderful Experience at BBB, with lots of pics.

You can check it out in the link below.


----------



## goodferry

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who posted on this thread, I never was able to contribute much, but I learned a lot! We were at the BBB in the castle on the 14th before the chritmas party with four girls, my two and a friends two, and we had a great time! We brought our own costumes, so I can't offer much advice about buying one, other than to say that I bought both of mine at a substantial discount through the disney store.
Here are a few pictures, here is a before shot, my girls are the two on the right.





Here is my oldest at her reveal





and with her FGIT





Here is my youngest, totally amazed at her transformation





and with her FGIT




and all of them afterwards 





The girls all had fun, this was a surprise for them, they thought they were just wearing their costumes for the party. I was kind of sorry we did that because they were in total shock, they didn't even know that there was such a place at the BBB, they didn't know what they were doing, I think if we had at least told them in the morning, there would have been that opportunity for them to get excited about it. Afterwards they were thrilled, but they were kind of in shock during the process.


----------



## Kittikat074

Do they require proof of age?  My daughter will be 3 on Jan 29, and I'm hoping to make an appointment on the 27th so she can be dolled up for her party that afternoon.  Will they make me prove her age?   TIA

Jessica


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

No they will not make you show proof of age. I have called the BBB several times and they have said that as long as they are going to 3 w/ in 30days they are okay.


----------



## Kittikat074

Thanks!!


----------



## aurora23

Hi all!  I am sorry if this has been answered before, but I didn't have time to read the entire thread. Has anyone (21 or older) had their hair done at the BBB? I wanted to get my hair done there on our last vacation but was told that they didn't do adults. I read previously on this thread that some adults had gotten their hair done there. I was wondering if there are any adult DISers out there who could share there experiences. Did you have problems getting reservations for yourself? What was the experience like? It is kind of dorky, but we are going back to WDW for our Honeymoon next year and I really want to get my hair done there. Any help would be appreciated.



Thanks.

A true Disney Dork.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

From page 137 to here a few people have posted their pics from their visit to BBB.


----------



## _queenie_

Does anyone know if the one in the castle will be open during the PPP?


----------



## scottny

_queenie_ said:


> Does anyone know if the one in the castle will be open during the PPP?



I know on 1/26 it is at 4:20 as I have an appointment then.


----------



## princssdisnygina

I am definitely over the age of 21 and just had it done 2 weeks ago! Here is a pic from it! I definitely had a great time doing this! I did it with my sister and I had done it before and will probably do it again! No, no problems at all getting reservations.  And no we were not the only big kids that had it done! We wore it to the Christmas Party which is the picture below me. I would recommend it to any big kid!


----------



## becca011906

I was thinking i read the hours for MK BBB was 8-7 all days???maybe not i'll have to look around now and see what i find, but i don't think they would extend the hours for the party although with the PPP tickets you can get into the park at 4:00 w/o a regular admition ticket. HTH


----------



## _queenie_

becca011906 said:


> I was thinking i read the hours for MK BBB was 8-7 all days???maybe not i'll have to look around now and see what i find, but i don't think they would extend the hours for the party although with the PPP tickets you can get into the park at 4:00 w/o a regular admition ticket. HTH



Thanks, you'd think if they close the park down to people w/out the party ticket early but they stay open until 7 that they would just stay open.


----------



## becca011906

yeah but even on nights when the park is open till 11PM to all it still closes at 7:00.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

i have a question. if i have 3 girls getting a coach treatment. and was wondering if it's the same FGIT that does the hair or others that help? i'm also wanting to get the same for DW on christmas day next year. how much time are we talking about? will i need ressies? thanks for your answers


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> i have a question. if i have 3 girls getting a coach treatment. and was wondering if it's the same FGIT that does the hair or others that help? i'm also wanting to get the same for DW on christmas day next year. how much time are we talking about? will i need ressies? thanks for your answers


 
You will definitely need ressies. If everyone is scheduled for the same time they will have different FGiT's(1-1.5 hours, this includes waiting, makeover, and pics for that many people). If they are scheduled on after another you will probably have the same FGiT(3-4 hours total).


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

princssdisnygina said:


> I am definitely over the age of 21 and just had it done 2 weeks ago! Here is a pic from it! I definitely had a great time doing this! I did it with my sister and I had done it before and will probably do it again! No, no problems at all getting reservations.  And no we were not the only big kids that had it done! We wore it to the Christmas Party which is the picture below me. I would recommend it to any big kid!



Thanks for posting your picture.  We have reservations for February, and I gave some uh hem of our ages when I made them, so I knew they would do the older princesses as well as the young ones.  I just can't wait.


----------



## HeatherinVT

Im so excited i had to post!
I just booked BBB for my 5 year old!
We decided on the middle package.... (Crown?)

When i booked i was told to have her hair brushed out nails clean and free of polish and to bring my OWN brush.

I so badly wanted to post for myself but thought i will our next visit, This will be all about her 

 *
Do you think we will have enough time?* 
BBB at 3pm at DTD then over to Grand Floridian for 1900 Park Fair at 6pm for dinner with Cindy and the crew?

Thanks
Heather


----------



## DisneyDreamingAubrey

My daughter is 2 months old, and I can't wait for her to go to the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique!  We booked our trip for April, and I'm wondering if she'll be able to grow some hair by then.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

DisneyDreamingAubrey said:


> My daughter is 2 months old, and I can't wait for her to go to the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique!  We booked our trip for April, and I'm wondering if she'll be able to grow some hair by then.



I'm confused, I think your DD would need to be 3 years old, not 3 months old.   Unless, you are joking and if that's the case then


----------



## DisneyDreamingAubrey

mom2taylorandemily said:


> I'm confused, I think your DD would need to be 3 years old, not 3 months old.   Unless, you are joking and if that's the case then



I'm kidding.  I know she has to be older, but I'm soooo excited.  She was is little princess after two little princes.  I might just bring her by though, so she knows what's she'll get to do in a few years.


----------



## kaysmommie

I booked BBB at MK for my DD's actaul Bday in March.  She has been there before in October but this is a surprise and her present.  We are staying at Pop and her appt is 8:10AM.  What is the best way to get MK that early?  Will there be buses before 7:30 with the park opening at 9AM?  We usually stay on the monorail so busing from further away is new for me.   Also with and 8:10 Appt will she be done at 9AM?  Thanks  .


----------



## kaysmommie

Blaze12 said:


> I made our ressies for DD's next birthday, I am having a dress dilemma though!  Which one do you like the best:



I vote for the top one if your still taking votes.  My niece has the bottom one and I'm not crazy about it.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

^^IA. The top one is much prettier, IMHO.


----------



## lilmissdisney216

I'd love to do BBB hopefully on my next visit to WDW (i'm hoping its this summer). I'll be 19 as of the 16th of February and I would love to have this done. I've seen so many girls walking through the various parks and DTD dressed up and I love it!!!! I was going to do this during my girl scout trip last year in June. But the wait without a reservation was 2 1/2 hours long and being that it was the last day of our WDW vacation and we had to be at the airport soon, we had no time to do BBB. I intend on doing it. I only have one important question, are there any people whose DD's or themselves have African American hair? My mom doesn't know if they would be able to do my hair due to the type of hair I have. Any info would be really helpful. Thanks. 

 Meredith


----------



## MsSharkBait

Meredith - on my quest to look up information on the Boutique I found a picture at the following site that had an African American girl in it.  Looks very cute!  Go have fun.

http://family.go.com/travel/things-...world-/poi-466390-bibbidi--bobbidi--boutique/

By the way, I am 24 with no kids and I am looking into my hair done.


----------



## mom2cinderella

> Originally Posted by Blaze12
> I made our ressies for DD's next birthday, I am having a dress dilemma though! Which one do you like the best:



Ooooh!  Thanks for posting that top pic!   Bought it for dd for our next trip and the BBB.  

 Michele


----------



## becca011907

this might be a FGIT question... We are going 3/14 and my younger dd (3) has been looking at the dresses with me on the differant characters... she really wants the Blue Minney dress (YOAMD?) can she get that dress at the MK location? we have her booked for the full package but if she can't get that dress i need to get it before we go right? will i be able to get it in the MK on the way there that morning? or should we go the night before to DTD and pick it up???


----------



## mandymommy4

I tried to make appointments for the BBB for our trip this March and when the lady asked the ages of my girls I told her 2 and 4, but explained my 2 year would be turning 3 in less than a week. Didn't matter, she would not let me make an appointment for her. So I said "Ok, well shes 3", but she said that they can tell the difference  between a 2 and a 3 year old and would not let me make an appointment for her. I tried to explain this was a special trip with her grandparents and this is what they wanted to give her for her b-day. Didn't matter, the lady was cold!  So I hung up and was very upset because this was going to be her b-day gift from her JJ (grandma and grandpa). After thinking for a while I decided to call back and make the appointment anyways, but gave her age as 3. She certainly is not going to look any different than she would a week later as a 3 yo and even if I took her as a 4 yo they would question her age. She is a tiny little girl, she has a sister a year younger (exactly a year) and people think they are twins, they wear the same size clothes and everything!

So what do you think, am I horrible for lying? Will we be booted out of BBB by the head Fairy Godmother?  What would you have done?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

My friend did the same thing for their trip this past fall.  She called 90+ days out to get this BBB appt right before their Castle dinner and she told whoever that her DD was 2 and they said okay and booked it.  

A week before her appt, they called to confirm and were told DD has to be 3 within so many days (this was Oct and her DD's bday is 12/23).  They told her sorry but for the MK they can see proof through the ticket since you need one as a 3 yr old (I doubt they really do that?!).

My friend ended up calling back a day later and her husband explained the situation and they told them they could "stretch it" from all the chaos and allow her to go to the DTD location (where I'm assuming you don't need proof) and as it ended up my friend fell at the pool the day before the DD's appt and they ended up in the hospital and unable to go to BBB or the Castle so they are planning a trip for May now and DD will be 3 now and able to go "for real" this time lol.

I'm sure ur not the only one that had done that.  I think they just tell you that to try and eliminate a bunch of 2 yr olds that can't sit still for an hour to get made-over.  I know of several that can sit still but you always have that bunch that are just so excited, nervous, or don't want to do it and give ppl a hard time 

ENJOY!!!  I can't wait to get down there and get started, maybe I'll see you!!!


----------



## mom2cinderella

Really?  They can tell the difference between a two year old just shy of her bday and an actual three year old?  Does something magical happen when they turn three? Because I have a two year old who is a royal pain in the coach somedays and I'd love to know this phase won't last forever!   

I thought someone upthread said as long as they were within 30 days of three it was okay?   Normally I'm a stickler for rules, but a week?  I'd probably fudge her age.  

 Michele




> They told her sorry but for the MK they can see proof through the ticket since you need one as a 3 yr old (I doubt they really do that but I haven't started working to know yet?!).



Aah. okay, that makes sense.


----------



## mandymommy4

mom2cinderella said:


> Really?  They can tell the difference between a two year old just shy of her bday and an actual three year old?  Does something magical happen when they turn three? Because I have a two year old who is a royal pain in the coach somedays and I'd love to know this phase won't last forever!
> 
> I thought someone upthread said as long as they were within 30 days of three it was okay?   Normally I'm a stickler for rules, but a week?  I'd probably fudge her age.
> 
> Michele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aah. okay, that makes sense.



Ha Ha  If she mellows on her 3rd b-day then the countdown is on! She is a sassy little thing and should be the picture next to the definition of the term "terrible two's." Let's hope there is something magical in the pixie dust they sprinkle on her at BBB!  She is a princess, I mean the girl refuses to wear anything other than dresses and jeans are "ugly boy clothes." I found jeans at the children's place that have pink sparkles on them that she will wear, thank you Lord! Gotta love our princesses!


----------



## becca011907

bumping back to see if anyone can tell me about the blue Minney dress... and i need to re-sub. to this one so i can get user PC notifications since the email is still NOT WORKING!!!!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

becca011907 said:


> bumping back to see if anyone can tell me about the blue Minney dress... and i need to re-sub. to this one so i can get user PC notifications since the email is still NOT WORKING!!!!


when is your trip? 

 I'm moving down to FL on Friday to start my internship with Disney.  I'm going to be working at the BBB.  I'm not sure which location yet but I'll be able to look at DTD to see if they have the dress.  I have to wait until I take an orientation class before I can get into the parks so it might be a week, week 1/2 till I can find out for you, unless someone else has info before that.


----------



## becca011907

we aren't going down till 3/13 well leaving 3/12, i know last year they had the blue minney dress at DTD but i though i read on here that's not an choice at the MK location... but i really dont want to read back through 159 pages! LOL


----------



## pl'smama

I just had to share with everyone!!  I am getting so excited.  We have only ten more sleeps to go until our wonderful trip.  We told DD on New Year's Day that she would get to dress up like a princess and she is so thrilled.  She asked me tonight, if we could play "salon"!!  She wants to practice being a princess.  I am just excited about the whole thing and can hardly wait to see DD in her outfit.  

Good luck on your drive down and internship Meghan.  Maybe we will see you there!

Suz


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

pl'smama said:


> I just had to share with everyone!!  I am getting so excited.  We have only ten more sleeps to go until our wonderful trip.  We told DD on New Year's Day that she would get to dress up like a princess and she is so thrilled.  She asked me tonight, if we could play "salon"!!  She wants to practice being a princess.  I am just excited about the whole thing and can hardly wait to see DD in her outfit.
> 
> Good luck on your drive down and internship Meghan.  Maybe we will see you there!
> 
> Suz


Thanks!!  I'm leaving in less than 48 hours, it's very exciting!!

I hope that I'll be at least in training when you are down there!  I'm not sure how that kinda stuff works though?!  If not, you'll have to tell me all about your trip.


----------



## pl'smama

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Thanks!!  I'm leaving in less than 48 hours, it's very exciting!!
> 
> I hope that I'll be at least in training when you are down there!  I'm not sure how that kinda stuff works though?!  If not, you'll have to tell me all about your trip.




I will share, maybe even do my own TR!!  Have a fantastic time with all the crazy moving in stuff etc...  I hope your upcoming family trip is wonderful to.

Happy New Year!

Suz


----------



## nikkistevej

My DD on her 5th bday @ DTD BBB (wow a lot of initials, LOL) She is kind of a tomboy, but was great with this.




I like this one with my DH looking at her 




She was not the happiest here, but notice the pixie dust 




The FG liked it, notice my DD's crocs?


----------



## madfelice

Can you believe that I already have a booking for my daughter in June?  We are doing BBB then Cinderella lunch!  I got the bookings right on the 180 day mark.


----------



## aimeeg

Just to let you know  . . . no one ever asked for my DD's card key. She is three but looks six. They did not ask for it before or after her appt. Last year I signed her up for the Wonderland Tea Party. You need to be four. No one asked and DD had a blast!


----------



## goodferry

We did not see the Minnie dress at the MK location...Can't say for sure it isn't there, but we definitely did not see it.


----------



## princssdisnygina

goodferry said:


> We did not see the Minnie dress at the MK location...Can't say for sure it isn't there, but we definitely did not see it.



The minnie dress is not at MK.


----------



## kaysmommie

Does BBB do anything special for Birthdays?   It will be DD's actual Bday when we go.  I wouldn't have booked otherwise since we were just there in October.   I thought maube they have birthday banners  instead of BBB ones.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

They do have the birthday sash other than that I don't know if they do anything else.


----------



## becca011907

princssdisnygina said:


> The minnie dress is not at MK.



Can you buy the dress there at MK or do the shops not open till 9 when the park opens??? I think we had better make a trip down to DTD and buy the dress the night before just to be sure... Although i don't think i'll call and change our apointment to a smaller package till we buy the minney dress, you know girls they can always change thier minds! LOL


----------



## scottny

do they sell the shoes only there? I have a dress for the girl I am taking (the cinderella bride from disney shopping . com) and I do not have the shoes, will I be a ble to buy them at the MK location?
Thanks


----------



## bhuckert

This is a great thread!  Thank you so much for all of the wonderful information and photos. 

We have booked the castle package my DD (4) and her friend at BBB in DTD and would like to know how limited the girls will be on their costume choice.  I realize that there are price variances, but are they limited to choosing the "standard" princess dresses (i.e. Cinderella, Belle, Snow White, Aurora, Jasmine, etc...) or are there other options?

What are some of the unique choices that some of your little princesses have selected?  I would love to see pictures, if you have them

Thanks.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

scottny~ the only shoes that you will find in wdw for cindy is the glass slipper looking shoes that are not comfy and the girls do not like to wear. I would just look at getting a cute pair of comfy dress shoes that will go w/ the dress.

These are another option but they only have two sizes.
http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...ogId=10002&productId=1217833&categoryId=32501


----------



## scottny

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> scottny~ the only shoes that you will find in wdw for cindy is the glass slipper looking shoes that are not comfy and the girls do not like to wear. I would just look at getting a cute pair of comfy dress shoes that will go w/ the dress.
> 
> These are another option but they only have two sizes.
> http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...ogId=10002&productId=1217833&categoryId=32501



thank you for the info.  I will look around for something and I may order these. I need her exact shoe size.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## princssdisnygina

becca011907 said:


> Can you buy the dress there at MK or do the shops not open till 9 when the park opens??? I think we had better make a trip down to DTD and buy the dress the night before just to be sure... Although i don't think i'll call and change our apointment to a smaller package till we buy the minney dress, you know girls they can always change thier minds! LOL



I have to be honest with you, I do not recall seeing those dresses at all at the MK or DTD! I saw them in May but not this past December. Now I may have just missed them but I do not remember seeing them. I do remember seeing a new dress from Giselle in Enchanged, her wedding dress from the beginning of the movie.  I do not think that one is offered at BBB but I did see it at MK! Please someone correct me if they have seen the Minnie dress! You are talking about the YOAMD dress (blue) correct? Or are you talking about the regular minnie dress? The blue one is what I am referring to.  

And for birthdays, they do the birthday sash but nothing special.  It is a pretty special experience anyway, dont think they need to do anything extra!

Gina


----------



## BrookeTx

We are going to Disney at the end of the month. My youngest will be getting her hair done at the BBB. I am wondering with her 'type' of hair, very thin and not terribly long what style we should do. Here are a few pics...if anyone can help!

Her hair is in pigtails here:





Here is a pic taken in the fall:





Here are some pics of my oldest dd Jan. 2007 at the BBB:


----------



## kbrelluvsWDW

I am so glad to have found this site! I'm subscribing and will attempt to put up pics later of my dd8's day at BBB!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Hi Brooke, your dd's are so cute. Juliettes hair is ridiculously thin so much so that it will barely stay in a pony tail much less hold a curl and even though she has only had the fairytale princess hairstyle I think now matter what she chooses the will be able to do it and the best part is will stay. Have a great time.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

BROOKETX--

hi!!  I'm going to be starting work at the BBB for the disney internship program.  I won't start my training until sometime next week or early the following week.

From what I've heard from other FGiT as long as you can get the hair in a ponytail with some to spare to be able to roll it into a bun then I'm sure you will be fine with the classic princess if that is what she wants.  My hair is just above my shoulders and I tried the hairstyle on myself and was able to do it so I would say you're good to go with that one as far as the others go, I really don't know much about them yet.  I will be sure to repost when I start my training if that helps!!


----------



## bhuckert

1)  Has anyone used the "Disney Dreams Express" from the Downtown Disney BBB?  If yes, could you describe what it's like?

2) I've seen the Minnie Dreams Dress mentioned on this thread.  Does anyone have a picture of it and is it available at DTD BBB?

Thank you so much.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I can't answer the rest of your questions at this time but you can see a picture of the blue minnie dress on page 7


----------



## becca011906

OMGosh!!! I really hope that they have the blue Minney dress still... i mean this is the STILL YOAMD !!!! She is going to be so sad! We really wanted the girls to get short sleeves this time so that they won't be so hot... i guess if she sees the dresses they have she'll find one out of them she'll like! LOL


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

I know this thread is about the MK location, but I am hoping a FGIT could answer my question about the DTD location.  How many girls can be done at a time??  We are considering taking DD's brownie troop and I am wondering how difficult it would be to have everyone done around the same time??  There are 10 girls in the troop and a few adults that would like to participate!!  Thanks


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Hi I can't help w/ that answer but this thread isn't just about the MK location I was just an update on the Mk location and I haven't changed to title since.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Thanks!!  I haven't read this thread in a while.. Do the FGIT still post on it??


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Thanks!!  I haven't read this thread in a while.. Do the FGIT still post on it??


----------



## Candikayne

Hello fellow DISers,

I was on www.Disneyshopping.com today. There is a 40% sale on Disney costumes (which include the princess dresses). I got the cinderella dress, shoes, wand and crown for under $30. I paid $28.78 for each set and just $5 for shipping. I am planning to return to the World this Oct. for the Mickey Halloween party. I remember how $$$$ the dresses were while we were in Disney this summer. I vowed to look for a sale during the off season (which seems to be right now). I placed my order today. 

Check it out. You can get official disney gear at a great price. Now I think I can afford to do the BBB with my two girls.


----------



## pkf4bucs

Is the blue Giselle dress available anywhere? It is my favorite! I've seen the wedding dress, but its not what I'm looking for.


----------



## bhuckert

bhuckert said:


> 1)  Has anyone used the "Disney Dreams Express" from the Downtown Disney BBB?  If yes, could you describe what it's like?



Has anyone done this???


----------



## bhuckert

Sorry, double post.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

bhuckert said:


> Has anyone done this???



No I haven't!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

So far no one here has posted that they have done it. I pretty sure if any of the ladies on here have they would have posted it by now. Sorry we are not able to help you at this point as far as guest. The only people on here that really know about it at this point is the fairy godmothers.


Here is some pixiedust in hopes that someone can answer soon.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

the disney dreams express was stopped at the end of 2007. We diddnt get much of a responce on it so they stopped it.  Also the lightup minnie dress that was avalible earlyer in 2007 is not sold anymore in the world of disney store. I asked a cast member if we were going it get anymore in and they said no because that dress was introduced for the 1st year of a million dreams. since we are now going into the 2nd year of a million dreams it can maybe be found online at wod but that is not a promice.


----------



## becca011906

well crap... thanks for letting me know so now i can get her to look at some other dresses online. She'll hopfully forget about it before then!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Ok, let me explain... there are 11 chairs in the dtd location and each princess is seated when the fgit is finished with the previous princess. It will be very hard to seat all of your brownie troop at the same time because not all fgit's finish at the same time. Now what you can do is schedule each princess 3 at a time in consecutive order, meaning that when you make resses sched. 3 at say 900am then 3 at 910 then 3 at 915 and so on...... also they MUST all show up to check in at the same time. this way they will all be seated right behind the other with no gaps(other princess)in between. this also includes any adult princess you might have. Hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

becca011906 said:


> well crap... thanks for letting me know so now i can get her to look at some other dresses online. She'll hopfully forget about it before then!!!!!


once again try online and see if you can find it on disney prperty somewhere. It was a VERY popular dress and sold out very quickly with no thought to the price(100.00) I'm sooooooo sorry though!!


----------



## #1 Pocahontas

HI 

Just wonedering if anyone knows if there is a Giselle dress offered at BBB, if not what dresses are currently being offered?  

Thanks so much!


----------



## praline3001

Hi everyone!
I had a quick question:
My 6 year old daughter has an appointment for the Castle package the first week in feb. She is really excited. My 2 year old neice will be with us at the time. We know she is too young for the salon so we didn't make her an appointment BUT does the BBB at the castle carry dresses in smaller sizes (such as 2t)? We were hoping on letting my neice pick out a cute costume while my daughter was getting beautiful hahaha 
Thanks for the help


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

yes the size you will need is an XXS, you should be able to find that size in any store but they are usually limited so there is no guarantee that they will have it unless things have changed since the last time I was there. We will be there during the same time as you and have an appointment on mardi gras day.


----------



## praline3001

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> yes the size you will need is an XXS, you should be able to find that size in any store but they are usually limited so there is no guarantee that they will have it unless things have changed since the last time I was there. We will be there during the same time as you and have an appointment on mardi gras day.



Our appointment is for the day after Mardi Gras (6th)
I hope they have her size then!!! I know I could go to a different store to buy her a dress but TO HER and my daughter it just wouldn't be the same if that makes sense? Buying the dress at the castle makes it that more special to a child.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I fully understand usually my next suggestion would be to check Tinkerbell's Treasures but that store will be closed for rehab during that time. If they don't have the size you need in the one she wants they will probably call to see if the imporium has it or maybe even GF or CR. Have a great time we are doing that day b/c we are going to the PPP on tues night.


----------



## praline3001

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I fully understand usually my next suggestion would be to check Tinkerbell's Treasures but that store will be closed for rehab during that time. If they don't have the size you need in the one she wants they will probably call to see if the imporium has it or maybe even GF or CR. Have a great time we are doing that day b/c we are going to the PPP on tues night.



We are doing the PPP on Sat night. My daughter decided she wanted to be a pirate for the PPP because "pirates have more fun..." 
We are eating at Cindy's castle for lunch on the next day so she decided that's when she wanted to be a confused3


----------



## #1 Pocahontas

#1 Pocahontas said:


> HI
> 
> Just wonedering if anyone knows if there is a Giselle dress offered at BBB, if not what dresses are currently being offered?
> 
> Thanks so much!



    Anyone know?  

Thanks


----------



## AngieBelle

#1 Pocahontas said:


> HI
> 
> Just wonedering if anyone knows if there is a Giselle dress offered at BBB, if not what dresses are currently being offered?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Sorry, the only Giselle dress available is the one from the Disney Store.


----------



## becca011906

Is there some kinda list on here of th dresses you can actully get at the BBB ? I know there are the deluxe dresses which ones??? What are the sizes ? Last year dd wanted the deluex Sleep Beauty dress b/c it wasn't so itchy as the regular one but they smallest sizes they had was 6X in it... is that how all the Dx dresses are??? And what about the shoes are they a lot of choices? we got the flip flops last year and were very happy with thoes as well b/c we were able to let DD wear them all summer long. how big do thoes go? 

I know it's a lotta questions maybe we can just post what we know and i'll start to compile a list of the stuff!!!


----------



## LCtonra

I am going to attempt to post some pics.
These are of my daughter last Feb at bbb.  We go again to WDW this april and she says that she does not want to go again 
The hairstyle stayed in for more then 3 days.  It was still perfect on day 3 but it  was finally warm enough for her to go swimming


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

F.G.I.Training said:


> Ok, let me explain... there are 11 chairs in the dtd location and each princess is seated when the fgit is finished with the previous princess. It will be very hard to seat all of your brownie troop at the same time because not all fgit's finish at the same time. Now what you can do is schedule each princess 3 at a time in consecutive order, meaning that when you make resses sched. 3 at say 900am then 3 at 910 then 3 at 915 and so on...... also they MUST all show up to check in at the same time. this way they will all be seated right behind the other with no gaps(other princess)in between. this also includes any adult princess you might have. Hope this helps!!!!!



thanks it does help!!


----------



## MotherOf2Princesses

QUESTIONS. We leave in two weeks and I have a few questions. Forgive if they've been asked but this thread has gotten so long. 
1. Will there be a long wait to have a few pictures made after my girls have their hair done? Thanks to your advice i pre purchased a photo cd . 
2. Do you bring a comb for the FGM to use? Should I buy some?
3. Are there any hairstyles at the boutique that will work for shorter hair? My youngest girl 4, has a short curly bob hair cut with bangs. The front of her hair can be pulled back to a pony tail but the back is too short. Any suggestions?
Thank You.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

1} there is no tellling as far as the wait for the pics I have been there when there was a long wait and I have been there when I was second in line. 

2} yes you are supposed to bring your own comb/brush if you for get they have provided them in the past but there is no gaurantee. If you have one or think a certain one will work better on your dd's hair bring it.  

4} they pull up what ever hair they can and the rest the will spray/gel up so let her pick which one she wants and then the fairy godmother in training may suggest a different hairstyle is she really thinks its not doable.


----------



## mistydoodles

petbren said:


> Here's a photo of my DF, and my DD(9).
> DF had a great time, no one treated her like she was weird, just a grown up Princess.



I just happened to be looking over this thread because my girls are thinking of doing this again. I just spotted this picture and realized your DF and DD were there the same time we were there in November.  

My daughter just said how beautiful your DF and DD looked. They remember them too. What a small world.


----------



## NikkiNwonderland

I was wondering if there was some place you could buy the Mickey clip that you get when you the style with the bun.  I'm not doing the BBB but I'd love to get that clip if I could?


----------



## mistydoodles

NikkiNwonderland said:


> I was wondering if there was some place you could buy the Mickey clip that you get when you the style with the bun.  I'm not doing the BBB but I'd love to get that clip if I could?



Yes you can. I saw the clips in a lot of the gift shops around magic kingdom and at our resort.


----------



## pilferk

We were there today, with a cool dude and a disney princess.   I'll post pics coming up within a day or so.

We had FGMIT Angela (or Angelina?).  She was AWESOME with both kids, and handled the chaos of "Team Pilferk" VERY well.


----------



## NikkiNwonderland

> mistydoodles
> Yes you can. I saw the clips in a lot of the gift shops around magic kingdom and at our resort.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Disneycrazycrewuk

I was going through this thread back last year looking at all the pictures of your gorgeous little princesses after there BBB makeover as my DD4 was having her`s on xmas day at MK.

Now we are back from the world I thought id post some pics of my little princess  














I feel in love with the BBB and there wicked hairdo`s,and with the help of a few dis`ers showing me a few of the adult pics I have decided to go for it myself in oct for my birthday.


----------



## Family24

Hi - Our family will be there in less than two weeks.  I am taking my 6 year old daughter to the Magic Kingdom BBB.  My question is I just received her dress in the mail (Sleeping Beauty) and it is very wrinkled is also very stiff.  Do you have any suggestions for when I pack and then get there to get the wrinkles out and help with the stiffness.  She also has a Cinderella dress and this is not as stiff, I am thinking of bringing Cinderella.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## becca011906

Disneycrazycrewuk said:


> I was going through this thread back last year looking at all the pictures of your gorgeous little princesses after there BBB makeover as my DD4 was having her`s on xmas day at MK.
> 
> Now we are back from the world I thought id post some pics of my little princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel in love with the BBB and there wicked hairdo`s,and with the help of a few dis`ers showing me a few of the adult pics I have decided to go for it myself in oct for my birthday.




is this the Bell dress you can actually get from BBB ? Thanks! Also is it the regular or is there a delux style?


----------



## pixleyyy

Family24 said:


> Hi - Our family will be there in less than two weeks.  I am taking my 6 year old daughter to the Magic Kingdom BBB.  My question is I just received her dress in the mail (Sleeping Beauty) and it is very wrinkled is also very stiff.  Do you have any suggestions for when I pack and then get there to get the wrinkles out and help with the stiffness.  She also has a Cinderella dress and this is not as stiff, I am thinking of bringing Cinderella.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!



The same thing happened with the dress that I purchased online from the Disney Store.  It came all wrinkly and stiff and really doesn't look good at all.  I did put it in the dryer for about 10 minutes with a load of damp towels and that helped a bit, but it's still not how it would be if I'd purchased it directly from the Disney Store.  I'm thinking maybe they steam them there?  Not sure but I'll be watching for any tips.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I can't think of the name right now and I will have to find out from my MIL but we use a spray on wrinkle release and it has worked perfectly every trip.


----------



## Disneycrazycrewuk

becca011906 said:


> is this the Bell dress you can actually get from BBB ? Thanks! Also is it the regular or is there a delux style?



Yes this is the dress that you get from the BBB at $65 and as far as I know this was the only yellow belle dress they had but they did also have the red/gold for $95 I think it was and thats the deluxe.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Hi everyone!!!!

I just thought I would update you.  I know some of you were curious as to which location I'm at for my CP.  I got the MK BBB location!!!  I started my training today and its very overwhelming but I'm sure after a few days I will get the hang of it!!

This is a great thread, I love it!!


----------



## JohnMouse

Congratulations!

AngieBelle is a former CPer who is now a fairy godmother in training. I'm sure Angela will be delighted that another DISer is an FGIT!


----------



## AngieBelle

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> I just thought I would update you.  I know some of you were curious as to which location I'm at for my CP.  I got the MK BBB location!!!  I started my training today and its very overwhelming but I'm sure after a few days I will get the hang of it!!
> 
> This is a great thread, I love it!!




  Good luck- you'll get the hang out it!  I had a lot of trouble when I first started.

I must have seen you in the Mouseketeeria today!  I noticed a few in-training FGiTs when I went to get my lunch!
(fairy godmothers in training in training?  lol)

I look forward to meeting you!  And welcome!  Our last group of CPs were great, and we were sad to see them go.


----------



## fire6164

Hi DGD will be going to BBB on 1/21 around 6:00 pm will any of the FGiT from here be there?
We will be at the MK location.


----------



## becca011906

Disneycrazycrewuk said:


> Yes this is the dress that you get from the BBB at $65 and as far as I know this was the only yellow belle dress they had but they did also have the red/gold for $95 I think it was and thats the deluxe.



Thanks dd loved seeing the close ups of the dress where you can see the swirls in the dress! she did like the red/gold as well but i think she'll end up in the yellow.


----------



## madfelice

Family24 said:


> Hi - Our family will be there in less than two weeks.  I am taking my 6 year old daughter to the Magic Kingdom BBB.  My question is I just received her dress in the mail (Sleeping Beauty) and it is very wrinkled is also very stiff.  Do you have any suggestions for when I pack and then get there to get the wrinkles out and help with the stiffness.  She also has a Cinderella dress and this is not as stiff, I am thinking of bringing Cinderella.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!



Hang it in the bathroom with you while you take a hot shower and let the steam do the job.


----------



## _queenie_

Does anyone know what colors the hairpieces come in for the Disney Diva style? Do they have one that's really blonde?


----------



## AngieBelle

_queenie_ said:


> Does anyone know what colors the hairpieces come in for the Disney Diva style? Do they have one that's really blonde?



at the moment: blonde, light brown (almost a dark blonde), and dark brown.


----------



## madfelice

F.G.I.Training said:


> the disney dreams express was stopped at the end of 2007. We diddnt get much of a responce on it so they stopped it.  Also the lightup minnie dress that was avalible earlyer in 2007 is not sold anymore in the world of disney store. I asked a cast member if we were going it get anymore in and they said no because that dress was introduced for the 1st year of a million dreams. since we are now going into the 2nd year of a million dreams it can maybe be found online at wod but that is not a promice.



I just found this one today which I thought was adorable, and may just have to get for my daughter!
http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...d=-1&categoryId=32501&catalogFromSearch=10002


----------



## Jazmine8

Hello all, I hope I'm not repeating something that's already been asked/answered but here it goes. What does the BBB do for african-american kids hair. I haven't seen any pics posted to see what it looks like. Can someone post them? My niece has an appt. in July for her b-day but I'm concerned about what BBB can do for her. Her hair isn't relaxed yet because she's so young. I was planning on having her hair already cornrowed into a ponytail with clear white beads at the ends really pretty so her hair could be brought up to the middle of her head and then the FGM could just slap that fake hair piece on with a crown and add some glitter. I think I'm paying more for her to have the experience versus the hair styling part of the process. I booked for her the Crown Package so she can have her nails done. 

_To the FGIT and any parents _what have you done or what other suggestions would you have in my shoes? Also I'm sure the BBB with allow for this type of thing because money is money and if I don't have them either touch her hair or style it in any way I'm sure it'll be fine and take less time so another child can have her turn. But is this ok under the circumstances? Please help! .....


----------



## AngieBelle

Jazmine8 said:


> Hello all, I hope I'm not repeating something that's already been asked/answered but here it goes. What does the BBB do for african-american kids hair. I haven't seen any pics posted to see what it looks like. Can someone post them? My niece has an appt. in July for her b-day but I'm concerned about what BBB can do for her. Her hair isn't relaxed yet because she's so young. I was planning on having her hair already cornrowed into a ponytail with clear white beads at the ends really pretty so her hair could be brought up to the middle of her head and then the FGM could just slap that fake hair piece on with a crown and add some glitter. I think I'm paying more for her to have the experience versus the hair styling part of the process. I booked for her the Crown Package so she can have her nails done.
> 
> _To the FGIT and any parents _what have you done or what other suggestions would you have in my shoes? Also I'm sure the BBB with allow for this type of thing because money is money and if I don't have them either touch her hair or style it in any way I'm sure it'll be fine and take less time so another child can have her turn. But is this ok under the circumstances? Please help! .....




FGiTs can absolutely work with African America hair! We have this product called Jam to help smooth it over.  As long as her hair can be gathered into a ponytail (even if it's in braids), we can work with it.  I've seen some beautiful results.


----------



## _queenie_

AngieBelle said:


> at the moment: blonde, light brown (almost a dark blonde), and dark brown.



Thanks, now is it a basic ash blonde or white blonde?  My DD3 may have to get the basic one without it.


----------



## _queenie_

Another question, I'm sure it's been answered, do they let them choose what color makeup/nail polish they want? What do they use for makeup anyway?


----------



## Jazmine8

Thanks AngieBelle. I was unsure since it seemed that no one was doing this or if they were, were not able to post any pics on the forum. I just wished I could see the results for myself. I know about the Jam stuff too. Disney hasn't really marketed this towards people of color very well and they really should have. I haven't seen but one poster for the BBB and there no children of different ethnicites on it at all. What a shame.  And to think soon there will be a African-American princess and she'll have to be half amphibian. "The Frog Princess" who ever heard of that! I've ever only heard of The Frog Prince. How many little girls really like frogs with the exception of a handful? Atleast Ariel got to be a mermaid which are seen as beautiful melodius mystical sirens of the sea. OH poor Disney when will they get it right with African-Americans? Oh well another topic for another day.


----------



## becca011906

Jazmine8 said:


> Thanks AngieBelle. I was unsure since it seemed that no one was doing this or if they were, were not able to post any pics on the forum. I just wished I could see the results for myself. I know about the Jam stuff too. Disney hasn't really marketed this towards people of color very well and they really should have. I haven't seen but one poster for the BBB and there no children of different ethnicites on it at all. What a shame.  And to think soon there will be a African-American princess and she'll have to be half amphibian. "The Frog Princess" who ever heard of that! I've ever only heard of The Frog Prince. How many little girls really like frogs with the exception of a handful? Atleast Ariel got to be a mermaid which are seen as beautiful melodius mystical sirens of the sea. OH poor Disney when will they get it right with African-Americans? Oh well another topic for another day.



I found these for ya ... http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=17115213&postcount=121 

then these are some pics they used in the booklet when we went in Feb. '07 it has a few girls in it as well. HTH if you and idea of what they could do !  

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=17115213&postcount=121


----------



## Jazmine8

*becca011906*, thank you for taking the time to search out some pics for me. Those little girls look absolutly adorable. I will have to remember to post pics of my niece when she goes this July.


----------



## MickeyCrazedMom

We were there on Nov 10.  We loved it.  Since I read this entire thread and really loved to see the pics, I thought I would share mine.  DD 3 was all signed up and ready to go and Ds 4 was feeling a little bit left out, so DH offered to do a cool dude with him.  It was a great time but thank god for the photopass people because I had 3 of them spread around the room at the same time!  Enjoy!






















DD's lasted for 2 full days - well worth it!


----------



## becca011906

Great pics Laura!!!! Did you ds and dh have appointments? or were they just able to squeeze them in??? I didn't really want to call back and add ds for cool dude look when they girls have thiers booked i though i'd just ask when we arrived... thier appointments are at 8:05 at MK so their won't be walk ins to worry about but ds i think would love it!!! I'm not sure my dh is as good of a sport and don't think he'd join in but that is so cool of your dh!!!


----------



## MickeyCrazedMom

I had made appt's for all 3 of them for the same time.  We did have a little wait, maybe 20 minutes before they took them but once they were back it was done very quickly.  Especially the boys, I don't even think it took 10 minutes for them.  DH was only a good sport because it was Disney!  He will do almost anything in the name of Disney! 

Have fun!


----------



## kxmeeh

i really hope this works.  i have been trying to figure out how to post pics for the past hour.  if this doesn't work, i am just giving up.  myself and the girls got all prettied up on our trip to disney before going to dinner at the castle.  thanks to all 3 of the FGIT we had working on us.  it was great how i was able to watch the girls while they got their hair done, as long as i didn't look in my own mirror.  we all got a different hair cut.  hope the pic works!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

kxmeeh, I love your pic its a great family pic.


----------



## kxmeeh

we met up with my husband for the christmas party, so this was the first time he saw us all prettied up.  it was so great.  i loved the pampering.  it was relaxing just knowing the girls were in their seats, not getting into any trouble and i could just sit and get my hair done.  my dh couldn't believe they got my hair in such tight curls.  i just laughed at him and said no honey, it a fake hairpiece.  my real hair was safely in a bun hiding underneath.  thanks to everyone for all the advice i rcvd about BBB.   it was something the girls will never forget.  i loved how we just walked about 10 feet and we were having dinner in the castle, watching the nightly fireworks through huge windows.  looking at the pic enlarged like it is, it seems my dd6's bun is wearing some mickey ears.  she is lined up perfectly with dh's shirt.


----------



## adisneymama

Hi everyone!  DD went to the BBB in DTD on our December trip.  She loved it!  I'll post some pics in a minute, but was wondering....what are the Ariel costumes available?  I can't remember what they were as it was so cold we made her choose one we could buy the cloak for to cover her arms.  We are going back in August and this time she really wants to be Ariel.  Is there a deluxe dress as well?  What is the price difference?  Thanks!


----------



## becca011906

I believe the aril is the mermaid dress as the regular then the deluxe is the wedding dress. i'm thinking maybe $65 for the mermaid and $85 for the wedding.


----------



## adisneymama

Thanks!  I wonder where I could find pictures?  Maybe there are some on ebay...off to look! LOL


----------



## ILoveMickeyandMinnie

Here are a couple of pics of my DD at BBB in September. She had a ball, it was so much fun to watch her reaction!


----------



## PrincessEmilysMommy

Are their new dresses at BBB for 2008?  I got one from the Disney store, but would rather have the silver Cinderella style instead of the gold we got.


----------



## mommy2mrb

very cute photos!

we are surprising our DD with BBB @ MK before CRT breakfast on our second day.

we are only doing the coach package, my question is do they get a tiara of some sort? or should we bring one?  do they get to keep the BBB sash?

thanks for any info!


----------



## knelson

Here are some pictures of my youngest on Christmas Eve.  We had a great time.  Many of the girls in the shop recognized my older daughter from Disney Movies - I heard one of the whispering to her mom, that is the girl from Stick It.  I brought my daughter over to meet them.


----------



## Fire14

mommy2mrb said:


> very cute photos!
> 
> we are surprising our DD with BBB @ MK before CRT breakfast on our second day.
> 
> we are only doing the coach package, my question is do they get a tiara of some sort? or should we bring one? do they get to keep the BBB sash?
> 
> thanks for any info!


If you get Fairy tale hair style (bun) It comes with Tiara, Any other style you can add Tiara too. Or bring your own.


----------



## Miniefan

Could someone please tell me about how long does this take??  I am surprising my daughter with a trip to Disney for both of our birthdays and I have her booked for the crown package at the Mk location on one of the P&P party nights.  I am trying to figure out how long it will take so I can make some dining arrangements for that evening.  

Also, they give you a pretty wide range on the price which I was told will depend on the costume, does anyone know what the regular Belle costs or the Hannah Montana??

Thanks a bunch! 
Kim


----------



## knelson

I took about 45 minutes for us... however they were running 15 minutes late.  It was extremly busy the day we went - but it was Christmas Eve.  Total time was one hour.


----------



## hacgec

I plan on taking DD 3 and DD 5 to BBB at MK in march.  We arrive to WDW on sunday afternoon, but plan on starting with the parks on monday CRT for breakfast at 9:20 then BBB at 12 noon.   My question(s) is what do the girls wear underneath their dresses? Do they have slips there, or should I just bring a tank top type undershirt? Do they provide a bag to put the clothes they arrive in? or should I just bring my own? Also, what are the shoes like? are they comfortable for the girls to walk around MK and are they true to size? I think that's all the questions I have.   
Thanks so much in advance everyone


----------



## adisneymama

My dd did not wear anything under hers this time, but in the past we have put something like a tshirt etc on.  The dress did not bother her this time.  I did not see any slips there.  Shoes are pretty close to true to size.  They are able to adjust most of them though.  They were not that comfortable so I would plan on taking some other shoes to change into.  Oh and yes they gave us a bag to put her clothes in.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Jazmine8 said:


> Thanks AngieBelle. I was unsure since it seemed that no one was doing this or if they were, were not able to post any pics on the forum. I just wished I could see the results for myself. I know about the Jam stuff too. Disney hasn't really marketed this towards people of color very well and they really should have. I haven't seen but one poster for the BBB and there no children of different ethnicites on it at all. What a shame.  And to think soon there will be a African-American princess and she'll have to be half amphibian. "The Frog Princess" who ever heard of that! I've ever only heard of The Frog Prince. How many little girls really like frogs with the exception of a handful? Atleast Ariel got to be a mermaid which are seen as beautiful melodius mystical sirens of the sea. OH poor Disney when will they get it right with African-Americans? Oh well another topic for another day.


Their are posters with african-american children at the dtd location. Also their should be other products that are used on african-american hair. I know the dtd location uses not only the jam but also ultra-sheen and motions products as well. If the location you visit doesnot use what you like then PLEASE bring the products you like for your dp hair. We dont have a problem with that at all.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Miniefan said:


> Could someone please tell me about how long does this take??  I am surprising my daughter with a trip to Disney for both of our birthdays and I have her booked for the crown package at the Mk location on one of the P&P party nights.  I am trying to figure out how long it will take so I can make some dining arrangements for that evening.
> 
> Also, they give you a pretty wide range on the price which I was told will depend on the costume, does anyone know what the regular Belle costs or the Hannah Montana??
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> Kim


the regular belle dress is now 64.95.( they just went up in price) the Hannah Montanna outfit is 50.00


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Jazmine8 said:


> Hello all, I hope I'm not repeating something that's already been asked/answered but here it goes. What does the BBB do for african-american kids hair. I haven't seen any pics posted to see what it looks like. Can someone post them? My niece has an appt. in July for her b-day but I'm concerned about what BBB can do for her. Her hair isn't relaxed yet because she's so young. I was planning on having her hair already cornrowed into a ponytail with clear white beads at the ends really pretty so her hair could be brought up to the middle of her head and then the FGM could just slap that fake hair piece on with a crown and add some glitter. I think I'm paying more for her to have the experience versus the hair styling part of the process. I booked for her the Crown Package so she can have her nails done.
> 
> _To the FGIT and any parents _what have you done or what other suggestions would you have in my shoes? Also I'm sure the BBB with allow for this type of thing because money is money and if I don't have them either touch her hair or style it in any way I'm sure it'll be fine and take less time so another child can have her turn. But is this ok under the circumstances? Please help! .....


check out pages 9 and 21 on this thread. It has a pic of an african american child with her hair done. Enjoy!!!


----------



## McKelly

Do they have the Hannah Montana and the HSM outfit at the MK location, or just Downtown Disney?


----------



## unknownname

I just came across this.
Do they have an age limit? I'll be turning 20 when Im at walt disney world and I would love to do that. 

If so does one come with a crown or could you buy a crown?


----------



## pixleyyy

unknownname said:


> I just came across this.
> Do they have an age limit? I'll be turning 20 when Im at walt disney world and I would love to do that.
> 
> If so does one come with a crown or could you buy a crown?


Nope, no age limit.  Many adults have had this done and think it's fun.

Yes, one style does come with a bun-sized crown.  You could also chose a different style and purchase the crown seperately.  

Have fun!!!


----------



## unknownname

Thanks you.


----------



## kxmeeh

we were there for a little more than an hour, but all 3 of us had our hair done.  we each had a different package.  my dd10 wears a women's small, so she wore a cinderella dress i got from disney . com and then got hair, make up, and nails.  my youngest had the big package done.  the photo shoot was so much fun, and they let us split up the girls.  we rcvd one picture of each girl, then a big one of the two of them together.  it was expensive, but they used their own money they had been saving for almost 2 years.


----------



## lala3291

Hello all!  I'm 18 and I am taking my little sister to the MK BBB for her birthday in August, although our appointment will be three days before her actual birthday.  I am having a gift basket being put together for her to be delivered to our hotel room when we arrive.  In it is going to be one of the "Its my birthday" buttons.  I just have a feeling that she is going to want to wear it all week during our stay.  I dont know if I will let her do that...I heard some CM's don't like people who do that.  Does anybody know about that?  Do you think I can let her wear it the day we go to BBB?  She is doing the Castle package and I think she'll think that its a big deal to be there for her birthday.  Do they do anything special for birthday's there (sorry...I have yet to read this entire thread!)  Any input on when she should wear it is appreciated....  Has anyone else had children or yourselves celebrating a birthday in the world?  What are some special things that are done throughout the day if CM's or characters see you with the button on.  Thanks!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

McKelly said:


> Do they have the Hannah Montana and the HSM outfit at the MK location, or just Downtown Disney?


not in the boutique itself but you can find them in the mk park.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hi F.G.I. Training, 

will you be working the morning of Jan 20th? we have an appt at 8:00.  Would be great to meet you, you've been very helpful on this thread!!

Thanks


----------



## Jazmine8

F.G.I.Training said:


> Their are posters with african-american children at the dtd location. Also their should be other products that are used on african-american hair. I know the dtd location uses not only the jam but also ultra-sheen and motions products as well. If the location you visit doesnot use what you like then PLEASE bring the products you like for your dp hair. We dont have a problem with that at all.



Thank you for your input F.G.I.Training


----------



## pilferk

Some pics from our recent trip to MK BBB:

Dress Rack:
















Before:











During:
























































After:


























Angela did a GREAT job on BOTH kids.


----------



## memobrien

I have a ressie for my DD on this Friday at BBB in DTD.  I was talking to someone at work recently and she took her DD there.  She said that there is a photo shoot that you can do.  I'm wondering where this is and if it's part of the package.  Can you do it and just have your pics put on the photopass so you can decide later (or get them on the CD)?

Anyone have any info on this.

Thanks!

Maura


----------



## pilferk

memobrien said:


> I have a ressie for my DD on this Friday at BBB in DTD.  I was talking to someone at work recently and she took her DD there.  She said that there is a photo shoot that you can do.  I'm wondering where this is and if it's part of the package.  Can you do it and just have your pics put on the photopass so you can decide later (or get them on the CD)?
> 
> Anyone have any info on this.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Maura



There are photopass photogs roaming the BBB "makeover" area.  They seem to concentrate on those that express interest in having pics taken, but get a few of everyone.  Just let one of the photogs know you REALLY want pics.  Ours did about 15 of our "cool dude" and roughly 30 of our "princess".  Some really nice shots.

There's also a "formal" photo shoot over at Exposition hall.  We didn't do that, as we had some GREAT shots on our camera, figured (and were right) that we'd get some great photopass shots, AND we got some photopass shots afterwards out in front of the castle.  That was enough for me.  I think, though, that the "formal" shoot is NOT photopass...but more like the "ride photo" packages.  I'm not sure, though.


----------



## Miniefan

I had previously posted a question about time but when I re-read my post, I told you guys wrong.  I booked the Castle package and was wondering how long it took to do that, does anyone know? At the Mk location. 

Also, what all do you get for the photography package?

Thanks 
Kim


----------



## Fire14

memobrien said:


> I have a ressie for my DD on this Friday at BBB in DTD. I was talking to someone at work recently and she took her DD there. She said that there is a photo shoot that you can do. I'm wondering where this is and if it's part of the package. Can you do it and just have your pics put on the photopass so you can decide later (or get them on the CD)?
> 
> Anyone have any info on this.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Maura


 
You can do photo shoot with any BBB pkg. The Castle one includes photos/folder in price but Smaller pkgs. can certainly do photo shoot and buy photos/get photos added to photopass for CD/ buying later.


----------



## becca011906

This site give you so much info on how photopass works and it looks like according to this site the BBB photo shots can be added to the photo pass CD 

http://www.stitchkingdom.com/photopass/


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Miniefan said:


> I had previously posted a question about time but when I re-read my post, I told you guys wrong.  I booked the Castle package and was wondering how long it took to do that, does anyone know? At the Mk location.
> 
> Also, what all do you get for the photography package?
> 
> Thanks
> Kim


The complete makeover should not take more than 45 min. this includes the dressing of the princess. The photopackage that comes with the castle makeover includes 2 6x8 and 4 4x6 photos with a themed photoholder.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

mommy2mrb said:


> Hi F.G.I. Training,
> 
> will you be working the morning of Jan 20th? we have an appt at 8:00.  Would be great to meet you, you've been very helpful on this thread!!
> 
> Thanks


I'm soooooo sory but The FairyGodmother only has me in the bbb at dtd on tues. and wed. I usually have other chores in the castle on the other days. I would have loved to meet you though!!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

F.G.I.Training said:


> I'm soooooo sory but The FairyGodmother only has me in the bbb at dtd on tues. and wed. I usually have other chores in the castle on the other days. I would have loved to meet you though!!!!!



Sorry we will miss you and I just realized I did a typo on my date, we are at BBB on the 27th.  we plan on being at DTD on Thur.  Thanks again for all your info.


----------



## pilferk

becca011906 said:


> This site give you so much info on how photopass works and it looks like according to this site the BBB photo shots can be added to the photo pass CD
> 
> http://www.stitchkingdom.com/photopass/



And I can give you first hand confirmation...because we just did it.  Ordered our CD (with roughly 600+ pics on it) a couple days ago!


----------



## heidia

Does anyone know if the aqua Jasmine costume is still available at the parks?  I thought I read somewhere that they weren't making that style anymore and it had been replaced with a different style?  My DD has her heart SET on the original style but I can get it off Ebay if need be...

TIA!


----------



## PeggyPup

It says on the first page that the Castle BBB will open at 8am? And I understand Magic Kingdom itself opens at 9am....how does that work? Will we just be let into the park early before opening just as if we had an ADR or something? The BBB is definitely being considered for my 16 year old niece and her best friend, haha.


----------



## Fire14

PeggyPup said:


> It says on the first page that the Castle BBB will open at 8am? And I understand Magic Kingdom itself opens at 9am....how does that work? Will we just be let into the park early before opening just as if we had an ADR or something? The BBB is definitely being considered for my 16 year old niece and her best friend, haha.


I was told never actually got to test it would be like an early Am ADR just bring Conf # with you and use ADR line.


----------



## becca011906

PeggyPup said:


> It says on the first page that the Castle BBB will open at 8am? And I understand Magic Kingdom itself opens at 9am....how does that work? Will we just be let into the park early before opening just as if we had an ADR or something? The BBB is definitely being considered for my 16 year old niece and her best friend, haha.





Fire14 said:


> I was told never actually got to test it would be like an early Am ADR just bring Conf # with you and use ADR line.



Yep we are schedualed the girls at 8:05 on a day the park doesn't open till 9AM so we were told since this is before park opening you will need your park admition, and Conf # to get into the park before opening!!! I'm really excited to be like the only family walking down main st. to the castle! I will be sure and take pictures and post them!


----------



## lala3291

Hello all! I posted this earlier, but I never go a response, so I will try one more time.  I'm 18 and I am taking my little sister to the MK BBB for her birthday in August, although our appointment will be three days before her actual birthday. I am having a gift basket being put together for her to be delivered to our hotel room when we arrive. In it is going to be one of the "Its my birthday" buttons. I have a feeling that she is going to want to wear it all week during our stay. I dont know if I will let her do that...I heard some CM's don't like people who do that. Does anybody know about that? Do you think I can let her wear it the day we go to BBB? She is doing the Castle package and I think she'll think that its a big deal to be there for part of her birthday present. Do they do anything special for birthday's at BBB (sorry...I have yet to read this entire thread!) Any input on when she should wear it is appreciated.... Has anyone else had children or yourselves celebrating a birthday in the world? What are some special things that are done throughout the day if CM's or characters see you with the button on. Thanks


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The bday pin she can wear everyday and all day who ever told you cm's don't like is wrong every who sees her w/ a bday pin will tell her happy bday. Are you buying the pin b/c the parks give out bday pins for free at guest relations. At bbb the only thing that they do different is they will do a bday sash instead of the regular bbb sash.


----------



## lala3291

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> The bday pin she can wear everyday and all day who ever told you cm's don't like is wrong every who sees her w/ a bday pin will tell her happy bday. Are you buying the pin b/c the parks give out bday pins for free at guest relations. At bbb the only thing that they do different is they will do a bday sash instead of the regular bbb sash.



Thanks for your response!  I appreciate it.  I read on another thread about a situation with the bd pin...I want her to be able to wear it and feel special the whole time.  I am getting the pin for free...thanks for checking though! Thanks again!


----------



## udsweetpea

This may have already been asked, but I don't think I can read 168 pages to find out.  I know you have to be 3 to do this, but is that a suggestion or a requirement?  If its a requirement, why is it?


----------



## joenan88

HI~ I did the Boutique at the castle with my daughter and I actually didn't like it..I felt her hair looked like a big rats nest when she left and I had to bring it down about two inches.  It cost $75.00 with a crown and tip.  The experience is cute..she is 6...but the hair was interesting..did anyone else feel that way?  

this picture was taken after I fixed it several times:


----------



## pixleyyy

Your pic isn't coming up for me.    There is one style the looks like a rats nest to me too.  We won't be chosing that when we go.  Glad your daughter had fun though.


----------



## stitichsmom

I have made it through 78 pages but I don't think I will be able to make it throug the rest before we leave in 23 days.  So I have questions for those who have taken their African American daughters.  When you made the reservations did you let them know your daughters hair texture?  Did you have your daughters hair loose for the appt or did you have in braids?

Thanks for all your help,
Pam


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

udsweetpea said:


> This may have already been asked, but I don't think I can read 168 pages to find out. I know you have to be 3 to do this, but is that a suggestion or a requirement? If its a requirement, why is it?


 
The age three is a requirement, mostly b/c they feel a two year or under will not be able to sit there for amount of time it will take. Also if the princess is 30days away from her third bday they will allow her to do bbb.



stitichsmom said:


> I have made it through 78 pages but I don't think I will be able to make it throug the rest before we leave in 23 days. So I have questions for those who have taken their African American daughters. When you made the reservations did you let them know your daughters hair texture? Did you have your daughters hair loose for the appt or did you have in braids?
> 
> Thanks for all your help,
> Pam


 
Someone else posted this around page 160 but I know its been posted before that as well I just don't know where. A reply was made on page 164 in the last post they also posted a post w/ pic, which is post 121 from this thread.


----------



## unknownname

I have a question.. Sorry if this sounds dumb. When you get your hair done *do you have to* get hairspray in your hair?


----------



## becca011906

unknownname said:


> I have a question.. Sorry if this sounds dumb. When you get your hair done *do you have to* get hairspray in your hair?



I'm not sure how well the hair would hold w/o it. I mean that'd be like doing prom w/o hair spray... but you could always ask i'm sure they could do something and if the hair will hold w/o it then maybe it will work.  maybe a FGMI training will post and let you know!


----------



## MML100

I LOVE this post!  I've been wanting to see pictures from this, I made DDs reservation for out trip next month.  She is beyond excited!!  Do they have a Snow White costume?  My DD is obsessed with Snow White.


----------



## becca011906

yep they have sonw white and it's short sleeved so that's a bonus and it has the pink cape on it as well. i think there's just the regular dess, i don't think there is a delux version of it but still a very nice dress..


----------



## unknownname

becca011906 said:


> I'm not sure how well the hair would hold w/o it. I mean that'd be like doing prom w/o hair spray... but you could always ask i'm sure they could do something and if the hair will hold w/o it then maybe it will work.  maybe a FGMI training will post and let you know!



Yeah I was just wondering because I would love to do this but if they have to use hair spray Im better off not. My hair is in bad shape. :/


----------



## madfelice

Are the deluxe dresses at he parks the same as the new ones online at the Disney store, cos I am really not loving the Cinderella one online...


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The dresses in the parks are completely different from what is in the disney stores.


----------



## blondinkaya

Has anyone's son had the boys' treatment?  If so, what does it look like?  I have a 4-yr old who'd probably love to have it done (and for the $10 as opposed to $75, I'm more than willing to indulge).


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

there is a pic of two different little boys who have had it done w/ in the first ten pages also the main street barber shop does it if he doesn't want to dot the bbb location


----------



## frankiemom

I have a question.  I made an appointment for the BBB in Downtown Disney.  I am getting the middle package for my 3 year old.  I have see threads saying that you can get pictures put on your photo pass.  Are there photo pass photographers there to take pictures or do I have to go hunt them down?  Thanks!


----------



## becca011906

they were there in the BBB when we went last Feb. taking pictures... there didn't seem to be enough to go around when i was there though, we got a lot of good pictures from them as well as out own though. HTH


----------



## Stinkerbell317

I'm sure I have seen this info on this thread somewhere, but now it's hiding from me!  Where can I see a picture of all 3 different hairstyle options?  I want my DD4 to see them and choose before we get there to avoid any decision-making ordeal.


----------



## PirateMomma412

What a beautiful pic of you & your daughter! We are visiting the BBB in the castle in April-my DD is 7. When you choose the Castle pkg-what dresses do you choose from? My DD LOVES Tinkerbell & wants to be her in lots of ways!  
By the way-YEAH YOU!! My mom is going on 1 year breast cancer free!


----------



## Disney Mom of 3

Hi everyone, 

As you could tell I'm new to this board, and I'm so glad I came across you guys!   I go to Disney World every year, but last year was my first time taking my 2 daughters to the Boutique in the Downtown area.  I really liked the experience, I got the castle package.  One of my daughters was Ariel, and the other one, Jasmine.

Anyway, my daughter ...the one that dressed up as Jasmine has long dark hair, but since she requested the disney princess look, they slicked her hair back and put it all in a bun.   It looked nice, but my husband and I thought that she would look more like Jasmine with her hair done like Jasmine.  I'm planning to go back March 1st, so my question is... is there anyway that they can style their hair like the actual Disney Princess characters? Or do you have to choose one of the three styles they already have for you to choose?

Also if the answer is you can't.  If I were to get the cheapest package, even though it includes the hairstyle and makeup, do you think I can style her hair myself before we go, and just have them do the makeup?  Or will they not allow me to do that because I paid for the package that included both?  Sorry for the goofy questions!


----------



## Buzz Litebeer

blondinkaya said:


> Has anyone's son had the boys' treatment?  If so, what does it look like?  I have a 4-yr old who'd probably love to have it done (and for the $10 as opposed to $75, I'm more than willing to indulge).


Interestingly enough, I have. 

Honestly?  The FGITs tend to be a little on the conservative side with the hair gels and colors.  The Main Street Barber Shop also offers the Cool Dude and they're a lot more liberal with the product.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Stinkerbell317 said:


> I'm sure I have seen this info on this thread somewhere, but now it's hiding from me! Where can I see a picture of all 3 different hairstyle options? I want my DD4 to see them and choose before we get there to avoid any decision-making ordeal.


 


PirateMomma412 said:


> What a beautiful pic of you & your daughter! We are visiting the BBB in the castle in April-my DD is 7. When you choose the Castle pkg-what dresses do you choose from? My DD LOVES Tinkerbell & wants to be her in lots of ways!
> By the way-YEAH YOU!! My mom is going on 1 year breast cancer free!


 
Thank you so much and congrats to your mom, yes your dd would be able to choose the tinkerbell costume if that is the one she wanted and to be honest its probably the better choice for when your going if it is hot.



Disney Mom of 3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As you could tell I'm new to this board, and I'm so glad I came across you guys!  I go to Disney World every year, but last year was my first time taking my 2 daughters to the Boutique in the Downtown area. I really liked the experience, I got the castle package. One of my daughters was Ariel, and the other one, Jasmine.
> 
> Anyway, my daughter ...the one that dressed up as Jasmine has long dark hair, but since she requested the disney princess look, they slicked her hair back and put it all in a bun. It looked nice, but my husband and I thought that she would look more like Jasmine with her hair done like Jasmine. I'm planning to go back March 1st, so my question is... is there anyway that they can style their hair like the actual Disney Princess characters? Or do you have to choose one of the three styles they already have for you to choose?
> 
> Also if the answer is you can't. If I were to get the cheapest package, even though it includes the hairstyle and makeup, do you think I can style her hair myself before we go, and just have them do the makeup? Or will they not allow me to do that because I paid for the package that included both? Sorry for the goofy questions!


 
I beleive you could do her hair if you wanted to but have you considered the Diva hairstyle it still will not be exactly like jasmine but she will still get her hair done. You can see a couple of pics on pages 2&5


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Stinkerbell317 said:


> I'm sure I have seen this info on this thread somewhere, but now it's hiding from me! Where can I see a picture of all 3 different hairstyle options? I want my DD4 to see them and choose before we get there to avoid any decision-making ordeal.


 
here is the invitation/brouchure that they give you when you arrive and tell you to choose a hairstyle from. HTH.
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=17258884&postcount=155



blondinkaya said:


> Has anyone's son had the boys' treatment? If so, what does it look like? I have a 4-yr old who'd probably love to have it done (and for the $10 as opposed to $75, I'm more than willing to indulge).


 
I was looking through the thread and one of the two pics is not there anymore but the one that is still there is on page 7 if you would like to take a peak. I know that a couple of others have been posted but I am not sure right now where they are.



frankiemom said:


> I have a question. I made an appointment for the BBB in Downtown Disney. I am getting the middle package for my 3 year old. I have see threads saying that you can get pictures put on your photo pass. Are there photo pass photographers there to take pictures or do I have to go hunt them down? Thanks!


 
All of the pics of my dd in the wedding cinderella are from my photopass. We did get the castle package, but when we were there again they took about as many and we didn't do the castle package. They take a couple of pics during the prep and then they take the pic when the FGMiT turns her around for her to see herself.


----------



## PirateMomma412

MommaofTwoPrincesses-What great pics!! I love the one with her tiara & groovy girl-ready for bed! Classic!! Is her dress one of those from the Dress Up Trunk place? I am considering doing one of those for my DD in April. I could get 2 for the price of one in the BBB!! Were you happy with yours? BTW-i saw all of your pics in your trip report and I loved them!


----------



## pl'smama

my DD loved her entired experience at the DTD BBB!!!  For anyone sitting on the fence about this, just go for it!  It was the highlight of our trip, for both DD and I.  We had an appt for 9am for DD and her two cousins.  My DD and her youngest cousin are both almost five and the older one is 10.  All three girls wore a costume there.  The two youngest in dresses and the 10 year in a two peice Jasmine type costume.  She felt much better dressed this way, rather than in a dress.

The FGIT let us in early at 8:40am so we got a jump on our day, which was great!  All three girls picked a different style with my DD getting the Pop Princess.  I just knew she would pick that one!  My DD has short hair.  It was long enough to pull back into the four twists and have smaller pony on top.  The back was left down and they pulled up her bangs as well.  THe Pop Princess style was perfect as it covered the hair that hung down in the back.

The boutique started to fill up by ten past nine, but since we had started early we were ahead of the game.  My DD had two lovely FGIT who were actually in training and their supervisor was Rose.  I can only remember the name of one of the girls and that was Michaela.  Not sure of the other.  I tipped them all and it was well deserved.  My DD just lapped the whole thing up.  She is very quite when getting her hair done and this was no different.  She looked a bit reserved, but she really enjoyed it.  We got a ton of photos from the photopass person.  The girls were treated very well and there was lots of room to move about for picture and video taking.  The little gift bag was filled with their goodies and the kids were pleased.

Even the photo pass session went well.  They did lots of posses and another photo pass lady helped the girls to pose while another photographer snapped away.  It was really sweet.  When I learn how to post pictures on here I will!

One other sweet thing that happened...  We were celebrating all three girls birthdays.  We have one at the end of December, one in January and one in February.  Each girl got a birthday princess sash to wear.  Then, the three of them were asked to open the World of Disney store at 9:30!!  There was a little ceremony and lots of pictures were taken.  We have one picture of the girls with about twenty CMs in the back!  It is awesome.  Each girl received a card from Minnie Mouse with a signed photo, thanking them for opening the store.  They were so happy.

Make your appts and enjoy it. You will not regret it!

Suz


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

Hi all!

Just wanted to share a few photos from my DD's session at the BBB in the Magic Kingdom on Christmas Day!  This was one of Santa's 'presents' along with the dress shown in the photos.


*The Big Reveal*





*Posing in the royal 'chair' in the castle*






*The royal chair at our resort: The Animal Kingdom Lodge*





This was her fourth BBB session and her first at the MK location.  We did the Crown package as we've already done the Coach and Castle.  There's a photo of her the Photopass person shot that it just priceless!  I'm ordering that photo at the end of the week.


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

MsSinkerbelle: I saw your daughter's pictures at the first of the thread, and I have to say she has some of the most gorgeous hair I've ever seen!


----------



## Disney Mom of 3

So you have to pick one of their hairstyles, you can't ask them for something different?


----------



## becca011906

Finally almost a year later ... have the pics in my photobucket account!!!! LOL
Now we are going back in about 6 weeks again. I'll try to get thoes up a little faster! LOL

































Ok sorry so many of them, but it shows the short hair do as well and i know people were/have been asking about that! She got the Delux Sleeping Beauty dress, light make up as asked, and tons of pixie dust and she gave some to little sister too!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Disney Mom of 3 said:


> So you have to pick one of their hairstyles, you can't ask them for something different?


 
Why the shouting  , Unless one of the Fairy Godmothers in Training come on here and say that they can do something else you have to pick one of their hairstyles. The FGiTs don't post daily so you may have to wait a couple of days or send them a pm.


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

gypsydoodlebug said:


> MsSinkerbelle: I saw your daughter's pictures at the first of the thread, and I have to say she has some of the most gorgeous hair I've ever seen!




Thanks so much!


----------



## Disney Mom of 3

I'm just new on this board, and I was messing around with the font size and the color, to see how you guys change your threads.  I just underestimated how big the font would come out.


----------



## Cree629

We took my 2 and a half year old to the castle location this past Monday, before the P&PP.  Her FGIT was Katie and she was GREAT.  She said she loves to do the little ones, and was fine with the fact that DD isn't three yet.

DD had an amazing time.  She sat there like a pro and loved every minute of it.  She hasn't stopped talking about it yet!  

The hairstyle was slept on and lasted through two whole days.  It probably would've lasted even longer, but DD NEEDED a bath!!

Here are a few pictures...


----------



## ChrisMouse

I am bringing DD's favorite princess dress along with us to the BBB and doing the hair/nails package.  Should I have her wear the dress from the get-go?  I need to bring a brush...anything else I should know?

Also, it looks like I can ask them to go "light" on the makeup, right?  My DD is VERY fond of "polish" (as she calls it) and I don't want her to go home thinking she should wear blue eyeshadow every day at age five!!!

Thanks for help and input!

Chris


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Disney Mom of 3 said:


> I'm just new on this board, and I was messing around with the font size and the color, to see how you guys change your threads. I just underestimated how big the font would come out.


 
 Have fun testing out the font and their doesn't really seem to be an in between size its just small and big.


----------



## binky503

So cute.....


----------



## donaldseeyore

I wonder if they will do a mix between the Disney Diva and the Pop Princess.  My daughter can't decide between the 2 right now!  We are so excited to be doing this.  She has an appt at the MK location on the morning of Aprils 1st, followed by breakfast at CRT.  She ended up wanting Giselles wedding dress from the Disney Store, and it is gorgeous!  Then later in the day she has the tea party at 1900 Park Fare.  Oh I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Atchley

Made an appt for my DD 10 in July.  She won't be doing the castle package.  I am making her a sundress instead.  She said she might feel out of place and it will be HOT.  She wants to do the photo shoot still and wants to take her tinkerbell princess wand that she made at DTD last time.  
My question is, How do we take the wand into the store without them thinking that we haven't paid for it?  It was a year and a half ago now so I have no idea where the receipt is.  Do you think they will question it or should I tell someone?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pl'smama

Atchley said:


> Made an appt for my DD 10 in July.  She won't be doing the castle package.  I am making her a sundress instead.  She said she might feel out of place and it will be HOT.  She wants to do the photo shoot still and wants to take her tinkerbell princess wand that she made at DTD last time.
> My question is, How do we take the wand into the store without them thinking that we haven't paid for it?  It was a year and a half ago now so I have no idea where the receipt is.  Do you think they will question it or should I tell someone?
> Any help would be appreciated.



I don't think you will have a problem at all with the wand.  We returned just a week ago and both my DD and her cousin bought a Webkinz the first day we were there.  They took them everywhere with them and we were never once asked if it had been paid for and needed to prove it was not from that store we were in.  And we saw the same toy everywhere!  So, I would not even let it concern you or you will be worried about it the whole time.  Just enjoy.  It is truly a magical time for you and your DD.

Suz


----------



## teresajoy

I've tried to read through the whole thread before I asked this, because I am SURE that it was allready answered several times, but....

I booked appointments for my daughter's and nieces at the Castle. I had originally had them at DTD, but decided to switch. But, I just realized that my oldest neice will be 13. She is very tiny for her age, and doesn't look any older than most 10 year olds. Will she be allowed to leave the boutique in her dress? I want to get all the pictures done with the girls, will she be allowed to walk down to the Photopass place or in the rose garden with her dress on? 

Like I said, she is really small, and there is no way anyone would mistake her for a real princess. But, I did allready tell them how old she was when I made the reservation! 

And, if anyone was wondering, we will be there Sunday, May 4 at 11:10 AM! We are excited!

I thought I'd add the picture to this post too:

Here's a picture of my neice, taken last month. She's the one on the far right. She's standing next to my 4 year old neice. Her sister is on the far left, and my daughter who was just turning 5 is the one in the Build a Bear dress. You can see she's pretty small.


----------



## PirateMomma412

teresajoy said:


> I've tried to read through the whole thread before I asked this, because I am SURE that it was allready answered several times, but....
> 
> I booked appointments for my daughter's and nieces at the Castle. I had originally had them at DTD, but decided to switch. But, I just realized that my oldest neice will be 13. She is very tiny for her age, and doesn't look any older than most 10 year olds. Will she be allowed to leave the boutique in her dress? I want to get all the pictures done with the girls, will she be allowed to walk down to the Photopass place or in the rose garden with her dress on?
> 
> Like I said, she is really small, and there is no way anyone would mistake her for a real princess. But, I did allready tell them how old she was when I made the reservation!
> 
> And, if anyone was wondering, we will be there May 4 at 11:10 AM! We are excited!


I don't think you have anything to worry about! I've seen pics of "grown-up" getting made over. Your tiny princess will have the time of her life i bet!! And if the dress belongs to her, she can wear it wherever she wants to! That is part of the fun of getting made over, is to walk through the magical world of Disney as a  !
Hope you girls have fun! My  is 7, and she is getting made over April 16! Woo hoo-we can hardly wait!!!


----------



## becca011906

PirateMomma412 said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about! I've seen pics of "grown-up" getting made over. Your tiny princess will have the time of her life i bet!! And if the dress belongs to her, she can wear it wherever she wants to! That is part of the fun of getting made over, is to walk through the magical world of Disney as a  !
> Hope you girls have fun! My  is 7, and she is getting made over April 16! Woo hoo-we can hardly wait!!!



Actully the offical disney "rule" is you can't dress up unless you are 10 or under.... unless it's for a special event/party like the MNSSHP or MVMCP or P&PP . Although I don't see anyone saying anything you you taking her from the BBB to the photo shot or even at the parks if she's younger looking... it's just they have to draw that line somwhere and that's how they choose to do it with 10 and under. I'd say just don't take the dress off or ask, just be sure and take clothes so if she is asked to change she's able to do so w/o having to buy clothes or go back the room to change!


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

How easy is it to wash the glitter out of their hair? DD was "sprinkled" with pixie dust at the Christmas shop in DTD and by "sprinkled" I mean had half a baggie of glitter tossed on her. It took a WEEK of showers to get it all out.


----------



## tidblgrrer

I know she's part of a "group" --- and my 12 year niece did the BBB thing with her cousins too.... but her own very cute outfit that was more dressy than the usual park attire.  The girls all chose different hairstyles so it was cute to see them comparing afterwards

But she would have died if  her mother had brought her a princess dress   Now that being said ----  she would also would not have told me she was embarrassed if I had already made the arrangements or was paying for it.   She's much to conscious of hurting others feelings.  All teenagers different, so your 13 year old may love the dress-up aspect, it's just a difficult age to determine if they are going to act 16 or 10 or even 4 that day.    

So this sounds great --- but you might want to double check and make certain she really wants to dress up.     Most of the girls over 9 or 10 wanted to look more like Miley Cyrus than Sleeping Beauty or Cinderella  when we were there.    But -- like I said you never know until you ask.  

Our group photo's were wonderful with her wearing non-royal attire.  

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

It took us about a week to get it out when we did BBB in July06 and Aug06.

ETA~ from the looks of these new pictures they use alot more glitter than they did before.


----------



## Disney Fool

If you've already purchased a dress, just give it to the Fairy godmother in training and she will usher your little one to a dressing room where the dress will be laid out for her to put on.  If you want to surprise her, the FGIT will assist.  Have fun.


----------



## michy80

My daughter will be 3 when we get to go (turns 3 the following week)...  Anyone else do it this young?  Just wondering if we should consider it or better to hold off when she's more likely to remember it.


----------



## teresajoy

tidblgrrer said:


> I know she's part of a "group" --- and my 12 year niece did the BBB thing with her cousins too.... but her own very cute outfit that was more dressy than the usual park attire.  The girls all chose different hairstyles so it was cute to see them comparing afterwards
> 
> But she would have died if  her mother had brought her a princess dress   Now that being said ----  she would also would not have told me she was embarrassed if I had already made the arrangements or was paying for it.   She's much to conscious of hurting others feelings.  All teenagers different, so your 13 year old may love the dress-up aspect, it's just a difficult age to determine if they are going to act 16 or 10 or even 4 that day.
> 
> So this sounds great --- but you might want to double check and make certain she really wants to dress up.     Most of the girls over 9 or 10 wanted to look more like Miley Cyrus than Sleeping Beauty or Cinderella  when we were there.    But -- like I said you never know until you ask.
> 
> Our group photo's were wonderful with her wearing non-royal attire.
> 
> Enjoy!!!!



My neice, although 13, is slow, so she generally acts more like a 8 year old than a 13 year old. She is really pretty excited about doing BBB. I did tell her and her sister that they didn't have to dress as princesses, that they could go as Hannah Montanna if they wished. But, my neice really seems to want to do the princess thing. Although, she can't decide which one she wants to be! I am planning on making her a dress, so maybe if I just make sure it doesn't look too costumey I will be ok?  I don't want her embarassed if someone comes over and tells her she needs to change.  She's imature, but I think that would embarass her, and the rest of us!

Here's a picture of my neice, taken last month. She's the one on the far right. She's standing next to my 4 year old neice. Her sister is on the far left, and my daughter who was just turning 5 is the one in the Build a Bear dress. You can see she's pretty small.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

michy80 said:


> My daughter will be 3 when we get to go (turns 3 the following week)... Anyone else do it this young? Just wondering if we should consider it or better to hold off when she's more likely to remember it.


 
Yes there have been other people on here that have booked for their dds that are getting ready to turn 3. I have been told as long as they are thirty days from turning 3 they are okay. Someone did post on here that they called to make a ressie and they were told no she just called back and got another cm who gladly made the ressie for her.


----------



## poohluvrs

Do they give a tiara & rhinestone mickey clip w/ every hairdo? And do they have every princess dress available? TIA!


----------



## pl'smama

poohluvrs said:


> Do they give a tiara & rhinestone mickey clip w/ every hairdo? And do they have every princess dress available? TIA!



Not sure about the dresses, but the tiara and rhinestone Mickey Clip come with the Fairytale Princess hairdo ( the bun).  With the Disney Diva style they get the hair piece and two rhinestone Mickey head bobby pins.  With the Pop Princess style they get the hair piece ( or wig as my 4 year old DD called it ), four Mickey shaped butterfly clips and a bracelet.  You can purchase the tiara for ten dollars if you DD wants one.

Suz


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Poohluvrs~ pl'smama is correct you can purchase the crown or even the barrett if you would like.


----------



## WoodysRoundup

Sorry if this has been asked. I looked many pages back but didn't find.... Is there a HSM "makeover" available??


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

They do have the HSM cheerleader outfit but there is not HSM specific hairstyle they only do the three (fairytale,diva, and pop) hairstyles.

ETA~ I don't think that you can get the HSM costume w/ the castle package from BBB.


----------



## WoodysRoundup

Hmmm.....I think I'll talk DD#1 into sticking w/ a princess. Thanks for the info.!


----------



## boppy73

Hi sorry if this has been asked before but we are flying from the uk to florida for the 1st time tommorow night, so excited . We have booked bbb for are 2 girls we booked the castle package for them but what I was wondering is is it possible to change to the middle package when we get there if we decide to bring a dresses with us  ,or would I need to phone and decide in advance.  Also my eldest daughter is 10, will she be alowed to wear her dress in the park We have booked the royal table for lunch after it and she will love to be dressed up too. thanks for reading these theads have been so helpful in are planning .
lisa


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

You can change your mind and tell them when you get there. Your DD who is 10 can wear her princess costume as well. Have a great time and a wonderful trip.


----------



## jham

teresajoy said:


> I've tried to read through the whole thread before I asked this, because I am SURE that it was allready answered several times, but....
> 
> I booked appointments for my daughter's and nieces at the Castle. I had originally had them at DTD, but decided to switch. But, I just realized that my oldest neice will be 13. She is very tiny for her age, and doesn't look any older than most 10 year olds. Will she be allowed to leave the boutique in her dress? I want to get all the pictures done with the girls, will she be allowed to walk down to the Photopass place or in the rose garden with her dress on?
> 
> Like I said, she is really small, and there is no way anyone would mistake her for a real princess. But, I did allready tell them how old she was when I made the reservation!
> 
> And, if anyone was wondering, we will be there Sunday, May 4 at 11:10 AM! We are excited!
> 
> I thought I'd add the picture to this post too:
> 
> Here's a picture of my neice, taken last month. She's the one on the far right. She's standing next to my 4 year old neice. Her sister is on the far left, and my daughter who was just turning 5 is the one in the Build a Bear dress. You can see she's pretty small.



Hey tj, when we went last week DD10 really wanted a princess gown.  I bought her one at DTD the night before but had her change into it after we got into MK in case there would be any problems at the gate, but she wore it most of the day (and she is a tall 10 year old) and no one questioned her.  I did warn her though so she wouldn't be upset if someone did say anything (I told her she may look too much like the real princess, she thought that was cool).


----------



## pl'smama

We were at the DTD BBB two weeks ago today ( okay, now I am sad ) but we had a wonderful time and the girls really loved it.  

Here is my DD getting the make up done.  She loves anything to do with make up so this was her chance to enjoy it!





My DD choose the Pop Princess look and this is how they do the twists.





DD wanted a tiara so here she is making a wish on it ( all princesses must make a wish on thier first tiara!  Did you know that?)





The finished look from the back.





And the front...





All three girls with my DD's FGIT.  They had such a great time!





From the photo shoot, although the PhotoPass one turned out better.  I have not purchased the CD yet, but I will.





This truly was the highlight of our vacation.  My DD just relaxed and enjoyed the whole process.

Suz


----------



## becca011906

great pictures... and i forgot about the tira wish but after read that reminded me of when dd made her wish! I'm so excited to go back! Hope you guys had a great trip!


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> Hey tj, when we went last week DD10 really wanted a princess gown.  I bought her one at DTD the night before but had her change into it after we got into MK in case there would be any problems at the gate, but she wore it most of the day (and she is a tall 10 year old) and no one questioned her.  I did warn her though so she wouldn't be upset if someone did say anything (I told her she may look too much like the real princess, she thought that was cool).



Thanks Jammie!


----------



## pl'smama

becca011906 said:


> great pictures... and i forgot about the tira wish but after read that reminded me of when dd made her wish! I'm so excited to go back! Hope you guys had a great trip!



Thank you, we did!  The BBB was the best time we had.  I hope to someday take DD back.  Hope you have a wonderful time on your trip.

Suz


----------



## kkproulx

Hi, all. I've read all of the pages here and cannot find any pic of Ariel. We were there last October with my DD5 having the Belle makeover. Here's some pics of her transformation. We are returning this coming October and her new 'idol' is Ariel and she wants her tail! Anyone remember or know if the Ariel outfit there at BBB has the tail? I can't remember!
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd25/kkproulx/bbbgettingstarted.jpg
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd25/kkproulx/bbbgettingcrown.jpg
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd25/kkproulx/bbbgettingpixiedust.jpg
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd25/kkproulx/bbbfirstglance.jpg
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd25/kkproulx/bbbtransformed.jpg
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd25/kkproulx/walkingmainstreet-1.jpg


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Yes it does have the tail.

Here is a link to what the one in disney looks like.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-World-AR...ryZ19172QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sanapp

I really want to do this with DD5 in October, but I have a question.  My daughter is very picky on how clothes feel on her and most of the outfits look like they would be itchy.  Are there any of the princess outfits that would feel soft and not itchy?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The only one that I know of that disney sells that isn't icthy is the Alice and possibly even minnie. If you want to buy a princess dress that isn't itchy check www.mydressuptrunk.com they have been mentioned alot here on this thread.


----------



## madfelice

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> The only one that I know of that disney sells that isn't icthy is the Alice and possibly even minnie. If you want to buy a princess dress that isn't itchy check www.mydressuptrunk.com they have been mentioned alot here on this thread.



There's an Alice???  Are there any pictures?  My DD is obsessed by Alice(and the Aristocats!).


----------



## becca011906

madfelice said:


> There's an Alice???  Are there any pictures?  My DD is obsessed by Alice(and the Aristocats!).



http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-World-AL...5622353QQihZ020QQcategoryZ19172QQcmdZViewItem 


and alice is one of the much cheeper dresses too!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

These are two photos that I have available in my photobucket right now.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Why the shouting  , Unless one of the Fairy Godmothers in Training come on here and say that they can do something else you have to pick one of their hairstyles. The FGiTs don't post daily so you may have to wait a couple of days or send them a pm.


I'm sooooo sorry but The FairyGodmother only lets us do the three styles that are in the booklet. These styles are the offical "disney boutique" styles and they dont want any confusion about where you had it done or who did the styles.


----------



## madfelice

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> These are two photos that I have available in my photobucket right now.



Veery cute. We might need one of these...

BTW,fellow cancer survivor here.  2.5 years free.


----------



## teresajoy

F.G.I.Training said:


> I'm sooooo sorry but The FairyGodmother only lets us do the three styles that are in the booklet. These styles are the offical "disney boutique" styles and they dont want any confusion about where you had it done or who did the styles.




Thanks for all your helpful replies! Do you work on Sundays? We'll be there May 4, and I would love to meet one of the FGIT that post here! Are there pictures of you guys on this thread somewhere? 

If one of you is working, we will be the big group of 15 that try to invade your little boutique!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

madfelice said:


> Veery cute. We might need one of these...
> 
> BTW,fellow cancer survivor here. 2.5 years free.


 
Thank you, and congrats to your success may you have many more successful years to come!


----------



## Cree629

We just took our daughter last week, and she will not be three until May.  I posted some pictures (I think they are two pages back in this thread).  She LOVED it.

When I booked, I didn't say anything about her age at all.  I had read here from some of the FGIT that the 3-year old restriction is more due to the fact that not many girls well under three years old would enjoy the process and/or be able to sit still for it.  I know my DD, and knew she would sit perfectly and get a big kick out of being made up to look like a princess (she LOVES all of the Disney princesses so much). 

We did tell our FGIT when we got there that she is only two, and she said that was fine.  You know your child best, and if you think she would enjoy it, go for it! 


michy80 said:


> My daughter will be 3 when we get to go (turns 3 the following week)...  Anyone else do it this young?  Just wondering if we should consider it or better to hold off when she's more likely to remember it.


----------



## Disney Mom of 3

F.G.I.Training said:


> I'm sooooo sorry but The FairyGodmother only lets us do the three styles that are in the booklet. These styles are the offical "disney boutique" styles and they dont want any confusion about where you had it done or who did the styles.




I totally understand, I'm just happy to hear from an actual F.G.I. in training.  Let me ask you, if I got the coach package, would it be okay if I went in with my daughters hair already styled, and just have them do the makeup?  Would I still have to pay the whole amount for the package if I did that? 

Or will they expect me to get both her hair and her makeup, since I already made the appointment for the coach package?  The reason I ask is that my youngest daughter that's 6yrs old is having both her hair and her makup done, so I don't want my 9yr old to feel left out, and that's why I wanted for her to have something done.  The only thing is she rather have her hair like the actual Jasmine princess.  So I'm kind of stuck as what to do?


----------



## ampc3

I have a question I am hoping someone can answer for me.. I have an early ADR @8 on a NON EMH am.... will my dh and ds be able to enter the park with us even tho they are not going to BBB for an appt??  TIA


----------



## PirateMomma412

Does anyone know if I can change our BBB package after we get there, or do I have to do it before? We reserved the Castle pkg, but I just found a gorgeous Tink costume online, so we don't need the "whole" pkg! Help please? We will probably change to the Crown pkg.


----------



## becca011906

ampc3 said:


> I have a question I am hoping someone can answer for me.. I have an early ADR @8 on a NON EMH am.... will my dh and ds be able to enter the park with us even tho they are not going to BBB for an appt??  TIA


Yep i've read somwhere on here the whole party traveling with you gets in. we have Apt. for just our girls but DH and DS get to come a long to!  




PirateMomma412 said:


> Does anyone know if I can change our BBB package after we get there, or do I have to do it before? We reserved the Castle pkg, but I just found a gorgeous Tink costume online, so we don't need the "whole" pkg! Help please? We will probably change to the Crown pkg.



Yep just 1-2 pages back that question was asked and it's fine to change from what i've read!


----------



## theparsons

My girls have appointments tomorrow and were planning to just wear their dresses to the park......I'm reading a lot about people bringing their dresses and changing at BBB.   Are we going to have trouble getting them into the park in their dresses (they are 11 years old if that makes a difference).  I'd hate for us to be turned away at the gate!!!!!!!   I just don't want to have to carry around their regular clothes all day, so I figured wearing the dress to the park was the way to go.  

Thanks!


----------



## madfelice

theparsons said:


> My girls have appointments tomorrow and were planning to just wear their dresses to the park......I'm reading a lot about people bringing their dresses and changing at BBB.   Are we going to have trouble getting them into the park in their dresses (they are 11 years old if that makes a difference).  I'd hate for us to be turned away at the gate!!!!!!!   I just don't want to have to carry around their regular clothes all day, so I figured wearing the dress to the park was the way to go.
> 
> Thanks!



I think that they are not "supposed"to be in costume over 10 years old, but I think some people probably let their kids when it is borderline like 11. Still, if you get caught you'd get asked to leave from what I understand.  You might have to bite the bullet and take the clothes and change into them if you get asked to.  A locker for the bag, maybe?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

princess up to the age 10 can wear costumes in the parks during regular park hours over 10 for parties only.


----------



## Jazmine8

Disney Mom of 3 said:


> I totally understand, I'm just happy to hear from an actual F.G.I. in training.  Let me ask you, if I got the coach package, would it be okay if I went in with my daughters hair already styled, and just have them do the makeup?  Would I still have to pay the whole amount for the package if I did that?
> 
> Or will they expect me to get both her hair and her makeup, since I already made the appointment for the coach package?  The reason I ask is that my youngest daughter that's 6yrs old is having both her hair and her makup done, so I don't want my 9yr old to feel left out, and that's why I wanted for her to have something done.  The only thing is she rather have her hair like the actual Jasmine princess.  So I'm kind of stuck as what to do?





F.G.I.Training said:


> I'm sooooo sorry but The FairyGodmother only lets us do the three styles that are in the booklet. These styles are the offical "disney boutique" styles and they dont want any confusion about where you had it done or who did the styles.



I don't know what the FGIT is talking about. Eventhough I haven't been yet I was told on here (by Angiebell I think) and even saw pics were African American kids had their hair done differently from whatever those brochures have in them. I mean they were styled close to the same fashion as possible. They only reason I say this is because Disney didn't have much forthought in how to do hair of of many ethnicities and have failed to address it yet. I mean I was told the have Jam hair gel, Motions brand hair products, and others. But my niece will have her hair freshly done in cornrows coming up into a ponytail and they'll will have to work with that. Her hair won't lay down with any type of hair gel and since it's not relaxed hair regular products just wouldn't do the job. Wish my niece had more of mine and her fathers silky grade of hair (she had to gets her mothers grade ) And if they don't fine with me, I'm doing it for the experience. Maybe you could talked your DD into something else and get all excited about it so she'll want that more than if she can't have that Jasmine look like she wants. Jasmine is my nieces favorite.


----------



## alynno3000

Hello. We leave tomorrow- and I haven't booked a BBB package b/c my daughter's hair is cut in a short- chin length (at best) bob. Will the Fairy Godmother's be able to do anything with her hair w/o using the hair pieces? I know my DD will not like those! A tiara, she'd love, but how to get it in?
MANY thanks!!!


----------



## madfelice

alynno3000 said:


> Hello. We leave tomorrow- and I haven't booked a BBB package b/c my daughter's hair is cut in a short- chin length (at best) bob. Will the Fairy Godmother's be able to do anything with her hair w/o using the hair pieces? I know my DD will not like those! A tiara, she'd love, but how to get it in?
> MANY thanks!!!



As long as they can pull something up on top they can do it.


----------



## kkproulx

Even if they can't pull anything up they could put pixie dust in her hair.   I'm sure they could pull something up on the top and do a little something for her.


----------



## becca011906

alynno3000 said:


> Hello. We leave tomorrow- and I haven't booked a BBB package b/c my daughter's hair is cut in a short- chin length (at best) bob. Will the Fairy Godmother's be able to do anything with her hair w/o using the hair pieces? I know my DD will not like those! A tiara, she'd love, but how to get it in?
> MANY thanks!!!



I just posted my dd pics from last year a few pages back... lets' see 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=22797341&postcount=2536

that shows you how she got her hair done in the basic "princess bun" so no hair peices in there. this time though she wants the one with the extra hair.


----------



## Snk317

oops!!! i didn't know the thread was this long, my question has been answered~ thanks!


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Well, I booked last night for DD4.5. 

She's getting her hair done at DTD and then we're going to go have lunch with the princesses at Akershus at 1:25 p.m. We're doing hair and make-up, and I'm just going to ask for light glitter in the hair.


----------



## pl'smama

gypsydoodlebug said:


> Well, I booked last night for DD4.5.
> 
> She's getting her hair done at DTD and then we're going to go have lunch with the princesses at Akershus at 1:25 p.m. We're doing hair and make-up, and I'm just going to ask for light glitter in the hair.




That is terrific!  We just did the same thing about two weeks ago and DD loved it.  She too is 4 and a half years old.  I did not find the pixie dust to be that bad at all.  They were very generous with it, but it came out with out any problems and I did not see much of it after two good shampoos.

Having just done the same thing you are going to do I wanted to share some advice or provide a warning.  If you are using the Disney bus system to get from DTD to Epcot for lunch you may not know ( as we did not until the morning of) that there is no bus to Epcot for DTD.  We were told the best thing to do was return to our resort and get the Epcot bus from there.  This added to our time so we got to our BBB appointment early and they let us in!

Before we left a CM at the WOD store suggested we take the bus to one of the Monorail resorts instead of our own resort, POFQ and then take the monorail to Epcot ( by changing monorails at the TTC).  So, we did this.  Big mistake and it was our fault for not thinking it through.  It too way longer to get the bus to the first monorail resort stop ( the Contemporary) then it would have to take the bus to POFQ.  We ended up on the bus for a good forty minutes longer than needed.  We were not late to our lunch at Akershus, but it was a long, long ride.

So, if you need to use the Disney bus, just go to the closest resort to switch to the Epcot bus and that would be POFQ.

Have a wonderful time!!

Suz


----------



## camelotcats

pl'smama said:


> That is terrific!  We just did the same thing about two weeks ago and DD loved it.  She too is 4 and a half years old.  I did not find the pixie dust to be that bad at all.  They were very generous with it, but it came out with out any problems and I did not see much of it after two good shampoos.
> 
> Having just done the same thing you are going to do I wanted to share some advice or provide a warning.  If you are using the Disney bus system to get from DTD to Epcot for lunch you may not know ( as we did not until the morning of) that there is no bus to Epcot for DTD.  We were told the best thing to do was return to our resort and get the Epcot bus from there.  This added to our time so we got to our BBB appointment early and they let us in!
> 
> Before we left a CM at the WOD store suggested we take the bus to one of the Monorail resorts instead of our own resort, POFQ and then take the monorail to Epcot ( by changing monorails at the TTC).  So, we did this.  Big mistake and it was our fault for not thinking it through.  It too way longer to get the bus to the first monorail resort stop ( the Contemporary) then it would have to take the bus to POFQ.  We ended up on the bus for a good forty minutes longer than needed.  We were not late to our lunch at Akershus, but it was a long, long ride.
> 
> So, if you need to use the Disney bus, just go to the closest resort to switch to the Epcot bus and that would be POFQ.
> 
> Have a wonderful time!!
> 
> Suz




Another suggestion would be to take a bus to an Epcot resort and walk in the back, since you'll be going to Norway in WS anyway.


----------



## WoodysRoundup

Okay,  DD has said she wants to be Ariel at BBB but NOT the Ariel with fins. She wants to dress as Ariel as a person in her gown. Any idea where I get THAT costume......both at home or at WDW????????  TIA!


----------



## becca011906

you can get the wedding dress of ariel at the BBB and in the stores all over disney!


----------



## _queenie_

With the make-up do they use macara? If so is it waterproof, my DD gets really irritated by it (just like me).


----------



## becca011906

no mascara used at all that i've seen. just eye shadow and blush, oh and lip gloss


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

camelotcats said:


> Another suggestion would be to take a bus to an Epcot resort and walk in the back, since you'll be going to Norway in WS anyway.



Oh, Suz, thanks for the head's up. I hadn't even THOUGHT about transportation.



camelotcats said:


> Another suggestion would be to take a bus to an Epcot resort and walk in the back, since you'll be going to Norway in WS anyway.



I've never walked through -- is it far from one of the resorts (and which one would you recommend)? DD will have to hike it, and she'll be in a huge Cinderella dress.


----------



## camelotcats

gypsydoodlebug said:


> Oh, Suz, thanks for the head's up. I hadn't even THOUGHT about transportation.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never walked through -- is it far from one of the resorts (and which one would you recommend)? DD will have to hike it, and she'll be in a huge Cinderella dress.



I don't think it's that much further than if you went in the front and walked to Norway.  I would recommend going to the beach/Yacht Club  The entrance is very close to the back of that resort.


----------



## theparsons

WoodysRoundup said:


> Okay,  DD has said she wants to be Ariel at BBB but NOT the Ariel with fins. She wants to dress as Ariel as a person in her gown. Any idea where I get THAT costume......both at home or at WDW????????  TIA!



We just did BBB yesterday, and they do have both Ariel as a mermaid costumes and Ariel's white wedding dress for sale.  Though looking at the price tags, I would strongly urge those planning ahead to buy their costumes elsewhere (no matter which princess costume you need).  The costumes they had for sale were very expensive and were the cheaper made versions.  As an example....one of my girls had the Belle Christmas gown which I got at the Disney store after Halloween sale in 2006 (she got it for Christmas gift 2006).  This dress is heavy weight "velvet" and has very nice quality rickrac in a bright gold, lots of poofy netting under the gown. The velvet "overskirt" is actually a separate piece from the gold underskirt and netting.  The original cost at Disney store was $85 (though I got it 70% off after Halloween, thank heavens).   The dress at BBB was the same $85, but was much lighter weight materials, had almost no poof to it , was all one piece skirt, and was not as vivid of colors.  Unfortunatley I didn't memorize the prices of the other gowns, sorry, but the reason I know about the Belle gown is that as we were sitting waiting there was a little girl maybe 5 or 6 there and the FGIT came up to her to help her choose her gown and the girl pointed at my daughter and wanted "that one"...FGIT picked up their version and the little girl was insistent that she wanted the dress like my daughter (to the point of almost having a little tantrum).    It was a definite awkward moment for the FGIT and the girl's mom, and it took a bit of talking to get her to accept their dress!   Yikes.   Made my daughter a little sad for the girl, but very glad that we'd brought our own dress.  

My other daughter wanted Ariel's dinner gown, the pink one, but we've never seen that for sale, so we had to make it.  Thankfully no little girl wanted that one while we were waiting!


----------



## theparsons

madfelice said:


> I think that they are not "supposed"to be in costume over 10 years old, but I think some people probably let their kids when it is borderline like 11. Still, if you get caught you'd get asked to leave from what I understand.  You might have to bite the bullet and take the clothes and change into them if you get asked to.  A locker for the bag, maybe?




Ok, this worried me a great deal.....the last thing I needed was to have them be told to leave, we simply had too much emotionally invested in yesterday to have it messed up this way.  Since we were going to the Castle for BBB, then over to the GF for tea and the photoshoot and then returning to the Castle for dinner, well, I didn't want to try to sneak their costumes in and then later have trouble as we were trying to return for dinner....that would have been a disaster, plus I'm not one to like to try to sneak one by anyone, I much prefer the straightforward approach.  

So....I had the girls dress in regular clothes, carried their gowns on hangers, and had no questions asked when we entered the gates.  But I was still concerned that once they were dressed up, we might have trouble....so we stopped off at City Hall to clear up the policy.   The first CM was quick to say there "should" be no problem.  Well, that wasn't quite the wording I wanted, I wanted no part of "should".....so she called someone else to come talk to me.  I explained about how we'd made the appointment months ago, and at that time they knew the girls were 11, and they knew we were bringing our own gown, no mention was made of not being ok to wear them in the park.  That just the day before a chat board had said I might have trouble and I wanted to be sure there wasn't going to be.  I pointed out not only the emotional chaos this would cause, but that financially we were stuck with appointments for both BBB where a no-show would cost us a deposit, and more so that the Castle dinner required even more notice for cancelling.  

Tess, the CM I spoke with assured me there was no problem.  That the policy didn't have a specific age....it was "adult" and was often misquoted because my girls being 11 meant they had an adult AP/ticket.   The policy was simply so that the other guests would not mistake the "adult" as a cast member (she also spoke of the security risk for masked costumes worn by adults).  She said it was clear that my girls were girls and not adults, so she promised we'd not have trouble.   Knowing that others reading this board might have even older girls than mine, I asked casually how they determined the "adult" versus the "older girl"....thinking also to the fact that if we had a good time with this then it's possible we'd want to do it again when we come back in a couple years and my girls would then be teens.   She did say they use a case by case decision process, but that this was one of the reasons that the reservation folks ask the princess-to-be's age and whether they'll be bringing a costume.   I didn't pursue this much more because we wanted to get on with our adventure....but I'm not sure how a CM on the phone could determine if a, say, 16 year old could be confused for a real character or not.   Looking back now though, I can say that while I saw many teens and adults with the hairdo, I didn't see anyone older than my girls in costume...and honestly not any even slightly younger than my girls.  I'm guessing here, but perhaps it's not a big issue because most girls stop wanting to dress up in the Princess costumes before they reach 10 or 11?   That may be why there are very very few costumes in sizes about 10-12?   Again, that's just guessing on my part, but we have found among my girls' peers that most are "over" the princesses and on to Hanah Montana and High School Musical and such.   My girls aren't interested in those, they still love their princesses!  

By the way....I'm glad now that this "controversy" came up because it meant the girls got to use the very elegant dressing room to change.  Had they worn their dresses through the gate we would have missed this glamorous beginning, and the fun photos we got of them helping each other dress.  It was quite a large area too...two girls, grandma and I all fit with plenty of room to move around.   I highly recommend carrying your gown in so you can start your adventure getting dressed!

After the BBB session as we walked down Main Street and had Photopass ops done several times, we realized that several people were taking pictures of the girls.....including one very funny man who literally was running around them in circles snapping photos like a paparazzi around Britney Spears, much to the amusement of my girls.  They actually asked me if I'd hired that man as part of the surprises I promised them!   I wish I'd thought of it,  as it certainly made them feel extra glamorous!   I think some of the attraction was because there were two of them (identical twins) and they were older.    They got attention everywhere we went...the CMs would fuss over them calling them Princess, several bowing/curtesy to the girls.  We weren't positive which boat to take to the GF and the girls asked the captain before we got on to be sure and he told them that if the Princesses wished to go to GF he would make sure to stop there for them!  

Strangers would come up and tell them (or sometimes me) how beautiful they were, and many asked questions about where/how, and even why they were dressed up.   We turned a lot of people onto the BBB, I can tell you!    And while I arrived that morning thinking who would mistake an 11 year old as a cast member, we also had a couple of little ones asking if they were "real" princesses and one little girl maybe 4 years old asked them to sign the autograph book!  (which they did after I explained to the mom that they weren't characters! but mom asked them to anyway).  

This was a wonderful experience!  FGIT Amanda, did both my girls (I had specifically asked that the girls go one after the other because I wanted to videotape the whole thing for each girl.  I do think my request kinda threw them as there was a bit of fluttering about to figure out how to do this, and twice while my second daughter waited a FGIT asked her name amid concern that she was just waiting and not being done up, but they were totally gracious about letting me have my wish...and we got the perfect chair for it....it was a back corner near a door to the outside.  I was able to stand by this door and not be in FGIT's way, but also not be in the aisle or on the parents' seats having our video interrupted by the many people that walked by, so that location was just wonderful).  Amanda was so patient with Meghan, who went first...the girls have a LOT of hair, down to their waist and she had to twice roll up Meghan's hair to get it just right, and Amanda was worried about Meghan sitting there so long, apologized several times.  Meghan & I were just thrilled that she cared enough to be sure it was perfect!  When it was Jessica's turn, Amanda joked that now she knew what to do with that long hair!  So it was probably good that Amanda did them both, as Meghan took about 35 minutes, Jessica only about 15....if Jessica had had another FGIT she too may have gone long.    

Something  I noticed...we had 11am and 11:20 appts....when we arrived about 10:40 it was jam packed.  Trying to go to the back to the dressing room involved a lot of manuevering around parents watching (which is when I started my concern about videotaping with people walking by, lol).  Every chair was full, the front lobby was standing room only and it was a bit noisy and chaotic.   By the time Amanda was half way through with Meghan it was definitely quieter, less crowded and there was plenty of opportunity for Grandma sitting on the parents seats to get some still photos.   I would guess this might be because a lot of girls were being done up for lunch????

And a word about how wonderful the FGIT's are even after your session is over.  As I've said, we did BBB mid morning, then went to GF for tea, a photoshoot, came back to MK changed our Castle dinner appointment to later (that tea is very filling!) and went on some rides.  Jessica reached up to scratch her head and ended up pulling a chunk of hair out of her bun.  I tried tucking it back in, but it was obviously not perfect, but still cute.   Meghan later lost her face jewel somewhere (we think maybe inside Philharmagic brushing the glasses across her face).  Meghan was in tears over this loss.  So I decided to head over to BBB and see if I could purchase another face jewel (we did have the extras in our BBB bag, but it was in a locker wayyyy up there and they were already starting to shooo people out of Fantasyland because of Wishes prep so my legs appreciated that I didn't want to walk that far and my excuse was the Wishes prep, lol).   Anyway....when I explained what happened to Meghan and offered to buy another jewel, two FGIT's rushed away and came back with more jewels and put them on Meghan, and refused payment.   I then figured, hey, why not push a good thing....and asked it I could have a little hair spray or goo to fix Jessica's bun.  A FGIT whisked Jessica away while I was still trying to pay for the jewels...by the time I got back to the chair they were taking her bun OUT and planning to redo it.   I quickly said I didn't think they needed to do that and was firmly (and sweetly) told by FGIT that HER princesses would be perfect!  So they took all the little bands out, redid those, put the bun back, more pixie dust, and a quick short reveal.  Then they resprayed Meghan's hair too, adding more pixie dust and then FGIT winked at the girls and said "yes?" and apparently I'd missed some cues, next thing I know "I" have pixie dust all over my hair!     I am forever grateful for the FGIT's who took my tired babies and fixed them both up so they felt as good as new for our dinner at the Castle....it was definitely above and beyond what I was expecting.  I had just hoped for a small spray of goo to hold the wayward hair in place better, not redoing half of her hair!  I'll admit that I kinda figured that they'd replace Meghan's jewel, but I was fully prepared to pay for them if necessary.  

This was a magical day for the girls....something they'd planned, and I had filled in with a few surprises, since last Spring.  They'd saved their money to pay for it, and this day quickly took on a center-stage aura for our entire trip.  We spent the first 2 1/2 weeks of our trip anticipating this day....I hope the remaining 11 days aren't a let-down,  without it to look forward to!  

Ok...time to go wake the Princesses and see how their dos held up to a night of sleep.


----------



## Cree629

Just got our Photopass CD yesterday--  here are a couple more pictures of my princess Sophie (2 1/2 years old).   She is still talking about this experience daily (to anyone who will listen!).


----------



## buffy0214

theparsons said:


> That may be why there are very very few costumes in sizes about 10-12?   Again, that's just guessing on my part, but we have found among my girls' peers that most are "over" the princesses and on to Hanah Montana and High School Musical and such.   My girls aren't interested in those, they still love their princesses!




Great information in your report. My DD was 10 when she went to BBB and had a blast! I have a feeling she would do this again for years. After all you might night be able to be a princess among your friends, but at Disney anything goes. My girls like Hanah Montana and HSM but they still love their princesses.


----------



## becca011906

the parsons~ Sounds like the girls had and awsome and very magical time!!! You will have to post pics when you get back home!!! Hope you a great rest of your vacation!

and Sophie is adorable too I love the photo shot pics! She looks so grown up !!!


----------



## melodywalsh

Can anyone tell me if it's possible to buy the long curly hairpieces that the BBB uses?  We are scheduled to have breakfast at Cinderella's royal table first thing in morning and we can't change it around so dd5 wants me to put her hair up with the hair scrunchie ones that they have on here.  

Thanks so much!!


----------



## PirateMomma412

melodywalsh said:


> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to buy the long curly hairpieces that the BBB uses?  We are scheduled to have breakfast at Cinderella's royal table first thing in morning and we can't change it around so dd5 wants me to put her hair up with the hair scrunchie ones that they have on here.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



While looking at everyone's pics of the BBB, I noticed a display of "hairpieces" to purchase, so you should be able to find one for your  !


----------



## _queenie_

becca011906 said:


> no mascara used at all that i've seen. just eye shadow and blush, oh and lip gloss



Thanks!


----------



## melodywalsh

Thanks I sure hope they have some than.  Do they pretty much have the same costumes and hair pieces at both BBB's??  I love this site it has lots of info!


----------



## michy80

Thanks for the advice. 

My hubby says no way are we ever doing this - he has no idea!  I guess he missed the "every little girl wants to be a princess" memo!!   



Cree629 said:


> We just took our daughter last week, and she will not be three until May.  I posted some pictures (I think they are two pages back in this thread).  She LOVED it.
> 
> When I booked, I didn't say anything about her age at all.  I had read here from some of the FGIT that the 3-year old restriction is more due to the fact that not many girls well under three years old would enjoy the process and/or be able to sit still for it.  I know my DD, and knew she would sit perfectly and get a big kick out of being made up to look like a princess (she LOVES all of the Disney princesses so much).
> 
> We did tell our FGIT when we got there that she is only two, and she said that was fine.  You know your child best, and if you think she would enjoy it, go for it!


----------



## amberlindemann

Will they just put a crown in your daughter's hair and do their makeup and nails if they don't want one of the hairstyle at all.


----------



## Buzz Litebeer

theparsons said:


> I am forever grateful for the FGIT's who took my tired babies and fixed them both up so they felt as good as new for our dinner at the Castle....it was definitely above and beyond what I was expecting.


You know, it's stories like this that I just love reading.


----------



## mom2nca

what sizes do the dresses go up to that you can buy there? My DD will be 8 and wears a size 10 -12, she is a little bit thick in the middle and I would hate to have her go and not fit into a dress, are they elastic waist? Do they have a large selection of styles in each size?

I also wanted to see what the smalest size is , If I can Id love to get one for her 22 month old sister to wear as well she would probably fit size 2, do they have that in any dress?

thanks


----------



## pl'smama

This thread continually restores my faith in humanity.  I am not sure if anyone has had the "priviledge" of reading the BBB thread currently on the boards about the girls looking creepy or not, but I have.  That thread totally makes me sad, but this one consistently brings a smile to my face ( and my DD when she sees all the lovely princesses).

Thanks for the lovely photos and wonderful stories of your childs experience.  Have a magical day everyone!

Suz


----------



## madfelice

pl'smama said:


> This thread continually restores my faith in humanity.  I am not sure if anyone has had the "priviledge" of reading the BBB thread currently on the boards about the girls looking creepy or not, but I have.  That thread totally makes me sad, but this one consistently brings a smile to my face ( and my DD when she sees all the lovely princesses).
> 
> Thanks for the lovely photos and wonderful stories of your childs experience.  Have a magical day everyone!
> 
> Suz



I totally agree.  I just hope none of the "creepy" people decide to come over here and tell us we are in the wrong!


----------



## pl'smama

madfelice said:


> I totally agree.  I just hope none of the "creepy" people decide to come over here and tell us we are in the wrong!




  

We must keep the creeps away at all cost!

Suz


----------



## theparsons

mom2nca said:


> what sizes do the dresses go up to that you can buy there? My DD will be 8 and wears a size 10 -12, she is a little bit thick in the middle and I would hate to have her go and not fit into a dress, are they elastic waist? Do they have a large selection of styles in each size?
> 
> I also wanted to see what the smalest size is , If I can Id love to get one for her 22 month old sister to wear as well she would probably fit size 2, do they have that in any dress?
> 
> thanks



I have found that the clothes from Disney vary widely in their fit which makes it very difficult when you have a borderline sized child!   My girls wear 10-12 and probably have a dozen or more t-shirts from the Disney store....some of them fit them fine, but some are almost too tight or short, yet the tag has the same size on it!     Some of the dresses do have a more forgiving waistline, but if your daughter has her heart set on a particular dress, I would strongly urge you to try to purchase it before you arrive.   Not only financially a wiser idea, but more importantly it would be just devasting to her if she really wanted a particular dress and that dress turned out to be one that was not quite as forgiving of  a waistline.  Better to have that sorrow at home privately, than to spoil this special day at Disney.    

For your baby, you would be looking for an XXS, which is basically a size 2.    You could probably call BBB and find out if they have the XXS in the dress she wants, or just buy it online or at the Disney Store before you arrive.


----------



## mindyd

pl'smama said:


> This thread continually restores my faith in humanity.  I am not sure if anyone has had the "priviledge" of reading the BBB thread currently on the boards about the girls looking creepy or not, but I have.  That thread totally makes me sad, but this one consistently brings a smile to my face ( and my DD when she sees all the lovely princesses).
> 
> Thanks for the lovely photos and wonderful stories of your childs experience.  Have a magical day everyone!
> 
> Suz




I read that thread and was in shock with some of the things written I was going to reply then figured it wasn't worth it. To each their own I guess....


----------



## mom2nca

Thanks for the reply, Im really trying to convince the girls to try to get a dress before we go.

Im just wondering is there a list anywhere that tells you the dresses that you can get at the BBB, why cant they have a bed site with them on it lol it would be so much easier!


----------



## Blaze12

mindyd said:


> I read that thread and was in shock with some of the things written I was going to reply then figured it wasn't worth it. To each their own I guess....




I wanted to reply, but decided not too.  The expression on my daughter's face the whole day long when she did it for her birthday was priceless in my opinion.  I guess it all  depends on if you have children, and what type of child you have.  Every kid is different, some love things like this, some do not.  And I think all the girls look adorable after the BBB.  I was sadden by the comments about  how they all look terrible and not cute at all.  How can you say that????  Their precious little faces glowing is the most adorable thing in the world, whether the 'hair style' is in your taste or not.  Also, all the makeup comments were terrible.  If you dont want the makeup, just say no, if you want it light, just ask for light.  If they want a full face of it painted on, who cares.   It is a once in a lifetime experience, and if that is the little girls dream to wear the whole palette, then let them live their dream for the day.  It isnt like they are wearing it to school.  I opted for 'light' when we went, and in all honestly, it is cheap makeup that wears off with in an hour.  So I dont see the harm in it, but that is just my  opinion really.


----------



## poohfriend77

Can I buy the makeup palette by itself? 

DD5 has an appointment, but they wouldn't let me make an appointment for DD2 (who turns 3 just 18 days later ). We have an 8 a.m. appt., so part of me is still hoping they won't be fully booked and will take DD2 as well. I know I can't count on that, though, so I thought I'd just paint her nails, put on a little makeup and buy a tiara, and maybe some kind FGIT will give her a little sprinkle of pixie dust as well.


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

poohfriend77 said:


> Can I buy the makeup palette by itself?
> 
> DD5 has an appointment, but they wouldn't let me make an appointment for DD2 (who turns 3 just 18 days later ). We have an 8 a.m. appt., so part of me is still hoping they won't be fully booked and will take DD2 as well. I know I can't count on that, though, so I thought I'd just paint her nails, put on a little makeup and buy a tiara, and maybe some kind FGIT will give her a little sprinkle of pixie dust as well.



Just an FYI in case folks didn't know.  You can buy the hair pins, hair pieces and rhinestone barettes they use at the BBB at several of the gift shops on property.   I've seen them at BouTiki, World of Disney in DTD, Tinkerbells' Treasures, Emporium on Main Street, Chester & Hester's Dinorama--you get the picture.   This is great for little girls who are too young to do the BBB.  You can also get your own pixie dust in form of glitter powder (Wet N Wild or M.A.C).


----------



## Blaze12

poohfriend77 said:


> Can I buy the makeup palette by itself?
> 
> DD5 has an appointment, but they wouldn't let me make an appointment for DD2 (who turns 3 just 18 days later ). We have an 8 a.m. appt., so part of me is still hoping they won't be fully booked and will take DD2 as well. I know I can't count on that, though, so I thought I'd just paint her nails, put on a little makeup and buy a tiara, and maybe some kind FGIT will give her a little sprinkle of pixie dust as well.



I am surprised, I thought as long as they turned 3 within 30 days it is ok.  Is she potty trained? I think they have to be potty trained and 3.  We did ours 14 days before she turned 3 for her birthday, and they had no problem taking my reservation or anything last year.


----------



## becca011906

poohfriend77 said:


> Can I buy the makeup palette by itself?
> 
> DD5 has an appointment, but they wouldn't let me make an appointment for DD2 (who turns 3 just 18 days later ). We have an 8 a.m. appt., so part of me is still hoping they won't be fully booked and will take DD2 as well. I know I can't count on that, though, so I thought I'd just paint her nails, put on a little makeup and buy a tiara, and maybe some kind FGIT will give her a little sprinkle of pixie dust as well.



I'd just call back and schedual it tell them she's 3... many other CM have told people on this thread that as long as they are 3 w/ in 30 days it's fine...maybe just got a crapy CM that hasn't been told this or maybe they have changed things... but i'd call back. Like 18 days is going to make or break it in any way!!!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

poohfriend77 said:


> Can I buy the makeup palette by itself?
> 
> DD5 has an appointment, but they wouldn't let me make an appointment for DD2 (who turns 3 just 18 days later ). We have an 8 a.m. appt., so part of me is still hoping they won't be fully booked and will take DD2 as well. I know I can't count on that, though, so I thought I'd just paint her nails, put on a little makeup and buy a tiara, and maybe some kind FGIT will give her a little sprinkle of pixie dust as well.



I would call back and say she is 3.. the FGIT on the board said if they turn 3 within the month they are okay!!


----------



## joy13

pl'smama said:


> This thread continually restores my faith in humanity.  I am not sure if anyone has had the "priviledge" of reading the BBB thread currently on the boards about the girls looking creepy or not, but I have.  That thread totally makes me sad, but this one consistently brings a smile to my face ( and my DD when she sees all the lovely princesses).
> 
> Thanks for the lovely photos and wonderful stories of your childs experience.  Have a magical day everyone!
> 
> Suz


Oh no - is that thread still around  I haven't been on her a lot since our trip in September, but that thread started before our trip.  It really ticked me off and I did reply to it!   When we went to Disney we did BBB (see my siggy) and the other girl's around the park were so cute - I don't know how anyone could say they weren't.


----------



## pl'smama

joy13 said:


> Oh no - is that thread still around  I haven't been on her a lot since our trip in September, but that thread started before our trip.  It really ticked me off and I did reply to it!   When we went to Disney we did BBB (see my siggy) and the other girl's around the park were so cute - I don't know how anyone could say they weren't.



Joy, your DD looks adorable!  I too tried to ignore the thread ( this is a new one they started this week), but this subject is to near and dear to my heart to let go.  It actually upset me to read the comments these silly people made.  One person used the term hideous to describe a little princess.  The outright rudeness and cruelty of those comments just got me so riled up I had to speak.  

I have vowed to try and ignore the thread from now on, but it is hard.  I guess I have been spoiling for a fight since the first time the thread appeared last year.  It is sad I know, but really , how can a person who calls themselves an adult see anything but beauty when it comes to a child enjoying themselves at Disney?  Too much.

Your princess just made my night!

Suz


----------



## pl'smama

poohfriend77 said:


> Can I buy the makeup palette by itself?
> 
> DD5 has an appointment, but they wouldn't let me make an appointment for DD2 (who turns 3 just 18 days later ). We have an 8 a.m. appt., so part of me is still hoping they won't be fully booked and will take DD2 as well. I know I can't count on that, though, so I thought I'd just paint her nails, put on a little makeup and buy a tiara, and maybe some kind FGIT will give her a little sprinkle of pixie dust as well.



I totally agree with several OP that you should just call and book at appt for your DD and tell them she is three or will be at your appt.  They do not ask for id or require it.  The child does not have to be potty trained ( but if she is not maybe a pull up would be good for the BBB.  The little princesses can get very excited!!!)  Take both of your DDs and have a wonderful day.  You will not regret it!

Suz


----------



## theparsons

mom2nca said:


> Thanks for the reply, Im really trying to convince the girls to try to get a dress before we go.
> 
> Im just wondering is there a list anywhere that tells you the dresses that you can get at the BBB, why cant they have a bed site with them on it lol it would be so much easier!




I can tell you which dresses they had at the Castle BBB last week.   They only have one of each dress out....the princess-to-be chooses her style and the FGIT takes her to the dressing room where magically the dress of her style and in her size appears.   They have: 

Aurora's pink dress 
Cinderella's blue dress 
Belle's yellow dress 
Belle's red winter dress 
Ariel as a mermaid 
Ariel's wedding dress 
Snow White's dress 
Tink's green dress 

They also had shoes (though the sizes available didn't go up as high as the dresses....i.e. my girls wear 10-12 the largest dress size available, but the FGIT was quite unhappy to report that there were no shoes to match that same size princess).  

They had gloves, wands and crowns (same ones you see at Disney Shopping, Disney Store and my daughters said the crowns were very similiar to those at Walmart too).  They had little sequined/jeweled purses.  They also had jeweled/sequined play cell phones,  

If you can convince your little one to pick out a dress at home your wallet will be much happier!   But don't have her wear the dress to the park.....carry it and let her go into the dressing room to change.  A very elegant and exciting way to start the adventure.


----------



## theparsons

poohfriend77 said:


> Can I buy the makeup palette by itself?
> 
> DD5 has an appointment, but they wouldn't let me make an appointment for DD2 (who turns 3 just 18 days later ). We have an 8 a.m. appt., so part of me is still hoping they won't be fully booked and will take DD2 as well. I know I can't count on that, though, so I thought I'd just paint her nails, put on a little makeup and buy a tiara, and maybe some kind FGIT will give her a little sprinkle of pixie dust as well.



The girls get a little pink bag when they leave that contains their makeup pallette, the comb used on them, some stickers, and if they had their nails done the polish.   Also the face jewels that weren't used are in the bag.  

Obviously the makeup is a one girl use by BBB for sanitary reasons, same as the comb....but there is nothing to say that you can't use some of your older daughter's makeup on your youngest one.  

I'd never advocate lying....but many people have said that they weren't asked the age of the child and didn't volunteer it when making the appointment so you might want to try again to make that appointment.  

Also...I believe that the FGIT's who post here have said that the age limit is really about the child's ability to sit still long enough to have this done, and to allow a stranger to work on their hair.  Even when you've worked to get all the tangles out of long hair there is still a little bit of pulling that occurs as the FGIT brings all that hair to the top of the head.  

We're going to go to Sally's Beauty supply later today and get the wax and hair spray they used, plus some of those clear rubber bands and see if we can't come close to recreating the style for the PP&P next Saturday.   Part of me is anxious to try it...the other part worries that if I suceed then I'll be doing a "do" everyday for the next year or two!


----------



## JonS99

I am sure this has already been mentioned, but can anyone tell me the cost of buying everything at the Disney store compared to at the castle???


----------



## theparsons

Oh yeah.....wanted to let those who have a daughter who loves Jasmine know something we discovered.   

My girls had the Fairytale Princess style done on Thursday.....the "do" was still nearly perfect on Friday, but by Saturday Jessica's bun was falling, so I had to take it down.  But, I left the ponytail in with the piece of hair that wraps around the Pony-O and the little clear rubber bands.   While this wasn't as full and fluffy of hair at the top of her head as Jasmine wears....she commented that the ponytail looked just like Jasmines, right down to the rubber bands going down Jasmine's ponytail.  

So while FGIT's aren't allowed to change the style any.....there's nothing to say that if you have a Jasmine that you can't take it down a little to give her the long ponytail affect.











Ok, this is after 2 days, so it's a little bedraggled looking, but you should be able to see how it could easily be very Jasmine-like.  

Oh...and just because I'm so proud of how beautiful they are, here's my girls after BBB.  The photo is taken at the lobby of the GF, just before we went in for tea.


----------



## theparsons

JonS99 said:


> I am sure this has already been mentioned, but can anyone tell me the cost of buying everything at the Disney store compared to at the castle???



Disney Store sells them for the same price (for example $85 for Belle's Winter Dress....which I got for $20 right after Halloween) BUT.....the Disney store puts them on sale quite often (when we were there right after the New Year most of the costumes were 40% off)  and of course right after Halloween the price goes down substantially more than that even.   Also...Disneyshopping often has them for 25-40% off throughout the year.  Obviously this will only be helpful to you if you have a while until you go.  

You can also often find them much cheaper on places like ebay.


----------



## AngieBelle

theparsons said:


> Oh yeah.....wanted to let those who have a daughter who loves Jasmine know something we discovered.
> 
> My girls had the Fairytale Princess style done on Thursday.....the "do" was still nearly perfect on Friday, but by Saturday Jessica's bun was falling, so I had to take it down.  But, I left the ponytail in with the piece of hair that wraps around the Pony-O and the little clear rubber bands.   While this wasn't as full and fluffy of hair at the top of her head as Jasmine wears....she commented that the ponytail looked just like Jasmines, right down to the rubber bands going down Jasmine's ponytail.
> 
> So while FGIT's aren't allowed to change the style any.....there's nothing to say that if you have a Jasmine that you can't take it down a little to give her the long ponytail affect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is after 2 days, so it's a little bedraggled looking, but you should be able to see how it could easily be very Jasmine-like.
> 
> Oh...and just because I'm so proud of how beautiful they are, here's my girls after BBB.  The photo is taken at the lobby of the GF, just before we went in for tea.




Oh hello!  I spoke to you and your girls at the boutique!  I'm the FGIT who loves Belle and kept admiring your daughter's Ariel dress!  

You're right that the bun taken down does look a lot like Jasmine's hair.    We get many princesses who want hair that looks like a specific princess.


----------



## Atchley

theparsons said:


> I can tell you which dresses they had at the Castle BBB last week.   They only have one of each dress out....the princess-to-be chooses her style and the FGIT takes her to the dressing room where magically the dress of her style and in her size appears.   They have:
> 
> Aurora's pink dress
> Cinderella's blue dress
> Belle's yellow dress
> Belle's red winter dress
> Ariel as a mermaid
> Ariel's wedding dress
> Snow White's dress
> Tink's green dress
> 
> They also had shoes (though the sizes available didn't go up as high as the dresses....i.e. my girls wear 10-12 the largest dress size available, but the FGIT was quite unhappy to report that there were no shoes to match that same size princess).
> 
> They had gloves, wands and crowns (same ones you see at Disney Shopping, Disney Store and my daughters said the crowns were very similiar to those at Walmart too).  They had little sequined/jeweled purses.  They also had jeweled/sequined play cell phones,
> 
> If you can convince your little one to pick out a dress at home your wallet will be much happier!   But don't have her wear the dress to the park.....carry it and let her go into the dressing room to change.  A very elegant and exciting way to start the adventure.



Are the shoes included in the price?  And if so, what if they don't have the shoe size that you need?  Is the price a little lower?  I am assuming that maybe they ring everything up seperately like the dress, crown, wand, etc;.
Thanks


----------



## _queenie_

madfelice said:


> I totally agree.  I just hope none of the "creepy" people decide to come over here and tell us we are in the wrong!



Definately, I was ready to choke reading that thread! What's the big deal, little girls like getting dressed up, that's what they do!


----------



## joy13

pl'smama said:


> Joy, your DD looks adorable!  I too tried to ignore the thread ( this is a new one they started this week), but this subject is to near and dear to my heart to let go.  It actually upset me to read the comments these silly people made.  One person used the term hideous to describe a little princess.  The outright rudeness and cruelty of those comments just got me so riled up I had to speak.
> 
> I have vowed to try and ignore the thread from now on, but it is hard.  I guess I have been spoiling for a fight since the first time the thread appeared last year.  It is sad I know, but really , how can a person who calls themselves an adult see anything but beauty when it comes to a child enjoying themselves at Disney?  Too much.
> 
> Your princess just made my night!
> 
> Suz



Thank you so much - she had a wonderful time!  Shameless plug - if you want to see more of her, the slideshows I posted of her time there are on page 125 of this thread


----------



## pl'smama

[/QUOTE]



Wow, your DDs look wonderful!  Beautiful picture.  Are they twins?

Suz


----------



## pl'smama

joy13 said:


> Thank you so much - she had a wonderful time!  Shameless plug - if you want to see more of her, the slideshows I posted of her time there are on page 125 of this thread



She is just adorable joy13!  No shame at all in showing us where to see your DD's lovely photos.  You must be so proud of her.  She is just the sweetest little princess! Thank you for sharing with me.

Suz


----------



## PirateMomma412

theparsons said:


> Oh yeah.....wanted to let those who have a daughter who loves Jasmine know something we discovered.
> 
> My girls had the Fairytale Princess style done on Thursday.....the "do" was still nearly perfect on Friday, but by Saturday Jessica's bun was falling, so I had to take it down.  But, I left the ponytail in with the piece of hair that wraps around the Pony-O and the little clear rubber bands.   While this wasn't as full and fluffy of hair at the top of her head as Jasmine wears....she commented that the ponytail looked just like Jasmines, right down to the rubber bands going down Jasmine's ponytail.
> 
> So while FGIT's aren't allowed to change the style any.....there's nothing to say that if you have a Jasmine that you can't take it down a little to give her the long ponytail affect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is after 2 days, so it's a little bedraggled looking, but you should be able to see how it could easily be very Jasmine-like.
> 
> Oh...and just because I'm so proud of how beautiful they are, here's my girls after BBB.  The photo is taken at the lobby of the GF, just before we went in for tea.



OH my goodness! Look how beautiful your girls are!! I would show them off any chance i get!!


----------



## Kathleendan

My daughter had her appt. about 2 weeks ago.  She is 9 and absolutely loved it.  The expression she had on her face when they turned her around to see herself was priceless.  I've seen some negative comments on BBB and I'd just like to say that it was an amazing experience for us.  The hairstyle stayed in for two days with lots of rides, sleeping and swimming and I had to finally make her take it out as it was getting pretty messy.  I would highly recommend this to anyone.  I haven't got the Photopass Pictures back yet but here are some that I took of her with her Diva hairstyle.


----------



## PirateMomma412

Wow! Your princess is absolutely beautiful! And booo to all those who have anything bad to say about the BBB, and the magic they create! You can see the wonder in these girls faces, even those who are on the verge of leaving their  behind...this just lets them be a princess a little longer! Goodness knows they grow up all too fast!


----------



## theparsons

AngieBelle said:


> Oh hello!  I spoke to you and your girls at the boutique!  I'm the FGIT who loves Belle and kept admiring your daughter's Ariel dress!
> 
> You're right that the bun taken down does look a lot like Jasmine's hair.    We get many princesses who want hair that looks like a specific princess.




Oh wow!  What a small world (everybody sing it now)....we do remember you Angie.   Thank you and all the FGIT's who helped make this such a special memory for us!


----------



## theparsons

Atchley said:


> Are the shoes included in the price?  And if so, what if they don't have the shoe size that you need?  Is the price a little lower?  I am assuming that maybe they ring everything up seperately like the dress, crown, wand, etc;.
> Thanks




The Castle package includes the hair, makeup, nails, costume, crown, wand and shoes.  Plus a photo package....while everyone can get their pictures taken this package includes photos they'll print for you to take home (1 6x8 and four 4x6 in a holder).   

I don't know what they do if the shoes don't fit (can't help invoking images of Cinderella's slipper here!)....since the crowns and wands are available all over the park I'd venture to guess they'd never run out of those, but if the shoes don't come in a large enough size....I'm guessing they'd have to make some adjustment.  Of course, since each item can be purchased separately it is probably easily calculated.  I'd be more concerned about the disappointment....especially right now with my girls....they still love their princesses and yet we're not finding any t-shirts or other clothing in their next size....so that's very soon going to be a problem.  I've been buying all the Princess fabric I can find in hopes that I can make them a few items so stave off that disappointment, lol.   It appears that Disney marketing feels that once a girl has reached size 12 or up that her interests turn to HSM or Hananah Montana....and that's probably true for many, but not us.   

I'd say that if your child is near the top of the size table, you might want to call and talk with them, or maybe PM one of the FGIT on this thread and discuss the options before you get there.  That way you can be prepared....and maybe be sure that you purchase the dress and accessories she'll want and can get before you get there.   The other two packages available are: 

Coach which includes the hairstyle and makeup. 

Crown:  Hairstyle, makeup and nails.  

So, as you can see, the Castle package only adds on the clothes and accessories and photo package.   If you're not doing the Photopass CD, you can still purchase the photos that you want...so you won't lose out on any aspect of the packages just because the shoes don't fit.  

Oh...and no matter which package you choose......also included for the fairytale style hair is the little silver bun crown....because the other two styles don't have a bun, they don't get the crown, but they get the hair extension pieces for the Diva style and the Pop style comes with those colorful hair accessories.   ALL the girls get the face jewels, Mickey head barrette and the pink sash that says BBB.


----------



## theparsons

pl'smama said:


>





Wow, your DDs look wonderful!  Beautiful picture.  Are they twins?

Suz[/QUOTE]

Yes, they are identical twins.  This is actually the first time they have ever dressed differently "in public".   But they love different princesses so they had to have "their" princesses dress.   Jessica (in pink) loves Ariel but didn't want to be a mermaid (that's not a princess, mom) and she doesn't like the white wedding gown, so she's wearing a homemade Ariel's Dinner Dress!  Meghan has Belle's yellow dress as well as this winter dress and had a very difficult time deciding which to wear.  She decided the night before we left when I told her we weren't packing two huge dresses and if she didn't choose I'd make her wear a Jasmine outfit (my favorite Princess).   She made her choice on the spot.


----------



## theparsons

PirateMomma412 said:


> OH my goodness! Look how beautiful your girls are!! I would show them off any chance i get!!




Thanks!


----------



## Atchley

the parsons-- Thanks for the info!  I may go ahead and call just to check.

Kathleendan-Is that a Jasmine Dress on your DD?  Is that the new Jasmine style or do they still have the blue outfit too.  DD will have just turned 10 when we go.  Did your DD feel too old?  I'm afraid she (my DD) might feel out of place.
Thanks


----------



## Kathleendan

Atchley said:


> Kathleendan-Is that a Jasmine Dress on your DD?  Is that the new Jasmine style or do they still have the blue outfit too.  DD will have just turned 10 when we go.  Did your DD feel too old?  I'm afraid she (my DD) might feel out of place.
> Thanks



It is a Jasmine costume, we bought it at the Disney store here in Halifax in October and she wore it for Halloween as well, not sure if they have it at DW or not.  They do still have the blue costume but it was alot more money.  My daughter did not feel too old at all and she's a very mature 9, she absolutely LOVED IT!!  She has been telling everyone about it.  She really liked the whole idea of everyone telling her how beautiful she looked and all the CM were calling her "Your Highness" and were bowing to her which she thought was great.  I don't think you daughter would feel out of place at all.


----------



## Kathleendan

PirateMomma412 said:


> Wow! Your princess is absolutely beautiful! And booo to all those who have anything bad to say about the BBB, and the magic they create! You can see the wonder in these girls faces, even those who are on the verge of leaving their  behind...this just lets them be a princess a little longer! Goodness knows they grow up all too fast!



Thank you!  It was a little scary looking at her because she's only nine, I kept thinking, what am I in for, stay a little girl a bit longer


----------



## PirateMomma412

Kathleendan said:


> Thank you!  It was a little scary looking at her because she's only nine, I kept thinking, what am I in for, stay a little girl a bit longer



Isn't that the truth?! Thats why I love Disney so much! It lets us all stay a kid forever!


----------



## PirateMomma412

Has anyone heard anything lately about WDW adding   party dates in April? I am sooo hoping they do!


----------



## becca011906

Ya know i'm just shocked they haven't yet... it's Feb. the parties are 'asumed' for early/mid april... that's only 8-10 weeks from now??? what the heck is that enough time to sell tickets? When did they first anounce the dates of the jan/Feb/march parties though??? and it says online that the parties will be in Aug. so why not in april/may yet??? It's really confusing to me... don't get the motive behind waiting...


----------



## pl'smama

Kathleendan said:


> My daughter had her appt. about 2 weeks ago.  She is 9 and absolutely loved it.  The expression she had on her face when they turned her around to see herself was priceless.  I've seen some negative comments on BBB and I'd just like to say that it was an amazing experience for us.  The hairstyle stayed in for two days with lots of rides, sleeping and swimming and I had to finally make her take it out as it was getting pretty messy.  I would highly recommend this to anyone.  I haven't got the Photopass Pictures back yet but here are some that I took of her with her Diva hairstyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your DD is just lovely!  What a beautiful princess she makes.  THank you for sharing the photos.
> 
> Suz


----------



## Blaze12

pl'smama/Suz,  

You need to stay away from that other BBB creepy thread!!  You are cracking me up, though!!!    It helps me NOT to post in it, when you have already posted what I was already thinking every time!


----------



## pl'smama

Blaze12 said:


> pl'smama/Suz,
> 
> You need to stay away from that other BBB creepy thread!!  You are cracking me up, though!!!    It helps me NOT to post in it, when you have already posted what I was already thinking every time!



Thanks Blaze, I know I need to be talked down when I see threads like that!  I tend to speak before I think and sometimes  , it gets me in trouble.  It is just so hard when the darn system or whatever it is, sends me the notification of the new post, I have to read it.  But for someone to use words like horrifying to describe their own child  , well that just makes me sad, upset and a few other words I can not use on this board.  Thankfully I have this thread and the lovely people on it to turn to (and watch my back )

Suz


----------



## pixleyyy

We did BBB on Jan. 29 for my daughters 7th birthday.  She had a great time!  Our FGIT was Connie, I think (I'll have to go check the pics) and she was wonderful.  There was another wonderful FGIT doing DD's nails and she was just awesome, so nice and talkative about all things magical and princessy.  My daughter had a great time and really loved it.  

Unfortunately the Photopass photographer got in my way during the glittering/wishing part and then he didn't even get a good photo.  Grrrr!  

Oh, and the hairstyle barely stayed in the one day.  Forget about wearing it two days, that wasn't going to happen.  But she was a beautiful princess for a day and she loved it.  

I'll post pics when I get my photopass CD.


----------



## Fire14

PirateMomma412 said:


> Does anyone know if I can change our BBB package after we get there, or do I have to do it before? We reserved the Castle pkg, but I just found a gorgeous Tink costume online, so we don't need the "whole" pkg! Help please? We will probably change to the Crown pkg.


I did bACK IN oct. In mine case I just added nails since price change went into effect and it was 4.00 more.


----------



## Disney Mom of 3

I noticed on the earlier threads with pictures, that the background they used to take pictures where like a marbled off-white colored background, and now they are using just a blue background for the photo shoot.  Does anyone know why they switched it to blue,  I think the other background looked more princessy.


----------



## pixleyyy

The photoshoot at the Expo building in MK is the blue background.


----------



## DisDancerina

theparsons said:


> Oh yeah.....wanted to let those who have a daughter who loves Jasmine know something we discovered.
> 
> My girls had the Fairytale Princess style done on Thursday.....the "do" was still nearly perfect on Friday, but by Saturday Jessica's bun was falling, so I had to take it down.  But, I left the ponytail in with the piece of hair that wraps around the Pony-O and the little clear rubber bands.   While this wasn't as full and fluffy of hair at the top of her head as Jasmine wears....she commented that the ponytail looked just like Jasmines, right down to the rubber bands going down Jasmine's ponytail.
> 
> So while FGIT's aren't allowed to change the style any.....there's nothing to say that if you have a Jasmine that you can't take it down a little to give her the long ponytail affect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is after 2 days, so it's a little bedraggled looking, but you should be able to see how it could easily be very Jasmine-like.
> 
> Oh...and just because I'm so proud of how beautiful they are, here's my girls after BBB.  The photo is taken at the lobby of the GF, just before we went in for tea.



Pretty 


I'm 13, if I brought my own dress, could I just wear it for the pictures? Or can I wear it longer?


----------



## pl'smama

DisDancerina said:


> Pretty
> 
> 
> I'm 13, if I brought my own dress, could I just wear it for the pictures? Or can I wear it longer?




I read here recently that the guideline of 10 years old and younger is just a guideline.  The poster was told by a CM that if a child or young person is wearing a costume and does not appear to be an adult then they can be over 10 years old and wear the costume in the parks.  The main reason for saying anyone over 10 can't wear the costume is to deter adults from wearing them ( other than at things like MNSSHP).  I hope this helps.

Suz


----------



## DisDancerina

pl'smama said:


> I read here recently that the guideline of 10 years old and younger is just a guideline.  The poster was told by a CM that if a child or young person is wearing a costume and does not appear to be an adult then they can be over 10 years old and wear the costume in the parks.  The main reason for saying anyone over 10 can't wear the costume is to deter adults from wearing them ( other than at things like MNSSHP).  I hope this helps.
> 
> Suz




WOOT! I'm 3 years older and I deffinetly look young for my age. I just turned 12 in December. People always think I'm 10. It's bad, but that's when I don't wear all my Bare Minerals make-up! I think I can pull it off. Anyone got more ideas? 

What about for Rosie? You think she could, she looks older than she is, she looks 10, but she's eight. 

Weird, it's 10 at WDW; 9 at DLR!


----------



## becca011906

Anyone know for sure if you can use disney gift cards at the BBB ? We just got done ordering some for our trip in hopes of paying for the BBB w/ one of them... kinda our way of prepaying for differant things! LOL


----------



## madfelice

becca011906 said:


> Anyone know for sure if you can use disney gift cards at the BBB ? We just got done ordering some for our trip in hopes of paying for the BBB w/ one of them... kinda our way of prepaying for differant things! LOL



I was told yes you can by one of the FGMiT here.


----------



## DisDancerina

Ok, I'm a little dimwitted. I just thought, July: Busy, sweaty, hot, and humid. Hmm, I don't think we'll be doing dresses   We'll just get the crown packages!


----------



## teresajoy

theparsons said:


> Ok, this worried me a great deal.....the last thing I needed was to have them be told to leave, we simply had too much emotionally invested in yesterday to have it messed up this way.  Since we were going to the Castle for BBB, then over to the GF for tea and the photoshoot and then returning to the Castle for dinner, well, I didn't want to try to sneak their costumes in and then later have trouble as we were trying to return for dinner....that would have been a disaster, plus I'm not one to like to try to sneak one by anyone, I much prefer the straightforward approach.
> 
> So....I had the girls dress in regular clothes, carried their gowns on hangers, and had no questions asked when we entered the gates.  But I was still concerned that once they were dressed up, we might have trouble....so we stopped off at City Hall to clear up the policy.   The first CM was quick to say there "should" be no problem.  Well, that wasn't quite the wording I wanted, I wanted no part of "should".....so she called someone else to come talk to me.  I explained about how we'd made the appointment months ago, and at that time they knew the girls were 11, and they knew we were bringing our own gown, no mention was made of not being ok to wear them in the park.  That just the day before a chat board had said I might have trouble and I wanted to be sure there wasn't going to be.  I pointed out not only the emotional chaos this would cause, but that financially we were stuck with appointments for both BBB where a no-show would cost us a deposit, and more so that the Castle dinner required even more notice for cancelling.
> 
> Tess, the CM I spoke with assured me there was no problem.  That the policy didn't have a specific age....it was "adult" and was often misquoted because my girls being 11 meant they had an adult AP/ticket.   The policy was simply so that the other guests would not mistake the "adult" as a cast member (she also spoke of the security risk for masked costumes worn by adults).  She said it was clear that my girls were girls and not adults, so she promised we'd not have trouble.   Knowing that others reading this board might have even older girls than mine, I asked casually how they determined the "adult" versus the "older girl"....thinking also to the fact that if we had a good time with this then it's possible we'd want to do it again when we come back in a couple years and my girls would then be teens.   She did say they use a case by case decision process, but that this was one of the reasons that the reservation folks ask the princess-to-be's age and whether they'll be bringing a costume.   I didn't pursue this much more because we wanted to get on with our adventure....but I'm not sure how a CM on the phone could determine if a, say, 16 year old could be confused for a real character or not.   Looking back now though, I can say that while I saw many teens and adults with the hairdo, I didn't see anyone older than my girls in costume...and honestly not any even slightly younger than my girls.  I'm guessing here, but perhaps it's not a big issue because most girls stop wanting to dress up in the Princess costumes before they reach 10 or 11?   That may be why there are very very few costumes in sizes about 10-12?   Again, that's just guessing on my part, but we have found among my girls' peers that most are "over" the princesses and on to Hanah Montana and High School Musical and such.   My girls aren't interested in those, they still love their princesses!
> 
> By the way....I'm glad now that this "controversy" came up because it meant the girls got to use the very elegant dressing room to change.  Had they worn their dresses through the gate we would have missed this glamorous beginning, and the fun photos we got of them helping each other dress.  It was quite a large area too...two girls, grandma and I all fit with plenty of room to move around.   I highly recommend carrying your gown in so you can start your adventure getting dressed!
> 
> After the BBB session as we walked down Main Street and had Photopass ops done several times, we realized that several people were taking pictures of the girls.....including one very funny man who literally was running around them in circles snapping photos like a paparazzi around Britney Spears, much to the amusement of my girls.  They actually asked me if I'd hired that man as part of the surprises I promised them!   I wish I'd thought of it,  as it certainly made them feel extra glamorous!   I think some of the attraction was because there were two of them (identical twins) and they were older.    They got attention everywhere we went...the CMs would fuss over them calling them Princess, several bowing/curtesy to the girls.  We weren't positive which boat to take to the GF and the girls asked the captain before we got on to be sure and he told them that if the Princesses wished to go to GF he would make sure to stop there for them!
> 
> Strangers would come up and tell them (or sometimes me) how beautiful they were, and many asked questions about where/how, and even why they were dressed up.   We turned a lot of people onto the BBB, I can tell you!    And while I arrived that morning thinking who would mistake an 11 year old as a cast member, we also had a couple of little ones asking if they were "real" princesses and one little girl maybe 4 years old asked them to sign the autograph book!  (which they did after I explained to the mom that they weren't characters! but mom asked them to anyway).
> 
> This was a wonderful experience!  FGIT Amanda, did both my girls (I had specifically asked that the girls go one after the other because I wanted to videotape the whole thing for each girl.  I do think my request kinda threw them as there was a bit of fluttering about to figure out how to do this, and twice while my second daughter waited a FGIT asked her name amid concern that she was just waiting and not being done up, but they were totally gracious about letting me have my wish...and we got the perfect chair for it....it was a back corner near a door to the outside.  I was able to stand by this door and not be in FGIT's way, but also not be in the aisle or on the parents' seats having our video interrupted by the many people that walked by, so that location was just wonderful).  Amanda was so patient with Meghan, who went first...the girls have a LOT of hair, down to their waist and she had to twice roll up Meghan's hair to get it just right, and Amanda was worried about Meghan sitting there so long, apologized several times.  Meghan & I were just thrilled that she cared enough to be sure it was perfect!  When it was Jessica's turn, Amanda joked that now she knew what to do with that long hair!  So it was probably good that Amanda did them both, as Meghan took about 35 minutes, Jessica only about 15....if Jessica had had another FGIT she too may have gone long.
> 
> Something  I noticed...we had 11am and 11:20 appts....when we arrived about 10:40 it was jam packed.  Trying to go to the back to the dressing room involved a lot of manuevering around parents watching (which is when I started my concern about videotaping with people walking by, lol).  Every chair was full, the front lobby was standing room only and it was a bit noisy and chaotic.   By the time Amanda was half way through with Meghan it was definitely quieter, less crowded and there was plenty of opportunity for Grandma sitting on the parents seats to get some still photos.   I would guess this might be because a lot of girls were being done up for lunch????
> 
> And a word about how wonderful the FGIT's are even after your session is over.  As I've said, we did BBB mid morning, then went to GF for tea, a photoshoot, came back to MK changed our Castle dinner appointment to later (that tea is very filling!) and went on some rides.  Jessica reached up to scratch her head and ended up pulling a chunk of hair out of her bun.  I tried tucking it back in, but it was obviously not perfect, but still cute.   Meghan later lost her face jewel somewhere (we think maybe inside Philharmagic brushing the glasses across her face).  Meghan was in tears over this loss.  So I decided to head over to BBB and see if I could purchase another face jewel (we did have the extras in our BBB bag, but it was in a locker wayyyy up there and they were already starting to shooo people out of Fantasyland because of Wishes prep so my legs appreciated that I didn't want to walk that far and my excuse was the Wishes prep, lol).   Anyway....when I explained what happened to Meghan and offered to buy another jewel, two FGIT's rushed away and came back with more jewels and put them on Meghan, and refused payment.   I then figured, hey, why not push a good thing....and asked it I could have a little hair spray or goo to fix Jessica's bun.  A FGIT whisked Jessica away while I was still trying to pay for the jewels...by the time I got back to the chair they were taking her bun OUT and planning to redo it.   I quickly said I didn't think they needed to do that and was firmly (and sweetly) told by FGIT that HER princesses would be perfect!  So they took all the little bands out, redid those, put the bun back, more pixie dust, and a quick short reveal.  Then they resprayed Meghan's hair too, adding more pixie dust and then FGIT winked at the girls and said "yes?" and apparently I'd missed some cues, next thing I know "I" have pixie dust all over my hair!     I am forever grateful for the FGIT's who took my tired babies and fixed them both up so they felt as good as new for our dinner at the Castle....it was definitely above and beyond what I was expecting.  I had just hoped for a small spray of goo to hold the wayward hair in place better, not redoing half of her hair!  I'll admit that I kinda figured that they'd replace Meghan's jewel, but I was fully prepared to pay for them if necessary.
> 
> This was a magical day for the girls....something they'd planned, and I had filled in with a few surprises, since last Spring.  They'd saved their money to pay for it, and this day quickly took on a center-stage aura for our entire trip.  We spent the first 2 1/2 weeks of our trip anticipating this day....I hope the remaining 11 days aren't a let-down,  without it to look forward to!
> 
> Ok...time to go wake the Princesses and see how their dos held up to a night of sleep.



Thank you so much for all that information!!! I'm guessing that my 13 year old neice will have no problems dressed up. No one would ever mistake her for an adult, maybe a 9 year old, but not an adult! Your little trip report has made me very excited about going!!! (not that I wasn't allready!) 

Do you really have to bring your own brush, or do they always have combs to use?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Hi everyone I just walked in the door a little while ago and I wanted to post before I forget.

Alice & Pocahontas~ 45 dollars (not available @ BBB)
High School Musical & Hannah Montana~ 55 dollars (not available @ BBB)
Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Snow White, Jasmine, Minnie Mouse, Sleeping Beauty~ 64.95
Xmas Belle~ 85 dollars (I forgot to look at the price for the wedding ariel but I believe it is this price as well.)

gloves and purse 14 dollars
wand 15 dollars
crown 16 dollars
shoes range from 18-24 dollars

I do have pics but you will have to wait till this evening for me to update b/c I need some sleep after driving for 10hrs.


----------



## DisDancerina

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Hi everyone I just walked in the door a little while ago and I wanted to post before I forget.
> 
> Alice & Pocahontas~ 45 dollars (not available @ BBB)
> High School Musical & Hannah Montana~ 55 dollars (not available @ BBB)
> Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Snow White, Jasmine, Minnie Mouse, Sleeping Beauty~ 64.95
> Xmas Belle~ 85 dollars (I forgot to look at the price for the wedding ariel but I believe it is this price as well.)
> 
> gloves and purse 14 dollars
> wand 15 dollars
> crown 16 dollars
> shoes range from 18-24 dollars
> 
> I do have pics but you will have to wait till this evening for me to update b/c I need some sleep after driving for 10hrs.



Sleep, smeep!


----------



## shoppgirl

I have read that when you opt for the nails, they give you "press on" type false nails.  I thought I saw some photos of girls getting nail polish put on instead.  Do you get the choice of false nails or nail polish? If you only purchase the Coach package (hair and makeup) will they also paint your nails? Also if you booked a Crown package, but then want the lesser Coach package do you have to call to make a new reservation under the cheaper package and cancel the original?  I hope this makes sense to someone!  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

We did the castle package and mine weren't given a choice of press on nails.  They just had their own nails painted.  They did get to choose the colour though.


----------



## theparsons

teresajoy said:


> Thank you so much for all that information!!! I'm guessing that my 13 year old neice will have no problems dressed up. No one would ever mistake her for an adult, maybe a 9 year old, but not an adult! Your little trip report has made me very excited about going!!! (not that I wasn't allready!)
> 
> Do you really have to bring your own brush, or do they always have combs to use?




We were told to bring brushes...and did..... but  FGIT used a comb and never asked us for the brushes, and frankly I didn't even think of them so never offered them.   I did see one little girl come in with "bed head"...seriously, it looked like Mom hadn't brushed her hair since the night before!   I'm guessing in a case like that the little comb they use would never make it through.  I only saw the girl in the lobby so I don't know what or how they dealt with her rat's nest.    My girls have very long (to their waist almost) and very thick hair, so we spent extra time that morning before leaving for the park being sure that not only the top of their hair was tangle free, but also the underneath part...because we knew they'd be brushing it up to put in the bun and the girls are very sensitive about hair pulling, so we did the tears at home instead, lol.  Then we took the Monorail instead of the boat, lol.  

I'd say just be sure her hair is very well brushed.....if she's got that wispy thin hair that any breeze it going to tangle, then yes, bring a brush along so that the FGIT's aren't having to try to untangle her hair with a comb.  

We got to bring the combs home too....which was great because we are going to the PP&P tonight and we're going to try to recreate the "do".   I found the same brand of wax and hairspray at Sally's Beauty Supply (on I-192 in the parking lot with Target and Joanns).   Wish me luck, lol.


----------



## robinc71

These were a few of the pics from My DD's day.  It was the day before her Birthday and as you can see, we didn't do the biggest package but they still took tons of pics of her when we stopped by


----------



## DisDancerina

BUMP for more pics!


----------



## libinatorsmom

we are doing the castle package.... do you get shoes and wand and all that stuff....


----------



## Fire14

shoppgirl said:


> I have read that when you opt for the nails, they give you "press on" type false nails. I thought I saw some photos of girls getting nail polish put on instead. Do you get the choice of false nails or nail polish? If you only purchase the Coach package (hair and makeup) will they also paint your nails? Also if you booked a Crown package, but then want the lesser Coach package do you have to call to make a new reservation under the cheaper package and cancel the original? I hope this makes sense to someone! Thanks for any advice.


 

I was only offered nail polish color choice, The press on nails wouldn't last 3 sec on me much less a child. 
If you are doing Coach pkg. That is hair and make up, Crown is Hair, makeup, nails. Castle is whole 9 yards. 

I would call if you can to downgrade pkg. but if you can't, you can't. Only time it REALLY makes a big difference is in Castle pkg. as they need to allow dressing/changing time and I'd think try to costume of choice on hand. 
I know last time I checked prices it  was roughly 4.00 more to have nails done and you get 2 bottles of polish to take with you, so I'd do it.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

We were there on tuesday and my dd did the middle package she was offered the press on nails or the nail polish. She opted for the polish and got to choose between pink or blue and she chose pink but got to keep the pink and the blue.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

libinatorsmom said:


> we are doing the castle package.... do you get shoes and wand and all that stuff....


 
Yes, The castle package comes w/ the crown makeover and your choice of costume and matching accessories.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I also wanted to post that while I was there in the Emporium on main street they had cinderella, wedding ariel, tink, jasmine, belle, & minnie in a size 14, this size was available in all the costumes but not all at this location and they had like two in everyone in that size. I hope this helps for everyone looking for a larger size.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

In alittle bit when my laptop wakes up I will be posting the picks that I have of the costumes the only ones I don't have pics of are red belle, alice, and pochohatas b/c I took my pics at the gift shop in the conteporary. Also they have a pirate girl costume which I have seen before but the only place that I saw it this trip was in the gift shop right out side or the pirates ride.


----------



## DisDancerina

robinc71 said:


> These were a few of the pics from My DD's day.  It was the day before her Birthday and as you can see, we didn't do the biggest package but they still took tons of pics of her when we stopped by



She looks darling


----------



## robinc71

DisDancerina said:


> She looks darling



Thanks They took a lot more pics than this but these are my 3 favs.  She really had a lot of fun!!  We are planning on taking her and her 2 cousins there together when we go back in September.  We're sort of having a princess trip.....All girls...Can't Wait


----------



## memobrien

We went on Jan 18th to the DTD location.  We bought our dress from home.  Also, my daughter had gotten her nails done at home with Mickeys on them.  So we opted to do the basic package.  Also, My daughter has LOTS of hair and it is to her waist.  The FGIT was great.  She put extra elastics in to make sure it stayed well.  Also, I mentioned that we were going to breakfast at CRT the next morning.  She said...no problem we can make this last.

Well let me tell you it lasted for DAYS!  then the bun started to come loose I took it out and left the pony.  It looked great!

My daughter is 5 and just LOVED the whole experience!  The FGIT were great.  She LOVED being called Princess everywhere.  And even though we brought the dress with us, they let us go into the dressing room to change.  We  have LOTS of pictures.  But I thought I would just post one or two.  hehe

Maura






[BR]





[BR]


----------



## teresajoy

theparsons said:


> We were told to bring brushes...and did..... but  FGIT used a comb and never asked us for the brushes, and frankly I didn't even think of them so never offered them.   I did see one little girl come in with "bed head"...seriously, it looked like Mom hadn't brushed her hair since the night before!   I'm guessing in a case like that the little comb they use would never make it through.  I only saw the girl in the lobby so I don't know what or how they dealt with her rat's nest.    My girls have very long (to their waist almost) and very thick hair, so we spent extra time that morning before leaving for the park being sure that not only the top of their hair was tangle free, but also the underneath part...because we knew they'd be brushing it up to put in the bun and the girls are very sensitive about hair pulling, so we did the tears at home instead, lol.  Then we took the Monorail instead of the boat, lol.
> 
> I'd say just be sure her hair is very well brushed.....if she's got that wispy thin hair that any breeze it going to tangle, then yes, bring a brush along so that the FGIT's aren't having to try to untangle her hair with a comb.
> 
> We got to bring the combs home too....which was great because we are going to the PP&P tonight and we're going to try to recreate the "do".   I found the same brand of wax and hairspray at Sally's Beauty Supply (on I-192 in the parking lot with Target and Joanns).   Wish me luck, lol.



Good idea about not taking the boat!! I hadn't thought of that! 

Which products did they use that you are buying? I'd like to try this out before we go! Your daughters looked gorgeous by the way! 



robinc71 said:


> These were a few of the pics from My DD's day.  It was the day before her Birthday and as you can see, we didn't do the biggest package but they still took tons of pics of her when we stopped by


She is so cute! 


memobrien said:


> We went on Jan 18th to the DTD location.  We bought our dress from home.  Also, my daughter had gotten her nails done at home with Mickeys on them.  So we opted to do the basic package.  Also, My daughter has LOTS of hair and it is to her waist.  The FGIT was great.  She put extra elastics in to make sure it stayed well.  Also, I mentioned that we were going to breakfast at CRT the next morning.  She said...no problem we can make this last.
> 
> Well let me tell you it lasted for DAYS!  then the bun started to come loose I took it out and left the pony.  It looked great!
> 
> My daughter is 5 and just LOVED the whole experience!  The FGIT were great.  She LOVED being called Princess everywhere.  And even though we brought the dress with us, they let us go into the dressing room to change.  We  have LOTS of pictures.  But I thought I would just post one or two.  hehe
> 
> Maura



She looks so pretty! So, we should let them know if we want the style to last for more than a day? Has anyone went swimming and got this wet and still had it last, or is that the end of it? I was thinking of getting Lyddy and Arminda swimming caps to keep their hair dry!

And, my 13 year old neice finally told me that she wants a Snow White dress! She took a LOOOONG time to decide!


----------



## teresajoy

DisDancerina said:


> I'm 13, if I brought my own dress, could I just wear it for the pictures? Or can I wear it longer?



What dress were you thinking of getting? Just out of curiosity!


----------



## shoppgirl

Fire14 said:


> I was only offered nail polish color choice, The press on nails wouldn't last 3 sec on me much less a child.
> If you are doing Coach pkg. That is hair and make up, Crown is Hair, makeup, nails. Castle is whole 9 yards.
> 
> I would call if you can to downgrade pkg. but if you can't, you can't. Only time it REALLY makes a big difference is in Castle pkg. as they need to allow dressing/changing time and I'd think try to costume of choice on hand.
> I know last time I checked prices it  was roughly 4.00 more to have nails done and you get 2 bottles of polish to take with you, so I'd do it.



Thanks to everyone with their replies to my question.  I knew that I didn't want the fake nails, but thought that the girls would love to get their nails done by the FGIT.  That's why I went with the middle package with the nails.  It is most definitely worth it to go for the  hair makeup and nails for only $4 more.  But I didn't want to pay for fake nails I didn't want!  Glad to hear that polish is an option!!!


----------



## DisDancerina

teresajoy said:


> What dress were you thinking of getting? Just out of curiosity!


Either....
Cinderella
Snow White
Tink (Top Choice Under Belle and Cinderella)
Let's just number them! Haha!
1. Cinderella
2. Belle
3. Tink
4. Aurora
5. Jasmine
6. Snow White

Yeah, that's what I was thinking 



shoppgirl said:


> Thanks to everyone with their replies to my question.  I knew that I didn't want the fake nails, but thought that the girls would love to get their nails done by the FGIT.  That's why I went with the middle package with the nails.  It is most definitely worth it to go for the  hair makeup and nails for only $4 more.  But I didn't want to pay for fake nails I didn't want!  Glad to hear that polish is an option!!!



I know, I mean who wants fake nails at WDW??... They limit you!


----------



## robinc71

She is so cute! 


Thanks!  We were able to recreate to look the following day but only becase we never got her hair wet.


----------



## DisDancerina

robinc71 said:


> She is so cute!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  We were able to recreate to look the following day but only becase we never got her hair wet.



I don't think I'll be getting my hair wet much either.


----------



## pixleyyy

I don't have my Photopass CD yet but here is one during picture and one after picture of my daughter.  Her wonderful FGIT's were Connie (who did her hair and finishing touches) and Daisy (who did her nails and chatted with her).


----------



## DisDancerina

pixleyyy said:


> I don't have my Photopass CD yet but here is one during picture and one after picture of my daughter.  Her wonderful FGIT's were Connie (who did her hair and finishing touches) and Daisy (who did her nails and chatted with her).



She's adorable! Did you already have the dress?


----------



## pixleyyy

Yes, I did have the dress already.  I got a great deal on it online at the Disney store outlet in December.


----------



## kaleighmariesmom

I have a question.. what is the youngest you can bring someone??? My DD will be 2 1/2 and I know it "say" 3 and up but can I bring her to get somethign done?? i love this stuff.... I dont want to wait until next time we go


----------



## karajeboo

Our appt is at the castle in the morning before MK opens?  How many can accompany our DD?  I know DH will want to come with us (wild horses couldn't keep me away!) but thought maybe I'd invite MIL, too.  I know we have to give our res# to security so just thought maybe the limited the number?


----------



## becca011906

I don't think they have an actual limit, and i'm sure it'd be no problem to take MIL w/ ya, we will be my whole family the 5 of us. since it will take me with dd2 dh with dd1 and then poor ds will have to put up with it! LOL


----------



## DisDancerina

becca011906 said:


> I don't think they have an actual limit, and i'm sure it'd be no problem to take MIL w/ ya, we will be my whole family the 5 of us. since it will take me with dd2 dh with dd1 and then poor ds will have to put up with it! LOL


----------



## jnjusoioa

Hi All, I was wondering, I heard at Christmas they have a red and green hair piece that they used with the Pop Princess look, I was just curious if anyone had a photo of that, would love to see it, I am sure hoping they have it again this year. Thanks a million.


----------



## bistrogirl

kaleighmariesmom said:


> I have a question.. what is the youngest you can bring someone??? My DD will be 2 1/2 and I know it "say" 3 and up but can I bring her to get somethign done?? i love this stuff.... I dont want to wait until next time we go



I had the same question... DD will be 33 months on our trip and I would really like to get something done for her as well...  I might call the boutique today and see.  Will post reply as soon as I find out.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## CamAnd

karajeboo said:


> Our appt is at the castle in the morning before MK opens?  How many can accompany our DD?  I know DH will want to come with us (wild horses couldn't keep me away!) but thought maybe I'd invite MIL, too.  I know we have to give our res# to security so just thought maybe the limited the number?



That's my question too!  Our appt. for BBB is 8:10am at Magic Kingdom.  We are staying off site so our entire party would be driving up at the same time.  Would they let everyone in?*I mean at the gate?*



DisDancerina said:


>


Does that mean Doubtful?


----------



## pixleyyy

There were 7 in our party, only one getting the BBB.  They let us all in the gate without hassle.  While at the BBB 1 or 2 of us would watch her at a time and the rest would wait in the waiting room.  This was not required, but we wanted to be respectful of all the other BBB guests and their families and not overload the makeover area.


----------



## stagemomto3

CamAnd said:


> That's my question too!  Our appt. for BBB is 8:10am at Magic Kingdom.  We are staying off site so our entire party would be driving up at the same time.  Would they let everyone in?



I think it really depends on the situation.  We've been twice, once when it was very crowded, and once when it was much less so.  The time it was crowded there were CM's actively asking for only one parent with each child, and for the rest to stay in the waiting area (or go ride a ride!).  The other time I saw several families with two parents, and no one seemed to mind.


----------



## disney[xo]sweetie

ok, so my dd13 REALLY wants to do this, with the castle package, but i just dont want to shell out $150+ for it! she kinda wants a dress, but i know they frown upon wearing it in the parks (other then mnnshp) so, if anyone has pictures or opinions about what they do with teenagers and the different packages, that would be fabulous.


----------



## Cree629

bistrogirl said:


> I had the same question... DD will be 33 months on our trip and I would really like to get something done for her as well...  I might call the boutique today and see.  Will post reply as soon as I find out.  Fingers crossed!



Our DD did the BBB last month wen she was 32 months old.  I never told them her age when I booked it, and they did not ask.  I did tell our FGIT that she was only 2 1/2, and she was fine with it.  I think the key is to make sure you think it's something your little one will sit for and enjoy.  My DD LOVES to dress up, have her nails and makeup done, etc.  I knew she would sit like a pro and I knew she would love it.  You know your daughter best!  If you think she would enjoy it, go for it!


----------



## Blaze12

disney[xo]sweetie;23158722 said:
			
		

> ok, so my dd13 REALLY wants to do this, with the castle package, but i just dont want to shell out $150+ for it! she kinda wants a dress, but i know they frown upon wearing it in the parks (other then mnnshp) so, if anyone has pictures or opinions about what they do with teenagers and the different packages, that would be fabulous.



I am not sure about what they offer that is different for teenagers, but they do have high school musical costumes and I 'think' hannah montana.  I know someone posted pictures of some costumes recently, but I cant seem to find them in this thread.


----------



## disney[xo]sweetie

Blaze12 said:


> I am not sure about what they offer that is different for teenagers, but they do have high school musical costumes and I 'think' hannah montana.  I know someone posted pictures of some costumes recently, but I cant seem to find them in this thread.



ok, yeah shes not a big HM or HSM fan, so i think we probably would just do hair and makeup then!


----------



## BeeBopp

Did this picture show up?


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I think my DD who will be nearly 4 or 4 when we go not decided on dates yet will love this, i just have a question...

Do they do a Jasmine costume as i have not seen one anywhere?


----------



## disney[xo]sweetie

BeeBopp said:


> Did this picture show up?



yeah it showed up, and WOW! nice cake! i want cake now! but not any cake, i want THAT cake!


----------



## haley123

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I think my DD who will be nearly 4 or 4 when we go not decided on dates yet will love this, i just have a question...
> 
> Do they do a Jasmine costume as i have not seen one anywhere?



Yes they do have a Jasmine costume.


----------



## robinc71

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I think my DD who will be nearly 4 or 4 when we go not decided on dates yet will love this, i just have a question...
> 
> Do they do a Jasmine costume as i have not seen one anywhere?



Here is a pic of the Jasmine costume that we got while there in 4/2007. Not the greatest pic of my kiddo but at least you can see the costume. I didn't get it while at BBB but bought it the next day in MK at Tinks shop


----------



## ElmerTinaRh

We took our granddaughter last May and are going again this May.  Can anyone tell us how much the photo shoots were.  We didn't have the photos done last year, but I would like to take her this year.  They are all soo beautiful.


----------



## becca011906

I have a few of the jasmine costume... before the BBB


----------



## teresajoy

DisDancerina said:


> Either....
> Cinderella
> Snow White
> Tink (Top Choice Under Belle and Cinderella)
> Let's just number them! Haha!
> 1. Cinderella
> 2. Belle
> 3. Tink
> 4. Aurora
> 5. Jasmine
> 6. Snow White
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was thinking



My 13 year old neice has decided on Snow White. Unless, she changes her mind before May! 



pixleyyy said:


> I don't have my Photopass CD yet but here is one during picture and one after picture of my daughter.  Her wonderful FGIT's were Connie (who did her hair and finishing touches) and Daisy (who did her nails and chatted with her).


She's so pretty! 


BeeBopp said:


> Did this picture show up?


Yumm! And, that is GORGEOUS!!!


ElmerTinaRh said:


> We took our granddaughter last May and are going again this May.  Can anyone tell us how much the photo shoots were.  We didn't have the photos done last year, but I would like to take her this year.  They are all soo beautiful.



The photo shoot itself is free (if you are doing BBB), and you can have the photos put onto your Photopass CD, which I HIGHLY recommend! You get photos of your entire part y all over the parks! It's really great! You can preorder the CD for $100 or order it after for $120. I'm not sure how much the actual photos from the photoshoot cost though.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The photo package that comes w/ the castle package is 29.99 and that includes 4~4x6's and 1~6x8 if you don't do the castle package I would really just consider having them on your photopass and order the cd. I preordered the cd and had 113 pics on my photopasses so that worked out to be less than 1 dollar a pic plus I added boarders to all of my pics which doubled the amount that I had and I can do whatever I want w/ them.


Okay, my laptop decided it was time to go crazy so I haven't been able to post my pics yet. Of all times for it to do this the keyboard isn't typing right and I really want to cry b/c on 2/5 after our appt @ BBB we had a dinner ressie @ 1900 for 4.30 and my dd was picked to open the dining room and I videoed it w/ my camera and after adding it to my laptop I deleted if from my camera.


----------



## DisDancerina

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> The photo package that comes w/ the castle package is 29.99 and that includes 4~4x6's and 1~6x8 if you don't do the castle package I would really just consider having them on your photopass and order the cd. I preordered the cd and had 113 pics on my photopasses so that worked out to be less than 1 dollar a pic plus I added boarders to all of my pics which doubled the amount that I had and I can do whatever I want w/ them.
> 
> 
> Okay, my laptop decided it was time to go crazy so I haven't been able to post my pics yet. Of all times for it to do this the keyboard isn't typing right and I really want to cry b/c on 2/5 after our appt @ BBB we had a dinner ressie @ 1900 for 4.30 and my dd was picked to open the dining room and I videoed it w/ my camera and after adding it to my laptop I deleted if from my camera.



*Oh no! But what happened to the laptop?*


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

becca011906 said:


> I have a few of the jasmine costume... before the BBB



Thankyou for them photos  

Your DD looks adorable in hers


----------



## BeeBopp

Thanks!  It was my wedding cake, we got married in DW in 2004.  Each layer was a different flavor.  I highly recommend a DW wedding   I'm new to the site and wanted to test a picture on the boards.  Thank you!


----------



## DisDancerina

BeeBopp said:


> Thanks!  It was my wedding cake, we got married in DW in 2004.  Each layer was a different flavor.  I highly recommend a DW wedding   I'm new to the site and wanted to test a picture on the boards.  Thank you!



*mmmm, sounds great! I think it's beautiful too! DW or DL wedding sounds magical  *


----------



## pl'smama

BeeBopp said:


> Thanks!  It was my wedding cake, we got married in DW in 2004.  Each layer was a different flavor.  I highly recommend a DW wedding   I'm new to the site and wanted to test a picture on the boards.  Thank you!



Your cake was lovely!  Is that the large castle sculpture done in white chocolate?  OMG it looks good!  Did you eat that or save it?

Any chance you can do a trrp report, albiet a late one, on your Disney wedding?!!  We would all love to hear about it!

Suz


----------



## teresajoy

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> The photo package that comes w/ the castle package is 29.99 and that includes 4~4x6's and 1~6x8 if you don't do the castle package I would really just consider having them on your photopass and order the cd. I preordered the cd and had 113 pics on my photopasses so that worked out to be less than 1 dollar a pic plus I added boarders to all of my pics which doubled the amount that I had and I can do whatever I want w/ them.
> 
> 
> Okay, my laptop decided it was time to go crazy so I haven't been able to post my pics yet. Of all times for it to do this the keyboard isn't typing right and I really want to cry b/c on 2/5 after our appt @ BBB we had a dinner ressie @ 1900 for 4.30 and my dd was picked to open the dining room and I videoed it w/ my camera and after adding it to my laptop I deleted if from my camera.



I hope your laptop starts cooperating with you!!!



BeeBopp said:


> Thanks!  It was my wedding cake, we got married in DW in 2004.  Each layer was a different flavor.  I highly recommend a DW wedding   I'm new to the site and wanted to test a picture on the boards.  Thank you!



I second the wedding trip report idea! I would love to read about it!


----------



## lilfish

Can I make reservations for this ahead of time?  How do I do it???  Looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## Finally08

So we just did this last week when we were there. 
I would have cancelled the appt considering the circumstances if it weren't for the cancellation fee. 
My dd was one of those nightmare kids you would have thought was being forced into it. In truth, she's done Libby Lu before and enjoyed it, but the afternoon of our BBB appointment, she was running on 5 hours sleep (P&PP the night before so to bed at 1am, up at 6am for Chef Mickey's!). 
She was sleeping about 20 minutes before her appt, and then they were running behind so she got about another half hour nap in. But when it was time to wake her....oh my goodness!! She was disoriented and a total mess. She did not want to be awake at that moment and was unleashing it on everyone. 
About 4 girls immediately surrounded her though and started reading to her and having her sprinkle pixie dust - I think she had 4 fairy godmother's at one point.  They did an AmAZING job calming her down, and I just apologized over and over to them. 








Once it was time for the reveal, her mood started to show again...look at her face when she laid eyes on herself for the first time...this is my fave photo of the whole week!  












But as soon as we got out of there and walking around she loved it all. She would grin when she passed her reflection and loved all the attention she got when people commented on her. 
All smiles by the time we got to the studio:


----------



## praline3001

Hi everyone! We got back from Disney a few days ago and my daughter did the castle package at the ...well at the castle  

I want to say the Cm's who worked with us were WONDERFUL!!!! 
They really made it special for my DD. The thing I really didn't like about it was the crushed feeling in the salon. We felt like sardines in there 
It really took a lot of the magic away when she and I couldn't see eachother or even hear eachother!
I tried video taping some of it and the noise level was so high that you can't hear what she is saying on the video.

I really think Disney needs to make a limit to how many guest can go in with the princess or something. There was a family of 6 watching their princess (who makes 7) get done up. There were kids running all over the place who were not being made up... I tripped on 3 of them and 1 ran smack into me  
For $179 I would expect not to be trampled on and be able to breathe  
i don't know how those FGIT take it all day long. I got a headache just for the hour we were in there due to the noise level. 

I am a chipper person and I love Disney and crowds don't normally bother me but so many people in such a small room WOW what was Disney thinking?

Here are a few pics of my 
























Here are a few from the photo shoot









There were more from the shoot but you get the idea haha
After the photo shoot was done I asked DH to take DD outside to entertain her while I picked out the pics I wanted from our package... this was his way of ENTERTAINING HER AACKKKK




So much for being a princess  

All in all we had a great experience EXCEPT for the huge crowds inside the salon.


----------



## pl'smama

Finally08 said:


> So we just did this last week when we were there.
> I would have cancelled the appt considering the circumstances if it weren't for the cancellation fee.
> My dd was one of those nightmare kids you would have thought was being forced into it. In truth, she's done Libby Lu before and enjoyed it, but the afternoon of our BBB appointment, she was running on 5 hours sleep (P&PP the night before so to bed at 1am, up at 6am for Chef Mickey's!).
> She was sleeping about 20 minutes before her appt, and then they were running behind so she got about another half hour nap in. But when it was time to wake her....oh my goodness!! She was disoriented and a total mess. She did not want to be awake at that moment and was unleashing it on everyone.
> About 4 girls immediately surrounded her though and started reading to her and having her sprinkle pixie dust - I think she had 4 fairy godmother's at one point.  They did an AmAZING job calming her down, and I just apologized over and over to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it was time for the reveal, her mood started to show again...look at her face when she laid eyes on herself for the first time...this is my fave photo of the whole week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as soon as we got out of there and walking around she loved it all. She would grin when she passed her reflection and loved all the attention she got when people commented on her.
> All smiles by the time we got to the studio:



Totally priceless!  Your DD is just adorable!  Poor thing must have needed her beauty sleep, but I am happy she got to have her BBB time.  I agree with you on the middle photo.  She is such a charming little princess.  Regardless of what happened you have some great memories!!

Thanks for sharing, Suz


----------



## pl'smama

Your princess is just lovely!  She sure looks like she enjoyed herself.  I can just imagine how the noise must have been.  My DD had an appt in Jan at the DTD BBB, but it was the first one at 9am.  They let us in at 8:45am which was great.  No one there until after 9 so we had the place to ourselves for a bit.  It was really nice.

Thanks for sharing your great photos!

Suz


----------



## Family24

I agree with the above poster about they should limit the amount of people in the room which I thought I heard was only suppose to be one. When we were there two weeks ago my daughter had a great time but when we were in the room I was clearly sitting in front of her taking pictures and a load of people came in with their little girl.  I mean at least six people and pushed there was right in front of me.  I am a very calm person but I was just shocked people can be that rude.  I just moved over as they were clearly being ignorant and did not even care.  We still had a great experience and would definitely go back since she loved it so much but hopefully they will enforce the number of people allowed in the room.


----------



## Finally08

Another thing they should consider is having something AT THE DOOR to keep curious people from wandering in. The waiting room is tiny, and I can't tell you how many people we watched come in just to see what the place even was. And lots wanted to take photos, and were told by the CM's they could photograph the room but couldn't have any of the children in the photos (how would that be possible?). 
It made checking in hard too, the check in counter is about 5 feet in from the door and that's where a lot of people are squeezing by to look around. 

It would be a huge crowd relief to just to not grant access to those without appointments.


----------



## praline3001

Family24 said:


> I agree with the above poster about they should limit the amount of people in the room which I thought I heard was only suppose to be one. When we were there two weeks ago my daughter had a great time but when we were in the room I was clearly sitting in front of her taking pictures and a load of people came in with their little girl.  I mean at least six people and pushed there was right in front of me.  I am a very calm person but I was just shocked people can be that rude.  I just moved over as they were clearly being ignorant and did not even care.  We still had a great experience and would definitely go back since she loved it so much but hopefully they will enforce the number of people allowed in the room.



We must have been there at the same time  

Several times people just walked right in front of me while I was taking pics of my DD in her chair! Half the photos I have are the backsides of other people  
It really took away from the whole experience IMO

They need to open up a seperate waiting area for family members or make a bigger waiting room. The idea of it being in the castle is GREAT but the room just isn't big enough for the amount of girls they are pushing through....

What would be a GREAT  IDEA is if they took Tink's treasures and moved IT into the castle and put the BBB where Tink's treasures is..... that would give plenty of more moving space ... well maybe not Tink's treasures but one of those stores right behind the castle


----------



## pixleyyy

I agree with the overcrowding.  We were there at 8am and it was pretty crowded.  I also had difficulties getting photos without some strangers backside in it.  I can't imagine it in the summer or holiday times when it's just packed with people even more.


----------



## theparsons

I think a LOT of the crowd problem has to do with the time of your appointment.....not unlike the crowdedness of character meals has to do with the time you're there. 

My girls had appointments at 11 and 11:20 (I wanted them done by the same FGIT because I videoed the whole thing for each).   When we arrived at 10:40 it was definitely crazy and crowded.   There was no seating in the waiting area until close to 11...and we weren't called for the first appointment until about 11:10 (which about drove Meghan nuts....when her little buzzer went off she literally jumped up and yelled, kissed that silly buzzer and bounced up and down some more, ).  

By the time we got into the salon it had really quieted down....all the chairs were full of girls, but the waiting parents crowd that we had fought our way through to get to the dressing room was gone....there was seats on the center benches for Grandma to watch from.....and we totally lucked out in that we got a corner salon chair and I was able to stand against the wall (that one on the left corner as you enter where there is a locked door to the outside).   So the only backsides I have in videos is our FGIT's .   It is a little hard to hear the conversations they had....but the girls remember most of what was going on, and we wrote down some of it to put away with the DVD so that years from now we'd remember the conversations they had.    The part that bothered me was the Photopass Photographer kept wanting to carry on a conversation with me when it was clear that I was videotaping so unfortunately I have his comments about what we should do afterwards and where to get our salon pics done and what rides to avoid with the dresses on....grrr.   I think my one or two word answers to him finally gave him the hint.   I mean I know he was being nice and I do appreciate it, but if someone is videotaping something you don't talk to them!   

By the time Jessica's time came about 11:45 or so (they had a bit of trouble with Meghan's hair being so thick and long getting it all up into the bun.....Amanda, our FGIT quipped that Jessica would be faster now that she knew how to deal with their hair).....by then the crowd in the salon had thinned out considerably....there were even chairs that were empty for short times instead of the instant turnover.   I'm guessing it's because folks made appointments for their girls to be done up in time for lunch.   

I know that we made most of our character meals at "off" hours....dinner at 7pm, lunch at 2, breakfast more like an early lunch at 10:30 or 11...so that we were before the lunch crowd but after the breakfast rush.  Not only was it quieter than I've read reports on, but it also meant that because it was not nearly as busy we got a little more time with the character because they didn't have as many tables to get through.   We did O'hana breakfast at 10:30 and actually had Stitch steal my DH's seat and he sat there pretending to eat my DH's breakfast for several minutes.  This was Stitch's third time around to our table....the first time we really felt rushed for autographs and a quick photo and hug....the second time we didn't need the autograph so we got more photos but they were still "pose and run".....that third time I was able to switch to video and got lots of interaction, including Lilo coming over to join Stitch and admonish him for eating DH's breakfast!  

The one character meal we did early....Crystal Palace at 8:15am so we could be in the park "alone"....was pretty chaotic.  Though Pooh and them spent a bit of time with us, it was noisy and crowded at the buffet....and we spent about an hour enjoying our first morning at WDW and noticed it got quieter as we were getting ready to leave.  I think the "before the park opens" times are definitely prime time at CP.  It was worth it though to get the pictures that we got before our breakfast!

So, next time maybe consider going at an "off" time.   Of course I have older girls (they're 11yo) so we were able to have a little snack when needed to tide us over for our off hour meals (beef jerky in our purses was a godsend).  That would have been a little harder to do with young kids who are used to eating at a set time.


----------



## praline3001

We had our appointment for 12:50 and it was packed then 

I wonder what a good time would be to make an appointment. The concept is adorable, the FGIT were wonderful ... but they just pack way too many people into 1 room for it to be magical. 

Maybe it was just a crowded day that I went, who knows but the entire day there was a crowd around the door trying to get in. 

I agree many who are there are sightseeing. It took us a good 5 minutes to get to the door of the place and guess what.... the crowd outside the door? none of them had appointments  

Maybe having a CM there to direct people WITH appointments would move along the crowd.


----------



## badblackpug

MsStinkerBelle said:


> I have, twice!
> 
> Trust me when I say I was quite leery but the way it was handled at the BBB really impressed me.  In the photo below, my daughter had indvidual braids I had done as she went back to school later in the week.  Her braids had been freshly-washed the day before so when she got to the salon she had 'clean' hair.  She got the Fairytale Princess style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took two FGM's In Training to style her hair because they had to get it all on the top of her head with a thick black ponytail holder, then secured it with bobby pins.  The style lasted for 5+ days like this even when she swam!
> 
> For the second visit right after Christmas of last year, she got the Coach package and her hair done in the Disney Diva style.  She had cornrows which were done on the Disney Cruise Line but her hair was left out in the back.  The stylist had no problem fashioning it into the hairstyle.  Here was the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stylist didn't do my daughter's hair 'directly' but she was next to the stylist working on my daughter's hair.  She offered assistance in how to get her hair up in the Fairytale Princess style.  She also complimented me on doing my daughter's individual braids!  When I was there in December, there were two black stylists in the room.  There is another lady who is biracial but she wasn't there in December.  She was in August though.
> 
> 
> 
> The two times I went I did see Bronner Brother's products (spritz and pomade).  If the stylist doesn't know (and they usually do), emphasize that you don't want anything water-based on your daughter's hair if it's pressed or chemically relaxed.  Since my daughter had braids/cornrows, I instructed them to use spray leave-in conditioner.  The stylists are very good about asking you first what product you'd like put in your child's hair.
> 
> Also, another FYI I found out when I made a BBB appointment for my daughter in April, you must bring your own brush and comb.
> 
> Your daughter is going to love the BBB!



Thank you for the pics of your princess.  Mine wanted to do this sooo badly in November, but we skipped it because I wasn't sure BBB could style black hair.  I think we will get braids before we go.  This year it is a must do!


----------



## haley123

Finally08 said:


> So we just did this last week when we were there.
> I would have cancelled the appt considering the circumstances if it weren't for the cancellation fee.
> My dd was one of those nightmare kids you would have thought was being forced into it. In truth, she's done Libby Lu before and enjoyed it, but the afternoon of our BBB appointment, she was running on 5 hours sleep (P&PP the night before so to bed at 1am, up at 6am for Chef Mickey's!).
> She was sleeping about 20 minutes before her appt, and then they were running behind so she got about another half hour nap in. But when it was time to wake her....oh my goodness!! She was disoriented and a total mess. She did not want to be awake at that moment and was unleashing it on everyone.
> About 4 girls immediately surrounded her though and started reading to her and having her sprinkle pixie dust - I think she had 4 fairy godmother's at one point.  They did an AmAZING job calming her down, and I just apologized over and over to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it was time for the reveal, her mood started to show again...look at her face when she laid eyes on herself for the first time...this is my fave photo of the whole week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as soon as we got out of there and walking around she loved it all. She would grin when she passed her reflection and loved all the attention she got when people commented on her.
> All smiles by the time we got to the studio:




Your daughter is absolutely adorable. I love her dress. Where did you get it from?


----------



## DisDancerina

I was wondering that, too.


----------



## pixleyyy

DisDancerina said:


> I was wondering that, too.


If I remember right that's a Disney Store dress.  That's the deluxe tink costume they had.

The new Disney Store costumes are ADORABLE.  Silk flowers on all of them similar to the Tink one above.  Check out their website.  Soooooo cute!!!


----------



## DisDancerina

pixleyyy said:


> If I remember right that's a Disney Store dress.  That's the deluxe tink costume they had.
> 
> The new Disney Store costumes are ADORABLE.  Silk flowers on all of them similar to the Tink one above.  Check out their website.  Soooooo cute!!!



I'll check in a second, but they sound adorable!


----------



## karmalicousss

very pretty and very cute!


----------



## mickeysmyboy

Does anyone have a photo with the Jasmine costume? My DD will be turning 7 the 2nd day of our trip. We have a 9:30 am appointment for BBB in the castle as part of her HUGE WDW birthday celebration. Our first trip to BBB was Halloween morning 06 at DTD. She got Cinderella's wedding dress and the fairy tale princess hair.

This time she's a bit older and more into things like Hannah Montana, etc. She wants the diva hair and Jasmine costume. I was just curious what it looked like! 

TIA


----------



## robinc71

We bought this at Tinks treasures day after BBB appt


----------



## mom2nca

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I also wanted to post that while I was there in the Emporium on main street they had cinderella, wedding ariel, tink, jasmine, belle, & minnie in a size 14, this size was available in all the costumes but not all at this location and they had like two in everyone in that size. I hope this helps for everyone looking for a larger size.



Was that one the one in the Castle? we have our appointment at the castle.
Also I was wondering if the sizes they have at BBB are the same sizes as the ones you can get in the Disney stores? Im going to take my DD to the Disney store tomorrow to try on the costume If I can to see what size fits , Im just trying to be sure she can choose something when we get there I would hate to have her heart broken. If they are the same size wise and find a size that fits, Im thinking either 10,12 or 14 then we wouldent have to buy it before we go.

Im trying to find a 1800 # for the BBB so I can call and find out.


----------



## mickeysmyboy

mom2nca said:


> Was that one the one in the Castle? we have our appointment at the castle.
> Also I was wondering if the sizes they have at BBB are the same sizes as the ones you can get in the Disney stores? Im going to take my DD to the Disney store tomorrow to try on the costume If I can to see what size fits , Im just trying to be sure she can choose something when we get there I would hate to have her heart broken. If they are the same size wise and find a size that fits, Im thinking either 10,12 or 14 then we wouldent have to buy it before we go.
> 
> Im trying to find a 1800 # for the BBB so I can call and find out.




I think the # is (407) WDW-STYLE


----------



## mickeysmyboy

robinc71 said:


> We bought this at Tinks treasures day after BBB appt
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Your DD looks adorable!
Click to expand...


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Size wise we do find that they run the same. The Emporium is not in the castle, they are on main street when you walk into the park the candy shop and all of that is on the right side of main street and the Emporium is on the left it starts on the corner and goes all the way to Caseys Corner. Your dd can try the dresses on in parks as well and if they don't have the size that you need at BBB when you get there they will get it from one of the other stores as long as the size is available. I don't know if they will be carrying the size 14 all the time or if they are carrying that size right now b/c or the P&PParty but if your dd does need that size I would  make sure and let them know ahead of time if you are getting the dress from them so that they can be prepared for it.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

mickeysmyboy said:


> I think the # is (407) WDW-STYLE


 

She wants an 800 #, I don't the 800 I just call direct but if you post asking for the 800 # someone will be sure to answer you heck someone on here might even know the number. I usually call direct and to be honest you might get a better answer here from the fairy godmothers in training rather than calling b/c all you will get is the call center.


----------



## DisDancerina

Did everyone hear that you can get the Hannah Montana Pack starting tomorrow? Someone want to go and get us a picture?


----------



## mom2nca

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Size wise we do find that they run the same. The Emporium is not in the castle, they are on main street when you walk into the park the candy shop and all of that is on the right side of main street and the Emporium is on the left it starts on the corner and goes all the way to Caseys Corner. Your dd can try the dresses on in parks as well and if they don't have the size that you need at BBB when you get there they will get it from one of the other stores as long as the size is available. I don't know if they will be carrying the size 14 all the time or if they are carrying that size right now b/c or the P&PParty but if your dd does need that size I would  make sure and let them know ahead of time if you are getting the dress from them so that they can be prepared for it.



Great thanks so much we are going to the Disney store tomorrow and will see about the sizes, we will decide ffrom there depending on what size she fits,lol!
we have 2 months still before we go so if we do need the bigger size we can buy it here. I appreciate you answering me!
we are going to Disney April 29 to May 6 and have or BBB appointment for the 30th Of April at 3pm,I cant wait we are also having dinner at Cinderellas Table the same evening.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

that sounds like alot of fun. does your disney store carry dress all year round ours doesn't the only time I see them there is for halloween.


----------



## mom2nca

Im not sure but i will find out tomorrow, we are going by the mall that has the disney store to visit relatives so we are going to stop in and see, since we are going by there anyways its worth a try.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

It sure is, I was just curious to find out if my disney store sucked or not although I have been to the outlet store that opened up two weeks ago yet.  What princess is your dd thinking about being if you go to www.disneystore.com you can see what the current style is like. They do have the deluxe tink posted on the last page but only in a size xs oh well, they do have another tink onsale right now for 19.99 in all of the sizes as well as another for 39.50.


----------



## Buzz Litebeer

DisDancerina said:


> Did everyone hear that you can get the Hannah Montana Pack starting tomorrow?


Only at the DTD BBB.  The "Hannah Montana" package will not be made available at the Castle.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Buzz Litebeer said:


> Only at the DTD BBB.  The "Hannah Montana" package will not be made available at the Castle.



I can't wait to see pics of this!  We are taking the Brownie Troop and I am all of them would have wanted this, but it is a little out of their price range!!


----------



## msukar

Does anyone know what the Hannah Montana package entails?  We have appointments for my two dds on 3/2 at the Castle BBB.  But, they are so into Hannah.  I'm not sure if they would rather be Hannah or princesses.  I'm thinking if the Hannah package is really cute we will reschedule for DD.  We are getting the castle package.  

TIA
Karen


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

*New!!! Hannah Montana Package!!!*

*package includes~*

*a wig, T-shirt, makeup headseat, backstage pass makeup kit, guitar purse, and commemorative photo*

*Exclusive to the Downtown Disney Bibiddi Bobiddi Boutique~ Begins Feb 17, 2008*

*$109.05*


----------



## mickeysmyboy

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> *New!!! Hannah Montana Package!!!*
> 
> *package includes~*
> 
> *a wig, T-shirt, makeup headseat, backstage pass makeup kit, guitar purse, and commemorative photo*
> 
> *Exclusive to the Downtown Disney Bibiddi Bobiddi Boutique~ Begins Feb 17, 2008*
> 
> *$109.05*




 Too bad they don't have it at the castle. My DD would LOVE to so Hannah Montana! But we already have an appointment for 3/9 for DD's birthday.


----------



## PolyAddict

I called this morning to switch our castle BBB on May 27 to the DTD BBB so that DD7 could do the Hannah pkg, she said she couldn't book it until 2/24.  I explained that I would like to reserve a spot at DTD BBB and upgrade to the Hannah pkg later and she said that would be fine.

When I saw the info this morning I gave DD7 the option and of course she chose Hannah.

She is very excited!!!


----------



## DisDancerina

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> *New!!! Hannah Montana Package!!!*
> 
> *package includes~*
> 
> *a wig, T-shirt, makeup headseat, backstage pass makeup kit, guitar purse, and commemorative photo*
> 
> *Exclusive to the Downtown Disney Bibiddi Bobiddi Boutique~ Begins Feb 17, 2008*
> 
> *$109.05*



Sounds like Club Libby Lu to me!


----------



## mamaLori05

DisDancerina said:


> Sounds like Club Libby Lu to me!



Sounds cute, but I agree.  In fact, I believe Libby Lou's Hannah package is cheaper, or at least has cheaper options.  Wonder why you can't get a downgraded version of it??  $109 is way more than I wanted to spend.  Aw well.  Hopefully my daughter won't see the hannah option because sh'e for sure want that.


----------



## lilfish

Thank you all for posting such lovely pictures!  We will be going to WDW in April, and I think my dd 5 will just love this!!!!  I do have a few questions....

1.  How do I make reservations in advance??

2.  With the biggest package....are any dresses included?  Does the kid just pick out any dress....or are there certain ones?

3.  What time do you suggest making an appointment for?  Do you think DD will want to go on rides dressed up???  (or is that a silly question???)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## lala3291

Hi, I just have a quick question (I at least hope it's quick).
I know we can make ADR's for our whole trip 180 days prior to our arrival date, but can we make BBB reservations 180 days prior to our arrival date when staying at a Disney resort or is it 180 days prior to the actual appointment.
I hope this makes sense.
Thanks!


----------



## lala3291

lilfish said:


> Thank you all for posting such lovely pictures!  We will be going to WDW in April, and I think my dd 5 will just love this!!!!  I do have a few questions....
> 
> 1.  How do I make reservations in advance??
> 
> 2.  With the biggest package....are any dresses included?  Does the kid just pick out any dress....or are there certain ones?
> 
> 3.  What time do you suggest making an appointment for?  Do you think DD will want to go on rides dressed up???  (or is that a silly question???)
> 
> Thank you all so much!




1. Call 1-407-WDW STYLE for reservations up to 180 days prior
2.  The biggest package is the castle package.  It does include a princess dress.  The child can choose any princess dress.  They include  Cinderella, Sleeping BEauty, Snow White, Little Mermaid, Little Mermaid Wedding Dress, Belle, Tinkerbell (I may be forgetting a one or two)
3.  I suggest a morning appointment.  We had a morning appointment and our six year old had the hair in all day and the dress on all day.  All of the cast members called her princess throughout the day and she felt like royalty!  She loved being on the rides in her dress, but it did get a bit itchy towards the end of the day.  
Hope that helped a bit


----------



## lilfish

lala3291 said:


> 1. Call 1-407-WDW STYLE for reservations up to 180 days prior
> 2.  The biggest package is the castle package.  It does include a princess dress.  The child can choose any princess dress.  They include  Cinderella, Sleeping BEauty, Snow White, Little Mermaid, Little Mermaid Wedding Dress, Belle, Tinkerbell (I may be forgetting a one or two)
> 3.  I suggest a morning appointment.  We had a morning appointment and our six year old had the hair in all day and the dress on all day.  All of the cast members called her princess throughout the day and she felt like royalty!  She loved being on the rides in her dress, but it did get a bit itchy towards the end of the day.
> Hope that helped a bit



Thank you very much for the answers!!!!  I am going to look into making an appointment!!!


----------



## Fire14

lala3291 said:


> Hi, I just have a quick question (I at least hope it's quick).
> I know we can make ADR's for our whole trip 180 days prior to our arrival date, but can we make BBB reservations 180 days prior to our arrival date when staying at a Disney resort or is it 180 days prior to the actual appointment.
> I hope this makes sense.
> Thanks!
> 
> It's 180 days from appt.


----------



## DisDancerina

lilfish said:


> Thank you all for posting such lovely pictures!  We will be going to WDW in April, and I think my dd 5 will just love this!!!!  I do have a few questions....
> 
> 1.  How do I make reservations in advance??
> 
> 2.  With the biggest package....are any dresses included?  Does the kid just pick out any dress....or are there certain ones?
> 
> 3.  What time do you suggest making an appointment for?  Do you think DD will want to go on rides dressed up???  (or is that a silly question???)
> 
> Thank you all so much!



Anyone go to BBB today and get the Hannah Style?


----------



## CamAnd

Are the princess dresses from BBB better quality than say princess dresses bought from The Disney Store?   I'm really eyeing up the costumes at TDS right now~so pretty with flowers especially Belle costume.


----------



## DisDancerina

I like the ones at TDS


----------



## pixleyyy

I would say that they are of equal quality.  Both are made with beautiful fabrics and well put together.  And I agree, I LOVE those ones with the flowers at the Disney Store.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I agree the quality is equal.


----------



## pixleyyy

I finally got my  Photopass CD!  Here are a couple pics of DD at the photoshoot in MK.  This was about 7 hours after her BBB but it held pretty well through the day.


----------



## lonegungal17

Fire14 said:


> lala3291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I just have a quick question (I at least hope it's quick).
> I know we can make ADR's for our whole trip 180 days prior to our arrival date, but can we make BBB reservations 180 days prior to our arrival date when staying at a Disney resort or is it 180 days prior to the actual appointment.
> I hope this makes sense.
> Thanks!
> 
> It's 180 days from appt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make your BBB reservation 180 days from your arrival date in your 180s days plus 10.  You do not have to wait until it is 180 days before your appointment. I found this out the other day when I made most of my adrs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fire14

lonegungal17 said:


> Fire14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can make your BBB reservation 180 days from your arrival date in your 180s days plus 10. You do not have to wait until it is 180 days before your appointment. I found this out the other day when I made most of my adrs.
> 
> 
> 
> HUh that's weird I was told I had to call 180 days from appt. I had my DH call for me poor guy was all muddled.
Click to expand...


----------



## poohfriend77

My DD5 was at BBB last Wednesday and had such a great time! She looked a little unsure at the start (it had been a surprise for our last day -- before CRT breakfast-- so she didn't know what to expect). She started getting into it, though, and spent the rest of the day admiring herself in every mirror we passed and grinning every time someone called her "princess." What a great experience!

I had posted previously about DD2 (turns 3 in 2 weeks) and whether I could or should make an appointment for her. We didn't, but I was still hoping to get her in once we were there. Well, I was worried that she would feel left out, but she wanted NO part of it! Our appt. was at 8 a.m., so she was still sleepy and a little grouchy. The FGITs were so great, trying to get her into a chair, just to try. Nope. They offered to paint her nails and do makeup. Nope. They offered to get her a crown, so she could be like big sis. Nope.  She didn't cry, but she definitely did NOT want to be a princess at the moment. She did get a little sprinkle of pixie dust, and luckily got over the grumpiness by the time we saw Cinderella for breakfast.

Here are some pics of Elise's royal makeover.


----------



## trish4bruce

Just wondering if someone does the Hanna Montana package if they will share their thoughts about it. My DD 8 really wants to do it but I would like to hear about it first.

Thanks


----------



## Patbeth

WOW! Too much info! Overload! ( actually i think it is great!) Can you use the free portrait area ( somewhere on main street ,I think,where the PP photog will do a photo session for you ) if you dont do BBB? I want to do my daughter up myself, in either of her princess dresses etc. I would love some princess portraits of her.


----------



## walkerag

This may have already been addressed but since there are 185 pages   I'll ask. Has anyone been to BBB that has a daughter who is tender headed? We have an appointment for the crown package in May and my DD6 is very excited about this but it is a daily battle just brushing her hair because she is so tenderheaded. Of course I'll brush it before we go but the ONLY time she will stand for her hair being put up at home is when she has a soccer game and she absolutely has to. I made sure she was aware and showed her the hairstyles and she insists that she will do it. From what I have read, the FGIT are great, I just wanted to see if anyone else has had a child like this and what thier experience was. One of her best friends will be going too so I'm hoping that with her along and all of the excitement that comes with just being a Disney she'll do fine


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

You don't have to do BBB to do the photos at all you don't even have to buy the photos when you do it b/c they go right on your photopass.


----------



## mindyd

Hi

Is there a place where you can see all the dresses?  We don't go till June but my girls can never make their mind up so it would be easier if we could pick before we go

Thanks!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I have photos of them but my laptop will not be ready until wed so I can't post any of my pics until then.


----------



## TaraZ

My DD will have just turned 3 prior to our trip... has anyone taken that young of a princess to BBB?  She's just two now... but she loves dress-up, tiaras, etc.  

And if you have taken a 3 y.o., which package have you selected?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ctsplaysinrain

Let me first say that I know almost nothing about BBB. But, I just started wondering- do they do anything for boys like make them pirates or something??? My 10 yr old loves to get his hair all spikey and colored with that temporary stuff.. Or is this another one of those things like all the "princess meals," that is for girls only?


----------



## Rora

While I'm sure many of you have seen this here's an announcement for those that haven't:

NEW!! HANNAH MONTANA PACKAGE

$109.05: Package includes a wig, T-shirt, makeup, headset, backstage pass makeup kit, guitar purse, and commemorative photo

Exclusive to the Downtown Disney Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique - Begins February 17, 2008 

I think we all saw this coming! Hopefully the little girls will still want to be Princesses. Hannah Montanna is new, but the Princesses are classic.


----------



## Fire14

Ctsplaysinrain said:


> Let me first say that I know almost nothing about BBB. But, I just started wondering- do they do anything for boys like make them pirates or something??? My 10 yr old loves to get his hair all spikey and colored with that temporary stuff.. Or is this another one of those things like all the "princess meals," that is for girls only?


They do have a cool dude pkg. that consists of colored hair gel and I think Mickey pixie dust. Basically same thing you can get at mainstreet Bs but you get an appt here.


----------



## jham

Ctsplaysinrain said:


> Let me first say that I know almost nothing about BBB. But, I just started wondering- do they do anything for boys like make them pirates or something??? My 10 yr old loves to get his hair all spikey and colored with that temporary stuff.. Or is this another one of those things like all the "princess meals," that is for girls only?



My DS8 and DS5 both got the "Cool Dude" it was only $10 and they loved it!


----------



## mindyd

Rora said:


> While I'm sure many of you have seen this here's an announcement for those that haven't:
> 
> NEW!! HANNAH MONTANA PACKAGE
> 
> $109.05: Package includes a wig, T-shirt, makeup, headset, backstage pass makeup kit, guitar purse, and commemorative photo
> 
> Exclusive to the Downtown Disney Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique - Begins February 17, 2008
> 
> I think we all saw this coming! Hopefully the little girls will still want to be Princesses. Hannah Montanna is new, but the Princesses are classic.



My daughter got this makeover at club libby lu no photo though and it was $35.00.  I am going to warn my daughter ahead of time that we aren't getting the Hannah one in Disney.


----------



## mindyd

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I have photos of them but my laptop will not be ready until wed so I can't post any of my pics until then.



Hi

Thanks it is no hurry I don't go till June!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

You can actually take your ds to either one of the bbb's or her can go to the main street barber shop for the same thing.


----------



## Buzz Litebeer

mindyd said:


> My daughter got this makeover at club libby lu no photo though and it was $35.00.  I am going to warn my daughter ahead of time that we aren't getting the Hannah one in Disney.


I'm fairly certain that this isn't the same makeover.


----------



## hotzem

This thread changed my mind, was going to skip this b/c of the cost but my girls will love it SO much so I got reservations today.  We leave on Sat for our first WDW trip ever and their appt is on Sun.  Can't wait!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

mindyd said:


> My daughter got this makeover at club libby lu no photo though and it was $35.00.  I am going to warn my daughter ahead of time that we aren't getting the Hannah one in Disney.


Just to let you know as of jan. 1 2008 club libby lu is no longer allowed to do the hannah montanna wig or any makeover with her name or likeness to it. It is now a "DISNEY" exclusive.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

DisDancerina said:


> Sleep, smeep!


bump


----------



## mamaLori05

F.G.I.Training said:


> Just to let you know as of jan. 1 2008 club libby lu is no longer allowed to do the hannah montanna wig or any makeover with her name or likeness to it. It is now a "DISNEY" exclusive.



I don't think that's true.  I was actually just in Libby Lou last week and they had Hannah Montanna stuff all over the place, and they were still advertising the Hannah Montanna makeover package.  In fact they have some deal where you get a CD, a microphone, a T-shirt, a purse, wig, and the hairdo, oh, and a backstage pass.  I also just purchase a Hannah Montanna cd from them last week.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Hi everyone I just walked in the door a little while ago and I wanted to post before I forget.
> 
> Alice & Pocahontas~ 45 dollars (not available @ BBB)
> High School Musical & Hannah Montana~ 55 dollars (not available @ BBB)
> Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Snow White, Jasmine, Minnie Mouse, Sleeping Beauty~ 64.95
> Xmas Belle~ 85 dollars (I forgot to look at the price for the wedding ariel but I believe it is this price as well.)
> 
> gloves and purse 14 dollars
> wand 15 dollars
> crown 16 dollars
> shoes range from 18-24 dollars
> 
> I do have pics but you will have to wait till this evening for me to update b/c I need some sleep after driving for 10hrs.


All costumes listed  above are available at the BBB in DTD. The ariel wedding dress is 64.95 To get a dress that is not in the boutique but in the world of disney store you just let the fgit know and she will get it for you and set it up in the dressingroom for you.


----------



## MousekaMaddi




----------



## F.G.I.Training

mamaLori05 said:


> I don't think that's true.  I was actually just in Libby Lou last week and they had Hannah Montanna stuff all over the place, and they were still advertising the Hannah Montanna makeover package.  In fact they have some deal where you get a CD, a microphone, a T-shirt, a purse, wig, and the hairdo, oh, and a backstage pass.  I also just purchase a Hannah Montanna cd from them last week.


The cd you can buy but the hairstyle and "hannah Montanna" pakage is supposed to be d/c by them. Now I dont know how long it will take for them to get rid of all thier stock and if thats the case then it will be a while before they stop doing this but from the meetings we have been having that is what has been told to us by the "big bosses" at disney.


----------



## pyrxtc

here are a couple of my DD11 after her visit ot BBB.






We got pictures with her whole family save for Jaq. Suzy and perla happened to be passing by while we were doing her shots inside the Emporiam and we asked if they could join us and were told yes! Woohoo!!


----------



## mindyd

Buzz Litebeer said:


> I'm fairly certain that this isn't the same makeover.




Thanks she already has had the Libby Lu one done twice and I have three Hannah wigs floating around my house LOL.  So even though its different I can't picture it being that different so I am going to stick to my guns and tell her no Hannah makeover hopefully she will want a Princess one instead.


----------



## shoppgirl

I was just wondering if the majority of girls who bring their own dresses from home, use the change rooms at the BBB or they arrive already wearing their princess outfits?  I plan on bringing ours from home, but am not sure whether or not to dress them at the hotel or wait until we arrive.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## kkproulx

shoppgirl said:


> I was just wondering if the majority of girls who bring their own dresses from home, use the change rooms at the BBB or they arrive already wearing their princess outfits? I plan on bringing ours from home, but am not sure whether or not to dress them at the hotel or wait until we arrive. Thanks for any info.


 
Definitely wait and let them change in the room.  The whole 'transformation' from the dressing room to the chair is an experience they will not forget!


----------



## jham

shoppgirl said:


> I was just wondering if the majority of girls who bring their own dresses from home, use the change rooms at the BBB or they arrive already wearing their princess outfits?  I plan on bringing ours from home, but am not sure whether or not to dress them at the hotel or wait until we arrive.  Thanks for any info.





kkproulx said:


> Definitely wait and let them change in the room.  The whole 'transformation' from the dressing room to the chair is an experience they will not forget!



I would disagree.  I waited to let my DD change in the room, but the dressing rooms were full and the FGIT put her in the chair and started doing her hair without letting her change (as DD held her dress in her arms), so I had to stop her and throw DDs dress on over her clothes.


----------



## kaysmommie

MousekaMaddi said:


>



Your DD is beautiful!


----------



## chief19spixi

I took my girls to do the whole BBB thing April 07 and they just loved it! 
We have already made reservations for this year too but still have not found out if the dress styles have changed or not! Here is a pic of my 2 girls.. someone please let me know if these same dresses are still offered.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The dress styles haven't changed.


----------



## chief19spixi

Thank You!!!


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

chief19spixi said:


> I took my girls to do the whole BBB thing April 07 and they just loved it!
> We have already made reservations for this year too but still have not found out if the dress styles have changed or not! Here is a pic of my 2 girls.. someone please let me know if these same dresses are still offered.




Your girls are gorgeous and they look like they are having so much fun...thank you for sharing this picture


----------



## mom2nca

Does anyone have any of the size 10-12 dresses that could take chest and wait measurements for me? Im trying to see if the  size would fit my soon to be 8 year old she is not skinny.

She does fit that size in most clothing but I wanted to make sure, I know some said they have size 14 too but when I called this morning they said very rare to see size 14 there.

Im planning to try to get to a disney store , as my plan to go on sunday fizzeled, Im not even sure they have the costumes in the stores here.

Anyways any help would be appreciated.


----------



## teresajoy

pixleyyy said:


> I finally got my  Photopass CD!  Here are a couple pics of DD at the photoshoot in MK.  This was about 7 hours after her BBB but it held pretty well through the day.


She looks beautiful! 



poohfriend77 said:


> Here are some pics of Elise's royal makeover.


She is stunning!! Too bad the little one didn't want to do it!



MousekaMaddi said:


>


She looks so pretty! I just can't wait to go!!! Did someone make the dress for you? It's gorgeous!



pyrxtc said:


> here are a couple of my DD11 after her visit ot BBB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got pictures with her whole family save for Jaq. Suzy and perla happened to be passing by while we were doing her shots inside the Emporiam and we asked if they could join us and were told yes! Woohoo!!


Your daughter is beautiful! And, that Prince Charming is REALLY cute too! How cool is it that you got Suzy and Perla in the pictures! 



chief19spixi said:


> I took my girls to do the whole BBB thing April 07 and they just loved it!
> We have already made reservations for this year too but still have not found out if the dress styles have changed or not! Here is a pic of my 2 girls.. someone please let me know if these same dresses are still offered.


Your girls are gorgeous!

Does anyone know how many chairs  they have for the makovers at the castle? I was wondering how many we would be taking up with the 5 appointmens we have.


----------



## TaraZ

I love seeing all these adorable little princesses!  I cannot wait to take my DD next year!!!  I've already started looking for the perfect dresses...though, sadly, there are no blue eyed, brown haired Disney princesses!


----------



## kkproulx

teresajoy said:


> Does anyone know how many chairs they have for the makovers at the castle? I was wondering how many we would be taking up with the 5 appointmens we have.


 

I'm thinking I counted about 8??  Possibly 10?  Anyone count for sure?


----------



## pyrxtc

kkproulx said:


> I'm thinking I counted about 8??  Possibly 10?  Anyone count for sure?



I think it was between 10 and 12 seats since they had some towards the end also. It is a very small place too. barely enough room for myself to sit down and watch the transformation with all the other people in there too.


----------



## mickeysmyboy

MousekaMaddi said:


>



OMG! She looks beautiful!


----------



## mickeysmyboy

I thought I'd share my fav pics of DD from Halloween 06 






[/URL][/IMG]

and


----------



## CamAnd

Mousekamaddi and chief19spixi 

Your girls are darling!     Thanks for sharing your pic.  Can't wait to take DD6 for her first time at BBB in May.  I think I'm more excited for  my DD than she is.

chief19spixi - Where did you get the princess shoes your DDs were wearing?   They look sturdy and somewhat comfortable.  I'm going to get shoes to match whichever dress DD will wear but plan to bring change of clothes /and crocs for rest of day at MK.


----------



## 40-Something Kid

I am treating my 4-year-old niece Calista on March 8 for the Castle package at the Castle BBB.  The transformation will be followed by lunch at CRT.  I have sons only, so this will be almost as fun for me (okay, probably more) as it will be for my cute little niece!  

Calista, a brunette, wants to be Belle.  I would love any suggestions on dress and accessories, especially shoes.  Are they really practical footwear?  The picture posted by chief19spixi shows some really adorable shoes?  Are they wearable through the park.  Are there any other accessories she should avoid?


And, I have 2 other questions.  First, I am assuming that Belle is not a regular at CRT.  Is that correct?  Second, is it customary to tip the stylists for the hair, nails and makeup?  Is it also customary to tip for assistance with the costuming?  How much do you usually tip? 

Thanks!

Forty Something Kid


----------



## kddlm

I just booked the Crown package for my DD who will be 8 in April.  We are going a few weeks after her birthday so it will be a belated BD present for her.  I booked a 10:30 a.m ressie for BBB in DTD then off to Epcot for a 1:00 lunch at Akershus with the princesses.  I will be bringing her Aurora dress with us on the trip and I imagine she will just wear it to BBB and for lunch afterwards, but then change into comfortable clothes.  It's so hard not to tell her about it!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I don't know about the shoes posted but I will be posting pics tomorrow night and they do have flip flops available for the princess as well.


----------



## Atchley

DDs feet are rather large for a 9 almost 10 year old.  She wears a size 6 or 7 in women's shoes.  (She has some problems with her toes too which doesn't help.)  If we choose the castle package, can we opt out of the shoes?  Even if they have them large enough for her, I don't think I would like them.  The princess flip flops mentioned wouldn't work either.  DD cannot wear flip flops at all with her toe problems.  Her Big Toes on both her feet curve off to the outside of her feet.  The Big Toes probably curve out about 1/2 an inch from the side of her feet.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Yes you can get the package and not the shoes and you will not be charged for the shoes.


----------



## pl'smama

Wow, miss a day, miss a lot!  I just have to say to the following;

PIXLEYYY, MOUSEKAMADDI, PYRXTC, CHIEF19SPIXI, POOHFRIEND77 and MICKEYSMYBOY,

your little princesses are just adorable!  My heavens they all looked so sweet and like they had a wonderful time at the BBB.  Thank you so much for sharing.  You have all made my night.

**To KDDLM, I have to make a suggestion for you and your DD.  We did the same thing you did, DTD BBB first and then lunch at Akershus.  It was wonderful, but time can be an issue.  YOu may not know this already, but there is no bus to Epcot from DTD.  You will have to take a bus to the nearest resort and then get the Epcot bus from there.  I suggest getting the Port Orleans bus, although someone may know a closer one.  Whatever you do, DO NOT take a bus to a monorail resort and then take the monorail to Epcot.  We foolishly did this and it took about an hour longer than needed.   You may also try to get to the BBB earlier and try and get in earlier just to speed things up.  We arrived at 8:45am for our 9:05am appts and they took us right away.  This saved us a lot of time.

**40 Something Kid, I tipped the three FGIT that helped my DD.  We brought her already dressed in her princess gown so we did not get to see the lovely dressing rooms.  My DD did have two FGIT who were really in training and they were just wonderful with my Emily.  Their supervisor helped out and kept watch most of the time, so I felt very happy tipping all three of them.  They provided us with a memory that will last a lifetime.  It was well worth the few extra dollars.

Have a lovely time everyone and don't forget to share the pictures with us!

Suz


----------



## JRLINK3

Any pics of the Hannah Montana package yet?  I'm wondering what they will actually do.  Do they just put the wig on you and do your makeup like hers?  Not sure if that is worth it or not!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The best way to go from downtown disney to Epcot is to take the bus to the beach club from there you are literally w/ in walking distance to the back entrance to epcot (International Gateway). You will be right by the bridge between the united kingdom and france and directly across the lagoon from Norway.


----------



## chief19spixi

CamAnd said:


> Mousekamaddi and chief19spixi
> 
> 
> 
> chief19spixi - Where did you get the princess shoes your DDs were wearing? They look sturdy and somewhat comfortable. I'm going to get shoes to match whichever dress DD will wear but plan to bring change of clothes /and crocs for rest of day at MK.


 
when we did the big package last year the shoes came with it!


----------



## chief19spixi

40-Something Kid said:


> Calista, a brunette, wants to be Belle. I would love any suggestions on dress and accessories, especially shoes. Are they really practical footwear? The picture posted by chief19spixi shows some really adorable shoes? Are they wearable through the park. Are there any other accessories she should avoid?
> 
> 
> The shoes were really nice and my girls had no problem with walking almost all of downtown disney and then to the park for about 6 hours!
> They are just like the ballet flats that you would get from walmart or payless when it comes to comfort... just with a bit more glitz and glam!!


----------



## chief19spixi

I wanted to thank everyone for the nice comments about my girls!!


----------



## kddlm

Thanks pl'smama for the advice!  

I was not aware that there was no bus from DTD to Epcot.  We are staying at OKW, so I guess I could take the shuttle boat over to SSR or OKW then take the Epcot bus from there.  Either way, I will probably take your advice and try to get to BBB a little earlier than 10:30, or change the lunch ADR to a 1/2 hr. later.  How was the lunch at Akershus (separate thread, I know)?  I've read the threads about it and so far it seems very positive!  What was your opinion?


----------



## praline3001

Hi everyone!

Do you know if Disney has a BBB photo album?
I have more pics than I know what to do with of my little darlin and I was thinking if they had a scrapbook or photo album with a themed BBB to it ... well you get the idea. Anyone been recently and seen or bought one? If so where so I will know where to go in June to grab one


----------



## pl'smama

kddlm said:


> Thanks pl'smama for the advice!
> 
> I was not aware that there was no bus from DTD to Epcot.  We are staying at OKW, so I guess I could take the shuttle boat over to SSR or OKW then take the Epcot bus from there.  Either way, I will probably take your advice and try to get to BBB a little earlier than 10:30, or change the lunch ADR to a 1/2 hr. later.  How was the lunch at Akershus (separate thread, I know)?  I've read the threads about it and so far it seems very positive!  What was your opinion?



My pleasure Kim!  I wish we had known about the busses not running to the parks from DTD, but oh well.  We did make it on time.  Our appt at BBB was the first one at 9:05 and I think lunch was 1:10pm.  We did have to wait about 15 minutes once we got to Akershus, but I hate to rush things.

I enjoyed the lunch quite a bit.  I am a picky eater, as is my DD, but we were all happy with the food.  DD had the chicked and potatoes from the kid's menu and it was good.  I ate some of the chicken and was pleasantly surprised!  I ordered a dish that was kind of like a Norweigian meatloaf, with mashed potatoes.  It was amazing.  And I am hard to please!  The dessert comes like a little buffett.  A sample of three or four.  I forget what it is called, but the yellow stuff was sooooooo good!  I asked for more and they brought it with no problem.

The princess interaction was good.  We got a great photo of my DD and her cousins with Belle.  We were very surprised that Cinderella was one of the other four princesses there that day.  We also had Ariel, but she was a bit off.  She kept quizzing the girls on their birthdays because they were wearing BBB birthday sashes.  The whole trip was a birthday celebration even though the three girls birthdays are between the end of Dec and mid Feb.  Ariel made my oldest neice feel bad about wearing her b-day sash since that day was not her b-day.  We kind of rushed Ariel off after that since we did not need her being a downer.

THe other princesses were great and we had Pocohontas and Jasmine to.  They were great and we got lots of photos.  Your DD will love it and you will love watching her!!

Have a wonderful time!

Suz


----------



## tldowen

I read that you had Persistant Hodgkin's.  I've never heard of that. I had Hodgkin's when I was 20.  I am now 43 and doing great!  Congratulations on your remission.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

thanks and congrats on your remission. so far so good w/ lots of  

ETA~ its called persistant b/c after the first round of treatment it didn't go away and it spread creating a new strand. fortunately the higher dose and stem cell transplant went well b/c they weren't really  sure how well it would the first go round.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

praline3001 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Do you know if Disney has a BBB photo album?
> I have more pics than I know what to do with of my little darlin and I was thinking if they had a scrapbook or photo album with a themed BBB to it ... well you get the idea. Anyone been recently and seen or bought one? If so where so I will know where to go in June to grab one


 

I haven't seen a BBB photo album but I did pick up a photo album that holds 100+/- photos it is sparkly w/ pink glitter all over and has a princess crown on the band that holds it together I got it at the contemporary and that is the only place I saw it of all the places I looked I will post a picture of it in a little bit. It was 18 or 18.50.


----------



## praline3001

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I haven't seen a BBB photo album but I did pick up a photo album that holds 100+/- photos it is sparkly w/ pink glitter all over and has a princess crown on the band that holds it together I got it at the contemporary and that is the only place I saw it of all the places I looked I will post a picture of it in a little bit. It was 18 or 18.50.



Thanks! I would love to see it! I have tons of special BBB photos and I want to make a book for my DD with the pics.


----------



## ElmerTinaRh

shoppgirl said:


> I was just wondering if the majority of girls who bring their own dresses from home, use the change rooms at the BBB or they arrive already wearing their princess outfits?  I plan on bringing ours from home, but am not sure whether or not to dress them at the hotel or wait until we arrive.  Thanks for any info.



We had planned on letting my granddaughter change there and the dressing rooms were full so they held a sheet around her while she changed.  She was only 3 so it wasn't a real big deal, but this year, she will dress at the hotel so we can avoid this happening again.


----------



## ElmerTinaRh

pyrxtc said:


> here are a couple of my DD11 after her visit ot BBB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got pictures with her whole family save for Jaq. Suzy and perla happened to be passing by while we were doing her shots inside the Emporiam tasked if they could join us and were told yes! Woohoo!!



Can you tell me how much you paid for the photo shoot.  I would love to do this for my granddaugter.  Did you have to make reservations?


----------



## MrsSilvaStrat

What about 25 year old princesses??? lol


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

25yr old princesses are welcome to do it as well. I actually had an appointment w/ my dd for last october but we postponed the trip and a couple of weeks ago was kind of spur of the moment so I didn't do it this time but I will be the next trip.

ElmerTinaRh~ you don't have to pay for the photoshoot if you want pics in advance you can purchase the photos while there the package that comes w/ the Castle package is like 25.00 +/- but if you plan on doing the photopass they will put the pics on there and you don't have to buy them then. 

I preordered the photopass for 99.99 and the day I left. I haven't finished adding boarders to my photos yet but I started out w/ 113 pics and now I am up to 175.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I also wanted to post that I am downloading my photos to photobucket right now so my photos should be up by 10pm.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

This is what I have available as of right now for costumes and accessories. My photos aren't the best.

Costumes~













Accessories~ 

















The tutu in this photo is muscial.






I am not really sure what happened to the photos of the Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty dress. I do have the sleeping beauty so I will snap a pic of it and post it but I don't have the cinderella dress.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I didn't even notice until just now that the ariel and jasmine costume are not facing the right way. If it helps any I have the same ariel and jasmine we purchased them in Dec03 and Sept04


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

My dd didn't wear her costume to BBB out appt was for 9.50 and we were having dinner at 1900 for 4.30 so we wanted to stay as decent as possible. I do apologize for my photos being so big but I am not photo savvy so I don't know how to edit them. The only pics that I don't have to post are w/ princess minnie and daisy they are on my photo pass. Also I am retarded and didn't go back to BBB so that I could take dd's pick in the chair at BBB in her costume. Please excuse the ugly black nike flip flops that don't match dd's dress the forgot her matching shoes at the hotel and I couldn't bring myself to buy another pair of those glass slipper shoes.

Warning You Are About to See Photos of a DRAMA QUEEN!!!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06




----------



## MousekaMaddi

Thanx for all the nice comments about our DD"Aurora", yes the dress is "homemade", made by a friend and just amazingly gorgeous on. Thank God for friends!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06




----------



## cancer_survivor_06




----------



## pl'smama

Great photos Cancer Survivor!!  Your darling little princess looks great!  I love her mask.  What a terrific idea!

Thanks for sharing the pics of the costumes to.  I have to mention that I was at the Disney store today, here in Ontario.  They have new "costumes" out, but they were more dressy. I think someone mentioned earlier that they seem to have silk flowers on them.  They do and they are gorgeous!  I had to tear myself away not to buy one for my DD as we have no real need for it.  There was a yellow Belle dress, but there was also a peach Belle dress that was beautiful.  I think even better than the Tink costume from this past year!

Anyway,  I do not have a photo to share of them, but if someone does get this dress please share!!

Suz


----------



## DisDancerina

http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...N=0&Ntk=p_categoryID&Ntt=51101&Nu=p_productID
Are these a few of the dresses you're talking about.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I have seen them on the disneystore.com website they are cute. The peach one that I have seen on the website though says that it is Rosetta one of the fairies is this the one that you saw.
http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...&productId=1222600&langId=-1&categoryId=32501

praline3001~

These are the pics of the photo album I mentioned.

front~





back~





inside front~









I bought two and wish I could have bought more but at 18.00 a pop I couldn't buy that many so I hope they have more when we go back. The sticker on the back says~

Photo Album~
*25 photo sleeves (holds 100 photos total)
*photo safe
*acid free, PVC Free


----------



## Blaze12

cancer_survivor_06,  Your DD looks ADORABLE!!! And I LOVE the mask!!!!!!!!!!!  Was that from the disney store, BBB, or just an extra thought you had and bought? I will have to keep my eye out for that album next time we go,  it is perfect!!  I wish they sold them at BBB, that would be so convenient!!!  I will be there the end of May, if you want another one by then, I can grab one for you if I see them (as long as there are 2 there!!)  



Question:  I know they have flip flops now, does anyone know if they have them in silver or light blue???  I love the formal shoes, but at the same time, flip flops seem more realistic around the parks.  And DD loves her pink ones w/ the pearls we got last year.  She wears them everywhere!  Very comfy!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Thanks, the flip flops only come in the colors posted in the pics b/c I tried to get them in another color to go w/ dd's costume so she wouldn't have to wear the black flipflops but they don't in fact after posting the costume pics I also realized that they don't have shoes for the ariel costumes anymore unless you choose the green or purple flipflops. Hopefully they will add to the shoe colors b/c of all the shoes that you can get in disney I think cinderella's are the worst for the girls to walk around in.


ETA~ The mask I actually bought at walmart before we left it was in the mardi gras section and the only one on the shelf so you know I couldn't pass it up especially since it was only 6.97. It was a perfect match.


----------



## tldowen

I noticed that they were starting a Hannah Montana package at the BBB in Downtown Disney starting this month. I would love to see pics if anyone does that one.  We are going in October and I am sure my 7 year old would love it.


----------



## mindyd

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> This is what I have available as of right now for costumes and accessories. My photos aren't the best.
> 
> Costumes~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessories~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tutu in this photo is muscial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really sure what happened to the photos of the Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty dress. I do have the sleeping beauty so I will snap a pic of it and post it but I don't have the cinderella dress.




Thank you very much for the pictures and your daughter looks adorable in her pictures!


----------



## princssdisnygina

MrsSilvaStrat said:


> What about 25 year old princesses??? lol


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

mindyd said:


> Thank you very much for the pictures and your daughter looks adorable in her pictures!


 
You are welcome and thanks. The only problem is I don't know what happened to my pic of the sleeping beauty and cindy dresses  . It was one pic but at the same time I can't complain b/c I was able to locate my video of dd opening the dining room at 1900. We do have the current sleeping beauty dress nana brought it back from her trip in dec. but I don't have cindy we have one from the disney store, one from a costume shop (the cindy dress in my avatar) and wedding cindy from our trip in aug 06.


----------



## CamAnd

Cancer survivor 06 -Thanks for sharing the many photos of your DD and recent costume pics.

How much do the flip flops cost at BBB?  I think we're going to buy the Belle dress at Disney Store and maybe wait to buy the Belle flip flops at BBB.


----------



## TaraZ

Has anyone had their little princesses dresses made?  Sadly, I am not a seamstress AT ALL... but after seeing the beautiful Aurora dress that someone made, I am OBSESSED!


----------



## teresajoy

cancer_survivor_06 said:


>



Thanks for all the pictures! Your daughter is so pretty! And, another cute Prince Charming!!! We had that same Jasmine when we went last year! 



MousekaMaddi said:


> Thanx for all the nice comments about our DD"Aurora", yes the dress is "homemade", made by a friend and just amazingly gorgeous on. Thank God for friends!!!



Ahem, I think the word you were searching for was "custom made" not homemade!  


TaraZ said:


> Has anyone had their little princesses dresses made?  Sadly, I am not a seamstress AT ALL... but after seeing the beautiful Aurora dress that someone made, I am OBSESSED!



Hop on over to the disboutique thread on the Family Board, lots of ladies (and a guy or two) make outfits over there. (check for Ebay usernames in siggys)


----------



## TaraZ

Oh, that is a GREAT idea!  I was just browsing on Ebay earlier today!


----------



## lilpnutmama

Sorry if this has been posted already.. but i thought i'd mention that I went to "Claire's accessories" at the mall and they had what looked like the identical hair ties as the "pop princess" look (multicoloured fake hair scrunchies, with longer braided pieces).. they were around $5. HTH.

I would take DD to the BBB, I love this thread and pics, but she is terrified of strangers touching her hair.. she barely tolerates me doing it.. but i am going to try to do something fun for the PPP on tuesday. hopefully when the girls are older we'll go back and do the BBB!


----------



## PirateMomma412

Blaze12 said:


> I am not sure about what they offer that is different for teenagers, but they do have high school musical costumes and I 'think' hannah montana.  I know someone posted pictures of some costumes recently, but I cant seem to find them in this thread.





			
				disney[xo]sweetie;23158722 said:
			
		

> ok, so my dd13 REALLY wants to do this, with the castle package, but i just dont want to shell out $150+ for it! she kinda wants a dress, but i know they frown upon wearing it in the parks (other then mnnshp) so, if anyone has pictures or opinions about what they do with teenagers and the different packages, that would be fabulous.



The BBB in Downtown Disney is now offering the Hannah Montana pkg! It is $109 and it includes the wig, t-shirt, headset, backstage pass make-up kit, guitar purse & photo! Sounds fab, doesn't it? Another option if Tinkerbell, my 7 year old is doing that on our trip, and Tink is fab!


----------



## tldowen

Is the BBB the only place to buy the princess photo album?  I tried to find someone online but didn't have any luck.


----------



## pl'smama

TaraZ said:


> Has anyone had their little princesses dresses made?  Sadly, I am not a seamstress AT ALL... but after seeing the beautiful Aurora dress that someone made, I am OBSESSED!



In this picture at the BBB are my DD, in the chair and beside her are her cousins, one in pink and the other in the teal blue colour.  These dresses were made by their grandmother.  I bought my DD's, but I loved it anyway.  However, the handmade costumes are wonderful, but I know they took her awhile to make them.  They turned out lovely though.






Suz


----------



## pl'smama

Thanks Dis Dancerina and Cancer Survivor for posting the links to those dresses on the Disney Shopping site.  Neither of those are the dress I saw though.  It is very close to the yellow Belle dress, but it was a peach.  I will try to get a photo of it next time we go.  I really want to get it for DD even though she does not need it.  AH well...

Suz


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

tldowen said:


> Is the BBB the only place to buy the princess photo album? I tried to find someone online but didn't have any luck.


 

If you are talking about the pink princess photo ablum that I posted I didn't get it at BBB I got it at the contemporary gift shop and as far as I know thats the only place you can get it I didn't see it anywhere else on property not even at downtown disney.


----------



## princssdisnygina

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> If you are talking about the pink princess photo ablum that I posted I didn't get it at BBB I got it at the contemporary gift shop and as far as I know thats the only place you can get it I didn't see it anywhere else on property not even at downtown disney.



When I was there I saw it everywhere.  It was scarce or low in stock but it was everywhere!  It was in its abundance in the MK in the emporium and in the little girls shop as well!  I also remember seeing it at MGM Studios in the kids shop as well as up front!  Now I did not see it many places at DTD but moreso in the parks!


----------



## kddlm

I notice the b-day sashes.......Do I need to tell them in advance it is a b-day gift for my DD or while I'm there?  Her b-day is April 3, and her ressie is 4/24. It would be fun for her to be recongized as B-day Girl!


----------



## Fire14

kddlm said:


> I notice the b-day sashes.......Do I need to tell them in advance it is a b-day gift for my DD or while I'm there? Her b-day is April 3, and her ressie is 4/24. It would be fun for her to be recongized as B-day Girl!


I personally would let them know before arrival just to be sure they have sash on hand. Also remind at checkin.


----------



## PirateMomma412

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I don't know about the shoes posted but I will be posting pics tomorrow night and they do have flip flops available for the princess as well.



I saw someone mention the flip-flops before...do you know how much they are? And what they look like? I am looking for something that would be good for Tink and Cinderella, as she is going to be Tink for the   party, and Cinderella for the CRT breakfast the next morning! Thanks for the help?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I want to say they were 18 but I don't remember exactly I do know they were between 18 and 24 dollars. I posted prices on pg178 post2670, I need to add it to the front pg for easier access. As for colors they do have green that would go with tink but not cindy we looked the night we did PPP but they didn't have them and I wasn't spending the money for more of the glass looking shoes that dd refuses to wear. You can see the shoes on pag 190 post 2837 but I would check target I believe they had the same style last summer in a clear/silver color.


----------



## msukar

Does anyone know the answers to these questions?

Will BBB allow you to choose the gloves/purse combo (14.00) in place of the wand (15.00) when choosing the castle package?

And also, do they sell long elbow length gloves or the short ones only?  DD is insisting that Belle needs to have long gloves.  

Thanks!
Karen
mommy to  Isabel (7) and  Emerson (6)


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I don't know about the different items like that b/c I have never asked but you probably can. I don't know about the glove length I haven't noticed the long ones but only b/c we have never bought them in disney we have always brought them from home.


----------



## 29apr00

Ok, i have an appt for dd for our suprise trip in May.  It's at 8:15am, then we plan on leaving after lunch to head back to the hotel so ds can take a nap, then head back after his nap.  DD will be playing at the wading/children's pool at Pop Century while he is sleeping.   I'm really thinking about cancelling the appt because I dont' want to spend $50 on hair for her to lose it all in the pool 4 hrs later.    Now, while she won't actually be going UNDER water as it's jsut a wading pool, she'll still get wet.

Also, if we do decide to keep the appt, can anyone do the photo shoot? or is it just with the Castle Package?


----------



## joy13

29apr00 said:


> Ok, i have an appt for dd for our suprise trip in May.  It's at 8:15am, then we plan on leaving after lunch to head back to the hotel so ds can take a nap, then head back after his nap.  DD will be playing at the wading/children's pool at Pop Century while he is sleeping.   I'm really thinking about cancelling the appt because I dont' want to spend $50 on hair for her to lose it all in the pool 4 hrs later.    Now, while she won't actually be going UNDER water as it's jsut a wading pool, she'll still get wet.
> 
> Also, if we do decide to keep the appt, can anyone do the photo shoot? or is it just with the Castle Package?



Anyone can do the photoshoot and there is no obligation to buy the pictures.  You can have them put on your photopass.  

As for the wading pool - they will put as much or as little hairspray you want, so if you want it to last - let them know, the FGIT will do their best.


----------



## 29apr00

Thanks!  1 more question, where exactly is the photoshoot at?


----------



## joy13

29apr00 said:


> Thanks!  1 more question, where exactly is the photoshoot at?



If your appointment is in Magic Kingdom at the Castle - the photo shoot is in Exposition Hall at the front of the park.  If your appointment is in downtown disney - I'm not sure.


----------



## robinc71

joy13 said:


> If your appointment is in Magic Kingdom at the Castle - the photo shoot is in Exposition Hall at the front of the park.  If your appointment is in downtown disney - I'm not sure.



Last April, when we went, it was at guest Services in DTD.


----------



## jnjusoioa

Just thought I would try this again, I know back at Christmas time the BBB had red/green hair for the season, I believe it was for the Pop Princess look and would just love to see a photo of it, if someone would point me in the right direction that would be great. Thanks so much.


----------



## Disney Mom of 3

We are going to Pirate and Princess party, so we are going to be walking from Downtown Disney, and later that night from the start of the party at 7:00 to midnight.  So I wanted to know what type of shoes might be comftorable for my daughters to wear and walk in the whole day?  One is going to be Jasmine, and the other Belle, but I'm just worried about their comfort.   

Also, I was wondering what everyone does for dresses, do you all have your girls wear stockings under their dress, or not?  I don't know if to have my DD that's going to be Belle wear stockings, because I'm not sure if it will be uncomftorable getting on and off rides with them on?  So I was curious what most of you do?  Thanks so much for any help! Thanks especially for any advice about shoes!


----------



## Disney Mom of 3

jnjusoioa said:


> Just thought I would try this again, I know back at Christmas time the BBB had red/green hair for the season, I believe it was for the Pop Princess look and would just love to see a photo of it, if someone would point me in the right direction that would be great. Thanks so much.








Can't help you there, but I would also love to know, my DD where there during the Mickey's Christmas party, and that would have been perfect, but I never saw that option in the BBB.  My daughter also got the Pop princess look, but never got to choose from anything.


----------



## JenH1969

I am pretty sure that a few months ago I saw where you could look at pictures of the hairstyle choices for the girls- if someone could point me in the right direction I would be more than  grateful

TIA, Jen


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Disney Mom of 3 said:


> We are going to Pirate and Princess party, so we are going to be walking from Downtown Disney, and later that night from the start of the party at 7:00 to midnight. So I wanted to know what type of shoes might be comftorable for my daughters to wear and walk in the whole day? One is going to be Jasmine, and the other Belle, but I'm just worried about their comfort.
> 
> Also, I was wondering what everyone does for dresses, do you all have your girls wear stockings under their dress, or not? I don't know if to have my DD that's going to be Belle wear stockings, because I'm not sure if it will be uncomftorable getting on and off rides with them on? So I was curious what most of you do? Thanks so much for any help! Thanks especially for any advice about shoes!


 
When is your trip scheduled for. My dd's don't wear stockings under their costumes unless it is really cold. I do recommend bringing a change of clothes though. As for shoes I let my dd wear the shoes she wears on a daily basis which is flip flops, crocs, and balleria flats, however I will admit that my dd does have the luxury or riding in a stroller so if that is not an option I would consider the crocs or tennis shoes. I walked around MK, AK, and MGM w/ crocs myself and I was very impressed b/c they were my first pair and I had to buy them in disney b/c my tennis shoes fell apart while in disney. I have the disney mary janes.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

JenH1969 said:


> I am pretty sure that a few months ago I saw where you could look at pictures of the hairstyle choices for the girls- if someone could point me in the right direction I would be more than grateful
> 
> TIA, Jen


 

This is a link to a post that is on page 10 or 11 and it is a picture of the brochure/invitation that you can see and choose the hairstyles from.


http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=17258884&postcount=155


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I have seen a picture of the xmas hair style I believe it was posted here but I am not seeing so I may have seen it somewhere else but what I do know about it is that it is just like the pop princess it is the multi colored red and green hair.


----------



## jnjusoioa

Disney Mom of 3 said:


> Can't help you there, but I would also love to know, my DD where there during the Mickey's Christmas party, and that would have been perfect, but I never saw that option in the BBB.  My daughter also got the Pop princess look, but never got to choose from anything.




Hi There, hopefully someone will be along with some photos soon, I know it was offered, sorry you didn't know about it before hand.


----------



## jnjusoioa

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I have seen a picture of the xmas hair style I believe it was posted here but I am not seeing so I may have seen it somewhere else but what I do know about it is that it is just like the pop princess it is the multi colored red and green hair.




Thank you so much, I hope you find the picture as I would love to see it. Sure hoping they have it again this year too.


----------



## joy13

Disney Mom of 3 said:


> We are going to Pirate and Princess party, so we are going to be walking from Downtown Disney, and later that night from the start of the party at 7:00 to midnight.  So I wanted to know what type of shoes might be comftorable for my daughters to wear and walk in the whole day?  One is going to be Jasmine, and the other Belle, but I'm just worried about their comfort.
> 
> Also, I was wondering what everyone does for dresses, do you all have your girls wear stockings under their dress, or not?  I don't know if to have my DD that's going to be Belle wear stockings, because I'm not sure if it will be uncomftorable getting on and off rides with them on?  So I was curious what most of you do?  Thanks so much for any help! Thanks especially for any advice about shoes!



I will second the vote for crocs.  Maryjanes would look cute with either outfit and can be used the whole trip.  If you want shoes for the pictures that go with the outfits, maybe get some from the Disney outlet or wal-mart/target etc.   That's what we did, my DD was Cinderella, so I found the "glass slippers" at Wal-mart for $8.00 and she wore those at BBB and for pictures.  Then I had gotten clear sandals at Old Navy and she wore those for walking around the park (though my DD had a stroller too  )  We were there in Sept, so it was way too hot for tights.  I get my DD bike shorts from Gymboree to wear under all her dresses (it's all she'll wear) so she wore a pair of those under her dress.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Hopefully my June trip will be possible, because i've been dying to get this done for a while now. Unfortunately there were no openings when I was there in December, and since we don't own a credit card we could make no reservations, but hopefully this time we will get one. Here is one 18 year old princess that wants to get made up for a day, hehe.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

We went to the MK BBB in Dec. 2007 and I finally uploaded our pictures from the Photopass CD onto the computer.  So, here are my 2 Princesses!!!




































They had so much fun doing this.  My girls aren't really into wearing the Princess dresses, but they enjoyed being pampered and all dolled up for the day.  Thanks for letting me share them.


----------



## neatokimmo

I just want to say hi, I read the first 40 pages of this thread then started skipping around lol

I am hooked, I so want to do the BBB but my DD will be too little on her first Disney trip. I did buy her the deluxe tink outfit yesterday on Ebay tho, we'll have  to take it in a bit I'm sure but I was really excited to get it 

All the girls are just adorable btw!


----------



## AnnetteF

mom2taylorandemily: Your daughters look so beautiful! 

Can you tell me if all of those pictures were taken in the MK BBB? We are taking my DD in August and I want to get as many pictures as possible. I've heard something about having to go to Guest Relations to have the pictures taken. Did you have to do that or were all of yours taken inside the BBB? 

If not, where is Guest Relations?


----------



## melodywalsh

Can anyone on here tell me if they use aerosol or nonaerosol hairspray at the BBB?  thanks so much for the info!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell317

melodywalsh said:


> Can anyone on here tell me if they use aerosol or nonaerosol hairspray at the BBB?  thanks so much for the info!!!!




I don't remember any hairspray.  They used spray gel stuff, I think.  Anyone know for sure?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

They use both gel and hairspray. I believe it was the non aerosal but don't really remember so one of the fairy godmothers may have the answer to that when they come on here or you can send one a PM.


----------



## lilmissdisney216

Just booked BBB for a June 16th seating at 2:30 in DTD!!!! W000 H00000!!!!! (does happy dance) I can hardly wait!!!! I'm soo excited. I wanted to know but this has probably been answered already, but I'm getting the coach package done (the hair and makeup, I'm gonna do my nails at the hotel the night before) and I wanted to know if I could get the pictures done also? In addition to that, I wanted to know if my friend who's coming with me could be in the pictures even though she isnt getting a make over. I thought it would be cool to have the two of us together in a pic to commemorate our WDW trip to BBB. Thanks 

 Meredith


----------



## princssdisnygina

lilmissdisney216 said:


> Just booked BBB for a June 16th seating at 2:30 in DTD!!!! W000 H00000!!!!! (does happy dance) I can hardly wait!!!! I'm soo excited. I wanted to know but this has probably been answered already, but I'm getting the coach package done (the hair and makeup, I'm gonna do my nails at the hotel the night before) and I wanted to know if I could get the pictures done also? In addition to that, I wanted to know if my friend who's coming with me could be in the pictures even though she isnt getting a make over. I thought it would be cool to have the two of us together in a pic to commemorate our WDW trip to BBB. Thanks
> 
> Meredith



Congrats! You will have so much fun!  I did it in December at MK and last year at DTD!  Yes, you will get pictures done and if you play into the cameraman they seem to take more!  I think I had 30 pics of just me at BBB!!  And yes... your friend can be in the pics as well, just tell the photographer...  if you go back a few pages you can see my pic!  Have fun!

Gina


----------



## angiepangie8

Hi 

I am thinking about making an appointment at the BB Boutique for DD who will be celebrating her 6th Bday on the last day of our trip.  We have an appointment at Princess Storybook Dining - Restaurant Akershus in Epcot for Lunch and I was wondering if it would be best to make a ressie at the Down Town Disney Location for as early as possible.  I may have to try to get Akershus ressies pushed back if we try for this cuz I believe they are at 11:45

It would be the perfect day since it is our only princess meal and it's her Bday celebration.  

any feedback would be great

thanks!


----------



## DisDancerina

angiepangie8 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am thinking about making an appointment at the BB Boutique for DD who will be celebrating her 6th Bday on the last day of our trip.  We have an appointment at Princess Storybook Dining - Restaurant Akershus in Epcot for Lunch and I was wondering if it would be best to make a ressie at the Down Town Disney Location for as early as possible.  I may have to try to get Akershus ressies pushed back if we try for this cuz I believe they are at 11:45
> 
> It would be the perfect day since it is our only princess meal and it's her Bday celebration.
> 
> any feedback would be great
> 
> thanks!



That seems to be a great idea! Maybe I'll follow in your footsteps!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Its a great idea but call asap to find out about getting an early appointment b/c that location opens at 9 and that is what time you would need to be able to factor in travel time to Epcot to be there for 11.45


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

AnnetteF said:


> mom2taylorandemily: Your daughters look so beautiful!
> 
> Can you tell me if all of those pictures were taken in the MK BBB? We are taking my DD in August and I want to get as many pictures as possible. I've heard something about having to go to Guest Relations to have the pictures taken. Did you have to do that or were all of yours taken inside the BBB?
> 
> If not, where is Guest Relations?



Thank you so much!!!

Our pictures were taken in the BBB at MK itself and then we went down to the Exposition Hall (where you can view the Photopass pictures and all photo services), and they had a photographer there who took all the pictures of the girls on the settee.  They had a blast doing it.

Have a great time!!!


----------



## AnnetteF

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Our pictures were taken in the BBB at MK itself and then we went down to the Exposition Hall (where you can view the Photopass pictures and all photo services), and they had a photographer there who took all the pictures of the girls on the settee.  They had a blast doing it.
> 
> Have a great time!!!



Thanks for the info. I'll be sure to take her down to Exposition Hall. I LOVE that picture of your DD's on the settee with Tinkerbell dusting them with pixie dust! I just made my DD's appointment today. We'll be going to MK BBB first, then to lunch at CRT. We can't wait!


----------



## pl'smama

**Mom2taylorandemily** your DD's are lovely and they both have such sweet smiles!  Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.  They are terrific!

For those of you thinking of doing the BBB and then going to AKershus you really need to get they earliest appt at the DTD location.  It is much easier to get in and out of.  We had a 9:05am appt at BBB in DTD with 1pm lunch ADRs at Akershus.  We arrived at the BBB by 8:40 and were let in by 8:45am.  This was great as it allowed us to take our time with getting the photos done afterward and then getting to Epcot.

If you have earlier ressies for Akershus you must get to DTD early!  You have to take a bus back to a resort to then get a bus to Epcot.  There are no busses to the parks from DTD.  Get a bus to a close resort like Port Orleans ( someone also suggested the Beach Club I think) and then get the Epcot bus.  It can be done, but there is no time for hanging around DTD when you are done.

Have fun everyone!!

Suz


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

pl'smama is correct but about bbb but if you take the bus to the beach club you don't have to get on another bus if you walk through the lobby to the back of the resort to the back you can walk right to the international gateway which is a back entrance to Epcot that takes you in by the worldshowcase pavillion for the UK. I do mean you can literally walk to it my dd has done it since she was 4.

If you click on this link and look at the map it has on there international gateway.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/epcot.htm

This link will take you to the map of the beach club.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/yachbeachmap.htm

You can see on these maps the direction of the entrance area and its about like walking halfway around world showcase +/- some distance but it is a reasonable walk never the less.


----------



## angiepangie8

Thank you Mandy and Suz!!   I have made a reservation at the DTD location for 9:05 for both DD and DS and I am very excited.  My Akershus Ressie is at 11:50 so we may be cutting it close.  Tomorrow I'm gonna see if I can move it to a little bit later time.  Thanks again Mandy for your links to the Maps!   The CM on the phone said that we *could *take a bus directly to Epcot from DTD!  When I mentioned that I had a ressie at Akershus at 11:50 and was concerned that we would be late for it she said that it shouldn't be a prob and I could take a bus straight to Epcot from DTD!!!   So either this is a new development or she is misinformed.  I'm so happy that I'm a DISer!   The way through the Beach Club sounds great.  We are staying at AKV and also will have a car there so we could possibly take that to DTD and then either back to our resort or Epcot, but I'm not to sure about the parking situation at DTD and then the parking situation over at Epcot, it might just be easier to take busses anyway .  My Mom is our biggest concern as far as walking long distances as she has knee and ankle troubles.  

Now I can't wait to look at more BBB pictures ~ I'm sooooo glad I made their appointments!   
yaaaahhhh hoooooo!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Well when you go to get on the bus if there is no bus to epcot the beach club would be the next best route from DtD. Also keep in mind that you can go back to the photoshoot location any time before they close if time is an issue. Also please let us know the bus situation if it ends up being true.


----------



## Fire14

angiepangie8 said:


> and also will have a car there so we could possibly take that to DTD and then either back to our resort or Epcot, but I'm not to sure about the parking situation at DTD and then the parking situation over at Epcot, it might just be easier to take busses anyway . My Mom is our biggest concern as far as walking long distances as she has knee and ankle troubles.


I have personally driven to DTD several times, I have never had an issue parking as I tend to arrive appox. 8:30-8:45a 90% of lot is empty. No matter how you get to DTD A tip I learned is to walked around to door with princess statues outside it as those doors tend to be open before others are unlocked.  As for driving to Epcot I don't know if that would be a good choice as the parking lot is on future world side and out in tim buck too I understand. Also remember the bus stops at Epcot are out in no mans land. I'd personally do Beach Club route as that way you will be on WS side of Epcot.


----------



## jnjusoioa

Bumping again in the hopes that someone has a picture of the red/green Christmas hair style that was offered. Thanks.


----------



## princssdisnygina

jnjusoioa said:


> Bumping again in the hopes that someone has a picture of the red/green Christmas hair style that was offered. Thanks.




I have been to the BBB the past two christmas seasons and do not remember christmas hair?  Here are my two pics.  I could be wrong but I do remember my visit very well!  We had a blast!

December 2006




December 2007


----------



## jnjusoioa

princssdisnygina said:


> I have been to the BBB the past two christmas seasons and do not remember christmas hair?  Here are my two pics.  I could be wrong but I do remember my visit very well!  We had a blast!
> 
> December 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December 2007




Hi There, Thank you for letting me know. This past Christmas they offered red/green hair with the Pop Princess style and I am just so wanting to see a photo of someone with it done, I think it was pretty popular, and here is hoping they have it again this Christmas season.


----------



## angiepangie8

Fire14 said:


> I have personally driven to DTD several times, I have never had an issue parking as I tend to arrive appox. 8:30-8:45a 90% of lot is empty. No matter how you get to DTD A tip I learned is to walked around to door with princess statues outside it as those doors tend to be open before others are unlocked.  As for driving to Epcot I don't know if that would be a good choice as the parking lot is on future world side and out in tim buck too I understand. Also remember the bus stops at Epcot are out in no mans land. I'd personally do Beach Club route as that way you will be on WS side of Epcot.



Thanks, then maybe we will drive to DTD!   This is our first family trip to WDW so I am really unfamiliar with where everything is and how long time it takes to get from place to place.  I just started looking at maps last night and it's all a bit overwhelming.  
We will be staying at DVC property and I had been told that I will be able to get free Valet parking too, so maybe we could drive to the Beach Club and get the valet parking.  Does anyone know if I could do this?



Also I was hoping that someone could clarify something for me.  We will be getting the photopass and I know that all the picts taken at the BBB will be on the CD, but can we still do the (sorry i forget the technical name for it) photoshoot pictures with the blueish backgrounds even if we have no intention of buying any prints at all?  I would love to have these shots on my photopass to print at a later time but don't want to buy any actual prints or photo packages from WDW.


----------



## angiepangie8

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Well when you go to get on the bus if there is no bus to epcot the beach club would be the next best route from DtD. Also keep in mind that you can go back to the photoshoot location any time before they close if time is an issue. Also please let us know the bus situation if it ends up being true.



Thanks Mandy that is good to know!  ~ i still need to call to try and change my ressie!


----------



## Fire14

angiepangie8 said:


> Thanks, then maybe we will drive to DTD! This is our first family trip to WDW so I am really unfamiliar with where everything is and how long time it takes to get from place to place. I just started looking at maps last night and it's all a bit overwhelming.
> We will be staying at DVC property and I had been told that I will be able to get free Valet parking too, so maybe we could drive to the Beach Club and get the valet parking. Does anyone know if I could do this?
> 
> Also I was hoping that someone could clarify something for me. We will be getting the photopass and I know that all the picts taken at the BBB will be on the CD, but can we still do the (sorry i forget the technical name for it) photoshoot pictures with the blueish backgrounds even if we have no intention of buying any prints at all? I would love to have these shots on my photopass to print at a later time but don't want to buy any actual prints or photo packages from WDW.


Yes you can get photoshoot pics on CD without buying prints as I have done this mutilpe times. I let Photopass person know I was buying CD and They seemed  to take extra pics of me.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I just wanted to post that driving around disney can be some what confusing so if you drive still give yourself enough time to at least get to BBB if you show up late to akershus they will still seat you. BBB will to but that is probably a longer wait.


----------



## angiepangie8

Fire14 said:


> Yes you can get photoshoot pics on CD without buying prints as I have done this mutilpe times. I let Photopass person know I was buying CD and They seemed  to take extra pics of me.


*
That is so cool Thanks!!!!!*


----------



## angiepangie8

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I just wanted to post that driving around disney can be some what confusing so if you drive still give yourself enough time to at least get to BBB if you show up late to akershus they will still seat you. BBB will to but that is probably a longer wait.



Thanks good to know. 


I am really happy that the Akershus now includes their package with the meal!  Since we are on the DDP anyway it's definitely a plus!  Has anyone gone there after the BBB and either got the included package or paid extra for it?  If so I would love to see your picts!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Its good that they added the photo as long as they don't go up on the amount of credits to use for it or did they. My avatar pic is from breakfast at akershus in aug 2006. My mil took this pic of dd in dec 2005 at breakfast as well.


----------



## DisDancerina

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Its good that they added the photo as long as they don't go up on the amount of credits to use for it or did they. My avatar pic is from breakfast at akershus in aug 2006. My mil took this pic of dd in dec 2005 at breakfast as well.



Her dress is AMAZINGLY beautiful! Did you make it or buy it? I'd liek to know if you still know where they sell the pattern or you bought the dress, thanks!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

We had actually gotten at the disney store that year but I have seen them pop up ebay now and then and to be honest I think walmart has a pattern that is similar to this dress. Target also had a dress similar to this on their website in dec but I just looked and didn't see it. On page two or three of this thread I have more pics of my dd in the dress.


----------



## jenseib

I just started reading this. I am only on page 20! I just love the pictures.
We made an appointment for our checkout day (march 7) for 11 AM at DTD. Now I am worried that maybe I should try to up it a bit.  Should I? We will only have 2 hours and then need to be back at the resort for the bus to the airport. But I wanted to be sure we were all packed too and ready to leave when we took off for DTD. 

Also those Aurora dresses on the first several pages are gorgeous! Is that style still at Disney?  And how much? I may go looking at the Disney store this week to see if they have one that catches my eye, but last week when we went there (and bought a really cute pink Minnie dress for the trip) I remember mostly seeing Tinkerbelle stuff out. I hope I jsut wasn't paying attention.

this is a really great thread, but I most likely won't have it finished till after we get back!


----------



## ktbug103

I haven't seen this addressed here, but it's possible I could have missed it (I have just been glancing through the entire thread), our appointment isn't until later in the afternoon, if we brought our own dress for BBB (at the Magic Kingdom) would it be possible for me to drop it off there that morning?  I don't want to carry it around all day in  the parks (although we will have a stroller so I could put it in a dress bag and hang it from the stroller, but I would worry about someone taking it).  Also I know you can rent lockers but I don't want the dress to get wrinkled...  Should I just spend the extra $$$ and buy the dress and acc. there?  Thanks


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

jenseib said:


> I just started reading this. I am only on page 20! I just love the pictures.
> We made an appointment for our checkout day (march 7) for 11 AM at DTD. Now I am worried that maybe I should try to up it a bit. Should I? We will only have 2 hours and then need to be back at the resort for the bus to the airport. But I wanted to be sure we were all packed too and ready to leave when we took off for DTD.
> 
> Also those Aurora dresses on the first several pages are gorgeous! Is that style still at Disney? And how much? I may go looking at the Disney store this week to see if they have one that catches my eye, but last week when we went there (and bought a really cute pink Minnie dress for the trip) I remember mostly seeing Tinkerbelle stuff out. I hope I jsut wasn't paying attention.
> 
> this is a really great thread, but I most likely won't have it finished till after we get back!


 
You may want to move it up at least an hour DTD location opens at 9 so if you could get it done early and then do pics and have lunch at Earl of Sandwich (that's what we like to do), plus you may still have time to take some more pics at the resort before you leave. The sleeping beauty dress that is on page 1 and also reposted on this page is from the disney store in 2005 the dress on page 3 is the current style from disney right not the dress in disney right now is 64.95




ktbug103 said:


> I haven't seen this addressed here, but it's possible I could have missed it (I have just been glancing through the entire thread), our appointment isn't until later in the afternoon, if we brought our own dress for BBB (at the Magic Kingdom) would it be possible for me to drop it off there that morning? I don't want to carry it around all day in the parks (although we will have a stroller so I could put it in a dress bag and hang it from the stroller, but I would worry about someone taking it). Also I know you can rent lockers but I don't want the dress to get wrinkled... Should I just spend the extra $$$ and buy the dress and acc. there? Thanks


 
You can't leave it at BBB however where you rent the lockers they did put someones dress back in the storage closet b/c they didn't want to put it in the locker. I don't know how much that cost or if it is the same to rent the locker and they did have it in a garmet bag. My dd did the castle package for her bday in 2006 and she truly enjoyed it. It's definitely a delightful expierence for everyone in addition to a wonderful lifelong memory. With that being said if it is not w/ in your budget its just as magical for everyone w/out buying all of the stuff.


This is a link to the current dress and accessories sold in disney. (Its in this thread about 10 pages ago.)
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=23335442&postcount=2837


----------



## Disney Mom of 3

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> When is your trip scheduled for. My dd's don't wear stockings under their costumes unless it is really cold. I do recommend bringing a change of clothes though. As for shoes I let my dd wear the shoes she wears on a daily basis which is flip flops, crocs, and balleria flats, however I will admit that my dd does have the luxury or riding in a stroller so if that is not an option I would consider the crocs or tennis shoes. I walked around MK, AK, and MGM w/ crocs myself and I was very impressed b/c they were my first pair and I had to buy them in disney b/c my tennis shoes fell apart while in disney. I have the disney mary janes.








Thanks for the advice!! I'm thinking of trying my daughters mary janes, since they already have a pair.  The Jasmine shoes she got with her outfit at BBB, are just way too uncomftorable for her to wear more than a few minutes.  Thanks again!


----------



## Disney Mom of 3

joy13 said:


> I will second the vote for crocs.  Maryjanes would look cute with either outfit and can be used the whole trip.  If you want shoes for the pictures that go with the outfits, maybe get some from the Disney outlet or wal-mart/target etc.   That's what we did, my DD was Cinderella, so I found the "glass slippers" at Wal-mart for $8.00 and she wore those at BBB and for pictures.  Then I had gotten clear sandals at Old Navy and she wore those for walking around the park (though my DD had a stroller too  )  We were there in Sept, so it was way too hot for tights.  I get my DD bike shorts from Gymboree to wear under all her dresses (it's all she'll wear) so she wore a pair of those under her dress.






Thanks for the advice!!  I decided I'm going to have them wear thier maryjanes, for some reason I didn't think about those.  I'm still undecided about stockings, the low is going to be 52 for that night during the pirate and princess party, so I'm unsure for my other daughter that's 6yrs old wearing her Ariel dress, if to put something else under?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

If you have a bag to put them in bring them for if it is cold if its hot take them off and put them in the bag.


----------



## DisDancerina

I'm gonna use a dress I already have that looks like Ariel's dinner dress, haha. Improvisation, I say. I'll beg my parents to move our resies for the Princess Breakfast later (In Epcot) because right now they're at 8:45  A little early. I'll beg them to make it a lunch so I could do BBB. Should I go to the DTD or MK location? Which do you suggest effort and time wise? Well, and the magical-ness of it too


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The one in MK opens at 8 the one at DtD opens at 9 and then you could take the monorail from MK to the TTC to Epcot or take a bus from DtD to BC or possible epcot if that is true. I think they would probably take about the same amount of time. The castle location is done in a old style decor where as the DtD location is sparkly and pink.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

This is the sleeping beauty dress that target had a couple of months ago.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIRLS-DISNEY-SL...ryZ80914QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## princssdisnygina

DisDancerina said:


> I'm gonna use a dress I already have that looks like Ariel's dinner dress, haha. Improvisation, I say. I'll beg my parents to move our resies for the Princess Breakfast later (In Epcot) because right now they're at 8:45  A little early. I'll beg them to make it a lunch so I could do BBB. Should I go to the DTD or MK location? Which do you suggest effort and time wise? Well, and the magical-ness of it too



I would definitely do the MK location for convenience and time!  The only thing is you will have to have a park hopper ticket to do it.  I would schedule it for say 8am and you could be at Epcot by say... 10am.  You could take the monorail over which is easy!  As far as it being magical... either place is great. I like to do it on the day I am going to be in the MK so I can do it and spend the day there.  I dont know how your little girl will be going to the castle then having to leave?  Just a few thoughts!

Gina


----------



## DisDancerina

princssdisnygina said:


> I would definitely do the MK location for convenience and time!  The only thing is you will have to have a park hopper ticket to do it.  I would schedule it for say 8am and you could be at Epcot by say... 10am.  You could take the monorail over which is easy!  As far as it being magical... either place is great. I like to do it on the day I am going to be in the MK so I can do it and spend the day there.  I dont know how your little girl will be going to the castle then having to leave?  Just a few thoughts!
> 
> Gina



I just thought about that  Oh, and it's me getting it done, lol. I'll have plans to get it the day I go to MK  Thanks! (Seeing our day before Epcot is MK, so I'll still have my hair up!


----------



## angiepangie8

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Its good that they added the photo as long as they don't go up on the amount of credits to use for it or did they. My avatar pic is from breakfast at akershus in aug 2006. My mil took this pic of dd in dec 2005 at breakfast as well.



How cute and I love your avatar!   From what I have heard on the other threads Akershus will remain 1TSM for at least the remainder of 2009
 I really hope they don't decided to change it.  We had ressies using 2 TSMs at Cinderellas Castle for the same day, but after much  thought I decided to make the Akershus ressies instead for 1TSM.   

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## angiepangie8

angiepangie8 said:


> Thanks good to know.
> 
> 
> I am really happy that the Akershus now includes their package with the meal!  Since we are on the DDP anyway it's definitely a plus!  Has anyone gone there after the BBB and either got the included package or paid extra for it?  If so I would love to see your picts!



I think I forgot to mention that I changed my ressie time at the Akershus to 
1:05, so we should have plenty of time now to get there and now we may even have time to do pictures at guest services after our 9:05 appointment!!!

Does anyone know what the parking situation is at the BCV?  I found I cannot get the free valet parking unless we have a blue DVC owner's card (which we don't since we are renting points).  Does anyone know if we can still park in their parking lot and if this would be a good idea still in order to cut through into Epcot?


----------



## princssdisnygina

DisDancerina said:


> I just thought about that  Oh, and it's me getting it done, lol. I'll have plans to get it the day I go to MK  Thanks! (Seeing our day before Epcot is MK, so I'll still have my hair up!



YOU WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME!  I have done it twice!  And I will surely be doing it again!  I am going to DL in August though so it will have to wait til late fall!  Have fun!

Gina


----------



## jenseib

Well I called and changed my appointment from 11 to 10:30.  I think that should be good enough.  Also they are not booked up as I ahd my choice of anytime from opening.  Hopefully they don't booke up and I can get right in.  I may hold off and just buy her dress at World of Disney too. I do have a 10% off of $50 or more with AAA.  I really like the Aurora one.  If I find one here I like, and is cheaper, then I may get it.


----------



## PirateMomma412

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I want to say they were 18 but I don't remember exactly I do know they were between 18 and 24 dollars. I posted prices on pg178 post2670, I need to add it to the front pg for easier access. As for colors they do have green that would go with tink but not cindy we looked the night we did PPP but they didn't have them and I wasn't spending the money for more of the glass looking shoes that dd refuses to wear. You can see the shoes on pag 190 post 2837 but I would check target I believe they had the same style last summer in a clear/silver color.



Thanks for the help! The pics of your  were gorgeous by the way!!! My  is sick today  poor thing-but she was sitting by me while I was looking at the pics and she was verrrry impressed! she can hardly wait!
But, again, thanks for the tip-we are about to head to Target soon to refill an RX, so I will see if they have any flip flops yet! Thank goodness for Target, right?!


----------



## DizzyErin

Oh i love the pics of your DD .. We're booked at the Castle BBB in April .. been to the 1 in Downtown Disney before so my DD9 is so excited to be going to the Castle


----------



## karajeboo

HELP!  I was just showing DD7 all the pics on this thread, and asking her if she'd like to have this done and she promptly answered, "NO" and curled her lip up in disgust!  I already booked our appt for our May trip as we have a princess lunch later that day!  I have a personalized invitation that I am going to pretend was left under our door on the morning of the appt and now I'm totally devastated!  I am hoping that she'll come around this weekend (we are going to P&PP and she at least agreed to wear the Belle gown I bought her) when she sees all the other little girls all made up!  She is going through this "phase" right now and it's driving me nuts!!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I wouldn't worry about it for now but when it gets to be a weekout maybe talk to her about it again. I know I keep looking at all of the princess dresses and want to get my dd some new ones b/c she is as petite as she is she looks a year to two younger than she is so I can still fit her in the costumes but at the same time I am just waiting for the day that she will tell me "Mom I love the princesses but I am too old for the costumes now" so I try to be cautious especially like for halloween she has been a princess every year but last so I am guessing she won't this year either.


----------



## ampc3

karajeboo said:


> HELP!  I was just showing DD7 all the pics on this thread, and asking her if she'd like to have this done and she promptly answered, "NO" and curled her lip up in disgust!  I already booked our appt for our May trip as we have a princess lunch later that day!  peI have a pe rsonalized invitation that I am going to pretend was left under our door on the morning of the appt and now I'm totally devastated!  I am hoping that she'll come around this weekend (we are going to P&PP and she at least agreed to wear the Belle gown I bought her) when she sees all the other little girls all made up!  She is going through this "phase" right now and it's driving me nuts!!!!



How do you get personalized invitations? or did you just make them up? That is a neat idea how would I do this?? TIA


----------



## seobaina

karajeboo said:


> HELP!  I was just showing DD7 all the pics on this thread, and asking her if she'd like to have this done and she promptly answered, "NO" and curled her lip up in disgust!  I already booked our appt for our May trip as we have a princess lunch later that day!  I have a personalized invitation that I am going to pretend was left under our door on the morning of the appt and now I'm totally devastated!  I am hoping that she'll come around this weekend (we are going to P&PP and she at least agreed to wear the Belle gown I bought her) when she sees all the other little girls all made up!  She is going through this "phase" right now and it's driving me nuts!!!!



I wouldn't worry. Little girls can get like that but I'm willing to bet if she sees other little girls doing it in the days before her she'll really want too. I don't know what the cancellation policy is but I'm sure you could even take her to see it and play the 'oh don't those young princesses look lovely, I wonder how they were chosen to do that'. You could even try to hype it up beforehand with things like telling her that maybe if she's extra nice to any princesses she meets they will invite her to a princess makeover too...etc. Cast members will help you if you explain I'm sure....I know we would in the UK with anything similar. If she is still showing NO interest you could always cancel at the last possible minute (check cancellation policy) but I'm sure it won't come to that.


----------



## jenseib

I was told you had to cancel at least 24 hours ahead of time. Not sure if you are charged the full amount or just a penalty. I know she mentioned something about $10, but I can't remember what that was for.


----------



## seobaina

How many days do you get to WDW before the booking? Might be worth emailing disney and just check where you stand. If disaster strikes $10 isn't too bad but the whole lot would be! I'm still sure that if your daughter sees other girls doing it she'll want too. Heck, I wanna do it and I'm an adult  Either way I certainly wouldn't worry yet, you have time and the P&PP first.


----------



## mamaLori05

seobaina said:


> I wouldn't worry. Little girls can get like that but I'm willing to bet if she sees other little girls doing it in the days before her she'll really want too. I don't know what the cancellation policy is but I'm sure you could even take her to see it and play the 'oh don't those young princesses look lovely, I wonder how they were chosen to do that'. You could even try to hype it up beforehand with things like telling her that maybe if she's extra nice to any princesses she meets they will invite her to a princess makeover too...etc. Cast members will help you if you explain I'm sure....I know we would in the UK with anything similar. If she is still showing NO interest you could always cancel at the last possible minute (check cancellation policy) but I'm sure it won't come to that.



I think there was a $10 cancelation fee if done after 24 hrs, but don't quote me on that.  I think that's what they told me when we made our res.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

its a 10 dollar cancellation fee you are not charged for anything else.


----------



## murcor

My son 7, did the COOL DUDE and my daughter 8 did the CROWN pkg.

Jan 2008

































http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u313/murcor/Disney/BBB/55.jpg[/jpg]


[img]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u313/murcor/Disney/BBB/56.jpg


----------



## DisDancerina

Looked like all eyes were on them


----------



## strmtroopr96

*Here is my oldest DD's second trip to the BBB (but first time at the MK one on 9/14/07. She was wearing the Golden Aurora dress from the Disney Store:*






























*We went to the Princess Storybook Dinner that night also:*






*And our littlest Princess who always sleeps through the BBB LOL:*


----------



## angiepangie8

Thanks for the great photos Angela and Rebecca!!!


DS~8 has concerns about the "cool dude" doo.  He doesn't like his hair pokey so I'm wondering if they can do a "slick dude" doo.   I'm gonna try to warm him up to the idea.  He was concerned about the paint in his hair.   He thought it was permanent.


----------



## pampam

DisDancerina said:


> Looked like all eyes were on them



I was noticing the same thing.


----------



## chief19spixi

Thanks for the pics of the cool dude package!! My DS (6) didn't really want to do it but now he does!!


----------



## karajeboo

ampc3 said:


> How do you get personalized invitations? or did you just make them up? That is a neat idea how would I do this?? TIA



Look on the Creative Disigns Thread under "Just for Fun" and check out Natalies Bag of Tricks.  She is the newest designer taking requests for personalized inviations.  They are beautiful!!!!  Here is mine....  I have already printed it and put in an envelopes that will come "under the door during the night" and I can give to her in the morning to surprise her!


----------



## CamAnd

karajeboo said:


> Look on the Creative Disigns Thread under "Just for Fun" and check out Natalies Bag of Tricks.  She is the newest designer taking requests for personalized inviations.  They are beautiful!!!!  Here is mine....  I have already printed it and put in an envelopes that will come "under the door during the night" and I can give to her in the morning to surprise her!



karajeboo:  Is that the date you'll be at  BBB at MK?  We'll taking DD6 there on May 6 but at 8:10am. It will be her first time doing it.


----------



## ampc3

Thanks for the link Karajeboo, but I don't believe Natalie is taking anymore requests.. she is overwhelmed and I can only imagine! Thanks again tho!


----------



## jenseib

Well I went to the Disney store today.  I must say YUCK!!!! at the selection.  One Belle dress that was OK, but nto what I wanted. They has an Aurora and a Cinderella dress, both the exact same only one blue and one pink. Nothing to write home about. Just really plain.    So we passed on them. Also DD was a brat today. She must've not got enough sleep and cried alot at the stores when we didn't buy her toys. She could've cared less about the dress, which is something she usually begs me to buy!  So we hit Target. the Aurora dress was better, but I figured I really like the Disney one so if I am to get one, I think it will be there.  No Cindy dresses there.  Went across town to the other Target. the yahd 1 cindy dress left. I bought it. We wil ltake it and then she can wear it to the Princess dinner at 1900 Park fare.  And then I can decide if I want to pend the money on the Aurora dress when I get there or just where the cindy dress again.


----------



## karajeboo

CamAnd said:


> karajeboo:  Is that the date you'll be at  BBB at MK?  We'll taking DD6 there on May 6 but at 8:10am. It will be her first time doing it.



YES!  That's when we'll be there!  It really is a "small world" isn't it????  It's our first time, too!  But who knows if she will really still want to do it - after all, she's nearly 7, and a BIG girl!  



ampc3 said:


> Thanks for the link Karajeboo, but I don't believe Natalie is taking anymore requests.. she is overwhelmed and I can only imagine! Thanks again tho!



I just noticed that Natalie actually posted the generic invitations on her thread.  So even if it doesn't have the name and date, it would still make for a nice surprise for a little girl!  In fact, she posted a ton of generic invitations that I saved!


----------



## karajeboo

CamAnd said:


> karajeboo:  Is that the date you'll be at  BBB at MK?  We'll taking DD6 there on May 6 but at 8:10am. It will be her first time doing it.



OK, here's something even crazier than us being at BBB the same time on May 6th!  Were you there in May 2006 as your photos are dated?   We were too!!!!!!


----------



## CamAnd

karajeboo said:


> OK, here's something even crazier than us being at BBB the same time on May 6th!  Were you there in May 2006 as your photos are dated?   We were too!!!!!!



Oh yes, the dates are correct.  That pic of DD was lunch at CRT.  We usually go to Disney every 2 years in early May.  You wouldn't by any chance be dining at CRT that day?  We have an ADR for 12:10 at CRT on May 6 also  It might be the last time DD would want to dress up like a princess.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

There are two "Hannah Montanna" pkgs offered at the BBB at DTD.. 1. "SECRET STAR" makeover includes the hannah wig, microphone head prop, hannah guitar purse, hannah t-shirt( in blue or pink), backstage pass makeup kit that has eyeshadow and lipgloss, photoshoot with 1-6x8 photo in a themed photo holder. this pkg is 109.95 plus tax. 2. "GOLD SECRET STAR" makeover includes the hannah wig, microphone headset prop, gold hannah montanna costume(includes gold crop jacket with hannahs name on back, gold and white tank top with gold beads on the front, black strech capris pants, and gold belt) backstage pass makeup kit with eyeshadow and lipgloss, and photoshoot with 1 6x8 photo in a themed photoholder... this pkg is 123.00 plus tax. both pkgs offer gold flip-flops for 18.00. For your preteen girls this might be an option. Also remember all costumes sold in world of disney are also offered in the BBB at DTD.


----------



## DisDancerina

F.G.I.Training said:


> There are two "Hannah Montanna" pkgs offered at the BBB at DTD.. 1. "SECRET STAR" makeover includes the hannah wig, microphone head prop, hannah guitar purse, hannah t-shirt( in blue or pink), backstage pass makeup kit that has eyeshadow and lipgloss, photoshoot with 1-6x8 photo in a themed photo holder. this pkg is 109.95 plus tax. 2. "GOLD SECRET STAR" makeover includes the hannah wig, microphone headset prop, gold hannah montanna costume(includes gold crop jacket with hannahs name on back, gold and white tank top with gold beads on the front, black strech capris pants, and gold belt) backstage pass makeup kit with eyeshadow and lipgloss, and photoshoot with 1 6x8 photo in a themed photoholder... this pkg is 123.00 plus tax. both pkgs offer gold flip-flops for 18.00. For your preteen girls this might be an option. Also remember all costumes sold in world of disney are also offered in the BBB at DTD.



Do you have sizes?


----------



## jenseib

OK, I know I am annoying with all my questions!!  LOL!  I am making my way through the hread ( read 48 pages now)..So I'm not sure if this was answered, and if it was, I don't remember.....Are the dresses sold at WOD the same that they sell in the parks? I don't go to BBB till our last day, but thought is I saw the dress we liked at the parks, then that will help me with the decision to buy one there or just have her go in her Cinderella (or Minnie if she chooses) dress. I can get 10% off at WOD, so I would rather buy it there than get it at the parks. Who knows though .DD started talking about being Ariel yesterday. She usually calls her "under the sea" and then yesterday she said "so you know her name is Ariel?"  LOL!  "and she wears pretty dresses".  I thought she was still young young enough that I could chose it, but I may be wrong!!!!


----------



## trish4bruce

I was wondering if you can change what package you have picked when you get to your booking?  My daughter wanted to do the Hannah Montana pkg so we booked it for her but then when I told her you don't get a full costume she was bummed and wants to see pictures of what the makeover looks like.  I haven't been able to find any pictures so if we get there and she sees that it is just a plain Hannah Montana t-shirt could we change the pkg to say a princess one?  Also she is about a size 14-16 will the dresses fit her?


----------



## TaraZ

Too funny-- how old is your DD?  Mine is 2 now, will be 3 for our trip... and I know SHE will be the one picking out the dress!  If I want to pick something it had better be for me!!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

jenseib said:


> OK, I know I am annoying with all my questions!!  LOL!  I am making my way through the hread ( read 48 pages now)..So I'm not sure if this was answered, and if it was, I don't remember.....Are the dresses sold at WOD the same that they sell in the parks? I don't go to BBB till our last day, but thought is I saw the dress we liked at the parks, then that will help me with the decision to buy one there or just have her go in her Cinderella (or Minnie if she chooses) dress. I can get 10% off at WOD, so I would rather buy it there than get it at the parks. Who knows though .DD started talking about being Ariel yesterday. She usually calls her "under the sea" and then yesterday she said "so you know her name is Ariel?"  LOL!  "and she wears pretty dresses".  I thought she was still young young enough that I could chose it, but I may be wrong!!!!




Yes, they are the same dresses all over WDW!  I do not remember seeing the Minnie dress though, just the princess dresses so that one you may have to check on.  But all the princess dresses are the same no matter where you go.


----------



## 29apr00

Do adults do this??  I have an appt for DD to do it, and I was thinking maybe it would be fun for me too.  

Jennifer


----------



## TaraZ

29apr00 said:


> Do adults do this??  I have an appt for DD to do it, and I was thinking maybe it would be fun for me too.
> 
> Jennifer



 I've toyed with the idea too-- my parents are taking us to WDW since they never took me as a child (poor, deprived me!)-- my mom asked if I wanted to be a princess too!


----------



## jenseib

We have the Minnie dress already, and a Cindy one. I am thinking of Aurora when we get there though. But I might end up with Ariels wedding dress! 

This is her Minnie dress. We got it at the Disney store. They came out a few weeks ago, and I wouldn't buy it for her, even though she kept bugging me.  Then when DH said lets go I went the next day and bought it for her to bring along! LOL!






This is the cinderall dress. She has clothes on under it. Her dorky face is a "pose".  LOL!


----------



## TaraZ

jenseib said:


> We have the Minnie dress already, and a Cindy one. I am thinking of Aurora when we get there though. But I might end up with Ariels wedding dress!
> 
> This is her Minnie dress. We got it at the Disney store. They came out a few weeks ago, and I wouldn't buy it for her, even though she kept bugging me.  Then when DH said lets go I went the next day and bought it for her to bring along! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cinderall dress. She has clothes on under it. Her dorky face is a "pose".  LOL!



So cute!  LOVE the Minnie dress!  And her face is priceless!


----------



## princssdisnygina

29apr00 said:
			
		

> Do adults do this?? I have an appt for DD to do it, and I was thinking maybe it would be fun for me too







TaraZ said:


> I've toyed with the idea too-- my parents are taking us to WDW since they never took me as a child (poor, deprived me!)-- my mom asked if I wanted to be a princess too!




HECK YES WE DO THIS!!!  I posted these earlier but will post them again for you....  I love doing it!


----------



## TaraZ

princssdisnygina said:


> HECK YES WE DO THIS!!!  I posted these earlier but will post them again for you....  I love doing it!



Too cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## angiepangie8

Right now DD wants to take one of her non-Disney dresses that she loves.  I'll try to get a pict of her later and post it to see what y'all think.   She has a Cinderella one too and I was thinking of taking that for when we go to Park Faire earlier in our trip and then save the other for the BBB day.   We have a Belle dress that is really cute and it's my fav., but unfortunately it's still too big for her.   I also need to figure out what shoes she should wear.  I was thinking of Crocs for most of our trip but not sure how these will go with fancy dresses.


----------



## brittsmum1998

F.G.I.Training said:


> There are two "Hannah Montanna" pkgs offered at the BBB at DTD.. 1. "SECRET STAR" makeover includes the hannah wig, microphone head prop, hannah guitar purse, hannah t-shirt( in blue or pink), backstage pass makeup kit that has eyeshadow and lipgloss, photoshoot with 1-6x8 photo in a themed photo holder. this pkg is 109.95 plus tax. 2. "GOLD SECRET STAR" makeover includes the hannah wig, microphone headset prop, gold hannah montanna costume(includes gold crop jacket with hannahs name on back, gold and white tank top with gold beads on the front, black strech capris pants, and gold belt) backstage pass makeup kit with eyeshadow and lipgloss, and photoshoot with 1 6x8 photo in a themed photoholder... this pkg is 123.00 plus tax. both pkgs offer gold flip-flops for 18.00. For your preteen girls this might be an option. Also remember all costumes sold in world of disney are also offered in the BBB at DTD.



For $13 more you get the clothing in ADDITION to the package?  That seems so cheap.  I wonder if I should call back and specify I want the second package?


----------



## teresajoy

angiepangie8 said:


> Right now DD wants to take one of her non-Disney dresses that she loves.  I'll try to get a pict of her later and post it to see what y'all think.   She has a Cinderella one too and I was thinking of taking that for when we go to Park Faire earlier in our trip and then save the other for the BBB day.   We have a Belle dress that is really cute and it's my fav., but unfortunately it's still too big for her.   I also need to figure out what shoes she should wear.  I was thinking of Crocs for most of our trip but not sure how these will go with fancy dresses.




I would have her wear the Crocs, most of the time, then switch to some fancier shoes for the pictures.


----------



## danx2plus3more

someone has to have pics of a hannah montana makeover from bbb...we want to see pics of this..i saw the promo pics for this and it was awful im hoping real pics of girls doing this are better


----------



## teresajoy

karajeboo said:


> YES!  That's when we'll be there!  It really is a "small world" isn't it????  It's our first time, too!  But who knows if she will really still want to do it - after all, she's nearly 7, and a BIG girl!
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed that Natalie actually posted the generic invitations on her thread.  So even if it doesn't have the name and date, it would still make for a nice surprise for a little girl!  In fact, she posted a ton of generic invitations that I saved!



We'll be there the same times as you guys! We do BBB on Sunday the 3rd though. Maybe we'll see each other around the parks! 

Thanks for the info on the invites. I wanted to make some of these for the girls! 



karajeboo said:


> OK, here's something even crazier than us being at BBB the same time on May 6th!  Were you there in May 2006 as your photos are dated?   We were too!!!!!!



We were there May 2006 too.


----------



## 29apr00

princssdisnygina said:


> HECK YES WE DO THIS!!!  I posted these earlier but will post them again for you....  I love doing it!



Oh that is PERFECT!!  My dd and I will love doing this!  Thanks!


So what about during the summertime, when the weather is warmer, do the girls still wear their dresses??  I bought a cheaper Cinderella dress from TRU this weekend, with short sleeves and less "poofy-ness" so it would be a little cooler for her than her Sleeping Beauty dress, which has long gauze sleeves and lots of lace and crinoline.  But the dress doesn't fit very well, of course, it's a dress up type dress, so she'd end up needing regular clothes on under it!    What to do????

jennifer


----------



## princssdisnygina

danx2plus3more said:


> someone has to have pics of a hannah montana makeover from bbb...we want to see pics of this..i saw the promo pics for this and it was awful im hoping real pics of girls doing this are better




I found some online...

http://news.lalate.com/2008/02/21/h...nah-montana-for-100-bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique/

http://www.wdwnews.com/ImageSearch.aspx  (scroll to the middle of the page - this one the pics are small)


----------



## princssdisnygina

29apr00 said:


> So what about during the summertime, when the weather is warmer, do the girls still wear their dresses??  I bought a cheaper Cinderella dress from TRU this weekend, with short sleeves and less "poofy-ness" so it would be a little cooler for her than her Sleeping Beauty dress, which has long gauze sleeves and lots of lace and crinoline.  But the dress doesn't fit very well, of course, it's a dress up type dress, so she'd end up needing regular clothes on under it!    What to do????
> 
> jennifer



If you wanted to spend the money you could just have her do the whole thing and she could get the tinkerbell outfit. The dress is short and there are no sleeves... Just a thought. Or you could just put a tanktop underneath and biker shorts?


----------



## stampinot

finding out information about BBB doing Hanna Montana? If not BBB then where? Thanks in advance for any information
Julie


----------



## chief19spixi

Here are a few pics of the hannah montana makeover at the BBB!
Hope they help!


----------



## tldowen

Thanks for the pics. We are going in October and DD wanted to do this. Cute!


----------



## realfam

Does anyone know how much the Hannah Montanna treatment is?


----------



## tjl1388

We did the one in the castle last trip and it was worth every cent.  My DD and her friend loved it.  My DS did it as well, his was only $10.  They painted a mickey in his head and put a bunch of "magic"(glitter) on top of his head.

In the castle





It turned out very well.


----------



## TSM1993

29apr00 said:


> Do adults do this??  I have an appt for DD to do it, and I was thinking maybe it would be fun for me too.
> 
> Jennifer



Here is mine. I did the pirate princess for MNSSHP.


----------



## lilmissdisney216

Do all of the BBB hairstyles come with pixie dust? The one I've seen the most with the pixie dust was the Fairytale Princess and I was planning on getting that one or the Disney Diva. I really want a lot of pixie dust, so I hope the Disney Diva comes with it. Also, which hairstyle would you reccomend cause I cant choose.  also, I was thinkin about goin to claires before I left and picking out a tiara/crown to wear since me and my friend are having this done before Pleasure Island that night. 

 Meredith


----------



## CampbellScot

Is it possible to "re-do" the hair styles after the day it is done? My step daughter and I have an appointment for the only day we had time, and we have the Princess Breakfast the following morning...is it fairly easy to pull the hair back and stick the little hair bits back on, style it and go...or is it pretty impossible to re-create the look the next day? (I am mostly referring to the Pop princess and the Diva hair styles!)

anyone have any experience with this?

thanks!!!!


----------



## strmtroopr96

CampbellScot said:


> Is it possible to "re-do" the hair styles after the day it is done? My step daughter and I have an appointment for the only day we had time, and we have the Princess Breakfast the following morning...is it fairly easy to pull the hair back and stick the little hair bits back on, style it and go...or is it pretty impossible to re-create the look the next day? (I am mostly referring to the Pop princess and the Diva hair styles!)
> 
> anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> thanks!!!!




My DD has gotten the Disney Diva 2x now and always the day before we go home and about 4 days before going back to school. As long as she stays out of the water, her hair usually lasts a few days. Even after sleeping, it looked just fine. I can't remember if I put extra hair spray on those next days but probably.   

By the time she is going back to school it is starting to come more undone but is good enough for her to show her class.


----------



## princessmorgan

I don't know if this questions has been answered or not, but do you tip the FGIT like at a regular salon? Thanks for the help! Also there are a few dresses at disneyoutlet.com and they are offering 15% off today.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

realfam said:


> Does anyone know how much the Hannah Montanna treatment is?


 
it starts at 109.95 with in the last 5-10 pages a fairy godmother in training came on and posted what's included and how much. also they have two different packages.



princessmorgan said:


> I don't know if this questions has been answered or not, but do you tip the FGIT like at a regular salon? Thanks for the help! Also there are a few dresses at disneyoutlet.com and they are offering 15% off today.


 
You can but you don't have to.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

lilmissdisney216 said:


> Do all of the BBB hairstyles come with pixie dust? The one I've seen the most with the pixie dust was the Fairytale Princess and I was planning on getting that one or the Disney Diva. I really want a lot of pixie dust, so I hope the Disney Diva comes with it. Also, which hairstyle would you reccomend cause I cant choose.  also, I was thinkin about goin to claires before I left and picking out a tiara/crown to wear since me and my friend are having this done before Pleasure Island that night.
> 
> Meredith


 
They all come w/ pixiedust it just shows up more on the fairytale hairstyle. If you are picking the fairytale style b/c you like the tiara you can get it w/ the diva style for 10 dollars more or you can get them at claires. I saw some at walmart just a few weeks ago in the girls section on the little racks w/ ponytails and things like that but I don't remember houw much they were.


----------



## mamaLori05

lilmissdisney216 said:


> Do all of the BBB hairstyles come with pixie dust? The one I've seen the most with the pixie dust was the Fairytale Princess and I was planning on getting that one or the Disney Diva. I really want a lot of pixie dust, so I hope the Disney Diva comes with it. Also, which hairstyle would you reccomend cause I cant choose.  also, I was thinkin about goin to claires before I left and picking out a tiara/crown to wear since me and my friend are having this done before Pleasure Island that night.
> 
> Meredith



 If you want a lot of pixie dust, you could always stop at Libby Lou before you leave and pick up a "create your own" pixie dust package so that you can add some as you go throughout the day.  I want to say the pixie dust packages were around $10 for two, but don't quote me on that.  It comes with the pixie dust, a little baggie to keep it in, and a wand to appy it.  Just an idea.  I know we picked some up for when "Tinkerbell"  drops off some little surprises (Cards and such) for our kids in our room while we are out at the parks.


----------



## lilmissdisney216

Awesome thank you so much. I also looked in my show makeup and I have some loose glitter laying around I think I might take that as well. Thanx for the advice. 

 Meredith


----------



## mom2nca

I was looking at the disneystore.com for a costume for my almost 2 year old and they had the cutest tinkerbell infant one for $7.99, I thought perfect price and cute  so she wont feel left out when her sisters got to BBB but when I went to buy it the shipping was $33 ! yikes, no thanks lol! They must use UPS or something to ship to canada, I guess we will have to try to find one at a canadian store. But they do have great things for those who live in the USA.


----------



## shoppgirl

In response to the PP, as a fellow Canadian, I totally agree with you that Americans are so lucky to be able to order online and enjoy the low prices and often cheap to free shipping for items.  I have never ordered online because I don't want to pay the international shipping, the duty, the taxes, and the brokerage fees.    

I am lucky to live near Disney Stores and a Disney Outlet.  I managed to find an older "model" of the Tinkerbell costume (that retailed for $50 originally) for just under $7.00.  It was the only one in the clearance rack and it was the size I needed!!  There were cute matching shoes for $5, but no luck in the size.  This costume is perfect for the hot and humid Florida weather.  I hope DD wears this for her BBB experience in August, but if not, it will make a great park costume for another day since the top is practically like a swim top!  I found a great Cinderella dress from the grocery store, The Real Canadian Superstore for $10 during Halloween season that she loves to wear too.  We'll be packing 2 dresses for her for the trip!  Good luck trying to find a costume for your little one!


----------



## iluv2go2disney

My DD has an appt in July but doesn't know yet which style she will pick.  I was just wondering for those of you who have gotten the bun hairstyle, have you tried to recreate it once you got home?  If so was it hard?  I'd love to know how they make it look so good.


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

Took my DD age 6, in December and she loved it.  We did the bun and I was shocked by the amount of hairgel they use to get it all into place.  Add the hair pins, hairspray and the glitter - WOW!!!  She slept in it and it was prefect the next morning.  Have never attempted it at hair - I don't have the patience for that but it did not seem that hard.


----------



## snomofinn

My DD has an appointment at BBB on our next trip which is next week, and I was wondering if you treat this like a trip to the salon and give the "stylist" a tip? or is it just the one price? Thank you!


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

My DD-6 got the Fairytale Princess in December and slept in it, tiara and all and had no problem the next morning.  We are doing the same thing in July when we go back - hair at Downtown Disney on day two and then we have breakfast at the castle the next morning.  I only had to adjust one hair pin.  My niece did the Diva and also slept in it with no problem.  The amount of hair gel, hair spray, glitter and hair pins is incredible.
As for tipping the FGM - I did.  I did it very discretely as I have been told you are not supposed to but ours was fantastic.  
As for buying your own tiara  - just be sure it is onethat will stay in place.  The Disney ones are metal with a metal comb attached to it.  
Can't wait to get back  - 3rd trip in 18 months!


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

You can change - we changed from hair and nails to the full package once my DD 'touched' all the dresses.  They are very flexible - more money for them.


----------



## MousekaMaddi

we loved BBB in DTD, didnt tip cuz dh and I cried the whole time  DD4 was in awe of herself   , in hindsight I wished I had tipped because out 2 FG were so lovely.
Her hairstyle stayed perfectly for 4 days, and I helped it along with extra hairpins and spray, it was almost perfect for dayyyyyyyyyyyys. She adored it

Have a blast!


----------



## madfelice

Ok, a really stupid tipping question from an Australian where they don't have the whole tipping thin.  HOW do you tip, do you give it to the FGMIT herself or at the register when paying?  Should it be a cash thing or can you use a card?  We will be paying with a gift card so do we add on with that or do we tip with cash?


----------



## fourseasons

awesome! thanks a lot


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

The whole tipping thing -
Tips at something like this are usually cash.  I have been told that they should not be tipped but that's not how my DH and I do it.  I tipped our FGM directly, at the end just before we cashed out.  I did it very quietly and slipped her $20 when I shook her hand goodbye and thanked her.
Have fun and remember not everyone does the tip thing at BBB.


----------



## princessmom29

I Haven't had time to read this whole tread yet, but does anyone know offhand if the minnie dress I am seeing in photos from the DDD BBB is at the MK location. We are planning on an appointment there as it is just more convinent but DD4 has her heart set on the "Minnie Dress"!!!


----------



## becca011906

princessmom 29 are you talking about the red minnie dress... no problem you can get it at the DTD location but the MK location i'm really not sure, you could get i from any shops but i'm nto sure about the MK BBB... 

If it's the BLUE minnie dress it's gone no more, I've been looking and looking and looking online and can't find them anywhere at all. my dd was so wanting it but she'll have to get something eles.


----------



## d4thun

My 5-year-old daughter loved it!
















Next time, she wants to be Mulan (whom she has just recently discovered).  I guess we could pull it off by letting her get the same style as above but adding a Chinese/Japanese dress (which we might have to get before and bring with us).  Anyone have any tips about pulling off Mulan?  Thanks.


----------



## princssdisnygina

becca011906 said:


> princessmom 29 are you talking about the red minnie dress... no problem you can get it at the DTD location but the MK location i'm really not sure, you could get i from any shops but i'm nto sure about the MK BBB...
> 
> If it's the BLUE minnie dress it's gone no more, I've been looking and looking and looking online and can't find them anywhere at all. my dd was so wanting it but she'll have to get something eles.



The blue dress is no longer sold. It was a 2007 dress and is now gone. I do not remember seeing the MInnie dress at the BBB at MK... I was just there in December and it was not there.  

Gina


----------



## mamaLori05

Disney Store has pink Minnie Mouse dress if that helps at all.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I just wanted to post that now that this thread is currently over 3000 posts it may be closed I will be starting a new thread w/ the same info from the first post but it will be update some and becca is putting together a photo album that is organized w/ all the photos from this thread w/ the consent of the parents who have posted their wonderful pics. I would also like to say thank you to every one who has been posting wonderful pics, great helpful info, and all of the questions that have helped this thread grow.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

d4thun said:


> My 5-year-old daughter loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time, she wants to be Mulan (whom she has just recently discovered).  I guess we could pull it off by letting her get the same style as above but adding a Chinese/Japanese dress (which we might have to get before and bring with us).  Anyone have any tips about pulling off Mulan?  Thanks.



What a beautiful little princess!  

My DD went to BBB and got the Fairytale princess. She dressed up for MNSSHP that night as Cinderella. The next morning we were off to PSB and she dressed as Mulan. We just took down her bun and it made a beautiful ponytail. We bought a Mulan costume and headband at the Disney Store. Here are some pictures.


----------



## princessmom29

becca011906 said:


> princessmom 29 are you talking about the red minnie dress... no problem you can get it at the DTD location but the MK location i'm really not sure, you could get i from any shops but i'm nto sure about the MK BBB...
> 
> If it's the BLUE minnie dress it's gone no more, I've been looking and looking and looking online and can't find them anywhere at all. my dd was so wanting it but she'll have to get something eles.



It is the red one with the black top. Her BF went over the christmas, and wore her minnie dress to school last week for "Disney Day". Now we HAVE to have one when we go


----------



## mamaLori05

I thought I remember one of the FGIT saying that if you want a dress that they don't have, but is in one of the stores or other locations, just to let them know ahead of time.  I thought she said they could get it for you, they just needed to know ahead of time so they could pick it up and have it ready for you.  You might want to call and make a note on your reservation and then call again the day before just to make sure it's ready for you.


----------



## 29apr00

So i called to add myself to dd's reservation for 5/1, and they're sold out!! I'm so bummed, i really wanted this to be a cool mother/daughter thing.  I'm going to keep trying, but i doubt anything will open up.


----------



## princessmom29

mamaLori05 said:


> I thought I remember one of the FGIT saying that if you want a dress that they don't have, but is in one of the stores or other locations, just to let them know ahead of time.  I thought she said they could get it for you, they just needed to know ahead of time so they could pick it up and have it ready for you.  You might want to call and make a note on your reservation and then call again the day before just to make sure it's ready for you.



Thanks for the info. I am not at 180 days just yet but when I reserve I will let them know. Thanks!!!


----------



## cinderella73

Well I havent posted here in a while. We went to the MK BBB back in Sept after they just opened. It was just magical! I really love how they decorated in there.  

 My DD was 13 and at first not sure. But for anyone with a older daughter , trust me they will love it! My DD was a b it shy because she had no one to do it with her . She was worried she would look silly being the oldest girl. That is intill we went into Frontier Land and saw a 65 year old grandmother who had it done and was telling everyone about it! lol Its really for anyone so tell your teens not to hesitate! 

 We made a cute music video using a lot of our pics from there. I would post it here if I am allowed. Someone will have to LMK if its ok. I also had video but havent uploaded that yet. 

 The only thing I dont  like is the little jewels they give the girls for their faces. In pictures its hard to tell its a jewel and it just looks like there is something on your face! lol


----------



## fourseasons

wow, great great pictures, thanks everyone


----------



## TinkTiff

Thank You For The Red_head Pics. I Was Worried About That With My Daughter. Age 3. Going In June.


----------



## Tink215

Just back from this past weekend, were we surprsed our girls, It truly was a great experience and I loved all the fairy godmothers.....My kids loved every minute of it.

Here are our pics....


My girls being surprised....


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

29apr00 said:


> So i called to add myself to dd's reservation for 5/1, and they're sold out!! I'm so bummed, i really wanted this to be a cool mother/daughter thing. I'm going to keep trying, but i doubt anything will open up.


 

Be sure to call early in the mornings. For our last minute trip last month (and I mean I booked in the middle of dec for the first week of feb) when I first called to book BBB I couldn't get anything before 5pm well a week or so later I called back and I had my of 5 different time slots between 8.5 and 10am


----------



## karajeboo

d4thun said:


> My 5-year-old daughter loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time, she wants to be Mulan (whom she has just recently discovered).  I guess we could pull it off by letting her get the same style as above but adding a Chinese/Japanese dress (which we might have to get before and bring with us).  Anyone have any tips about pulling off Mulan?  Thanks.




Has anyone ever told you that your DD looks just like young Drew Barrymore when she was in ET????  Soooo cute!


----------



## princessmom29

I FINALLY forund my DD4 a cinderella dress without "itchies" as she calls them. The spring dress up line at disney store has a bodice made of velveteen and is very soft. DD would not take the dress off untill bathtime when I tried it on her yesterday afternoon. This is a big deal as she has never had a disney dress that was truly comfy. They have cinderella, belle and aurora and you can get them at disneyshopping. com as well. one more thing, someone said that they were going to start a new thread for this stuff. Has that been done and if so where is it?


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Hi all,

I couldn't get search to work for me and I've got a couple of BBB questions:

Do you tip the Fairy Godmothers?

Can you bring your own tiara ?  Or is that something that is included (sorry, this thread is so long I didn't find that)?

DD is going to the MK BBB in April!

Thank you!


----------



## princessmom29

as I understand it the tiara is included only with the classic princess and if you want it with the others it costs about $10.


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Thanks, we're just doing the pkg that has hair, makeup and nails so I'm going to bring my own tiara.  We've got a couple of princess dresses, (DD will have to choose which to wear) so I didn't need that package.

So, did anyone tip their fairy godmother?  I wasn't sure if that was something that is encouraged there or not.  It's our first time.


----------



## princssdisnygina

LadyTrampScamp&Angel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I couldn't get search to work for me and I've got a couple of BBB questions:
> 
> Do you tip the Fairy Godmothers?
> 
> Can you bring your own tiara ?  Or is that something that is included (sorry, this thread is so long I didn't find that)?
> 
> DD is going to the MK BBB in April!
> 
> Thank you!




Tipping is not something that is expected and not something you have to do.  It is at your own discretion.

Yes, you can bring your own Tiara if you would like.  The Tiara is included with the Classic Princess but the others do not have one.  They include other hair accessories.  Or you can buy it extra for $10.

Gina


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Thank you for answering.  We are so excited, we're going to a P & P party that night


----------



## aamob

Can anyone tell me how much the sequin shoes are(like the gold Belle ones)?


----------



## kkproulx

They are a gold sequined shoe, flat,  with a heart shaped cameo with a picture of Belle in the center.  I would highly suggest to have the girls put them on for the photo shoot only or put Body Glide on their feet before walking down mainstreet to the photo shoot.  My DD walked from the castle to the photo shoot and got blisters.  These are VERY stiff shoes for delicate feet.  Here's a couple pictures....


----------



## jenseib

LoveToTravel2001 said:


> The whole tipping thing -
> Tips at something like this are usually cash.  I have been told that they should not be tipped but that's not how my DH and I do it.  I tipped our FGM directly, at the end just before we cashed out.  I did it very quietly and slipped her $20 when I shook her hand goodbye and thanked her.
> Have fun and remember not everyone does the tip thing at BBB.



I am a stylist, (Or used to be when I worked) when you tip, you normally just hand it right to the stylist before you go an pay.  But it has been said on this board that the FGIT are NOT supposed to get tips and can be fired for taking them.


----------



## jenseib

princessmom29 said:


> I Haven't had time to read this whole tread yet, but does anyone know offhand if the minnie dress I am seeing in photos from the DDD BBB is at the MK location. We are planning on an appointment there as it is just more convinent but DD4 has her heart set on the "Minnie Dress"!!!



The pink Minnie Dress I posted a few pages ago was not at the parks. I got it at the Disney store and it's just newly out.


----------



## Sysyphus

jenseib said:


> ... But it has been said on this board that the FGIT are NOT supposed to get tips and can be fired for taking them.



That was not the case two weeks ago today in the Castle boutique


----------



## jenseib

Well we are back!
DD was so excited to get her hair done and talked about it all week. Wel lThursday she got sick. (she had been sick 2 weeks ago and I think never truly got over it.) So we went for our Firday mornign appointment. We went even earlier and could get right in. But DD started crying and said she was scared and shy. A couple FGIT came out to talk to her, but it was a no go. I wasn't going to put her through it if she was that upset. I was dissapointed, but it wasn't about me.  LOL!
We did buy TWO dresses on our trip though!   I bought her the Ariel wedding dress and she wore it alot, and then the Aroura one for the BBB. They are just beautiful! I did buy a tirara (two actually as she lost one at the Muppet 3D show) and then some blonde hair and did our own do for the plane ride home. She was still a bit sick though and not her pleasant self, so about half way home we took it out and basically did anything to please her at that point to avoid crying.  LOL!
I did notice DTD was taking walk ins too.

As for the tipping, I have not read this whole post, but up to about page 60 or so. And in all the earliuer posts it sasy you are NOT to tip. And they said there is a sign up that says that. I do not agree with that, as I think all stylist should be tipped.  It may have changed, like I said I haven't read it all the way through yet. But I wouldn't want them to get in trouble either. If anyone knows the offical ruling on this now, please post it!!

As for the prices of the dresses. Tehy were marked differently, even in the same stores. Some marked 60 some 64.95. But at the register they rang up at 64.95. The Ariel  wedding dress was not a higher priced dress. At least at the store.  And I never saw a cinderella wedding dress at any of the stores either.

I took a few of DD in my "makeover"  LOL! It was done very fast as she was still crying.
















And just becuase I really loved this dress, here is her Ariel dress. This was the day she had been in the room most of the day sick, so she is not looking as chipper as usualy, but she wasn't really smiley much the whole trip either.  LOL!


----------



## SallyfromDE

jenseib said:


> I am a stylist, (Or used to be when I worked) when you tip, you normally just hand it right to the stylist before you go an pay.  But it has been said on this board that the FGIT are NOT supposed to get tips and can be fired for taking them.



We were at the Castle in Spt. and someone asked the cashier if you tip. And she said it was up to her to do as she saw fit. Meaning, to tip if she wanted.


----------



## Fire14

SallyfromDE said:


> We were at the Castle in Spt. and someone asked the cashier if you tip. And she said it was up to her to do as she saw fit. Meaning, to tip if she wanted.


I know you can now Tip FGiT if you wish but it's not required. This poilcy change took place around time BBB in castle opened. I personally tipped my FGIT during last vist.


----------



## jenseib

Thanks for letting me know that. If we ever make it back, (And I sure hope we do) I will definately tip! I thought it was weird that they weren't allowed to before.  That is how hairdressers make their money usually.


----------



## Fire14

jenseib said:


> Thanks for letting me know that. If we ever make it back, (And I sure hope we do) I will definately tip! I thought it was weird that they weren't allowed to before. That is how hairdressers make their money usually.


It had something to do with they are hair braiders not dressers. and I believe they make same hourly wage as say a CS cashier.


----------



## Fire14

Post # 1775 By FGIT
Quote:
Originally Posted by *graygables* 

 
_Actually, I heard this may be changing, so it wouldn't hurt to ask when you have your appointment..._

She is right this policy has changed. We accept tips now.


----------



## jenseib

Fire14 said:


> It had something to do with they are hair braiders not dressers. and I believe they make same hourly wage as say a CS cashier.


I'm not sure what that means, but in Ohio, the law is you can't work on someones hair for money with out a  cosmetolgy license. I assume it's the same in all states. so I would assume they have a license.  But maybe there is some loop hole they go through.


----------



## jenseib

Fire14 said:


> It had something to do with they are hair braiders not dressers. and I believe they make same hourly wage as say a CS cashier.



Also regular hairdressers don't really make squat either. Some get a hourly wage that is minumum wage plus after bringing in a certain amount may make some commission. others make a commission only and it my be 50% but not always. Which  may seem like alot, but some days can be busy and some slow, so some  days you may make next to nothing.


----------



## AngieBelle

jenseib said:


> I'm not sure what that means, but in Ohio, the law is you can't work on someones hair for money with out a  cosmetolgy license. I assume it's the same in all states. so I would assume they have a license.  But maybe there is some loop hole they go through.




No, FGiTs are not required to be licensed, although some are.  They are taught to do the 3 styles.
Yes, tips are now allowed.  The policy changed the day the castle shop opened.  Tips must be in cash handed to the FGiT


----------



## Kiss the Girl310

On the subject of tips, they are allowed to accept them, it is at your discretion not required or included in the bill. Also if your fairy godmother in training goes above and beyond to interact with your daughter try to make a stop at guest relations  if possible and let them know! For magic kingdom this is at city hall in the very front of the park. Although they do not get compensated for this, it is always nice to know when you've done a good job, and it lets the managers know what a great job they did too!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

OMG! I am so excited right now a little over a week ago I ordered a sleeping beauty costume for my dd and it just came yesterday but my dh didn't tell me till we got home from the movies last night. Dh went to pick her up from her nana's house so I opened it and laid it out on the sofa w/ the necklace. If you would like to see a pic of it it is the lillian vernon dress and I paid 15.99+shipping total it was 22.50. I am so excited.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Okay so dd loved the costume today I will have to post a pic of it later. At first she kept telling me it was too big but after a little while she didn't want to take it off. I will say this that brand does run a bit big on her, she will be 8 in sept and the dress is a 7-8 I could have gotten the 5-6 and it would have been a perfect fit but she is petite so I have to take that in to consideration as well.


I also wanted to say I was in target today and while I was there they two things that I thought I would mention.

1~ in the shoe department they had pink glittery disney princess ballet flats my store didn't have very many left.

2~ for those who like the pink dress that my dd is wearing on page two I mentioned that target had some similar online a couple of months ago but while in there today they had the dress w/ just a little less detail not much for 29.99 it was on the isle w/ the would doll house.


----------



## DisDancerina

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Okay so dd loved the costume today I will have to post a pic of it later. At first she kept telling me it was too big but after a little while she didn't want to take it off. I will say this that brand does run a bit big on her, she will be 8 in sept and the dress is a 7-8 I could have gotten the 5-6 and it would have been a perfect fit but she is petite so I have to take that in to consideration as well.
> 
> 
> I also wanted to say I was in target today and while I was there they two things that I thought I would mention.
> 
> 1~ in the shoe department they had pink glittery disney princess ballet flats my store didn't have very many left.
> 
> 2~ for those who like the pink dress that my dd is wearing on page two I mentioned that target had some similar online a couple of months ago but while in there today they had the dress w/ just a little less detail not much for 29.99 it was on the isle w/ the would doll house.




I didn't see the one she was wearing; hmm... Any adult costumes there?


----------



## angiepangie8

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> OMG! I am so excited right now a little over a week ago I ordered a sleeping beauty costume for my dd and it just came yesterday but my dh didn't tell me till we got home from the movies last night. Dh went to pick her up from her nana's house so I opened it and laid it out on the sofa w/ the necklace. If you would like to see a pic of it it is the lillian vernon dress and I paid 15.99+shipping total it was 22.50. I am so excited.



Is this it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just went to the site to check and it looks like they went up in price now it's $31.98!!! 


awwweee shucks


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

That's the dress I bought but I got it on ebay for 15.99+shipping. If you buy them else where they are expensive.

The dress at target is similar to this one (click below). I thought it was on page two but it is on page one.
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=16568231&postcount=11

I didn't look for adult sizes.


----------



## princssdisnygina

jenseib said:


> I'm not sure what that means, but in Ohio, the law is you can't work on someones hair for money with out a  cosmetolgy license. I assume it's the same in all states. so I would assume they have a license.  But maybe there is some loop hole they go through.



FYI...Not all states require a license.


----------



## princssdisnygina

jenseib said:


> I am a stylist, (Or used to be when I worked) when you tip, you normally just hand it right to the stylist before you go an pay.  But it has been said on this board that the FGIT are NOT supposed to get tips and can be fired for taking them.




This was the case a while ago but they have changed it.  You can tip but it is not expected or looked down upon if you dont.


----------



## angiepangie8

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> That's the dress I bought but I got it on ebay for 15.99+shipping. If you buy them else where they are expensive.
> 
> The dress at target is similar to this one (click below). I thought it was on page two but it is on page one.
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=16568231&postcount=11
> 
> I didn't look for adult sizes.



thanks 
sorry I missed that 


If I find a good deal I may try to surprise DD~5 with a new dress on the day we visit the BBB ~as we will be then celebrating her 6th Bday.


----------



## jenseib

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Okay so dd loved the costume today I will have to post a pic of it later. At first she kept telling me it was too big but after a little while she didn't want to take it off. I will say this that brand does run a bit big on her, she will be 8 in sept and the dress is a 7-8 I could have gotten the 5-6 and it would have been a perfect fit but she is petite so I have to take that in to consideration as well.
> 
> 
> I also wanted to say I was in target today and while I was there they two things that I thought I would mention.
> 
> 1~ in the shoe department they had pink glittery disney princess ballet flats my store didn't have very many left.
> 
> 2~ for those who like the pink dress that my dd is wearing on page two I mentioned that target had some similar online a couple of months ago but while in there today they had the dress w/ just a little less detail not much for 29.99 it was on the isle w/ the would doll house.



I saw that one at Target before we left and really loved it. I thought it was pretty close to the one you had. I did try it on my DD but the arms seemed kind of tight, so I decided not to get it. She was getting restless ,so I didn't look to see if there were different sizes.


----------



## 29apr00

I think i'm going to have DD wear her Cinderella dress to dinner at 1900 park fare, then her Snow White dress to BBB the next day.     She does have a Sleeping Beauty dress, but it has long gauzy sleeves so may be a bit hot in May.  We also have the PPP the next night so i hope she doesn't want to wear another one!  

I also hope she doesn't want to buy a new one at the BBB!!!  Dh will FLIP out at those prices!  But he'd cave for his little girl, then blame mommy for the rest of the year.


----------



## angiepangie8

jenseib said:


> I saw that one at Target before we left and really loved it. I thought it was pretty close to the one you had. I did try it on my DD but the arms seemed kind of tight, so I decided not to get it. She was getting restless ,so I didn't look to see if there were different sizes.



Oh my gosh this is like the cutest picture ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jenseib

Thanks. She was a stinker this trip and refused to smile and most of the time refused to look at the camera. It just so happend that the placement of tinkerbelle looks like she is really ticked off at her.  LOL! She thinks it's really funny now too.


----------



## jenseib

Oh, and when we had it  printed out at the photopass place, the guy went and showed it to all the other cast members saying "look at this little girl".  LOL!


----------



## DisDancerina

jenseib said:


> Oh, and when we had it  printed out at the photopass place, the guy went and showed it to all the other cast members saying "look at this little girl".  LOL!



 


What a stinker


----------



## lilfish

Just booked my dd for the BBB for our Disney vacation in April.   I booked the castle pkg.  On the phone they told me that the cost would be between 179 and 249, depending on the dress!  Can you tell me which dresses are at which price???  
Also, how early should we arrive?
Can I have the pictures put on the photopass???

Thanks!  I love looking at all the pix!!!  I promise to post when we return!!!


----------



## haley123

jenseib said:


> I'm not sure what that means, but in Ohio, the law is you can't work on someones hair for money with out a  cosmetolgy license. I assume it's the same in all states. so I would assume they have a license.  But maybe there is some loop hole they go through.



What they do at the BBB is called hair braiding. Which is an unregulated service. Which means there's no laws governing the service.


----------



## DisDancerina

lilfish said:


> Just booked my dd for the BBB for our Disney vacation in April.   I booked the castle pkg.  On the phone they told me that the cost would be between 179 and 249, depending on the dress!  Can you tell me which dresses are at which price???
> Also, how early should we arrive?
> Can I have the pictures put on the photopass???
> 
> Thanks!  I love looking at all the pix!!!  I promise to post when we return!!!



I couldn't tell you about the dresses, but just be ready. Your DD could have an unexpected want change.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

haley123 said:


> What they do at the BBB is called hair braiding. Which is an unregulated service. Which means there's no laws governing the service.



actually in the state of fl. you need to have a braiding licence to braid hair for money. This is a new law and is only a few years old. So for us to work somewhere and braid hair  for money we must have a licence. We (the BBB) is not a salon. We dont cut, color, or wash hair so we dont need a cosmo. licence to operate in the state of fl. that is why we are called a "Boutique"


----------



## F.G.I.Training

lilfish said:


> Just booked my dd for the BBB for our Disney vacation in April.   I booked the castle pkg.  On the phone they told me that the cost would be between 179 and 249, depending on the dress!  Can you tell me which dresses are at which price???
> Also, how early should we arrive?
> Can I have the pictures put on the photopass???
> 
> Thanks!  I love looking at all the pix!!!  I promise to post when we return!!!


all dresses are now 64.95. christmas belle is 85.00 christmas belle is the only deluxe dress that is avail. right now in the BBB. This dress will take your price up to the 249 price if picked during the castle pkg. the only dresses not 64.95 are alice in wonderland, pocohantas, hannah montanna, high school musical and cheeta girls. Arive 15 to 20 min. before your appt. to check in. and yes you can have pics. put on your own photopass or start a new one.


----------



## becca011906

I"m leaving in about 19 hours or so!!!! YIPPY! So i'll try to finish up the album when i get home, it's been to much of a pain to PM ya'll about using the pics so what i'm going to do is just copy the pics into the album if they are on this thread and then if someone would like them removed they will have access to the album and we can get them taken out!!!! But i wanted to update on that before i left b/c i'm pretty sure that this thread will be closed by the time we get back, we'll be gone for 12-14 days so I'll get some pics up of my girls there too!!!!


----------



## jenseib

F.G.I.Training said:


> actually in the state of fl. you need to have a braiding licence to braid hair for money. This is a new law and is only a few years old. So for us to work somewhere and braid hair  for money we must have a licence. We (the BBB) is not a salon. We dont cut, color, or wash hair so we dont need a cosmo. licence to operate in the state of fl. that is why we are called a "Boutique"




Thanks for that info. I went to school way back in 87 (well started then) and we were taught that in Ohio you can't work on any head of hair , styling included without a lisence. Of course it may have changed since then.  LOL! I'm telling my age a bit.  LOL!
I was curious as how BBB worked.
On the note of the dresses, is htere anyway to find the Cinderella wedding dress anymore?


----------



## jenseib

becca011906 said:


> I"m leaving in about 19 hours or so!!!! YIPPY! So i'll try to finish up the album when i get home, it's been to much of a pain to PM ya'll about using the pics so what i'm going to do is just copy the pics into the album if they are on this thread and then if someone would like them removed they will have access to the album and we can get them taken out!!!! But i wanted to update on that before i left b/c i'm pretty sure that this thread will be closed by the time we get back, we'll be gone for 12-14 days so I'll get some pics up of my girls there too!!!!




I must've missed something.  What album?


----------



## becca011906

jenseib said:


> I must've missed something.  What album?



back a few pages... cancersurvier let us all know that at about 3500 posts thread are getting closed so we are getting an album put together on photobucket with all the pics from this thread so we can put them in catagories with each princess ect so the album can be linked to the new thread.  If you have any questions you can PM if you want... i'll be checking the board a few more times today ...


----------



## MamaOfTwoPrincesses

Sorry to chime in late here. I posted a lot when this thread got started, but I have a question. Is there a PP location to do studio pictures at MK now that the BBB is at the castle? We were able to do this last time at DTD without purchasing the most expensive package. Is it still an option now? Thanks so much.


----------



## MommyBuzz909

I wish they had something like this for little boys.  

Something where they could get all decked out to look like Jack Sparrow, Buzz, Woody or whomever....

I know as a little girl, I would have LOVED this, but what about for our boys?  They need to be pampered too!!!


----------



## Fire14

MamaOfTwoPrincesses said:


> Sorry to chime in late here. I posted a lot when this thread got started, but I have a question. Is there a PP location to do studio pictures at MK now that the BBB is at the castle? We were able to do this last time at DTD without purchasing the most expensive package. Is it still an option now? Thanks so much.


 Yes there is!!! It is located up towards front of park in Exposion Hall (same buliding as Tony's Town Square) and I personally kind of like the MK studio better.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

MamaOfTwoPrincesses said:


> Sorry to chime in late here. I posted a lot when this thread got started, but I have a question. Is there a PP location to do studio pictures at MK now that the BBB is at the castle? We were able to do this last time at DTD without purchasing the most expensive package. Is it still an option now? Thanks so much.


 

Yes it's in the front of the park in exposition hall.


----------



## angiepangie8

I'm searching for a dress to surprise DD~5 for her 6th Bday celebration when we are at WDW. 

Not much luck yet.  

If I wanted 3 dresses these are cute:  click here
these are 3 for $68.97


----------



## MomLC

Are parents allowed to take pictures w/their child?


----------



## Fire14

MomLC said:


> Are parents allowed to take pictures w/their child?


I have never witnessed this but I know CM at MK photo studio wanted to take pics of me and DH together, not sure if he was bored or just speading pixie dust.


----------



## DisDancerina

MomLC said:


> Are parents allowed to take pictures w/their child?



I've seen it happen, so I'd say yes.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

angiepangie8 said:


> I'm searching for a dress to surprise DD~5 for her 6th Bday celebration when we are at WDW.
> 
> Not much luck yet.
> 
> If I wanted 3 dresses these are cute: click here
> these are 3 for $68.97


 

check out www.mydressuptrunk.com they have some of the same dresses for 19.99 each instead of 22.99 it would save you almost 10 dollars if you bought them from them. Just a suggestion. 

I like the mermaid dress and the cinderella dress on the second row but I am very partial to belle myself so that would be my other pic. which princess do you and/or her like the most.


----------



## DisDancerina

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> check out www.mydressuptrunk.com they have some of the same dresses for 19.99 each instead of 22.99 it would save you almost 10 dollars if you bought them from them. Just a suggestion.
> 
> I like the mermaid dress and the cinderella dress on the second row but I am very partial to belle myself so that would be my other pic. which princess do you and/or her like the most.



The bottom Belle dress (That's red) is beautiful.

Does anyone know where I could find an adult sized dress?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

DisDancerina said:


> The bottom Belle dress (That's red) is beautiful.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find an adult sized dress?


 
If you click the link in angiepangie8's post they have a section for adult princesses nothing came up when I clicked on it but you may want email or contact them by phone to see if they have adult sizes available.


----------



## angiepangie8

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> check out www.mydressuptrunk.com they have some of the same dresses for 19.99 each instead of 22.99 it would save you almost 10 dollars if you bought them from them. Just a suggestion.
> 
> I like the mermaid dress and the cinderella dress on the second row but I am very partial to belle myself so that would be my other pic. which princess do you and/or her like the most.



Thanks I will check the dress up trunk out

I like the Sleeping Beauty,. Cinderella, and Belle the best ~ i think because of the shorter sleeves ~we will be going in the summer.


----------



## strmtroopr96

I haven't read every single post here and so I can't remember if I had seen this asked before but here is my question. If I just book Coach or Crown packages and bring my own dress for DD...is it possible to have it laid out in the dressing room for her as a surprise?   

My oldest DD will be a month shy of her 9th birthday but is a tall/solid girl who is currently about 100 pounds and 52 inches so I have been reminding her that she probably wouldn't be able to get a Princess costume before our next trip in September. She squeezed into a 10/12 dress from the Disney Store last September and I really don't think she can pull that off this year. LOL  And I wasn't sure about the availabililty of the size 14/16 ones at WDW and the higher cost of one of those to wear for just one day.   

_BUT_ I was just able to snag a New Snow White costume in XL/14 from WDW on Ebay for just under $30 shipped!!! So now I want to surprise her with it at her BBB appt. Would that be possible? Maybe have DH drop it off just before so she wouldn't know? She always wanted to do the Castle package but we really don't need all the extras like shoes (prob won't fit anyway), wands, etc. She is still only 8 and very much into Princesses so I want this to be special for her. Thanks!!


----------



## strmtroopr96

Just wanted to let you all know of something I found while shopping the other day at Walmart. In the baby section, they had a 2 piece set of hair accessories. It included a Crown hair thingy very much like the one used at BBB and sold throughout WDW as well as a matching crown on a headband for a baby/toddler. It was just under $4 so I picked it up for just in case. LOL Here are a few pics of it:


----------



## iluv2go2disney

strmtroopr96 said:


> Just wanted to let you all know of something I found while shopping the other day at Walmart. In the baby section, they had a 2 piece set of hair accessories. It included a Crown hair thingy very much like the one used at BBB and sold throughout WDW as well as a matching crown on a headband for a baby/toddler. It was just under $4 so I picked it up for just in case. LOL Here are a few pics of it:


Thanks for the info.  I'm gonna check our Wal-Mart today and see if we have them.


----------



## princssdisnygina

strmtroopr96 said:


> I haven't read every single post here and so I can't remember if I had seen this asked before but here is my question. If I just book Coach or Crown packages and bring my own dress for DD...is it possible to have it laid out in the dressing room for her as a surprise?
> 
> My oldest DD will be a month shy of her 9th birthday but is a tall/solid girl who is currently about 100 pounds and 52 inches so I have been reminding her that she probably wouldn't be able to get a Princess costume before our next trip in September. She squeezed into a 10/12 dress from the Disney Store last September and I really don't think she can pull that off this year. LOL  And I wasn't sure about the availabililty of the size 14/16 ones at WDW and the higher cost of one of those to wear for just one day.
> 
> _BUT_ I was just able to snag a New Snow White costume in XL/14 from WDW on Ebay for just under $30 shipped!!! So now I want to surprise her with it at her BBB appt. Would that be possible? Maybe have DH drop it off just before so she wouldn't know? She always wanted to do the Castle package but we really don't need all the extras like shoes (prob won't fit anyway), wands, etc. She is still only 8 and very much into Princesses so I want this to be special for her. Thanks!!



Someone may help me out on this but I do believe they go up to a girls 14? So maybe that is an option.  I dont know that they can have it "laid" out for her but your husband could certainly drop it off early and let them know who it is for.  Then, when she gets there they will take her to the dressing room and they can bring it to her? I think they will be more than happy to do that for you! Just make sure your husband explains it when he takes the dress! 

Gina


----------



## strmtroopr96

princssdisnygina said:


> Someone may help me out on this but I do believe they go up to a girls 14? So maybe that is an option.  I dont know that they can have it "laid" out for her but your husband could certainly drop it off early and let them know who it is for.  Then, when she gets there they will take her to the dressing room and they can bring it to her? I think they will be more than happy to do that for you! Just make sure your husband explains it when he takes the dress!
> 
> Gina




Thanks! I will have to check once we get there and see if they can do that.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I saw theses last month and posted about them b/c I especially loved the head band for my dd4 who can't wear the crown and I thought the crown was cute b/c its not like the usual ones w/ the rhinestones plus both my dd's could have the same crown. Thanks for posting the pick for everyone to see b/c I haven't gotten yet the E.B. will be bringing it.



strmtroopr96 said:


> Just wanted to let you all know of something I found while shopping the other day at Walmart. In the baby section, they had a 2 piece set of hair accessories. It included a Crown hair thingy very much like the one used at BBB and sold throughout WDW as well as a matching crown on a headband for a baby/toddler. It was just under $4 so I picked it up for just in case. LOL Here are a few pics of it:


----------



## teresajoy

strmtroopr96 said:


> Just wanted to let you all know of something I found while shopping the other day at Walmart. In the baby section, they had a 2 piece set of hair accessories. It included a Crown hair thingy very much like the one used at BBB and sold throughout WDW as well as a matching crown on a headband for a baby/toddler. It was just under $4 so I picked it up for just in case. LOL Here are a few pics of it:




THAT is SO cute!!! Thanks for letting us know about it!


----------



## policycobb

Thanks for the suggestion of mydressuptrunk.com.  I ordered my 3 yr old the short sleeve pink dress and slip.  She wanted a "pink" Cinderella dress but Santa couldn't find one.  She will be thrilled.


----------



## AuNtMaYmE

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> As far as booking I believe it is just the 180 days but you can always ask when you call. Yes the nail polish they put on is clear pink with glitter in it they put it on for each package.


I just booked for less than a month away and the entire park is booked, every single hotel (we had to stay off grounds!) and I got to choose the exact time I wanted!


----------



## AuNtMaYmE

lilfish said:


> Just booked my dd for the BBB for our Disney vacation in April.   I booked the castle pkg.  On the phone they told me that the cost would be between 179 and 249, depending on the dress!  Can you tell me which dresses are at which price???
> Also, how early should we arrive?
> Can I have the pictures put on the photopass???
> 
> Thanks!  I love looking at all the pix!!!  I promise to post when we return!!!


I just booked one for April 10, and they told us to arrive 10 minutes early... and to have their hair combed already and nails clean (no polish!) But, We just booked the Crown Package... where they just do hair, makeup and nails.  Though, I have read that if you get there early, they will try to seat you at the next available... We can't do that, bc we're the first appointment, but, for others... maybe it'll help!  Others who have posted have had the pictures put on PhotoPass, so I'm hoping we can squeeze into pictures even though we didn't purchase the largest package-- like others have said they've done! i'm not sure which dresses are which but they said the "DELUXE" dresses are more-- when I was asking them about the prices on the phone! I would imagine the deluxe are the more fancy ones!   AuNt MaYmE


----------



## tinkerbell 766

Okay this may have been asked already, but what happens if a princess has quite short hair?  Can they add extensions and then put it up in a classic princess bun or not?


----------



## Vickis3js

So if I do the mid range package do they crowns come with it? Or would I have to buy them in advance. I am hoping to get an appointment for when we go at Christmas and that be their surprise just need to know what I need to look for in the mean time, if I need to look for anything at all.


----------



## 2tinkerbells

I am sure this has been asked, but I saw in a post the child has to be 3. Is this true?  One dd will be 6 and the other 2 1/2 when we go.   I wanted to get the basic package for both but if the younger one can't do it I may have to scratch the whole idea.
Any one know if 3 is the earliest age?


----------



## jenseib

I'll try to answer with what I know/read.
A FGIT just posted that the only deluxe dress they have right now is the Belle red dress.
Before others were, like the Ariel wedding dress, or at least I read it was, but I bought one last week and it was only $64.95 like all the other dresses.

Yes the age limit is 3. I think I read a few who got there children in who were maybe less than a motnh a way from 3, but no earlier. We booked our 3 YO last week and she was excited, but the ngot the flu while we were down there and when it came time for the appointment, she wasn't having any of it. So we didn't push it. Some kids just aren't even ready at 3.


Crowns come with the castle package, as you get the  crown to go with the dress you pick, I believe.  The bun hairstyle comes with a crown no matter which package you do. It's a small tiara. Yo ucan buy it to add to any other style yo upick though. We bought one at World of Disney. (actually 2, becuase DD lost her first one after a couple of days.) They also sell extension type ponytail things if you want to buy them, which we did, since DD wouldn't let them touch her.

One question on the extension. I am trying to figure out how BBB puts them in. It is on a think like a pony tail holder, but honestly to twist it, would realyy mess up the look of hte hair. I just put it around her ponytail, and it was very lose, and secured it in place with the tiara comb.  Does BBB use pins to keep it in place or do they twist it?


----------



## jessirae

Has anyone done the "Hanna Montana" at the BBB?  My DD, 7 want it done when we go in Oct.  She had the Pop Princess done in 06.  Any picts or suggestions?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

tinkerbell 766 said:


> Okay this may have been asked already, but what happens if a princess has quite short hair? Can they add extensions and then put it up in a classic princess bun or not?


 
I have seen them do the classic princess on short hair and someone may have even posted a pic they pull up as much as they can and do the bun on top I have seen some princesses with some of their hair left down I guess the other option would be for them to gel all of it up. They don't do extensions. the extent of disney's extensions is the hair piece for the diva and pop hairstyle.



Vickis3js said:


> So if I do the mid range package do they crowns come with it? Or would I have to buy them in advance. I am hoping to get an appointment for when we go at Christmas and that be their surprise just need to know what I need to look for in the mean time, if I need to look for anything at all.


 
If you are talking about the rhinestone crown that comes w/ the fairytale princess hairstyle, for an extra 10 dollars you can add it to either the pop or diva hairstyle. You don't have to buy them in advance just let your fairygodmother in training know that you would like one and you will pay for it when you session is over. If you are wanting the different princess crowns those you can also buy at BBB just let the fairy godmother in training know that you want one and which princess so that she can get it for you. The cost will be a little more some where between 10 and 20 dollars.


----------



## 2tinkerbells

I am curious about the Hannah Montana do also.  If my 5yo knows that is available she would rather do that.  I would rather her have the princess do.  Wow, we are fighting already about her styles.


----------



## jenseib

I think someone posted Hanna Montana pictures a few pages back. It's a wig. I didn't care for it personally, mostly because it is extremely fake looking. But I'm sure lots of fans will love it.


----------



## XxDisneyFan00xX

2tinkerbells said:


> I am curious about the Hannah Montana do also.  If my 5yo knows that is available she would rather do that.  I would rather her have the princess do.  Wow, we are fighting already about her styles.


Page 196 is a picture of what it looks like.


----------



## princessmom29

does anyone know what the price is on the red and black minnie dress at BBB? I just assumed that is was the same as the princess gowns, but I think I read somewhere that it was not. Also, has anyone seen it anywhere other than the DTD BBB? We will be making ressies for the MK location and would like to pick it up there or somewhere else in MK. Also, is it likely to still be available in Nov? How often do they change the dress styles?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

In MK you can get it at the Emporium or at tinkerbell's treasures which is right behind the castle and next door to BBB.


----------



## mom2faith

I have sifted through most of the posts and am finding some of the information a bit confusing.  I thought that Hair Extensions were included in the Castle Package. My DD has very little hair and I was under the impression that it was OK because the extensions were used.  A few pages back, someone mentions no they do not use extensions.  Can someone please clarify for me?  Thank you!!


----------



## jenseib

mom2faith said:


> I have sifted through most of the posts and am finding some of the information a bit confusing.  I thought that Hair Extensions were included in the Castle Package. My DD has very little hair and I was under the impression that it was OK because the extensions were used.  A few pages back, someone mentions no they do not use extensions.  Can someone please clarify for me?  Thank you!!




I think that poster meant no hair extensions like the ones you braid or clip i nthe hair, like professionals do. But they do have a hair extension that is like a ponytail. Not alot of hair, and it doesn not look real. Wel la little, depending on the hair color, but it'sfor fun.
I'm not sure how they attach it though. We bought one and I just used the tiara to hold in place.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

the fairytale princess hairstyle doesn't have extensions at all. the diva hairstyle is a ponytail w/ hair that is close to your hair color (my dds had a few strands of blue hair in it I don't know if that color is the same for all of them or not) they pull up the hair like a bun and place the ponytail of hair around that and then they bobby pin in down. I am not 100% sure about the pop hairstyle but i can only assume it is done similar to the way the diva is. The hair pieces don't depend on the package you get they depend on what hairstyle you choose.


----------



## 29apr00

Our Disney Store had the new Belle dress on sale 25% off!!  So we got it   now we are all set.  Her Cinderella dress, which is a bit longer, will be worn to dinner at 1900 Park Fare, then the new Belle dress will be worn to BBB.


----------



## strmtroopr96

My oldest DD has done the BBB twice now but I never really payed much attention to how long it took. LOL  She is again signed up for the Crown Package at the MK location BBB on 9/19 at 9:00 am. We then have breakfast reserved at CRT for 10:10 am. 

Will we have enough time for her to be done up before we have to check in for CRT? Also, is that a good time for CRT? The CM, Cliff (so nice) said that the last seating was at 10:20 am although I thought I saw a later time listed on one of the Disney info sites. 

I was looking at making her BBB appointment for more like 8:30-9:00 am but he wasn't sure if the busses would get us there in time. I know that there are early busses for breakfasts and things but wasn't sure how early they started. Thanks!


----------



## Tinker_Bell_Crazy101

Does anyone have any pictures of teens getting a BBB makeover?   I was thinking about doing it, but i don't wnat to be the only crazy teen there. Thanks!


----------



## Fire14

strmtroopr96 said:


> Will we have enough time for her to be done up before we have to check in for CRT?
> I was looking at making her BBB appointment for more like 8:30-9:00 am but he wasn't sure if the busses would get us there in time. I know that there are early busses for breakfasts and things but wasn't sure how early they started. Thanks!


 


I'd say you would be cutting it close with timing. As for making it earlier yes the busses start running at 7:15ish. If can make an 8:00a appt in MK you can make an 8:30 appt. You may need to enter park through ADR line and have Conf. Number handy but it can be done.


----------



## Liltx

Trying to decide if we should do BBB this year.  I see the prices have gone way up.  Now I have two girls of age.  DD4 has already asked to go again when she is 7.  This is a surprise trip so she thinks we are not going again until she is 7.  But I just hate to spend $100 for a hair do that I can do a better job on and $5 make up.  I know it is about the experience but we just did it last year and am afraid the WOW! facter of the reveal will just not be there. $100 isn't a big deal financially to us but I am an extreme value hunter and this just makes me question the value.
Any other ideas for something special yet cheaper? Or should I just suck it up like dh suggested so gently?

Also do you still get the photopass session with the coach package and do they offer the session in the MK?

TIA
Monica


----------



## lilmissdisney216

Tinker_Bell_Crazy101 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of teens getting a BBB makeover?   I was thinking about doing it, but i don't wnat to be the only crazy teen there. Thanks!



I dont have a picture but I'm 19 years old and I'm doing BBB at DTD when I go down in June. Super excited.  

 Meredith


----------



## AngieBelle

Just a recommendation- I'd space out at least 2 hrs between BBB and any dining reservations (maybe a little less for CRT which is right across the way), better safe than sorry.  The appointment can take anywhere from 20 to 40 minutes and while most of the time the wait isn't too bad, once in a while they fall as much as an hour behind.


----------



## kytiam

Tinker_Bell_Crazy101 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of teens getting a BBB makeover?   I was thinking about doing it, but i don't wnat to be the only crazy teen there. Thanks!



Hi!  I don't know if I'll have time to figure out how to post pictures today, but just wanted you to know that I took my DD15 and her BFF15 in February.  They both chose the fairy tale princess style and thought it was a blast!  We also went to the PPP that evening and they wore their princess dresses.  At first they felt a little awkward since there was a bunch of little kids at the BBB, but once they realized there wasn't another living soul they knew anywhere around, they relaxed and enjoyed the experience.  The fairy godmothers in training were great with them--giving out advice on college, boys, fashion, etc.    I would have had my hair done, too, but DD15 put her foot down about that in a hurry!!!  
Go.  Do it!!  You will enjoy it!  
I will try to figure out the whole picture posting thing later this afternoon.


----------



## DisDancerina

Tinker_Bell_Crazy101 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of teens getting a BBB makeover?   I was thinking about doing it, but i don't wnat to be the only crazy teen there. Thanks!



I'll be there and being crazy in July! I'm 13, but the lady who posted above me is right; not another soul they know except for family. Well, other than her BFF.

Have fun with it!

Oh, and thank you for being a teen with good grammar. 


That is my major pet peeve; I hate speaking in IM.


----------



## kytiam

Tinker_Bell_Crazy101 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of teens getting a BBB makeover?   I was thinking about doing it, but i don't wnat to be the only crazy teen there. Thanks!



Okay, here goes nothing--or hopefully something! 

Pictures of my DD15 and BFF15 at BBB in February, 2008.






[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

If this works, I'll do more.


----------



## DisDancerina

kytiam said:


> Okay, here goes nothing--or hopefully something!
> 
> Pictures of my DD15 and BFF15 at BBB in February, 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> If this works, I'll do more.



Hmm, it's showing white boxes with red through them.


----------



## kytiam

kytiam said:


> Okay, here goes nothing--or hopefully something!
> 
> Pictures of my DD15 and BFF15 at BBB in February, 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> If this works, I'll do more.




Okay, so clearly I'll need the remedial class!


----------



## kytiam

Well, I guess that's some progress! Sorry about the huge picture size!  
Let's try again...


----------



## kytiam

Aaarrrrrgggghhhhhh!  I feel like such a dufus!!!  somehow mangaged to post the same darn picture 4 times!  One more try, then I promise I won't take up any more space on this thread.


----------



## kytiam




----------



## kytiam

There may be hope for me, yet.  One more time.







[/IMG]


----------



## DisDancerina

Pretty 

If you don't mind me asking; where'd you get the dresses?

Are they adult sized? I've been looking for costumes like that (For older girls) all over!


----------



## Lady Trix

Tinker_Bell_Crazy101 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of teens getting a BBB makeover?   I was thinking about doing it, but i don't wnat to be the only crazy teen there. Thanks!





Sorry,I have problems with posting pictures here..But if it helps,now i'm 18,but Dec 2006 I had the best time ever with my BBB makeover!I was 17 and it was christmas day...One of my best gifts ever!So,do it and have fun!And don't care if it's like only you and a lot of little girls..Actually,they will look at you like you're a real princess!


----------



## Cree629

2tinkerbells said:


> I am sure this has been asked, but I saw in a post the child has to be 3. Is this true?  One dd will be 6 and the other 2 1/2 when we go.   I wanted to get the basic package for both but if the younger one can't do it I may have to scratch the whole idea.
> Any one know if 3 is the earliest age?




My DD was 2 1/2 when we took her.  When I made the appointment, they didn't ask her age, so I didn't say.  When we got there, I told our FGMIT her age, and she said that was fine, and even that she preferred the very little ones! (she was probably just being nice).

My take is that the 3 year "rule" is more of a guideline.  I KNEW that my daughter would be in heaven at the BBB--  she loves dressing up and having her makeup and nails done, and she is used to sitting for me while I comb/style her hair daily.  She is also obsessed with Cinderella, and mature enough to understand that she was going to "look like Cinderella" afterwards.  She did amazingly, had a great time, and is still telling people about it 2 months later.

That said, I know other 2 1/2 year olds who would rather eat spinach than let anyone (particularly a stranger!) comb their hair for 15 minutes.  Also, some 2 year olds may not understand the whole concept, and therefore, be able to actually enjoy it.  

You know your daughter best.  If you think she would enjoy it, I say go for it.  

Here are some pictures from my DD's session at the MK:


----------



## kytiam

DisDancerina said:


> Pretty
> 
> If you don't mind me asking; where'd you get the dresses?
> 
> Are they adult sized? I've been looking for costumes like that (For older girls) all over!



Thanks!  My DD is in the Cinderella dress.  I found the dresses on ebay (and paid entirely too much for them -- roughly 35 for cindy and 55 for aurora).  They are tagged for "up to size 14" so I had to take them in quite a bit for my size 2 girls.  I also cut about 6 inches off the length as they didn't want to be tripping over floor length gowns on the rides at MK.


----------



## vbarry

Hi everyone!  Looking for some BBB advice.  I am taking my two girls age 4 and 8 on either Christmas Eve morning or Christmas morning and then breakfast in the castle!

Do most people take their own dresses or do you buy the entire package??

I am a little worried because my older daughter may want the Hannah makeover.  Does anyone have any pictures of this?

If she wants this...I will definately have to buy all of my younger daughter's attire at the store.

Can you purchase things seperately or is the package deal the way to go??


----------



## Fire14

vbarry said:


> Hi everyone! Looking for some BBB advice. I am taking my two girls age 4 and 8 on either Christmas Eve morning or Christmas morning and then breakfast in the castle!
> 
> Do most people take their own dresses or do you buy the entire package??
> 
> I am a little worried because my older daughter may want the Hannah makeover. Does anyone have any pictures of this?
> 
> If she wants this...I will definately have to buy all of my younger daughter's attire at the store.
> 
> Can you purchase things seperately or is the package deal the way to go??


 


I'd say it's about 50/50 on whole 9 yards vs seperately. I know I personally can do better by buying dress and accs at WOD in DTD and saving 10% since I have AP but I understand Disney Visa offers this and if you book through AAA package you get card that has discount. 
YOu can get pics added to photopass with any of BBB packages and buy pictures if you choose or just add to CD and purchase pictures through photo site/walmart/etc.

The Hannah Package is only Aval at DTD location. there are pictures on pg 136 I believe.


----------



## vbarry

Well...I am glad about the Hannah Montanna thing.  It is not that I do not want her to do it....it is just that it will be Christmas and I would love to have some pictures of her in a gown!! 

Maybe I can get the deluxe costumes on sale after Halloween and then I can wrap them up and send them to our resort for them to open on Christmas morning with an invite to the castle.  (just thought of that while I was typing!!)


----------



## jenseib

Liltx said:


> Trying to decide if we should do BBB this year.  I see the prices have gone way up.  Now I have two girls of age.  DD4 has already asked to go again when she is 7.  This is a surprise trip so she thinks we are not going again until she is 7.  But I just hate to spend $100 for a hair do that I can do a better job on and $5 make up.  I know it is about the experience but we just did it last year and am afraid the WOW! facter of the reveal will just not be there. $100 isn't a big deal financially to us but I am an extreme value hunter and this just makes me question the value.
> Any other ideas for something special yet cheaper? Or should I just suck it up like dh suggested so gently?
> 
> Also do you still get the photopass session with the coach package and do they offer the session in the MK?
> 
> TIA
> Monica



The prices only went up abput 5 dollars for each session if I am reading right. I assume you mean 100 for two girls, and not each? I think it's up to you though. If you know they will enjoy it the ngot ofr it, but if not then wait till the next trip. She can get a different style this time too.


----------



## robinc71

Cree629 said:


> My DD was 2 1/2 when we took her.  When I made the appointment, they didn't ask her age, so I didn't say.  When we got there, I told our FGMIT her age, and she said that was fine, and even that she preferred the very little ones! (she was probably just being nice).
> 
> My take is that the 3 year "rule" is more of a guideline.  I KNEW that my daughter would be in heaven at the BBB--  she loves dressing up and having her makeup and nails done, and she is used to sitting for me while I comb/style her hair daily.  She is also obsessed with Cinderella, and mature enough to understand that she was going to "look like Cinderella" afterwards.  She did amazingly, had a great time, and is still telling people about it 2 months later.
> 
> That said, I know other 2 1/2 year olds who would rather eat spinach than let anyone (particularly a stranger!) comb their hair for 15 minutes.  Also, some 2 year olds may not understand the whole concept, and therefore, be able to actually enjoy it.
> 
> You know your daughter best.  If you think she would enjoy it, I say go for it.
> 
> Here are some pictures from my DD's session at the MK:



Ok, so she is just way too cute . Absolutely adorable.


----------



## kaleighmariesmom

Cree629 said:


> My DD was 2 1/2 when we took her.  When I made the appointment, they didn't ask her age, so I didn't say.  When we got there, I told our FGMIT her age, and she said that was fine, and even that she preferred the very little ones! (she was probably just being nice).
> 
> My take is that the 3 year "rule" is more of a guideline.  I KNEW that my daughter would be in heaven at the BBB--  she loves dressing up and having her makeup and nails done, and she is used to sitting for me while I comb/style her hair daily.  She is also obsessed with Cinderella, and mature enough to understand that she was going to "look like Cinderella" afterwards.  She did amazingly, had a great time, and is still telling people about it 2 months later.
> 
> That said, I know other 2 1/2 year olds who would rather eat spinach than let anyone (particularly a stranger!) comb their hair for 15 minutes.  Also, some 2 year olds may not understand the whole concept, and therefore, be able to actually enjoy it.
> 
> You know your daughter best.  If you think she would enjoy it, I say go for it.
> 
> Here are some pictures from my DD's session at the MK:




I just wanted to share my story about ressie for the BBB. I was told that if I thought my 2 1/2 year old could do it to call and say she was 3.... this was told to me by the lady who made the reservations on the phone at the BBB... so I did nake the reservations.. then I called to make one final ADR and the CM on the phone asked me how old my DD was. I said 2... why??? she informed me that she was canceling my reservation for the BBB because I would be breaking the rules if I went  because she NEEDS to be 3.... so I am a little disappointed because I wanted to do it. I was told she could by one CM and that I couldnt by another...


----------



## mamaLori05

kaleighmariesmom said:


> I just wanted to share my story about ressie for the BBB. I was told that if I thought my 2 1/2 year old could do it to call and say she was 3.... this was told to me by the lady who made the reservations on the phone at the BBB... so I did nake the reservations.. then I called to make one final ADR and the CM on the phone asked me how old my DD was. I said 2... why??? she informed me that she was canceling my reservation for the BBB because I would be breaking the rules if I went  because she NEEDS to be 3.... so I am a little disappointed because I wanted to do it. I was told she could by one CM and that I couldnt by another...



That's too bad.  Can they do that, just cancel your AR without your permission.   That doesn't seem right at all.  Only you would know if your daughter would be able to handle it or not.  I'm not an expert here, but I would say call again and hopefully you'll get another CM.


----------



## jlieblaw

I'm planning to take dd to the princess tea party at the GF.  I'm looking for info on that so if anyone knows where to look, please direct me.  Also, I want to do BBB with her at DTD.  It doesn't open early enough to do it before the tea party.  She sleeps really hard so I'm worried about doing it the night before and her hair not messing up.  Are you sure the hairdo will last through the night?


----------



## ChrisKsAngel

> Does anyone have any of the size 10-12 dresses that could take chest and wait measurements for me? Im trying to see if the size would fit my soon to be 8 year old she is not skinny.
> 
> She does fit that size in most clothing but I wanted to make sure, I know some said they have size 14 too but when I called this morning they said very rare to see size 14 there.



I have been through the majority of the posts, but could have missed the answer. If so, I'm sorry!

My daughter is in the same boat as the above poster's daughter. I am not sure if she will fit in a 10/12 since she is a little more huggable in the waist. Does anyone happen to have the measurements of a L or size 12? 

Thanks so much for any help you can offer.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Liltx said:


> Trying to decide if we should do BBB this year. I see the prices have gone way up. Now I have two girls of age. DD4 has already asked to go again when she is 7. This is a surprise trip so she thinks we are not going again until she is 7. But I just hate to spend $100 for a hair do that I can do a better job on and $5 make up. I know it is about the experience but we just did it last year and am afraid the WOW! facter of the reveal will just not be there. $100 isn't a big deal financially to us but I am an extreme value hunter and this just makes me question the value.
> Any other ideas for something special yet cheaper? Or should I just suck it up like dh suggested so gently?
> 
> Also do you still get the photopass session with the coach package and do they offer the session in the MK?
> 
> TIA
> Monica


 
If you don't want to do BBB this time but something that is fun take them to the mainstreet barbershop and get their hair done there w/ pixiedust and get their faces painted and save BBB for your next trip. You can also do their hair for them one night and get some fun stuff to surprise them w/ when you do.



kytiam said:


>


 
Great Pics!!!!

My dd has both of the dresses we have had cindy for two years now and she just got sleeping beauty I got both of them off of ebay as well. I just got S.B. in a 7/8 so now I am on the hunt for find another cindy in a 7/8 for our next trip. These dresses are a really good quality and you got cindy for a good deal s.b. was high but still a good deal compared to regular price.


----------



## strmtroopr96

ChrisKsAngel said:


> mom2nca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any of the size 10-12 dresses that could take chest and wait measurements for me? Im trying to see if the size would fit my soon to be 8 year old she is not skinny.
> 
> She does fit that size in most clothing but I wanted to make sure, I know some said they have size 14 too but when I called this morning they said very rare to see size 14 there.QUOTE]
> 
> I have been through the majority of the posts, but could have missed the answer. If so, I'm sorry!
> 
> My daughter is in the same boat as the above poster's daughter. I am not sure if she will fit in a 10/12 since she is a little more huggable in the waist. Does anyone happen to have the measurements of a L or size 12?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help you can offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a size 10/12 Golden Aurora dress from the Disney Store that DD wore last September that I can measure tomorrow. I remember it being tough to get her arms into the sleeves. Just remind me if I forget and don't post. LOL Here are a pics for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD is 8 1/2 and about 52 inches and 100 pounds. She has always been very tall and just a solid kid. So even the 10/12 which is a L was a tight squeeze on her LOL She has broad shoulders too. I knew there was no way that she would fit into a 10/12 for our trip this coming September and I hated to pay higher prices for a size 14 or 16 dress at WDW for her to wear once or so.
> 
> But is still young enough to be into Princessy things so I looked on Ebay instead. I was able to get a NWT Snow White costume from Disneyland in a size 14 for under $30 shipped!! I was so happy and can't wait to surprise her! She is sad thinking that she can't get a dress this year so she will be excited!
> 
> It is a beautiful dress and the top part is stretchy with will be great. I have noticed the same seller has had Jasmine costumes up for sale in a size 14 as well (other sizes and choices in princesses too...Pocahontas, Minnie, etc.).
Click to expand...


----------



## strmtroopr96

AngieBelle said:


> Just a recommendation- I'd space out at least 2 hrs between BBB and any dining reservations (maybe a little less for CRT which is right across the way), better safe than sorry.  The appointment can take anywhere from 20 to 40 minutes and while most of the time the wait isn't too bad, once in a while they fall as much as an hour behind.




Do you think I should try for an 8:00 to 8:30 am appt. then instead of 9:00 am? For a 10:10 am CRT ressie...what time do you think is best for us to do the BBB beforehand? 

And if needed, anyone know how much it would be for a cab from ASMovies to MK? Any recommendations? Thanks!!


----------



## mom2nca

ChrisKsAngel said:


> [
> I have been through the majority of the posts, but could have missed the answer. If so, I'm sorry!
> 
> My daughter is in the same boat as the above poster's daughter. I am not sure if she will fit in a 10/12 since she is a little more huggable in the waist. Does anyone happen to have the measurements of a L or size 12?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help you can offer.




I called the hot;ine and asked them about the sizing, they told me they were the same size wize as the dresses that are sold in the Disney stores, so one sunday we went up to the Disney store closest to our house and tried on the dresses, they did not have the size 14 but they did have the 10-12 one and it fit nicely, the belle and tinkerbell ones, the pink was a bit tight, however she liked the belle one best, so I am confident that she will be able to get one there, and if we can get the 14 there it will be a bounus as it will fit her for longer. I hope that helps!


----------



## aribelle

Liltx said:


> Trying to decide if we should do BBB this year.  I see the prices have gone way up.  Now I have two girls of age.  DD4 has already asked to go again when she is 7.  This is a surprise trip so she thinks we are not going again until she is 7.  But I just hate to spend $100 for a hair do that I can do a better job on and $5 make up.  I know it is about the experience but we just did it last year and am afraid the WOW! facter of the reveal will just not be there. $100 isn't a big deal financially to us but I am an extreme value hunter and this just makes me question the value.
> Any other ideas for something special yet cheaper? Or should I just suck it up like dh suggested so gently?
> 
> Also do you still get the photopass session with the coach package and do they offer the session in the MK?
> 
> TIA
> Monica



The $100+ package includes the clothes as well.   It's only around $45 for the hair and makeup.    I think it was $5 more for the nails, but we did our own nails.  

If you're wanting to the do the "whole" package, including the clothes, the best cost saving advise I could give is to get the clothes from your local Disney store on sale, or off ebay.   I can't imagine spending $80 for a costume.    We have always gone the week after Halloween and gotten dresses for $10-15 each (it's getting harder now that they are the largest sizes, but when they were little like your daughters we'd just buy whatever sizes they had and they would last for years!).


----------



## CampbellScot

There are adult sized princess costumes on Disneyshopping.com!!  They run about $40-ish...sometimes they are on sale. There is a 40% site wide sale right now...and also check the outlet online as well.


----------



## strmtroopr96

strmtroopr96 said:


> Do you think I should try for an 8:00 to 8:30 am appt. then instead of 9:00 am? For a 10:10 am CRT ressie...what time do you think is best for us to do the BBB beforehand?
> 
> And if needed, anyone know how much it would be for a cab from ASMovies to MK? Any recommendations? Thanks!!



*Just wondering anyone's thoughts on a better appt. time? *


----------



## ChrisKsAngel

strmtroopr96 said:


> ChrisKsAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a size 10/12 Golden Aurora dress from the Disney Store that DD wore last September that I can measure tomorrow. I remember it being tough to get her arms into the sleeves. Just remind me if I forget and don't post. LOL Here are a pics for reference:
> 
> 
> My DD is 8 1/2 and about 52 inches and 100 pounds. She has always been very tall and just a solid kid. So even the 10/12 which is a L was a tight squeeze on her LOL She has broad shoulders too. I knew there was no way that she would fit into a 10/12 for our trip this coming September and I hated to pay higher prices for a size 14 or 16 dress at WDW for her to wear once or so.
> 
> But is still young enough to be into Princessy things so I looked on Ebay instead. I was able to get a NWT Snow White costume from Disneyland in a size 14 for under $30 shipped!! I was so happy and can't wait to surprise her! She is sad thinking that she can't get a dress this year so she will be excited!
> 
> It is a beautiful dress and the top part is stretchy with will be great. I have noticed the same seller has had Jasmine costumes up for sale in a size 14 as well (other sizes and choices in princesses too...Pocahontas, Minnie, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping.  My DD is 9 and she has just grown out of the Belle dress we bought for her at Target and I was so worried about getting her a dress because this will be her first time "being a princess" in WDW. I will keep an eye on Ebay. Of course, she wants Cinderella and has already reached that stage where she does not want mom to make her one.
> 
> 
> 
> mom2nca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called the hot;ine and asked them about the sizing, they told me they were the same size wize as the dresses that are sold in the Disney stores, so one sunday we went up to the Disney store closest to our house and tried on the dresses, they did not have the size 14 but they did have the 10-12 one and it fit nicely, the belle and tinkerbell ones, the pink was a bit tight, however she liked the belle one best, so I am confident that she will be able to get one there, and if we can get the 14 there it will be a bounus as it will fit her for longer. I hope that helps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! I don't have a Disney store close to me, but there is one an hour and a half away. I will be close to it next month for a dance competetion, so we may just pop in and try them on then.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2Stinkerbelles

Awhile back, someone had posted a Pink Sparklie Princess Autograph book...but the search function isn't working and I can't find it...I remember the original poster said they only found it in one gift shop...anybody remember?


----------



## teresajoy

2Stinkerbelles said:


> Awhile back, someone had posted a Pink Sparklie Princess Autograph book...but the search function isn't working and I can't find it...I remember the original poster said they only found it in one gift shop...anybody remember?



I don't remember which store she said she found it at, but if you switch your page style to California Gold (way down at the bottom left of any page, it a drop down menu) the search function works.


----------



## camelotcats

For the person who asked about the princess autograph album, it's on page 190.  Now, if I could only find the brochure pictures.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

strmtroopr96 said:


> *Just wondering anyone's thoughts on a better appt. time? *


 
8.30 is a good time since your ressie is for 10.10 it will be early in the morning so they shouldn't be behind and if you want to do the pics you can do them after CRT. BBB there opens at 8 so the park won't be busy w/ people trying to walk in.



2Stinkerbelles said:


> Awhile back, someone had posted a Pink Sparklie Princess Autograph book...but the search function isn't working and I can't find it...I remember the original poster said they only found it in one gift shop...anybody remember?


 
Its not really an autograph book its just a photo album that I posted if you had some index cards you could get the characters to sign that and insert them next to the photos.


camelotcats said:


> For the person who asked about the princess autograph album, it's on page 190. Now, if I could only find the brochure pictures.


 

the brochure someone posted is on page10 or 11.
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=17258884&postcount=155


----------



## disneyfool_1202

I'm doing the   dance because I just booked DD for her BBB experience.  I made a 12:40pm apt - our dinner reservations are at 5pm so we should have plenty of time.  I figured we'd hit DTD early and do some shopping, have lunch at McD's and then do BBB w/DD while DH takes DS to Lego Land.   After BBB we'll hop back on the bus to Wilderness  Lodge and have plenty of time for the rest of us to beautify ourselves before heading to dinner w/Cinderella.

Question- The CM told me I have  to bring her with her hair brushed out.  Well her hair is curly (See her Halloween photo below- she has 2 layers of clothing underneath because 10/31 in Boston MA is COLD!) so if I brush it out she'll look like the Bride of Frankenstein.  I think she looks  adorable with her hair up with little curls falling down around her temples and a few from the back - I'm just not talented enough to do it (thus the BBB reservation).  I figured I'd take the dress in this photo as well as this tiara and just buy her some shoes.  What should I do about 'brushing out' her hair or should I just show up with her all curly and deal with it then?


----------



## ElmerTinaRh

disneyfool_1202 said:


> I'm doing the   dance because I just booked DD for her BBB experience.  I made a 12:40pm apt - our dinner reservations are at 5pm so we should have plenty of time.  I figured we'd hit DTD early and do some shopping, have lunch at McD's and then do BBB w/DD while DH takes DS to Lego Land.   After BBB we'll hop back on the bus to Wilderness  Lodge and have plenty of time for the rest of us to beautify ourselves before heading to dinner w/Cinderella.
> 
> Question- The CM told me I have  to bring her with her hair brushed out.  Well her hair is curly (See her Halloween photo below- she has 2 layers of clothing underneath because 10/31 in Boston MA is COLD!) so if I brush it out she'll look like the Bride of Frankenstein.  I think she looks  adorable with her hair up with little curls falling down around her temples and a few from the back - I'm just not talented enough to do it (thus the BBB reservation).  I figured I'd take the dress in this photo as well as this tiara and just buy her some shoes.  What should I do about 'brushing out' her hair or should I just show up with her all curly and deal with it then?


We took our GD last year and her hair is really hard to keep from getting knots.  We brushed out the knots and put it in a pony tail.  I think they just don't want someone coming with a head full of tangles.  They had no problem taking out the pony tail and doing what they had to do.


----------



## mamaLori05

I think she looks  adorable with her hair up with little curls falling down around her temples and a few from the back - I'm just not talented enough to do it (thus the BBB reservation).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

I just wanted to let you know that from what I've read the BBB hairstyles are pretty specific as to how they are done.  They are either slicked back into a bun, or have hair extensions included.  They don't put curls down around the girls faces.  I just wanted to let you know so that you weren't disapointed when you get there.  They look adorable, but just didn't want you thinking they did different updo's on each child depending on their hair type.  They are trained to do the three styles and I don't think they are allowed to "tweek" it in any way.  Hope that helps.  I'd hate to have you dissapointed after spending all that money!!  Your daughter will LOVE it and hope you have a great time!!!


----------



## jenseib

I was going to say that too. With the styles they do, it will be straightened out anyways, and you won't see any of the curls.


----------



## crystalcml

Question:

Is BBB just for kids? or could an adult get their hair done if they choose to?


----------



## lala3291

crystalcml said:


> Question:
> 
> Is BBB just for kids? or could an adult get their hair done if they choose to?



BBB is for all ages!!! Have fun!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

In this post several adults have posted their pics of doing BBB, Have a great time I look forward to doing it w/ my dd the next time we go.


As for the poster the fairytale princess hairstyle is a bun type look that is pulled back and a small crown comes w/ it like the one in your pic. Seeing how curly your dd's hair is they will probably be able to leave a few pieces how to have the curls you want but they will not/ can not curl it, since you will be going back to your room you could give them a little extra curl if they need it.  You do need to brush her hair as a pp mentioned it is to keep them from having to brush a lot of tangles out b/c the really don't brush their hair they use a comb to pull their hair back.


Have a Great Trip!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieBelle

jenseib said:


> I was going to say that too. With the styles they do, it will be straightened out anyways, and you won't see any of the curls.



Actually, there are variations for very curly hair for the fairytale hairstyle!  It can be done with a small pile or curls on top of the head instead of a bun if it's short.  It can also be done with a couple curls sticking out the back.  It looks super cute!


----------



## aimeeg

We went in March for my daughters 4th birthday. She wanted to be pink Cinderella. I just loved how adorable she looked! The stepsisters were hysterical and we had a blast!


----------



## teresajoy

aimeeg said:


> We went in March for my daughters 4th birthday. She wanted to be pink Cinderella. I just loved how adorable she looked! The stepsisters were hysterical and we had a blast!




Hannah looks so cute!!!! Where did you find the blue necklace?


----------



## AngieBelle

aimeeg said:


> We went in March for my daughters 4th birthday. She wanted to be pink Cinderella. I just loved how adorable she looked! The stepsisters were hysterical and we had a blast!



Oh my goodness!  I saw you!  I even spoke to you about the adorable outfits- your other daughter wearing an outfit with Perla on it.    I love the pink Cinderella costume!  I knew you'd get a good reaction from the stepsisters.


----------



## drcbpearce

I've looked, but couldn't find any pictures of boys who've been to BBB for a Cool Dude.  I've booked an appt for both DD and DS.  My DS is 7-1/2 and thinks he's a rock star.  He may be too cool for it.  I would love to hear from/see pix of someone who's done it recently.


----------



## aimeeg

AngieBelle said:


> Oh my goodness!  I saw you!  I even spoke to you about the adorable outfits- your other daughter wearing an outfit with Perla on it.    I love the pink Cinderella costume!  I knew you'd get a good reaction from the stepsisters.



That is too cool! I almost posted the mouse outfit too! Gosh I feel like a rock star.


----------



## aimeeg

Terresa- 

I found blue beads at Micheals and strung them. Super easy and $5!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

drcbpearce said:


> I've looked, but couldn't find any pictures of boys who've been to BBB for a Cool Dude.  I've booked an appt for both DD and DS.  My DS is 7-1/2 and thinks he's a rock star.  He may be too cool for it.  I would love to hear from/see pix of someone who's done it recently.



Go to Page 197 of this post. You will see a pic of the Cool Dude!

Gina


----------



## mikymouse

We just got back and my 6 year old daughter LOVED getting the castle package at the Magic Kingdom BBB. It was the highlight of our trip. 

Our fairygodmother was Susan and she was absolutely adorable with my daughter. We even pick our picture for the reveal moment (the first time she saw herself) with Susan in picture as you can tell she really enjoys  making little girls dreams come true. 

This was a birthday present to get ready for the Princess and Pirate Party on March 6th. The whole staff was very nice and able to get us in and out for our dinner ADR at LTT. My daughter picked the yellow Belle dress (my favorite princess) and the Disney Diva hairstyle and it was great to see everyone in the parks reaction.. they did treat her like a princess esepecially the characters.


----------



## seobaina

I know I, and other pps, have asked about adults doing this, and we've had replies with pics too (thanks). BUT, have any adults done it when they HAVEN'T gone with kids?...cause it seems that adults are 'joining in' rather than going alone. Just curious.


----------



## drcbpearce

murcor said:


> My son 7, did the COOL DUDE and my daughter 8 did the CROWN pkg.
> 
> Jan 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u313/murcor/Disney/BBB/55.jpg[/jpg]
> 
> 
> [img]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u313/murcor/Disney/BBB/56.jpg



 That is great!  Thank you!  I guess I missed that post, I was looking for some pix.  so did he feel like a really cool dude after?  I've got an appt for the Crown for DD4 and 10 min after hers starts for my DS7.


----------



## Fire14

seobaina said:


> I know I, and other pps, have asked about adults doing this, and we've had replies with pics too (thanks). BUT, have any adults done it when they HAVEN'T gone with kids?...cause it seems that adults are 'joining in' rather than going alone. Just curious.


 

EACH and EVERYTIME I've done it I've been kidless unless DH counts. I enjoy myself to max.


----------



## seobaina

Fire14 said:


> EACH and EVERYTIME I've done it I've been kidless unless DH counts. I enjoy myself to max.



Really? That's great. We're tempted to do it but I didn't want to offend other guests going.


----------



## Fire14

seobaina said:


> Really? That's great. We're tempted to do it but I didn't want to offend other guests going.


Matter fact Girlfriend and I have appt for May 19 in MK.


----------



## seobaina

Fire14 said:


> Matter fact Girlfriend and I have appt for May 19 in MK.



Fantastic, thank you


----------



## strmtroopr96

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> 8.30 is a good time since your ressie is for 10.10 it will be early in the morning so they shouldn't be behind and if you want to do the pics you can do them after CRT. BBB there opens at 8 so the park won't be busy w/ people trying to walk in.




Thanks! I just got off the phone and re-booked her BBB appt. for 8:30 that morning. What time do you think I should be on a bus and leaving ASMovies to head to the MK?


----------



## Twilight Terror

seobaina said:


> BUT, have any adults done it when they HAVEN'T gone with kids?...cause it seems that adults are 'joining in' rather than going alone. Just curious.



Yes. Me, my mum and my sister have all been, and we are all over the age of 21! We all did it last year, then went to PPP in costume! haha I have already booked us all in again for this year, and we are busy deciding on costumes for this year's MNSSHP! As the saying in Disney goes, "there are no adults, just little princesses and big princesses!" 

Go for it, have a blast and enjoy yourself!!!!!


----------



## sanapunk

Now here's what I'd think is a good question to ask. I'm a "older princess" and me and my best friend really wnat to do BBB. We're kinda bummed that we're not going during Halloween so we can't wear princess costumes. 

Buttttt...is there any rule that I can't wear a cute poofy tulle dress? Do you think disney would let us into the parks with almost "ballerina" like dresses on? I wanna look like a pretty princess too, darnit!


----------



## DisDancerina

sanapunk said:


> Now here's what I'd think is a good question to ask. I'm a "older princess" and me and my best friend really wnat to do BBB. We're kinda bummed that we're not going during Halloween so we can't wear princess costumes.
> 
> Buttttt...is there any rule that I can't wear a cute poofy tulle dress? Do you think disney would let us into the parks with almost "ballerina" like dresses on? I wanna look like a pretty princess too, darnit!



Oooooh! Good idea 

Just don't look like a character.

I think you'd be fine! 

Though, how old are we talking?


----------



## sanapunk

we'll both be 21 by then @_@


----------



## crystalcml

I have another question (forgive me if it has been asked I have only been able to get through 134 pages).

Can you buy just the Tiara's in BBB or do you have to get your hair done in order to get one?


----------



## strmtroopr96

crystalcml said:


> I have another question (forgive me if it has been asked I have only been able to get through 134 pages).
> 
> Can you buy just the Tiara's in BBB or do you have to get your hair done in order to get one?



You can just buy the tiara! You can also find the tiara's at other shops throughout WDW too, not just the BBB. Just look wherever you see lots of Princessy stuff and they will probably be there somewhere. HTH


----------



## crystalcml

strmtroopr96 said:


> You can just buy the tiara! You can also find the tiara's at other shops throughout WDW too, not just the BBB. Just look wherever you see lots of Princessy stuff and they will probably be there somewhere. HTH



Thanks for the info! That's great to hear. 

Have you seen the pirate princess tiaras for sale?


----------



## joy13

crystalcml said:


> Thanks for the info! That's great to hear.
> 
> Have you seen the pirate princess tiaras for sale?



They are for sure at the POC gift shop.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

strmtroopr96 said:


> Thanks! I just got off the phone and re-booked her BBB appt. for 8:30 that morning. What time do you think I should be on a bus and leaving ASMovies to head to the MK?


 
Is that day a morning emh day or no if so sometime between 7 and 7.30 to be safe if not 7.30 to 7.45 you have to figure it is at least 30 minutes travel time from your resort to MK since I am not really an early bird not even in disney I don't know how frequently the buses are running that  early in the morning so hopefully someone who has more knowledge on that subject can help. Have a GREAT TIME!



crystalcml said:


> I have another question (forgive me if it has been asked I have only been able to get through 134 pages).
> 
> Can you buy just the Tiara's in BBB or do you have to get your hair done in order to get one?


 
You can get them at world of disney downtown, you can also find them at tinkerbell's treasures in MK, as well as at the deluxe resort gift shops by the costumes and accessories.


----------



## TSM1993

seobaina said:


> I know I, and other pps, have asked about adults doing this, and we've had replies with pics too (thanks). BUT, have any adults done it when they HAVEN'T gone with kids?...cause it seems that adults are 'joining in' rather than going alone. Just curious.



I have already posted my picture to this board I had the Pirate princess done. And I went without a child I dont have a daughter just a son who is 14 years old. Was adult only trip. And I am 36 years old. Here is my pic again.


----------



## jenseib

sanapunk said:


> Now here's what I'd think is a good question to ask. I'm a "older princess" and me and my best friend really wnat to do BBB. We're kinda bummed that we're not going during Halloween so we can't wear princess costumes.
> 
> Buttttt...is there any rule that I can't wear a cute poofy tulle dress? Do you think disney would let us into the parks with almost "ballerina" like dresses on? I wanna look like a pretty princess too, darnit!



No. If you wear a sundress you should be OK, but not something that looks like a ballerina or princess. Adults (anyone over 10) are not allowed to wear costumes in the park during normal days. Only for special parties.


----------



## strmtroopr96

sanapunk said:


> Now here's what I'd think is a good question to ask. I'm a "older princess" and me and my best friend really wnat to do BBB. We're kinda bummed that we're not going during Halloween so we can't wear princess costumes.
> 
> Buttttt...is there any rule that I can't wear a cute poofy tulle dress? Do you think disney would let us into the parks with almost "ballerina" like dresses on? I wanna look like a pretty princess too, darnit!



On our last trip we did see a teenager/older girl around the parks wearing a pink/black tulle skirt. We saw her quite a bit so she must have been fine in it. She was in her teens/20's so not a kid. I say go for it!


----------



## DisDancerina

strmtroopr96 said:


> On our last trip we did see a teenager/older girl around the parks wearing a pink/black tulle skirt. We saw her quite a bit so she must have been fine in it. She was in her teens/20's so not a kid. I say go for it!



Does that mean I could get away with wearing a princess dress?? I'm 13 and people mistake me for 10 all the time


----------



## amy4bruce

I went to page 136 like a previous poster suggested but I could not find pictures.  Please if anyone has done the Hannah Package at DTD let me know.  My DD8 wants to do it but she hates to wear her Hannah wig at home and think it would not be a good idea but she is insistant.   Last year she did the  multi-colored pop princess look.  She was adorable.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

So far no one has actually done that hairstyle it was pics that were found on the internet.

I did a google search real quick and these are the pics that I found that were posted a few pages back.
http://www.wdwnews.com/ViewPressRelease.aspx?PressReleaseID=109248

I typed in~

hannah montana makeover in disneyworld


----------



## seobaina

TSM1993 said:


> I have already posted my picture to this board I had the Pirate princess done. And I went without a child I dont have a daughter just a son who is 14 years old. Was adult only trip. And I am 36 years old. Here is my pic again.



You look great! Thanks for posting  Now to convince my friend.


----------



## 2tinkerbells

I know it has probably been answered but:

My dd2 won't be old enough to get her hair done at BBB but her sister and cousin are getting theirs done.  Is there anything they do at BBB for little girls, even just sprinkling pixie dust would be better than nothing?

We had her hair cut last year at the Barber shop on Main street for her first cut,  it was such a cute experience.  I would like something for her this year too.

Also, my dd5 wants an Ariel dress but I am not crazy about the look of the mermaid ones.  Does anyone know where to find more of a dress?  She fits into size 6x so the 3-6 size won't work.


----------



## 2tinkerbells

I forgot one more question.  

I am trying to get ADRs for CRT around lunch time and take the girls to BBB in the MK for the basic package first.  What time or how much time should I allow for BBB?


----------



## Laura.bora

I've got a few questions too.  
1.) I just booked BBB for 8:00am at the MK.  We're staying at the WL.  What time should I leave to get there?  
2.) Do I take the boat or the bus?  
3.) Is my husband and son allowed in the park with us(they have tickets, but it's before the park opens) to see her get dressed up?  
4.) If they wanted to, could they make it to see the Opening Ceremony of MK?  
5.) Would we(my daughter and I) be able to make it to see the opening ceremony if we have the big package?  
6.) Where is the place we get the photos done? 
7.) Did I ask enough questions?  

Thank you!!!


----------



## seobaina

Are there any differences to having this done at MK instead of DTD?


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

2tinkerbells said:


> Is there anything they do at BBB for little girls, even just sprinkling pixie dust would be better than nothing?
> 
> Yes, you can ask them to sprinkle pixie dust on her, my DDs asked their FGIT to sprinkle it on me while they were getting their do's done.
> 
> Also, my dd5 wants an Ariel dress but I am not crazy about the look of the mermaid ones.  Does anyone know where to find more of a dress?  She fits into size 6x so the 3-6 size won't work.
> 
> Sorry, not much help from me here, my DDs only did the Coach Package, no dresses for them.





2tinkerbells said:


> I forgot one more question.
> 
> I am trying to get ADRs for CRT around lunch time and take the girls to BBB in the MK for the basic package first.  What time or how much time should I allow for BBB?
> 
> I would allow for at least 45 minutes, and that's assuming that the girls are taken together, to be on the safe side, I'd allow for an hour, if you finish up early, you could take pictures in front of the castle.



Have a great trip!!


----------



## DisDancerina

Anyone go to McDonald's lately? 

I just got back and I got a Sleeping Beauty tiara in my happy meal!
It wasn't too bad either!

Just look into it!


----------



## ms_mckenna

For those of you with african american daughters is there a particular stylest you like better than others? We met our adoptive daughter on Saturday who is AA and will be taking her with us to Disney of course this Dec. She will be 5 the week before we go to Disney so my oldest daughter and I have talked about doing a princess day with just the girls for her bday. Wondering if all the stylest seem to have a good grip on AA hair or just a few? Also did you take your girls braids down or what before you went?


----------



## Candikayne

DisDancerina said:


> Anyone go to McDonald's lately?
> 
> I just got back and I got a Sleeping Beauty tiara in my happy meal!
> It wasn't too bad either!
> 
> Just look into it!



My Girls just got the Sleeping Beauty and Jasmine Tiaras.
And you're right....they're not too shabby.

I was contemplating the Jasmine crown as the girls will be wearing the costume to the Akershus breakfast.


----------



## drcbpearce

Sounds like I know where lunch will be tomorrow!  When my dd went a few days ago w/gma, she got a light up Ariel wand that was the usual HM junk, so the tiaras sound terrif!


----------



## DisDancerina

Congrats Ms! She's probably adorable, huh?

I wish you luck  Gotta add her in your signature soon!
I'm trying to get my parents to adopt a girl; what would it be like to have a little sister? I'd love it. We even have an extra room! Can you adopt girls from Europe?



Candikayne said:


> My Girls just got the Sleeping Beauty and Jasmine Tiaras.
> And you're right....they're not too shabby.
> 
> I was contemplating the Jasmine crown as the girls will be wearing the costume to the Akershus breakfast.



I haven't seen the Jasmine Tiara.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

We got the sleeping beauty crown a couple of days ago and it is a much nicer quality than I thought it would be.



2tinkerbells said:


> I know it has probably been answered but:
> 
> My dd2 won't be old enough to get her hair done at BBB but her sister and cousin are getting theirs done. Is there anything they do at BBB for little girls, even just sprinkling pixie dust would be better than nothing?
> 
> We had her hair cut last year at the Barber shop on Main street for her first cut, it was such a cute experience. I would like something for her this year too.
> 
> Also, my dd5 wants an Ariel dress but I am not crazy about the look of the mermaid ones. Does anyone know where to find more of a dress? She fits into size 6x so the 3-6 size won't work.


 
They will sprinkle her hair w/ pixiedust if you ask. As for the dresses  have you seen the wedding ariel dress its really cute you may want to do a search on ebay to see what available their or if you like anything. Another option you may want to look in to if you have time is have something custom made.



2tinkerbells said:


> I forgot one more question.
> 
> I am trying to get ADRs for CRT around lunch time and take the girls to BBB in the MK for the basic package first. What time or how much time should I allow for BBB?


 
I would try for at least an hour and a half before your adr since you will have two princesses. If they are not scheduled for the same time make sure they are no later than that amount of time to have flex room for if they are behind any.



Laura.bora said:


> I've got a few questions too.
> 1.) I just booked BBB for 8:00am at the MK. We're staying at the WL. What time should I leave to get there?
> 2.) Do I take the boat or the bus?
> 3.) Is my husband and son allowed in the park with us(they have tickets, but it's before the park opens) to see her get dressed up?
> 4.) If they wanted to, could they make it to see the Opening Ceremony of MK?
> 5.) Would we(my daughter and I) be able to make it to see the opening ceremony if we have the big package?
> 6.) Where is the place we get the photos done?
> 7.) Did I ask enough questions?
> 
> Thank you!!!


 
1) I would say no later than 7.15
2) If you have a stroller take the boat so you don't have to worry about the fold and unfold bus routine
3) I would most likely but I have never been that early so I am not 100% on that others here have asked so hopefully someone can help.
4) If they don't wait for your dd to be finished most likely.
5) probably not but I guess its possible
6) it is located in the front at Exposition Hall
7) NO  

HTH!



seobaina said:


> Are there any differences to having this done at MK instead of DTD?


 
The only difference besides decor that I know of is that the hannah montana package is only available at DtD other than that none.


----------



## mamaLori05

amy4bruce said:


> I went to page 136 like a previous poster suggested but I could not find pictures.  Please if anyone has done the Hannah Package at DTD let me know.  My DD8 wants to do it but she hates to wear her Hannah wig at home and think it would not be a good idea but she is insistant.   Last year she did the  multi-colored pop princess look.  She was adorable.




If she thinks she is really interested in doing the  Hannah Montanna package, you may want to try it out first at Libby Lou (if you have one near you).  They can do a Hannah package for as little as $27 up to their most expensive package of $40.  The $40 package included a pink sparkly tank, a silver sparkly scarf, a microphone, a backdrop poster, hair and makeup, and I think some other things I'm forgetting.  They also have a High School musical package with a blonde wig (charmaine?) as well for the same prices so you could try that for something different.  Anyway, my point here is that you can do the cheap package to see if she will actually wear the wig all day if made up.  That way if she doesn't you won't waste the $90 or whatever they are charging at the BBB.  If she does love it then you know she'll enjoy it at BBB.  Hope that helps!!


----------



## jenseib

amy4bruce said:


> I went to page 136 like a previous poster suggested but I could not find pictures.  Please if anyone has done the Hannah Package at DTD let me know.  My DD8 wants to do it but she hates to wear her Hannah wig at home and think it would not be a good idea but she is insistant.   Last year she did the  multi-colored pop princess look.  She was adorable.




If she won't wear the wig, then I wouldn't even bother.  Thats the main thing of the package.


----------



## buffy0214

I just made ressies for DTD boutique on May 9! I'm so excited. My girls had so much fun last time that they requested we do it again before the Pirate & Princess Party.

Here are some pics of our experience in the castle. The girls both chose to be Divas. My oldest got black hair even though hers is blonde because she wanted to look like Jasmine. I have a ton more inside the castle but I thought the dresses would be the most fun to see.




























The photopass photographers were wonderful and we got a bunch of pics. This was especially helpful since I had to divide my time between the two girls. We also did the photo shoot thing at exposition hall but if you don't have time for that, try and grab a Photopass photographer in front of the castle. The photo shoot photographer did pics of each girl individually and they a few of them together.







For those of you who are trying to work out the timing issue with a party night. We had ressies at the castle for 2:20 and 2:30. We left our resort (old Key West) at 1, had a few photopass pics taken out front and by the castle, strolled down main street and made it to the boutique in plenty of time. After the experience we were able to go back to exposition hall and have the photo shoot and meet my husband at Crystal Palace for our 4pm resservations. We didn't feel rushed at all and the timing was perfect. The girls had such a blast and I wanted to do it, too.


----------



## buffy0214

jenseib said:


> If she won't wear the wig, then I wouldn't even bother.  Thats the main thing of the package.




I would agree, why not just buy her a Hannah Montana tee to wear that day and have them do the diva package or something? Otherwise, aren't you just paying for a t-shirt and makeup if the wig is the hairstyle?


----------



## disneyfool_1202

Do they have the photopass photographers at the DTD location as well, or are they just at the MK?  Also, I've seen everyone's "formal" princess pictures taken (like on the lounge chair) - where are those done?  My last trip I could swear they were done at the scrapbook store, but that was 3 years ago so things may have changed.

Also, I booked the Crown package and will most likely do the Fairytale Princess style.  Does it come with the tiara?  I've seen the adorable ones pictured with the sparkling Micky in the back of the bun.  Can I purchase that there??


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

disneyfool_1202 said:


> Do they have the photopass photographers at the DTD location as well, or are they just at the MK? Also, I've seen everyone's "formal" princess pictures taken (like on the lounge chair) - where are those done? My last trip I could swear they were done at the scrapbook store, but that was 3 years ago so things may have changed.
> 
> Also, I booked the Crown package and will most likely do the Fairytale Princess style. Does it come with the tiara? I've seen the adorable ones pictured with the sparkling Micky in the back of the bun. Can I purchase that there??


 
They do have photopass photographers at the DtD location, the "formal" photos are take right past Ghiradelli's they will give you map at BBB if you ask for one. The fairytale princess hairstyle does come w/ the tiara as well as the mickey head barrette. IF you would like to purchase extras you can do so as well and not just at BBB but make sure they are available before you go to BBB. I wanted to buy a couple extra mickey head barrettes during my last trip and I wasn't able to b/c they were out of stock at the regular gift shops and when I went to see about buying one from DtD BBB they told me they couldn't sell me any.


----------



## 2tinkerbells

Okay, I booked my DD5 and DN5 for BBB at 11:10am and we have ADR for CRT at 12:25.  The CM on the phone said we should have plenty of time.  I hope he is right.  I tried to get my DD2 a ressie but he wouldn't do it.  I even told him she would almost be 3 and he said no.  I have decided to just do her hair myself and have pixie dust sprinkled over her.

Does anyone know about the shoes at disney?  Are they flats or do they have heels?  My daughters would like them but I don't want to waste money if they only keep them on for a few minutes.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

So I have been looking through random pages as there are so many and I can't seem to find anything about the studio part at MK.  So you get your do and then you walk to the studio?  If you get the crown package do you still get to go to the studios for pictures?  Also do you have to buy a package or can the pictures from the studio go right on to your photopass?  Just seems like you are almost cheating to get them on a photopass.  It is all so new to me and I am starting to think my 6 year old would LOVE this.  Thanks


----------



## ms_mckenna

DisDancerina said:


> Congrats Ms! She's probably adorable, huh?
> 
> I wish you luck  Gotta add her in your signature soon!
> I'm trying to get my parents to adopt a girl; what would it be like to have a little sister? I'd love it. We even have an extra room! Can you adopt girls from Europe?



She is as is her younger brother.  We also have a foster daughter we brought home from the hospitol that we are praying to adopt she is biracial. It will be about a year before I can add the kiddos to the siggy though because that is how long the journey will take and the baby if we get to keep her will be longer probably closer to two.  We are just thrilled we are going ot get to take them to Disney.  Good luck with talking them into adoption. It is to say the least a big step.


----------



## DisDancerina

ms_mckenna said:


> She is as is her younger brother.  We also have a foster daughter we brought home from the hospitol that we are praying to adopt she is biracial. It will be about a year before I can add the kiddos to the siggy though because that is how long the journey will take and the baby if we get to keep her will be longer probably closer to two.  We are just thrilled we are going ot get to take them to Disney.  Good luck with talking them into adoption. It is to say the least a big step.



That's amazing that you can do that  

Hakuna Matata!


----------



## mikymouse

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> So I have been looking through random pages as there are so many and I can't seem to find anything about the studio part at MK.  So you get your do and then you walk to the studio?  If you get the crown package do you still get to go to the studios for pictures?  Also do you have to buy a package or can the pictures from the studio go right on to your photopass?  Just seems like you are almost cheating to get them on a photopass.  It is all so new to me and I am starting to think my 6 year old would LOVE this.  Thanks




My 6 year old daughter loved, loved, loved this experience. We had to walk up to the front of MK to have our pictures taken at Exposition Hall. They put all our photo on our photopass card.


----------



## KatiebugsMom

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> So I have been looking through random pages as there are so many and I can't seem to find anything about the studio part at MK.  So you get your do and then you walk to the studio?  If you get the crown package do you still get to go to the studios for pictures?  Also do you have to buy a package or can the pictures from the studio go right on to your photopass?  Just seems like you are almost cheating to get them on a photopass.  It is all so new to me and I am starting to think my 6 year old would LOVE this.  Thanks




Yes I did this with DD this past January.  And believe me do not feel guilty about getting a smaller package then getting pics done and putting on photopass.  You will spend enough money in Mouseland.  Especially when  you purchase the Photopass CD with all of your pics on one disk.  Best thing Disney ever came up with......(and Yes I got to tell the imagineer who worked on the project just that -had lunch with him for my Imagineer lunch program).

DD had a 10:30AM appointment with the middle package.  After she was finished we walked around the backside of the castle down the path toward Tomorrowland near the bridge was a Photopass person.  We stopped and got some great shots of her all dolled up with the Castle in the background.  We continued to our destination of Exhibition Hall down Main street and could not keep up with how many times she was stopped and said Hello Princess too.  She was eating it up.  Next got to the hall.  Waited for another family to be done at the studio and then had a great photograhpher take about over 20 different shots..... all on photopass.  Now I have them forever and can print whatever I want.  After we were done there it was back to the Castle for her lunch with Cinderella at 1PM.  Could not have timed it better myself.

Also as a recommendation before completing a Photopass CD order, remember to add any graphics you want to the pics.  With my BBB photos I added BBB graphics to some of them to mark/date the occaision for DD's memory books.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

Thanks guys for your answers.  I am so wanting to do this.  So I am going over our schedule to see where I can fit this in.  I think I will get my DS4 hair done too.


----------



## DisDancerina

Can you wear a dress for pictures if you're over the age of 10? Because I'm 13, I even like I'm ten, and I have the perfect dress to wear!


----------



## vellamint

Okay I just booked this for my twin daughters for their 14th birthday (with a back-up the next week in case we change our accommodations around)........I am sooooo excited.


----------



## DisDancerina

vellamint said:


> Okay I just booked this for my twin daughters for their 14th birthday (with a back-up the next week in case we change our accommodations around)........I am sooooo excited.



Cool  Hope they have fun!


----------



## princssdisnygina

2tinkerbells said:


> Okay, I booked my DD5 and DN5 for BBB at 11:10am and we have ADR for CRT at 12:25.  The CM on the phone said we should have plenty of time.  I hope he is right.  I tried to get my DD2 a ressie but he wouldn't do it.  I even told him she would almost be 3 and he said no.  I have decided to just do her hair myself and have pixie dust sprinkled over her.
> 
> Does anyone know about the shoes at disney?  Are they flats or do they have heels?  My daughters would like them but I don't want to waste money if they only keep them on for a few minutes.



Most of the shoes now are flats except for the cinderella glass slippers which do have a heel.  If you go back a few pages you will find pics of them.


----------



## MomLC

I have been reading about the photo pass but I am not familiar w/how it works w/the CD you can purchase.  Is this something new?  My DD(6) will be having her hair done at the BBB in the MK and I want to capture as many photos as possible for the best possible price.  Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

As for the photopass cd you basically will have a photographer at BBB and at a seperate location that does more formal pics they will scan all of them on to your photopass card and when you get home you just log on to www.disneyphotopass.com enter the codes from as many cards as you have and then you can add borders and do a few other things. You have thirty days from the day you check out to register your photopass cards and you have thirty days from the day you register to complete your order. They do capture some great moments and I got some really great photos from BBB I just got my cd and w/ just over 600 photos I haven't had a chance to download the pics I have from BBB yet but I will see about getting a couple up today.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I do have these downloaded right now and I just want to post them b/c they are my favorite photos from the Pirate and Princess Party. Although I have to admit two of my 8 photos w/ minnie are blurry so that was a little disappointing. Now I just need to figure out how to fix that if I can. The bad thing is that I couldn't tell both of them were blurry I knew the one w/ me in might be but I didn't know this one was and of course it was the best minnie pic w/ my dd.


----------



## mikymouse

princssdisnygina said:


> Most of the shoes now are flats except for the cinderella glass slippers which do have a heel.  If you go back a few pages you will find pics of them.




My Daughter got Princess Belle Flip Flop Sandles with Flowers on them... they are cute.


----------



## mom2faith

KatiebugsMom said:


> Yes I did this with DD this past January.  And believe me do not feel guilty about getting a smaller package then getting pics done and putting on photopass.





> Waited for another family to be done at the studio and then had a great photograhpher take about over 20 different shots..... all on photopass.  Now I have them forever and can print whatever I want.



I am SOOOOOOOOO confused!!! 

So, I can get the smaller package, and then get my photos at a different studio?  HUH???  

We made our budget last night and, well let's just say the Castle package is officially OUT!! But, I really want the studio photos. Can someone please clarify this for me!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

mom2faith said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOO confused!!!
> 
> So, I can get the smaller package, and then get my photos at a different studio? HUH???
> 
> We made our budget last night and, well let's just say the Castle package is officially OUT!! But, I really want the studio photos. Can someone please clarify this for me!!


 
If your ressie is for the MK location for the coach package and you want the studio pics you can go to Expostion Hall at the front of the park they will take the pics there and be put on your photopass card or you can order a set of pics while you are there.

The same thing applies for the DtD location and the photo place in DtD is in guest relations next to ghiradelli's

ETA~ if you order the photopass cd you will have all of the photos from BBB and the studio photos plus you can add borders. The CD is 129.99 or you can preorder for 99.99 you can also head over to the budget board there is quite a few photopass shares going on over there or you can start your own if you would like. When you order the cd as mentioned you can print what ever you want when ever you want how ever you want.


----------



## mamaLori05

mom2faith said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOO confused!!!
> 
> So, I can get the smaller package, and then get my photos at a different studio?  HUH???
> 
> We made our budget last night and, well let's just say the Castle package is officially OUT!! But, I really want the studio photos. Can someone please clarify this for me!!



It's true. We plan on doing the cheapest package and going to the studio for pictures.  Anyone can go there, but BBB customers come first, doesn't matter what package.  The top package just includes actual photos that will be printed, but you can have all photos put onto your photpass I believe for free.  Then print them out at home.


----------



## mom2faith

Thank you to both cancer_survivor_06 and mamLori05!!  Much clearer!!

I appreciate all of the time and effort you and others put into this board!  I have never been and thought "Yeah, you pick up and go" and now I know it is MONTHS of planning, ADRs, etc to have the perfect trip.

You all sure make it easier to plan and budget!!

~~~HUGS~~~~To ALL!!!

Amy


----------



## mamaprincess

Here's a link to a thread where I posted a photo movie I made of my girls experience at BBB.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764873


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Thanks for posting that was really cute.


----------



## mamaprincess

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Thanks for posting that was really cute.



Thanks OP!  I like doing the movies because the kids get a real kick out of them plus I'm just to lazy to scrapbook and it's easy to email to family in different locations.


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

Mamaprincess your girls are gorgeous and looked like they absolutely loved the experience...thank you for sharing


----------



## mamaprincess

2ScottishPrincesses said:


> Mamaprincess your girls are gorgeous and looked like they absolutely loved the experience...thank you for sharing



Thanks!!!  The girls really did love BBB!  It is a magical experience.


----------



## jcf41

Cute pics!


----------



## Lovemy3babes

mamaprincess said:


> Here's a link to a thread where I posted a photo movie I made of my girls experience at BBB.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764873



Love that movie.  Precious!


----------



## woosie

I don't know about BBB, we haven't been yet, but my DD10 has taken her friend with even curlier hair than your DDs to a make-over place.  Our experience (they've been twice) is that very few people do know what to do with it.  They definately will not wet it, but they don't comb it anyway, just use their fingers to separate & smooth.  We did find one girl who did a great job with it, and it made her feel so special.  

I think you should call ahead and make sure there is someone with experience with her hair type.  My guess is that with as many little princesses that they have passing through there, it shouldn't be a problem to accomodate.

Good luck!


----------



## woosie

My mom wants to send my DDs (8 and 10) to BBB while in WDW.  I couldn't make it through all the pages, but wondered if anyone had a good experience with their older princesses?  I don't want them to feel like they are too old for it, even though they do still enjoy playing dress up to some extent, they just aren't quite as crazy about princesses as they were on our last trip 3 years ago.

Thanks!

**UPDATED**  Nevermind...I went to the first page, and found my answer, right there.  A 13 year old felt like she fit in, so certainly mine will too - can't wait!


----------



## seobaina

woosie said:


> My mom wants to send my DDs (8 and 10) to BBB while in WDW.  I couldn't make it through all the pages, but wondered if anyone had a good experience with their older princesses?  I don't want them to feel like they are too old for it, even though they do still enjoy playing dress up to some extent, they just aren't quite as crazy about princesses as they were on our last trip 3 years ago.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> **UPDATED**  Nevermind...I went to the first page, and found my answer, right there.  A 13 year old felt like she fit in, so certainly mine will too - can't wait!



My friend and I have been talked into it by this lot  We're both 32 and as long as we can get the right day we're doing it!


----------



## kkrisland

I tried looking through many of the pages of this thread and I saw pictures of the dresses and shoes offered.  I did not see any shoes that match the Ariel wedding gown.  Did I miss them?  Does anyone know whether or not they have any specifically for this dress?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

They did at one time have white shoes that went with it but I don't remember seeing them during my last trip so they may not have them anymore.


----------



## kkrisland

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> They did at one time have white shoes that went with it but I don't remember seeing them during my last trip so they may not have them anymore.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## kkrisland

kkrisland said:


> I tried looking through many of the pages of this thread and I saw pictures of the dresses and shoes offered.  I did not see any shoes that match the Ariel wedding gown.  Did I miss them?  Does anyone know whether or not they have any specifically for this dress?



How about a veil?  I keep seeing pictures (some are about a year old) that has a veil with the Ariel wedding gown.  Does anyone know if this is still available and where they sell it if it is?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

The only veil that I have seen is the make your own crown (which comes in blue, pink, and white) you can get and small veil type attachment for it. Other that I don't remember anything if you can tell me where you saw the pics I could take a look and see if it looks familar.


----------



## jenseib

kkrisland said:


> How about a veil?  I keep seeing pictures (some are about a year old) that has a veil with the Ariel wedding gown.  Does anyone know if this is still available and where they sell it if it is?



I know I didn't see a veil (we were there just a few weeks ago and I did buy the Ariel wedding dress)  It seems like they did have shoes, but I didn't like them. I could be wrong, but I do remember looking for shoes, and either they didn't have any or I didn't like them.


----------



## seobaina

I did ask this already but no one answered so I'm trying again....
Are there any differences between doing the BBB experience in DTD or MK? 

Thanks


----------



## jenseib

seobaina said:


> I did ask this already but no one answered so I'm trying again....
> Are there any differences between doing the BBB experience in DTD or MK?
> 
> Thanks



I beleive it was answered a few pages ago. I think the only difference is that DTD offers the  Hanna Montana package, but MK doesn't. I think they are "decorated" differently too. But otherwise they are pretty much the same.


----------



## seobaina

jenseib said:


> I beleive it was answered a few pages ago. I think the only difference is that DTD offers the  Hanna Montana package, but MK doesn't. I think they are "decorated" differently too. But otherwise they are pretty much the same.



Oh it was? Apologies, I missed that. Thanks.


----------



## lilfish

I loved it!  Thanks for posting it!!!  I can't wait for our trip to BBB on April 25th!!!


----------



## seobaina

I'm sure this will have already been answered but there's a LOT of pages in this thread now, so sorry. The nails - are they painted now or stick on? Thanks


----------



## McKelly

To those of you who are recently returning, I am going to be needing a Size 14 Tinkerbelle.  Are these in abundance and if so, which stores have you seen them in?  We will be arriving on a Saturday and I will need it by Wednesday, so I am just trying to make a plan.......Thanks!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

seobaina said:


> I'm sure this will have already been answered but there's a LOT of pages in this thread now, so sorry. The nails - are they painted now or stick on? Thanks


 
You can choose between the press on nails or nail polish, if you choose the nail polish they get to choose between pink or blue to wear but they get to keep both. I will post a pick of the two bottles that dd got when we were there last month.



McKelly said:


> To those of you who are recently returning, I am going to be needing a Size 14 Tinkerbelle. Are these in abundance and if so, which stores have you seen them in? We will be arriving on a Saturday and I will need it by Wednesday, so I am just trying to make a plan.......Thanks!


 
When we were there last month they had 3 or 4 of them on the rack at the emporium in MK the main reason I know this is b/c thats all they had on the rack there for tink and all of the other dress had at least two but one of the I just don't remember which. I would check there first or downtown disney and also tinkerbell's treasures if they are open while you are there.


----------



## teresajoy

ms_mckenna said:


> For those of you with african american daughters is there a particular stylest you like better than others? We met our adoptive daughter on Saturday who is AA and will be taking her with us to Disney of course this Dec. She will be 5 the week before we go to Disney so my oldest daughter and I have talked about doing a princess day with just the girls for her bday. Wondering if all the stylest seem to have a good grip on AA hair or just a few? Also did you take your girls braids down or what before you went?



When you posted on the Disboutique that you were adopting a girl who was AA, I could NOT for the life of me figure out what that meant!  I'm glad I saw your post here! 



buffy0214 said:


> I just made ressies for DTD boutique on May 9! I'm so excited. My girls had so much fun last time that they requested we do it again before the Pirate & Princess Party.
> 
> Here are some pics of our experience in the castle. The girls both chose to be Divas. My oldest got black hair even though hers is blonde because she wanted to look like Jasmine. I have a ton more inside the castle but I thought the dresses would be the most fun to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photopass photographers were wonderful and we got a bunch of pics. This was especially helpful since I had to divide my time between the two girls. We also did the photo shoot thing at exposition hall but if you don't have time for that, try and grab a Photopass photographer in front of the castle. The photo shoot photographer did pics of each girl individually and they a few of them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Gorgeous pictures!!! Did someone make your daughter's outfits? They are gorgeous! I was going to make my niece a Jasmine outfit in a similar style.


----------



## teresajoy

1





cancer_survivor_06 said:


> The only difference besides decor that I know of is that the hannah montana package is only available at DtD other than that none.





seobaina said:


> I did ask this already but no one answered so I'm trying again....
> Are there any differences between doing the BBB experience in DTD or MK?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## seobaina

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> You can choose between the press on nails or nail polish, if you choose the nail polish they get to choose between pink or blue to wear but they get to keep both. I will post a pick of the two bottles that dd got when we were there last month.



Thanks. We're going ourselves, no kids. Just wondered if it was worth the nails for fun


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I think you would be okay w/ them its two sets in one pack they put one on and the other you take home but they do seem to pop off very easy for the little ones so maybe you will have better luck.


----------



## madfelice

McKelly said:


> To those of you who are recently returning, I am going to be needing a Size 14 Tinkerbelle.  Are these in abundance and if so, which stores have you seen them in?  We will be arriving on a Saturday and I will need it by Wednesday, so I am just trying to make a plan.......Thanks!



Call ahead and they will get it in for you if necessary.


----------



## madfelice

seobaina said:


> Thanks. We're going ourselves, no kids. Just wondered if it was worth the nails for fun



The press on nails wouldbe the child size ones I would imagine.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I just wanted to post that last night I went to the dollar general down the street from my house and they have the ballet flats like target has/d in silver glitter or pink glitter for 6 dollars a pair.

ETA~ I forgot to post that I don't know what size they went up too but they did start small.


----------



## seobaina

Ok, I just booked for this!! Two big princesses going to get out hair and nails done on April 24th (my birthday) at DTD! YAY!!!


----------



## hlrababy

I am going to book my daughter again when we go in October! I think I will be joining her so we can have our hair done for the MNSSHP!!


----------



## melodywalsh

We just got back from Walt Disney World a few weeks ago and had our DD's at the BBB.  They loved it and so did we.....can anyone tell me what hair gel they use...it was awesome and I'd like to find some!!

Thanks!


----------



## Tinker_Bell_Crazy101

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> The only veil that I have seen is the make your own crown (which comes in blue, pink, and white) you can get and small veil type attachment for it. Other that I don't remember anything if you can tell me where you saw the pics I could take a look and see if it looks familar.



Where can you do the make your own crown?


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

Tinker_Bell_Crazy101 said:


> Where can you do the make your own crown?



World of Disney Store at DTD not sure of other locations though.


----------



## capturedfairy

mom2zandjsquared said:


> World of Disney Store at DTD not sure of other locations though.




I know when we went last year they had the build a crown, at many locations. Including at the Everything Pop shop, in the Pop Century resort lobby. I also saw it at the Contemporary resort shop. At Epcot at several locations. MK at a main Street shop. I think also at the Shop that looks like a Circus tent in Toontown.

I hope this helps, but really, they were all around. You can also make your own jewelry at most places!!! Yes, Disney know how to get your $$.LOL I love it though.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

I know at one time someone posted a picture of the brochure with the different hairstyles and things.  Does anyone know what page that's on?  Or have a link to it?  Thanks!


----------



## emmymom75

Going to Dtwn Disney to get a Hannah Makeover for my little rock star!  Price is $109, includes a lot though!  Shh, it's a surprise!  Did anyone have one of these done yet?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

We go back in 2010 when DD turns 4.  I can't wait to make this appointment.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Photopass question:

I will be taking DD to the BBB and getting The Castle package.  How does this picture session work??  I'm so confused!  

If I have photopass can I have it put on there too?


----------



## jenn-n-okla

My then 5yr old daughter did this last year.  She LOVED being treated like royalty and having the fairy godmother's helpers pamper her.


----------



## jenn-n-okla

I wanted to post a picture of my daughter from last year but it says I may not post attachments.  It was on a Saturday so the wait was long even though we had made our reservations 6months in advance.  My daughter has a rare lung disease and requires oxygen.  We had a wheelchair that day for her to sit in as I knew the stroller in that store is a nightmare.  Anyway....during her long wait she fell asleep laying in the wheelchair.  She looked so precious in her Cinderella dress and shoes even  with her oxygen tubing on.  Once it was her turn she insisted she take the oxygen off.  She told me "the fairy godmother will make sure I can breathe while they do my hair".  I almost cried.


----------



## mikymouse

mi*vida*loca said:


> Photopass question:
> 
> I will be taking DD to the BBB and getting The Castle package.  How does this picture session work??  I'm so confused!
> 
> If I have photopass can I have it put on there too?



We did the Castle Package for my daugher 6th Birthday and she loved the whole experience. We gave our photopass card to the BBB photographer and she put all the pictures on the card. The package includes a 8X10 photo inserted into a Fairy GodMother cardboard frame plus 2 other smaller photos which they allow you to pick out yourself and give to you on the spot. If you are going to do BBB, then I would recommend prepurchasing the Photopass CD because they take a lot of great shots.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

mikymouse said:


> We did the Castle Package for my daugher 6th Birthday and she loved the whole experience. We gave our photopass card to the BBB photographer and she put all the pictures on the card. The package includes a 8X10 photo inserted into a Fairy GodMother cardboard frame plus 2 other smaller photos which they allow you to pick out yourself and give to you on the spot. If you are going to do BBB, then I would recommend prepurchasing the Photopass CD because they take a lot of great shots.



Will do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alesia

jenn-n-okla said:


> I wanted to post a picture of my daughter from last year but it says I may not post attachments.



You'll need to upload the pics to photobucket and then copy and paste the image tag.


----------



## karajeboo

I need some serious help here!  I made an appt for BBB for my DD7 next month.  I've been sooo excited for this but apparently she is NOT!    We made a quick weekend trip for P&PP last month and when we walked by BBB at WOD, the FGIT offered to sprinkle DD with pixie dust and she said, "no thank you."  What????  I showed her was was happening with the makeovers and she was appalled!  So I showed her all the little girls throughout the evening who I could tell had been to BBB.  Then I even went so far as to tell her that the only way a girl could go to BBB was if they were invited by a princess.  The FGIT needed practice so the princesses picked out special little girls to help out, yada yada yada.  I figured she'd come around, right?

WRONG!  I used a personalized BBB invitation from the wonderful designers on the Creative Designs thread, and had it "mailed" to DD.  When she opened it up, she looked like she wanted to cry!  She absolutely does NOT want to go!  What can I do?  I just know she'll love it!  But I think it's the idea of having her hair brushed - she hates brushing through tangles.  That's the only thing I can think of.  I'm at a loss right now and MY heart is broken.  It may sound terrible but I really want this for ME as much as for her, ya know?  Little baby growing up and all that jazz!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

karajeboo said:


> I need some serious help here!  I made an appt for BBB for my DD7 next month.  I've been sooo excited for this but apparently she is NOT!    We made a quick weekend trip for P&PP last month and when we walked by BBB at WOD, the FGIT offered to sprinkle DD with pixie dust and she said, "no thank you."  What????  I showed her was was happening with the makeovers and she was appalled!  So I showed her all the little girls throughout the evening who I could tell had been to BBB.  Then I even went so far as to tell her that the only way a girl could go to BBB was if they were invited by a princess.  The FGIT needed practice so the princesses picked out special little girls to help out, yada yada yada.  I figured she'd come around, right?
> 
> WRONG!  I used a personalized BBB invitation from the wonderful designers on the Creative Designs thread, and had it "mailed" to DD.  When she opened it up, she looked like she wanted to cry!  She absolutely does NOT want to go!  What can I do?  I just know she'll love it!  But I think it's the idea of having her hair brushed - she hates brushing through tangles.  That's the only thing I can think of.  I'm at a loss right now and MY heart is broken.  It may sound terrible but I really want this for ME as much as for her, ya know?  Little baby growing up and all that jazz!




I feel for you!  I would be heartbroken too!  I never got to do these things as a kid and I'm living through my DD.  I know..I admit it!!!  

Where did you get the invitation?  I would love to do that for my DD since it will be for her birthday!  Also, what is FGIT???


----------



## karajeboo

mi*vida*loca said:


> I feel for you!  I would be heartbroken too!  I never got to do these things as a kid and I'm living through my DD.  I know..I admit it!!!
> 
> Where did you get the invitation?  I would love to do that for my DD since it will be for her birthday!  Also, what is FGIT???


Check out the creative disigns thread - then go to Natalie's bag of tricks.  She's no longer personalizing, but if you get on the thread you will see the link to share her stuff.  You can either personalize it yourself, or use as it.  Beautiful work!  A lot of people still request from her, but I believe she wanted to take time off to spend with her family.  
"Fairy Godmother in Training."


----------



## jenseib

karajeboo said:


> I need some serious help here!  I made an appt for BBB for my DD7 next month.  I've been sooo excited for this but apparently she is NOT!    We made a quick weekend trip for P&PP last month and when we walked by BBB at WOD, the FGIT offered to sprinkle DD with pixie dust and she said, "no thank you."  What????  I showed her was was happening with the makeovers and she was appalled!  So I showed her all the little girls throughout the evening who I could tell had been to BBB.  Then I even went so far as to tell her that the only way a girl could go to BBB was if they were invited by a princess.  The FGIT needed practice so the princesses picked out special little girls to help out, yada yada yada.  I figured she'd come around, right?
> 
> WRONG!  I used a personalized BBB invitation from the wonderful designers on the Creative Designs thread, and had it "mailed" to DD.  When she opened it up, she looked like she wanted to cry!  She absolutely does NOT want to go!  What can I do?  I just know she'll love it!  But I think it's the idea of having her hair brushed - she hates brushing through tangles.  That's the only thing I can think of.  I'm at a loss right now and MY heart is broken.  It may sound terrible but I really want this for ME as much as for her, ya know?  Little baby growing up and all that jazz!



I say don't force her. I was so excited for my DD. I planeed it really last minute, about a week before we left, and got her all hyped up on it too. But whe nwe got there she was too shy, and she was getting over the flu that day and jsut cried. Teh FGIT tried to get her to come in, but I decied as much as "I" hated it, it was going to be more than her and I didn't want to traumitize it. DD is only 3, but still talkes about it and how she was shy, but next time she would like to.
Your DD may NOT like it either. If my mom took me and my sister there at that age to have it done. I would've NOT wanted it, but my sister would've loved it. I would love it now though.  LOL!  But at that age I would've been embaressed. I say cancel it for now, and maybe do a walk in at DTD if she decides she wants to once you get there. She may get worried about it now and that might get her nervous about your upcoming trip, and make it hard to enjoy it as much.

As much as we want it too, it's not about us. Unfortunately!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

This is way OT to this thread but I didn't know where else to post it so I decided to post here b/c I spend most of my time here. We have a beautiful Himalayan (sp?) cat named Sadie well on one her many outings she did end up pregnant before we could get her fixed. Well sometime sunday morning she had her baby (she mated w/ a russian blue) her baby was the color of russian blue but was furry like her but it died sometime this morning. Of course my dd was upset but everytime I go in the back she follows me looking for it and I want to cry of course when she had the baby she made her nest area under dd's bed but when the baby died she carried it off and put it under my bed so she keeps going to those two places looking and then she looks at me and meows like where is my baby. I just feel so bad.

Thanks for listening!




Tinker_Bell_Crazy101 said:


> Where can you do the make your own crown?


We made ours in the gift shop at the contemporary, they also had it at the gift shop at all star music, you can also do at a cart right out side of akershus, in disney hollywood studios at the gift shop outside of the little mermaid, and as mentioned the world of disney. I would imagine you can do it at all of the resort gift shops. I will try to post a pic of my dds some where in the mess of kitchen table/ desk I have managed to loose the sleeve for my memory stick. I have been studying my butt off I have online classes and we have about two weeks left so I don't want to move anything till I am done but I need to organize it all.



Lovemy3babes said:


> I know at one time someone posted a picture of the brochure with the different hairstyles and things. Does anyone know what page that's on? Or have a link to it? Thanks!


If I remember correctly it is on page 10 or 11



jenn-n-okla said:


> I wanted to post a picture of my daughter from last year but it says I may not post attachments. It was on a Saturday so the wait was long even though we had made our reservations 6months in advance. My daughter has a rare lung disease and requires oxygen. We had a wheelchair that day for her to sit in as I knew the stroller in that store is a nightmare. Anyway....during her long wait she fell asleep laying in the wheelchair. She looked so precious in her Cinderella dress and shoes even with her oxygen tubing on. Once it was her turn she insisted she take the oxygen off. She told me "the fairy godmother will make sure I can breathe while they do my hair". I almost cried.


 Oh that makes me want to cry, I can't wait till my dd4 doesn't have as many sesory issues so that she can do it I am hoping that once we get her wheel chair maybe I can take her in it and then when we are done she we can switch back to the stroller. 



karajeboo said:


> I need some serious help here! I made an appt for BBB for my DD7 next month. I've been sooo excited for this but apparently she is NOT!  We made a quick weekend trip for P&PP last month and when we walked by BBB at WOD, the FGIT offered to sprinkle DD with pixie dust and she said, "no thank you." What???? I showed her was was happening with the makeovers and she was appalled! So I showed her all the little girls throughout the evening who I could tell had been to BBB. Then I even went so far as to tell her that the only way a girl could go to BBB was if they were invited by a princess. The FGIT needed practice so the princesses picked out special little girls to help out, yada yada yada. I figured she'd come around, right?
> 
> WRONG! I used a personalized BBB invitation from the wonderful designers on the Creative Designs thread, and had it "mailed" to DD. When she opened it up, she looked like she wanted to cry! She absolutely does NOT want to go! What can I do? I just know she'll love it! But I think it's the idea of having her hair brushed - she hates brushing through tangles. That's the only thing I can think of. I'm at a loss right now and MY heart is broken. It may sound terrible but I really want this for ME as much as for her, ya know? Little baby growing up and all that jazz!


 
I would sit down w/ her if you haven't already and just to find out if the hair brush thing is the reason why and if so explain to her that they don't really brush her hair except to straighten out the pieces on top so they look perfect. Would she be more interested if you maybe did it w/ her. I hope it all works out for you as I mentioned above my dd4 hasn't done it yet and I so want her to do it while she is still young.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

karajeboo said:


> I need some serious help here!  I made an appt for BBB for my DD7 next month.  I've been sooo excited for this but apparently she is NOT!    We made a quick weekend trip for P&PP last month and when we walked by BBB at WOD, the FGIT offered to sprinkle DD with pixie dust and she said, "no thank you."  What????  I showed her was was happening with the makeovers and she was appalled!  So I showed her all the little girls throughout the evening who I could tell had been to BBB.  Then I even went so far as to tell her that the only way a girl could go to BBB was if they were invited by a princess.  The FGIT needed practice so the princesses picked out special little girls to help out, yada yada yada.  I figured she'd come around, right?
> 
> WRONG!  I used a personalized BBB invitation from the wonderful designers on the Creative Designs thread, and had it "mailed" to DD.  When she opened it up, she looked like she wanted to cry!  She absolutely does NOT want to go!  What can I do?  I just know she'll love it!  But I think it's the idea of having her hair brushed - she hates brushing through tangles.  That's the only thing I can think of.  I'm at a loss right now and MY heart is broken.  It may sound terrible but I really want this for ME as much as for her, ya know?  Little baby growing up and all that jazz!



As I read your post, I thought about my DD Emily.  Emily is somewhat of a Tomboy and last year we did BBB, but she really has no interest in doing this again this year.  DD Taylor does, so, I'll take her, and if Emily doesn't want to go, it'll be ok.  She may never want to do this and that is just ok with me.  So, what she's not a princess, she can be a pirate.  I know its every mom's dream to have a princess, but I just don't believe in making kids into something that they don't want to be, and yes that is easy for me to say since I have 1 of each.  Good Luck, maybe she'll change her mind and you can do the princess thing with her.  In any case, have a great trip.


----------



## becca_n_wa

Do they have the photopass photographers at the DTD location? The ones who take pics during the "princess makeover"?

We are not doing the whole package with the photo shoot.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

yes they do


----------



## Fire14

becca_n_wa said:


> Do they have the photopass photographers at the DTD location? The ones who take pics during the "princess makeover"?
> 
> We are not doing the whole package with the photo shoot.


 
Yes there is and the "studio" for more pictures is at Guest relations buliding next to Team Mickey/Glass Shop.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

One more question: 

I plan on getting the castle package.  I see that pictures from the photoshoot come with the package right on the spot.  My question is do the EXTRA pictures taht you don't purchase go on your photopass CD that I will prepurchase??

I'm trying to read through this but it's over 3000 posts and I'm a newbie!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

mi*vida*loca said:


> One more question:
> 
> I plan on getting the castle package. I see that pictures from the photoshoot come with the package right on the spot. My question is do the EXTRA pictures taht you don't purchase go on your photopass CD that I will prepurchase??
> 
> I'm trying to read through this but it's over 3000 posts and I'm a newbie!


 
Yes they do and you can ad borders to them


----------



## becca_n_wa

Thanks! I was hoping it wasnt only at the MK location!  

I too tried to go back through the pages but there are so many...good thread and GREAT pictures - such cute princesses!

DD has an app. THIS SUNDAY at the DTD location.
We have never went to DTD so we are excited about that also.


----------



## princessjv

I am already excited for the day I get to bring my DD for a BBB day this winter.     My DD has a very short inverted bob.  Does someone have pictures of what they do with short hair?


----------



## Atchley

princessjv said:


> I am already excited for the day I get to bring my DD for a BBB day this winter.     My DD has a very short inverted bob.  Does someone have pictures of what they do with short hair?



Look on page 170.  There are a couple of pictures there of a princess with short hair.


----------



## chessie2008

Okay I have a couple of questions I'm sure have been asked but I can't find them.  

I have a BBB crown ressie for dd for 8:30 and a ressie at Cindy's at 9:25.  I know I am REALLY over thinking this but do you think it would be better to move it up to 8:15?  I want get photos in front of the castle before MK opens and if the appt is at 8:30 and they are at all late we will run into opening (9:00 that day).  Are they usually on time for the a.m. appts?  

Next question - I got my dd a gold princess dress at the the Disney store - if I find a gold crown to match will they put it on her or does it have to be purchased there?  

TIA!


----------



## jenseib

I would definately move it earlier if possible. The do itself could take 30 to 45 minutes.  I'm not sure what you mean about the crown. But if you want a gold one on her head (unless it is with the package) then you will have to buy it either there or if you see one in the parks.


----------



## chessie2008

Thanks for the reply.  

When dd was Cinderella a couple of years ago for Halloween I got her a tiara off ebay.  I didn't know if I did the same thing this time if they would put it in her hair when doing the makeover or if I would have to do it after they were done since it isn't a 'Disney' crown?  I would rather they do it since I think it would look better but didn't know if they would have a problem with that.  

I am going to try to call and bump the appt up.


----------



## jenseib

That makes more ssense to me! 
You can bring one and have them put it on her at the end or you can put it on her after you leave. One of the hairstyles comes with a tiara though.


----------



## seobaina

jenseib said:


> That makes more ssense to me!
> You can bring one and have them put it on her at the end or you can put it on her after you leave. One of the hairstyles comes with a tiara though.



If only one hairstyle comes with a tiara, how much are they to buy? Anyone got pictures of the choices?


----------



## lady_hlh

I just booked my DD the Hannah Montana package for August because she is almost 7 and is now past her princess phase. Has anyone done the Hannah Montana package yet and did you feel that it was worth the cost?


----------



## capturedfairy

seobaina said:


> If only one hairstyle comes with a tiara, how much are they to buy? Anyone got pictures of the choices?



I got the Pirate princess look (It doesn't bring the crown) but I bought it for 10.00 extra. Hope this helps. The Pirate Princess is like the "diva Look" It includes 2 Mickey rhinestones Bobbi Pins. And the hair extension.

The Peincess Includes a Mickey Barrett and the crown. See pictures. Sorry that they are so big, I am new posting pics.


----------



## capturedfairy




----------



## capturedfairy




----------



## capturedfairy

IMG]http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/lustindarkness/BBB%202007/DSCN1164.jpg[/IMG]
IMG]http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/lustindarkness/BBB%202007/DSCN1163.jpg[/IMG]








IMG]http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/lustindarkness/BBB%202007/DSCN1157.jpg[/IMG]
IMG]http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/lustindarkness/BBB%202007/DSCN1160.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## capturedfairy




----------



## pl'smama

princessjv said:


> I am already excited for the day I get to bring my DD for a BBB day this winter.     My DD has a very short inverted bob.  Does someone have pictures of what they do with short hair?





Also, on page 172 are some pictures of my DD and her two cousins at the BBB this past January.  My DD has short hair and she got the Pop Princess style.  There is a side shot which shows you the back of her hair and it's length (or lack of it rather!).  The Pop Princess style was great for her because there is hair cascading down the back and it covered the part of her own hair that did not fit into the little pony tail at the top.  I really loved the look on her!

Suz


----------



## vbilello

Anyone have suggestions on how to "steer" DD into a certain one of the three hairstyles?  My understanding is that they show the kids all 3 hairstyles- is that correct?  Not that I don't want to let her choose, but I certainly find one or two of the styles preferable to the other one.  ANy ideas on how to handle this?  I have a feeling DD4 will probably want the one I don't like.   .  ALso, do they have a light colored nail polish?  I never let DD wear polish, so this is a big deal- just don't want it to look too gaudy!


----------



## kkproulx

The nail polish is pastel colors....no worries there.   I kind of had that hairdo issue too.  Not wanting one over the other two....probably the same one....anyway, if she is a girly girl, I'm sure she'll pick the princess look.  That's what most of the little girls get.  I doubt you'll have a problem if you let her see the other girls.  Will she be dressing up as a princess too?  That is the easy way to 'sway' her....look at the princesses with their little bun and tiara.....good luck!  It'll work out!


----------



## hlrababy

lady_hlh said:


> I just booked my DD the Hannah Montana package for August because she is almost 7 and is now past her princess phase. Has anyone done the Hannah Montana package yet and did you feel that it was worth the cost?




My daughter did the princess one but I would love to see the Hannah Montana package also!


----------



## angiepangie8

I am soooooooooooooo bummed!  I just found out that our resort, AKL, will not have transportation running to DDD until after 10am and our BBB appointment is at 9:05am!!!!    Ugh.   
I may try to move it now to the Castle location but I bet it is booked!  

Is the Castle BBB more? 

also 

how difficult is it to get to EPCot from MK?  we have and ADR and Norway's Akershus


----------



## angiepangie8

angiepangie8 said:


> I am soooooooooooooo bummed!  I just found out that our resort, AKL, will not have transportation running to DDD until after 10am and our BBB appointment is at 9:05am!!!!    Ugh.
> I may try to move it now to the Castle location but I bet it is booked!
> 
> Is the Castle BBB more?
> 
> also
> 
> how difficult is it to get to EPCot from MK?  we have and ADR and Norway's Akershus



Actually I just called and the CM was very helpful.  He found out that there is actually a bus that runs to DDD from AKL at 9am and so I just changed my appointment to 10:00 for DD and DS.  Yeah.  I'm so glad I found out about that before I got to WDW!!!!

The CAstle BBB was more difficult to get into.  I would have had to make later appointments and they both would have to go at different times.  Plus I would've had to change my Akershus ADR.   

Everything is good now.


----------



## capturedfairy

angiepangie8 said:


> I am soooooooooooooo bummed!  I just found out that our resort, AKL, will not have transportation running to DDD until after 10am and our BBB appointment is at 9:05am!!!!    Ugh.
> I may try to move it now to the Castle location but I bet it is booked!
> 
> Is the Castle BBB more?
> 
> also
> 
> how difficult is it to get to EPCot from MK?  we have and ADR and Norway's Akershus




MK to Epcot it is very easy, take the Monorail, allow at least 45 mins because more likely it will stop at the Ticket and transportation station, and you have to switch monorails. But is very convenient. 

I think transportation from AKL starts earlier than that, It ususally starts around 8am. Be sure before you make changes, because I was there Last Sept and remember going to breakfast in the MK at 8:30. Hope this helps.


----------



## vellamint

vbilello said:


> Anyone have suggestions on how to "steer" DD into a certain one of the three hairstyles?  My understanding is that they show the kids all 3 hairstyles- is that correct?  Not that I don't want to let her choose, but I certainly find one or two of the styles preferable to the other one.  ANy ideas on how to handle this?  I have a feeling DD4 will probably want the one I don't like.   .  ALso, do they have a light colored nail polish?  I never let DD wear polish, so this is a big deal- just don't want it to look too gaudy!




I agree with you and my two are going to be 14!!  I told them I do not want  one of them (forget what the name is right now) but they can choose one of the other two....sorry its my money lol and I want some really great photos of the two of them.


----------



## aljack33

I was just there with DD5 and she wanted pink hair extensions.  The Fairy GM looked at me for my approval first.  When she saw she didn't have it, she actually steered my DD5 to another color.  No words even had to be spoken between the two of us.  She just knew.  She did a wonderful job getting her to be excited over the other colors that would work better with her hair.  Same with the hairstyles.  Just give your Fairy GM the look and they will take it from there, is my best advice for you on getting your daughter to get the hairstyle you want.


----------



## chessie2008

Okay - so they can get press on nails OR their real nails painted???  

If you have a 8:00 or 8:05 appt do you still show up 15 mins early?


----------



## aljack33

My DD5 went twice this last trip.  Once she did the painted nails and once the press on.  the press on's actually lasted a lot longer than I thought.  Some for two days.  They last the whole P & P party for sure.


----------



## jenseib

capturedfairy said:


>



Loved your pictures. But a few didn't show up. I tried to fix them!


----------



## capturedfairy

Thanks sooo much jeseib.  

I just wanted people to look at what the diffrent styles look like, and what to expect. You can modify the look if you ask them.

Now, I didn't really like my hair style, but back then I really did it because I knew a lot of people here wanted to see the Pirate extensions and what the Pirate Princess looks like, and it was alright. I mean, I would have loved the Pop Princess with lots of color instead, but I really liked the experience.

It was right before the PPP so it worked out.

We have ressies for the 09/30 10:45 right after breakfast at Chef Mickeys, for my DD, myself, and even a cool dude for my DS We have the ressies at CRT late that afternoon, cant wait!!!!   I am doing the happy dance!!

Now, question, how much do you tip your fairy Godmother? back then they were not allowed to take them.


----------



## seobaina

capturedfairy said:


> I got the Pirate princess look (It doesn't bring the crown) but I bought it for 10.00 extra. Hope this helps. The Pirate Princess is like the "diva Look" It includes 2 Mickey rhinestones Bobbi Pins. And the hair extension.
> 
> The Peincess Includes a Mickey Barrett and the crown. See pictures. Sorry that they are so big, I am new posting pics.



Thank you


----------



## alloyd1170

My daughter will be doing this on her 3rd bday.  She has baby fine hair and it just barely touches the bottom of her neck at the back.  How do they style it when it is that short?  Im sure by July it will be a bit longer (I refuse to have it cut now that I have her BBB apt).  I know she will want a tiara, but can I buy one of the hair extensions and will they be able to stick it in her hair (pony tail holders do not stay in her hair now since its too short and fine).


----------



## mamaLori05

alloyd1170 said:


> My daughter will be doing this on her 3rd bday.  She has baby fine hair and it just barely touches the bottom of her neck at the back.  How do they style it when it is that short?  Im sure by July it will be a bit longer (I refuse to have it cut now that I have her BBB apt).  I know she will want a tiara, but can I buy one of the hair extensions and will they be able to stick it in her hair (pony tail holders do not stay in her hair now since its too short and fine).



This is more of a pony tail help for you than BBB help, but have you tried the small ouchless rubber bands by Goody.  Our Target sells them, and they are really small and stay in my almost 3 yr olds hair.  I've used them on her since she was less than 1 year and they have always stayed.  They almost look like the little rubber bands they use for braces if that helps.  Anyway, I'm not sure what they use at BBB because I haven't been yet, but maybe you could bring some of those along for them to use.  Not sure if they can do that or not, but I do know they would work.


----------



## Msslaydbug

I have BBB scheduled for my daughter for our next few trips. This one coming up in May we have scheduled before the P&PP and then a very special one in September for her birthday  For her birthday we were able to get her BBB apointment and then will have lunch with Cinderella in the castle


----------



## wils

Please can one of you BBB experts help me out on a query?!

Is Tinkerbell one of the outfits available?  DD was interested in being Cinderella but now it is all change and 'Tink' is it!  

Thanks


----------



## CampbellScot

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> This is way OT to this thread but I didn't know where else to post it so I decided to post here b/c I spend most of my time here. We have a beautiful Himalayan (sp?) cat named Sadie well on one her many outings she did end up pregnant before we could get her fixed. Well sometime sunday morning she had her baby (she mated w/ a russian blue) her baby was the color of russian blue but was furry like her but it died sometime this morning. Of course my dd was upset but everytime I go in the back she follows me looking for it and I want to cry of course when she had the baby she made her nest area under dd's bed but when the baby died she carried it off and put it under my bed so she keeps going to those two places looking and then she looks at me and meows like where is my baby. I just feel so bad.
> 
> Thanks for listening!



just wanted to say sorry about your kitten. That's just heartbreaking! 

 to you!


----------



## princssdisnygina

wils said:


> Please can one of you BBB experts help me out on a query?!
> 
> Is Tinkerbell one of the outfits available?  DD was interested in being Cinderella but now it is all change and 'Tink' is it!
> 
> Thanks




Yes, tinkerbell is one of them.


----------



## wils

Thank you! 

Just didn't want her disappointed on the big day 

I love looking at the photos on the thread


----------



## chessie2008

Help!  Okay so I tried to switch my 8:30 appt to an earlier one.  They only had 8:00 which would have been fine except the CM told me that since the MK doesn't open until 9 that day that we wouldn't make it using Disney transportation?!  Now I'm being to worry we won't make the 8:30 appt since she said that the first bus wouldn't come until about 8 (with the 15 min early check in we wouldn't be there) - Help!  Anyone have the early appt - how did you get there?  Was the CM correct?


----------



## Fire14

chessie2008 said:


> Help! Okay so I tried to switch my 8:30 appt to an earlier one. They only had 8:00 which would have been fine except the CM told me that since the MK doesn't open until 9 that day that we wouldn't make it using Disney transportation?! Now I'm being to worry we won't make the 8:30 appt since she said that the first bus wouldn't come until about 8 (with the 15 min early check in we wouldn't be there) - Help! Anyone have the early appt - how did you get there? Was the CM correct?


I have early appt and I am using disney transport to get there. I may have to walk from Contemp resort but I doubt it as there is 2 Character Breakfast in MK that start at 8.05 in add. to one at Contemp. I'd call back and get diff. CM.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

the bus start running at like 7 or 7.30 to the parks for breakfasts at the PP said call back.


----------



## Msslaydbug

There should be an early bus that will take you to Magic Kingdom. We have always used the arly buses since we like to do Crystal palace and CRT at 8am before the parks open.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

BBB is awesome. I went there in Janary and did the ft princess it was so cool. I was cinderella. I got the crown package. I am going agian on April 24 and I am going to do the crown paskage agian with Disney Diva and be Tinkerbell.


----------



## seobaina

OOoohhh we're gonna be there on April 24th too (my birthday). At DTD!


----------



## DiznEeyore

I'm sorry if this has been answered, but I couldn't find the info after looking quite a ways through the thread ... can anyone tell me what the cancellation policy is?

We will have our niece and nephew with us in early December for one night (they live near WDW).  They're going to spend the night w/us then we're going to do MK all day the next day before taking them home.  I know my niece would LOVE to do BBB and I'd love to have her do it, but if the weather is nice enough, I'm betting she'll want to swim when we get back to the hotel, and then the beautiful hairdo will be lost.

However, with it being December, I know the weather can be dicey, and if it's too chilly, the kids won't swim.  So ... I don't want to book it and have to cancel if it's warm, esp. if there's a fee (which I seem to recall there is).  Any info or advice would be appreciated!


----------



## PiratePrincess99

seobaina said:


> OOoohhh we're gonna be there on April 24th too (my birthday). At DTD!



will be also at dtd


----------



## seobaina

PiratePrincess99 said:


> will be also at dtd



Well, we're there at about 11:40 - two 32 year old big kids. Say hi if you see us!


----------



## capturedfairy

DiznEeyore said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered, but I couldn't find the info after looking quite a ways through the thread ... can anyone tell me what the cancellation policy is?
> 
> We will have our niece and nephew with us in early December for one night (they live near WDW).  They're going to spend the night w/us then we're going to do MK all day the next day before taking them home.  I know my niece would LOVE to do BBB and I'd love to have her do it, but if the weather is nice enough, I'm betting she'll want to swim when we get back to the hotel, and then the beautiful hairdo will be lost.
> 
> However, with it being December, I know the weather can be dicey, and if it's too chilly, the kids won't swim.  So ... I don't want to book it and have to cancel if it's warm, esp. if there's a fee (which I seem to recall there is).  Any info or advice would be appreciated!




The earliest you can book is 180 days in advance by calling (407)WDW-Style, They will ask for a credit card info just to hold the package and if you cancel at least 24 hours prior to the appt, they won't charge you for it.   It is veeeeery cool, oh and for the boys they have "the Cool dude" for 10.00 is a painted micky on the back of the head and spiky hair with colred gel and micky head glitter on it, its very "cool" 

My son wants it eventhough he is 10!!! so I booked both my kids, and Myself...


----------



## TraceyL

I've scnned through the thread & can't find any reviews on the Hannah Montana makeover.  My DD is HM mad - but I read on anothe rf orum that the 'makeover' lasted 10 minutes - wig on, bit of blue eyeshadow, end of BBB experience  
Now my DDs had a blast having the 'traditional' makeovers last year but both want the HM thing this year.  Is is really less 'experience; for your $$s and more about the  wig & T-shirt you get ?


----------



## mamaLori05

TraceyL said:


> I've scnned through the thread & can't find any reviews on the Hannah Montana makeover.  My DD is HM mad - but I read on anothe rf orum that the 'makeover' lasted 10 minutes - wig on, bit of blue eyeshadow, end of BBB experience
> Now my DDs had a blast having the 'traditional' makeovers last year but both want the HM thing this year.  Is is really less 'experience; for your $$s and more about the  wig & T-shirt you get ?



Haven't done it, but unfortunatly that is what I would think.  It just takes longer to actually do the hair, than it does to put on a wig.  All they are really doing is putting on a wig and some makeup.  I may get flamed for this, but I think the reason no one has really reviewed it on here is because it's pretty pricey for what it actually is.  My daugther is a hannah nut as well, but I just can't see spending that much on a wig and t-shirt.  Maybe you can offer to buy her the wig and a t-shirt seperatley, or bring them along from home (I know you can get a wig and t-shirt for about $20 total for both at a local popular chain) so she can still dress up as her if she wants.  Don't get me wrong, I love the BBB, but just not their new Hannah package.  There is just something about getting the full makeover (hair done, makeup, and nails) in Disney that is magical.  I personally think that just putting on a wig takes away from that experience a little.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## DiznEeyore

capturedfairy said:


> The earliest you can book is 180 days in advance by calling (407)WDW-Style, They will ask for a credit card info just to hold the package and if you cancel at least 24 hours prior to the appt, they won't charge you for it.   It is veeeeery cool, oh and for the boys they have "the Cool dude" for 10.00 is a painted micky on the back of the head and spiky hair with colred gel and micky head glitter on it, its very "cool"
> 
> My son wants it eventhough he is 10!!! so I booked both my kids, and Myself...



Thank you *so* much!!  

My niece will be 11 and her brother will be 7, so I'm hoping they'll both want to go for it!  My own ds will be almost 16, so he'll be there for moral support, LOL!!


----------



## capturedfairy

DiznEeyore said:


> Thank you *so* much!!
> 
> My niece will be 11 and her brother will be 7, so I'm hoping they'll both want to go for it!  My own ds will be almost 16, so he'll be there for moral support, LOL!!




Theres a Pic of the cool dude somewhere in thead if I find it I will post it, and for 10.00 you cant beat that, its really neat.


----------



## IUHoosiers

I have searched through many of the 200+ pages on this thread, but could not find a photo of the current Ariel costume offered at BBB. Does anyone have one they could post? 

For those that have seen/purchased this costume, would you consider it one of the more lightweight options available?  DD4 and I will be returning to WDW in September.  I would like her to be able to wear the costume to lunch at CRT and throughout the afternoon for MNSSHP.  I am afraid the Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, etc would be too hot.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PiratePrincess99

All of the costumes are proably hot. Pick a princess that is your daughter's favorite. They have 2 ariel costumes one is wedding one and the other the mermaid one. If I had a kid I would pick Tink the costume seems not be made out of the velvet stuff and I love Tink.


----------



## IUHoosiers

My DD4 wants to be Ariel (Mermaid not wedding), but I was hoping to see a photo of the costume before we went - in case I have any objections.  When we were at BBB in February, she was Jasmine.  I can picture most of the other costumes, except for the Ariel Mermaid costume.  I also think the Tink costume would be a good choice, but DD is not interested.  Thanks!


----------



## 3princessMommy

We've made BBB appts in May for DDs (6&4) for 9:05 and have the princess lunch at Norway at 1pm.  I'm really excited and the girls are both talking about which hairstyle and dress etc.  But I have two questions:

1: My eldest has Selective Mutism and even though I know she's thrilled to do this, the condition will probably take over when we get there and she will not be able to talk and may be very frightened of the FGMIT.  I know that they will be very busy, but will they be patient with her and help her overcome the anxiety in order to enjoy the experience or will they just give up and tell us to leave so as not to fall behind?   

2) My girls like the classic princess look, and don't want colors etc. in their hair.  But they like curls and extensions.  In the brochure, it shows one girl with the fairytale princess bun, but with a curly hairpiece.  But on this thread, I've only ever seen that style on african-american children.  Is this type of hairpiece available for anyone else?  

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

DiznEeyore said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered, but I couldn't find the info after looking quite a ways through the thread ... can anyone tell me what the cancellation policy is?
> 
> We will have our niece and nephew with us in early December for one night (they live near WDW).  They're going to spend the night w/us then we're going to do MK all day the next day before taking them home.  I know my niece would LOVE to do BBB and I'd love to have her do it, but if the weather is nice enough, I'm betting she'll want to swim when we get back to the hotel, and then the beautiful hairdo will be lost.
> 
> However, with it being December, I know the weather can be dicey, and if it's too chilly, the kids won't swim.  So ... I don't want to book it and have to cancel if it's warm, esp. if there's a fee (which I seem to recall there is).  Any info or advice would be appreciated!



You need to cancel 24 hours ahead of time, if not it is a 10 dollar charge. That being said, we had an appointment the last day of our trip this past March and DD just refused to do it. She was getting over the flu from the day before, and tired from a long trip and just shy as well. We tried to talk her into going in and looking at least, but it was a no go, so the ladies siad we could come back later and try, but we were flying out. I have yet to be charged a cancellation fee on my card. I don't know if thats becuase we tried and she refused or what.


IUHoosiers, I saw the ariel meramid outfit hanging and I thought it was hideous. So it was definately out for us. I've not seen it on though.


3princessMommy, not sure what yo uare talking about. I think you might be mixing up styles.
The fairy -tale princess is the one with the bun and a tiara. The Disney Diva is with hair extensions that match your DD's hair . they do have colored peices in them hanging, but it isn't ahir.It's like rope with Disney mickey heads (if I remember right) The Pop Princess is with the extension that are colored hair. There isn't a bun style with extension. But I do see that some stylelist have smoothed out the top of the last two styles to make it sort of look like a bun. (I don't like that look) while others tease it out and have it match the extension. I think that looks much nicer with that style. The smoothed look kind of looks like a bubble with the extensions.


----------



## jerseypixie

I would like to do this for DN's b-day and wanted to know what can be done for an African-American girl who already has braids in her hair...does anyone know?

She really wanted to do this last summer and I promised her we would do it this year.

Thanks.


----------



## wdwdasiy

ksloane----

Just love your sig!  I'm a proud Army sister, too.  Brother is stationed at Fort Hood and we just got back from seeing him.  He's headed back to Iraq April 27
for his second tour.  Already talking about taking our first trip together (as adults) when he gets back.  
Glad to see another sister out there!


----------



## 3princessMommy

jenseib said:


> 3princessMommy, not sure what yo uare talking about. I think you might be mixing up styles.
> The fairy -tale princess is the one with the bun and a tiara. The Disney Diva is with hair extensions that match your DD's hair . they do have colored peices in them hanging, but it isn't ahir.It's like rope with Disney mickey heads (if I remember right) The Pop Princess is with the extension that are colored hair. There isn't a bun style with extension. But I do see that some stylelist have smoothed out the top of the last two styles to make it sort of look like a bun. (I don't like that look) while others tease it out and have it match the extension. I think that looks much nicer with that style. The smoothed look kind of looks like a bubble with the extensions.



In Post #121: She got the Fairytale Princess style. (Sorry can't figure out how to copy the photo here.)  Then the girl standing on the right in the brochure seems to have a hairpiece right behind the tiara in front of the bun.    I've also seen a couple photos were there appears to be curls under the multi-colored Mickey barrette behind the bun.  They aren't long - are these standard?


----------



## jenseib

3princessMommy said:


> In Post #121: She got the Fairytale Princess style. (Sorry can't figure out how to copy the photo here.)  Then the girl standing on the right in the brochure seems to have a hairpiece right behind the tiara in front of the bun.    I've also seen a couple photos were there appears to be curls under the multi-colored Mickey barrette behind the bun.  They aren't long - are these standard?



I have my brochure right in front of me and there isn't any girl with a tiara with hair extensions. O nthe back thgere is a gril in an Aurora dress with a crown, and hairpeices, but her hair is teased up behind the crown.
The ones with thehair sticking out with the barret, I assum are girls with extremely long hair and that is what htey do with the left over. I'll have to look at the post you mentioned.

I have read that african american girls with braids have gotten it done as well. I know I have seen a picture, but not sure what page.


----------



## jenseib

In post 121,here is the link by the way for anyone who wants to see it, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1333944&page=9, she has african american hair. Her hair was in a style before hand that couldn't do a bun, so they worked with what they had.  It was precurled, and those are NOT Disney extensions. Unfortunately if you are white, your kids won't have a do like that. That girls hair is very cute, but not a typical style done at BBB. She does say in her post that they worked with what she had (braids, etc).


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

3princessMommy said:


> We've made BBB appts in May for DDs (6&4) for 9:05 and have the princess lunch at Norway at 1pm.  I'm really excited and the girls are both talking about which hairstyle and dress etc.  But I have two questions:
> 
> 1: My eldest has Selective Mutism and even though I know she's thrilled to do this, the condition will probably take over when we get there and she will not be able to talk and may be very frightened of the FGMIT.  I know that they will be very busy, but will they be patient with her and help her overcome the anxiety in order to enjoy the experience or will they just give up and tell us to leave so as not to fall behind?
> 
> 2) My girls like the classic princess look, and don't want colors etc. in their hair.  But they like curls and extensions.  In the brochure, it shows one girl with the fairytale princess bun, but with a curly hairpiece.  But on this thread, I've only ever seen that style on african-american children.  Is this type of hairpiece available for anyone else?
> 
> Thanks!



I'll try to answer your questions for you.
1) If you have already made your ressie for the BBB, call them back and let them know that your DD has some special needs, this will prepare the FGIT who might be assigned to your DD.  That would be beneficial to them as well as her.  If she just doesn't talk, that should not be a hinderance to her enjoying the experience.  And I do hope that they both have a great time.

2) I think you are combining two different hairstyles in your description.  The Fairy Tale Princess style is the one with the bun and the small tiara.  The Princess Diva is the style that has the curly hair extentions.  You can buy the tiara to go with it for an extra $10.  My DDs chose the Fairy Tale Princess but I think that this year they will want the Princess Diva.

This is a picture of my DDs with the Fairy Tale Princess style.


----------



## IUHoosiers

Thanks jenseib for clueing me in on the "hideous" Ariel costume. I was kind of afraid of that.  I want to be able to plant a different seed between now and September if I need to.

Of course, now I'm even more curious....Does ANYONE have a photo of the current Ariel/Mermaid costume???  Or maybe if it is hideous, nobody has one??? If it's that bad, hopefully they'll have a new design by September - wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## seobaina

Would some kind soul post a description (poss link to pics) of all the hair options? I know they are all in the thread somewhere but it's a long way back or spread out. I for one am getting confused between pirate princess, diva etc. Which include the mickey hair clip, the sash, the tiara, etc. Help?


----------



## surfergirl602

curiouser said:


> No, BBB uses a brand new comb and make-up pallete on every client. You get to take the comb and make-up pallete when the appointment is over.



When I called to make my appointment this week they told me that we had to bring our own.


----------



## surfergirl602

Does anyone know how good of a quality the photopass (?) pics are?  Do you need to buy the photo package, or can you just order some from your card(s) later when you get back from your trip?  Are they still "studio" pictures?


----------



## IUHoosiers

Nevermind...I found the following VERY helpful photos earlier in the thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1333944&page=190

I don't remember seeing this Ariel/Mermaid costume when we were there in February.  If anyone has this costume....please let me know your thoughts on the "coolness" (as in temperature) of it. I can't really see the top portion of the costume very well - is it similar to the Jasmine costume?  TIA!


----------



## seobaina

surfergirl602 said:


> When I called to make my appointment this week they told me that we had to bring our own.



Yep, we were told to bring our own comb or brush too!


----------



## sillyguys

I'm sure this has been addressed in this thread but I couldn't find it.  Here's my situation.  I'm going in June with DD5 and DD2.  DD2 will be a little over 2 1/2 at the time.  I know that the minimum age is 3 but I also know that I will be in big trouble if her big sister can go and she can't.  Will we get questioned on her age?  Sitting for the "appointment" won't be an issue for her.  Has anyone else taken a child who is under the "minimum" age and if so, how did it go?  Thanks.


----------



## alloyd1170

IUHOOSIER-

I saw that dress listed several times on Ebay.  You might save some money getting it there.  As for how cool it is-I dont know.  It looks like it would be hot and itchy.  I got my dd an Ariel dress off Ebay (havent seen another one like it) and it seems cool.  It has a hoop in the skirt so air can flow!  It is sleeveless, and the bodice is aqua green with a pink "bra" (all one piece) and the skirt is satin in the same color with some shimmerery panels.


----------



## BKMETV

I know this has probably been answered but I don't have the hours to check over the whole thread.   

I see on the first page that the coach & crown pkgs take 20 & 30 minutes...how long for the castle treatment?  

Thanks


----------



## jenseib

sillyguys said:


> I'm sure this has been addressed in this thread but I couldn't find it.  Here's my situation.  I'm going in June with DD5 and DD2.  DD2 will be a little over 2 1/2 at the time.  I know that the minimum age is 3 but I also know that I will be in big trouble if her big sister can go and she can't.  Will we get questioned on her age?  Sitting for the "appointment" won't be an issue for her.  Has anyone else taken a child who is under the "minimum" age and if so, how did it go?  Thanks.



Some have gotten away with it, while others were canceled. You never know how your child will act either. My DD3 was so excited and we got there and refused. She got shy she said. But it was at the end of our stay and she was tired, over stimulated, and had gotten the flu on the trip as well. They say if it is 30 days before their third birthday they can.


----------



## IUHoosiers

alloyd1170

Thank you for the Ebay tip.  I was able to see a better picture of the Ariel/Mermaid costume available at BBB.  It looks very similar in design/materials to the Jasmine costume that DD got during our last trip.  

I saw a different design  on Ebay that I like much better, and I know there are cheaper ways to do this, but I don't think I can get out of the castle package for this trip.  We did the castle package in February and DH and I agreed that in the future we would just bring a costume from home.  Well our September trip is with my old college roommate and her DD3.  This is their first trip to WDW and of course they want to do the castle package.  I don't think I could convince my daughter to bring her own costume when her little friend will be getting a new costume that day.  I guess I have a few months to try and "talk her into it".


----------



## Twilight Terror

Dunno if this has been answered before or not, but we are doing the DTD BBB and will have our studio pictures done there. We are then heading over to MK for the MNSSHP - would be able to have another set of "studio photos" over at MK?


----------



## ILoveMickeyandMinnie

seobaina said:


> Yep, we were told to bring our own comb or brush too!


I noticed on our last trip that they had princess brushes you could buy incase you forgot your own .


----------



## seobaina

ILoveMickeyandMinnie said:


> I noticed on our last trip that they had princess brushes you could buy incase you forgot your own .



Ah cool, thanks. It's my birthday and first morning in WDW so I'll probably be too excited and forget it in a blonde moment


----------



## jerseypixie

*Thank you jenseib*...that was exactly what I was looking for  

It looks great my niece will love it...it's my surprise b-day present to her.


----------



## chessie2008

What color tiaras come with the princess do?  I think I read (way back in the post - yes I tried to read through it all!)  that there were 3 colors?  My dd will have a gold dress - I guessing there is not a gold one?  

Also - we have an 8 a.m. appt at the MK BBB.  Is the Exposition studio open before the park opens?  How long do you think it would take to walk down there, get her photos taken, and get back to the castle to eat at CRT?  I am leaning toward doing the photos after the breakfast but since I will be ordering her the slipper I would prefer she not have chocolate mouse down the front of her!!!!     If I had read the whole post before booking I would have allowed more time - I just figured it was right there in the BBB.


----------



## capturedfairy

chessie2008 said:


> What color tiaras come with the princess do?  I think I read (way back in the post - yes I tried to read through it all!)  that there were 3 colors?  My dd will have a gold dress - I guessing there is not a gold one?
> 
> Also - we have an 8 a.m. appt at the MK BBB.  Is the Emporium studio open before the park opens?  How long do you think it would take to walk down there, get her photos taken, and get back to the castle to eat at CRT?  I am leaning toward doing the photos after the breakfast but since I will be ordering her the slipper I would prefer she not have chocolate mouse down the front of her!!!!     If I had read the whole post before booking I would have allowed more time - I just figured it was right there in the BBB.




When we went there was White, blue and pink.


----------



## Fire14

capturedfairy said:


> When we went there was White, blue and pink.


I have been given choices of Blue, Crystal(white) and sometimes pink.


----------



## surfergirl602

UtahMama said:


> YAYYY! I just booked the $49.95 package at the DTD BBB for the 30th of this month. They had lots of appts. open whereas the MK location only had one opening that whole day. We should get a lot of "mileage" out of this hairstyle since we will be going to Chef Mickeys, MK, and MNSSHP where she will change out of her princess costume and become a witch!
> 
> I've only read a little of this huge thread, so I know to tell the fgit to really hairspray the dickins out of her fine blonde hair.
> 
> Is there a photo pass guy there to take pictures of the process? I'm sure the answer to that question lies somewhere in these many many pages, but could someone answer that question again for me please?
> 
> And, when they say "hair and makeup" WHAT is included with the "hair" part? Any hairpieces are extra I'm assuming????
> 
> Did I mention I'm a hairdresser? But it''l be fun to watch her get her princess do from someone else!!!




We have our appointment at DTD on the 30th as well.  Ours is at 11:10.


----------



## Fire14

I've only read a little of this huge thread, so I know to tell the fgit to really hairspray the dickins out of her fine blonde hair.

Is there a photo pass guy there to take pictures of the process? I'm sure the answer to that question lies somewhere in these many many pages, but could someone answer that question again for me please? 

And, when they say "hair and makeup" WHAT is included with the "hair" part? Any hairpieces are extra I'm assuming???? 

Did I mention I'm a hairdresser? But it''l be fun to watch her get her princess do from someone else!!!

There is a photopass person at BBB to take pics during transformation but I'd still bring own Camera.
Hair= Tiara and Mickey barette for fairy tale style,  
Diva gets you hair extensions in color  close to normal hair with threads through it that have mickey heads, And 2 mickey head bobby pins

Pop gets you colored hair extensions and I beileve a bracalet

You can add Tiara to Diva style for 10.00


----------



## PiratePrincess99

BBB is awesome! Anyone considering this experience should do it. I can't I am going on April 24 at dtd I can't wait. I am a teenager and love it.


----------



## Tinker_Bell_Crazy101

PiratePrincess99 said:


> BBB is awesome! Anyone considering this experience should do it. I can't I am going on April 24 at dtd I can't wait. I am a teenager and love it.



Do you have any pictures? I'd love to see some! I'm a teenager and I'm not sure if I want to do it yet.


----------



## livie1205

do I need to make a appt. on the 180 day mark? does it fill up that fast? we are checking in on 12/13 and i wanted to take my dd2 (she will be 3 that week) on the day we check in because we are going to park fare that night.....


----------



## TheAdkins'

I just called and made appointment for my DD on 9/16 at 9:10am.  We are planning to go to MNSSHP that night.  We are going to do the BBB at the castle.  Hopefully we will be able to get in the park a little early.  The lady that made the ADR said to get there at least 15 minutes before the scheduled time.  Does anyone know if they will allow my DH and DS in early as well as long as they are with us?  My DH and DS are wanting to have a little father/son time at MK while little sis is transformed into a princess.


----------



## teresajoy

Someone asked about the quality of the Photopass photos. We haven't done BBB yet, but we did get the Photopass last year. I would say if you get that there is no need to order a photo package. The pictures are very nice quality on the disk.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

wdwdasiy said:


> ksloane----
> 
> Just love your sig! I'm a proud Army sister, too. Brother is stationed at Fort Hood and we just got back from seeing him. He's headed back to Iraq April 27
> for his second tour. Already talking about taking our first trip together (as adults) when he gets back.
> Glad to see another sister out there!


 
My SIL was just stationed at Ft Hood she is suppose to be deploying in June.  The photo in my sig is my dd7 and my baby brother when he deployed to Iraq in Jan 06.


----------



## capturedfairy

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> My SIL was just stationed at Ft Hood she is suppose to be deploying in June.  The photo in my sig is my dd7 and my baby brother when he deployed to Iraq in Jan 06.




I can relate, please be there for your family as much as you can.  My DH was gone for 11 months, and It really affected me. I admire single moms, but not only you are "single" and not by choice when they leave, but you also are worried sick everyday, asking yourself if he is safe. 

Not everyone undertands what you are going thru. So for those in your family,I wish them the best and we thank them sooooo much for what they do. And prayes will be made for their safe return, and for their families to be strong. Tell them Thanks from us here


----------



## TatenEly

Tinker_Bell_Crazy101 said:


> Do you have any pictures? I'd love to see some! I'm a teenager and I'm not sure if I want to do it yet.



Hello,  My sixteen yr old niece did BBB with my daughters last Christmas.  She LOVED it....remember Disney is not like home...it's better!  No worries about feeling silly or "who" will see you just have fun and try something new!
 

Before:





During:










After:


----------



## belle&sebastiansmom

Anywhere on this thread (or elsewhere) that shows the gown choices?  What is the quality?  Worth it or go with just hair and make up and bring own dress?


----------



## ElmerTinaRh

She is soooo pretty.


----------



## jenseib

belle&sebastiansmom said:


> Anywhere on this thread (or elsewhere) that shows the gown choices?  What is the quality?  Worth it or go with just hair and make up and bring own dress?



I think a page or two back there is a link in one of the post to several of the gowns hainging. It's up to you wether it's worth it or not. My DD has several gowns now. Some really cheap and some nicer. We bought two at Disney this year. They are better made than the rally cheap ones. I chose to get them there though only becuase I liked the style there better. We got Aurora and Ariels weddingdress. the others I have seen at Target or other places jsut weren't what I was looking for. DD loves them all, but the wedding dress is her favorite of all. It also depends on if your DD will wear it again. My DD dresses up daily. In fact right now she is wearing a summery type cinderella dress someone recently gave her. We had her wear the Aurora dress for Easter too. We will get alot of play use out of it as well. But if your DD wil lnever wear it again, then I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## danx2plus3more

any makeover pics???anyone?


----------



## capturedfairy

See page 219. Theres my Princess and myself..


----------



## Tinker_Bell_Crazy101

TatenEly said:


> Hello,  My sixteen yr old niece did BBB with my daughters last Christmas.  She LOVED it....remember Disney is not like home...it's better!  No worries about feeling silly or "who" will see you just have fun and try something new!
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Thank you so much!!!! I am so going to have do that while I'm there!


----------



## Corjack

We are taking DD's Cinderella dress from home, it is going to be VERY wrinkly. Any idea of how to get them out without a lot of hassle???? I thought maybe I could hang it in the abthroom while we shower so it gets "steamed"?

THanks!!!!

Oh and we leave tonite so I don't have much time...:lol:


----------



## belle&sebastiansmom

jenseib said:


> I think a page or two back there is a link in one of the post to several of the gowns hainging. .





Thanks.  Found some pictures.  

I was hoping for different styles or looks, but these look like dresses I could buy at Disney Store.  Is there another page that I'm not finding that has more unique dresses?


----------



## joy13

Corjack said:


> We are taking DD's Cinderella dress from home, it is going to be VERY wrinkly. Any idea of how to get them out without a lot of hassle???? I thought maybe I could hang it in the abthroom while we shower so it gets "steamed"?
> 
> THanks!!!!
> 
> Oh and we leave tonite so I don't have much time...:lol:



If you are staying on site, they have ironing boards and iron's in the room.  I ironed my DD's before we left and set it on top of the stuff in the suitcase and folded it as little as possible.  It stayed pretty well wrinkle free.


----------



## TatenEly

ElmerTinaRh said:


> She is soooo pretty.



If you are referring to my niece...I'll have to let her know!  You are too sweet.



Tinker_Bell_Crazy101 said:


> Thank you so much!!!! I am so going to have do that while I'm there!



Go Have Fun and ENJOY!!


----------



## JohnMouse

Hello TatenEly. The BBB sure made your niece look like a princess.

I see AngieBelle  tended to your niece. I hope she got to sing for her.


----------



## jenseib

belle&sebastiansmom said:


> Thanks.  Found some pictures.
> 
> I was hoping for different styles or looks, but these look like dresses I could buy at Disney Store.  Is there another page that I'm not finding that has more unique dresses?



You can't buy the dresses sold at Disney anywhere else, I beleive, except ebay. The dresses at teh Disney store are always different.

For the person wanting to know about wrinkles...We had bought a Cinderella dress from Target that was super wrinkley. I did the steamy shower thing and it did help. If you do iron it, put a towel over it first.


----------



## capturedfairy

Corjack said:


> We are taking DD's Cinderella dress from home, it is going to be VERY wrinkly. Any idea of how to get them out without a lot of hassle???? I thought maybe I could hang it in the abthroom while we shower so it gets "steamed"?
> 
> THanks!!!!
> 
> Oh and we leave tonite so I don't have much time...:lol:



If you roll it instead of folding it you wont have any major wrinkles.  Enjoy your trip!!!!!


----------



## chessie2008

I'm not sure what you mean by unique but you can get dresses at the Disney store that are not costumes but still a little bit Disney.  I got my dd a dress from the Disney store on clearance that is shimmery gold and sleaveless but still has a 'princess' pin on the sash at the waist.  I got her glittery gold shoes to go with.  I know she will love it and feel like a 'princess' Keep checking at the Disney store - they have new stuff all the time!


----------



## chessie2008

I also was still wondering if anyone knew if the photo studio in Exposition Hall is open the same hours as the studio or as the park?  We have an 8 a.m. appt and wondered if we would be able to walk down there and have the photos taken before the park opened.


----------



## ampc3

what kinds of tips are you giving the FGMIT on a coach pkg?? is  $5 cheap??


----------



## Fire14

ampc3 said:


> what kinds of tips are you giving the FGMIT on a coach pkg?? is $5 cheap??


No I gave $ 2 last trip and I had Hair and nails.


----------



## budmonster

Corjack said:


> We are taking DD's Cinderella dress from home, it is going to be VERY wrinkly. Any idea of how to get them out without a lot of hassle???? I thought maybe I could hang it in the abthroom while we shower so it gets "steamed"?
> 
> THanks!!!!
> 
> Oh and we leave tonite so I don't have much time...:lol:




Try those space bags you see on TV, I've never tried them with a costume but I used them when my sister got married last summer and I had to haul my dress and my daughter's dress from FL to MD. I always used them when I travel and they really help prevent wrinkles. Maybe they will work with the costume. Good Luck.


----------



## PMart

Does anyone have photos of dresses avaliable to purchase at BBB in MK?


My DD 10 wants the red Belle dress, is there one at the BBB in MK ?????

We did BBB in DTD last year and my girls loved it. They can't wait to do it again this year.


Thanks PMart


----------



## gtpoohbear

HI,
I know this has probably been answered somewhere but with 200+ pages of posts I haven't found it...

Anyway, I have an appt for my DD (4.5) in June and she has her heart set on being Cinderella, because we are going to CRT right afterwards for dinner. She had a Cinderella dress, but I recently realized she has outgrown it so I want to get her a nice new one. I can't find any online that I really like, and so I scheduled the Castle package and thought we would get the dress there. Does anyone have a picture or at least a description of what the BBB Cinderella dress looks like? I just hate to not take a dress then end up not finding one there that we like at all. 

My other question is about timing - our appt is at 6:40pm, and our ADR is at 8:25pm. We won't have to travel anywhere since we will be at the castle already, but if they are running behind (which seems to be common from what I have read so far) I don't want to be late for our dinner ressie. If we do the photoshoot thing afterwards, will that be enough time? Or should I see if I can get an earlier appt?

Thanks!

jaime


----------



## jenseib

ampc3 said:


> what kinds of tips are you giving the FGMIT on a coach pkg?? is  $5 cheap??



For hairdressers the typical tip is supposed to be just like dining, 15-20%. I would treat it like that. Now that percentage is on the service, so if you get a package that is 200 becuase you bought a dress and stuff, the tip is only on the hair/nails/makeup portion. So I would say a tip of around $7 should be minimum.  Though I am sure they appreciate any amount given.


----------



## pl'smama

ampc3 said:


> what kinds of tips are you giving the FGMIT on a coach pkg?? is  $5 cheap??



I guess it depends on your circumstances and what happens at the BBB.  My DD had the best time ever and I was over come from the emotion of it all.  It was truly the best day ever for us.  My DD got the middle package, which was about $45.00 to $50.00.  My DD had two FGIT work on her as they were both really in training!!  They also had a bit of help from their senior trainer so that made three FGIT working on my DD.  I gave them each $5.00, for a total tip of $15.00.  I thought that was pretty decent all things considered.  I think though, that they will appreciate anything you can give.

Suz


----------



## belle&sebastiansmom

Booked the Crown Package for DD4 for 8:05.  CRT for 9:05.  The cm said we'd have plenty of time, since we'd be one of the first ones in BBB and it should only take less than 30 minutes.  Those of you that have done this, especially early ressies there, is this accurate?  Will we make it to CRT with some time to spare?

Also, my little girl has a little-below chin length bob haircut.  Will the stylists be able to accomodate her shorter hair?  A lot of your beautiful pictures posted have girls with long hair.

Thanks.


----------



## TatenEly

JohnMouse said:


> Hello TatenEly. The BBB sure made your niece look like a princess.
> 
> I see AngieBelle  tended to your niece. I hope she got to sing for her.




I will have to ask my niece if she remembers a seranade....It was a madhouse and along with my two girls I was constantly walking and snapping pictures of all 3..... They certainly know how to add a bit of magic


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I thought the FGIT were not allowed to take tips.  Is this wrong?


----------



## jenseib

mi*vida*loca said:


> I thought the FGIT were not allowed to take tips.  Is this wrong?



At the beginning of the thread it says that, but I guess it has changed over the last few months to year? They weren't allowed before, but now are.


----------



## Fire14

mi*vida*loca said:


> I thought the FGIT were not allowed to take tips. Is this wrong?


As of Sept of 07 (opening of MK bbb) they could/can accept tips.  I personally have tipped on oct. 07 trip and plan to on May 08 trip.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

When we were there in Feb I had a ten dollar tip for our FGiT only b/c I budgeted for it but we had two FGiT's one doing her hair and some makeup and another who got everything ready and did her nails and some makeup as well. So we gave each one of them five dollars.

Added Info~

I posted the pics I have of the costumes on the first page so that they are easier to find. Yes I have said this when I posted these when I got home I didn't realize that the ariel, jasmine, and any other costume that is backwards was until I posted the pics. I do have a photo of the sleeping beauty dress but can't post it right now b/c I don't know where the memory stick that I use to insert the camera to my laptop. The only dress I don't have a pic of is Cindy


----------



## PiratePrincess99

I love looking at the pictures so if anyone had any pictures please could you post them. Especially if you have disney diva blonde hair.


----------



## princssdisnygina

PiratePrincess99 said:


> I love looking at the pictures so if anyone had any pictures please could you post them. Especially if you have disney diva blonde hair.



I am a big princess but you can still see the hair!


----------



## Fire14

I think I'm going to have to Ask DH to take some pics of dresses for all the lil princesses.


----------



## TatenEly

I have some pictures of my girls with the POP PRINCESS style...sorry no blonde and no DIVA, but I thought I would post anyway  

Here they are before:





Here they are AFTER....we decided against dresses this visit which made for much easier touring!

Tatum w/ the Christmas (red & green) PP:





Helen with the Pink PP:





[Together as always:





This is the DAY AFTER with very minimal touch up!!


----------



## danx2plus3more

ok i asked this on pg224 now one more time...anyone with hannah montanna makeover pics???? anyone? thanks in advance


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

so far no one here has done it yet to post pics several people will be doing but I don't remember what dates they have posted they will be doing it. The only other photos availabe right now are the ones that come up doing a google search.


----------



## jenseib

danx2plus3more said:


> ok i asked this on pg224 now one more time...anyone with hannah montanna makeover pics???? anyone? thanks in advance



There are two pictures I have seen posted (maybe 10 pages back, just guessing). I was NOT impressed with them. It's only a wig. Not worth the money in my opinion. Someone said they thought they were brochure pictures, but not sure if that is true or not.
No one is really seeming to go for that package, as it's not that exciting. It doesn'ttake much to plop a wig on your head and change your shirt. Not sure if anyone here has acutally done it either.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

PiratePrincess99 said:


> I love looking at the pictures so if anyone had any pictures please could you post them. Especially if you have disney diva blonde hair.


 
If you go to page 190 I posted the picks of my dd7 who got the blonde disney diva hairstyle in Feb.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

jenseib said:


> There are two pictures I have seen posted (maybe 10 pages back, just guessing). I was NOT impressed with them. It's only a wig. Not worth the money in my opinion. Someone said they thought they were brochure pictures, but not sure if that is true or not.
> No one is really seeming to go for that package, as it's not that exciting. It doesn'ttake much to plop a wig on your head and change your shirt. Not sure if anyone here has acutally done it either.


 
Those are the same pics that come up if you google them according to the online paper/ news channel that they are posted on they say how old the girls are and list their names saying that they had it done so I don't know how true that is or if they are brochure photos but they are the only photos floating around right now.


----------



## chessie2008

Any photos of the light brown disney diva hair?  DD has finally accepted she is no longer blond!


----------



## PMart

Here are my DD's they did BBB last june in DTD

Oldest DD was a pirate princess (if there is such a thing lol) Yes she chose black diva hair that had skulls on it   

She says this year she will be a regular princess

PMart


----------



## mamaLori05

jenseib said:


> There are two pictures I have seen posted (maybe 10 pages back, just guessing). I was NOT impressed with them. It's only a wig. Not worth the money in my opinion. Someone said they thought they were brochure pictures, but not sure if that is true or not.
> No one is really seeming to go for that package, as it's not that exciting. It doesn'ttake much to plop a wig on your head and change your shirt. Not sure if anyone here has acutally done it either.



Oh thank-you!!!  I totally agree with you.  I mentioned the same thing a few pages back and no one responded back.  I started thinking maybe I was the only one who felt that way!!  Glad to hear someone else does too.


----------



## joy13

mamaLori05 said:


> Oh thank-you!!!  I totally agree with you.  I mentioned the same thing a few pages back and no one responded back.  I started thinking maybe I was the only one who felt that way!!  Glad to hear someone else does too.




Oh I agree as well!  I think if my daughter wanted something like that I'd get her an outfit at Wal-mart and try and talk her into getting the diva or pop princess - so much cuter and worth it!


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

Could someone tell me how long it normally takes once you arrive at BBB to get in for your appointment, get photos taken, and everything done? We are taking a disney cruise in december. We have to be off the ship at 8am, but our flight home isn't until 6:55pm so I assume we don't have to be at the airport until 4:55pm. I'm trying to see if we will have enough time to do BBB before we head home plus get something to eat at the Rainforest Cafe.


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

Where do I buy the photopass at because I thinking it would be cheaper than buying a whole bunch of pictures by theirselves...correct?


----------



## Tricialiv

We put DD's dresses in big ziploc bags. When you squeeze out the air they are so thin it is great.  They were not very wrinkled either. That way she could take 3 dresses.  Her dresses were all purchased on disney site or costume websites.  The  dresses from the halloween websites is my favorite. It is a lot less itchy than the disney dresses. the dresses were lots cheaper.  DD likes to wear dresses most days at the park for a least part of the day. The ziploc made them small enough to fit in my bag.


----------



## princssdisnygina

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Where do I buy the photopass at because I thinking it would be cheaper than buying a whole bunch of pictures by theirselves...correct?



If you want to prepurchase the photopass cd check out this thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1795343


----------



## princssdisnygina

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Could someone tell me how long it normally takes once you arrive at BBB to get in for your appointment, get photos taken, and everything done? We are taking a disney cruise in december. We have to be off the ship at 8am, but our flight home isn't until 6:55pm so I assume we don't have to be at the airport until 4:55pm. I'm trying to see if we will have enough time to do BBB before we head home plus get something to eat at the Rainforest Cafe.




If they are running on time you may get in your scheduled time.  I have been twice and the first time I did not have to wait (downtown dis Location) and the second time I had to wait 30 minutes (MK location) but the earlier you go, the better chance you have of being on time.  I would allow yourself about an hour and a half just to be sure eventhough it only takes about 45minutes to an hour. I would say book it for around 10am, check in early, you should   be out of there by 11am.  You can have lunch then head back to the airport... but know you will probably have to wait at the Rainforest too... but probably not long since it opens at 11!  GOOD LUCK! You should DEFINITELY be back to the airport by 4:00pm or so... and probably have a little time to do some last minute shopping at DTD!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Could someone tell me how long it normally takes once you arrive at BBB to get in for your appointment, get photos taken, and everything done? We are taking a disney cruise in december. We have to be off the ship at 8am, but our flight home isn't until 6:55pm so I assume we don't have to be at the airport until 4:55pm. I'm trying to see if we will have enough time to do BBB before we head home plus get something to eat at the Rainforest Cafe.


 
As the PP said it will depend on if they are running on time. I haven't been back to the DtD location so I don't know if this is still an issue their. I would allow for an hour and a half just to be on the safe side if that can be done I don't know how long it takes to get from the cruise port to the the parks.



STLDisney_Freak said:


> Where do I buy the photopass at because I thinking it would be cheaper than buying a whole bunch of pictures by theirselves...correct?


 
As a PP said you can pre purchase the photopass cd for 99.99 but when you arrive at the parks the photopass card is free.



Tricialiv said:


>


 
cute pic I love that dress we have the same one and I just recently bought the sleeping beauty dress now I am on the hunt for this dress in a 7/8 the one we have is a 2/4 and fits dd7 perfectly but the length is getting short so I know by our next trip it will not fit.


----------



## Tricialiv

My DD wore that dress at 3,5 and almost 7. her G-grandma hemmed it and took the hem down each time it is a 6x.  We will need a bigger size next trip too!  Wish I knew when that trip was


----------



## pixiefairy

I am loving all of the pictures of all of the Princesses (both young and young-ish, lol).  My dd has her appt. at the MK one.  She is so excited!  Whenever she sees the pictures of the other girls she yells at me "that's where I'm going to get my hair done!!".  She's 4 and has never had someone other than myself do her hair.  One thing I noticed is that I don't see any little girls in a Snow White costume.  Are they available there?  She has one, and that is the one she'll be wearing unless we find something else.  But, I was just curious?  Is there no love for Snow White??


----------



## kkproulx

pixiefairy said:


> I am loving all of the pictures of all of the Princesses (both young and young-ish, lol). My dd has her appt. at the MK one. She is so excited! Whenever she sees the pictures of the other girls she yells at me "that's where I'm going to get my hair done!!". She's 4 and has never had someone other than myself do her hair. One thing I noticed is that I don't see any little girls in a Snow White costume. Are they available there? She has one, and that is the one she'll be wearing unless we find something else. But, I was just curious? Is there no love for Snow White??


 
Yes, there is a snow white dress there....good luck!


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

Has anyone seen any of the Hanna Montana photos yet?  I would love to see some of them if anyone has them to post.  

Stacy


----------



## jenseib

Scrapbook Stacy said:


> Has anyone seen any of the Hanna Montana photos yet?  I would love to see some of them if anyone has them to post.
> 
> Stacy



If you look back a page or two we just had this discussion. Short answer no, but someone did post some awhile back, but we don't know if they are brochure pics or not. Go back and look for the post we made. (Just a page or two back.)


----------



## jenseib

pixiefairy said:


> I am loving all of the pictures of all of the Princesses (both young and young-ish, lol).  My dd has her appt. at the MK one.  She is so excited!  Whenever she sees the pictures of the other girls she yells at me "that's where I'm going to get my hair done!!".  She's 4 and has never had someone other than myself do her hair.  One thing I noticed is that I don't see any little girls in a Snow White costume.  Are they available there?  She has one, and that is the one she'll be wearing unless we find something else.  But, I was just curious?  Is there no love for Snow White??



I noticed that too. I actually think the snow white dresses are prettier than alot of the others myself. I thin next trip I will try to get that one too.


----------



## joy13

pixiefairy said:


> I am loving all of the pictures of all of the Princesses (both young and young-ish, lol).  My dd has her appt. at the MK one.  She is so excited!  Whenever she sees the pictures of the other girls she yells at me "that's where I'm going to get my hair done!!".  She's 4 and has never had someone other than myself do her hair.  One thing I noticed is that I don't see any little girls in a Snow White costume.  Are they available there?  She has one, and that is the one she'll be wearing unless we find something else.  But, I was just curious?  Is there no love for Snow White??



Funny you should post that, I was asking DD if she wanted to do BBB on our next trip and she said yes, but this time she wanted to be show white.  I'm not going to start looking for the dress yet though - since we aren't going for a year and a half!


----------



## adell557

My daughter loves all the princesses, but lately has had quite an affection for snow white, mostly because she wears a headband and dd4 is now in love with headbands for some reason.


----------



## pixiefairy

I just thought it was kind of funny....my dd is working her way through the princesses for Halloween every year, and last year was Snow White.  It just seems like all of the little girls want to be either Cinderella or Sleeping Beauty...which are great.  Maddie has been through both of them for Halloween.  The Snow White dress we got at the Disney Store last year was very pretty.  My dh said that she should just wear that because it seems to be more rare to see the little girls dressed as her.  I love the red bow head band I bought to go with the dress...she wore it most of the time while trick or treating.


----------



## disneymom1980

Pixiefairy~My DD has been doing the same thing.  We were Cinderella, then Snow white, then Sleeping Beauty.   I'm trying to convince her to pick Mulan or Jasmine when we're at the BBB in October, but she wants to be Cinderella again or Giselle.  Does anyone know if they still have the Giselle dress?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

My dd has last years snow white dress and the one from wdw and she likes to wear the one from the disney store b/c its not itchy like the other one. I love it and both my dd's are adorable in it. Juliette was going to wear it during our trip in Feb but the bottom became wrinkled during travel and the iron in the room wasn't working so next time. She has also been talking about being Mulan and Belle next time we go dd has worn Cinderella, Jasmine, Tink, Minnie, and both Ariel dresses. We also have the Lilo outfit but its still to big on her.

Last night she told me "Mom I don't know why but I don't like the princesses anymore" but w/ HSM and HM we all know why. I told her I guess we won't be doing bbb anymore since you don't like the princesses anymore she said well I still want to dress up as belle and sleeping beauty. I know that was mean of to tell her we wouldn't be going anymore but she's going to be 8 in Sept so I know it won't be much longer before she really won't wear the dresses anymore.


----------



## disneymom1980

cancer survivior~I can completely empathize.  Over spring break I took DD to Libby Lu, and, of course, she picked the Hannah Montana makeover.  Then she spent the whole day being upset because the wig wouldn't stay on.  Now, as awful as this sounds, at least I can tell her that she already had that makeover and she has to pick a princess one.  I'd rather have her repeat one of the princesses that she's already been than go through the whole Hannah Montana mess again!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I am such a bad mom I haven't even told dd that they have the HM option. She has been asking me to get her the HM wig but I want to take her to Libby Lu's and get it there. I don't want her to do the HM at BBB for taht reason first of all I know how she is about the costumes plus its hot in fl I don't even want to wear my hair LOL much less the thought of anyone wearing some type of wig and I am not paying that much money for her be like I wanna take it off I would rather go to BBB twice.


----------



## joy13

disneymom1980 said:


> cancer survivior~I can completely empathize.  Over spring break I took DD to Libby Lu, and, of course, she picked the Hannah Montana makeover.  Then she spent the whole day being upset because the wig wouldn't stay on.  Now, as awful as this sounds, at least I can tell her that she already had that makeover and she has to pick a princess one.  I'd rather have her repeat one of the princesses that she's already been than go through the whole Hannah Montana mess again!



Yeah, I just don't think I could spend my money on the Disney Hannah Montana - $100 for a wig and t-shirt?  No way!  You couldn make sure to book the castle  - that way it's not an option


----------



## disneymom1980

joy13~That's what I'm hoping to do.  I'm going to try to book the castle so that I just don't even have to deal with it.  I don't want a meltdown to ruin the experience.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

Who would want the hm makeover. I mean they dont do your hair all it is, is a wig. You can go to claires and get one for like 10 bucks. I personally like hm but would never do that make over. The princess hair is much better and worth the money unlike hm.


----------



## mamaLori05

PiratePrincess99 said:


> Who would want the hm makeover. I mean they dont do your hair all it is, is a wig. You can go to claires and get one for like 10 bucks. I personally like hm but would never do that make over. The princess hair is much better and worth the money unlike hm.



I totally agree.  A t-shirt and wig at walmart will only cost $16.  I'd much rather do that, or even pay the $30 at Libby Lou than pay $100.   If I'm going to pay that much I want her real hair done.  I can throw a wig on her anyday.


----------



## disneymom1980

And part of the problem with the HM wig is that it doesn't stay on!  DD was so upset because she wanted to wear it all day and it barely stayed in place long enough for us to get some pictures.  I agree that it was an okay thing to do at Libby Lu, but I really want her real hair done at BBB.  It makes me feel better than I'm not the only mom that feels this way.


----------



## MomLC

DD(6) will be visiting the BBB next week at the Castle and she will be Jasmine.  She also considered Tinker Bell but she is going w/Jasmine.  I was hoping she would choose one of these 2 just to be a little different.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

I am so exicited going to BBB at DtD in 2 days on april 24. I can't wait two days until I go to DISNEY WORLD.


----------



## adell557

I am sure this has been answered already, but there are a gazillion pages.  

Is the blue Year of a million dreams minnie dress still available to purchase as part of the BBB experience.

Is there a Mulan outfit?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Unfortunately no to both of them. The blue minnie dress was only available duiring 2007  Mulan I believe is only available during Halloween. I would check out a costume shop, disneyoutlet.com, or ebay.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

The bbb has snow white dress, ariel mermaid, ariel wedding, cinderella, sleeping beatuy, belle, sometimes belle christmas, tinkerbell and jasmine. They also have the hannah montana package but I do not recommend it, you get a t-shirt and a wig basically ( not a full costume).


----------



## piratekelly

Ok be gentle with me this is my first post.
I'm going to WDW next Saturday (WOOHOO!) with DH and DD (8) and my daughter is booked in to the BBB for a 19:10 appointment to get the works done! This is happening on the evening of the P+PP and I, not wanting to miss out am planning to dress up as a pirate (ARRRR me hearties!).
The question I have is I have heard that adults can't dress up during the day time at WDW which causes a bit of dilemma for me because we need to be at the BBB before the P+PP is due to begin at 19:00 (we were planning on being at the park for about 18:00). Thing is I want to be dressed up before hand so I don't have to carry a bag with my clothes in all evening (nike bags just scream pirate don't they! ).
Do you think they would be ok with me going into the park at this time dressed up if I explained the situation to them?


----------



## princessmom29

piratekelly said:


> Ok be gentle with me this is my first post.
> I'm going to WDW next Saturday (WOOHOO!) with DH and DD (8) and my daughter is booked in to the BBB for a 19:10 appointment to get the works done! This is happening on the evening of the P+PP and I, not wanting to miss out am planning to dress up as a pirate (ARRRR me hearties!).
> The question I have is I have heard that adults can't dress up during the day time at WDW which causes a bit of dilemma for me because we need to be at the BBB before the P+PP is due to begin at 19:00 (we were planning on being at the park for about 18:00). Thing is I want to be dressed up before hand so I don't have to carry a bag with my clothes in all evening (nike bags just scream pirate don't they! ).
> Do you think they would be ok with me going into the park at this time dressed up if I explained the situation to them?



As I undrestand it they begin letting people in at about 4:00 (16:00) for P&PP so I don't think you will have a problem. Can't hurt to call and ask a CM if you want a rock solid answer.


----------



## piratekelly

Thnaks princessmom29 you're a star!


----------



## SammieG

i never heard you cant dress up in the day time! are they going to stop you at the gates and not let you in!? Lol

You will see LOTS of people from the afternoon onwards dressed in their pirate or princess outfits..


----------



## karajeboo

When we were there for P&PP on March 1, we entered MK and there were a lot of adults already dressed up - I think you'll be fine!  Have fun!


----------



## Lucky'sMom

SammieG said:


> i never heard you cant dress up in the day time! are they going to stop you at the gates and not let you in!? Lol
> 
> You will see LOTS of people from the afternoon onwards dressed in their pirate or princess outfits..



Disney doesn't want there to be any confusion as to who the "real" characters/princesses are, so that's why adults cannot wear costumes into the parks.  Even Brides who get married at WDW can't wear their dresses into the parks, they have to change into something else even if their reception is in the park.  Unless that policy has been changed recently...I know someone who got married there, had her reception in the Italy pavillion at WS, and had to change into a regular dress before entering.  They told her they didn't want anyone thinking she was a Disney Princess!


----------



## princessmom29

piratekelly said:


> Thnaks princessmom29 you're a star!



You're welcome!!!!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Lucky'sMom said:


> Disney doesn't want there to be any confusion as to who the "real" characters/princesses are, so that's why adults cannot wear costumes into the parks.  Even Brides who get married at WDW can't wear their dresses into the parks, they have to change into something else even if their reception is in the park.  Unless that policy has been changed recently...I know someone who got married there, had her reception in the Italy pavillion at WS, and had to change into a regular dress before entering.  They told her they didn't want anyone thinking she was a Disney Princess!



This policy is still in place.  They normally say age of ten or younger will be allowed to wear costumes... if they are much older than that then they may be asked to change into normal clothes.  For the parties, I do believe after the entry time (4pm) they will not say much about adults in costume!  Have fun!  Oh... and PirateKelly... you should get princessified at the BBB with her!


----------



## angiepangie8

ugh DD just announce that she does not want to wear a fancy dress on her BBB Day!   She said "It won't be comfortable!"(insert whine here)  "I'll hate it!" Hopefully she will change her mind and I can get a few picts of her all fancied up.  I told her that we will take a change of her comfie clothes with too.   I'm also hoping she will slip into her dress at Akershus after the BBB too!


----------



## PiratePrincess99

i'm so excited I have an apointment at the BBB tomorrow can't wait!


----------



## angiepangie8

PiratePrincess99 said:


> i'm so excited I have an apointment at the BBB tomorrow can't wait!



Have Fun!!!!


----------



## Jenvenza

I just love all the pictures you ladies have posted of your beautiful princesses! I have an 8 month old daughter, and while she wont be able to go this year, she will be going when she is 3. 

Have any of you cried watching them get all dressed up? I am such a sap, I can imagine I will look like a fool crying happy tears while she is getting all made up!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

angiepangie8 said:


> ugh DD just announce that she does not want to wear a fancy dress on her BBB Day! She said "It won't be comfortable!"(insert whine here) "I'll hate it!" Hopefully she will change her mind and I can get a few picts of her all fancied up. I told her that we will take a change of her comfie clothes with too. I'm also hoping she will slip into her dress at Akershus after the BBB too!


 

I know what you mean after the little conversation that I had w/ dd (I posted it on one of the last two pages) I started thinking about some cute custom made outfits that she could wear but they would be more comfy than the costumes. I have started looking for some alternatives to the costumes for my dd4 b/c she sweats easily especially when we are in disney plus I figured when dd is to old to wear the costumes than she can wear so fun outfits. Best of luck.


----------



## mermaid&cinderella

capturedfairy said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Firstly capturedfairy your dd looks adorable!
> But my question is if anyone knows where (online) you can buy that mickey head shaped clip?
> I guess I should have gone into the BBB when I was there a few weeks ago but never had the chance to.  But I couldn't find that clip in any of the stores there and ofcourse now I really want one for dd.  Anyone know?


----------



## adell557

Here are some of my pics of my little one last year August for her birthday, she was turning three.  We are going back this august again and will be going to the BBB again!!!!

Getting all gelled up!!





Getting Excited about seeing it all!!!






FGIT getting what little hair she had up in that bun!!






The final face and hair dying to see the results!!






Grace at Chef Mickey's with Daddy for a "date"!  Who wouldn't want to date a princess?


----------



## adell557

mermaid&cinderella said:


> capturedfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Firstly capturedfairy your dd looks adorable!
> But my question is if anyone knows where (online) you can buy that mickey head shaped clip?
> I guess I should have gone into the BBB when I was there a few weeks ago but never had the chance to.  But I couldn't find that clip in any of the stores there and ofcourse now I really want one for dd.  Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can only get the clip at WDW.  You can buy them at World of Disney, but not online at like disneyshopping.com
Click to expand...


----------



## mermaid&cinderella

adell557 said:


> mermaid&cinderella said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only get the clip at WDW.  You can buy them at World of Disney, but not online at like disneyshopping.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did check world of disney but I guess I missed them
Click to expand...


----------



## karajeboo

They are right near the entrance to BBB with other hair accessories.


----------



## aamob

adell557,

How short was your DD hair before the bun?  My DD has a rather short bob and not sure if we can do the BBB this fall.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

mermaid&cinderella said:


> But my question is if anyone knows where (online) you can buy that mickey head shaped clip?
> I guess I should have gone into the BBB when I was there a few weeks ago but never had the chance to. But I couldn't find that clip in any of the stores there and ofcourse now I really want one for dd. Anyone know?


 
You can get it at other locations throughout disney when I was there in Feb I forgot to get it while I was at BBB in MK so on our last day we went to DtD and I stopped at the BBB there b/c I couldn't find the barrette in the store well they told me they couldn't sell one to me b/c they were just about out of them. Now I don't know if they have gotten any since then but you can always call guest services and see about getting one.


----------



## GeorgiaAristocat

quick question for you experts -

I have made a res. for BBB in September at 3:30 in the afternoon (of a Halloween party).  But we also have a dining ADR at 4:25 at LTT.  Too close together, right?

How much time should I allow between the two - especially if I want to have photos taken (in the Exposition Hall, right?)

TIA - I love all the pictures!!!


----------



## MouseEarsForLife

Funny note- I was looking at pictures of me from when I was younger and I had some cool Disney costumes! I had Mulan, Ariel wedding, Cinderella (pink, the one she gets torn apart in movie), Pocahontas, and a Megara costume!

Anyways I would have loved BBB at that age, obviously.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

GeorgiaAristocat said:


> quick question for you experts -
> 
> I have made a res. for BBB in September at 3:30 in the afternoon (of a Halloween party). But we also have a dining ADR at 4:25 at LTT. Too close together, right?
> 
> How much time should I allow between the two - especially if I want to have photos taken (in the Exposition Hall, right?)
> 
> TIA - I love all the pictures!!!


 
I would allow for no less than 1.30 hours that will be a busy day especially since they will be getting ready to let party goers in so they may be running a little bit behind.


----------



## joy13

angiepangie8 said:


> ugh DD just announce that she does not want to wear a fancy dress on her BBB Day!   She said "It won't be comfortable!"(insert whine here)  "I'll hate it!" Hopefully she will change her mind and I can get a few picts of her all fancied up.  I told her that we will take a change of her comfie clothes with too.   I'm also hoping she will slip into her dress at Akershus after the BBB too!




Try www.mydressupshop.com - the dresses are really nice and not itchy at all!  My other plan would be to dress her in a nice sundress that day in case she doesn't want the dress.  The dresses on that site are only 19.99 - so if she doesn't wear it, you're not out a ton of money.  The dress in my siggy is from there.


----------



## SuperSteelerFan

mermaid&cinderella said:


> capturedfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Firstly capturedfairy your dd looks adorable!
> But my question is if anyone knows where (online) you can buy that mickey head shaped clip?
> I guess I should have gone into the BBB when I was there a few weeks ago but never had the chance to.  But I couldn't find that clip in any of the stores there and ofcourse now I really want one for dd.  Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to throw in here - I have that same Mickey clip and wear it nearly everyday (I'm 38).  We actually have 3 - DD got one at BBB and then I got myself one at WoD (near BBB like someone else mentioned) and then got a second one at County Bounty (the large shop in Toontown in MK).  You can't get them online and I've searched Ebay numerous times and have never seen one there.  If you call Disney merchandising and are able to describe it, they can send you one - it runs about $10 for the clip (as of August) and it will cost a pretty penny to ship it but if you really want one, it could be worth it.
Click to expand...


----------



## the workman family

Did your dd sit the whole time while they did her hair or do you think she was too young? My daughter is 3 going to be 4 at the time we are going.


----------



## joy13

the workman family said:


> Did your dd sit the whole time while they did her hair or do you think she was too young? My daughter is 3 going to be 4 at the time we are going.




Only you know your daugther, but I would think she would be fine.  The FGIT's really interact a lot with the girl's.


----------



## adell557

aamob said:


> adell557,
> 
> How short was your DD hair before the bun?  My DD has a rather short bob and not sure if we can do the BBB this fall.



Her hair was pretty short and thin, I would say not even to her shoulders.  If all the bob can't go up into the ponytail, they will put up as much of it as they can and leave some of it down, it is still very cute.


----------



## adell557

the workman family said:


> Did your dd sit the whole time while they did her hair or do you think she was too young? My daughter is 3 going to be 4 at the time we are going.



My Grace had just turned 3 the week before and she sat the whole time.  The FGIT we had talked to her and asked her questions to keep her engaged, and she worked pretty fast.  The in the chair time was only about 20 minutes, if it is a little slow, they will have another FGIT paint nails while one does hair, etc.  They also have lots of decisions to make like what colr nail polish, which of the face jewels they want, which hair style, so it is busy, there isn't time to sit and be bored. She sat there in awe the whole time and talks about the BBB all the time and is thrilled about going back.  She will be 4 this year.


----------



## adell557

We haven't been since last year, has anyone gone recently to the DTD location?  Is it still the same with the make up palate, face jewels, painted nails?

Also, We did the castle package last time, and this time we want to still do the "castle package", but skip the wand, and bigger crown.  Do you still have this option, or do you have to get it all?  Last time, we had the option to decline those items and just not be charged for them.

Any one know how much it is to purchase just a small package of the photos from the photo session if we decide no castle package?  I saw at the beginning of the thread it said $22 but didn't know if it had gone up?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

adell557 said:


> We haven't been since last year, has anyone gone recently to the DTD location? Is it still the same with the make up palate, face jewels, painted nails?
> 
> Also, We did the castle package last time, and this time we want to still do the "castle package", but skip the wand, and bigger crown. Do you still have this option, or do you have to get it all? Last time, we had the option to decline those items and just not be charged for them.
> 
> Any one know how much it is to purchase just a small package of the photos from the photo session if we decide no castle package? I saw at the beginning of the thread it said $22 but didn't know if it had gone up?


 
it is still the hair makeup face jewels and choice of painted nails or press on nails. you can still decline items you don't want which in your case would be the wand and crown. I don't know if the price has changed or not but it will not be more than 40 dollars. 

Will you be doing the photopass photos if so you can pre order the CD for 99.99 and you will have all of the photos taken plus you can add borders and print when and whatever you want.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> it is still the hair makeup face jewels and choice of painted nails or press on nails. you can still decline items you don't want which in your case would be the wand and crown. I don't know if the price has changed or not but it will not be more than 40 dollars.
> 
> Will you be doing the photopass photos if so you can pre order the CD for 99.99 and you will have all of the photos taken plus you can add borders and print when and whatever you want.



Prices have not changed.....everything still the same.


----------



## mamaLori05

So you can opt out of the shoes, wand, and tiara?  How much does it come to if you do the castle package, but just do the dress?  Anyone know?


----------



## mikymouse

GeorgiaAristocat said:


> quick question for you experts -
> 
> I have made a res. for BBB in September at 3:30 in the afternoon (of a Halloween party).  But we also have a dining ADR at 4:25 at LTT.  Too close together, right?
> 
> How much time should I allow between the two - especially if I want to have photos taken (in the Exposition Hall, right?)
> 
> TIA - I love all the pictures!!!



We had a 5PM BBB appointment at the Castle with a 5:50PM LTT dinner reservation. My daughter got the castle package for her 6th birthday and LOVED every minute of the experience. Our FGIT, Susan, was awesome and we were able to walk right over the LTT without being late. We did have to wait until after dinner to walk down to exposition hall for our pictures and that cut into our PPP time, however, my daughter really liked the whole photo shot. You are going to LOVE going to the Liberty Tree after BBB because the characters were so great to her and really all the kids. They came around twice, Chip and Dale danced with my daughter very formally (like a princess should) and Minnie had her practice the princess pose with her fancy dress. 

Ideally I would allow 2 hours for the BBB experience before dinner so you could do the picture right after without being too hurried. If you can't change your ADR you should be OK because it worked out just fine for us. Enjoy

We waited to enter MK until 4PM so we didn't have to use a park ticket in addtion to the hard ticketed event...so this might be something to consider with a 3:30PM appointment time. Next time I would do a 4:15PM BBB appointment with a 6:15PM LTT dinner reservation... just in time to enjoy the start of the party.


----------



## karajeboo

I'm sooo excited - thanx to some of the pics posted here my DD is FINALLY excited about BBB!  Before she was absolutely against the idea of someone doing her hair!!!  So thank you to everyone who has posted pics!!!

Quick question - we have an 8:05 appt at the MK boutique - we are getting the Crown pkg - hair, makeup, nails - how long can we expect to be there?  And how do the photos work?  Will they take them there or take us somewhere to "pose?"


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

mamaLori05 said:


> So you can opt out of the shoes, wand, and tiara? How much does it come to if you do the castle package, but just do the dress? Anyone know?


It would depend on the dress you choose but most likely it will be 64.95 dress + 49.95 hair,makeup,&nails + 22.99 photos + tax if the dress is more the price will be more.


karajeboo said:


> I'm sooo excited - thanx to some of the pics posted here my DD is FINALLY excited about BBB! Before she was absolutely against the idea of someone doing her hair!!! So thank you to everyone who has posted pics!!!
> 
> Quick question - we have an 8:05 appt at the MK boutique - we are getting the Crown pkg - hair, makeup, nails - how long can we expect to be there? And how do the photos work? Will they take them there or take us somewhere to "pose?"


You will probably be done by 8.45 a photographer will be walking around in BBB snapping photos and when you are finished there they will tell you where you need to go for the photo shoot which is in Exposition Hall, walk over there and another photographer will be there to take the other photos.


----------



## 3prettyprincesses

I'd like to schedule my 3 daughters for the BBB at the same time.  My thinking is that all 3 of them will get their makeover and then we'll have breakfast at CRT.  What you all think?  Is it possible to schedule 3 in the same time?  They cannot wait to do this!!  Thanks!


----------



## Fire14

3prettyprincesses said:


> I'd like to schedule my 3 daughters for the BBB at the same time. My thinking is that all 3 of them will get their makeover and then we'll have breakfast at CRT. What you all think? Is it possible to schedule 3 in the same time? They cannot wait to do this!! Thanks!


I don't see why not MY Gf and I are booked at sametime. This doesn't mean we will be directly next to each other though.


----------



## GeorgiaAristocat

mikymouse said:


> We had a 5PM BBB appointment at the Castle with a 5:50PM LTT dinner reservation. My daughter got the castle package for her 6th birthday and LOVED every minute of the experience. Our FGIT, Susan, was awesome and we were able to walk right over the LTT without being late. We did have to wait until after dinner to walk down to exposition hall for our pictures and that cut into our PPP time, however, my daughter really liked the whole photo shot. You are going to LOVE going to the Liberty Tree after BBB because the characters were so great to her and really all the kids. They came around twice, Chip and Dale danced with my daughter very formally (like a princess should) and Minnie had her practice the princess pose with her fancy dress.
> 
> Ideally I would allow 2 hours for the BBB experience before dinner so you could do the picture right after without being too hurried. If you can't change your ADR you should be OK because it worked out just fine for us. Enjoy
> 
> We waited to enter MK until 4PM so we didn't have to use a park ticket in addtion to the hard ticketed event...so this might be something to consider with a 3:30PM appointment time. Next time I would do a 4:15PM BBB appointment with a 6:15PM LTT dinner reservation... just in time to enjoy the start of the party.



Thanks so much to all of you who responded - this was exactly the kind of info I needed.  I had a friend at the castle last week who said they were running almost an hour behind.    THAT could cause problems.  I will move the BBB up.  (Annual Passholders, so no worries about using an admission day.   )  I can't wait.  My little girl will LOVE it.  I will probably make it a surprise and not tell her until we are there/that day.  She'll have all her princess dresses down there anyway (she always insists.)  She'll have to decide ahead of time how she wants to dress for the party anyway.

Again - thanks EVERYONE for the responses!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I have a question. I'm going to be doing a Cinderella Cosplay for a June convention and i'm wondering if anyone can give me the basics of what goes into the Coach hairstyle so that I might try to recreate it when I wear my costume.


----------



## Grumpy_Disney_Dad

AFter reading about BBB, I booked a coach package for my DD11. Do the Fairy God Mothers do their own style of make up or are there certain styles to choose from?


----------



## adell557

Grumpy_Disney_Dad said:


> AFter reading about BBB, I booked a coach package for my DD11. Do the Fairy God Mothers do their own style of make up or are there certain styles to choose from?



There is no "style of makeup"  Each package comes with the same little palette of one blush color, about 6 eyeshadow shades, (blue, pink, purple, creme) and about 5 lipstick colors (they go on like lipgloss).  THe FG will show your DD the palatte and have her pick the color eyeshadow she wants and them the color lipstick she wants.  She will then just apply those colors.  They don't put a lot on, IMHO, but you can always tell them not alot of eyeshadow, or very light makeup and they will.

Have fun


----------



## adell557

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I have a question. I'm going to be doing a Cinderella Cosplay for a June convention and i'm wondering if anyone can give me the basics of what goes into the Coach hairstyle so that I might try to recreate it when I wear my costume.



Coach is not a hairstlyle it is a package, it is a hair do, and makeup application.  There are 3 different hair styles, Pop Princess, diva, and another one, fairy princess I think.  The Pop and Diva require a hair extension ponytail holder that you can purchase at WDW's World of Disney and the Fairy princess is kind of like a bun with a little tiara.


----------



## disneymom1980

I booked yesterday for my daughter, myself, and DH.  I'm really excited, and DH is being a great sport about everything!


----------



## DisDancerina

jenseib said:


> I noticed that too. I actually think the snow white dresses are prettier than alot of the others myself. I thin next trip I will try to get that one too.


I love Snow White!

I think the age should be determined by how you look. Like 10 and Under. I'm mistaken for an 11 year old, yet I'm 13.



joy13 said:


> Funny you should post that, I was asking DD if she wanted to do BBB on our next trip and she said yes, but this time she wanted to be show white.  I'm not going to start looking for the dress yet though - since we aren't going for a year and a half!


Snow White must be in this year!



disneymom1980 said:


> Pixiefairy~My DD has been doing the same thing.  We were Cinderella, then Snow white, then Sleeping Beauty.   I'm trying to convince her to pick Mulan or Jasmine when we're at the BBB in October, but she wants to be Cinderella again or Giselle.  Does anyone know if they still have the Giselle dress?


There was a Giselle dress?????


joy13 said:


> Yeah, I just don't think I could spend my money on the Disney Hannah Montana - $100 for a wig and t-shirt?  No way!  You couldn make sure to book the castle  - that way it's not an option


I agree.



princessmom29 said:


> As I undrestand it they begin letting people in at about 4:00 (16:00) for P&PP so I don't think you will have a problem. Can't hurt to call and ask a CM if you want a rock solid answer.


Yup. Good idea.



piratekelly said:


> Thnaks princessmom29 you're a star!


Yes she is! 

By the way, 2 posts and already a ticker? Great job!


SammieG said:


> i never heard you cant dress up in the day time! are they going to stop you at the gates and not let you in!? Lol
> 
> You will see LOTS of people from the afternoon onwards dressed in their pirate or princess outfits..


Haha. Though, at DL people HAVE been not let in. Even on the day of MHP.



Lucky'sMom said:


> Disney doesn't want there to be any confusion as to who the "real" characters/princesses are, so that's why adults cannot wear costumes into the parks.  Even Brides who get married at WDW can't wear their dresses into the parks, they have to change into something else even if their reception is in the park.  Unless that policy has been changed recently...I know someone who got married there, had her reception in the Italy pavillion at WS, and had to change into a regular dress before entering.  They told her they didn't want anyone thinking she was a Disney Princess!


Good point, though that's sad about the bride


----------



## jenseib

I have only seen Giselle dresses at the local Disney store. I didn't see them at the world this past trip at all.

As for brides at Disney, I don't think that is correct, as I have seen people on HERE post pics of themselves dressed in their wedding attire at Magic Kingdom. So don't know if it depends on what is being done, or what.


----------



## kkproulx

OK, here's the deal.  Last year DD was majorly into Belle.  No problem we had CRT lunch reservations so it was a no brainer when to do it.  This year is a little different.  We are going this year with no hoppers because we are planning a longer trip, no CRT this time because we are going to Akershus (hoping to see Ariel in her pink dress at dinner...keeping fingers crossed!) 

Here's the options....please tell me what you'd do.....

Option 1 :  We are going to MK during the day and that night we are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare (maybe I could sway her to dressing up as Cinderella....I doubt that it would happen, but....)    OR:

Option 2:  We are going DTD during the day and then to the MNSSHP that evening.  I could have her appointment DTD and then dress her up as Ariel for the party.  My only question with this is is the dress easy enough to get in and out of rides with that mermaid outfit on?

WHAT WOULD YOU DO???? INQUIRING MIND WANTS TO KNOW!!!!


----------



## Lucky'sMom

jenseib said:


> I have only seen Giselle dresses at the local Disney store. I didn't see them at the world this past trip at all.
> 
> As for brides at Disney, I don't think that is correct, as I have seen people on HERE post pics of themselves dressed in their wedding attire at Magic Kingdom. So don't know if it depends on what is being done, or what.



I believe you can schedule a photo shoot inside the MK, but not when regular guests are there.  If someone knows differently, please say so.  Just because this used to be so doesn't make it true now.  It's just what I was told by a Disney Bride about 5 years ago...


----------



## mlholster

Hi I have not read all the posts yet, but I do have a question. Is there an age limit? My grown daughters have asked if we can do this for our GG in Sept.? Thanks


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

adell557 said:


> Coach is not a hairstlyle it is a package, it is a hair do, and makeup application.  There are 3 different hair styles, Pop Princess, diva, and another one, fairy princess I think.  The Pop and Diva require a hair extension ponytail holder that you can purchase at WDW's World of Disney and the Fairy princess is kind of like a bun with a little tiara.


Oh yes, sorry. I'm talking about the Fairy Princess type hair style. I've been trying to get it right, but I can't seem to since I don't know the specifics of making it.


----------



## Atchley

mlholster said:


> Hi I have not read all the posts yet, but I do have a question. Is there an age limit? My grown daughters have asked if we can do this for our GG in Sept.? Thanks



No age limit.  Anyone can make an appt and have hair and makeup done.  I think you could do the coach or crown(?) package.  I have thought about doing it with my DD but really would rather save my money and let her do the castle package.


----------



## Beka'sMom

Anyone have input on the hannah montana package? My daughter is 9 and loves Hannah but is she too old for the makeover?


----------



## mlholster

No age limit. Anyone can make an appt and have hair and makeup done. I think you could do the coach or crown(?) package. I have thought about doing it with my DD but really would rather save my money and let her do the castle package.
__________________Atchley    


Thanks Atchley, I should have clarified that we are planning to go to MNSSHP at night.


----------



## Grumpy_Disney_Dad

adell557 said:


> There are 3 different hair styles, Pop Princess, diva, and another one, fairy princess I think.  The Pop and Diva require a hair extension ponytail holder that you can purchase at WDW's World of Disney and the Fairy princess is kind of like a bun with a little tiara.



Does anyone have any pictures comparing the different hair styles?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

kkproulx said:


> OK, here's the deal. Last year DD was majorly into Belle. No problem we had CRT lunch reservations so it was a no brainer when to do it. This year is a little different. We are going this year with no hoppers because we are planning a longer trip, no CRT this time because we are going to Akershus (hoping to see Ariel in her pink dress at dinner...keeping fingers crossed!)
> 
> Here's the options....please tell me what you'd do.....
> 
> Option 1 : We are going to MK during the day and that night we are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare (maybe I could sway her to dressing up as Cinderella....I doubt that it would happen, but....) OR:
> 
> Option 2: We are going DTD during the day and then to the MNSSHP that evening. I could have her appointment DTD and then dress her up as Ariel for the party. My only question with this is is the dress easy enough to get in and out of rides with that mermaid outfit on?
> 
> WHAT WOULD YOU DO???? INQUIRING MIND WANTS TO KNOW!!!!


 
My vote is for option 2, The mermaid outfit is a two and even though it is a long skirt it is not fitted so she should not have any trouble getting on and off the rides but I would bring a pair of cotton shorts for her to wear underneath so that if she has to lift it up or anything she won't be flashing.



Beka'sMom said:


> Anyone have input on the hannah montana package? My daughter is 9 and loves Hannah but is she too old for the makeover?


 
So far no one has done the hannah package yet and your dd is not to old for any of it. A few of us feel like its not worth the money even w/ the items you get w/ it for the price. When we go to BBB I want it to last all day and maybe even the next but the hannah wig would be out by the time we walked out of the door.


----------



## 29apr00

I"m so excited!  Our trip is finally coming up!!  DD has an appt at MK BBB on thursday.  I've kept trying to get an appt for me but so far nothing has opened up.  Oh well, more money for souveniers i guess.


----------



## kristin3

Does anyone know if you can do the Coach package and then buy a dress at BBB or do you have to do the Castle package in order to get the dress? If you can buy the dresses how much are they?

Thanks
Kristin


----------



## kkproulx

DD went to the BBB in the castle last year.  I think I've decided to do the DTD one this year and then have her go to MNSSHP.  She really wants to be Ariel as a mermaid.  Is there much of a differene between the two BBB?  I know that the castle one is probably a bit more 'magical', but is there that much of a difference?  Aren't the photo shoots right in the same building as the DTD BBB?  Tell me the differences....thanks!


----------



## adell557

kristin3 said:


> Does anyone know if you can do the Coach package and then buy a dress at BBB or do you have to do the Castle package in order to get the dress? If you can buy the dresses how much are they?
> 
> Thanks
> Kristin



Yes you can do the coach and buy the dress separately.  I usually purchase the dress on the way into World of Disney (if you are going to the DTD location) and then give the dress tot he FGIT and she will put it in the little dressing room for your DD to change and then have her hair done.


----------



## adell557

kkproulx said:


> DD went to the BBB in the castle last year.  I think I've decided to do the DTD one this year and then have her go to MNSSHP.  She really wants to be Ariel as a mermaid.  Is there much of a differene between the two BBB?  I know that the castle one is probably a bit more 'magical', but is there that much of a difference?  Aren't the photo shoots right in the same building as the DTD BBB?  Tell me the differences....thanks!



I have never been to the castle location.  I have always gone to DTD.  I don't know if it is more "magical" or not.  When we were there last, we stopped in and looked around at the castle location and the only difference I saw was that the castle location looked way more busy.  My daughter loves going to the DTD location because if you get there early they give you a little pager and you can explore the store while you wait.  We like walking around and looking at all of the souveneirs, dresses etc.  My little one is going to be 4 in August and we are going back again to the DTD location.


----------



## kristin3

Thanks Adell. Do you know about how much the dresses range in price? We are going to BBB in DTD. Are the dresses any cheaper at World of Disney? Just curious as to why you buy from there as opposed to just buying the dress at BBB? I'm new to the whole BBB!

Thanks
Kristin


----------



## Fire14

kkproulx said:


> DD went to the BBB in the castle last year. I think I've decided to do the DTD one this year and then have her go to MNSSHP. She really wants to be Ariel as a mermaid. Is there much of a differene between the two BBB? I know that the castle one is probably a bit more 'magical', but is there that much of a difference? Aren't the photo shoots right in the same building as the DTD BBB? Tell me the differences....thanks!


The castle one seems to be more popular from what I've seen. I chose castle location more for convenice than anything, which I think is a lot of reason for higher volume.  The Castle has a blue theme going for it and DTD has a pink theme going. I fell the DTD location is a big bigger in terms of moving space but that could just be me. 
Photo shoot for MK is at Exposion hall at front of MK and you have Rose garden also for pictures with castle in background. 
At DTD you have to walk over to guest relations which is actually closer to BBB than one in MK.

Another factor to consider is DTD doesn't require park admission MK does.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

29apr00 said:


> I"m so excited!  Our trip is finally coming up!!  DD has an appt at MK BBB on thursday.  I've kept trying to get an appt for me but so far nothing has opened up.  Oh well, more money for souveniers i guess.


go early in the morning, you might be able to snag a walk-in appt if they are not over-booked for the day but i would advise you going to bbb as soon as the park opens up, of course you will need to be flexable with your times if you can get a walk-in which means you will most likely not be getting your hair done the same time as your dd but if u want it done that badly, perhaps it's worth it to go whenever.


----------



## adell557

kristin3 said:


> Thanks Adell. Do you know about how much the dresses range in price? We are going to BBB in DTD. Are the dresses any cheaper at World of Disney? Just curious as to why you buy from there as opposed to just buying the dress at BBB? I'm new to the whole BBB!
> 
> Thanks
> Kristin



I believe that the dresses range from $65-100.  If you get a regular princess dress, i.e. Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Belle etc.  then it is 65  if you get any of the deluxe dresses, like the Christmas belle dress, or cindy's wedding dress they are more like 100. They aren't any cheaper in WOD, I just find it easier to walk in with it and they take it and put it in the room right away.  If you aren't getting the castle package, your dress can sometimes get "forgotten" and you have to remind the FGIT about it, they will see coach package on your receipt and want to get right to the hair and nails, etc. They will have your DD change first, then cover her in the smock and do her up.  When I go I usually tell them I just bought the dress and show them my receipt at the checkin stand and ask them if they will steam it for me, they will take it in the back, steam it and lay it out in the dressing room.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

kristin3 said:


> Thanks Adell. Do you know about how much the dresses range in price? We are going to BBB in DTD. Are the dresses any cheaper at World of Disney? Just curious as to why you buy from there as opposed to just buying the dress at BBB? I'm new to the whole BBB!
> 
> Thanks
> Kristin


all of the dresses except belle's holiday dress are 65, belle's holiday dress is 85.

..if you aren't getting the castle pkg, you can always add anything to either the coach or crown pkgs.  Basically the difference between adding to the other pkgs and the castle is the $30 photo pkg.  

Have fun!!


----------



## kristin3

Thanks girls. I have another question. My original plan was to bring dresses from home. We have a lot from the Disney Store, so they are nice quality. Now, I'm having second thoughts and thinking I should let my girls pick out dresses at DisneyWorld to wear. Obvioulsy, It is cheaper for me to bring the dresses from home. Do you think it is more magical and fun for them to pick out a dress when we get there? I have 3 girls that I would be buying dresses for so It won't be cheap, but I'm feeling guilty now though and thinking I should let them buy one there. What are your thoughts?

Thanks
Kristin


----------



## adell557

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> all of the dresses except belle's holiday dress are 65, belle's holiday dress is 85.
> 
> ..if you aren't getting the castle pkg, you can always add anything to either the coach or crown pkgs.  Basically the difference between adding to the other pkgs and the castle is the $30 photo pkg.
> 
> Have fun!!




This is true, when you check in you can just tell them I want the coach package, and the cinderella dress and shoes ( or whatever you want to add), and they will do it no problem, I just had a FGIT who didn't see that and wanted to get right to the makeover and I had to remind her about the dress, which then I had to wait some more before they got Grace a dressing room.  I am sure this was just a isolated incident, but since grace really loves getting there early and looking at all the dresses and picking one out. 

You can go and have your DD pics taken even if you don't get the castle package.  You can have the photos taken and put on your photo pass card or you can buy a small package.  You just go over to the guest relations area and have it done.  I think it is like 30 for a small package of photos.

We are doing a photo pass share this year so we won't get any printed pics just the photo pass.


----------



## adell557

kristin3 said:


> Thanks girls. I have another question. My original plan was to bring dresses from home. We have a lot from the Disney Store, so they are nice quality. Now, I'm having second thoughts and thinking I should let my girls pick out dresses at DisneyWorld to wear. Obvioulsy, It is cheaper for me to bring the dresses from home. Do you think it is more magical and fun for them to pick out a dress when we get there? I have 3 girls that I would be buying dresses for so It won't be cheap, but I'm feeling guilty now though and thinking I should let them buy one there. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> Kristin



Well, if your budget allows, I would buy the dresses.  Grace loves hers and wears it all the time, esp. the yellow belle dress. When you walk into WOD you wlak right through the Princess dresses, they are on all the walls, manequins, etc.  It is pretty amazing.  If it is going to put you in a pinch then bring your own, and maybe splurge on an accessory like the light up wand, or shoes, or purse or something to go with the dresses they already have.  You can still ask the FGIT at check in if they could please steam your dresses that you brought and they will let them change in the little dressing rooms.  So you don't lose any of the magic there.


----------



## adell557

By the way they make a ton of accessories for each of the dresses, for example belle has gloves, purse, capelet, shoes, wand, big crown.

And all of the princess dresses have there own set of accessories.


----------



## adell557

adell557 said:


> By the way they make a ton of accessories for each of the dresses, for example belle has gloves, purse, capelet, shoes, wand, big crown.
> 
> And all of the princess dresses have there own set of accessories.



If you look at pg. 1 of this thread, you can see pics of the dresses and alot of the accessory choices


----------



## kristin3

adell557 said:


> If you look at pg. 1 of this thread, you can see pics of the dresses and alot of the accessory choices




Thanks so much! You have been so helpful. I think I'm going to let them buy dresses in WDW. Thanks for directing me  to page 1, the dresses look awesome. I have one more question,  My oldest just turned 9 ( I know she is on the older side of getting dressed as a princess) but she will probably need a size 10-12 dress, do you know if they have that size?


----------



## jenseib

Lucky'sMom said:


> I believe you can schedule a photo shoot inside the MK, but not when regular guests are there.  If someone knows differently, please say so.  Just because this used to be so doesn't make it true now.  It's just what I was told by a Disney Bride about 5 years ago...



The picture that is popping int omy head was taken about 2 or 3 years ago and it was a bride in a carriage watching the fireworks in the park.(I think) Now maybe becuase she was in a carriage, then she was considered special and off limits and able to go in like that? I also saw a speical on Disney awhile back with wedding recpetions in the park and the bridal party all wore their dresses in, but this again could've been a special occasion that Disney allowed?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

kkproulx said:


> DD went to the BBB in the castle last year. I think I've decided to do the DTD one this year and then have her go to MNSSHP. She really wants to be Ariel as a mermaid. Is there much of a differene between the two BBB? I know that the castle one is probably a bit more 'magical', but is there that much of a difference? Aren't the photo shoots right in the same building as the DTD BBB? Tell me the differences....thanks!


No difference just the decor and layout photos in MK are in Exposition Hall.


kristin3 said:


> Thanks girls. I have another question. My original plan was to bring dresses from home. We have a lot from the Disney Store, so they are nice quality. Now, I'm having second thoughts and thinking I should let my girls pick out dresses at DisneyWorld to wear. Obvioulsy, It is cheaper for me to bring the dresses from home. Do you think it is more magical and fun for them to pick out a dress when we get there? I have 3 girls that I would be buying dresses for so It won't be cheap, but I'm feeling guilty now though and thinking I should let them buy one there. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> Kristin





kristin3 said:


> Thanks so much! You have been so helpful. I think I'm going to let them buy dresses in WDW. Thanks for directing me to page 1, the dresses look awesome. I have one more question, My oldest just turned 9 ( I know she is on the older side of getting dressed as a princess) but she will probably need a size 10-12 dress, do you know if they have that size?


As far as buying the dresses goes I would bring yours and then buy them one if they decide they want it. They do carry a size 10 and a size 14 if needed.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Here is the link to the post.
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=24778683&postcount=1


----------



## Msslaydbug

adell557 said:


> I believe that the dresses range from $65-100.  If you get a regular princess dress, i.e. Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Belle etc.  then it is 65  if you get any of the deluxe dresses, like the Christmas belle dress, or cindy's wedding dress they are more like 100. They aren't any cheaper in WOD, I just find it easier to walk in with it and they take it and put it in the room right away.  If you aren't getting the castle package, your dress can sometimes get "forgotten" and you have to remind the FGIT about it, they will see coach package on your receipt and want to get right to the hair and nails, etc. They will have your DD change first, then cover her in the smock and do her up.  When I go I usually tell them I just bought the dress and show them my receipt at the checkin stand and ask them if they will steam it for me, they will take it in the back, steam it and lay it out in the dressing room.



I keep seeing reference to a dressing room. If I plan on my DD getting dressed up does she need to show up already in her dress or bring it along with her ?


----------



## mikymouse

Msslaydbug said:


> I keep seeing reference to a dressing room. If I plan on my DD getting dressed up does she need to show up already in her dress or bring it along with her ?



I didn't know anything about this part before we went. My Daughter did the Castle Package so we purchased the dress at BBB. She was able to pick out her favorite dress from the closet in the lobby. When it was our turn they took her to the back of the shop to a dressing room with a curtin and annouced that Tinker Bell had left something for her. My daughter really liked being surprised with all her goodies set up in her dressing room. Very cute


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Msslaydbug said:


> I keep seeing reference to a dressing room. If I plan on my DD getting dressed up does she need to show up already in her dress or bring it along with her ?


 
If is your choice you can bring her dressed up or you can let her change when you get there.


----------



## princssdisnygina

jenseib said:


> The picture that is popping int omy head was taken about 2 or 3 years ago and it was a bride in a carriage watching the fireworks in the park.(I think) Now maybe becuase she was in a carriage, then she was considered special and off limits and able to go in like that? I also saw a speical on Disney awhile back with wedding recpetions in the park and the bridal party all wore their dresses in, but this again could've been a special occasion that Disney allowed?



If you pay for a wedding actually in the park and you have your reception there too... then yes you can stay in your dresses.  BUT... if you get married outside the park they ask you to change into something a little different. I was going to get married in front of the castle and had the same question. They said as long as there is a specified area where the wedding is... then wedding attire is fine... I could not have gone around the park in my dress... Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Goofyfamily4

O.k. So my DD is (10)! We are going to DW in Sept. we will be there for the MNSSHP!  I don't know wether or not to just do the castle pkg. and bite the bullet!  She mentioned wanting to be Hannah for the party or Belle! What a great surprise it would be to let her go get all dolled up for the party! I can find the Belle dress on line for around $70 including shipping. It looks like the same one in the pictures on page 1 of this thread! So, do i order that one and go for the cheaper pkg. or just get it all there and pay $179.00 for pics and every thing?  My other option would be to just buy her a Hannah out fit around here for cheap. Then do the hair and make up thing at BBB! Oh man, I am so confused! I know it seem silly to worry about all this now but, if I plan to do it I need to book it like yesterday!! If any one has any suggestions or ideas that would be greatly appriciated! Thanks in advance! 

Also let me know do you think Hannah or Belle. It's sounds crazy but, this is the last year she would even consider being a princess! And if we wern't going to DW it wouldn't even be a possibility in her book! (she thinks she is getting to big for that )


----------



## mikymouse

My Daughter choose Belle, which was surprising to me at the time as I thought for sure it would be Airel or Cinderella.  The yellow Belle dress is really pretty. I think it is neat to have them pick it out the dress at BBB if you can afford it. Disney is NOT a cheap destination in general so I tend to pick out my experiences and just go for it. I think it is worth the extra bucks for the whole experience.


----------



## kkproulx

Goofyfamily4 said:


> O.k. So my DD is (10)! We are going to DW in Sept. we will be there for the MNSSHP!  I don't know wether or not to just do the castle pkg. and bite the bullet!  She mentioned wanting to be Hannah for the party or Belle! What a great surprise it would be to let her go get all dolled up for the party! I can find the Belle dress on line for around $70 including shipping. It looks like the same one in the pictures on page 1 of this thread! So, do i order that one and go for the cheaper pkg. or just get it all there and pay $179.00 for pics and every thing?  My other option would be to just buy her a Hannah out fit around here for cheap. Then do the hair and make up thing at BBB! Oh man, I am so confused! I know it seem silly to worry about all this now but, if I plan to do it I need to book it like yesterday!! If any one has any suggestions or ideas that would be greatly appriciated! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Also let me know do you think Hannah or Belle. It's sounds crazy but, this is the last year she would even consider being a princess! And if we wern't going to DW it wouldn't even be a possibility in her book! (she thinks she is getting to big for that )


 
Just go ahead and make your ressies now to get them out of the way and then you still have time to decide what you want to do.  I just booked the crown package today for when we go and might upgrade to the castle when we get there.  DD hasn't really decided what she wants to do yet.  Your DD still has time to change her mind about 50 times or more before you actually go....if she's anything like my daughter, she'll change it 100 times before then.  But I would recommend you at least getting your reservations made now and deciding what dress, etc. can still be in the works.  Good luck!  BTW -- I'd try to persuade her to 'be' a princess for the day for what it costs rather than the Hannah package....IMO it's not worth the cost.....but that's up to you and your daughter.


----------



## jenseib

The Belle dress at WDW is $65.00, so you wouldsave 5 bucks getting it there. The castle package also includes crown shoes and wand, and a photo package I beleive, that is why it is more. But you cna get just the dress and the price is adjusted. Or just buy the dress at the store before you go into your appointment. I would NOT do Hanna montanna. The package is, (I beleive) a shirt and wig. So it's not worth the price. You can buy a wig from home and bring it if she wants to be that for much cheaper.  I can't imagine the exeprience to be all that fun or take very long since they are plopping a wig on your head.  LOL!


----------



## adell557

kristin3 said:


> Thanks so much! You have been so helpful. I think I'm going to let them buy dresses in WDW. Thanks for directing me  to page 1, the dresses look awesome. I have one more question,  My oldest just turned 9 ( I know she is on the older side of getting dressed as a princess) but she will probably need a size 10-12 dress, do you know if they have that size?



Yes they carry up to a 14 I believe


----------



## adell557

Goofyfamily4 said:


> O.k. So my DD is (10)! We are going to DW in Sept. we will be there for the MNSSHP!  I don't know wether or not to just do the castle pkg. and bite the bullet!  She mentioned wanting to be Hannah for the party or Belle! What a great surprise it would be to let her go get all dolled up for the party! I can find the Belle dress on line for around $70 including shipping. It looks like the same one in the pictures on page 1 of this thread! So, do i order that one and go for the cheaper pkg. or just get it all there and pay $179.00 for pics and every thing?  My other option would be to just buy her a Hannah out fit around here for cheap. Then do the hair and make up thing at BBB! Oh man, I am so confused! I know it seem silly to worry about all this now but, if I plan to do it I need to book it like yesterday!! If any one has any suggestions or ideas that would be greatly appriciated! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Also let me know do you think Hannah or Belle. It's sounds crazy but, this is the last year she would even consider being a princess! And if we wern't going to DW it wouldn't even be a possibility in her book! (she thinks she is getting to big for that )



  The dress at WDW is only $65, so it is cheaper to get it at the park.  As for the package, I found with my daughter in the castle package the Big crown was a waste b/c she chose the fairy tale princess hair which comes with a little diamond tiara and she didn't want to carry the wand, so we are scheduled for the castle package, but are going to opt out of the wand and crown. So they just take it off the price.  Therefore the "castle package" will be less for us.


----------



## Atchley

Goofyfamily4 said:


> O.k. So my DD is (10)! We are going to DW in Sept. we will be there for the MNSSHP!  I don't know wether or not to just do the castle pkg. and bite the bullet!  She mentioned wanting to be Hannah for the party or Belle! What a great surprise it would be to let her go get all dolled up for the party! I can find the Belle dress on line for around $70 including shipping. It looks like the same one in the pictures on page 1 of this thread! So, do i order that one and go for the cheaper pkg. or just get it all there and pay $179.00 for pics and every thing?  My other option would be to just buy her a Hannah out fit around here for cheap. Then do the hair and make up thing at BBB! Oh man, I am so confused! I know it seem silly to worry about all this now but, if I plan to do it I need to book it like yesterday!! If any one has any suggestions or ideas that would be greatly appriciated! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Also let me know do you think Hannah or Belle. It's sounds crazy but, this is the last year she would even consider being a princess! And if we wern't going to DW it wouldn't even be a possibility in her book! (she thinks she is getting to big for that )



GoofyFamily4, my daughter is 10 also.  We are "biting the bullet" as you say and letting her do the castle package.  We figure this is the last time that she will be able to do something like this.  It is a once in a lifetime thing for us.  I say if you can manage it, go for it!  DD wants to do it at WDW, but would definetely not do it at home.  Have fun!


----------



## aribelle

kkproulx said:


> (hoping to see Ariel in her pink dress at dinner...keeping fingers crossed!)



Just so you know....Ariel is in a GREEN dress at Akershus....don't ask me why, lol.   My daughter is a major Ariel fan and doesn't understand where the dress came from either....it beautiful, but not the pink dinner dress (my daughter was in our version of the pink dress, but wasn't often recognized as Ariel).   The only thing we can think of is that Aurora and Sleeping Beauty are already in pink, so maybe they decided one more pink wasn't a good idea.   The green dress is beautiful and she has a starfish in her trademark red hair, so there is no question about it being Ariel...but she's not in pink.  My daughter didn't care much, it was Ariel!   Later we had the discussion about the dress because I thought "I" didn't know about the history of that dress in one of the movies, but daughter can't recall it either, and has since watched the movies again and again.  




kkproulx said:


> (  Here's the options....please tell me what you'd do.....
> 
> Option 1 :  We are going to MK during the day and that night we are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare (maybe I could sway her to dressing up as Cinderella....I doubt that it would happen, but....)    OR:
> 
> Option 2:  We are going DTD during the day and then to the MNSSHP that evening.  I could have her appointment DTD and then dress her up as Ariel for the party.  My only question with this is is the dress easy enough to get in and out of rides with that mermaid outfit on?
> 
> WHAT WOULD YOU DO???? INQUIRING MIND WANTS TO KNOW!!!!




Well, a few thoughts:   If she has her heart set on dressing as Ariel and you would prefer her to be Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.....then Option one isn't a good choice.    If you shop for the dress from home you can probably afford both dresses for what you'll pay for one at Disney (and my opinion...the dresses at WDW were NOT better quality...the ones we have from Disney Store are better).   Then she could dress up twice. 

Since she's going to want to definitely be dressed up for the Halloween party, that would probably be my first choice for the BBB.  My girls saved and paid for BBB themselves, we had a whole day of it....early morning BBB at MK, walk down Main Street and having strangers take their pictures (not to mention each Photopass person asking THEM if he can take their photos, very cool!), the photoshoot in MK...then we went over to the Grand Floridian for Tea, then the Grand Flordian photo shoot, then back to MK for CRT.   Between the GF and CRT we had some time for a few rides.  The girls were very worried about ripping their precious dresses so we didn't ride as many as we may have, but the few that they went on they just had to be very careful.  There is a lot of puff in the dresses and it's that gauzy netty type material that catches on things.   We had one catch, but no rip (thank heavens).   Your daughter is a year younger than mine, so she probably can also be aware of her dress enough to be careful, right?  

Now...we also went to the Pirates Princess Party later in our visit, and of course after the BBB hairdo we "HAD" to have their hair in a bun again....but couldn't afford another BBB session.  I had watched very closely how they did it...and frankly, once you've watched and seen the single trick that made it click, at least for me, it's pretty easy to do at home.   The multiple rubber bands and then the way they rolled the hair up is what I saw as "the" trick to learn.   We had asked our FGIT about the products, even took pictures of the bottles so we could remember what they were....then we went to the Sally Beauty Supply store there on I192 (same shopping center as Joanns and Target) and bought those little rubber bands and the hair products.   It took me two tries on the first girl to get it right and the second daughter went in the first time.   So, you might consider doing BBB for one of your options and do it yourself for the second time.   Just be prepared....I've had to do their hair twice since we've been home, and they've almost mastered doing it to each other so they do it for dress up play (which they still do a lot even as pre-teens, lol).   The good news is that we still have plenty of product left, a little goes a long way!


EDITED TO ADD:   Oh...and if you're planning on doing BBB on a day that there is a Halloween Party scheduled....get your ADR as soon as possible (you can do this 180 days out just like the restaurant ones).   The appointments on those days go FAST.   And if you do happen to snag one, be prepared for total chaos, lol.  We stopped in at BBB to show our FGIT the "do" that I'd put in for them for the PPP....she'd asked us to....and it was total madness....people were jammed into that little space like sardines, there was literally no space.  We were very glad we'd not done it that day.  So I guess what I'm saying, is if it were ME....I'd pick a date for 1900 Park Fare that does NOT have a party that night.....and do BBB for that, then I'd do it myself for the night of the party!


----------



## kkproulx

Aribelle -- Thank you so much for your response.  I am so glad that you did see Ariel at Akershus.  I don't think DD would mind what color her dress either as long as she's there!  Actually I love green so that IMO is great!!!     I wonder if the green dress has something to do with the Broadway show..... 

We still are a little unsure of what we are doing.  We have made DTD BBB ressies for the day of the party.  But I may change it to the day of the 1900 Park Fare today.  I'm still unsure what to do.  Your suggestion is really what I planend on doing, but DD keeps changing her mind on what "she" wants to do!     Gotta love it!!!  She's worried about the itchiness, since last year she did do the Belle make over and she had to get that dress off as soon as CRT was over with.  I'm half tempted to just make her something and just have her get her hair done.  It would save us $$ and she would be comfy.  It's all still up in the air, but at least I have one ressie made.  Thanks for all you help!


----------



## Goofyfamily4

A big thanks to every one who responded to my questions! You all have been very helpful!! I am still undecided on exactly what to do but, i'm sure i will figure it out by the end of the week!  (lol) I don't know why but, going to DW makes me such an indecisive person!  I guess it's because there are so many choices and all sound terrific!  Thanks again to every one who helped me!! I hope you all have a great time on your next Disney Vacation!


----------



## jenseib

aribelle said:


> Just so you know....Ariel is in a GREEN dress at Akershus....don't ask me why, lol.   My daughter is a major Ariel fan and doesn't understand where the dress came from either....it beautiful, but not the pink dinner dress (my daughter was in our version of the pink dress, but wasn't often recognized as Ariel).   The only thing we can think of is that Aurora and Sleeping Beauty are already in pink, so maybe they decided one more pink wasn't a good idea.   The green dress is beautiful and she has a starfish in her trademark red hair, so there is no question about it being Ariel...but she's not in pink.  My daughter didn't care much, it was Ariel!   Later we had the discussion about the dress because I thought "I" didn't know about the history of that dress in one of the movies, but daughter can't recall it either, and has since watched the movies again and again.



Aurora and sleepingbeauty are the same person.

Also I think the green dress is really the wedding dress. She wears a green dress in the parade as well at MK. It is very light green, and her wedding dress is is white with green if I remember from the movie. The dresses for sale are also white with green trim, so I just assumed the green dress, which is fancy, was the wedding dress, just done in their style. The Belle dress is slightly different in the parde too than what you see in the moive.  If i find the picture <I'll post it.


----------



## jenseib

Here is Ariel in her green dress in the MK afternoon parade.






This is the dress they sell at Disney. (the wedding dress)






And here is the Belle dress in the parade.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

This is a little OT, but Jenseib, your DD makes the best faces!!!!   She is adorable!!!!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

This is the photo we have of dd w/ ariel in dec 2005 at Akershus.


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the pop princess and the rock star diva?  Also, DD thinks that she wants to do the one with the colored hair extensions, can someone tell me if she gets to choose the color of extension or what?  She really wants to go but she cannot decided on which hairstyle to do! She is 11 and really does not want to do the Hannah one now, like I thought.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!  

Thank you,  Stacy


----------



## kkproulx

Thank you all for the Ariel pictures.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that we will get to see her at the dinner at Akershus!  DD will be devistated if she isn't there! Here's hoping she is!


----------



## kkproulx

Scrapbook Stacy said:


> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the pop princess and the rock star diva? Also, DD thinks that she wants to do the one with the colored hair extensions, can someone tell me if she gets to choose the color of extension or what? She really wants to go but she cannot decided on which hairstyle to do! She is 11 and really does not want to do the Hannah one now, like I thought. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you, Stacy


 

The pop princess is the colored 'messy bun' look is what we call it and I am pretty sure the rock star diva is the Hannah Montana.  They get a headset and wig.  I think that's correct.....The pop princess hair colors are all the same (there's pics some place in this thread).  The Disney Diva is the long hair extensions and they match them to the color of your hair.  Hope that helps.


----------



## jenseib

Thanks!  LOL!  She wouldn't smile for the photpass guys this year. So all her pics look alot like that. That little stinker.  The one I posted here is when we were waiting to be seated at 1900 Park, and she caught a glimpse of Prince Charming when someone opened the door. She wanted to go in right then and see him (as she said she would ONLY smile for Prince Charming, LOL  ) and we told her she had to wait for our turn. So she was mad.     Then the whole way back to our room, she talked about how "cute: he was.   

Scrapbook Stacy
I think the rock diva you are talking about is NOT Hanna Montana, but the one with the colored extensions, right? I don't know if you can chose the color or not, but I wanted to clear thing s for you. I think the Hanna Montana is just call that. No special other name.


----------



## adell557

Scrapbook Stacy said:


> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the pop princess and the rock star diva?  Also, DD thinks that she wants to do the one with the colored hair extensions, can someone tell me if she gets to choose the color of extension or what?  She really wants to go but she cannot decided on which hairstyle to do! She is 11 and really does not want to do the Hannah one now, like I thought.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you,  Stacy



There are 3 hair styles:

Disney Diva - long hair extensions the same color as your own hair with mickey beads in it also

Pop Princess - long hair extensions at are rainbow colored with mickey ribbons in it too

Fairytale Princess - Bun with diamond tiara


----------



## aribelle

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> This is the photo we have of dd w/ ariel in dec 2005 at Akershus.




That's the same dress she had in January, 2008.   Maybe it's just us, but we don't see this as even close to her wedding dress from the movie.....or even the white/green wedding dress you can buy at BBB.  But oh well.....it was still wonderful for my daughter to see Ariel "with legs".


----------



## kkproulx

aribelle said:


> That's the same dress she had in January, 2008. Maybe it's just us, but we don't see this as even close to her wedding dress from the movie.....or even the white/green wedding dress you can buy at BBB. But oh well.....it was still wonderful for my daughter to see Ariel "with legs".


 


 That's exactly how my DD says it...."I want to see Ariel with legs".....


----------



## chiefs614

jenseib said:


> Aurora and sleepingbeauty are the same person.
> 
> Also I think the green dress is really the wedding dress. She wears a green dress in the parade as well at MK. It is very light green, and her wedding dress is is white with green if I remember from the movie. The dresses for sale are also white with green trim, so I just assumed the green dress, which is fancy, was the wedding dress, just done in their style. The Belle dress is slightly different in the parde too than what you see in the moive.  If i find the picture <I'll post it.



I think this is supposed to be the dress ariel wears in little mermaid 2.


----------



## chiefs614

Atchley said:


> GoofyFamily4, my daughter is 10 also.  We are "biting the bullet" as you say and letting her do the castle package.  We figure this is the last time that she will be able to do something like this.  It is a once in a lifetime thing for us.  I say if you can manage it, go for it!  DD wants to do it at WDW, but would definetely not do it at home.  Have fun!



I work @ the disney store and we put out our halloween costumes in aug. so if you wanted a less expensive dress. this is an option we sell princess dresses for around $30. Hope this helps.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Brittsmum emailed me her photos of her dd after doing the hannah montana package so I am posting them here as well.


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

Can you tell me what all they did for the Disco Diva hairstyle?  My DD wants to get it done in June.  Also, they told me on the phone that if we wanted photos we would have topay $29.95 but we plan on pre-purchasing the photo cd, so do you know how that will work?

Thank you,  Stacy


----------



## adell557

Scrapbook Stacy said:


> Can you tell me what all they did for the Disco Diva hairstyle?  My DD wants to get it done in June.  Also, they told me on the phone that if we wanted photos we would have topay $29.95 but we plan on pre-purchasing the photo cd, so do you know how that will work?
> 
> Thank you,  Stacy



I don't know about Disco Diva, the 3 styles are:

Pop Princess which is a rainbow multi colored hair extension ponytail holder which is kind of sticking up with colored mickey ribbons throughout

Disney Diva which is hair extension pony tail in the same color as girls hair with mickey ribbons throughout.

Fairy tale princess is a bun with a diamond tiara

As for the pics, I would skip the photo package, you can opt out of it and save the 30 bucks since you are already getting the photopass cd.  You can still go and get the photo session done and just put all the photos on your photopass cd and print when you get home.  Thats what we are doing.


----------



## madfelice

jenseib said:


> Here is Ariel in her green dress in the MK afternoon parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress they sell at Disney. (the wedding dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the Belle dress in the parade.



These dresses look to have been more inspired by the Broadway shows than the movies.  Particularly the Belle one.


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

Thank you all of the help!  So...I can just walk over to the photo studio and they will just take the photos without a fee?  Is this correct?
Thank you all!

Stacy


----------



## Fire14

Scrapbook Stacy said:


> Thank you all of the help! So...I can just walk over to the photo studio and they will just take the photos without a fee? Is this correct?
> Thank you all!
> 
> Stacy


 
Yes they will add the pictures to your Photopass and only fees you will have it the CD or photo prints that you choose to buy.


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

Thank you!  Ok, some other help please, I have made the reservations for 2:00 p.m. at the DTD location for BBB and we are having dinner at 5:30 at Chef Mickeys, do you think there will still be time to try and get a Grand Floridian photo shoot in as well?  Should I try to call and get a reservation for maybe 1:30 or 1:00 instead at BBB?  Thank you!


----------



## kristin3

A little off topic here, but can somewhere explain what the photo pass is? Where do I get it at?

Thanks
Kristin


----------



## adell557

kristin3 said:


> A little off topic here, but can somewhere explain what the photo pass is? Where do I get it at?
> 
> Thanks
> Kristin



A photo pass is a card (size of a credit card) that is given to you at WDW by one of the photographers that holds all pics that are taken of you and your family by disney photographers.  For example, if you go to toon town to see the princesses, each princess will have a photographer that will take your picture, scan your card, and when you get home to put the number in the computer at the photopass site and you can view all of your photos, buy some, make photo books, mugs, etc.  

You can also pre purchase the photopass cd before you go for 99.00. as well.  

The website to learn about photopass is *www.disneyphotopass.com*, it has a pic of the card and tons of info about it.  It is really the best place to get information about it.

On a side note, if you go to the budget boards you will see people who are doing photpass shares, which is were you get in with a group of about 10 people and then you split the cost of pre purchase cd of 99.00.

Hope this helps


----------



## kristin3

Thanks for explaining the photopass. I will check out the website too. 



Kristin


----------



## glitterkittyy

I'm sure this has been asked, but this thread is so long please forgive me for repeating it....

Do you tip the FGIT at BBB?  I'd think you do, but I don't want to make a social faux pas when I take my kiddos for the first time next week!  Thanks ladies!


----------



## kkproulx

glitterkittyy said:


> I'm sure this has been asked, but this thread is so long please forgive me for repeating it....
> 
> Do you tip the FGIT at BBB? I'd think you do, but I don't want to make a social faux pas when I take my kiddos for the first time next week! Thanks ladies!


 

It's not expected, but they will accept them.  We tipped what we would for any stylist.....Hope that helps.


----------



## glitterkittyy

Thanks so much for the info and the quick reply.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Scrapbook Stacy said:


> Thank you!  Ok, some other help please, I have made the reservations for 2:00 p.m. at the DTD location for BBB and we are having dinner at 5:30 at Chef Mickeys, do you think there will still be time to try and get a Grand Floridian photo shoot in as well?  Should I try to call and get a reservation for maybe 1:30 or 1:00 instead at BBB?  Thank you!



Well lets see... It will take you about an hour for the BBB (if they are on time) so that gets you out about 3pm unless you go over and do the photo shoot there so add another 15-20 minutes... then wait for the bus so lets say you are out of there at 3:45pm, you get to the GF by 4:00 or so, 4:30 at the latest, you could do pics for about 15-20 minutes then hop on the monorail and ride over to the contemporary!  You could be there between 5 and 5:15 if you time it right!  I think you will be just fine! Check in early for your appt! Have Fun!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Scrapbook Stacy said:


> Thank you!  Ok, some other help please, I have made the reservations for 2:00 p.m. at the DTD location for BBB and we are having dinner at 5:30 at Chef Mickeys, do you think there will still be time to try and get a Grand Floridian photo shoot in as well?  Should I try to call and get a reservation for maybe 1:30 or 1:00 instead at BBB?  Thank you!


in my opinion the earlier you get done, the better, not matter what location.  you always need to keep in mind that there is a chance that they could be behind..at times it could be up to an hour.

..checking in early for your appt doesnt mean you'll get in quicker, if 10 ppl with earlier slots check in 10 ppl after you, all 10 will go before you.  If you check in for a 2:00 slot before all the other 2:00's then you will go before them.  

I'm not sure if you'll have a car, but DTD buses are the WORST and are slow too, w/not being at MK and having quick access to the monorail, I would allow even more extra time, you will feel more at ease and enjoy the experience w/o having to rush and if you get done sooner than expected (pics too if you get the castle or add the pkg on) then you can have time to roam the shops at dtd or check out the monorail resorts!

Have fun!!!!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

glitterkittyy said:


> I'm sure this has been asked, but this thread is so long please forgive me for repeating it....
> 
> Do you tip the FGIT at BBB?  I'd think you do, but I don't want to make a social faux pas when I take my kiddos for the first time next week!  Thanks ladies!


You can tip if you want, but  it has to be in cash handed to the FGIT 

not everyone tips bc it just started in Jan so anyone that has gone to dtd or mk locations prior to Jan would not have tipped so some do not know about it and some don't have the cash to, it's all your own personal opinion.  

Have a great time!!

..what location will you be at next week??


----------



## glitterkittyy

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> You can tip if you want, but  it has to be in cash handed to the FGIT
> 
> not everyone tips bc it just started in Jan so anyone that has gone to dtd or mk locations prior to Jan would not have tipped so some do not know about it and some don't have the cash to, it's all your own personal opinion.
> 
> Have a great time!!
> 
> ..what location will you be at next week??



Oh thank you for telling me it would have to be cash.  I rarely have cash on me!  I'll be sure to hit the ATM first.

We're having lunch at DTD so we're hitting the BBB there then on to the P&PP.  The kids are so excited!  My oldest wants to be a pirate princess.  I'm hoping they can do something for that.  If not, a regular princess hairdo will do fine with her pirate costume.  She even has an eye patch that says Pirate Princess on it.  Okay, maybe it's ME who is excited for it moreso than the kids. lmao


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

glitterkittyy said:


> Oh thank you for telling me it would have to be cash.  I rarely have cash on me!  I'll be sure to hit the ATM first.
> 
> We're having lunch at DTD so we're hitting the BBB there then on to the P&PP.  The kids are so excited!  My oldest wants to be a pirate princess.  I'm hoping they can do something for that.  If not, a regular princess hairdo will do fine with her pirate costume.  She even has an eye patch that says Pirate Princess on it.  Okay, maybe it's ME who is excited for it moreso than the kids. lmao


we recently (at mk bbb) started "cool girls" which is the same as a cool dude (w/o spiked hair) but we do the color gel and pirate treasure in the hair.

..it is 7.50 and we pull the hair into a low ponytail (if they have long enough hair to do it, if not we leave it down) and put streaks and dots of the colors: red, yellow, white, blue and green but they can pick what they want/dont want.  We put a hidden mickey on the back with the paint and then pirate treasure/pixie dust.  

I had a pirate/princess the other day who wanted the "cool girl" and it looked great on her and mom & dad were happy that they did not have to pay $50 for hair that the princess/pirate was going to be unhappy with.

If she wants a "princess" hair style.  I'm not sure at DTD BBB but at MK BBB we do have the diva hair in black w/pirate skulls and we have the pop hair in black with shiny metalic strands of dark purple that come out of it so I would rec. one of those to her if that is the route she wants to go.

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## glitterkittyy

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> If she wants a "princess" hair style.  I'm not sure at DTD BBB but at MK BBB we do have the diva hair in black w/pirate skulls and we have the pop hair in black with shiny metalic strands of dark purple that come out of it so I would rec. one of those to her if that is the route she wants to go.
> 
> HAVE FUN!!!



That's exactly what she wants.  She saw another little girl with that hair a few weeks ago and that's when she decided to be a pirate princess.  Maybe I should call to make sure they have it at DTD.  I'd hate to get there and not be able to get what she wants.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> we recently (at mk bbb) started "cool girls" which is the same as a cool dude (w/o spiked hair) but we do the color gel and pirate treasure in the hair.
> 
> ..it is 7.50 and we pull the hair into a low ponytail (if they have long enough hair to do it, if not we leave it down) and put streaks and dots of the colors: red, yellow, white, blue and green but they can pick what they want/dont want.  We put a hidden mickey on the back with the paint and then pirate treasure/pixie dust.
> 
> I had a pirate/princess the other day who wanted the "cool girl" and it looked great on her and mom & dad were happy that they did not have to pay $50 for hair that the princess/pirate was going to be unhappy with.
> 
> If she wants a "princess" hair style.  I'm not sure at DTD BBB but at MK BBB we do have the diva hair in black w/pirate skulls and we have the pop hair in black with shiny metalic strands of dark purple that come out of it so I would rec. one of those to her if that is the route she wants to go.
> 
> HAVE FUN!!!



The dtd local also has both the pirate diva hair as well as the black pop hair. the dtd local trys not do the cool girl hair style only because it was geared to be done for the boys in  our boutique but if you ask for it they may do it for you.


----------



## akdeputydog

Hi all-
We live in Alaska so our trip to Orlando will be one where we try to cover all the "must dos" . My princess (who will be 5 at WDW time) loves dress up so I think the BBB is perfect for her. I plan to bring a costume and get the middle package. Here the question....if we can only do BBB once should we try to do it before CRT (assuming we can get ressies) or do it one Fri afternoon, go to early dinner and then the Pirate and Princess Party? What would you plan...DD dressed up for CRT or the P&PP. Thanks.


----------



## princssdisnygina

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> in my opinion the earlier you get done, the better, not matter what location.  you always need to keep in mind that there is a chance that they could be behind..at times it could be up to an hour.
> 
> ..checking in early for your appt doesnt mean you'll get in quicker, if 10 ppl with earlier slots check in 10 ppl after you, all 10 will go before you.  If you check in for a 2:00 slot before all the other 2:00's then you will go before them.
> 
> I'm not sure if you'll have a car, but DTD buses are the WORST and are slow too, w/not being at MK and having quick access to the monorail, I would allow even more extra time, you will feel more at ease and enjoy the experience w/o having to rush and if you get done sooner than expected (pics too if you get the castle or add the pkg on) then you can have time to roam the shops at dtd or check out the monorail resorts!
> 
> Have fun!!!!




I completely disagree!  DTD busses have never been a problem for me!  The longest I have waited is 10 minutes!  But that is just me...
You are right, because you check in early it does not mean anything but if they are running a bit ahead of schedule you will start sooner!  Better to be safe.  I think you will be fine with your time if you cant get anything sooner... you will be hopping from place to place but you should be fine!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

akdeputydog said:


> Hi all-
> We live in Alaska so our trip to Orlando will be one where we try to cover all the "must dos" . My princess (who will be 5 at WDW time) loves dress up so I think the BBB is perfect for her. I plan to bring a costume and get the middle package. Here the question....if we can only do BBB once should we try to do it before CRT (assuming we can get ressies) or do it one Fri afternoon, go to early dinner and then the Pirate and Princess Party? What would you plan...DD dressed up for CRT or the P&PP. Thanks.



Is crt and p&pp one day after the next? If so do bbb and then crt. then the next day do early dinner and p&pp. or vise versa. The hairstyles can last 2 to 3 days depending on care(and no swimming). If not then whichever day she will get to wear the hairstyle the longest is the one I would do.


----------



## milmore104

akdeputydog said:


> Hi all-
> We live in Alaska so our trip to Orlando will be one where we try to cover all the "must dos" . My princess (who will be 5 at WDW time) loves dress up so I think the BBB is perfect for her. I plan to bring a costume and get the middle package. Here the question....if we can only do BBB once should we try to do it before CRT (assuming we can get ressies) or do it one Fri afternoon, go to early dinner and then the Pirate and Princess Party? What would you plan...DD dressed up for CRT or the P&PP. Thanks.




I was having the same problem. I had booked our DD the castle package on the night of our MNSSHP. Then i was thinking I would like to get her into BBB before CRT on her b-day as well. So I went to the Disney Store and bought her a $39 dress and brought it w/ her. I changed the castle package to the coach one and made another appointment for the day of CRT.  I actually saved myself $ doing it this way. 

When are you going to the P&PP? And when are you going to CRT? If you can only choose 1 I would do the one that she would have done earlier in the day. Also depending on the style she gets if you watch while they are doing here hair you may be able to do something up by yourself w/ the items she gets. Just a thought. I know I do up my DD hair for school sometimes. She loves to wear her "hidden Mickey's".


----------



## glitterkittyy

F.G.I.Training said:


> The dtd local also has both the pirate diva hair as well as the black pop hair. the dtd local trys not do the cool girl hair style only because it was geared to be done for the boys in  our boutique but if you ask for it they may do it for you.



Thank you so much!  I'm so looking forward to next Friday.


----------



## mikymouse

milmore104 said:


> I was having the same problem. I had booked our DD the castle package on the night of our MNSSHP. Then i was thinking I would like to get her into BBB before CRT on her b-day as well. So I went to the Disney Store and bought her a $39 dress and brought it w/ her. I changed the castle package to the coach one and made another appointment for the day of CRT.  I actually saved myself $ doing it this way.
> 
> When are you going to the P&PP? And when are you going to CRT? If you can only choose 1 I would do the one that she would have done earlier in the day. Also depending on the style she gets if you watch while they are doing here hair you may be able to do something up by yourself w/ the items she gets. Just a thought. I know I do up my DD hair for school sometimes. She loves to wear her "hidden Mickey's".



I would do BBB and CRT on the same day and then ideally go to a party the next day. My daughter's hair lasted very nicely for 2 days and she was even willing to make the ultimate sacrafice of no swimming to keep the fancy hair do. I would want the fresh look for the pictures and CRT and you could still have a very nice updo for the parties the next day or two.


----------



## Marriedmyprince

My DD's (6 and 3.5) would like to go to BBB in Aug.  Looking at the list of hairdo's I am curious  if it will work out for us.  DD6 has a short bob which is stacked up the back, so nothing really to attach hair to...  DD3 has thin just to the sholders hair, I can't get it all to reach her ponytail.  Anyone have experience with this type of hair?  Thanks, Marriedmyprince


----------



## ShellyShell

I took my DD to the BBB for her B-Day on 4/20. We also had lunch at CRT. Just wanted to share her BBB pictures.  I was a bit skeptical of them doing her hair. Thank goodness I bought my own products. If not they would've had a ruff time. In the end her hair come out great! I loved the whole experience and it was so worth it!!


----------



## ~*~Michelle~*~

can you still get pictures taken & purchase them if you don't get the castle package?  I'm bringing a dress, crown & shoes, so I don't want the castle package, but I do want pictures.


----------



## aribelle

~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> can you still get pictures taken & purchase them if you don't get the castle package?  I'm bringing a dress, crown & shoes, so I don't want the castle package, but I do want pictures.




Everyone who has a BBB makeover (no matter which package or which style) can have their photos taken.  If you're at DTD's BBB, then it's just outside WOD to the area near Guest Services (right through Arriba Bros).  If you're at MK's BBB, head down Main Street to the Photopass shop next to Tony's Restaurant.  Both places have a "studio" with a professional background and a few small props.   The Photopass photographers will take many poses of your Princess.   Oh, and they also have Photopass Photographers INSIDE the BBB's taking before, during and after pictures (don't forget to ask to have their photo taken in the throne before you leave BBB).  All those photos, and also any photos you have taken in any of the parks during your entire stay can be purchased on a Photo CD for $99.   This CD gives you a release so that you can have prints made of any of the photos, and before you order your CD you can embellish the photos with borders, logos, and characters.   

Now, you can also have those photos taken at the BBB and Studio and instead of buying the $99 CD, you can purchase individual photos that they'll print right there and give you to take....but since a 5x7 costs $15, well, I can't imagine anyone just wanting a couple of pictures,and after 7 photos at that price, it's cheaper to buy the CD anyway.  So it's a no brainer for me, lol.  

Here's a website that explains the PHotopass in much better detail: http://stitchkingdom.com/disneysphotopass/

Now, officially the "studio" is supposed to only be for people who have had some service done at BBB, but there are reports that "regular" folks have been able to slip in and have a few photos done when they aren't busy.  No guarantees of course, since there are signs saying it's for BBB customers only, but a bored Photopass photographer and a cute child...well, pixie dust works wonders.


----------



## ~*~Michelle~*~

another question.  I'm a bit concerned about when I made a reservation & an ADR.  Dd's appt for BBB is at 12:00 & our ADR at CRT is at 1:20.  Do you think that will be enough time??  I was thinking of maybe getting there earlier to see if they can get me in earlier.  What do you think?


----------



## CamAnd

*ShellyShell* Thanks for sharing your pictures.

My DD(6) will be doing BBB next Tuesday & she will be dressed as Belle also.  I was planning to get those same flip flops for her there.  Does anyone know if you can purchase them elsewhere like resort gift shops etc...???


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

Thank you for all of the help!  I was able to get the BBB appointment changed to 1:30 and our Chef Mickey's reservations for 6:30, so hopefully, we will be just fine now!  Thanks again!

Stacy


----------



## CampbellScot

ShellyShell said:


> I took my DD to the BBB for her B-Day on 4/20. We also had lunch at CRT. Just wanted to share her BBB pictures.  I was a bit skeptical of them doing her hair. Thank goodness I bought my own products. If not they would've had a ruff time. In the end her hair come out great! I loved the whole experience and it was so worth it!!



What an absolute DOLL!!! How cute!!! your little one's hair turned out perfectly princess!!! Thanks for sharing the photos!!!


----------



## Msslaydbug

This probably going to sound like a silly question but I'm going to ask anyway - LOL !!  in all the girls photos of the princess hairdo the girls have all their hair pulled back ( I have no idea if any of these girls have actual bangs). My daughter just got her haircut today and she now has bangs. When they are doing her hair will they still pull her bangs back or leave them out ? 

I just don't want to have her bangs "coming out" a couple of hours later !


----------



## adell557

Msslaydbug said:


> This probably going to sound like a silly question but I'm going to ask anyway - LOL !!  in all the girls photos of the princess hairdo the girls have all their hair pulled back ( I have no idea if any of these girls have actual bangs). My daughter just got her haircut today and she now has bangs. When they are doing her hair will they still pull her bangs back or leave them out ?
> 
> I just don't want to have her bangs "coming out" a couple of hours later !




If they have bangs they don't pull them back.  They will either leave them down straight or sweep them to the side depending on if they are heavy or light bangs.  I posted a pic of my little one who also has bangs, you see they swept them to the side.  I have also seen girls who have heavier bangs and they leave them down.

Never gave me the optionto pull back, my FGIT asked to the side or straight down.


----------



## adell557

~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> another question.  I'm a bit concerned about when I made a reservation & an ADR.  Dd's appt for BBB is at 12:00 & our ADR at CRT is at 1:20.  Do you think that will be enough time??  I was thinking of maybe getting there earlier to see if they can get me in earlier.  What do you think?



Those times are really close.  BBB is known for running late, alot of posters have said that their appointments ran 30 minutes late or more.  I assume that you are going to BBB in MK, so no commute, but I would try to get in earlier, esp. if you want to do photos


----------



## Tammysue5

Msslaydbug said:


> This probably going to sound like a silly question but I'm going to ask anyway - LOL !!  in all the girls photos of the princess hairdo the girls have all their hair pulled back ( I have no idea if any of these girls have actual bangs). My daughter just got her haircut today and she now has bangs. When they are doing her hair will they still pull her bangs back or leave them out ?
> 
> I just don't want to have her bangs "coming out" a couple of hours later !



I had worried about this as well, since both DDs have bangs. DD8 decided she wanted to keep her bangs and they accomodated her. DD5 has thick bangs and were able to have them put back... They stayed VERY well.

DD8 w/bangs







DD5 w/bangs put back


----------



## CTmommyx3

I am sure having her with the bangs is fine!  My dd has bangs that we are trying to grow out. That stuff they use whatever jel it is is so good. We had not bangs stick out, really even after sleeping!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DznyDreamz

My DD has bangs and hers were all pulled back.  I was worried at first that it wouldn't hold, but with the amount of gel, hairspray and bobbypins, there was NO way they were falling out.


----------



## disneymom1980

Tammysue5~Hi!  I was wondering if you got that Tinkerbelle outfit & crown at the BBB.  DH, DD, and I are dressing up for the MNSSHP, and DD is going to be Tinkerbelle.  I love the crown your DD has on.  DD has an appointment at the BBB on the day of the party, so if we could get all of that there, it would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## DznyDreamz

I agree - that Tink costume and crown are fantastic !!  Where did they come from?


----------



## spoilmygurl

My DD has a BBB appt on 05/11. Going to Disney will be a first for both of us   I purchased her dress from EBay months ago and I can't decide if I should look for matching shoes now, or purchase from the BBB. The dress is Belle and Sleeping Beauty (its reversable) How much are the shoes at BBB?


----------



## Msslaydbug

Thanks everyone for answering my BBB questions !


----------



## jenseib

aribelle said:


> That's the same dress she had in January, 2008.   Maybe it's just us, but we don't see this as even close to her wedding dress from the movie.....or even the white/green wedding dress you can buy at BBB.  But oh well.....it was still wonderful for my daughter to see Ariel "with legs".




I don't see it as the wedding dress either. It's definately different than the parade dress as well. That one looks more like the wedding dress, in my opinion.


----------



## jenseib

disneymom1980 said:


> Tammysue5~Hi!  I was wondering if you got that Tinkerbelle outfit & crown at the BBB.  DH, DD, and I are dressing up for the MNSSHP, and DD is going to be Tinkerbelle.  I love the crown your DD has on.  DD has an appointment at the BBB on the day of the party, so if we could get all of that there, it would be great.  Thanks!



I know I saw that crown there ,so I am assuming she got the whole thing there.


----------



## disneymom1980

Thanks jenseib.  I sure hope so because it's adorable!


----------



## Lady Trix

I just love this thread with all these cute pictures with beautifull little girls!


----------



## Marriedmyprince

Marriedmyprince said:


> My DD's (6 and 3.5) would like to go to BBB in Aug.  Looking at the list of hairdo's I am curious  if it will work out for us.  DD6 has a short bob which is stacked up the back, so nothing really to attach hair to...  DD3 has thin just to the sholders hair, I can't get it all to reach her ponytail.  Anyone have experience with this type of hair?  Thanks, Marriedmyprince



Bump Can anyone speak to my question?   Thanks!


----------



## adell557

spoilmygurl said:


> My DD has a BBB appt on 05/11. Going to Disney will be a first for both of us   I purchased her dress from EBay months ago and I can't decide if I should look for matching shoes now, or purchase from the BBB. The dress is Belle and Sleeping Beauty (its reversable) How much are the shoes at BBB?



It depends on what pair you buy, for example, Belle has a sequined shoe and a yellow "jeweled" flip flop.

Sleeping beauty has the same I believe a pink sequined shoe or jeweled flip flops.

Just so you know, the shoes are a double size, meaning the shoe comes in a size 7/8 or 9/10, so they might not fit just right, they didn't for my daughter, that is why the flip flops are a good option, or I have bought "sparkly" shoes from Target online.  They sell, pink, gold, silver, and black sparklies as my daughter calls them.


----------



## adell557

Marriedmyprince said:


> Bump Can anyone speak to my question?   Thanks!



I can speak to part of it, in regards to the thin hair that your younger daughter has.  I took my daughter when she was three last year and she has THIN hair (about as much hair as an 12 or 18 month old would have), I was worried about the same thing as what you are talking too and actually posted on this board with the same question and it was answered by a FGIT who said it would be no problem.  So we went and she was right, they used gel to keep it all up  and did a side swipe on the bangs for the part that wouldn't go back and were able to get her tiny bit of hair into a ponytail and do the fairy tale hair style that she wanted and it was super cute I attached pic of her so you can kind of see how it looked.  

As for the stacked bob, I don't know what they would do for sure?  I have seen girls that have bobs and they take as much as they can and put it into the hair tie for the diva or pop princess hair styles and leave part of it down in the back , but b/c of the hair extensions it just kind of blends and  it looks cute.


----------



## Marriedmyprince

Thanks adell557! Anyone else know about the bob or even better have pics?


----------



## Atchley

Marriedmyprince said:


> Thanks adell557! Anyone else know about the bob or even better have pics?



If you look on page 170 there are a few pictures of a princess with short hair.  Hope this helps.


----------



## madfelice

We have an appointment at the Downtown Disney BBB on June 17th(Tuesday), pretty much the 1st appointment of the day.  Are any of "our" FGMIT working that day, or is it too early to ask?
BTW, we'll probably be the only ones there with Aussie accents so we'll be easy to spot!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Marriedmyprince said:


> Thanks adell557! Anyone else know about the bob or even better have pics?



Doing hair with the bob cut is very easy and your fgit will know what to do with this hairstyle. The hair is put up and whatever is to short to put up or is unevenly cut is left down. I'm sure she can get any of the styles that she picks. What I find alot of times is that the childs hair is longer than the parents thought it was so that tends to make the parents smile. Have a good time and enjoy you BBB visit!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

madfelice said:


> We have an appointment at the Downtown Disney BBB on June 17th(Tuesday), pretty much the 1st appointment of the day.  Are any of "our" FGMIT working that day, or is it too early to ask?
> BTW, we'll probably be the only ones there with Aussie accents so we'll be easy to spot!



I do have boutique duties that day but I dont know what time I will be there. I will probably start at 8:30am so I most likely will see you there. I hope I do. See you soon!!!!!


----------



## Corjack

I have some pics!!!!!!!

































Right after we got out of the BBB at MK we went to ride the carousel and a dream maker made Gracie Honorary Princess and she rode Cinderella's special horse!!! It was REAL Disney Magic!!!


----------



## disneymom1980

Yeah, more pictures!  Thanks everyone for posting them.  I can't wait til I can post pics of my DD in October.

Corjack~Your DD is adorable.  How exciting that she got a dream that day too!

ETA
Tammysue5~I was showing my DD (5) the tinkerbelle outfit on your daughter, and she said, "That little girl is SO PRETTY!"    Just had to share.

Also, FGIT (or anyone one else who might know) can you get Tinkerbelle's wings at the BBB or just her dress?  My DD wants the wings, and if they don't have them there, I want to make sure to purchase them before we go. Thanks!


----------



## spoilmygurl

adell557 said:


> It depends on what pair you buy



thanks but what's a general range? if they're cheaper here at home, i'll get them before. if not, i won't make an extra shopping trip.


----------



## adell557

spoilmygurl said:


> thanks but what's a general range? if they're cheaper here at home, i'll get them before. if not, i won't make an extra shopping trip.



I believe they are between 20 and 30 dollars


----------



## Tammysue5

disneymom1980 said:


> Tammysue5~Hi!  I was wondering if you got that Tinkerbelle outfit & crown at the BBB.  DH, DD, and I are dressing up for the MNSSHP, and DD is going to be Tinkerbelle.  I love the crown your DD has on.  DD has an appointment at the BBB on the day of the party, so if we could get all of that there, it would be great.  Thanks!





Thankyou! We did get the Tink outfit and crown right there at the BBB. I have to admit that when DD5 first decided that morning to be Tink I was a little disappointed. I was for sure she would have chosen one of the more elaborate princesses. BUT.... we were doing this for the girls, so let her have Tink. I LOVED IT!    The crown was so beautiful, and perfect for her. I felt bad that I almost tried to talk her out of it. The outfit is pretty comfortable for the hot weather as well. (at least that is what DD5 said, she kept it on the whole time.)


----------



## spoilmygurl

adell557 said:


> I believe they are between 20 and 30 dollars




 I definetly will get them before we leave. I was thinking maybe around $13 or so. No way am I going to risk an ill fitting shoe that may not match her dress. Thank you so much for your speedy reply. I saw some gold ones at Payless yesterday that will be perfect. I'll go back and get them


----------



## mikymouse

adell557 said:


> It depends on what pair you buy, for example, Belle has a sequined shoe and a yellow "jeweled" flip flop.



I need your expertise. I am looking to buy a pair of the Belle yellow "jeweled" flip flops for my daughters friends. My daughter was transformed into Belle at the MK BBB back in March and her best friend is just in love with those flip flops that she bought home from our Disney trip. I could not find them on-line or at my local Disney store. Is there anyway to purchase them from the Magic Kingdom?
Thanks!


----------



## CTmommyx3

Where can I find a Ariel DRESS??


----------



## adell557

mikymouse said:


> I need your expertise. I am looking to buy a pair of the Belle yellow "jeweled" flip flops for my daughters friends. My daughter was transformed into Belle at the MK BBB back in March and her best friend is just in love with those flip flops that she bought home from our Disney trip. I could not find them on-line or at my local Disney store. Is there anyway to purchase them from the Magic Kingdom?
> Thanks!



You can only buy them at WDW, not online or disney store.  You may be able to call World of Disney store in Orlando directly and purchase them, but I am sure the shipping will be a pretty penny if they can even do it over the phone.  I know that they like merchandising "exclusive" WDW merchandise so you can't get it anywhere but at the world, I guess to make it unique??
But calling the World of Disney Store in DTD would be my best suggestion.


----------



## adell557

CTmommyx3 said:


> Where can I find a Ariel DRESS??



They used to sell an ariel dress at Walmart, but haven't seen it there in a while.  You can buy the wedding dress or the actual "mermaid Costume" at World of Disney in DTD if you are going there, or ebay would be my suggestion, type in Disney costumes and go through the pages!!  There are several sellers that sell the costumes.


----------



## rmjkharrisfam

How far ahead do you need to make a reservation?  We are planning a VERY last minute trip.  Am I completely out of luck?


----------



## Corjack

I made my reservation about 3 weeks before or trip. The spaces were limited but we still got it. If you do it at Downotwn Disney they do not fill up as fast!


----------



## Fire14

mikymouse said:


> I need your expertise. I am looking to buy a pair of the Belle yellow "jeweled" flip flops for my daughters friends. My daughter was transformed into Belle at the MK BBB back in March and her best friend is just in love with those flip flops that she bought home from our Disney trip. I could not find them on-line or at my local Disney store. Is there anyway to purchase them from the Magic Kingdom?
> Thanks!


If you can give me size info and a general idea of what you want I'd be happy to look for and buy/ship to you as I'll in in WDW in a few shorts days  And there is no lil princesses on my trip just big ones so there would be any but I WANTS


----------



## mickeysgirl17

I have not read through this whole thread so forgive me if this question was already answered, but............

When you do the photopass session after the BBB appointment, can you just buy those pics or do you have to get the CD at home with other pics you take during the day? I only want the pics from BBB and I don't want to spend $100 for the CD when we will only be in MK for 1 day! 

I'm hoping they just have a package just for the BBB pics.


----------



## Fire14

mickeysgirl17 said:


> I have not read through this whole thread so forgive me if this question was already answered, but............
> 
> When you do the photopass session after the BBB appointment, can you just buy those pics or do you have to get the CD at home with other pics you take during the day? I only want the pics from BBB and I don't want to spend $100 for the CD when we will only be in MK for 1 day!
> 
> I'm hoping they just have a package just for the BBB pics.


You can just buy pictures of any and all pics on your photo pass but it doesn't take long and your at 100.00 anyway. I'd look at pictures and add up prices it may just be cheaper to get CD. Which you can techinally get once you get home or pay 25.00 more and get on spot but not be able to  add borders.


----------



## adell557

mickeysgirl17 said:


> I have not read through this whole thread so forgive me if this question was already answered, but............
> 
> When you do the photopass session after the BBB appointment, can you just buy those pics or do you have to get the CD at home with other pics you take during the day? I only want the pics from BBB and I don't want to spend $100 for the CD when we will only be in MK for 1 day!
> 
> I'm hoping they just have a package just for the BBB pics.



I don't know if you can buy a cd with the pics.  If you don't want all of them, but a select few, they have some packages fo pics you can buy that have 3 poses or so, they print them right out their.


----------



## Fire14

adell557 said:


> I don't know if you can buy a cd with the pics. If you don't want all of them, but a select few, they have some packages fo pics you can buy that have 3 poses or so, they print them right out their.


The CD would have all pictures that are on your photopass on it.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Thanks for your replies. I'm just curious if they have a special package just for those who did the BBB since we will only be in MK 1 day and don't want to spend $100 for the CD just to get the BBB pics.


----------



## joy13

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Thanks for your replies. I'm just curious if they have a special package just for those who did the BBB since we will only be in MK 1 day and don't want to spend $100 for the CD just to get the BBB pics.




Are you just going to the MK and that's it?  Or are you going to be going to the other parks?  Your photopass CD would have all the photopass pictures from your entire vacation on it - not just BBB ones.  You can do whatever you want.  You can view your photopass pictures at anytime while you are at Disney and then make your decision.  If you would want so many that you would spend $100 anyway - wait until you get home and order the CD.


----------



## mamaLori05

We just got back from our trip yesturday and did BBB twice while there.  OMG....beautiful jobs done both times!!!  My dd did the classic princess (or whatever it is called) both times, once at DtD, and once at MK, and both were done slightly different.  At the MK, they left my dd's bangs out and part of the back down because she didn't think it would all go up, and then at DtD, they put the bangs back and pulled all the back up.  Both looked beautiful.  At MK my dd dressed up as Cinderella, and then at DtD my dd was Tinkerbell.  I personally think Tink was my favorite just because she is small (just turned 3) and she really did look like Tink when she was done.  She was soooo cute I almost cried!!!!  We did the photoshoot both times at both places and they did a beautiful job with those.  We did get better pics from the DtD location though, but that totally depends on the person taking pics.  Definatly worth all money and would definatly do it again next time.  Oh, and we did bring our own dresses from home, which I also would recommend.  I just found the Disney Store dresses to be a little better made and a little cuter, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

joy13 said:


> Are you just going to the MK and that's it?  Or are you going to be going to the other parks?  Your photopass CD would have all the photopass pictures from your entire vacation on it - not just BBB ones.  You can do whatever you want.  You can view your photopass pictures at anytime while you are at Disney and then make your decision.  If you would want so many that you would spend $100 anyway - wait until you get home and order the CD.



Yes, we will ONLY be going to MK.  And unfortunately, only for 1 day. (We live close enough to do this several times per year). I am familiar with the photopass service, but I'm just interested in only the BBB pics. I was just wondering if they only have a package just for the BBB pics and not the other pics for the rest of the day, because we have no interest in taking any other photopass pics for the rest of the day since we are not interested in buying a CD for a 1 day trip. We are interested in the BBB pics since this is a one time thing but we don't want to spend $100 just for a 1 day trip.

Maybe I can just borrow a good camera from a friend since mine sucks and try my best. Hopefully, they would be as nice as the professional photopass pics.


----------



## mamaLori05

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Yes, we will ONLY be going to MK.  And unfortunately, only for 1 day. (We live close enough to do this several times per year). I am familiar with the photopass service, but I'm just interested in only the BBB pics. I was just wondering if they only have a package just for the BBB pics and not the other pics for the rest of the day, because we have no interest in taking any other photopass pics for the rest of the day since we are not interested in buying a CD for a 1 day trip. We are interested in the BBB pics since this is a one time thing but we don't want to spend $100 just for a 1 day trip.
> 
> Maybe I can just borrow a good camera from a friend since mine sucks and try my best. Hopefully, they would be as nice as the professional photopass pics.




You can buy any pictures you want at the photopass stations where you go for the photoshoot.  After the photoshoot they will bring up the pictures and you can choose whatever you want.  Just don't be surprised if it costs $100 just to buy four or five pictures.  I know they are pricey.  However if you take a ton of pictures while there you are bound to get a few you like.


----------



## Fire14

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Yes, we will ONLY be going to MK.  And unfortunately, only for 1 day. (We live close enough to do this several times per year). I am familiar with the photopass service, but I'm just interested in only the BBB pics. I was just wondering if they only have a package just for the BBB pics and not the other pics for the rest of the day, because we have no interest in taking any other photopass pics for the rest of the day since we are not interested in buying a CD for a 1 day trip. We are interested in the BBB pics since this is a one time thing but we don't want to spend $100 just for a 1 day trip.
> 
> Maybe I can just borrow a good camera from a friend since mine sucks and try my best. Hopefully, they would be as nice as the professional photopass pics.


I will ask for you and get back if that would help.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Thankyou all.


----------



## joy13

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Yes, we will ONLY be going to MK.  And unfortunately, only for 1 day. (We live close enough to do this several times per year). I am familiar with the photopass service, but I'm just interested in only the BBB pics. I was just wondering if they only have a package just for the BBB pics and not the other pics for the rest of the day, because we have no interest in taking any other photopass pics for the rest of the day since we are not interested in buying a CD for a 1 day trip. We are interested in the BBB pics since this is a one time thing but we don't want to spend $100 just for a 1 day trip.
> 
> Maybe I can just borrow a good camera from a friend since mine sucks and try my best. Hopefully, they would be as nice as the professional photopass pics.




Get a photopass card from the photopass people at BBB (if you already haven't gotten one earlier in your day).  Then go to Expostion Hall after her appt and have the pictures done there.  Right there at Exposition Hall is a Kodak Photocenter where you can view and order as few or as many pictures as you want.  Or you can take your photopass card home and order as few or as many as you want over the internet.  I did not prebuy the CD either and I was glad I didn't.  I only had a few pictures I wanted from photopass, so I just ordered what I wanted when I got home.  Ordering from home was nice because I could add borders first.  Anyway - you don't have to get a CD to get your photopass pictures - you just don't get the copyrights to them without the CD.


----------



## FairyDust2008

Does anyone here just do BBB WITHOUT having a "special" event to go to?  I have dd scheduled for DDD BBB and we don't have any plans for a park that day or a character meal.  This is the day we picked to just hang out at DDD, get her princess makeover and enjoy the DDD area.  I always see posts mostly of people getting the makeover and planning the appt. around getting somewhere else for an event.  I wanted to have 1900 park fare for dinner on the day we were doing BBB in DDD, but it was booked solid.  I have the 1900 park fare on another night for dinner and for breakfast as well.  So............because we aren't doing a park on that day, there isn't any special character meal or event going on.  I was just curious as most of the time I see posts, they all regard getting the makeover to go somewhere else.  Just wondered who gets the BBB to make it an experience all to itself.


----------



## FairyDust2008

Also, can anyone give me some specific information on the "CASTLE" package.  I currently have dd booked for the crown package but wanting to change it to the Castle because dd wants to pick out her own dress at the BBB.  What all does the castle package include?  Thanks!


----------



## adell557

FairyDust2008 said:


> Does anyone here just do BBB WITHOUT having a "special" event to go to?  I have dd scheduled for DDD BBB and we don't have any plans for a park that day or a character meal.  This is the day we picked to just hang out at DDD, get her princess makeover and enjoy the DDD area.  I always see posts mostly of people getting the makeover and planning the appt. around getting somewhere else for an event.  I wanted to have 1900 park fare for dinner on the day we were doing BBB in DDD, but it was booked solid.  I have the 1900 park fare on another night for dinner and for breakfast as well.  So............because we aren't doing a park on that day, there isn't any special character meal or event going on.  I was just curious as most of the time I see posts, they all regard getting the makeover to go somewhere else.  Just wondered who gets the BBB to make it an experience all to itself.



We always do BBB in DTD on the first day that we are there so that we have the costume and the pieces to do the hair throughout the week at the different places we go.  So we will do BBB on Monday when we get there and then redress her up later in the week for 1900 park fare and castle breakfast.  I like to get as much wear out of the experience by doing it early, so by all means do it, enjoy it, and do it again later in the week at a park or Character dining.  you will see the hair do is very replicable on your own, just save all the pieces when youtake it down.


----------



## adell557

FairyDust2008 said:


> Also, can anyone give me some specific information on the "CASTLE" package.  I currently have dd booked for the crown package but wanting to change it to the Castle because dd wants to pick out her own dress at the BBB.  What all does the castle package include?  Thanks!



Castle package includes:
hair, nails, makeup, dress, shoes, crown (big crown that is themed with the princess you choose), wand, and photo package.  If you look back on the first page of the thread you can see the OP's daughter with the dress, big crown, etc. You can also see a pics of the dresses, some of the shoes etc.  You can choose to decline any of the pieces and they will take them off your total, or add any pieces and they will charge them to your bill.  

My DD likes the fairytale princess hair which comes with a little diamond tiara, so we don't get the "big princess theme crown" and so they take that off our total bill.


----------



## madfelice

F.G.I.Training said:


> I do have boutique duties that day but I dont know what time I will be there. I will probably start at 8:30am so I most likely will see you there. I hope I do. See you soon!!!!!



FANTASTIC!!!   Who should I be on the lookout for?


----------



## TinkerCarol

How is the Cinderella Dress at the boutique.  We are wondering if we should purchase the deluxe one on Main street before foing for appointment.  Dress 
At BBB doesn't look deluxe.  Thanks


----------



## gabbyrosebud

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Yes, we will ONLY be going to MK.  And unfortunately, only for 1 day. (We live close enough to do this several times per year). I am familiar with the photopass service, but I'm just interested in only the BBB pics. I was just wondering if they only have a package just for the BBB pics and not the other pics for the rest of the day, because we have no interest in taking any other photopass pics for the rest of the day since we are not interested in buying a CD for a 1 day trip. We are interested in the BBB pics since this is a one time thing but we don't want to spend $100 just for a 1 day trip.
> 
> Maybe I can just borrow a good camera from a friend since mine sucks and try my best. Hopefully, they would be as nice as the professional photopass pics.



Hi! When I went in Oct. 2006 to the BBB at DTD they had a photo package you could purchase for about $35.00. It came in a beautiful folio with the BBB logo with Cinderella on the front and when you opened it it had the Fairy Godmother on one side and 1 8 by 10 of our favorite pose on the other. We also got to pick out 4 different 4 by 6 poses for the package. It is a beautiful keepsake and well worth the money. I hope that they still do this. Could anyone verify this? I hope they do because I'm planning of getting it again this Dec at the MK location. I hope this helps.


----------



## Fire14

I know when I book my BBB appts. I just do it on a day that fits into my schedule. Usually it's a day where I'll be in area for Breakfast or don't have any special place to be until later in day.  Like this trip Decided to do it on a non breakfast day, and was planning on just enjoying Epcot F+G fest afterwards, but even best llaid plans  take turns in the road and DH, I and GF are now dining with Imagineer for lunch.  This will be closest I've ever cut it for appt and place to be.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

gabbyrosebud said:


> Hi! When I went in Oct. 2006 to the BBB at DTD they had a photo package you could purchase for about $35.00. It came in a beautiful folio with the BBB logo with Cinderella on the front and when you opened it it had the Fairy Godmother on one side and 1 8 by 10 of our favorite pose on the other. We also got to pick out 4 different 4 by 6 poses for the package. It is a beautiful keepsake and well worth the money. I hope that they still do this. Could anyone verify this? I hope they do because I'm planning of getting it again this Dec at the MK location. I hope this helps.



This is exactly what I'm looking for.  I wonder if they still do this......
anyone know? I'll be there May 14th at the MK location.


----------



## Fire14

Just returned from local Disney store, They had a super cute SLEEVELESS Tink outfit with ballet slipper type shoes and wings that had elastic stretchy bands to go over arms. Also saw Belle and Cindy dresses. I plan on going back Saturday with Camera to take pictures.


----------



## mamaLori05

Fire14 said:


> Just returned from local Disney store, They had a super cute SLEEVELESS Tink outfit with ballet slipper type shoes and wings that had elastic stretchy bands to go over arms. Also saw Belle and Cindy dresses. I plan on going back Saturday with Camera to take pictures.



I believe that is the outfit we just used this past week.  SOOO cute!!  We got a ton of compliments on it and everyone wanted to know where we got the dress and light up wings.  They were dissapointed when I told them at the disney store from home.  I thought this dress was cuter than the one sold in Disney.


----------



## adell557

mickeysgirl17 said:


> This is exactly what I'm looking for.  I wonder if they still do this......
> anyone know? I'll be there May 14th at the MK location.



Yes, you can buy the photo package still.


----------



## disneymom1980

mamalori05~Did they have the wings at Disney?  I was planning on waiting until we were at the BBB to get them, but I know DD will be upset if they don't have the wings.


----------



## vellamint

Anyone have an idea of anything a 14 year old would wear to enhance this event even if they are "cool"...lol.  They want to do this but even if they wanted to dress as a "princess" they are not allowed to because of their age.

Thanks.


----------



## LisaNJ25

vellamint said:


> Anyone have an idea of anything a 14 year old would wear to enhance this event even if they are "cool"...lol.  They want to do this but even if they wanted to dress as a "princess" they are not allowed to because of their age.
> 
> Thanks.



Where a boutique style shirt with rhinestones... could say Princes... or a  picture of  princess out of rhinestones.   They are easy to make.


----------



## adell557

vellamint said:


> Anyone have an idea of anything a 14 year old would wear to enhance this event even if they are "cool"...lol.  They want to do this but even if they wanted to dress as a "princess" they are not allowed to because of their age.
> 
> Thanks.



Just cause they can't wear the dress doesn't mean they can't wear the accessories.  They have crowns, wands, jeweled flip flops, and getting a character shirt in the princess they would want to be would be cute


----------



## Fire14

LisaNJ25 said:


> Where a boutique style shirt with rhinestones... could say Princes... or a picture of princess out of rhinestones. They are easy to make.


A lot of times I'll wear one of my many princess T shirts and my Tiara from Claires.


----------



## mamaLori05

disneymom1980 said:


> mamalori05~Did they have the wings at Disney?  I was planning on waiting until we were at the BBB to get them, but I know DD will be upset if they don't have the wings.



They do have wings there, but not as nice or as well made as the ones at the Disney store.   Definatly not any that light up.  The ones at disney were more of a white color and much smaller, than the green that they have at the disney store.  Hope that helps.


----------



## jenseib

TinkerCarol said:


> How is the Cinderella Dress at the boutique.  We are wondering if we should purchase the deluxe one on Main street before foing for appointment.  Dress
> At BBB doesn't look deluxe.  Thanks




I saw the same Cinderella dress everywhere, even at BBB. I don't think there is a deluxe one anywhere . They used o have a wedding one, but I didn't see it anywhere this past trip. So you can decide, but I beleive it's the same no matter where you go.


----------



## jenseib

rmjkharrisfam said:


> How far ahead do you need to make a reservation?  We are planning a VERY last minute trip.  Am I completely out of luck?



We did a very last minute trip too. We booked 13 days before we left. We stayed 5 nights. I booked BBB about 3 days before we left for our last day for DTD. We had a choice of times. I actually made on appointment and then called back and changed it for earlier. I thought it would a fun thing to do while waiting to go home, as we had a later flight. DD was excited about it, but she got sick the day before, and was a crab the last tow days. We went for our appointment, and she refused. So we ended up not doing it, but they did tell us the yhad open appointments all day and could come back any time if she changed her mind. I jsut bought a hiar peoce and did it myself to her. Not nearly as nice, but it di OK. She was excited to get off the plane to show Papa her hair. 
I think if we would've done it earlier in our trip she might have gone along with it. But being the last day, after being sick and a long week, she was just over stimualted.


----------



## Tammil

We are heading to the BBB in MK on 5/13.  This is a surprise for my 7 and 4 year old.  We are just getting the hair/nail package.  Are you supposed to tip for this service?  Not looking for controversy just don't want to stiff the person if tipping is expected.

Thank you!


----------



## adell557

Tammil said:


> We are heading to the BBB in MK on 5/13.  This is a surprise for my 7 and 4 year old.  We are just getting the hair/nail package.  Are you supposed to tip for this service?  Not looking for controversy just don't want to stiff the person if tipping is expected.
> 
> Thank you!



FGIT were not allowed to accept tips last year when we went, BUT from what I understand they changed that policy in January of this year allowing them to take tips if offered.  So it is personal choice, alot of people that have gone in the past don't know about the change and don't tip, and people going for the first time do, but it has to be CASH in hand, no tip line when paying with KTTW or CC., so it is un a state of flux, but I would guess it will become standard to tip as people see others tipping.


----------



## 29apr00

We're back and our trip and it was great!   DD just loved the BBB and was so excited for her princess makeover!!   I haven't gotten to the photopass pics yet, but i just wanted to post these ones!


----------



## jenseib

Tammil said:


> We are heading to the BBB in MK on 5/13.  This is a surprise for my 7 and 4 year old.  We are just getting the hair/nail package.  Are you supposed to tip for this service?  Not looking for controversy just don't want to stiff the person if tipping is expected.
> 
> Thank you!



Yes you can tip now. But in the hair industry (an I assume this would be the same) the tipping is only on the service. The rate is the same as dining 15-20%, but not on the dress, crown, etc. you are only doing servie, it sounds like ,so you wil lbe fine, but for others who do the whole thing, the tip should only be for the amount of what the service is. Of course yo uare welcomed to tip more. But don't feel like you have to tip $25-$30, when the service was only $50 of the cost of the package.


----------



## Couturier

29apr00 said:


> We're back and our trip and it was great!   DD just loved the BBB and was so excited for her princess makeover!!   I haven't gotten to the photopass pics yet, but i just wanted to post these ones!
> 
> ]



She looks so pretty!  I love the belle look and I totally love the way this hairstyle looks with the bangs.  Where did you get that dress?  Was it purchased at the BBB?  Also was this at MK or DTD?

Thanks, Dana


----------



## CTmommyx3

We went to the DTD BBB in April and I had my dd give the lady the tip. When we were checking out and got our little bag the money was back in it. So not sure if they can accept them or if it was just her choice not to?


----------



## 29apr00

Couturier said:


> She looks so pretty!  I love the belle look and I totally love the way this hairstyle looks with the bangs.  Where did you get that dress?  Was it purchased at the BBB?  Also was this at MK or DTD?
> 
> Thanks, Dana



Thanks!  the dress was purchased at the Disney Store, it's the newer Belle style that came out just before Easter this year.  It was very light and not hot or itchy for her!   

I forgot to say, i didn't get my appt.  but i did take dd's Mickey Barette that they put under the tiara in her package.     I wear it everyday now!!


Tipping:  we did tip.  I had dd get her the tip in our DISigned envelope.   She took it just fine.


----------



## vellamint

Okay what do you think of this shirt for my 14 year olds.  It doesnt look like too much and it is a little sparkly.  It says "the Perfect Fit".


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

Vellamint, I think that tank will be perfect!  My daughter, who is 11 is going to wear the blue Cinderella one.  I even bought myself one, we will be eating in the castle and we wanted something with Cinderella on it that was not too young looking.  Hace a great trip!

Stacy


----------



## DznyDreamz

Oh I love it!! Where did you get it???


----------



## PiratePrincess99

can someone please post pictures of pop princess or tell me what pictures to go to thanx


----------



## adell557

PiratePrincess99 said:


> can someone please post pictures of pop princess or tell me what pictures to go to thanx



POST #187, I think it is somewhere around page 13  or 14  the extensions that are the same color as the child's hair is the diva hairstyle, the one that has the rainbow colored extensions with the mickey clips in the front is the pop princess.


----------



## vellamint

Scrapbook Stacy said:


> Vellamint, I think that tank will be perfect!  My daughter, who is 11 is going to wear the blue Cinderella one.  I even bought myself one, we will be eating in the castle and we wanted something with Cinderella on it that was not too young looking.  Hace a great trip!
> 
> Stacy



Okay - I admit it - I bought one for each of my daughters AND one for myself because we are ALL going to BBB together....am I am baby or what?


DznyDreamz said:


> Oh I love it!! Where did you get it???



They are at Disneyshopping.com......for I think 17.99 each.   I know it will look great on the girls.....hope mine doesnt make me look too fat....I dont look as good as I used to in tanks...ROFL!!


----------



## strmtroopr96

vellamint said:


> Okay what do you think of this shirt for my 14 year olds.  It doesnt look like too much and it is a little sparkly.  It says "the Perfect Fit".




*They had these Tanks in our Disney Store today too! Ours were about 10% off because our store is closing!    I wanted to get one but even with 10% off, I still didn't want to spend the $$. LOL They had them in 3-4 different colors.*


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

Vellamint, I think you will look just fine in the tank!  I feel the same way too, I always hate how I look in shorts, I just don't have the legs for shorts! LOL
When are you heading to Disney?  We will be there in June and I am taking my daughter to the BBB as well!
Have a great trip!

Stacy


----------



## princssdisnygina

adell557 said:


> POST #187, I think it is somewhere around page 13  or 14  the extensions that are the same color as the child's hair is the diva hairstyle, the one that has the rainbow colored extensions with the mickey clips in the front is the pop princess.




Here is me with the Pop Princess last year.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

jenseib said:


> I saw the same Cinderella dress everywhere, even at BBB. I don't think there is a deluxe one anywhere . They used o have a wedding one, but I didn't see it anywhere this past trip. So you can decide, but I beleive it's the same no matter where you go.



the cindy deluxe dress is no longer made or sold on disney property. It was d/c last year. Only the blue cindy dress is avalible on disney property. sorry


----------



## adell557

What do you think is the prettiest dress at the parks?  We are going in August and DD4 will be getting a dress.  Any thoughts?  She likes dresses that are poofy and twirly.  We went last year and no question she wanted Belle, didn't even look at any of the others.  Are the other dresses comparable to the Belle in the poof department?


----------



## Corjack

I saw a little girl in a Giselle wedding dress. She was SO cute!!! I would LOVE to get that for my DD. VERY POOFY!

Jackie


----------



## Corjack

I gotta add, the one I like the LEAST was Ariel's mermaid outfit. I was kinda "showy"(as in to much skin) for a little girl and did not fit most little girls very well!

Jackie


----------



## mamaLori05

adell557 said:


> What do you think is the prettiest dress at the parks?  We are going in August and DD4 will be getting a dress.  Any thoughts?  She likes dresses that are poofy and twirly.  We went last year and no question she wanted Belle, didn't even look at any of the others.  Are the other dresses comparable to the Belle in the poof department?



At Disney personally I liked the Aurora and Jasmine outfits.  They were pretty cute on the girls.  Again, personally I have found the ones at the Disney store (at the malls or online) to be cuter, better made, and less itchy.  I have bought Tink, Cinderella, and Minnie Mouse from the Disney store.  Didn't buy any at Disney because I thought they were a bit pricey for the quality.  I get my photopass CD sometime next week (it's on it's way as we speak) so I will post some pictures of my dd then.  My favorite on her is her Tink outfit.  The Tink outfit is at the Disney store currently, but Minnie Mouse and Cinderella I bought after Halloween.


----------



## hoffman1

How many people are allowed to go back with the "princess" getting the package?  We purchased the package for our niece and I know her mom will be going in with her but I would like to go with her as well.  Her grandmother will be with us on the trip too.  I was not sure how many people were allowed to go in or how much room there is in the boutique.

thanks!


----------



## adell557

mamaLori05 said:


> At Disney personally I liked the Aurora and Jasmine outfits.  They were pretty cute on the girls.  Again, personally I have found the ones at the Disney store (at the malls or online) to be cuter, better made, and less itchy.  I have bought Tink, Cinderella, and Minnie Mouse from the Disney store.  Didn't buy any at Disney because I thought they were a bit pricey for the quality.  I get my photopass CD sometime next week (it's on it's way as we speak) so I will post some pictures of my dd then.  My favorite on her is her Tink outfit.  The Tink outfit is at the Disney store currently, but Minnie Mouse and Cinderella I bought after Halloween.



thanks i would love to see them!!!


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

I would like to see the photos as well!  We are going to the BBB next month and I am so excited for DD and DS.  

Stacy


----------



## Fire14

I'm in process of uploading pics of princess dresses from my local disney store. I have Tink, Light up wings and Tink shoes, Belle, Belle shoes, Belle wand, Cindy, Cindy shoes, Cindy wand. The dresses are 39.95 Not sure on other goodies.


----------



## Fire14

Tink Dress




Tink wings




Tink shoes


----------



## CamAnd

Thanks for all the information/pics on this thread. It's helped us plan & had a great experience too. So I'll share mine.
 We got an early Appt. at 8:10am before park opening & was so wonderful going into an empty park before the masses   DD was extremely shy throughout the experience but being so girly, I know on the inside she loved transforming into a princess as well as getting all the extra compliments she received that day.


----------



## Fire14

Belle Dress and Wand and shoes





Cindy dress and Wand




Crowns


----------



## CamAnd

hoffman1 said:


> How many people are allowed to go back with the "princess" getting the package?  We purchased the package for our niece and I know her mom will be going in with her but I would like to go with her as well.  Her grandmother will be with us on the trip too.  I was not sure how many people were allowed to go in or how much room there is in the boutique.
> 
> thanks!



hoffman 1-  We had an early appt. and it seemed that they didn't restrict the number of people who went back with their DD's.  But there *isn't *much space to sit & watch at the Magic Kingdom location.  So we had our whole party there(5 with grandma included) but we took turns staying & watching DD while the rest stayed at the waiting area at the cash registers.  I thought it was only fair & courteous towards others to do that.


----------



## desparatelydisney

If anyone is on the fence, let me say that very few things surpass my expectations but this experience did.  DD is incredibly shy with strangers.  Her FGIT was fantastic and even though she never got a smile she did get her to talk and took soooooo much time making her perfect.  We still have pixie dust in her hair and our appt was May 2!  I  was concerned waiting for our appt because it seemed hectic and crowded, but once we got back to our FGIT all the stress melted away and it seemed like we were the only ones there.

By the way, she wore Jasmine from 5pm to midnight and never complained about the costume or the shoes.  She even asked to wear it again to breakfast at the WL the next morning.  However, we have had to re-attach two or three of the coins.


----------



## mamaLori05

Fire14 said:


> Tink Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink shoes



That is the Tink outfit and wings we used.  Can't wait to show the pictures.  Sorry i have to wait until the photopass CD comes, any day now.  I relied on them so I could take video.  They did an awsome job!!

As for how many people could come in.  They had no problem with me, my dh, and my ds watching my dd get transformed.  I think as long as it's not 30 people they are fine with it.  It is pretty crowded in both locations though.  Even more so in the downtown disney one, but then again we did the downtown disney one later in the afternoon on a pirate and princess party day, and the castle one first appt midweek.  Both were great!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

For those DM and DD who would like a seek peek at the BBB check out the travel channel on 5/14/08 at 2:00pm. There is a show coming on called "Season of Disney" The Royal Treatmant. Two luck girls got to get a "Castle" makeover at the BBB at DTD. Really Nice segment for those who have not been and would like to see what goes on. Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Caitsmama

I am sure with this thread soooo long, this has been asked before, but what is the deal with MOM's who want BBB appointments? Can we do it too?? I am doing the Princess 1/2 Marathon next March, and then we have the P&P party later that night to celebrate, so i thought this would be awesome for me and my dd to do together -- she has done it several times before, but i have never done it.. LOL But, i think due to the P&P party, it would be so fun.

If any of you adults have done it, please post your pics!!


----------



## Fire14

Caitsmama said:


> I am sure with this thread soooo long, this has been asked before, but what is the deal with MOM's who want BBB appointments? Can we do it too?? I am doing the Princess 1/2 Marathon next March, and then we have the P&P party later that night to celebrate, so i thought this would be awesome for me and my dd to do together -- she has done it several times before, but i have never done it.. LOL But, i think due to the P&P party, it would be so fun.
> 
> If any of you adults have done it, please post your pics!!


 
If your 3 or older you are free to be transformed  into a princess. 
I have and will be doing again very soon. I'll see if I can pull up link to my pics for you to see.


----------



## hmdavid

Caitsmama said:


> I am sure with this thread soooo long, this has been asked before, but what is the deal with MOM's who want BBB appointments? Can we do it too?? I am doing the Princess 1/2 Marathon next March, and then we have the P&P party later that night to celebrate, so i thought this would be awesome for me and my dd to do together -- she has done it several times before, but i have never done it.. LOL But, i think due to the P&P party, it would be so fun.
> 
> If any of you adults have done it, please post your pics!!



I have not done it, but my DD's would have loved it for me to do it with them! I saw several adults at MK the night of PPP that had visited. I say do it and have a great time with your daughter. What a great way to celebrate the marathon!


----------



## Fire14

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v284/fire1314/
if you need pw it's disney I'm not sure if it's pw'd or not.


----------



## Caitsmama

Great! Thanks so much!!


----------



## glitterkittyy

Nevemind.


----------



## pixiefairy

F.G.I.Training said:


> For those DM and DD who would like a seek peek at the BBB check out the travel channel on 5/14/08 at 2:00pm. There is a show coming on called "Season of Disney" The Royal Treatmant. Two luck girls got to get a "Castle" makeover at the BBB at DTD. Really Nice segment for those who have not been and would like to see what goes on. Enjoy!!!!!!



I will have to set my dvr for that!  My dd is so excited and really doesn't know what goes on, except that she's getting her hair done, lol.


----------



## karajeboo

Just back and want to rave about BBB!  DD did NOT want to do this and I was heartbroken, but being a mom and feeling that I know what's best, I kinda made her do this.  She's 7 now and just beginning to get out of the whole princess thing.  Am I ever thankful that I stuck to my plan though because she LOVED it!!!!!!  

Before.... you can tell she's kind of hesitant....






Just getting started....






Showing off her fake nails - it was a hoot watching her try to use her hands with long nails!






Makeup!






Walking into Akershus (after riding Splash Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain) dressed as Belle, and seeing that Belle is there for photos!  It was truly magical!






Of course all the wonderful photos taken in front of the castle and on a nearly empty Main St, are on photopass and we haven't received the cd yet.  But they are beautiful!!!!

I had to do a lot of work to her hair before lunch though because she loves the thrill rides and her hair was all over the place.  I can't imagine them using any MORE hairspray and gel than they used, but believe it or not, her hair was coming out all over after about 2 hours!  Then she'd see her shadow ont he ground and freak out because there were stray hairs sticking out all over!


----------



## glitterkittyy

.


----------



## Couturier

F.G.I.Training said:


> For those DM and DD who would like a seek peek at the BBB check out the travel channel on 5/14/08 at 2:00pm. There is a show coming on called "Season of Disney" The Royal Treatmant. Two luck girls got to get a "Castle" makeover at the BBB at DTD. Really Nice segment for those who have not been and would like to see what goes on. Enjoy!!!!!!


They are also rerunning 2 more disney segments after that!  I am excited to watch!

Dana


----------



## CamAnd

karajeboo,

My daughter had the same Belle dress on for BBB last week at Magic Kingdom! I thought it was a better dress than what was sold on property because the other one seemed like it was course and itchy.  The Spring Fair dress was very comfortable for her and she received compliments on it.  I bought her the gold Belle flip flops at the resorts though.  She didn't wear the flip flops long at all  & wore regular sandals since they hurt the top of her feet.  
It was my DD's first time and she was tenative about doing it since she gets very shy & doesn't like to be in the spot light.  However, I knew she would love it since she's so girly.  So like you, I kept the appt. and she really did love the experience.  We also went into the park early before opening but didn't have time to do photopass ops(in front of an empty castle) since we would be late for the appt.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Caitsmama said:


> I am sure with this thread soooo long, this has been asked before, but what is the deal with MOM's who want BBB appointments? Can we do it too?? I am doing the Princess 1/2 Marathon next March, and then we have the P&P party later that night to celebrate, so i thought this would be awesome for me and my dd to do together -- she has done it several times before, but i have never done it.. LOL But, i think due to the P&P party, it would be so fun.
> 
> If any of you adults have done it, please post your pics!!



Go back to page 242 and you will see my pic! YES!! DO IT!!

Gina


----------



## karajeboo

CamAnd said:


> karajeboo,
> 
> My daughter had the same Belle dress on for BBB last week at Magic Kingdom! I thought it was a better dress than what was sold on property because the other one seemed like it was course and itchy.  The Spring Fair dress was very comfortable for her and she received compliments on it.  I bought her the gold Belle flip flops at the resorts though.  She didn't wear the flip flops long at all  & wore regular sandals since they hurt the top of her feet.
> It was my DD's first time and she was tenative about doing it since she gets very shy & doesn't like to be in the spot light.  However, I knew she would love it since she's so girly.  So like you, I kept the appt. and she really did love the experience.  We also went into the park early before opening but didn't have time to do photopass ops(in front of an empty castle) since we would be late for the appt.



Sounds just like us!!!!  I bought DD's dress online and loved it!  Even though it was more yellow than gold (especially when around the "real" Belle!), but I got her the Belle ballet flats and she wore them for about 5 minutes or maybe 50 steps in the park before I packed them up and she put on her crocs!  Also doesn't like to be the center of attention EXCEPT for this day!  She loved all the attention she got!  See?  We mamas DO know best!!


----------



## CamAnd

karajeboo said:


> Sounds just like us!!!!  I bought DD's dress online and loved it!  Even though it was more yellow than gold (especially when around the "real" Belle!), but I got her the Belle ballet flats and she wore them for about 5 minutes or maybe 50 steps in the park before I packed them up and she put on her crocs!  Also doesn't like to be the center of attention EXCEPT for this day!  She loved all the attention she got!  See?  We mamas DO know best!!




I did notice that too when we later went to toontown to meet up with Belle in the gold dress.  We had lunch at CRT after BBB & Belle was there in her plain(peasant?) dress & told DD to meet her later at Toontown when she changed into her gold dress.  I still liked the pic of the 2 together even if the color isn't exactly the same in my DD's pic as well as your DD's pics also came out very nice.

Oh yeah. When we watched the afternoon parade, we lucked out & got a spot against the rope as they were closing off the walkway  & the parade was about to start.  Anyway, the float for the princesses came by us that had the Beast & Belle and the Beast looked straight down at DD and waved and blew her a kiss.  Just one of the many magical moments we had last week!!!!


----------



## goldenears

Had a BBB question that I posted, but then I found this thread.  Looks like the BBB at the castle opens before the park.  Am I right???


----------



## karajeboo

goldenears said:


> Had a BBB question that I posted, but then I found this thread.  Looks like the BBB at the castle opens before the park.  Am I right???



Yes!!!  And it's magical to walk down a nearly empty Main St - but the photopass photogs are out so there are great photo opportunities!!!!


----------



## mindyd

karajeboo said:


> Yes!!!  And it's magical to walk down a nearly empty Main St - but the photopass photogs are out so there are great photo opportunities!!!!



I didn't relaize that the photo photogs would be there now I am really excited our appointment is next month.  I can't wait to see Main Street when it is not packed!


----------



## CTmommyx3

So you can have the photopass people take your picture on main street even if it is before 9?  I am planning an early appt for bbb on our next visit. I am even more excited if this is the case!!! Our family castle shot last time is like in a mob of people. LOL!!


----------



## CTmommyx3

These are a few of our pictures from April at BBB in DTD


----------



## PiratePrincess99

She is so adorable!


----------



## ElmerTinaRh

We took our dgd last May and are going again in 8 days.  Here are a few from last year.


----------



## princessmom29

karajeboo said:


> Sounds just like us!!!!  I bought DD's dress online and loved it!  Even though it was more yellow than gold (especially when around the "real" Belle!), but I got her the Belle ballet flats and she wore them for about 5 minutes or maybe 50 steps in the park before I packed them up and she put on her crocs!  Also doesn't like to be the center of attention EXCEPT for this day!  She loved all the attention she got!  See?  We mamas DO know best!!



We have the spring fair cinderella dress for BBB in Nov, and DD loves it! It is the first princess dress she has had that she doesn't say is itchy. I got the matching shoes as well and they seem to be pretty comfy for DD. We love it even though the colors aren't exactly the same. Our cinderella is more sky blue with less silver in it.


----------



## goldenears

karajeboo said:


> Yes!!!  And it's magical to walk down a nearly empty Main St - but the photopass photogs are out so there are great photo opportunities!!!!



Thanks Kara...this is great news!!

Help Needed: I am torn on when to do this...I am bringing my DD who will be turning 3 on our trip and our DF will be bringing her DD who is 5.  We are going in December. Should we bring the girls the morning of MVMCP, eat lunch at CRT and then head back to the room for a rest and then back for the party or should we schedule BBB and CRT for another day?​


----------



## Condiment Queen

Hi all! 

I booked a trip to the BBB for my cousin Ashlyn (age 11) for our upcoming trip in June. Then we are going to have the storybook lunch at Epcot. I'm really excited for her because she is such a girly girl. I have my own Princess Belle costume I thought about wearing anyway for the lunch. I'm not much of a girly girl but I did think about at least getting my hair done with her.  However, I have my own tirara I would like to use if I decide to get it done, is it ok if I bring my own?


----------



## princessmom29

Condiment Queen said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I booked a trip to the BBB for my cousin Ashlyn (age 11) for our upcoming trip in June. Then we are going to have the storybook lunch at Epcot. I'm really excited for her because she is such a girly girl. I have my own Princess Belle costume I thought about wearing anyway for the lunch. I'm not much of a girly girl but I did think about at least getting my hair done with her.  However, I have my own tirara I would like to use if I decide to get it done, is it ok if I bring my own?



I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news but unless you are under the age of ten you will not be allowed into the parks in costume unless it is for a hard ticket party like PPP or MNSSHP and it is 4:00 or later on party day. Disney's reasoning is that they don't want adults in costume mistaken for CM's.


----------



## adell557

Condiment Queen said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I booked a trip to the BBB for my cousin Ashlyn (age 11) for our upcoming trip in June. Then we are going to have the storybook lunch at Epcot. I'm really excited for her because she is such a girly girl. I have my own Princess Belle costume I thought about wearing anyway for the lunch. I'm not much of a girly girl but I did think about at least getting my hair done with her.  However, I have my own tirara I would like to use if I decide to get it done, is it ok if I bring my own?



The PP is correct, you won't be able to wear the costume, but you can  do BBB hair, nails, makeup and yes you can bring your own crown and they will put it in for you!!  No rules against crowns, jsut full costumes.


----------



## DisDancerina

adell557 said:


> The PP is correct, you won't be able to wear the costume, but you can  do BBB hair, nails, makeup and yes you can bring your own crown and they will put it in for you!!  No rules against crowns, jsut full costumes.



What about a 13 year old that looks younger for the dress?


----------



## adell557

DisDancerina said:


> What about a 13 year old that looks younger for the dress?



The official rule is no one over the age of 9 I believe, but I would venture to guess that if she is small for her age then you wouldn't have any problem. I have seen girls in the parks that look 11 or 12 with costumes on, so I would think she would be fine.  The rule is really just so people don't confuse adults with the real characters.  With the BBB in the castle now, and the fact that they sell dresses up to a size 14/16 I think they would be more lenient about the exact age.  I think it is more about size, in essence if your kid can fit in a dress that they sell at BBB than they can wear one in the parks. Just my opinion though.

Any other posters have kids dress up over the age of 9 and have a problem getting in the parks?


----------



## drcbpearce

We were just at the Castle BBB last Wed and there was a girl who looked to be in the 13 to 14 range gettiing the punk princess and was wearing the Jasmine costume.  She looked really cute when she was finished, but she did not have a 'little' girl body.  Her mother is much braver than I would be, I would not let my daughter walk around wearing that costume at a theme park if she had a body like that.  I do not know if they encountered anyone telling them otherwise once they left, but it may have been late enough  in the day that is wasn't a problem. Our appt time was 3:10, and we had to wait nearly 45 min to get in, but oh-so-worth-the-wait.

I do have to say, it was amazing to watch the transformation of my DD from a tomboy to a  .  My DS got the Cool Dude.  he was apprehensive at first, going into a 'beauty salon' full of women and girls.  But after we were finished, he got loads of compliments, so he felt !
We had the Princess Storybook lunch at Epcot the next day and all it took was a little gel to touch up the flyaway hairs.  She looked wonderful in her Belle dress and tiara.


----------



## desparatelydisney

By the way - pixie dust still in hair - 11 days and counting (and yes, I have scrubbed her scalp)...

In costume - before FGIT





During the transformation










Done


----------



## victorandbellasmom

I have BBB booked for 8:05am for our trip. After reading about the "cool dude" style for boys, i think ds would be interested in doing that too. Do i need to schedule an appointment for him too or can they squeeze him in with dd's appointment?


----------



## adell557

You need an appointment, they generally run behind anyway, so I don't know about squeezing in another person.


----------



## Couturier

desparatelydisney said:


> By the way - pixie dust still in hair - 11 days and counting (and yes, I have scrubbed her scalp)...
> 
> In costume - before FGIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the transformation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done


Hi
Is there a reason I can not see your pics?  Something pops up on my screen to sign in.  Anyone else have this problem?

Thanks, Dana


----------



## crazypants

Couturier said:


> Hi
> Is there a reason I can not see your pics?  Something pops up on my screen to sign in.  Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Thanks, Dana



Something is going on with this page... I keep getting an idisk.mac sign in popup and I'm on a window's based laptop... Mcafee is scanning now.


----------



## glitterkittyy

The popup is from desparatelydisney's pictures.  There is no direct linking to those apparently so it's asking you to log in to see the pics.  The posts (both the original and any quoting it) need to be edited to remove the pics or use a different host (photobucket is free) or the message will continue to appear.


----------



## Condiment Queen

Sorry, I didn't know about the "No costumes under 9 rule". I can understand the logic on that though. I guess they bend the rules a bit during the Star Wars Weekends because of the 501st and the Rebel Legions. I still want to wear my tiara that day. I still can't decide if I want to try and get my hair done or not. I may just put my hair up in Princess Leia Buns for the fun of it! LOL, Leia IS my favorite princess after all!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Hey guys...sorry about the problems with my pics.  I am trying to fix the problem right now.  I think it is beacuse our personal webpage used to be password only.  It should be fixed in a few minutes.  If you keep getting erros please let me know so I can take them off.  I don't want to cause other DISers problems.

MMM


----------



## desparatelydisney

Can someone please tell me if this problem has been fixed?  I have to go out for about an hour.  If people are having having problems while I am gone I will delete my pics.

Sorry again!


----------



## Condiment Queen

picks coming in loud and clear!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Condiment Queen said:


> picks coming in loud and clear!



THANKS SO MUCH.  I can leave stress-free now.


----------



## drcbpearce

adell557 said:


> You need an appointment, they generally run behind anyway, so I don't know about squeezing in another person.



They were running about 45 min behind when we were there last week at the castle and they were turning people away.  I had my ds booked 10 min before my dd b/c they told me they couldn't get the same appt time.  So when they called his name first, I asked if they could take her at the same time.  It seemed like an act of congress, but they did it.  So I wouldn't count in squeezing anyone in.  I hope you don't have your hopes up.


----------



## Msslaydbug

Thank you for sharing the pictures. All the little girls look so cute. I can't wait for our appointment next week.


----------



## cinderellamom123

Hi,
Bringing my twin 6 yr old daughters in January.  My questions are specific to the new BBB in the castle.

I notice that many of the girls have buns and small tiaras or hair extensions. 
Are these included in the package price or are they an additional fee?

From what I have read, there is a photopass opportunity.  Is this right at the BBB or somewhere else in the magic kingdom.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  I am looking at the middle of the road package that is around $50.  Will probably bring our own dresses.

Thanks
Wendy


----------



## ElmerTinaRh

cinderellamom123 said:


> Hi,
> Bringing my twin 6 yr old daughters in January.  My questions are specific to the new BBB in the castle.
> 
> I notice that many of the girls have buns and small tiaras or hair extensions.
> Are these included in the package price or are they an additional fee?
> 
> From what I have read, there is a photopass opportunity.  Is this right at the BBB or somewhere else in the magic kingdom.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  I am looking at the middle of the road package that is around $50.  Will probably bring our own dresses.
> 
> Thanks
> Wendy


We brought our tiara and dress from home.  We purchased them at Walmart before we left.  The hair extension was from the BBB at downtown disney.  We took it from the store and when we went to pay we told them not to forget to charge us for it and they said it was included in the price.  We also did the middle package.  I don't know about the photopass place.  We are going next week so I would also like to know.


----------



## desparatelydisney

We did the castle pkg (the big one) at the BBB in the castle.  It included the jasmine dress, wand, tiara, shoes, extensions, make-up and the photo pkg.  Our total pkg was $192 (I think - I had disney rewards points for 150 of it).  There are photopass guys in BBB and then you go down to exposition hall and take pictures in a studio setting.  Then you get to choose an 8x10 and 4 4x6s that they put in a special BBB folder for you.  All of the pics are on your photopass card.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

the little tiara comes w/ the fairytale princess or bun hair style the other two hair styles you can get it w/ them for an additional 10 dollars or you can bring one w/ you from home. the photopass location in the magic kingdom is in the front at exposition hall. Have a great time.


----------



## glitterkittyy

I notice that many of the girls have buns and small tiaras or hair extensions. 
Are these included in the package price or are they an additional fee?  _They are included if you pick the hair style that has them.  If not, you can add them.  The tiara is $10 to add._

From what I have read, there is a photopass opportunity.  Is this right at the BBB or somewhere else in the magic kingdom.  _As a pp said, it's at Exposition Hall (by Tony's)_

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  I am looking at the middle of the road package that is around $50.  Will probably bring our own dresses.  _I brought my own outfits and had the $49.95 package.  I had no problems with getting their pictures taken or anything.  It works out very well._


----------



## CTmommyx3

We had some great pictures done while the makeover was being done. We never did the photoshoot but I got great pictures of her during the makeover.
We also did the hair and nails package and brought a dress and crown from home.


----------



## mamaLori05

Here are some pics of our BBB experiences that I have been talking about.  The Tink is my favorite!!!  We got our photopass Cd today and the pictures are AWSOME!!  We had a great time at the BBB and would definatly recommend it to everyone.  This is my first time posting pics, so let me know if it worked.


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

Those are great photos! Thanks for sharing!  I cannot wait for our appointment next month!

Stacy


----------



## mamaLori05

we as well did the middle of the road package for the Cinderella one, and the lowest package for Tink.  We had no problems doing the photoshoot and loved it.  They just added them onto our photopass at no charge no questions asked.  In fact they told us we could come back later if we wanted to all wear matching shirts for a family pic.


----------



## spoilmygurl

We just got back from doing BBB at MK at 8:05am. There were photopass people out when we got done. (Most of the pictures are missing from my photopass card so we're waiting for a response from our email we sent to customer service  ) Hopefully they find them. Here's a couple that we have


----------



## capturedfairy

Is that Tink dress the one bought at WDW? or where??? I love it!!!! YOur daughter is soooooo adorable.

We are going In Sept. and daughter wants to be tink. I like the fact that it is a short sleeve, short dress, not long and long sleeves like some I have seen.I am sooooo excited.


----------



## mamaLori05

I bought that Tink dress and wings at the Disney Store.  The wings even light up, so it was pretty neat at night.  They do have at tink dress at Disney, but my personal opinion is that it was not as cute or as well made.  It was also a lot more scratchy than the one we bought.  

The above Tink dress is also a onesie so you don't have to worry about undies showing or anything like that.  It's all one piece, and the snaps don't seem to be too hard for the girls to undo.  My dd is potty trained and has been for quite some time and no problems undoing the onesie part when she needed to.  

I originally wan't going to buy her that dress, just wait and see what there was in Disney, but I was glad I did.  It ended up being my favorite dress on her, and hers as well since it is nice and cool and comfy to wear.


----------



## Couturier

mamaLori05 said:


> I bought that Tink dress and wings at the Disney Store.  The wings even light up, so it was pretty neat at night.  They do have at tink dress at Disney, but my personal opinion is that it was not as cute or as well made.  It was also a lot more scratchy than the one we bought.
> 
> The above Tink dress is also a onesie so you don't have to worry about undies showing or anything like that.  It's all one piece, and the snaps don't seem to be too hard for the girls to undo.  My dd is potty trained and has been for quite some time and no problems undoing the onesie part when she needed to.
> 
> I originally wan't going to buy her that dress, just wait and see what there was in Disney, but I was glad I did.  It ended up being my favorite dress on her, and hers as well since it is nice and cool and comfy to wear.


I like this Tink dress way better than the one we got at BBB, my DD wings kept falling off and she said it was not comfortable.  This time I am going to purchase the outfits ahead at the Disney store also.  So those wings light up huh???  That is TOTALLY COOL!  We may have to get some, lol.

Dana


----------



## capturedfairy

mamaLori05 said:


> I bought that Tink dress and wings at the Disney Store.  The wings even light up, so it was pretty neat at night.  They do have at tink dress at Disney, but my personal opinion is that it was not as cute or as well made.  It was also a lot more scratchy than the one we bought.
> 
> The above Tink dress is also a onesie so you don't have to worry about undies showing or anything like that.  It's all one piece, and the snaps don't seem to be too hard for the girls to undo.  My dd is potty trained and has been for quite some time and no problems undoing the onesie part when she needed to.
> 
> I originally wan't going to buy her that dress, just wait and see what there was in Disney, but I was glad I did.  It ended up being my favorite dress on her, and hers as well since it is nice and cool and comfy to wear.





Thanks  I just saw it at Disneyshopping.com!!! Its sooooo pretty. Thanks again


----------



## Condiment Queen

I do have to admit that that tink dress is really cute! Makes me wish they made some for "big kids" LOL!


----------



## AngieBelle

New dresses are starting to pop up at MK!  We just got a new Tink and a new Snow White.  Sorry, I don't have pictures yet.  I was also recently at DL, and they had new Jasmine and Aurora dresses too.  I assume we'll get them next. They are replacing the older ones.  The Ariel wedding dress is gone and a beautiful new aqua Ariel dress is out, but we don't yet have it at the BBB.  It looks like the dress Ariel wears when she appears at the Norway princess meals.


----------



## princessmom29

AngieBelle said:


> New dresses are starting to pop up at MK!  We just got a new Tink and a new Snow White.  Sorry, I don't have pictures yet.  I was also recently at DL, and they had new Jasmine and Aurora dresses too.  I assume we'll get them next. They are replacing the older ones.  The Ariel wedding dress is gone and a beautiful new aqua Ariel dress is out, but we don't yet have it at the BBB.  It looks like the dress Ariel wears when she appears at the Norway princess meals.



Oh please, oh please show us the new dresses!  

Seriously, can't wait to see them. I am spending my time waiting for Nov. park hours and any diversion at this point is welcome!!!!


----------



## adell557

AngieBelle said:


> New dresses are starting to pop up at MK!  We just got a new Tink and a new Snow White.  Sorry, I don't have pictures yet.  I was also recently at DL, and they had new Jasmine and Aurora dresses too.  I assume we'll get them next. They are replacing the older ones.  The Ariel wedding dress is gone and a beautiful new aqua Ariel dress is out, but we don't yet have it at the BBB.  It looks like the dress Ariel wears when she appears at the Norway princess meals.



Dying to see the dresses! Can you tell me how the Aurora dress has changed? DD thinks thats which one she wants, and don't know if I should go ahead and get the one that is out right now or wait for the new?

Also, any change with the Cindy dress?  DD loves cindy but not the dress.


----------



## AngieBelle

princessmom29 said:


> Oh please, oh please show us the new dresses!
> 
> Seriously, can't wait to see them. I am spending my time waiting for Nov. park hours and any diversion at this point is welcome!!!!




I'll try to get a picture of them some time this week!

I'm trying to remember the new Aurora dress from DL...I know it actually had little straps to hold up the sleeves.  The old ones are always falling off the little girls' shoulders.  The fabric looked nicer too.

The new Snow White dress has a lacey collar, more detailing on the bodice and sleeves, and has a design on the skirt rather than all over sparkles.  It seems to be really popular- I'm suddenly seeing more Snow Whites than before.  The new Tink is a brighter shade of green and is designed to look more like leaves.  It has a bubble skirt and is no longer a leotard like the old one, so if you choose it, you might want some shorts underneath as it's a bit short!

No new Cindy dress has surfaced yet, but rumor is that all the princesses are getting new dresses.  DL had both the current Cindy dress and a new long sleeved one.


----------



## ms*mountaineer

I would also love to see the new Snow White dress!   I remember seeing one in the little shop in MK outside the Snow White ride and loving it (even though I'm not a Snow White fan) - but I haven't see any pictures that look like this dress I remember seeing.

Someone!  pictures!


----------



## karajeboo

I'm really anxious to see these dresses, too!  We were just there last week but I didn't pay much attention to them.  We got DD's Belle dress online and it was beautiful!  And though I've never been a SW fan, I saw a couple of beautiful gowns on little girls while we were there.  May have been the new gowns???


----------



## F.G.I.Training

AngieBelle said:


> I'll try to get a picture of them some time this week!
> 
> I'm trying to remember the new Aurora dress from DL...I know it actually had little straps to hold up the sleeves.  The old ones are always falling off the little girls' shoulders.  The fabric looked nicer too.
> 
> The new Snow White dress has a lacey collar, more detailing on the bodice and sleeves, and has a design on the skirt rather than all over sparkles.  It seems to be really popular- I'm suddenly seeing more Snow Whites than before.  The new Tink is a brighter shade of green and is designed to look more like leaves.  It has a bubble skirt and is no longer a leotard like the old one, so if you choose it, you might want some shorts underneath as it's a bit short!
> 
> No new Cindy dress has surfaced yet, but rumor is that all the princesses are getting new dresses.  DL had both the current Cindy dress and a new long sleeved one.







YES ANGIBELLE IS RIGHT!!! THE NEW DRESSES ARE IN AND THE BBB NOW HAS THEM. WE HAVE THE NEW TINK, SNOW WHITE, ARIEL AND A PRINCESS DRESS THAT HAS CINDY, BELLE AND AURORA ON THE FRONT EMBLEM. THE PRINCESS DRESS IS ALL WHITE AND CAN BE WORN WITH CINDY, BELLE OR AURORA SHOES AND CROWN. NOT SURE HOW LONG THIS DRESS WILL LAST THOUGH THE STICHING ON THIS DRESS IS NOT GOOD AT ALL. I WILL TELL YOU IF THEY PULL THIS DRESS. ALL THE DRESSES WILL BE REPLACED IN THE NEXT 2 WEEKS.


----------



## 3prettyprincesses

Thanks for the information!!     Do you happen to know the cost of these new dresses??  Also, do the girls get to keep a little bag or something when they're done?  I've seen numerous pictures of little girls at the BBB with a pink bag.  Thanks!


----------



## karajeboo

As for the pink bag, yes, they put the comb in there (don't know why they tell you to bring your own when they have one there that they send home!), the leftover makeup tray, and extra face adornments, plus extra nails if they opt for the fake nails.  I don't know about nail polish.


----------



## glitterkittyy

karajeboo said:


> I don't know about nail polish.



The nail polish goes in too.  In fact, they gave them both colors not just the one that they chose.  My kids were just as excited about their pink bag as they were about their makeover itself. lol


----------



## CTmommyx3

karajeboo said:


> As for the pink bag, yes, they put the comb in there (don't know why they tell you to bring your own when they have one there that they send home!), the leftover makeup tray, and extra face adornments, plus extra nails if they opt for the fake nails.  I don't know about nail polish.



We got 2 things of the nail polish in our bag with the other stuff.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

3prettyprincesses said:


> Thanks for the information!!     Do you happen to know the cost of these new dresses??  Also, do the girls get to keep a little bag or something when they're done?  I've seen numerous pictures of little girls at the BBB with a pink bag.  Thanks!



yes, the prices for ariel, snow white and tinkerbelle are 64.95. the price for the white princess dress is a deluxe dress and that is 85.00. this dress is very steep in price and as I said I dont think this dress will be available long at all.


----------



## kellig

Are they in the process of replacing the dresses now?  We have appts set up for 05/26 at the MK BBB and I am hoping they have them up by then.  
F.G.I.T. - do you think they white princess deluxe won't last because it will be popular or because the quality is not as good?

9 more days till our trip!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

kellig said:


> Are they in the process of replacing the dresses now?  We have appts set up for 05/26 at the MK BBB and I am hoping they have them up by then.
> F.G.I.T. - do you think they white princess deluxe won't last because it will be popular or because the quality is not as good?
> 
> 9 more days till our trip!!!



The quality is not good. While I was there on tues. 4DM bought the dress and all 4 brought them back. I spoke with someone and she said it might be d/c by the end of this week. They are beautiful dresses with the "poofy" factor but not that well put toghether.


----------



## kellig

F.G.I.Training said:


> The quality is not good. While I was there on tues. 4DM bought the dress and all 4 brought them back. I spoke with someone and she said it might be d/c by the end of this week. They are beautiful dresses with the "poofy" factor but not that well put toghether.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## mindyd

We are going next month and I am doing the big package for both of my daughters is it a set amount or is everything seperate and depending on what they pick is more?  Last time we went I just did the small package but would like to know how much to expect.  I think they want to be Tink and Cinderella.


----------



## lala3291

F.G.I.Training said:


> YES ANGIBELLE IS RIGHT!!! THE NEW DRESSES ARE IN AND THE BBB NOW HAS THEM. WE HAVE THE NEW TINK, SNOW WHITE, ARIEL AND A PRINCESS DRESS THAT HAS CINDY, BELLE AND AURORA ON THE FRONT EMBLEM. THE PRINCESS DRESS IS ALL WHITE AND CAN BE WORN WITH CINDY, BELLE OR AURORA SHOES AND CROWN. NOT SURE HOW LONG THIS DRESS WILL LAST THOUGH THE STICHING ON THIS DRESS IS NOT GOOD AT ALL. I WILL TELL YOU IF THEY PULL THIS DRESS. ALL THE DRESSES WILL BE REPLACED IN THE NEXT 2 WEEKS.



Thanks for the info! We are going in August and we love Ariel.  What does the new Ariel dress look like?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

lala3291 said:


> Thanks for the info! We are going in August and we love Ariel.  What does the new Ariel dress look like?



The new ariel dress is seafoam green. It has short sleeves that are trimmed in silver lace/eyelet. Its ankle lengh and has a light seafoam green tutle over the main green skirt. The bodice also has trim of silver eyelet/lace on it. Its a VERY BEAUTIFUL dress. I thought it was a deluxe dress when I first saw it. You WILL LOVE it.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

mindyd said:


> We are going next month and I am doing the big package for both of my daughters is it a set amount or is everything seperate and depending on what they pick is more?  Last time we went I just did the small package but would like to know how much to expect.  I think they want to be Tink and Cinderella.



When you do the "Castle" pkg everything is rung up seperately. so say you do cinderella, Dress 64.95 shoes 28.00 wand 18.00 crown 18.00 hair, makeup, nails 49.95 and photopackage 29.95. This is how it will list on your reciept. If you dont want something then it will not be charged.


----------



## legalsea




----------



## AngieBelle

The castle BBB has already pulled the white dress off the shelves due to poor quality.


----------



## Blaze12

Any FGIT working on THIS MONDAY?? (May 19th) We have an appointment at the Castle in the morning! I would love to have a DIS member do my daughter!!!!!!!!!!  

Also, I will take photos of the new dresses if they are up when I am there everyone!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

AngieBelle said:


> The castle BBB has already pulled the white dress off the shelves due to poor quality.



Yes, the white dress I talked about has been pulled at DTD local as well due to poor quality. sorry ladies.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Blaze12~ I am expecting to see photos when you return!


----------



## ms*mountaineer

Blaze12 - if you could get pictures to post, that would be wonderful!


----------



## Couturier

I agree, we cant wait to see pics of the new outfits!  I am not sure on getting the castle package for my will be 3 yr old.  We did this before with my dd 9 at the time, and we did the outfit, but I saw others I liked better purchased elsewhere.  I would REALLY love to do the whole pkg, but as of now, I am not crazy about the outfits.

Dana


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

My dd will be 9 when we go & I am thinking of gettint the Crown package - this may be a funny question but do you tip when it is done?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## mindyd

F.G.I.Training said:


> When you do the "Castle" pkg everything is rung up seperately. so say you do cinderella, Dress 64.95 shoes 28.00 wand 18.00 crown 18.00 hair, makeup, nails 49.95 and photopackage 29.95. This is how it will list on your reciept. If you dont want something then it will not be charged.




Thanks you thats what I thought!


----------



## karajeboo

We tipped $10 but the FGIT seemed like this was unusual?


----------



## Blaze12

I will take them!!!!! I cant wait to see the new dresses.  I am leaving in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamaLori05

F.G.I.Training said:


> Yes, the white dress I talked about has been pulled at DTD local as well due to poor quality. sorry ladies.



Okay, I have to ask.  Do you think the new dresses are made better than the previous dresses.  Also is the material less scratchy and hard as the previous material was.  What about the Jasmine outfit.  Is the material a little thicker, what does it look like?  

sorry for all the questions, and I hope no one takes this as me bashing the older dresses.  I really did think they were cute, just too scratchy for my dd.


----------



## Angieandpooster

I have enjoyed looking at all of the pretty princesses on this thread.

I booked both of my DDs for June 23rd. We're really excited!!


----------



## Blaze12

Oh NO, I just had a thought??? Are they changing the accessories too?? I wanted to get a pair of some of the flip flops they sell, DD LOVES THEM!!


----------



## adell557

Pics please please please, we are going in August and I am dying to see the dresses, I also hope those jeweled flip flops are still there, DD loves them tool


----------



## mbpilsner

Hi- Just got back from our trip!  We took our 4yr old to the castle location and did the castle package for her.  Appt. scheduled for 9 (side note- take advantage of being in park early and get photopass to do pics of family with castle behind before streets filled- they turned out so much cuter!)- BBB running about 15-20 min behind. 
Still old style dresses at BBB (5/7), but by end of our trip we did see the new Ariel one at the Emporium, and it's gorgeous!  Also, if your daughter wants the gloves that match the dresses or any accessory other than shoes, crown and wand, pick them up ahead of time!  Our daughter had her heart set on gloves and we couldn't get them at bbb like I thought!  Jeweled flip flops were still there- by the end of the day they did leave some blisters though so bring a few bandaids just in case!!! 
Had the pics done and prints made, but also had added to photopass.  
For all those having problems getting CRT bfast reservations- when we were finished and paying at bbb, they asked us, and had been asking everyone else if they wanted to go over to bfast because CRT had availability.  So- there's hope for those still trying for that breakfast!


----------



## hollisterluva92

I totally wish I could do that! That would have been so awesome if they had that when I was younger.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

mamaLori05 said:


> Okay, I have to ask.  Do you think the new dresses are made better than the previous dresses.  Also is the material less scratchy and hard as the previous material was.  What about the Jasmine outfit.  Is the material a little thicker, what does it look like?
> 
> sorry for all the questions, and I hope no one takes this as me bashing the older dresses.  I really did think they were cute, just too scratchy for my dd.



The dresses are supposed to be less scratchy than the old dresses. Tinks new dress is still if not more scratchy in my opinion. Jasmines new outfit I have not seen yet so cant comment. Please remember that when the BBB opened the dresses we had were not made to be worn everyday. It took 2 years of the BBB and complaints from out loyal fans to change things. I do hope the new dresses will be a better wear for our DP. I hope this helps some.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Blaze12 said:


> Oh NO, I just had a thought??? Are they changing the accessories too?? I wanted to get a pair of some of the flip flops they sell, DD LOVES THEM!!



The shoes will be changing as well. The jeweled flip flops in gold and silver will be the staples. The purple and green will be d/c as they sell out. But yes aurora, ariel, and tink will get new shoes soon as well. The crowns and wands are supposed to stay the same at least for now.


----------



## givens1026

My DD has a res. at BBB for May 26th at 8:10 am.  I was curious how long this takes?  She will be getting the castle package.  

My hopes are to be able to see the rope drop and possibly get to see or do something "extra" special  like wake up tink.


----------



## givens1026

Oh, by the way long time reader.  First time poster!  Awesome site!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

i cannot wait to see the new dresses! from all the descriptions here they sound wonderful!


----------



## adell557

DISCLAIMER:  I don't know if this is one of the new dresses or not, I am asking if it is.  Is this a pic of the new Ariel dress you can find at BBB?????  Those of you that have been to see the new dresses?  Is this it???





[/IMG]


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Does anyone know where you can find the barrettes if not the same ones, similar to the one's used at BBB that are the mickey heads? I want to use them in my Flower girls hair for my wedding? TIA


----------



## karajeboo

givens1026 said:


> My DD has a res. at BBB for May 26th at 8:10 am.  I was curious how long this takes?  She will be getting the castle package.
> 
> My hopes are to be able to see the rope drop and possibly get to see or do something "extra" special  like wake up tink.



OUr appt was for 8:05 last week and we were out of there in about a 1/2 hour.  BUT, we tried to get out for rope drop and there's just no way to get OUT of the park because the people are packed in so tightly to get in.  So we walked up the train platform and watched it from the backside.  Then we hurried down when they were finished and DD was able to meet several characters and they were leaving the train station.


----------



## mamaLori05

Leleluvsdis said:


> Does anyone know where you can find the barrettes if not the same ones, similar to the one's used at BBB that are the mickey heads? I want to use them in my Flower girls hair for my wedding? TIA



We saw them just about everywhere on our last trip just a few weeks ago.  They were just outside the BBB in DTD, at the Pop Cent. gift shop, GF gift shop, and basically anywhere the dresses were sold.  They were $10.

If you want them and aren't going to disney or need them before hand you can call the Disney merchandising # and they can ship them to you.


----------



## princssdisnygina

hollisterluva92 said:


> I totally wish I could do that! That would have been so awesome if they had that when I was younger.




You can do that!!  You can be a big princess!!  I was! TWICE!!


----------



## FairyDust2008

If you go to the Downtown Disney BBB location and choose the castle package, where do they take your picture portraits?  I hear people talking of the MK BBB where they get pictures in the rose garden, etc.  Where do you get your pics taken for DDD location?  Also, is it better to have an earlier appt. versus later or does it really matter and is all about your preference?


----------



## seobaina

princssdisnygina said:


> You can do that!!  You can be a big princess!!  I was! TWICE!!



Yep, we did this too! And apparently the oldest princess they have had there was 92 years young! Go her!!!


----------



## PiratePrincess99

FairyDust2008 said:


> If you go to the Downtown Disney BBB location and choose the castle package, where do they take your picture portraits?  I hear people talking of the MK BBB where they get pictures in the rose garden, etc.  Where do you get your pics taken for DDD location?  Also, is it better to have an earlier appt. versus later or does it really matter and is all about your preference?



The DTD the pictures are taken in a photo studio which is located right next to mickey's sports store. The pictures come out really cute.


----------



## minnie2

This thread is so fun!  I can't  wait to book this for my litte girl next week!   

I am really hoping to get into the one in the Castle!  

 I did want to mention I called them today and i ahd to check to see if the makeup was safe for my daughter since she has Celiac and yippee it is gluten free!  Sounds silly but any mom's out there with kids with Celiac or allergies you would know how exciting this is!  

 I love that so many adults are doing it too I am so tempted ut I think I will stick with my Mickey/minnie ears


----------



## mickeysgirl17

I took my DD5 to BBB for her birthday on May 14th. Everything worked out good and she loved it. We did the coach package with only hair and nails. I brought the dress from home to save money. She chose the fairytale princess look. Here are some pics:


----------



## Couturier

FairyDust2008 said:


> If you go to the Downtown Disney BBB location and choose the castle package, where do they take your picture portraits?  I hear people talking of the MK BBB where they get pictures in the rose garden, etc.  Where do you get your pics taken for DDD location?  Also, is it better to have an earlier appt. versus later or does it really matter and is all about your preference?


We were told to get an early appt and we got the first one at DTD on the day we went.  BOY were we glad!  We were there just about 45 mins (takes my dd forever to pick anything out, lol) and there was a line of princesses waiting to get into their appts.  

Have a GREAT time and post pics!
Dana


----------



## F.G.I.Training

adell557 said:


> DISCLAIMER:  I don't know if this is one of the new dresses or not, I am asking if it is.  Is this a pic of the new Ariel dress you can find at BBB?????  Those of you that have been to see the new dresses?  Is this it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Yes. That is the new ariel dress.


----------



## mamaLori05

F.G.I.Training said:


> The dresses are supposed to be less scratchy than the old dresses. Tinks new dress is still if not more scratchy in my opinion. Jasmines new outfit I have not seen yet so cant comment. Please remember that when the BBB opened the dresses we had were not made to be worn everyday. It took 2 years of the BBB and complaints from out loyal fans to change things. I do hope the new dresses will be a better wear for our DP. I hope this helps some.




Thanks so much for your help and honesty.  Like I said, I really do like the looks of the BBB dresses, I just can't spend the money on it knowing my dd won't wear it because it's too scratchy.  Everything else about the BBB I LOVE...and so did my dd.  We will definatly be returning next time we come.


----------



## mamaLori05

minnie2 said:


> This thread is so fun!  I can't  wait to book this for my litte girl next week!
> 
> I am really hoping to get into the one in the Castle!
> 
> I did want to mention I called them today and i ahd to check to see if the makeup was safe for my daughter since she has Celiac and yippee it is gluten free!  Sounds silly but any mom's out there with kids with Celiac or allergies you would know how exciting this is!
> 
> I love that so many adults are doing it too I am so tempted ut I think I will stick with my Mickey/minnie ears



Another GREAT thing abou the make-up is that it comes off very easily.  With just water and a wash cloth.  Also no staining the clothes!!!  Trust me my 3 yr old dd and our little neighbor girl got into it the other day and it was everywhere!!!  They had a great time apparently!!  It washed right off and was sooo easy to clean up.  THANKS BBB  for making this makeup easy on the parents!!


----------



## jj1403

I can't wait to see the new Dresses...  Or ist it only a New Ariel dress since the other one was pulled??

Does anyone know who early the buses start running?  We have an 8am appointment and I'm trying to decide how early we should get there??


----------



## IdoBeliveinFairies

all these pics look so great. my little girl can't wait to be transformed into a princess. However she is already having a difficult time picking her princess dress..lol


----------



## rangermom

Here are some pics from DD's trip last May.  Still trying to convince DH to let her do it again in October for the MNSSHP.  We got the Castle package and she still wears the dress.  I felt that it was a great expereince for DD




http://lh5.ggpht.com/jnkmorris/RoBym_eloEI/AAAAAAAAAAo/33z-fBT6UrE/2005_0219Image0013.JPG?imgmax=512


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I really think BBB is a good idea but sadly my youngest DD wont be old enough for our tyrip in July. So my plan is to do the girls hair and nails myself, I found some pixie dust at Sallys.  Plus the youngest wants to go as Minnie Mouse one day.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

jj1403 said:


> I can't wait to see the new Dresses...  Or ist it only a New Ariel dress since the other one was pulled??
> 
> Does anyone know who early the buses start running?  We have an 8am appointment and I'm trying to decide how early we should get there??



No, The new dresses we have so far are ariel and snow white. Once again all dresses will be replaces with new ones so look out for them. I think the buses start running at around 6:00am.


----------



## pakhowe

OK I have to admit I didn't look through all the pages, just too many, but does anyone have any pics of the boys styles?  Going in Aug w/DSx2 and considering this or the barber shop someone wrote about on pg 1


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

I am wondering the same thing about the boy styles.  My DS is going next month.  Thank you for any help on this!


----------



## CTmommyx3

I am also wondering about the boys cool dude things!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I really think BBB is a good idea but sadly my youngest DD wont be old enough for our tyrip in July. So my plan is to do the girls hair and nails myself, I found some pixie dust at Sallys. Plus the youngest wants to go as Minnie Mouse one day.


 

Have you thought about taking them to the babershop they will do your two  year olds hair and I have seen several girls pics that have had it done and its cheaper.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I didn't dig too far but someone has photos posted  on page 7 of their ds I know there are others but they are pretty much the same.


----------



## SmallWorld71

Sorry if this has already been asked, but you are all so knowledgable I thought you might know the answer.  
Do you need to make appointments for the barbershop on Main Street? We are doing CRT in August, but I thought the barbershop would be fun for DS9 and DD5 instead of doing the BBB.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

SmallWorld71 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but you are all so knowledgable I thought you might know the answer.
> Do you need to make appointments for the barbershop on Main Street? We are doing CRT in August, but I thought the barbershop would be fun for DS9 and DD5 instead of doing the BBB.



Actually they don't take appointments, it is a first come first serve type of line.  We got there in the morning, around 10:00 I think and we waited about 45 minutes to get the girls' hair cut.


----------



## SmallWorld71

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Actually they don't take appointments, it is a first come first serve type of line.  We got there in the morning, around 10:00 I think and we waited about 45 minutes to get the girls' hair cut.




Thank-you


----------



## katlady

Blaze12 said:


> Any FGIT working on THIS MONDAY?? (May 19th) We have an appointment at the Castle in the morning! I would love to have a DIS member do my daughter!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, I will take photos of the new dresses if they are up when I am there everyone!!



We have an appointment for our daughter this Monday (May 19th) at 8 a.m.  We also have breakfast at 10:15 at CRT.  My daughter is just turning 3 and I am praying she will wake up on the right side of the bed.  It should be fun!


----------



## Blaze12

I will see you there then most likely!!!  I will be the one with a little blonde coming dressed in the Gold and Blue Cinderella dress, and a 1 year old (not getting done) dressed as Cinderella too!!  I am a tall blonde.  I love meeting other DIS members!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaze12

PS.  We are doing it for DDs 4th birthday, we did it last year on her 3rd too, and she LOVED IT!!!!  If you can, order the CD before you leave for the discount.  It is worth it.  

WOO HOO, leaving in 2 hours!!!!!!!!  (Of course, we live in FL and it is only a 2.5 hour drive!)


----------



## jenseib

adell557 said:


> What do you think is the prettiest dress at the parks?  We are going in August and DD4 will be getting a dress.  Any thoughts?  She likes dresses that are poofy and twirly.  We went last year and no question she wanted Belle, didn't even look at any of the others.  Are the other dresses comparable to the Belle in the poof department?



I personally am not a fan of the Belle dress. I jsut don't care for it, but my DD thinks it's pretty. We got the Sleeping Beauty one and I thought it was Gorgeous and very poofy. She did lots of swirling. We also got Ariels wedding dress and lots of swirling with that as well.


----------



## jenseib

F.G.I.Training said:


> Yes. That is the new ariel dress.



Well I'm not sure if I like that dress??? Hopefully it looks better on. We like swirly ones and that one seems straighter. But it is hard to tell on the hanger too.  Really glad we bought the Ariel wedding dress and Sleeping Beauty last trip as though were my favorites!  Anxious to see the new Snow White.  That was my third choice to buy.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

HELP!!!  Does anyone have pics of teenagers at BBB??   We are taking the brownie troop to BBB on 5/31.  We have 2 cadets that will be with us and they think they are too old for BBB and I am trying to convince them otherwise!!


----------



## mamaLori05

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> HELP!!!  Does anyone have pics of teenagers at BBB??   We are taking the brownie troop to BBB on 5/31.  We have 2 cadets that will be with us and they think they are too old for BBB and I am trying to convince them otherwise!!



I know they aren't too old for it, but I could see how they would think that.  My advice would be just to leave it alone.  If they already don't want to do it, I could see how they would feel even more uncomfortable when they get there and see tons of little girls in the chairs.  To someone who wants to do this, it wouldn't bother them at all, but to someone who doesn't want to, I would think it would stand out even more.  Even though they would probably have a ton of fun doing it, they might have just as much fun being helpers and watching the younger ones get made over.  I know that's not really the advice you were looking for, but I hope it helps some.


----------



## DisDancerina

Does anyone know when the halloween costumes are availible online at disney.com? I'm 13 and leaving in July for WDW, I'm doing BBB and I would like a dress for pictures. I'm going to DL in October/November for Halloween, so I'd need a dress for that anyway. I'm an adult size, so I can't get the little kid ones or look on ebay and such. Any ideas or a date?

Thanks, 

Dani


----------



## PiratePrincess99

At disney they only sell children sizes but you may fit in a xl. If not maybe try party city or the internet for a dress. I am 17 i went last year whaen i was 16 and dresses up as Cinderlla but my mom made it for me. I am going agian in Oct. for my 18th b-day and going to be Jasmine.


----------



## aripantaloon

We just got back.  DD4 went to the MK BBB location and had the middle package done.   She had a GREAT time!!  I still have to upload the photos to shutterfly, but I'll post when I'm done.  We went at 10:40 on Thursday, May 15th.  They were running late because we didn't get in until about 11!  When I went to ask how many more girls were in front of DD at 10:55, there were 6 left to go!  Luckily, there was a huge wave of completed princesses because we were in shortly after that.


----------



## DisDancerina

PiratePrincess99 said:


> At disney they only sell children sizes but you may fit in a xl. If not maybe try party city or the internet for a dress. I am 17 i went last year whaen i was 16 and dresses up as Cinderlla but my mom made it for me. I am going agian in Oct. for my 18th b-day and going to be Jasmine.



They sell adult sizes before halloween.


----------



## Minnie824

I'm sure this is listed somewhere, but I didn't go thru all the pages...does anyone know how long the biggest package, w/the dress, pictures, etc, takes on average?


----------



## PiratePrincess99

I was wondering what color nail polish they have at the BBB MK. I did the crown package twice at DTD they have the colors blue. pink and purple. Are they any more like green or something?


----------



## mamaLori05

PiratePrincess99 said:


> I was wondering what color nail polish they have at the BBB MK. I did the crown package twice at DTD they have the colors blue. pink and purple. Are they any more like green or something?



We were offered only blue or pink at both locations.  They use one color and then put new bottles of both colors in their bag.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

PiratePrincess99 said:


> I was wondering what color nail polish they have at the BBB MK. I did the crown package twice at DTD they have the colors blue. pink and purple. Are they any more like green or something?



The colors of polish the BBB offers really depends on what they have avalible at the time. The colors we try to carry are blue, pink, purple, hot pink and green. But not all those colors are in at the same time. This is for both locations.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Minnie824 said:


> I'm sure this is listed somewhere, but I didn't go thru all the pages...does anyone know how long the biggest package, w/the dress, pictures, etc, takes on average?



For the full "castle" pkg the complete makeover should not take more than 30 to 40 min. This all depends on how fast your fgit is and if the princess is cooprative.


----------



## teresajoy

DisDancerina said:


> What about a 13 year old that looks younger for the dress?





adell557 said:


> Any other posters have kids dress up over the age of 9 and have a problem getting in the parks?


You will be fine, my almost 14 year old neice just had it done the other week, and no one questioned us or said anything at all. I'll post pictures in a bit. My 10 year old neice and my almost 10 (BBB was Sunday, she turned 10 Wednesday) year old daughter also had it done 



fldisneymommyto2 said:


> HELP!!!  Does anyone have pics of teenagers at BBB??   We are taking the brownie troop to BBB on 5/31.  We have 2 cadets that will be with us and they think they are too old for BBB and I am trying to convince them otherwise!!



If they really want to do it, but just think they are too old, I say try to talk them into it!


----------



## Tinkerbell Teen

I'm just putting my 2 cents in- people with SHY girls or SHY teens, I'd stay away from BBB if I were you. I got the coach when I was 13 and I had it in for about 30 minutes before we went back to the hotel and I took it out because it was too much attention. My mom also says that they LOAD on the blush.

On a happier note- it was a cute experience and now I have the extension and crown to put in my hair (casually) for our next trip- we're praying for January 2009!


----------



## cinderella73

We have been to BBB before but we only had the bun done then. This time my DD wants to have the one ( forgot the name) that  is the bun with extensions that fall down . But I am not sure what  colors there are. I know there are not a ton of choices . What shades of brown are there? I know they have a reddish color and a black but do they have a medium brown? TIA


----------



## karajeboo

cinderella73 said:


> We have been to BBB before but we only had the bun done then. This time my DD wants to have the one ( forgot the name) that  is the bun with extensions that fall down . But I am not sure what  colors there are. I know there are not a ton of choices . What shades of brown are there? I know they have a reddish color and a black but do they have a medium brown? TIA



My DD's hair is a very light brown with lots of blonde highlights, but with all the gel and spray it comes out much darker so she went with a medium brown.


----------



## Tanzanite

What a cute photo your daughter is beautiful.Where was this photo we are having lunch at crt after Bibbitti boo in August i have a friend making Belle dress want to find Belle will she be there


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I am not the op of the pic but it was done at Akershus and Belle is at CRT but due to limited space to move she wear her blue dress.


----------



## aripantaloon

My DD went to BBB on May 15.  She had a wonderful time!  It's definitely something we'll do each time we visit Disney.  I was worried what her reaction to having her hair combed so tightly would be since she complains daily when I do her hair, but she didn't so much as wince.

Here are some photos that I took.  There are lots more that the photopass photographer took, too.  Her dress is from the Disneystore.  I bought it right before Halloween last year when it went on sale.

Before - I didn't do anything to her hair in the morning besides wash it and comb it.  It looked a wreck.




















Not looking happy here.























































Before the big reveal





Seeing herself for the first time!


----------



## mamaLori05

Tanzanite said:


> What a cute photo your daughter is beautiful.Where was this photo we are having lunch at crt after Bibbitti boo in August i have a friend making Belle dress want to find Belle will she be there



When we went to CRT, belle was there, but in her peasent dress (The blue one).  She is in her yellow dress in toontown in the tent.


----------



## minnie2

Question?  If my little girl wanted to get the package with the extensions could i buy the little crown separately?

I want to get her that Mickey rhinestone clip I keep seeing it is so cute!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

aripantaloon said:


> My DD went to BBB on May 15.  She had a wonderful time!  It's definitely something we'll do each time we visit Disney.  I was worried what her reaction to having her hair combed so tightly would be since she complains daily when I do her hair, but she didn't so much as wince.
> 
> Here are some photos that I took.  There are lots more that the photopass photographer took, too.  Her dress is from the Disneystore.  I bought it right before Halloween last year when it went on sale.
> 
> Before - I didn't do anything to her hair in the morning besides wash it and comb it.  It looked a wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking happy here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the big reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing herself for the first time!


how cute are those pictures!!!  did ally tell you that was her last day as a fgit..it was a very emotional day for all of us!!  I hope you had a great time those pictures are priceless!


----------



## glitterkittyy

minnie2 said:


> Question?  If my little girl wanted to get the package with the extensions could i buy the little crown separately?
> 
> I want to get her that Mickey rhinestone clip I keep seeing it is so cute!



You can get the crown and the clip separately.  My daughter got the hair extensions and wanted a crown too.  They showed her the selection, she picked one out and we paid the $10 difference.  So if you want the crown and clip, it'll be $20 extra ($10 each).


----------



## Blaze12

Everyone is going to be so  mad at me!!! We just got back, and had a great time!  I have tons of photos to post soon!!  But I forgot to pack my adaptor to download my photos to my PC.  So I had to delete the dress photos to have enough room for my personal photos.  I am SOOOO SORRY!!!!  But the ariel looks cute on, I saw it on a few girls.  Personally, I thought the new dresses looked similar to the other dresses, just more glitter on them.


----------



## kellig

Well, I guess we can forgive you!   I completely understand and think, make that know, I would do the same thing.  Hope you had a wonderful trip!  Can't wait to hear about your BBB experience!


----------



## CanadianGuy

This thread has reached the maximum length.  The new thread continues here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1831804


----------

